# Free Association - Part 4!!



## Risible

The name of the game is to respond with the first word or phrase that pops into your mind when you read the last post, which would be a single word or short phrase.

Here's Free Association Part 3



> ​
> *Hockey boards (Buffalo Sabres style against those Flyers punks)*


----------



## Adamantoise

On the ice.


----------



## Mathias

Through the cracks...


----------



## Adamantoise

Crazy paving...


----------



## BullseyeB

Fresh asphalt


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

The Autobahn


----------



## soleil3313

Volkswagons


----------



## BullseyeB

Beemers!!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

The Bavarian Alps


----------



## Risible

Matterhorn, at Disneyland.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Steamboat Willie!


----------



## Punkin1024

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Timberwolf

Minnie Mouse


----------



## soleil3313

Donald Duck


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

*Orange juice!*
​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*TheJuicyOne* 
(Fellow Dimmer)​


----------



## Adamantoise

Beauty....


----------



## BullseyeB

...and the Beast


----------



## Grandi Floras

RON PERLMAN​


----------



## steely

Hellboy....


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Red*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Deviled Ham*​


----------



## Punkin1024

Devil's Food Cake! :eat2: Chocolate, yum!


----------



## Grandi Floras

Pug Brand​


----------



## Slamaga

Tenacious D


----------



## Timberwolf

Erm, who, please?


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Answering tlw's cellphone perhaps?*​


----------



## Adamantoise

Secretarial Duties.


----------



## BBW Betty

Customer Service Representative


----------



## snuggletiger

Me and transferring stinky callers to non working numbers


----------



## BullseyeB

snuggletiger said:


> Me and transferring stinky callers to non working numbers




Ohhh, you're the one!


Back to it...

"One ringy dingy..."


----------



## Timberwolf

"Jiggle bellies, jiggle bellies..." :blink:

What do you mean, wrong season? :blink:


----------



## BullseyeB

Never the wrong season for jiggle bellies!

Jello Jigglers


----------



## Punkin1024

"There's always room for Jello!"


----------



## soleil3313

Bill Cosby


----------



## swamptoad

Pecos Bill


----------



## BBW Betty

... As played by Patrick Swayze in "Tall Tale"


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Giddy Up Rooten Tooten Cowboy!*​


----------



## snuggletiger

Ragtime Cowboy Joe


----------



## Chef

snuggletiger said:


> Ragtime Cowboy Joe



The Sting.....


----------



## Grandi Floras

Paul Newman and Robert Redford​


----------



## Punkin1024

_Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid_


----------



## swamptoad

Kids Incorporated ...


----------



## Grandi Floras

Stacy Fergie Ferguson​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*The Black-Eyed Peas*​


----------



## snuggletiger

A painted tainted rose.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Gypsy Rose Lee*​


----------



## snuggletiger

The Stripper by David Rose


----------



## BullseyeB

War of the Roses


----------



## Rowan

Stephen King's Rose Red


----------



## snuggletiger

Scatman Crothers in "The Shining"


----------



## BullseyeB

Scary movies


----------



## Timberwolf

Christine...


----------



## snuggletiger

Julia Louis Dreyfus (although the Dreyfus brokerage lion was cuter)


----------



## Grandi Floras

Lion Of Wall Street​


----------



## sugar and spice

The cowardly lion from The Wizard of Oz. I love him so.:wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras

Bert Lahr​


----------



## Punkin1024

"If I only had da noive (nerve)!"


----------



## Grandi Floras

Author; L. FRANK BAUM​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Frankie Lyman


----------



## Punkin1024

Frankie and Johnny


----------



## BullseyeB

Johnny Carson


----------



## Punkin1024

_The Tonight Show_


----------



## steely

Ed McMahon


----------



## Punkin1024

Sidekicks.....


----------



## Grandi Floras

Chuck Norris & Jonathan Brandis​


----------



## Timberwolf

This thread can't fail. Chuck was here.


----------



## Punkin1024

_Walker: Texas Ranger_! :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

THE alamo. . .


----------



## Punkin1024

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## BullseyeB

My brother's ranch


----------



## Timberwolf

Ranch dressing


----------



## Grandi Floras

Salad​


----------



## Adamantoise

Eat your greens!


----------



## Grandi Floras

It Isn't Easy Being Green​


----------



## sugar and spice

Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## Punkin1024

_The Cat in the Hat_


----------



## sugar and spice

Fox In Socks.


----------



## Punkin1024

Foxy Loxy...


----------



## Grandi Floras

Chicken Little​


----------



## Punkin1024

"The sky is falling..."


----------



## Adamantoise

Meteors.


----------



## Punkin1024

Meteor showers in late summer


----------



## HDANGEL15

Fireworks. .


----------



## Punkin1024

The Fourth of July!


----------



## swamptoad

This is coming quite soon ..... :doh:


July's hot weather ...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

swamptoad said:


> This is coming quite soon ..... :doh:


*
Things that sound much dirtier than what they really are!*


----------



## swamptoad

LOL! 


eh, coming and going .... 



good one! 



dirty deeds ....


----------



## BullseyeB

dirty looks


----------



## stan_der_man

the stink eye


----------



## BullseyeB

My best Teacher look!


----------



## BBW Betty

Using the eyes in the back of your head.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Secret tools of motherhood!*


----------



## Grandi Floras

A Little Of This And A Little Of That​


----------



## BBW Betty

Mulligan Stew


----------



## Punkin1024

Gilligan.....


----------



## BullseyeB

Little Buddy


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Seth Green *
_ (in back, as Little Buddy)_
​


----------



## Adamantoise

Jason Lee in 'My Name Is Earl'.


----------



## Punkin1024

_Duke of Earl_


----------



## BBW Betty

The Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## BullseyeB

The General Lee


----------



## Timberwolf

Yeeeeeee-Hawwwwww!


----------



## ToniTails

cowboy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBW Betty

Ty Murray!


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Rodeo*​


----------



## Adamantoise

Bucking Bronco!


----------



## ToniTails

Pass the buck!


----------



## Adamantoise

Buck-toothed dogs,lol.


----------



## Punkin1024

A face only a mother could love!


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Ugly*​


----------



## ToniTails

vampire baby


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Nightmares*​


----------



## ToniTails

sleep tight


----------



## HDANGEL15

*don't let the bedbugs BITE*


----------



## ToniTails

hives are itchy


----------



## Adamantoise

Scratching!


----------



## ToniTails

M.C. Hammer


----------



## Adamantoise

Hammertime!


----------



## ToniTails

parachute !!!!


----------



## Punkin1024

Hotair balloon (yet another thing I'll never try!)


----------



## soleil3313

Around The World in 80 Days


----------



## Timberwolf

Captain Nemo


----------



## ToniTails

Finding Nemo


----------



## Grandi Floras

Clown Fish​


----------



## BBW Betty

Send in the Clowns (song)


----------



## HDANGEL15

everyone loves a clown


----------



## soleil3313

Smokey Robinson - "Tears of a Clown"


----------



## luscious_lulu

Sitting on a dock by the bay


----------



## ToniTails

whistle ..................


----------



## Punkin1024

"You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and blow." (Lauren Bacall - "To Have And Have Not")


----------



## BullseyeB

Play It Again


----------



## Adamantoise

Repetition.


----------



## BullseyeB

onomatopoeia


----------



## Adamantoise

It's all greek to me...


----------



## BullseyeB

The Parthenon


----------



## Adamantoise

Pantheon.


----------



## Punkin1024

Ancient Greece


----------



## Adamantoise

Colosseum.


----------



## Punkin1024

Ancient Rome


----------



## Adamantoise

Emperors...


----------



## Chef

New Clothes!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

A fresh look.


----------



## BullseyeB

What not to wear


----------



## ToniTails

red socks!


----------



## luscious_lulu

red high heels


----------



## ToniTails

glamorous ....


----------



## Timberwolf

Glitter Rock


----------



## Grandi Floras

*David Bowie*​


----------



## ToniTails

crush .....


----------



## luscious_lulu

Orange....


----------



## ToniTails

juicy ....


----------



## Punkin1024

Evelyn (upon opening the tomb): I've dreamt about this since I was a little girl. 
Rick: You dream about dead guys? 
Rick: Is he supposed to look like that? 
Evelyn: No. I've never seen a mummy look like this before. He's still... still... 
Rick and Jonathan ...juicy. 

(from "The Mummy")


----------



## Adamantoise

Ancient customs.


----------



## ToniTails

mayan ....


----------



## Punkin1024

Chichen Itza


----------



## ToniTails

mexican ...


----------



## Punkin1024

Mexican Hat Dance


----------



## BullseyeB

tamales and guacamole


----------



## Timberwolf

Pinata ...


----------



## Grandi Floras

*World's Largest in Philidelphia*

Carnival Cruise Lines broke a Guinness Record for the worlds largest piñata during a Piñata Block Party event in Philadelphia on Sunday, Nov. 2. According to an onsite Guinness adjudicator, the giant mock donkey measured 60 feet, 4 inches long; 23 feet, 10.5 inches wide and 61 feet, 10.25 inches tall. The event also featured a variety of entertainment and activities, along with free food and giveaway items, including five seven-day Caribbean cruises from Baltimore on the Carnival Pride. The event was designed to kick-off the cruise lines new branding campaign as well as serve as the basis for an upcoming TV commercial. The actual breaking open of the piñata was postponed due to safety concerns based on an unexpectedly large number of attendees.​


----------



## ToniTails

guinness world records


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Sir Hugh Beaver*​


----------



## ToniTails

huge shaved beaver


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Shaved Pussy*:blush:
:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:​


----------



## ToniTails

meow!!!!!!!


----------



## BullseyeB

Cat fight!!!

Gradi, I love the fact that you are such a fountain of info! Thanks!


----------



## Grandi Floras

BullseyeB said:


> Cat fight!!!
> 
> Gradi, I love the fact that you are such a fountain of info! Thanks!



Yes, my dear, I just bubble over..... LOL:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Let The Hair Fly!*​


----------



## Adamantoise

Territorial combat.


----------



## BullseyeB

testosterone


----------



## Timberwolf

Adrenaline


----------



## BBW Betty

fight or flight


----------



## ToniTails

tora! tora!


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Wall of Fire*​


----------



## HDANGEL15

*RED BULLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## ToniTails

gives you wings


----------



## BullseyeB

The wind beneath my wings


----------



## ToniTails

sister ....


----------



## snuggletiger

Faye Dunaway in Chinatown "she's my daughter, she's my sister"


----------



## ToniTails

elegant .....


----------



## Timberwolf

cool.


----------



## ToniTails

cucumber....


----------



## Adamantoise

Succulent!


----------



## Punkin1024

Cactus or Aloe Vera plant


----------



## BullseyeB

healing powers


----------



## ToniTails

TV evangelist


----------



## Adamantoise

Religeon...


----------



## ToniTails

losing.....


----------



## Timberwolf

Losing My Religion - R.E.M.


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Walter Bishop *​


----------



## snuggletiger

Bishop of Rome


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Cesare Nosiglia *​


----------



## ToniTails

welding glasses


----------



## Adamantoise

Safety first!


----------



## ToniTails

I've fallen and i can't get up


----------



## Adamantoise

Are you alright???


----------



## ToniTails

Helping hand


----------



## Adamantoise

Handshake.


----------



## ToniTails

my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard


----------



## Punkin1024

Yard party!


----------



## ToniTails

Shrimps on the Barbie


----------



## Grandi Floras

Cheech Marin & Emma Samms​


----------



## ToniTails

weed ......


----------



## BBW Betty

weeding the garden


----------



## BullseyeB

cultivation


----------



## ToniTails

agriculture


----------



## Punkin1024

Summertime gardens = fresh veggies!


----------



## ToniTails

salads.....


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Boulder Greens*​


----------



## ToniTails

moss.........


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Japanese moss garden *​


----------



## ToniTails

Feng shui .........


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Relaxing Candles*​


----------



## ToniTails

lavender ......


----------



## Grandi Floras

*BBW Essential Oil*
Lovely when applied by a BHM....​


----------



## ToniTails

slick .........


----------



## swamptoad

grease ....


----------



## ToniTails

is the word is the word is the word


----------



## Adamantoise

Musicals...


----------



## Punkin1024

Broadway Shows


----------



## Adamantoise

Dancing! :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024

Chorus line


----------



## ToniTails

high kicks


----------



## BullseyeB

Kickin' It


----------



## Timberwolf

Yowch! That was the wall... *hops around on one foot*


----------



## ToniTails

wooden leg


----------



## BBW Betty

Long John Silver


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Fish Dinner.....:eat2:*​


----------



## Adamantoise

Fish 'n' Chip shop...


----------



## ToniTails

angela's ashes


----------



## Punkin1024

"Ashes to ashes, dust to dust."


----------



## ToniTails

dust in the wind


----------



## Timberwolf

answers blowing in the wind

Now if anyone would care to listen, would they understand?


----------



## ToniTails

we don't need another hero


----------



## Timberwolf

We don't? Aw.


----------



## ToniTails

please sir, i want some more


----------



## Adamantoise

Moar!


----------



## ToniTails

hungry baby


----------



## soleil3313

"Nobody puts baby in the corner!" 

View attachment dancing460.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024

_Dirty Dancing_


----------



## ToniTails

living in the moment


----------



## Grandi Floras

Ty Herndon​


----------



## Timberwolf

I think I've seen that before... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras

Confused​


----------



## Adamantoise

WTF?


----------



## Punkin1024

What's That For? (Punkin's interpretation of the previous post)


----------



## ToniTails

silly billy


----------



## BBW Betty

Billy Goats Gruff


----------



## ToniTails

puppet show


----------



## HDANGEL15

Pinnochio . .


----------



## ToniTails

large nose


----------



## Adamantoise

Tengu.


----------



## BullseyeB

In the spirit of true Free Association...Ragu


----------



## Adamantoise

Spaghetti!


----------



## ToniTails

italian .....


----------



## BullseyeB

meatballs...


----------



## ToniTails

i can't believe i ate the whole thing!


----------



## Punkin1024

Antacids...


----------



## BullseyeB

Tum, ta, tum,tum, Tums!


----------



## Timberwolf

drums & percussion


----------



## ToniTails

bang bang !!!!


----------



## Timberwolf

*ducks for cover* Don't shoot me! :shocked:


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Take Aim And Fire*​


----------



## ToniTails

target.....


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Bull's Eye*​


----------



## Adamantoise

A game of darts!


----------



## ToniTails

Pointy....


----------



## BullseyeB

Grandi Floras said:


> *Bull's Eye*​



Darn...I missed my opportunity! (says BullseyeB)



Sharp objects


----------



## Adamantoise

Knives....


----------



## Punkin1024

Cutlery.....


----------



## ToniTails

silver..........


----------



## Timberwolf

Pirates...


----------



## Grandi Floras

BullseyeB said:


> Darn...I missed my opportunity! (says BullseyeB)
> 
> 
> 
> Sharp objects



So Solly my dear.... LOL:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Jolly Roger Schooner*​


----------



## Timberwolf

Sail away.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Royal Caribbean Cruises


----------



## Punkin1024

_The Loveboat_!


----------



## BullseyeB

Ricardo Montalbahn (spelling?)


----------



## thejuicyone

Family Guy (he did a voice over as a cow on a recent-ish episode).


----------



## Grandi Floras

Peter Griffin
BHM Extraordinaire!​


----------



## BullseyeB

River Otter (I don't know, that's just what he reminded me of!)


----------



## Punkin1024

I love otters, they're so cute! 

View attachment river otters.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras

The cuter than cutest babies in the entire planet!​


----------



## Punkin1024

I just gotta say it...awwwwwww!


----------



## BullseyeB

Puppies and their little rounds bellies and wiggle butts! Too cute!


----------



## swamptoad

hush puppies ....


----------



## BullseyeB

comfortable shoes


----------



## soleil3313

long walks


----------



## ToniTails

moonlight...


----------



## BBW Betty

Alex O'Loughlin...swoon


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Moonlight!*​


----------



## Adamantoise

Darkness of night...


----------



## Punkin1024

_The Dark Knight_


----------



## Timberwolf

...in his non-shining armor.


----------



## Grandi Floras

Hot Dogs, Armour Hot Dogs, what kind of kids eat Armour Hot Dogs?​


----------



## Timberwolf

Kid knights?


----------



## thejuicyone

New kids on the block.
:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras

Newborn Babys​


----------



## BullseyeB

Baby smell! Mmmmmmm....


----------



## Punkin1024

Dirty diapers - ewwwwww!


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Baby Lotion*​


----------



## Adamantoise

Smooth skin.


----------



## BullseyeB

Punkin1024 said:


> Dirty diapers - ewwwwww!



Ha! I was talking about that great little clean baby smell of their hair etc...not the diapers!!!!!! 



Adamantoise said:


> Smooth skin.




As smooth as a baby's bottom


----------



## Punkin1024

Close shave


----------



## BBW Betty

Burma Shave


----------



## Punkin1024

"Take it off, take it all off" with Noxzema Medicated Instant Shave Cream


----------



## BullseyeB

Joe Namath


----------



## thejuicyone

Football! (Fuck you, 10 letter minimum)


----------



## Timberwolf

I still wonder why they call it *foot*ball...

I mean, carrying the ball around throwing it instead of kicking it with their feet... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras

*KickBoxing*​


----------



## Timberwolf

Band-Aid...


----------



## Punkin1024

Farm Aid with Willie Nelson and gang!


----------



## sugar and spice

Corn fields and scare crows.


----------



## BullseyeB

Lions and Tigers and Bear, Oh My!


----------



## Punkin1024

Follow the yellow brick road...


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i'm off to see the wizard.......in the wonderful land of OZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## Punkin1024

"There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home." 

View attachment ruby slippers.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

Stay in for the night.


----------



## BullseyeB

_Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight_ one of the best James Taylor songs ever! (I know this would fit into another thread, but this is what my free association is at the moment


----------



## Grandi Floras

*
Jazz Music*​


----------



## Punkin1024

"All that Jazz..."


----------



## thejuicyone

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## BullseyeB

One Hot Woman!


----------



## BBW Betty

One Hot Mama by Trace Adkins

You're doin' all you can to get in them old jeans.
You want that body back, you had at seventeen.
Baby, don't get down; don't worry 'bout a thing.
'Cause the way you fill 'em out, hey, that's all right with me.
I don't want the girl you used to be.
An' if you ain't noticed, the kids are fast asleep,

An' you're one hot mama;
You turn me on, let's turn it up,
An' turn this room into a sauna.
One hot mama,
Oh, whaddya say, baby?
You wanna?

Well, I know sometimes you think that all you really are,
Is the woman with the kids an' the groceries in the car.
An' you worry about your hips an' you worry about your age.
Meanwhile I'm tryin' to catch the breath you take away.
Oh, an' believe me, you still do.
Baby, all I see, when I look at you,

Is one hot mama;
You turn me on, let's turn it up,
An' turn this room into a sauna.
One hot mama,
Oh, whaddya say, baby?
You wanna?

I can't imagine me lovin' someone else.
I'm a lucky man, 
I think Daddy's got himself,

One hot mama;
You turn me on, let's turn it up,
An' turn this room into a sauna.
One hot mama,
Oh, whaddya say, babe?
Oh, now whaddya say, babe?
You wanna?

You're one hot mama,
Let's turn this room into a sauna, yeah.
Whaddya say, babe?
Whaddya say, babe?


----------



## thejuicyone

Stacy's mom has got it goin' on.


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Fountains Of Wayne*​


----------



## BullseyeB

Wayne's World!


----------



## Punkin1024

Saturday Night Live


----------



## BBW Betty

Saturday night Fever


----------



## Punkin1024

The Bee Gees - "Stayin' Alive"


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

bumblebees!


----------



## Timberwolf

Bumblebee.


----------



## steely

Shia LaBeouf


----------



## Punkin1024

The _Transformers_ movies


----------



## Grandi Floras

* Alan Dean Foster *​


----------



## Punkin1024

Science Fiction


----------



## BullseyeB

Foster Grants


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Sun Glasses*​


----------



## Timberwolf

Ray Ban .


----------



## Punkin1024

Sun Block...


----------



## BullseyeB

Fun In The Sun


----------



## Timberwolf

parasol...


----------



## MatthewB

Solar Wind!


----------



## Timberwolf

aurora borealis


----------



## Grandi Floras

One of Nature's Wonders​


----------



## steely

Alaska.....


----------



## Timberwolf

Huskies ...


----------



## BullseyeB

Beautiful sled dogs


----------



## Punkin1024

Mush!........


----------



## BullseyeB

"Please sir, I want some more."


----------



## Timberwolf

S'mores ...


----------



## steely

Mmmm.... Camping!


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Tent*​


----------



## Punkin1024

Campfire songs!


----------



## Grandi Floras

*The Simple Life*​


----------



## BullseyeB

Bimbos that can't do anything simply!


----------



## Punkin1024

"Sure they call me Bimbo...but at least they call!"


----------



## slrm2m

Enough with the driving while chatting on your cellphone. Get off yer damn phone and pay attention to the road!


----------



## Timberwolf

Look, ma! No haaaands!


----------



## moby-jones

what does this button do???




thats hot!!! :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras

*BHM!*​


----------



## BullseyeB

What Not to Wear


----------



## Punkin1024

Fashion critics


----------



## Timberwolf

The devil wears Prada...


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Glenn Close*​


----------



## Punkin1024

Difficult, if not impossible bosses! :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Battle.net *​


----------



## Timberwolf

Blizzard Entertainment


----------



## BBW Betty

DQ Blizzards :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

Very cold indeed.


----------



## thejuicyone

The blizzard of 93'


----------



## Punkin1024

The New York City Blackout of 1977


----------



## Grandi Floras

*24 hours of Terror!*​


----------



## thejuicyone

Tower of terror


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Twilight Zone*​


----------



## BullseyeB

Classic TV


----------



## Timberwolf

TV Classics


----------



## Punkin1024

"I Love Lucy"


----------



## superodalisque

vita veta vegimin


----------



## Timberwolf

Erm... what?


----------



## Grandi Floras

*I Love Lucy*​


----------



## blueeyedevie

I love Fred!!!


----------



## Punkin1024

Fred Flintstone


----------



## thejuicyone

Bam Bam....


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Pebbles*​


----------



## Punkin1024

Fruity Pebbles cereal! 

View attachment Pebbles cereal.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf

snap, crackle & pop


----------



## thejuicyone

pop rocks ...


----------



## BullseyeB

creaky knees


----------



## Grandi Floras

Washington State
The 100 Best Easy Hikes in the State​


----------



## Timberwolf

Now, that's some interesting info...


----------



## steely

Knee pain when it rains.


----------



## Punkin1024

Rheumatoid Arthritis


----------



## Timberwolf

Owch. Not nice.


----------



## MatthewB

Nice is Neat (Nine Inch Nails)


----------



## Timberwolf

Needles and Pins


----------



## BullseyeB

Sewing..........


----------



## BBW Betty

Quilting Bees


----------



## Punkin1024

Crazy quilts


----------



## thejuicyone

laura ingalls


----------



## Punkin1024

"Little House on the Prairie"


----------



## Grandi Floras

Walnut Creek Cabin​


----------



## swamptoad

rustic buildings with no bathrooms ...


----------



## Grandi Floras

Outhouse​


----------



## swamptoad

outhouse door with a crescent-shaped moon .....


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Croissant*​


----------



## Adamantoise

French. :bow:


----------



## thejuicyone

outdoor cafe


----------



## mel

hope it's not hot and they dont hae those skinny metal chairs


----------



## BullseyeB

Baguettes....


----------



## mel

french men..lol..


----------



## Punkin1024

French fries!


----------



## mel

ketchup or Catsup lol


----------



## Timberwolf

a "bloody" mess


----------



## Grandi Floras

Halloween Props​


----------



## Adamantoise

Crazy art...


----------



## Punkin1024

Crazy - Patsy Cline -- love that song!


----------



## thejuicyone

Britney Spears


----------



## mel

music


----------



## BullseyeB

taming the savage beast


----------



## Timberwolf

headhunters


----------



## BBW Betty

Gilligan's Island


----------



## Grandi Floras

*The SS Minnow*​


----------



## BullseyeB

The Professor


----------



## Grandi Floras

*The Nutty Professor*​


----------



## BullseyeB

Buddy Love


----------



## thejuicyone

Eddie Murphy


----------



## BBW Betty

Coming to America


----------



## MatthewB

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Punkin1024

Andrew Jackson - 7th President of the United States


----------



## BullseyeB

Michael Jackson...I had to...


----------



## Timberwolf

Moonwalk .


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Edwin Buzz Aldrin*​


----------



## Timberwolf

Buzz Lightyear


----------



## BBW Betty

"To infinity... and beyond!"


----------



## BullseyeB

Mr. Potatohead!!!!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Playschool*​


----------



## BullseyeB

Easy Bake Oven


----------



## thejuicyone

lightbulbs


----------



## Timberwolf

Ideas - good and bad


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Undecided*​


----------



## BBW Betty

Siskel and Ebert Movie Reviews


----------



## Punkin1024

Thumb Wars! 

View attachment Thumb Wars.jpg


----------



## pdesil071189

First thing that comes to my mind is... Is that a real movie


----------



## BullseyeB

Old Time Movie Reels


----------



## Grandi Floras

Movie Projector​


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Drive In Theater*​


----------



## BBW Betty

The original Big Screen


----------



## Punkin1024

The Silver Screen era


----------



## Grandi Floras

Vamp, Jean Harlow​


----------



## BullseyeB

Bear Skin Rug in front of a fireplace ...romance?


----------



## Punkin1024

Candlelight, romantic music...


----------



## BullseyeB

The soft caress of a lover


----------



## steely

Loneliness....


----------



## Grandi Floras

Love Making​


----------



## rockhound225

Love making: infinitely more intimate than just having sex.


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Compatibility*​


----------



## Timberwolf

Compatibility mode...


----------



## BBW Betty

modus operandi


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Higher Shapes *​


----------



## Punkin1024

Angels and cherubs


----------



## Paquito

gaudy decorations


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Ugly Clothes*​


----------



## Grandi Floras

Worst Dressed​


----------



## sugar and spice

Socks with sandals.


----------



## BullseyeB

Comfort Wear


----------



## rockhound225

Perfectly broken-in shoes


----------



## Punkin1024

scuffed-up sneakers


----------



## BullseyeB

You say sneakers...I say tennis shoes... It's all good!


----------



## BBW Betty

You say po-tay-to, I say po-tah-to
Let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## swamptoad

potato skins ....


----------



## Timberwolf

tight skins


----------



## Punkin1024

Baskin Robbins!  (And now for something completely different moment!)


----------



## Grandi Floras




----------



## MatthewB

_SCREAM_ (the movie)


----------



## Adamantoise

Slasher flicks.


----------



## Grandi Floras

Psycho​


----------



## MatthewB

_Tower of Terror_​


----------



## Punkin1024

Towering Inferno! 

View attachment 615AZFAXP1L__SL160_AA115_.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras

Paul Newman & Fire​


----------



## Timberwolf

Fire is starring in quite a lot of movies and has seen many Stars...


----------



## swamptoad

nice perspective on fire. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf

'twas one of those ideas coming out of my sleepy head...


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Big Yawn*​


----------



## BullseyeB

The Cowardly Lion


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Bert Lahr *​


----------



## Timberwolf

Autograph...


----------



## Grandi Floras

*John Henry*​


----------



## BullseyeB

Henry Cowell Redwoods State Park, California...I just went camping there this weekend! Beautiful!


----------



## Grandi Floras

*American composer*​


----------



## Punkin1024

Where would Star Wars be without John Williams' music? 

View attachment 220px-Johnwilliams2006.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf

Nowhere, I guess...


----------



## Punkin1024

"He's a real nowhere man, living in his nowhere land..."


----------



## Chef

Punkin1024 said:


> "He's a real nowhere man, living in his nowhere land..."



Vice President Joe Biden


----------



## BullseyeB

Chef! That was funny!

Second fiddle


----------



## BBW Betty

Nero fiddling while Rome burned


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Some HOT Music!*​


----------



## BBW Betty

The Devil Went Down to Georgia


----------



## Timberwolf

What did he do there?


----------



## Grandi Floras

The Charlie Daniels Band​


----------



## Timberwolf

Did the devil found that band? 

Or did they sing a song with the above name?


----------



## swamptoad

They sang the song with the name provided earlier. :happy:


rubber bands ....


----------



## BBW Betty

rubber checks :sad:


----------



## swamptoad

bouncy things :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

Bouncy ball.


----------



## Grandi Floras

Fitball ​


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Exercise*​


----------



## swamptoad

Having a ball!


----------



## BBW Betty

Disco Ball


----------



## BullseyeB

The Bee Gees


----------



## Grandi Floras

Barry, Robin, and Maurice Gibb​


----------



## Punkin1024

"ha, ha, ha, ha Stayin' Alive, Stayin' Alive...!


----------



## IndyGal

Airplane! (the movie)


----------



## BullseyeB

classic comedies


----------



## MzDeeZyre

BullseyeB said:


> classic comedies



Office Space

"And I said, I don't care if they lay me off either, because I told, I told Bill that if they move my desk one more time, then, then I'm, I'm quitting, I'm going to quit. And, and I told Don too, because they've moved my desk four times already this year, and I used to be over by the window, and I could see the squirrels, and they were married, but then, they switched from the Swingline to the Boston stapler, but I kept my Swingline stapler because it didn't bind up as much, and I kept the staples for the Swingline stapler and it's not okay because if they take my stapler then I'll set the building on fire... "


----------



## swamptoad

love that movie!!!! 


squirrel nut zippers ....


----------



## IndyGal

Hell (song by SNZ)


----------



## Adamantoise

Hellfire and brimstone.


----------



## Punkin1024

Walking on hot coals!


----------



## superodalisque

twin peaks: fire walk with me


----------



## BBW Betty

Twin Peaks: Who killed Laura Palmer?


----------



## Grandi Floras

*
BOB?*​


----------



## Grandi Floras

Marley​


----------



## Adamantoise

Legendary.


----------



## BBW Betty

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Great Charactors!*​


----------



## Adamantoise

Memorable protagonists.


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Estatica *​


----------



## Adamantoise

Dramatic Hairstyles...


----------



## BBW Betty

Big Hair of the 1980s


----------



## Adamantoise

BBW Betty said:


> Big Hair of the 1980s








Hair gel required...


----------



## superodalisque

the fonze and his duck tail 

View attachment fonz25.jpg


View attachment ducktail.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone

Jukebox....


----------



## swamptoad

Jukebox Hero .... the song .....


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Foreigner*​


----------



## BullseyeB

immigrants


----------



## BBW Betty

Family trees


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Ancestry*​


----------



## Adamantoise

Bloodline.


----------



## Timberwolf

Vampires...


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Vlad The Empaler*​


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Bram Stoker*​


----------



## Adamantoise

Authors. :bow:


----------



## BullseyeB

Book lovers


----------



## BBW Betty

Bookworms!


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Librarian*​


----------



## BBW Betty

Noah Wylie as The Librarian


----------



## BullseyeB

ER...possibly the best show ever! It was at least in the top 5!!!!


----------



## thejuicyone

George Clooney! *growl* :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf

Ocean's Eleven...


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Casey Affleck ....


----------



## snuggletiger

Casey Junior train ride at Disneyland.


----------



## BullseyeB

The Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## exile in thighville

under cats


----------



## Timberwolf

Thunder Cats


----------



## Grandi Floras

Cartoon Charactors....​


----------



## BBW Betty

Saturday mornings


----------



## BullseyeB

ABC After School Specials


----------



## BBW Betty

Social messages / lessons


----------



## Grandi Floras

Tree Hugging?​


----------



## Grandi Floras

Save The Planet​


----------



## BBW Betty

An Inconvenient Truth


----------



## Timberwolf

Gore-Tex (TM)


----------



## Grandi Floras

Biker's Jacket​


----------



## BullseyeB

bugs in my teeth


----------



## Timberwolf

One reason why you should wear a crash helmet while riding your motorbike...


----------



## BullseyeB

Road Rash...OUCH!


----------



## Grandi Floras

Lots of PAIN!​


----------



## Timberwolf

Broken leg. :bounce:


----------



## Inhibited

plaster cast


----------



## Adamantoise

Inhibited said:


> plaster cast



Healing. :bounce:


----------



## BullseyeB

itchy skin


----------



## Inhibited

BullseyeB said:


> itchy skin



Rash....................


----------



## LovelyLiz

Ointment


----------



## BullseyeB

funny sounding words


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Oxymoron*​


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jumbo Shrimp


----------



## Punkin1024

Prawns.....


----------



## Inhibited

bbq.........


----------



## Grandi Floras

*RIBS!*
Nummo!​


----------



## Punkin1024

Barbeque grill!


----------



## Inhibited

bbq sauce...


----------



## Grandi Floras

KC Masterpiece​


----------



## BBW Betty

A work of art...


----------



## BullseyeB

The Mona Lisa


----------



## thejuicyone

Julia Roberts


----------



## Inhibited

Pretty woman


----------



## Grandi Floras

Richard Gere​


----------



## BullseyeB

Sexy, sexy men


----------



## Punkin1024

Swoon.........


----------



## BullseyeB

swept off my feet


----------



## quackman

Broom







.


----------



## Inhibited

Clean........


----------



## Adamantoise

Anti Bacterial.


----------



## Vespertine

Super germs


----------



## quackman

Killer bees


----------



## Adamantoise

quackman said:


> Killer bees



Insects!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Grasshoppers


----------



## snuggletiger

David Carradine on a rope


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Hung Fu

Sorry I was too late to say Arkansas after insects. Get it?


----------



## Timberwolf

Fu Man Chu


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Charlie Chan


----------



## Inhibited

Ernest Nagel said:


> Charlie Chan



Christine.........


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Stephen King


----------



## Punkin1024

_The Shining!_  Only Stephen King movie I've ever watched.


----------



## Inhibited

Punkin1024 said:


> _The Shining!_  Only Stephen King movie I've ever watched.



Here's Johnny


----------



## Aust99

Inhibited said:


> Here's Johnny


 

Jack Nicholson is hot!! for an old guy.. lol


----------



## Inhibited

Aust99 said:


> Jack Nicholson is hot!! for an old guy.. lol



Basketball.........


----------



## swamptoad

Nothing But Net .....


----------



## BullseyeB

Butterfly nets


----------



## Inhibited

BullseyeB said:


> Butterfly nets



Stockings...


----------



## BullseyeB

Inhibited said:


> Stockings...



Runs

I hate it when that happens! :doh:


----------



## Inhibited

BullseyeB said:


> Runs
> 
> I hate it when that happens! :doh:



Toilet.......


----------



## BullseyeB

Inhibited said:


> Toilet.......



I was talking stockings, but since you went there...

Scrubbing Bubbles


----------



## Inhibited

BullseyeB said:


> I was talking stockings, but since you went there...
> 
> Scrubbing Bubbles



lol i know but it was the first thing that came to mind

Burst


----------



## Timberwolf

laughter .


----------



## BBW Betty

Laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## Inhibited

BBW Betty said:


> Laughter is the best medicine.



Spoon full of sugar


----------



## BullseyeB

Mary Poppins


----------



## Inhibited

BullseyeB said:


> Mary Poppins



Julie Andrews


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Inhibited said:


> Julie Andrews



The Princess Diaries


----------



## BullseyeB

Ella Enchanted


----------



## Inhibited

BullseyeB said:


> Ella Enchanted



Amy Adams

(after thinking about it I don't think she is in Ella Enchanted, but in a similar movie, but it was the first thing that came to mind).


----------



## BullseyeB

Inhibited said:


> Amy Adams
> 
> (after thinking about it I don't think she is in Ella Enchanted, but in a similar movie, but it was the first thing that came to mind).



That's OK...she was in Enchanted...similar kind of movie

Amy Adams

Sunshine Cleaning


----------



## Ernest Nagel

BullseyeB said:


> That's OK...she was in Enchanted...similar kind of movie
> 
> Amy Adams
> 
> *Sunshine Cleaning*



solar flares


----------



## Timberwolf

solar panels


----------



## Inhibited

Timberwolf said:


> solar panels



Solar Energy


----------



## Timberwolf

Energy drinks


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> Energy drinks



Powerthirst!


----------



## BullseyeB

The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Inhibited

BullseyeB said:


> The Incredible Hulk



Eric Bana .....


----------



## thejuicyone

Bananas....


----------



## BBW Betty

Banana Split Sundae


----------



## snuggletiger

banana shaped bicycle seat.


----------



## Inhibited

snuggletiger said:


> banana shaped bicycle seat.



Banana Bender


----------



## Adamantoise

Bender 'Bending' Rodriguez.


----------



## swamptoad

Fender Bender


----------



## Ernest Nagel

swamptoad said:


> Fender Bender



Fender Acoustic Flat Top Guitar


----------



## thejuicyone

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Adamantoise

thejuicyone said:


> Jimi Hendrix



Musicians!


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Musicians!



Instruments


----------



## BBW Betty

Inhibited said:


> Instruments



...of torture


----------



## snuggletiger

coiture  I thought it rhymed


----------



## Dmitra

Google! haha


----------



## BullseyeB

Yahoo and Google, my sister's goats


----------



## quackman

Great hammers of Thor


----------



## Inhibited

He-man..........


----------



## luscious_lulu

Peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## Inhibited

jelly roll


----------



## littlefairywren

rock 'n' roll


----------



## Inhibited

Ac/dc............


----------



## littlefairywren

Back in Black


----------



## Inhibited

Shake me..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Shakin' Stevens (how tragic is it, that he was my first thought LOL)


----------



## Inhibited

lol Green door


----------



## littlefairywren

Kermit the frog


----------



## BullseyeB

Well, Miss Piggie, of course.


----------



## littlefairywren

Pigs in a blanket.....yum!


----------



## BullseyeB

My new, warm, cozy Snuggie!


----------



## littlefairywren

Snugglepot and Cuddlepie


----------



## Punkin1024

littlefairywren said:


> Snugglepot and Cuddlepie



Snookums!


----------



## BullseyeB

snickerdoodles


----------



## littlefairywren

Cheese Doodles


----------



## the_captain

Is it almost lunchtime??


----------



## BullseyeB

The bell rang...(I'm a teacher...)


----------



## BBW Betty

The Bells of St. Mary's


----------



## BigIzzy

St. Mary's Medical Center


----------



## BullseyeB

The smell of rubbing alcohol


----------



## littlefairywren

massage


----------



## Pharadox

Scented body oil...


----------



## BigIzzy

taking a bath with my gf :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

soap bubbles


----------



## Pharadox

Rubber ducky.


----------



## Inhibited

Ernie...........


----------



## BigIzzy

Bert..........


----------



## littlefairywren

sesame seeds


----------



## BigIzzy

seeds of hope


----------



## littlefairywren

Faith, Hope and Charity


----------



## Inhibited

Donation.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Donation.........



Hey there girlie, Happy New Year!!!

Blood


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Coffee......my life's blood.


----------



## BigIzzy

Yuck!(sorry...hate coffee)


----------



## the_captain

Mr. Yuk!


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Hey there girlie, Happy New Year!!!
> 
> Hiya thanks heaps HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_captain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Yuk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Japanese ............
Click to expand...


----------



## BullseyeB

sushi...yucki


----------



## Inhibited

yummy ...... Sushi


----------



## BigIzzy

...Deep Fried and breaded North Atlantic Cod :eat1::happy:


----------



## Inhibited

Calamari...........


----------



## littlefairywren

seafood platter


----------



## BigIzzy

sexy bbw on a platter(sorry....dirty thoughts):blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, cheeky 

Dirty Dozen


----------



## BigIzzy

Cheaper by the Dozen(starring steve martin)


----------



## littlefairywren

free range eggs (dozen lol)


----------



## BigIzzy

scrambled eggs with extra cheese! mmmmmmm


----------



## littlefairywren

cheese in a can (we don't get that here, and it puzzles me)


----------



## BigIzzy

whipped cream....straight from the can(the spray can kind)


----------



## littlefairywren

strawberries and cream (lol....and not from the can)


----------



## BigIzzy

sexy bbw wearing just strawberries and whipped cream(sorry.....more dirty thoughts...its just one of those nights...lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

Well a can would make that easier for you!

Wimbledon (because of the strawberries and cream)


----------



## BigIzzy

that legendary match between Roger Federer and Rafael Nadal at Wimbledon from 2008?


----------



## littlefairywren

ooh ok, hot sweaty men (from playing tennis of course)


----------



## BigIzzy

sushi layed out on a sexy naked bbw...I always wondered what one of those things would be like...(the sushi being eaten off a naked woman of course)


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, where did you get sushi from?

nori rolls


----------



## BigIzzy

I have no clue...I don't even like the stuff...lol...hot sweaty man...hot sweaty woman....rolling around in bed (wrestling of course)


----------



## littlefairywren

Ok, I see where sushi came from now 

Men in tights and spandex


----------



## BigIzzy

lol....wait...where? what?....I don't even know where I got sushi from...and on that note...where did you get men in tights and spandex?

men in tights and spandex wearing funny costumes with big crotch bulges prancing around in a ballet production:blushno...I'm not gay....I just always found that really funny)


----------



## littlefairywren

BigIzzy said:


> lol....wait...where? what?....I don't even know where I got sushi from...and on that note...where did you get men in tights and spandex?
> 
> men in tights and spandex wearing funny costumes with big crotch bulges prancing around in a ballet production:blushno...I'm not gay....I just always found that really funny)



lol, from the wrestling  My jaw is aching because I keep laughing so much!

Swan Lake


----------



## Inhibited

Ballet.......


----------



## littlefairywren

dancing...


----------



## BigIzzy

codpiece(I think its that crotch thing that men wore a couple centuries ago)


----------



## littlefairywren

smoked cod


----------



## Inhibited

Cat Food.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Mouse......


----------



## BigIzzy

Flowers for Algernon


----------



## littlefairywren

roses......


----------



## BigIzzy

Ow! Darn thorns!


----------



## littlefairywren

The Thornbirds


----------



## Pharadox

The Birds and The Bees


----------



## Inhibited

Sex...........


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh dear....

naked men


----------



## Pharadox

Yummy. 

I'll take some.


----------



## littlefairywren

sharing....lol


----------



## BigIzzy

naked wren and pharadox sharing me? :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, you are a naughty boy lol!

bold!


----------



## BigIzzy

caboose? fondling:bow: (caboose is one of my few problem words...lol)

P.S. I love your sig...shel silverstein is awesome! And so hilarious! (even his naughty stuff is great...trust me...he can get really dirty)


----------



## littlefairywren

I like some of his stuff, but that sig is me!

trains


----------



## the_captain

Trains, Planes & Automobiles (John Candy/Steve Martin movie)


----------



## Inhibited

crashes.....


----------



## littlefairywren

thunder and lightning


----------



## Inhibited

Big Bang..........


----------



## the_captain

outer space


----------



## littlefairywren

Planets......

Gee, that ten character thing is a pest


----------



## Inhibited

Styrofoam balls............


----------



## littlefairywren

I loooove the way you mind works Inhibited....LOL I actually get it 

Christmas decorations


----------



## the_captain

Oops, I don't get it.  sorry...

Christmas gifts


----------



## littlefairywren

Making planets out of styrofoam balls....at least I hope that is what she was thinking lol 

giving


----------



## the_captain

Oh, OK!

receiving


----------



## Inhibited

lol i like that answer

Pleasure


----------



## littlefairywren

Now that is easy....

CHOCOLATE


----------



## the_captain

littlefairywren said:


> Now that is easy....
> 
> CHOCOLATE



LMAO!!!

Ice Cream


----------



## littlefairywren

brain freeze


----------



## Inhibited

Headache..........


----------



## littlefairywren

pain killers


----------



## the_captain

...aspirin...


----------



## Inhibited

water................


----------



## littlefairywren

bobs like a cork


----------



## the_captain

bottle of wine


----------



## littlefairywren

red or white?


----------



## the_captain

Italian food...yum!


----------



## littlefairywren

spaghetti....YES


----------



## the_captain

stains on my shirt (oh why did I wear white??)


----------



## littlefairywren

bleach....


----------



## BigIzzy

Bleach Bottle Blonde


----------



## littlefairywren

chemicals.....


----------



## BigIzzy

My Chemical Romance (is that a band? otherwise...I have no clue where that came from)


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes it is, very good...

Music


----------



## BigIzzy

ok...that combined with this one will probably give away how far out of the mainstream I can be

Duke Ellington:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

You have one involved brain! Interesting...

Jazz


----------



## BigIzzy

Charlie "The Bird" Parker


----------



## littlefairywren

Big Bird....


----------



## Aust99

Avenue Q...


----------



## littlefairywren

Park Avenue


----------



## BigIzzy

Rich People


----------



## the_captain

snobs

(sorry for being so stereotypical!  )


----------



## BigIzzy

runny nose


----------



## the_captain

...Kleenex...


----------



## steely

I hab a cold


----------



## BigIzzy

freezing cold weather


----------



## littlefairywren

cozy blankets


----------



## BigIzzy

cuddling with that special someone


----------



## littlefairywren

roasting marshmallows


----------



## BigIzzy

Smores:eat2::happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Roaring Campfire


----------



## littlefairywren

full moon...


----------



## Weirdo890

Blue Moon over Kentucky


----------



## BigIzzy

Kentucky Derby


----------



## littlefairywren

giddy up....


----------



## Weirdo890

Ride 'em cowboy!


----------



## BigIzzy

ummm.....sorry....being ridden like a horse by a 'cowgirl' :blush:

and this was umm..I guess a slow? response to "giddy up"


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL...not going there!

Saddles


----------



## BigIzzy

"I'm back in the saddle again..."


----------



## littlefairywren

Blazing Saddles


----------



## BigIzzy

"Only You can prevent wildfires"-smokey the bear


----------



## littlefairywren

I can hear the cogs in your brain from over here, but I still have no idea where you get most of your answers......

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## BigIzzy

smokey the bear is kind of a mascot for the national forest service here in the U.S. and thats his slogan basically

stuffed with fluff


----------



## littlefairywren

Gotcha!

Turkey


----------



## BigIzzy

Bowling!....


----------



## littlefairywren

alley ways


----------



## BigIzzy

gangs.....


----------



## littlefairywren

oooh, big burly men!


----------



## BigIzzy

sorry...the thread says first thing that comes to mind

big bear and a little twink(gay) :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, that is SO not what I had in mind...

Twinkies


----------



## BullseyeB

snack food


----------



## MatthewB

*Three Musketeers*


----------



## BullseyeB

Hats with Big Feathers


----------



## littlefairywren

Peacocks...


----------



## swamptoad

Peahens ....


----------



## littlefairywren

free range eggs


----------



## swamptoad

eggs over easy ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy Rider (the movie)


----------



## swamptoad

Riders On The Storm ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Jim Morrison


----------



## swamptoad

Jim Beam Barbecue Sauce ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Pork ribs...


----------



## swamptoad

Porky Pig's voice characterized by Mel Blanc ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Wabbit Season


----------



## swamptoad

Find an Elmer Fudd dialect here in this link.


----------



## littlefairywren

hahaha....I love Elmer, ta 

animation


----------



## swamptoad

classic silly symphony cartoons ....


----------



## littlefairywren

sonata....


----------



## swamptoad

etude, prelude, mazurka, valse, opus ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Dustin O'Halloran


----------



## swamptoad

Dustin Diamond ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Kramer vs. Kramer


----------



## swamptoad

Kramer Guitars ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Jose González


----------



## swamptoad

jose jones told me alone his story he got friends like paco picopiedra ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Paco Rabanne


----------



## swamptoad

Paco Jeans Company


----------



## the_captain

I have a hole in my pocket


----------



## littlefairywren

There's a hole in the bucket,
Dear Liza, dear Liza
There's a hole in the bucket,
Dear Liza, there's a hole.

Then fix it, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, dear Henry
Then fix it, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, fix it.

With what shall I fix it,
Dear Liza, dear Liza?
With what shall I fix it,
Dear Liza, with what?

With a straw, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, dear Henry
With a straw, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, with a straw.

But the straw is too long,
Dear Liza, dear Liza 
But the straw is too long,
Dear Liza, too long

Then cut it, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, dear Henry
Then cut it, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, cut it.

With what shall I cut it,
Dear Liza, dear Liza?
With what shall I cut it,
Dear Liza, with what?

With an axe, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, dear Henry
With an axe, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, an axe.

The axe is too dull,
Dear Liza, dear Liza
The axe is too dull,
Dear Liza, too dull

Then sharpen it, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, dear Henry
Then sharpen it, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, sharpen it.

With what shall I sharpen it,
Dear Liza, dear Liza?
With what shall I sharpen it,
Dear Liza, with what?

With a stone, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, dear Henry
With a stone, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, a stone.

The stone is too dry,
Dear Liza, dear Liza
The stone is too dry,
Dear Liza, too dry

Then wet it, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, dear Henry
Then wet it, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, wet it.

With what shall I wet it,
Dear Liza, dear Liza?
With what shall I wet it,
Dear Liza, with what?

With water, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, dear Henry
With water, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, with water.

How shall I get it,
Dear Liza, dear Liza,
How shall I get it,
Dear Liza, how shall I?

In the bucket, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, dear Henry
In the bucket, dear Henry,
Dear Henry, in the bucket.

There's a hole in the bucket.


----------



## Weirdo890

My Bucket's Got a Hole in It - Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## littlefairywren

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Weirdo890

Remember the Titans


----------



## littlefairywren

Clash of the Titans

I am SO looking forward to this movie!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

The Twelve Labors of Heracles


----------



## littlefairywren

Twelve Days of Christmas


----------



## BigIzzy

And A Partridge in a Pear Tree


----------



## littlefairywren

hips and thighs


----------



## Weirdo890

Anita Ekberg


----------



## littlefairywren

La Dolce Vita


----------



## Weirdo890

Federico Fellini


----------



## littlefairywren

Italian men


----------



## Weirdo890

Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## the_captain

The Three Tenors


----------



## mergirl

thirty pounds.


----------



## BigIzzy

the amount of weight I want to lose at the least


----------



## littlefairywren

counting...


----------



## Adamantoise

Countdown.


----------



## littlefairywren

space ships


----------



## the_captain

Star Trek!


----------



## littlefairywren

has to be William Shatner


----------



## Weirdo890

Gremlins on a Plane


----------



## littlefairywren

snakes.....


----------



## Weirdo890

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## the_captain

successful


----------



## littlefairywren

rise to the top


----------



## Weirdo890

Robert E. Howard


----------



## the_captain

Robert E. Lee


----------



## Weirdo890

Granny Clampett


----------



## the_captain

rocking chair


----------



## littlefairywren

back porch in the sunset


----------



## the_captain

retirement (I can't wait!)


----------



## Weirdo890

Dementia and Arthritis


----------



## Adamantoise

Forgetfulness.


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL.....the fountain of youth


----------



## BBW Betty

Captain Jack Sparrow's next quest


----------



## the_captain

Captain Jack (Billy Joel song)


----------



## littlefairywren

And So It Goes.....my fav one of his


----------



## Weirdo890

Ice-9 (One of my favorites)


----------



## the_captain

...Ice-T...


----------



## BigIzzy

Law and Order


----------



## littlefairywren

wild and unruly


----------



## BigIzzy

Where the Wild things Are


----------



## littlefairywren

Nick Cave...


----------



## Inhibited

the bad seeds


----------



## BullseyeB

sunflower seeds


----------



## littlefairywren

Polly wanna cracker?


----------



## BBW Betty

Pollyanna.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hayley Mills


----------



## Inhibited

The Parent Trap


----------



## littlefairywren

mouse trap


----------



## the_captain

Swiss cheese


----------



## Weirdo890

Turkey and Swiss Sandwich


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Croque Monsieur


----------



## the_captain

What's for dinner?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shop-rite has the answer.


----------



## Weirdo890

Welcome to Wal-Mart, get your shit and GET OUT!


----------



## the_captain

The Evil Empire


----------



## mergirl

dimensions


----------



## littlefairywren

my haven


----------



## Adamantoise

A safe place.


----------



## littlefairywren

safe word....


----------



## Pharadox

panic room


----------



## littlefairywren

Panic at The Disco


----------



## Pharadox

Lying is the most fun a girl can have without taking off her clothes


----------



## Weirdo890

Girls Lie Too


----------



## littlefairywren

deceit.....


----------



## Weirdo890

U.S. Politics


----------



## Pharadox

Pettiness (and filler to meet your minimum 10 characters)


----------



## Weirdo890

Glenn Beck


----------



## littlefairywren

Glenn Miller


----------



## Weirdo890

Romance and Moonlight Serenade


----------



## Pharadox

Cantata and sonata


----------



## Weirdo890

William Shakespeare


----------



## Pharadox

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Weirdo890

Satire on Romance


----------



## Pharadox

Romantic Comedy


----------



## the_captain

The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## BigIzzy

Lame (sorry..thats just what I though of the movie...and of that actor actually)


----------



## littlefairywren

broken leg....


----------



## the_captain

Oww...pain!


----------



## qwertyman173

Fire!
................


----------



## littlefairywren

firemen


----------



## Inhibited

Men in Uniform...........


----------



## littlefairywren

now you are talking!


----------



## the_captain

talk shows


----------



## littlefairywren

mind numbing....

Is it snowing there in Florida?


----------



## the_captain

mind control

No, just a very cold rain...brrrr!


----------



## littlefairywren

domination....

Keep yourself warm! Right now it is 82F and it is almost 3am


----------



## the_captain

leather and chains...oooh!

Sounds like Florida in August, lol!


----------



## littlefairywren

crack that whip....


----------



## the_captain

Devo...(working toward the 10 character min)...


----------



## littlefairywren

flower pots...


----------



## the_captain

..petunias..


----------



## littlefairywren

green thumb...


----------



## the_captain

green beans (I must be hungry)


----------



## littlefairywren

Mr Bean...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Googley-eyes


----------



## NancyGirl74

Muppets (more more more)


----------



## the_captain

Kermit!


----------



## BigCutieSteph

ms piggy


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye." Miss Piggy


----------



## the_captain

Karate chop!!


----------



## littlefairywren

lamb chops ...


----------



## NancyGirl74

Mary Had A Little Lamb


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Jack Horner


----------



## OneWickedAngel

...pie!...


----------



## Adamantoise

Yummy mince pies!


----------



## Inhibited

Pavlova........


----------



## Weirdo890

Ivan Pavlov


----------



## littlefairywren

ring a ling...that's a bell btw


----------



## the_captain

Saved by the bell


----------



## littlefairywren

memories....


----------



## NancyGirl74

Barbra Streisand


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Fannie Brice - Funny Girl


----------



## AuntHen

OneWickedAngel said:


> Fannie Brice - Funny Girl



That guy... Dr. Shivago (sp??)


----------



## Pharadox

Doc Martin


----------



## the_captain

Dr. Scholl's


----------



## swamptoad

Dr. Pibb and Mr. Pepper ...


----------



## Adamantoise

Dr Pepper?! :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

pepper and salt


----------



## Adamantoise

Seasoning.


----------



## littlefairywren

flavour...(Aussie spelling btw)


----------



## Adamantoise

Sense of taste.


----------



## littlefairywren

appetite......


----------



## BigIzzy

Thanksgiving feast


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, you are making me hungry


----------



## BigIzzy

peeing your pants from laughing so hard


----------



## littlefairywren

that WAS funny!

nappies (diapers)


----------



## BigIzzy

baby has an accident


----------



## littlefairywren

accident waiting to happen


----------



## BigIzzy

clumsy geek


----------



## littlefairywren

geeky boys :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> geeky boys :wubu:




pocket protectors


----------



## Pharadox

Graphing calculator


----------



## NancyGirl74

Abacus XXXX


----------



## BigIzzy

Atticus(Mockingbird murder anyone?)


----------



## littlefairywren

Pecks Paste (gross)


----------



## Weirdo890

Eating Paste


----------



## littlefairywren

Scrapbooks...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Newspaper clippings


----------



## littlefairywren

Inky fingers


----------



## Qit el-Remel

Fountain pen.


----------



## BBW Betty

Three Coins in the Fountain
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0047580/


----------



## littlefairywren

Close your eyes and make a wish


----------



## Qit el-Remel

Shooting star.


----------



## littlefairywren

milky way.....


----------



## the_captain

candy bar

Hiya lfw!


----------



## littlefairywren

CHOCOLATE

Hey there t-c :happy:


----------



## the_captain

Cake...triple layer with chocolate icing just absolutely oozing from the top and each layer! 

Hey, who says you can't have chocolate cake for breakfast??


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh my, that sounds sooooo good....seductive


----------



## the_captain

..romance..


----------



## littlefairywren

moonlight strolls


----------



## the_captain

on the beach


----------



## littlefairywren

midnight swims


----------



## the_captain

sunrise over the ocean


----------



## littlefairywren

cuddles under a blanket on the sand


----------



## the_captain

building sand castles


----------



## littlefairywren

bucket and spade


----------



## the_captain

buried treasure


----------



## littlefairywren

catacombs....


----------



## the_captain

spelunking


----------



## littlefairywren

hidey holes


----------



## the_captain

hide-and-seek


----------



## littlefairywren

pin the tail on the donkey


----------



## the_captain

piñatas...


----------



## littlefairywren

big stick...


----------



## the_captain

ham radio antenna


----------



## littlefairywren

baked ham....


----------



## the_captain

Mmmm, yummy!

mashed potatoes


----------



## littlefairywren

What! No gravy?


----------



## the_captain

Of course! Gravy, and cheese melted inside. 

Oh great, now I'm hungry!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hungry Hungry Hippo

I know, me too and it isn't even brekkie time!


----------



## the_captain

board games

Just a half hour 'till lunchtime here!


----------



## littlefairywren

twister...

Nite nite t-c, or should I say g'd morning...my eyes are finally getting tired


----------



## the_captain

trivial pursuit

Have a good night, lfw. Sweet dreams!


----------



## BigIzzy

Jeeezzze....Enough with the enth degree!! lol


----------



## the_captain

...E=mc²...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

It Doesn't Matter!


----------



## littlefairywren

A Woman of Substance


----------



## Pharadox

Femininity


----------



## the_captain

charm and grace


----------



## littlefairywren

She is Miss United States (I can hear William Shatner right now, lol)


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> She is Miss United States (I can hear William Shatner right now, lol)



I love how he just keeeeeps on singing as the stage is exploding and collapsing all around him. 

Ahem. Star Trek.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Captain Jean Luc Picard


----------



## the_captain

The logical next response would be Mr. Spock. Live long and prosper.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins

(I bet Nimoy wishes this gem had not lived long and prospered into prosperity )


----------



## littlefairywren

Hairy little feet (eewwww)


----------



## the_captain

...trolls...


----------



## littlefairywren

Three Billy Goats Gruff


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Three Billy Goats Gruff



Mother Goose


----------



## BigIzzy

The Ugly Duckling (HOOONNNK!!)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Traffic Jams


----------



## BigIzzy

Space Jam.....


----------



## BullseyeB

Lost In Space...Danger Will Robinson, Danger!


----------



## littlefairywren

Warning! Warning!


----------



## BullseyeB

Flashing red lights


----------



## littlefairywren

Red light district...


----------



## BullseyeB

Strange sights


----------



## littlefairywren

Reality TV.....


----------



## BigIzzy

boring, stupid, and pathetically scripted imitation of life(sorry....not a reality tv fan)


----------



## BullseyeB

Life Cereal


----------



## BigIzzy

Chex!!!!.....:bow::bounce:


----------



## littlefairywren

Snap, Crackle and Pop


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Breaking bones


----------



## Inhibited

Plaster cast


----------



## littlefairywren

Paper mache...


----------



## BBW Betty

Making a Pinata


----------



## littlefairywren

lots of lollies...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

On the Good Ship Lollipop!


----------



## littlefairywren

All day sucker....


----------



## the_captain

How many licks DOES it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie pop??


----------



## littlefairywren

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## the_captain

Rain Man...


----------



## littlefairywren

thunder and lightning


----------



## the_captain

...Thor...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mjollnir (the name of Thor's Hammer)


----------



## the_captain

Maxwell's Silver Hammer


----------



## littlefairywren

Hammer throw


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Stop! Hammer Time!


----------



## littlefairywren

Parachute pants...


----------



## the_captain

Members Only jackets


----------



## littlefairywren

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## the_captain

Knight in shining armor


----------



## littlefairywren

White steed...


----------



## the_captain

Sir Lancelot


----------



## littlefairywren

Guinevere....


----------



## Inhibited

Beer...........


----------



## OneWickedAngel

God is great, beer is good and people are crazy!


----------



## Punkin1024

Crazy People - the movie, starring Michael Keaton! Loved that movie!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I'm Batman


----------



## Punkin1024

The Dark Knight


----------



## BigIzzy

"Why soo serious?!" *cue evil maniacal laugh*


----------



## Weirdo890

Most imitated line of 2008.


----------



## nitewriter

I can see Russia from my window.


----------



## Weirdo890

Sheer insanity


----------



## OneWickedAngel

nitewriter said:


> I can see Russia from my window.



Dammit, NOW I run out of rep!


----------



## littlefairywren

Dammit, Janet..


----------



## OneWickedAngel

littlefairywren said:


> Dammit, Janet..



...SLUT!


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...SLUT!



LOL!!

Easy money...


----------



## the_captain

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## littlefairywren

School books...


----------



## the_captain

Burning the midnight oil


----------



## littlefairywren

Beds are Burning


----------



## nitewriter

Bruce the Bed King's Midnight Madness Matress Sale is going on RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Bruce the Bed King's Midnight Madness Matress Sale is going on RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!



Hahaha!!

Sleep deprived...


----------



## Pharadox

Bloodshot eyes


----------



## AuntHen

Pharadox said:


> Bloodshot eyes



Bloody Mary


----------



## Pharadox

Hehe, that's funny because I actually thought of that association when I was writing bloodshot eyes.

Strawberry Daiquiri


----------



## nitewriter

Raspberry Danish Modern


----------



## BullseyeB

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dammit, NOW I run out of rep!



That's OK...I repped for ya! Too funny!

Giving the raspberry! HA!


----------



## Qit el-Remel

I bite my thumb!


----------



## littlefairywren

Montagues and Capulets


----------



## mergirl

shakespere


----------



## littlefairywren

Shakespeare's Sister


----------



## nitewriter

Hamlet & Eggs


----------



## mergirl

sam i am.....


----------



## Inhibited

Dr seuss.....


----------



## mergirl

Cat in the hat.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot tin roof...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Summer rain on a tin roof


----------



## littlefairywren

Summer storms..


----------



## the_captain

Thunder and lightning

hi lfw!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lightning Crashes (good song)

Hiya captain!! :happy:


----------



## the_captain

rainbows after the storm


----------



## mergirl

stonewall.


----------



## littlefairywren

rolling green fields


----------



## the_captain

field trip


----------



## littlefairywren

hiking.....


----------



## the_captain

mountains...


----------



## littlefairywren

nature....


----------



## the_captain

peace and quiet


----------



## littlefairywren

solitude.....


----------



## the_captain

loneliness


----------



## littlefairywren

hermit......


----------



## the_captain

...crabs...


----------



## Aust99

An ex boyfriend.... aha hahah


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Venus / Mars


----------



## mergirl

gods and goddess


----------



## OneWickedAngel

My two sons and I


----------



## Adamantoise

A happy family!


----------



## Pharadox

Good times


----------



## steely

Pharadox said:


> Good times



Dynomite!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

"Fire in the Hole!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Handle with care..


----------



## nitewriter

careless whisper


----------



## OneWickedAngel

...wham!..


----------



## littlefairywren

Wham, Bam ... Thank you Ma'am!!


----------



## Inhibited

Thug Luvin,


----------



## littlefairywren

Bone, Thugs n Harmony


----------



## nitewriter

Milk Bone, Pugs up in Arms


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh, I love pugs...awwww :happy:

puppy kisses


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ewwwwwww! 

Wet slimy things


----------



## littlefairywren

Oops 

toads.....


----------



## Inhibited

neighbours...........


----------



## littlefairywren

curtain twitchers..


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nosy Alice from _Bewitched_


----------



## mergirl

1950's housewives.


----------



## Inhibited

PUsh up bras ..... so cute i wish i could wear on of these


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Corsets...


----------



## Weirdo890

Lack of Oxygen


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is Like Oxygen


----------



## Weirdo890

Smothered in Love


----------



## littlefairywren

smothered in chocolate


----------



## nitewriter

smothered in onions


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> smothered in onions



Nooo, not onions....lol!

onion rings


----------



## Inhibited

nitewriter said:


> smothered in onions



Lmao i find this so funny, wth???

Baked onions


----------



## nitewriter

smothered in love + smothered in chocolate = Love is Chocolate


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahahaha, me too. Nitewriter has interesting taste :happy:

Roast pork


----------



## nitewriter

retired truffle hunter


----------



## littlefairywren

Italian countryside


----------



## Weirdo890

Wineries and Vineyards


----------



## littlefairywren

cheap drunk


----------



## Weirdo890

Happy Hour


----------



## nitewriter

Lost Weekend


----------



## OneWickedAngel

&#9834; It's 5 O'Clock Somewhere &#9835;


----------



## Weirdo890

Alan Jackson


----------



## Aust99

Latoya... damn you... minimum letters


----------



## Weirdo890

Dysfunctional Family


----------



## BullseyeB

"We Are Family"


----------



## stan_der_man

Partridge
...


----------



## BullseyeB

David Cassidy


----------



## Inhibited

My Mum....


----------



## littlefairywren

Good on ya Mum, Tip Top is the one


----------



## steely

Mommy Dearest


----------



## the_captain

I want my mommy! :sad:


----------



## steely

Stewie Griffin


----------



## Aust99

steely said:


> Stewie Griffin



Disturbing little man....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Richard Simmons


----------



## Aust99

OneWickedAngel said:


> Richard Simmons



The nutty professor...


----------



## steely

Eddie Murphy


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Saturday Night Live (the original funny days)


----------



## the_captain

I agree with you, OWA!

The Not Ready For Prime Time Players


----------



## steely

Two wild and crazy guys


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"It's good to be the king"


----------



## steely

Tom Petty....


----------



## nitewriter

Richard Petty is the King


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ELVIS is the King


----------



## snuggletiger

No I am the king and I have a red King coffee mug to prove it


----------



## nitewriter

Elvis Is alive running a MobileHome Park somewhere west of Memphis....Long Live The King!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Queen Elizabeth (Long live the Queen)


----------



## Inhibited

Cate Blanchett........


----------



## nitewriter

Blanche DuBois - A Streetcar named Desire


----------



## snuggletiger

Marlon Brando.


----------



## nitewriter

" Stella!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## steely

Vivien Leigh


----------



## littlefairywren

"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn"


----------



## steely

Gone With The Wind


----------



## littlefairywren

The Wind in the Willows


----------



## steely

Froggy went a courtin'


----------



## Weirdo890

Kermit the Frog


----------



## littlefairywren

It's Not Easy Being Green


----------



## Weirdo890

The Muppet Show


----------



## BigIzzy

Awesomeness!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Achievement


----------



## BigIzzy

goals...........


----------



## littlefairywren

Soccer.....


----------



## BigIzzy

Manchester United


----------



## nitewriter

Doncaster Divided


----------



## BigIzzy

add/subtract/multiply/divide:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

United we stand, divided we fall


----------



## stan_der_man

ducks in a row


----------



## BigIzzy

Quack!!!......


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor Phil


----------



## BigIzzy

Oprah.....


----------



## Inhibited

Cows...... umm as she was sued for something negative she said about the meat industry... not because i think Oprah is a cow.......


----------



## stan_der_man

milk
......


----------



## littlefairywren

Dang!

cream.....


----------



## BigIzzy

ummmm.....ok...sorry ...naughty young mind

spunk(ya..that spunk)


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh, yes please !!!!

Raspberries


----------



## BigIzzy

Dangling....


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, yes please !!!!
> 
> Ohhh my shocked at you Miss Kimberly
> 
> Cat..........


----------



## nitewriter

mandu.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> littlefairywren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes please !!!!
> 
> Ohhh my shocked at you Miss Kimberly
> 
> Cat..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH HELL NO!!!
> That said chocolate, I swear it did! You are in so much trouble BigIzzy!!!
> 
> Mouse
Click to expand...


----------



## BigIzzy

sorry...it did...but I was responding to the milk post....and you beat me....at least from what I could tell....sorry....

kitty toy


----------



## steely

Miss Kitty


----------



## littlefairywren

Beautiful eyes...


----------



## nitewriter

purrfect.......


----------



## BigIzzy

Happy!......


----------



## Inhibited

> littlefairywren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inhibited said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH HELL NO!!!
> That said chocolate, I swear it did! You are in so much trouble BigIzzy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tooo funny was wondering what had gotten into you, Raspberries and semen doesn't do it for me but each to their own...
> 
> 
> Laughter!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## littlefairywren

Is the best medicine


----------



## BigIzzy

me...laughing at LFW's response to my post! LOL


----------



## Inhibited

lmao me too, it so grossed me out.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Ah ha, me too!!!
Raspberries and semen.....like really gross 

Disgusting....


----------



## Inhibited

Bucket please..... coz im gonna be sick


----------



## littlefairywren

Nurse!!......


----------



## Inhibited

uniform.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Skyhooks....Women in Uniform


----------



## BigIzzy

LittleFairyWren in a nurse uniform?


----------



## littlefairywren

You behave yourself MISTER....LOL

Evil eye


----------



## Inhibited

Playing hard to get


----------



## BigIzzy

*briefly flashing moobies*


----------



## nitewriter

Oh Behave!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sanity....


----------



## Aust99

Music store...


----------



## Inhibited

Insanity?.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Straight jacket...


----------



## nitewriter

bell bottomed trousers & ascot


----------



## littlefairywren

Cravat.....


----------



## nitewriter

full windsor


----------



## BigIzzy

Windsor 351


----------



## Inhibited

castle.....


----------



## AuntHen

paramore... brick by boring brick


----------



## Aust99

Tennessee.... (Their home town)


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack Daniel's ....blech


----------



## the_captain

Good heavens! This was a wild thread last night! 

Tennessee walking horses


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes it got a little out of hand.. :blush:

Mr Ed


----------



## the_captain

Wilburrrrr


----------



## littlefairywren

Charlotte's Web


----------



## the_captain

Good Charlotte


----------



## littlefairywren

Benji.......


----------



## the_captain

I love puppy dogs!!


----------



## littlefairywren

The smell of puppy bellies :wubu:


----------



## the_captain

Nothing better than puppy kisses! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

puppy school...


----------



## the_captain

puppy love


----------



## littlefairywren

first kiss.....


----------



## the_captain

lipstick on your collar


----------



## littlefairywren

Connie Francis


----------



## nitewriter

Who's sorry now


----------



## littlefairywren

Mr nitewriter!!! :happy:

Apologies......


----------



## the_captain

Hi nitewriter

Forgiveness


----------



## littlefairywren

Better to forgive than to forget


----------



## nitewriter

Somehow I don't think Jay Leno & Conan O'Brien will anytime soon
Sarcasm with a smile


----------



## the_captain

Poor Johnny Carson is turning over in his grave right now!


----------



## littlefairywren

grave robbers....


----------



## nitewriter

tomb raiders


----------



## littlefairywren

big ball (boulder that is).....


----------



## nitewriter

Colorado ( Boulder That is) 
where men are men and sheep are scared!


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL...poor sheep!

Lanolin


----------



## nitewriter

soft dainty hands


----------



## littlefairywren

Femininity


----------



## nitewriter

Richard Simmons


----------



## littlefairywren

Ha, that made me spit up my drink 

Feel the burn..


----------



## steely

Pump you up!


----------



## littlefairywren

tyre......


----------



## nitewriter

I never tyre of this !


----------



## littlefairywren

tyre iron.....


----------



## nitewriter

9 Iron Tigers choice to get him out of trouble


----------



## littlefairywren

What goes around, comes around...


----------



## steely

Carousel.....


----------



## nitewriter

Billy Bigelow


----------



## littlefairywren

Shirley Jones


----------



## nitewriter

Partridge Family


----------



## littlefairywren

Keith......:smitten:


----------



## nitewriter

Moon.........


----------



## littlefairywren

The big cheese....


----------



## nitewriter

Gorgonzolla


----------



## littlefairywren

Italian blue....

Nite nite, nitewriter....almost 3.30am :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

Cianti - A toast to you Miss Wren Sweet Dreams


----------



## steely

Hannibal Lector


----------



## the_captain

Hannibal, Missouri


----------



## nitewriter

Sherman Potter


----------



## Aust99

Hogwarts....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

M*A*S*H recognition to Nitewriter -good one! I'd rep you, but you know the drill... 




Aust99 said:


> Hogwarts....



Witches and wizards and wonder Oh my!


----------



## Weirdo890

Follow the Yellow Brick Road


----------



## nitewriter

munchkins..


----------



## Weirdo890

Time Bandits


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Working 9-5 (or whatever your hours are when you can't stand your job)


----------



## Weirdo890

Dolly Parton


----------



## BBW Betty

"Love is Like a Butterfly"


----------



## Pharadox

Transformation


----------



## littlefairywren

Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde


----------



## Adamantoise

There are two sides to every coin.


----------



## littlefairywren

Heads or tails...


----------



## Inhibited

spanking.......


----------



## OneWickedAngel

brand spanking new


----------



## Adamantoise

Hot off the press!


----------



## Inhibited

Black & White...


----------



## littlefairywren

Video game......


----------



## Inhibited

Wii...........


----------



## littlefairywren

Arm flapping...


----------



## nitewriter

chicken dance


----------



## Adamantoise

Mimicry...


----------



## littlefairywren

Lyrebirds....


----------



## nitewriter

Uncle Roy & Butch mooning the wedding party


----------



## OneWickedAngel

_The Wedding Crashers_


----------



## littlefairywren

Honeymoon phase....


----------



## Inhibited

Divorce..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Divorce party.....


----------



## nitewriter

Zsa Zsa Gabor.....party of ????


----------



## littlefairywren

Slapper (as in, she slapped him)...


----------



## Pharadox

Bouncer (of a night club)


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmm, big burly men....


----------



## nitewriter

On slapper , on bouncer, on bingo & woozie, on crumb bun, on nausious, on acne & floozie doing the full monty *( the names have been changed to protect the guilty)


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot Chocolate...


----------



## Pharadox

Chocolate kisses


----------



## littlefairywren

Delectable....


----------



## Pharadox

Scrumptious


----------



## nitewriter

melts in your mouth


----------



## Pharadox

Not in your hands


----------



## littlefairywren

Hands of time....


----------



## Pharadox

The ticking of a clock


----------



## littlefairywren

The sound of a heartbeat..


----------



## Pharadox

Laying my head against the broad chest of a man


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> Laying my head against the broad chest of a man



Exactly where my mind was :wubu:

Chesty Bonds...


----------



## nitewriter

Chippandale Dancer


----------



## littlefairywren

noooo!

Peacocks....


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Exactly where my mind was :wubu:



My mind pretty much lives there. :happy:

Colorful Plumage


----------



## littlefairywren

Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat

Cheerio my lovelies....:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat
> 
> Cheerio my lovelies....:happy:



Rainbows.

Adios,Kim. :bow: :blush:


----------



## steely

Butterflies


----------



## Adamantoise

Moths.....


----------



## Pharadox

Flickering Flame


----------



## Adamantoise

Pretty Lights.


----------



## nitewriter

Aurora Borealis - Northern Lights


----------



## Aust99

Magnetism...


----------



## Inhibited

Magnum Ice Cream......


----------



## OneWickedAngel

.44 Magnum 




> I know what you're thinking  "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I've kinda lost track myself. But, being this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?


 C'mon! You know I had to quote it!


----------



## MatthewB

Fight the power!


----------



## littlefairywren

Public Enemy


----------



## MatthewB

John Dillinger


----------



## Pharadox

Dear John Letter


----------



## littlefairywren

Rejection....


----------



## Pharadox

Acceptance.


----------



## Aust99

family....


----------



## littlefairywren

generations.....


----------



## steely

old as time...


----------



## Pharadox

Ancient Artifact


----------



## stan_der_man

King Tut
...


----------



## Pharadox

The Great Pyramids of Egypt


----------



## Punkin1024

The Mummy!


----------



## Pharadox

Mommy Dearest


----------



## Weirdo890

No More Wire Coat Hangers


----------



## Pharadox

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder


----------



## Weirdo890

Me (I have it)


----------



## bigjayne66

sexy toyboy ?????


----------



## Pharadox

Sex toys!


----------



## Weirdo890

Loads of fun for everyone!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adventure park...


----------



## Weirdo890

Disneyland


----------



## Pharadox

Tunnel of Love


----------



## Weirdo890

Hoping to get lucky. :happy:


----------



## Pharadox

Las Vegas Casinos


----------



## Weirdo890

Legalized Robbery


----------



## littlefairywren

The Highwayman


----------



## Weirdo890

Willie Nelson


----------



## littlefairywren

All of Me....


----------



## Weirdo890

All You Need is Love


----------



## Pharadox

Loving Yourself


----------



## littlefairywren

Self awareness....


----------



## Pharadox

Getting to Know You


----------



## littlefairywren

"Getting to know you,
Putting it my way,
But nicely,
*You are precisely,
My cup of tea*".


----------



## Pharadox

The Mad Hatter


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm late, I'm late for a very important date....(I wish)


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> I'm late, I'm late for a very important date....(I wish)



Awww. I wish you were right on time for a very important date.

Running around like a chicken with its head cut off


----------



## littlefairywren

Multitasking....


----------



## Pharadox

Concentration


----------



## littlefairywren

Hypnotism.....


----------



## Pharadox

Meditation


----------



## littlefairywren

Health Spa.....
Day of pampering (oh that sounds so good )


----------



## Pharadox

Full Body Massage (which also sounds oh, so good)


----------



## littlefairywren

Warm hands......


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Warm hands......



This one made me go "Oooooooo. :wubu:" Haha.

Cold Feet (that could use some warm hands to warm them up)


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> *This one made me go "Oooooooo. :wubu:" Haha.*
> 
> Cold Feet (that could use some warm hands to warm them up)



LOL, my mind never strays far from the "Oooooo" 

Chicken...bok, bok...


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, my mind never strays far from the "Oooooo"
> 
> Chicken...bok, bok...



Haha, it's a terrific state of mind to live in, really. 

The Funky Chicken


----------



## nitewriter

Kentucky Fried Funk


----------



## littlefairywren

Finger lickin' good...


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Finger lickin' good...



Well, my mind is officially in the gutter. Haha.

Entwining tongues


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> Well, my mind is officially in the gutter. Haha.
> 
> Entwining tongues



I never leave my gutter.... 

Tingles....


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> I never leave my gutter....
> 
> Tingles....



Occasionally I attempt to crawl up out of mine, but I quickly fall right back into it. 

Trembling


----------



## nitewriter

fresh batteries


----------



## littlefairywren

You realise, we are not helping matters 

Little butterflies in the pit of your belly.....


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> You realise, we are not helping matters
> 
> Little butterflies in the pit of your belly.....



I really don't have a problem with that. 

Excited


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> I really don't have a problem with that.
> 
> Excited



Hahaha....yeah, I am pretty cool with it :happy:

Jubilant


----------



## Pharadox

Golden Jubilee


----------



## NancyGirl74

Golden arches


----------



## superodalisque

Pharadox said:


> Golden Jubilee



queen elizabeth


----------



## littlefairywren

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Pharadox

We are the champions, my friend.


----------



## littlefairywren

I know, right....hey, I love your new avatar pic btw!!

The winners circle


----------



## Pharadox

Awww, thanks.  I thought it was a cute shot.

Horse Racing


----------



## littlefairywren

Giddy up!...


----------



## Pharadox

Ride 'em, cowboy! (Or cowgirl, take your pick.)


----------



## littlefairywren

And back we go.....

Leather chaps


----------



## Pharadox

As if we ever _really_ left. 

Tight jeans


----------



## littlefairywren

Mmmm, thighs....


----------



## Weirdo890

Scrumdiddlyumptious


----------



## Pharadox

Sinfully Delicious


----------



## Weirdo890

Going to Hell in a Handbasket


----------



## littlefairywren

Weavers.....


----------



## Weirdo890

Woody Guthrie


----------



## nitewriter

this land is your land


----------



## littlefairywren

Countryside


----------



## Pharadox

Rolling Hills to the Horizon


----------



## littlefairywren

Lost Horizon


----------



## Pharadox

Shangri-La


----------



## Weirdo890

Paradise on Earth


----------



## Pharadox

Everlasting Peace


----------



## Weirdo890

If only *sighs*


----------



## NancyGirl74

*moans* .....


----------



## Pharadox

Er... *groans*?


----------



## littlefairywren

Of course!!

Delights....


----------



## Weirdo890

Afternoon Delight


----------



## littlefairywren

Rubbing sticks and stones together....


----------



## Weirdo890

Creating sparks


----------



## Pharadox

Fireworks...


----------



## littlefairywren

Like Water for Chocolate


----------



## Weirdo890

Willy Wonka


----------



## NancyGirl74

Johnny Depp (not the best one but he's the first one who came to mind)


----------



## littlefairywren

Snip, snip.....(scissors)


----------



## Pharadox

Tap, tap... (fingers)


----------



## littlefairywren

Soooo tempted to go with fingers...

Tap dancing


----------



## Pharadox

Of course you are. 

Slow dancing


----------



## littlefairywren

Cheek to cheek, hips to hips.....I need a cold shower lol!


----------



## Pharadox

Palms of hands on the small of the back

And yeah, a cold shower could work. But so could a long night of really great sex.


----------



## nitewriter

one, two ,three, one, two, three, one, two, three, dip


----------



## Pharadox

Cloud 9

P.S. Ice cream laced with a ton of chocolate also works. (This I know because I'm currently eating it, haha)


----------



## littlefairywren

You know how much I luv chocolate...it even says so to the left (tease) 

All scream for ice cream


----------



## Pharadox

Haha, I also love chocolate. It's just a fun bonus if the fact that I happen to be enjoying chocolate right now teases you. 

The ice cream truck


----------



## littlefairywren

I adore you, you make me laugh 

Mr Whippy...


----------



## Pharadox

And I adore making you laugh almost as much as I enjoy making you yearn for chocolate. 

Bondage (yes, really... Mr. Whippy... whips... ...and there it followed, bondage. It's not completely random. A little twisted, maybe, but not random. )


----------



## littlefairywren

Submission.....(twisted is good)


----------



## Pharadox

Vulnerability


----------



## nitewriter

Where can you find a Boy Scout who just earned his knot merit badge when you need one?


----------



## littlefairywren

Cookies.....(Girl Scout ones, preferably choc chip)


----------



## Pharadox

Heartbreak


----------



## Weirdo890

Heartbreak Hotel


----------



## littlefairywren

Elvis the pelvis


----------



## Pharadox

Viva Las Vegas


----------



## Weirdo890

Elvis using the CIA or FBI to investigate The Beatles (It's true).


----------



## nitewriter

conspiracy theories


----------



## Weirdo890

When the moment is right for you, use Cialis


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, one of my favourite colours is blue


----------



## Weirdo890

Throbbing blue veins


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh no! 

Throbbing beat of music


----------



## Pharadox

Haha, heading back into the danger zone.

Pulsing drumbeat


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh, I am so thinking Barry White and his sexed up songs!

And on that note, I say farewell for now...:happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Drinking Rum and Coca Cola


----------



## Aust99

Pina Coladas


----------



## Inhibited

Caught in the rain..


----------



## littlefairywren

Wet feet...


----------



## Pharadox

Singing in the rain


----------



## littlefairywren

Shower melodies


----------



## Pharadox

Singing in the shower


----------



## Aust99

Pharadox said:


> Singing in the shower



ummm... Glee mash ups... lol


----------



## Pharadox

Golden Globes


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya girls...

Golden Girls


----------



## Aust99

The biggest gift will be from me..... 


Hi Kimberly....


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Hiya girls...
> 
> Golden Girls



I love Golden Girls.   

Wrapping Paper


----------



## littlefairywren

Better to give than receive..


----------



## Pharadox

Generousity


----------



## littlefairywren

Selflessness...


----------



## Pharadox

Philanthropy


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Gates


----------



## Pharadox

Windows...


----------



## littlefairywren

Doors......


----------



## Pharadox

When one door closes, another one opens


----------



## littlefairywren

Every cloud has a silver lining..


----------



## Pharadox

Head in the clouds


----------



## littlefairywren

Head in the sand....


----------



## Pharadox

Ostrich...


----------



## littlefairywren

Handbags....


----------



## Pharadox

Leather...


----------



## littlefairywren

Getting warmer 

Leather pants.....


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Getting warmer
> 
> Leather pants.....



Haha, okay, so let's start a list of things that apparently you are very fond of: chocolate, and now I think it can be safely said you're a fan of leather after this and the leather chaps incidident.  I will be adding to the list as I deem necessary.

The zipper (on a pair of leather pants)


----------



## littlefairywren

Inch by slow inch......


----------



## Pharadox

8 inches (or more!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Now you're talking!

Packing heat...


----------



## Pharadox

A package delivery of a different, much sexier kind.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ha, I have been waiting for a package delivery for a very looooong time!


----------



## Pharadox

That just means it got delivered to the wrong address. Track that package down, haha.


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, I just might go hunting. Kimberly is on the prowl!


----------



## Pharadox

And your prey is on the alert... standing erect and at attention. (Haha, okay, that one was bordering on corny. )


----------



## littlefairywren

Hehehe, just a tad!

And what of Jana's list......chocolate, decent lunchbox. Tick, tick!


----------



## Pharadox

Ah, my list. I think I've already revealed a HUGE one here, but if not... *all good things come to those who wait*.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmm, I have been taking note.....it seems great minds do think alike!


----------



## Pharadox

Especially when those minds are both perpetually in an extremely, filthy dirty gutter! Common ground and all.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ah ha!

Friends in high places


----------



## Aust99

Courtney Cox


----------



## Pharadox

Toni Collette


----------



## Aust99

Abba - Dancing Queen


----------



## Pharadox

Mamma Mia!


----------



## Aust99

Meryl Streep


----------



## Pharadox

Julia Child


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's cook a turkey....


----------



## Aust99

Beef bourguignon


----------



## littlefairywren

Red Red Wine.....


----------



## Pharadox

Goes to my head


----------



## littlefairywren

The morning fuzzies....


----------



## Pharadox

Furry creatures


----------



## littlefairywren

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear, Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair....


----------



## Pharadox

Only YOU can prevent forest fires.


----------



## mergirl

never set fire to your pubes.


----------



## Aust99

Complete fire ban.... damn you intense heat wave!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Summer bush fires in Australia..


----------



## Pharadox

Silicon Valley


----------



## mergirl

valley of the dolls


----------



## Pharadox

Blowup Doll


----------



## Aust99

hilarious...


----------



## Pharadox

Inside Joke


----------



## littlefairywren

On the inside looking out...


----------



## Pharadox

On the outside looking in


----------



## Aust99

Creepy neighbour


----------



## Pharadox

Stalker...


----------



## littlefairywren

Flasher....


----------



## Pharadox

Photography


----------



## littlefairywren

Watch the birdie....


----------



## Pharadox

Say Cheeeese!


----------



## Aust99

Vegimite and cheese on toast... yum!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Vegemite worms on Vita Wheats


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Vegemite worms on Vita Wheats



I'm... not quite sure what vegemite worms are, but it has the word "worms" in it. Therefore I am slightly terrified at the prospect of it. :blink:

Umm. Think happy thoughts.

Honey Wheat Toast


----------



## Aust99

Pooh bear....


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> I'm... not quite sure what vegemite worms are, but it has the word "worms" in it. Therefore I am slightly terrified at the prospect of it. :blink:
> 
> Umm. Think happy thoughts.
> 
> Honey Wheat Toast



Oh no, it is a childhood tradition over here. Vita Wheats are hard biscuits with holes in them. You spread vegemite on each, sandwich them together...and squeeze, you get worms. Bliss!

Piglet...


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Oh no, it is a childhood tradition over here. Vita Wheats are hard biscuits with holes in them. You spread vegemite on each, sandwich them together...and squeeze, you get worms. Bliss!
> 
> Piglet...



Hehe, yeah, I went straight to google right after I posted to see what it might be and google images alone told me I had nothing to fear. 

"If you live to be 100, I hope I live to be 100 minus 1 day, so I never have to live without you."


----------



## littlefairywren

Hundred Acre Woods


----------



## Pharadox

Christopher Robin


----------



## littlefairywren

Red Breasted Robin


----------



## mergirl

inflamed nipple batman.


----------



## Pharadox

To the batmobile!


----------



## Aust99

Catwoman..... mmeeeooowww


----------



## Pharadox

Pussy Galore


----------



## mergirl

friday night.


----------



## Pharadox

All night long


----------



## BigIzzy

Rockin' Robin *tweet*tweedlee-deedlee-deet*


----------



## Weirdo890

Tweedledee and Tweedledum


----------



## BBW Betty

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## littlefairywren

The pen is blue! (I know, different movie......but that is where my mind went)


----------



## Adamantoise

Fletcher Reid.


----------



## Pharadox

Lying through your teeth


----------



## littlefairywren

liar liar, pants on fire...


----------



## Pharadox

Flaming loins


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot pants......


----------



## Pharadox

Hot buns (of steel)...


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot cross buns (whilst thinking of buns of steel)....


----------



## Pharadox

Cross my heart and hope to die, stick a needle in my eye.


----------



## Szombathy

Hot buns on a cross...

(sort of..) 

View attachment blog02.jpg


----------



## Pharadox

Szombathy said:


> Hot buns on a cross...
> 
> (sort of..)





Strategically placed apendages


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh yes!!!!

I have no thoughts, I am speechless right now....lol


----------



## nitewriter

What do you say to a nekkid man?


----------



## Pharadox

You say "Come down from that cross and I'll show you something else you can climb." Or maybe that's just me...? 

Okay, clearly just me. Haha.

Cross country skiing, anyway?


----------



## littlefairywren

Cold footsies....


----------



## nitewriter

warm heart


----------



## littlefairywren

Queen of hearts...


----------



## Pharadox

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I wonder, wonder who-oo-oo-oo-oo, who wrote the Book of Love


----------



## MatthewB

Pepsodent toothpaste


----------



## BullseyeB

MatthewB said:


> Pepsodent toothpaste



I don't get the connection, Matthew! I must be slow tonight.:doh:


Minty freshness


----------



## littlefairywren

Fresh as a daisy


----------



## BullseyeB

Spring flowers


----------



## littlefairywren

Green thumb....


----------



## MatthewB

*STAY OUT OF THE BASEMENT*​


----------



## littlefairywren

Shivers.....


----------



## MatthewB

Timbers


----------



## littlefairywren

Cass Timberlane


----------



## MatthewB

_Tamerlane_, by Christopher Marlowe


----------



## littlefairywren

The Taming of the Shrew


----------



## MatthewB

_10 Things I Hate About You_


----------



## littlefairywren

Heath Ledger....


----------



## MatthewB

Legendary...


----------



## Aust99

The Nature Boy.... Ric Flair


----------



## littlefairywren

Au naturale....


----------



## nitewriter

fig leaves are falling


----------



## littlefairywren

Garden of Eden


----------



## Aust99

Adam....  ............................. minimum letters.........................


----------



## littlefairywren

Eve........


----------



## BBW Betty

"All About Eve"


----------



## littlefairywren

"Hold onto your seats, it's going to be a bumpy ride"....


----------



## Aust99

Roller coaster


----------



## BigIzzy

The Mine Ride(my first coaster...ahhh memories)


----------



## littlefairywren

topsy turvy.....


----------



## BigIzzy

"meatballs are floating in my head whispering sweet nothings to meeee"(ya...I know, I'm nuts!)


----------



## littlefairywren

I agree with that statement 

Spaghetti


----------



## BigIzzy

yuck!(no tomatoe sauce please)


----------



## littlefairywren

Chilli sauce.....


----------



## BigIzzy

more yuck! (gimme chocolate sauce instead!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Cool, I will join you then....I am happy with extra CHOCOLATE


----------



## the_captain

Willy Wonka

Hiya LFW!


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Ending Gob Stopper

Hello captain!!! :happy:


----------



## Aust99

Willy Wonka...


----------



## the_captain

deja vu...


----------



## littlefairywren

Denzel Washington....


----------



## the_captain

Hollyweird...er, uh,...I mean Hollywood


----------



## littlefairywren

Big white letters....


----------



## the_captain

A bit of trivia: when the Hollywood sign was first erected in the 1920s it read "Hollywoodland" and was an advertisement for a new housing development!


Fame and fortune


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, I love trivia 

Outrageous Fortune


----------



## the_captain

Me too! 

Bette Midler


----------



## littlefairywren

Beaches......(like pulling, teeth that movie)


----------



## the_captain

long walks at sunset


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunrise....


----------



## the_captain

the dawn of a new day


----------



## littlefairywren

Delta Dawn


----------



## the_captain

What's that flower you have on?


----------



## littlefairywren

Daisies........


----------



## the_captain

flower gardens


----------



## littlefairywren

Butterflies......


----------



## Aust99

Come my lady
Come come my lady
you're my butterfly
Sugar.baby


((((Crazy town song)))) 




(Oh my god I can't sleep.....)


----------



## snuggletiger

It doesn't rain in Tallahassee


----------



## swamptoad

rain drops keep a fallin' on my head ....


----------



## nitewriter

Tin roof rusted!


----------



## swamptoad

B 52's song .....


----------



## BigIzzy

Boeing B-52 Stratofortress


----------



## snuggletiger

Bomb Them Back to the Stone Age--Curtis Le May


----------



## BigIzzy

Hiroshima and Nagasaki


----------



## nitewriter

Fatman & Little boy


----------



## BigIzzy

gay chubby chaser and his chubby lover(no offense to any gay fa's)


----------



## nitewriter

La Cage Au Folles


----------



## littlefairywren

Can Can.....


----------



## nitewriter

Cancun - Good Day Miss Wren


----------



## littlefairywren

Wild parties

Hello there nitewriter :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

Roman Orgies - Part Deux


----------



## littlefairywren

Julius Caesar.....


----------



## nitewriter

on Cleopatra's Barge <3


----------



## littlefairywren

Hanky panky....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Silk Scarves


----------



## BigIzzy

Silky smooth


----------



## Pharadox

Satin Sheets


----------



## littlefairywren

A good night's rest.....


----------



## Pharadox

Out like a light


----------



## OneWickedAngel

..Switch..


----------



## littlefairywren

Switchblade.....


----------



## Pharadox

Cuts like a knife


----------



## littlefairywren

OMG, I used to love that song....have not thought about it in ages 

Bryan Adams


----------



## Pharadox

Hehe, yeah, I used to love Bryan Adams.

Everything I do, I do it for you.


----------



## littlefairywren

Prince of Thieves


----------



## Pharadox

And I looove that movie, too.

Robin Hood


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Men in Tights


----------



## Pharadox

Form fitting


----------



## littlefairywren

Skin-tight......


----------



## Pharadox

Like it's painted on


----------



## littlefairywren

Body art.....


----------



## Pharadox

Body language


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dirty words


----------



## Pharadox

Sweet nothings


----------



## littlefairywren

Much Ado About Nothing

ttfn


----------



## Pharadox

The taming of the shrew


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kiss Me Kate


----------



## Aust99

OneWickedAngel said:


> Kiss Me Kate



Jon and Kate plus 8 marriage breakdown....


----------



## Weirdo890

BIg Train Wreck that NOBODY can stop talking about.


----------



## Aust99

Weirdo890 said:


> BIg Train Wreck that NOBODY can stop talking about.





Brittney Spears...


----------



## Weirdo890

Keeps on going, and GOING.


----------



## Aust99

Weirdo890 said:


> Keeps on going, and GOING.



The never ending story..... (you have to sing that)


----------



## Weirdo890

The song that never ends


----------



## BullseyeB

All Night Long...Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Inhibited

Hello (more Lionel)


----------



## littlefairywren

Blind as a bat.....


----------



## Inhibited

The Osbornes


----------



## littlefairywren

Say no to drugs....


----------



## Inhibited

Sharon!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Little dogs that poop on the carpet


----------



## Aust99

Paris Hilton


----------



## Inhibited

Sex Tape............


----------



## littlefairywren

Private show....


----------



## Aust99

Peep show...............


----------



## littlefairywren

As long as it's a male, I am a happy girl.....


----------



## Inhibited

Love, sex and Magic..


----------



## littlefairywren

Justin.....


----------



## Pharadox

Long...........


----------



## littlefairywren

Thick......


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Thick......





...Hard........


----------



## littlefairywren

Fast.....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hard......


----------



## littlefairywren

Strong.....


----------



## swamptoad

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger by Daft Punk


----------



## OneWickedAngel

swamptoad said:


> Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger by Daft Punk



Six Million Dollar Man / Bionic Woman


----------



## mergirl

gold digger/vibrator


----------



## littlefairywren

Rabbit....


----------



## swamptoad

Wabbit ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Duck season....


----------



## mergirl

orange sauce


----------



## littlefairywren

Crepe Suzette


----------



## rg770Ibanez

creme brulee


----------



## Aust99

Slippery when wet....


----------



## Inhibited

Bon Jovi.........


----------



## Pharadox

Air Guitar


----------



## Adamantoise

Rocking out!


----------



## littlefairywren

Death metal.....


----------



## Pharadox

Deathly Silence


----------



## littlefairywren

It rubs the lotion on its skin....


----------



## Adamantoise

Creepy... :blink:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha....from Silence of the Lambs. That is the first thing I thought of.

Heeby jeebies


----------



## Adamantoise

An unnerving sensation...


----------



## swamptoad

real sensation ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Sense of touch...


----------



## Adamantoise

To caress...


----------



## swamptoad

soap .... poison ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Poison pen letter...


----------



## swamptoad

pen cap chew ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Blue lips...


----------



## BigIzzy

blue balls:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

ping pong balls


----------



## swamptoad

Bozo's Grand Prize Game ......


----------



## littlefairywren

Creepy clowns...


----------



## swamptoad

john wayne gacy jr.


----------



## littlefairywren

lethal injection


----------



## swamptoad

lethal weapon movies .....


----------



## littlefairywren

rifles....


----------



## swamptoad

guns, ammo, kevlar vest ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Police protection


----------



## swamptoad

Police Academy ... citizens on patrol ....


----------



## Adamantoise

:doh: Sequels...


----------



## littlefairywren

Beating a dead horse (revolting idea)


----------



## Adamantoise

Abusive behaviour.


----------



## littlefairywren

Men Behaving Badly


----------



## nitewriter

I resemble that remark! (snort)


----------



## littlefairywren

Scoffed......


----------



## swamptoad

scoff .. song from Nirvana ...


----------



## nitewriter

smells like nirvana - song from Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## swamptoad

polka your eyes out .....


----------



## nitewriter

running with scissors


----------



## littlefairywren

really bad idea...been there, done that


----------



## Adamantoise

Flawed judgement.


----------



## littlefairywren

Judgement day...


----------



## Pharadox

Dia de los muertos (Day of the dead)


----------



## nitewriter

touch of gray - grateful dead


----------



## Pharadox

Silver Lining


----------



## littlefairywren

Silverfish....(ewww)


----------



## MatthewB

Fish in the sea...


----------



## stan_der_man

Shark!
.....


----------



## MatthewB

Shark Week!


----------



## stan_der_man

Jaws!
......


----------



## MatthewB

Richard Kiel!


----------



## Aust99

Dick.......................minimum............................


----------



## littlefairywren

Moron.....


----------



## Aust99

Corey Worthington


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh, that made me laugh!!!

Big Brother


----------



## Aust99

ha ha.. thought it might!!!


Bum dancing


----------



## littlefairywren

Rabbit ears....


----------



## Aust99

Playboy.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Lothario.....


----------



## Aust99

Russell Brand


----------



## littlefairywren

Really BIG hair......


----------



## Aust99

Cher-----------------------------------minimum------------------------------


----------



## littlefairywren

Sailor boys......


----------



## Aust99

Candyman......... "sweet sugar candyman"


----------



## littlefairywren

Bad girl gone good.....


----------



## Aust99

Good girls gone bad!


----------



## littlefairywren

Pretty Woman


----------



## nitewriter

Julia Roberts


----------



## littlefairywren

Big smile......

Charlie...:happy:


----------



## nitewriter

Dentist's Dream

Back at you  Kimberly .....neurons aren't firing yet. off to work shortly


----------



## littlefairywren

"To sleep, perchance to dream"

Shame


----------



## the_captain

Dream Weaver


----------



## steely

Daylilies....


----------



## the_captain

night blooming jasmine


----------



## mergirl

My ex's child.


----------



## Weirdo890

Cute Little Babies


----------



## the_captain

puppies and kittens 

(OK everybody...1,2,3...AWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!)


----------



## Weirdo890

My puppies (three pugs and a pomeranian)


----------



## Pharadox

Hush Puppies


----------



## the_captain

penny loafers

Hiya Pharadox


----------



## Pharadox

Loafs of fresh baked bread

Hey there Captain.


----------



## nitewriter

spaghetti, meatballs & garlic bread!


----------



## Inhibited

Vegemite.............


----------



## Pharadox

Vitameatavegamin


----------



## nitewriter

Lucy, honey, I'm home!


----------



## Pharadox

Lucy, you got some 'splainin' to do!


----------



## nitewriter

but Ricky! WAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Pharadox

Haha, now I want to watch I Love Lucy.

Crocodile Tears


----------



## littlefairywren

Handbags.....


----------



## nitewriter

alligator shoes


----------



## littlefairywren

Blue suede shoes

Hey Charlie


----------



## BigIzzy

Charlie's Angels


----------



## littlefairywren

Ok, lol....

Bosley...

Hi BigIzzy


----------



## Pharadox

Bossy.........


----------



## BigIzzy

Mustang Boss 429


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello my lovely Jana :happy:

Sally.....


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Hello my lovely Jana :happy:
> 
> Sally.....



And hello to mischevious chocolate and leather-loving Kimberly. :happy:

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Inhibited

Christmas eve......


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> And hello to mischevious chocolate and leather-loving Kimberly. :happy:





Christmas stockings

Hey Lisa


----------



## Inhibited

Presents.........

Hiya Kimberly and everyone


----------



## littlefairywren

Ooh, Pudding....


----------



## Pharadox

Chocolate.


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes, Yes, Yes


----------



## Inhibited

Double Triple Chocolate.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Died and gone to heaven....


----------



## Inhibited

Heaven ice cream.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Mr Whippy...


----------



## Inhibited

Childhood................


----------



## littlefairywren

Climbing trees and collecting bugs


----------



## Inhibited

Cicadas.............


----------



## littlefairywren

Caterpillars and lady beetles


----------



## Inhibited

House on fire......


----------



## littlefairywren

Australian summers...


----------



## Inhibited

Beautiful.... <3 summer...


----------



## littlefairywren

Slip, slop, slap


----------



## Inhibited

Beach............


----------



## littlefairywren

Surf life savers, in budgie smugglers....


----------



## Inhibited

Rescue.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Helping hand...


----------



## Weirdo890

I Wanna Hold Your Hand


----------



## littlefairywren

John, Paul, George and Ringo


----------



## Weirdo890

The greatest band EVER! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> The greatest band EVER! :bow:



Hey there Weirdo...

Eskimo Joe


----------



## Weirdo890

Injun Joe (Hey there yourself LFW *blows a kiss*)


----------



## littlefairywren

Spaghetti western....

:blush:


----------



## Weirdo890

Clint Eastwood


----------



## littlefairywren

Two Mules for Sister Sarah


----------



## Weirdo890

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## littlefairywren

"Ouiser"......Steel Magnolias


----------



## Weirdo890

Julia Roberts


----------



## littlefairywren

"Their called boobs, Ed"


----------



## Weirdo890

Steve Martin


----------



## littlefairywren

Parenthood.....


----------



## Weirdo890

What I want some day (not now)


----------



## nitewriter

immunity.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Big Brother (how embarrassing)


----------



## Weirdo890

Little Snitch


----------



## nitewriter

1984.....Big Brother is watching


----------



## Weirdo890

2001: A Space Odyssey (Awesome book)


----------



## littlefairywren

The final frontier....


----------



## Weirdo890

To Boldly Go Where No One Has Gone Before


----------



## littlefairywren

Mr Spock's ears....


----------



## Weirdo890

A powerful aphrodisiac (my friend finds them very sexy).


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, your ears or Mr Spocks....

Spanish fly.....


----------



## nitewriter

vulcan earwax - drives Romulan Women crazy! order yours today!


----------



## BigIzzy

that vulcan salute thingy, with ur fingers split.


----------



## littlefairywren

Witches Honour.....(no not Vulcans, Samantha)


----------



## Weirdo890

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## littlefairywren

twitchy nose......


----------



## Weirdo890

Cute Little Tabitha


----------



## MatthewB

_Bewitched_...


----------



## littlefairywren

I Put A Spell On You


----------



## nitewriter

Bewitched, bothered & bewildered am I


----------



## littlefairywren

Is a puzzlement.....

Charlie


----------



## nitewriter

to me as the witching hour approaches 

Kimberly


----------



## littlefairywren

Black magic....


----------



## nitewriter

Frank Sinatra...


----------



## littlefairywren

The original Rat Pack....


----------



## nitewriter

Las Vegas before Elvis, Seigfried & Roy


----------



## littlefairywren

When animals attack.....


----------



## nitewriter

Steve Irwin


----------



## littlefairywren

Ah yes...very sad.

Animal conservation....


----------



## Weirdo890

Panda Bears


----------



## nitewriter

polar bears


----------



## Weirdo890

Chilly Willy


----------



## nitewriter

march of the penquins, hut two three four


----------



## Pharadox

Happy Feet


----------



## Weirdo890

The Penguins of Madagascar


----------



## nitewriter

Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom


----------



## Weirdo890

Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## nitewriter

Its a small world after all


----------



## Pharadox

Master of Puppets


----------



## Weirdo890

Disneyland (Thanks Walt)


----------



## nitewriter

Fran, she taught Kukla & Ollie a thing or two!


----------



## Weirdo890

Beany and Cecil (I'ma coming, Beany Boy)


----------



## littlefairywren

Animation.....


----------



## Weirdo890

One of the greatest art forms in the world.


----------



## nitewriter

to infinity & beyond!


----------



## Weirdo890

May The Force Be With You


----------



## nitewriter

May the schwartz be with you


----------



## littlefairywren

Those funny light stick things.....(name escapes me right now )


----------



## nitewriter

Light Sabres , G'day Miss Wren


----------



## steely

Lightsabers!


----------



## littlefairywren

Thank you Charlie and steely....Good morning all btw :happy:

City lights


----------



## nitewriter

Neon colors


----------



## Weirdo890

Charlie Chaplin

Good Morning Kimberly. :happy: :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

*lol*

Silence is golden


----------



## Weirdo890

Quiet!!!! This Is A Library!!!


----------



## nitewriter

SHHH!!! who stole the book of love?

I wonder wonder who?


----------



## littlefairywren

The Monotones


----------



## Weirdo890

Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## littlefairywren

Miracle of Life


----------



## Weirdo890

The Illusion of Life


----------



## nitewriter

smoke & mirrors


----------



## Weirdo890

Harry Houdini


----------



## littlefairywren

Tony Curtis


----------



## Weirdo890

Some Like It Hot


----------



## nitewriter

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Weirdo890

Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## littlefairywren

Cleavage.....


----------



## nitewriter

silicone poisioning


----------



## Weirdo890

Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh, Cary Grant :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

Sexy Man, strut your stuff!


----------



## nitewriter

Young Frankenstein, Putting on the Ritz


----------



## Weirdo890

Hump, What Hump?


----------



## littlefairywren

BIG eyes....


----------



## Weirdo890

Good Old Marty Feldman


----------



## nitewriter

Marty Feldman aka Eyegor


----------



## Weirdo890

Gene Wilder


----------



## nitewriter

Pardon me boy? is this the transylvainia station?


----------



## littlefairywren

Chattanooga Choo Choo


----------



## nitewriter

Glenn Miller


----------



## littlefairywren

Moonlight Serenade :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

The most romantic tune ever written :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Romancing the Stone


----------



## Weirdo890

Michael Douglas


----------



## nitewriter

The American President


----------



## littlefairywren

Tough job....


----------



## BigIzzy

gristle.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Bones.....


----------



## BigIzzy

The Pretty Bones


----------



## littlefairywren

Wish bones


----------



## BigIzzy

Wishbone, that detective dog show! LOVED that show growing up!


----------



## littlefairywren

Underdog and Sweet Polly...


----------



## BigIzzy

Neither bird, nor plane, nor even a frog, just little ole me, Underdog!


----------



## littlefairywren

It's a Bird...It's a Plane...It's Superman!


----------



## Weirdo890

The Man of Tomorrow


----------



## MatthewB

_Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_


----------



## nitewriter

The Adventures of Buckaroo Bonzai Across the 8th Dimension


----------



## the_captain

Duck Dodgers in the 24-1/2 Century


----------



## littlefairywren

It's duck season!...No, it's wabbit season!


----------



## nitewriter

Shhhh, Be vewy, vewy quiet, I'm hunting wabbits. hehehehe


----------



## the_captain

Eh, (crunch-crunch-crunch) what's up, Doc?


----------



## littlefairywren

Elmer Fudd


----------



## the_captain

That's All Folks!


----------



## nitewriter

Parting is such sweet sorrow


----------



## littlefairywren

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## the_captain

Shakespeare

(Where else but Dims can you get from Daffy Duck to Shakespeare in just a few posts?  )


----------



## littlefairywren

Shakespeare in Love

(True, but you gotta love that. I do :happy


----------



## the_captain

romantic comedy

Absolutely!


----------



## littlefairywren

Comedy of errors...


----------



## the_captain

Keystone Kops


----------



## littlefairywren

The Three Stooges


----------



## the_captain

Abbott & Costello


----------



## BBW Betty

Who's on First?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Baseball
Mizz


----------



## the_captain

The Boys of Summer


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

the_captain said:


> The Boys of Summer



Fall
Mizz blah blah


----------



## littlefairywren

Colour and falling leaves


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Colour and falling leaves



raking
Mizz


----------



## littlefairywren

Crisp air and chilly mornings


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Crisp air and chilly mornings



going to school on the bus


----------



## littlefairywren

The wheels on the bus go round and round


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

all through the town


----------



## littlefairywren

Town crier...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Warnings

<now over 10 characters>


----------



## littlefairywren

Danger signs...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

stop sign

<message now over 10 characters>


----------



## Famouslastwords

red

not long enough


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

toe nails
<over 10 characters now>


----------



## littlefairywren

Manicure...


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> The Woman in Red




Music

Not long enough


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Music



Orchestra
<now over 10 characters>


----------



## littlefairywren

Man waving his wand or is that a baton


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Conductor 
<now over 10 characters>


----------



## littlefairywren

Electrical conductor


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

electric wires


----------



## nitewriter

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Pharadox

All Over the World


----------



## Inhibited

Eighty days........


----------



## BigIzzy

Around the World in Eighty Days


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot air balloon...


----------



## Inhibited

Champagne Breakfast....


----------



## Pharadox

Breakfast in Bed


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, snuggles after breakfast....:happy:


----------



## Pharadox

Spooning...


----------



## littlefairywren

I think I love that more than chocolate


----------



## Pharadox

Hehe, that's saying a lot. 

Unconditional Love


----------



## littlefairywren

Unconditional surrender


----------



## Pharadox

Submission


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmmm, I am feeling a sense of deja vu...

Master and slave


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, I am feeling a sense of deja vu...
> 
> Master and slave



Mr. Slave from South Park


----------



## Pharadox

Haha, am I getting repetitive LFW?

They killed Kenny!


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> Haha, am I getting repetitive LFW?
> 
> They killed Kenny!



Oooh no complaints. Some subjects need repetition don't you think? 

Isaac Hayes


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh no complaints. Some subjects need repetition don't you think?
> 
> Isaac Hayes



Yeah, there are definitely some things I can never get enough of... 

Who's the black private dick 
That's a sex machine to all the chicks? 
SHAFT! 
Ya damn right!


----------



## littlefairywren

Fembots....


----------



## Pharadox

Can I Be your Mirror?


----------



## littlefairywren

Hall of mirrors....


----------



## Pharadox

Fun House...


----------



## littlefairywren

House of Horrors


----------



## Pharadox

Horror Movie (which are great for clinging to a man's side during! )


----------



## littlefairywren

Hell, more than his side!
Ha ha keep that mind out of the gutter.....his hand of course 

Movie theatre


----------



## Pharadox

Having an extremely good time in the back row of a movie theater, haha.


----------



## jdsumm

Hot Buttered Popcorn


----------



## Pharadox

Kettle Corn


----------



## littlefairywren

Ma and Pa Kettle


----------



## Pharadox

Cluck-cluck


----------



## littlefairywren

Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## Pharadox

Pie in the face


----------



## Gspoon

Weed... cause you said pot, lols


----------



## BullseyeB

Flaky Crust

Sorry...late on this one...

Smokin


----------



## Pharadox

Smokin' Hot


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot Chocolate.....no not the drink, lol


----------



## Pharadox

Haha! 

Chocolate kisses (and I don't mean the candy)


----------



## littlefairywren

Goodness, are you saying what I think you are saying?
My mind is boggling right now 

French kiss


----------



## Pharadox

Hahahahaha. By your reaction, I suspect we're not thinking of the same thing because what I meant really wasn't THAT shocking. Poor thing, I'm sorry that I sent your mind whirling.

Lips


----------



## littlefairywren

Phew! 
I shall refrain from making any more comments, in case they incriminate me any further lol

Facial features


----------



## Pharadox

Oooh, but it's fun when you incriminate yourself... 

Symmetry


----------



## littlefairywren

All things being equal...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

judicial system


----------



## Pharadox

All's fair in love and war


----------



## littlefairywren

Mizz, how are you this morning?

A Farewell to Arms


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Mizz, how are you this morning?
> 
> A Farewell to Arms



It's night! 

Army


----------



## littlefairywren

Not from where I am sitting. Oh, well actually it is afternoon 

Airforce


----------



## nitewriter

Top Gun..........


----------



## Gspoon

Tom cruise


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

crazy blah


----------



## littlefairywren

Charlie!!! :happy:

Here let me get you a couch


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

psychiatrist's office


----------



## nitewriter

Is it me or is it crazy from where I'm sitting  Hi Kimberly 

Nice Couch Thanks


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell me all your secrets


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

....and I'll tell you mine


----------



## Pharadox

Be Mine.....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

will be told


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Pharadox said:


> Be Mine.....



Valentine's Day


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello! Chocolate and kisses....throw in some spooning while you are at it


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hello! Chocolate and kisses....throw in some spooning while you are at it



SEX


----------



## littlefairywren

Now we're talking!

Pleasure


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Now we're talking!
> 
> Pleasure



Orgasms
now over 10 characters


----------



## littlefairywren

The ultimate goal


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> The ultimate goal



the woman should reach first


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, I like it together....

Shared experience


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, I like it together....
> 
> Shared experience



sharing is caring


----------



## littlefairywren

Care Bears


----------



## Pharadox

I missed the sex talk. How sad.

Bear hug


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Smurfs
now longer than....


----------



## littlefairywren

Blue Man Group


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Blue Man Group



Vegas
blah


----------



## littlefairywren

What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

affairs
blah


----------



## littlefairywren

Affairs of the heart


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

despair
blah


----------



## littlefairywren

There is a light at the end of a dark tunnel


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> There is a light at the end of a dark tunnel



it's a flashlight


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL!

Show Me The Way To Go Home


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> LOL!
> 
> Show Me The Way To Go Home



If I do, you're sure to become lost.


----------



## littlefairywren

We would make a fine pair then, I have a really bad sense of direction too 

Broken compass


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Swiss Family Robinson


----------



## littlefairywren

Tree house


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

"No Boys Allowed" sign


----------



## littlefairywren

Boy germs....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

cooties 
blah


----------



## littlefairywren

Bandicoot...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

terrestrial marsupial omnivores in the order Peramelemorphia


----------



## littlefairywren

Google to the rescue


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Wiki
now longer


----------



## littlefairywren

Encyclopedia


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

library
longer


----------



## littlefairywren

Shhh! Quiet please...

Have to go for a bit Devi, back later


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

librarian

same here...see ya later


----------



## littlefairywren

Book worm....


----------



## Inhibited

tequila ( you know how they sometimes have the worm in the bottle)


----------



## littlefairywren

Arriba! Arriba!


----------



## BBW Betty

Speedy Gonzalez


----------



## littlefairywren

Sufferin Succotash!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Sylvester
blah


----------



## littlefairywren

Tweety....


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Tweety....



Having sex in a park. (Long story)


----------



## littlefairywren

Voyeurism....hmmm


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Voyeurism....hmmm



Perverts....


----------



## littlefairywren

Eye candy.....


----------



## Weirdo890

The women of Dimensions :wubu:


----------



## steely

An incredible, beautiful, diverse group. 

And don't let anyone, ever, tell you otherwise!


----------



## BigIzzy

crowd of beautiful women! wait, the Ladies of Dimensions! how about that?!:bow:


----------



## steely

physics, I know, how did that work! It's a dimensional thing. LOL


----------



## littlefairywren

3d ..................


----------



## BigIzzy

watching a movie that's basically entirely made up of Gorgeous BBW's walking sexily and sensuously around! In 3d of course! :smitten: :wubu::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, you SO have a one track mind 

Avatar


----------



## mel

The Blues

Pickles


----------



## BigIzzy

Yuck! Disgusting!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hannibal Lector


----------



## BigIzzy

The Holy Roman Empire!


----------



## littlefairywren

Age of Empires


----------



## BigIzzy

Risk!......


----------



## mel

game..I never played


----------



## BigIzzy

game, that I can never beat my darn brother at!


----------



## littlefairywren

(It's a good game!)

Monopoly


----------



## BigIzzy

Park Place!


----------



## littlefairywren

Stroll in the park


----------



## BigIzzy

and a a picnic.


----------



## littlefairywren

By the river


----------



## BigIzzy

Romantic evening for two.


----------



## littlefairywren

Candlelight and soft music


----------



## BigIzzy

arsonist!...lol


----------



## littlefairywren

That took a different turn lol 

Fire extinguisher


----------



## BigIzzy

Warning: Do not spray in face! Do not swallow! LOL


----------



## nitewriter

I'm so in love my pants are on fire!!!!


----------



## BigIzzy

Come on baby light my fire!


----------



## littlefairywren

The Doors

Hey Charlie :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

Soft Parade 

Hi Kimberly


----------



## littlefairywren

Tribute...


----------



## Weirdo890

tribute band

(Hello Kimberly :kiss2


----------



## littlefairywren

And The Band Played On

Hiya Eric :blush:


----------



## steely

Take a load off, Annie


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Annie get your gun


----------



## littlefairywren

Irving Berlin


----------



## Weirdo890

The Big Sleep


----------



## littlefairywren

That is exactly what I need!

Dreams


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nightmares


----------



## littlefairywren

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

horror movie


----------



## Weirdo890

The Twilight Movie


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

vampire
now longer than 10 characters


----------



## littlefairywren

Ooh, I love Vampires...sexy beasts!

Brad Pitt


----------



## Weirdo890

Ocean's Eleven (he was very good in that)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Ocean's to the nth degree


----------



## Weirdo890

Power to the nth degree.


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't forget 12 and 13...

Power Rangers


----------



## Weirdo890

My childhood (I was a huge Power Ranger fan :blush


----------



## littlefairywren

School days


----------



## Weirdo890

School of Rock


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Jack Black


----------



## littlefairywren

Shallow Hal


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

fat suit
now longer than 10 characters


----------



## littlefairywren

Suit and tie


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Wall Street


----------



## littlefairywren

21 Jump Street


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Johnny Depp


----------



## littlefairywren

Winona Ryder


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

shoplifting


----------



## littlefairywren

Caught on camera


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Caught on camera



PENIS!

I had decided I was going to say penis to whatever was last here.


----------



## littlefairywren

A long time between drinks...


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A long time between drinks...



fellatio 
(been awhile)


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmmm, interesting story about a deal breaker there...

Lollipops


----------



## BullseyeB

How many licks does it take? LOL


----------



## Famouslastwords

BullseyeB said:


> How many licks does it take? LOL



LIL KIM

Hehehehehehe (10 letters)


----------



## steely

Purple Flowers


----------



## the_captain

my dog Sam


----------



## steely

Sam Winchester


----------



## nitewriter

Peter Lugar


----------



## littlefairywren

Feed the man meat


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Feed the man meat



hamburger helper


----------



## littlefairywren

Cheeseburger


----------



## nitewriter

sloppy joes

aka heartburn on a bun


----------



## Famouslastwords

nitewriter said:


> sloppy joes
> 
> aka heartburn on a bun



Bunz of steel


----------



## littlefairywren

Zoolander...


----------



## Weirdo890

Ben Stiller


----------



## littlefairywren

Meet the Fockers


----------



## nitewriter

night at the museum


----------



## littlefairywren

Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## nitewriter

here Rexie fetch!


----------



## littlefairywren

Man's best friend


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Man's best friend



PALMela HANDerson


----------



## littlefairywren

Slow motion.....(film that is )


----------



## AuntHen

everybodies doing a brand new dance now,,. come on baby do the locomotion


----------



## Famouslastwords

fat9276 said:


> everybodies doing a brand new dance now,,. come on baby do the locomotion



Trains


too short


----------



## Inhibited

Thomas and friends..


----------



## Famouslastwords

Inhibited said:


> Thomas and friends..



My ex...Tomas.


----------



## littlefairywren

My ex....Peter


----------



## MatthewB

_NIAGARA FALLS!!!_


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MatthewB said:


> _NIAGARA FALLS!!!_



water

too short


----------



## Inhibited

Beach........


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunburn and heatstroke.....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Sunburn and heatstroke.....



Emergency room


----------



## littlefairywren

Male nurses.....


----------



## MatthewB

Greg Focker


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mother Fucker.


----------



## littlefairywren

Bad Ass!......


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Bad Ass!......



poop...teehee


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, that is some fixation you have there with poop FLW 

Pooper scooper


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, that is some fixation you have there with poop FLW
> 
> Pooper scooper



Nah. I just pretend to have a fixation with poop to scare the everybody but the weirdos away <3 the weirdos.

Just kidding (please leave me alone weirdos)

Cat box


----------



## littlefairywren

Puss in Boots


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Puss in Boots



Pussy..............cat.......


----------



## littlefairywren

I can see cobwebs lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> I can see cobwebs lol



I resent that remark. I've had sex in the ...last year...umm I forget what the date was exactly, but that's no matter whats cobwebs have to do with a poor kitty cat anyway!

SPIDERS.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I resent that remark. I've had sex in the ...last year...umm I forget what the date was exactly, but that's no matter whats cobwebs have to do with a poor kitty cat anyway!
> 
> SPIDERS.





Charlotte's Web


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Charlotte's Web



granny panties


----------



## MatthewB

Church Lady (from _SNL_)


----------



## littlefairywren

Lay Lady Lay


----------



## MatthewB

Lay's Potato Chips


----------



## Famouslastwords

MatthewB said:


> Lay's Potato Chips



fooooooooooooood


----------



## MatthewB

faaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Famouslastwords

MatthewB said:


> faaaaaaaaaaaaaat



mons pubis 

pubiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis


----------



## MatthewB

pubic hair 

haaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiirrrrrr


----------



## littlefairywren

Wigs.........


----------



## MatthewB

Wigging out...


----------



## Famouslastwords

MatthewB said:


> Wigging out...



worms....wooooooooooooooooooorms


----------



## MatthewB

dirt... diiiiiiiiiiiiiiirt


----------



## Famouslastwords

MatthewB said:


> dirt... diiiiiiiiiiiiiiirt



graves.....graaaaaaaaaaaaveeeeeeeeees....and zooooombiiiiies


----------



## BullseyeB

ffffffrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaakkkkkkkyyyyyyyyyyyyyy (freaky)


----------



## Famouslastwords

freak-a-lick (song)


----------



## BullseyeB

finger lickin' good


----------



## MatthewB

KF-frickin'-C


----------



## the_captain

Colonel Sanders


----------



## littlefairywren

Colonel Mustard.......(in the library with the dagger)

G'd morning captain :happy:


----------



## the_captain

The game of Life

Hi LFW! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

The game of chance...


----------



## the_captain

Games People Play


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mind games


----------



## MatthewB

_Funny Games_


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

pranks

too short


----------



## the_captain

practical jokes


----------



## MatthewB

TV's bloopers


----------



## the_captain

Dick Clark


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

New Year's Eve


----------



## Inhibited

Good Times.......


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

TV show

too short


----------



## Weirdo890

Sanford and Son


----------



## Famouslastwords

coookieeeeees (can you teeeelll what I want right now?)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cookie Monster


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Cookie Monster



FLW aka MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## nitewriter

Gee you don't look purple & furry?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nitewriter said:


> purple & furry?



dyed pubic hair


----------



## nitewriter

Tmi.........lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nitewriter said:


> Tmi.........lol



Oh, I don't have dyed pubic hair.......that's just what sprung into my mind when I read "purple and furry."  I've never said I had a pure mind. 

OK........tmi...........

we're strangers


----------



## swamptoad

old t.v. show .. perfect strangers ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Strangers on a Train......(movie)


----------



## BigIzzy

Long Black Train(country song)


----------



## littlefairywren

Short black.....(coffee )


----------



## BigIzzy

headache(coffee gives me a headache)


----------



## littlefairywren

BigIzzy said:


> headache(coffee gives me a headache)



Ooh, me too....just thought I was weird 

Not tonight dear


----------



## BigIzzy

*gives wife tylenol*...huh? but I don't have a headache?...WOOHOO! *climbs on for the ride*


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride of your life.....


----------



## BigIzzy

dragster.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Go-Kart racing....


----------



## BigIzzy

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Squeals of delight....


----------



## BigIzzy

Alvin and Chipmunks, The Squeekqual


----------



## littlefairywren

Alvin Purple


----------



## BigIzzy

oh...purple! my favorite color!


----------



## littlefairywren

Colour/color wheel......Aussies do it differently


----------



## BigIzzy

eh, so do Brits, frankly, Aussies and Brits spelling and usage make more sense to me.

Bloody Brilliant!


----------



## littlefairywren

Bloody Mary


----------



## BigIzzy

non-alcoholic beer(I don't drink)


----------



## stan_der_man

root beer
.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Beer garden....me either


----------



## stan_der_man

farfegnugen


----------



## littlefairywren

stan_der_man said:


> farfegnugen



The pleasure of driving.....so google tells me :happy:


----------



## stan_der_man

The word "farfegnugen" was used on a Volkswagon commercial a while back, but from what I understand it really isn't a German word... "beer garden" made me think of that word...) 

Hot Wheels


----------



## littlefairywren

stan_der_man said:


> The word "farfegnugen" was used on a Volkswagon commercial a while back, but from what I understand it really isn't a German word... "beer garden" made me think of that word...)
> 
> Hot Wheels



Woo hoo, I had those when I was a girl......

Collectors


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, I had those when I was a girl......
> 
> Collectors



Playboys (some boys collect them!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Boys/Men......some girls collect them


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Boys/Men......some girls collect them



Malls, Men are what women do when the malls close.


----------



## Weirdo890

Shopping, the hell men are dragged through


----------



## nitewriter

Honey, Does this dress make me look fat?

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

nitewriter said:


> Honey, Does this dress make me look fat?
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!



I like big butts and I cannot lie!


----------



## Weirdo890

Fat Bottomed Girls, you make the rockin' world go round!! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hell yes!!!

Queen


----------



## nitewriter

Caution, I brake for Fluffy Foxes


----------



## littlefairywren

Lucky foxes


----------



## Weirdo890

Foxy Lady
(How you doin' Kimberly? )


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> Foxy Lady
> (How you doin' Kimberly? )



Silver fox

(hey Kimberly, you old lady *wink*)


----------



## nitewriter

Just a cupful of Clairol helps the hair turn Blonde


----------



## Famouslastwords

nitewriter said:


> Just a cupful of Clairol helps the hair turn Blonde



Red hair dye.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Red hair dye.



Carrot Top


----------



## littlefairywren

I see it pays not to venture too far from this thread lol....cheeky! Hey Eric, I am good 

20/20 Vision


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I see it pays not to venture too far from this thread lol....cheeky! Hey Eric, I am good
> 
> 20/20 Vision



LMCCO 

no glasses


----------



## littlefairywren

The "eyes" have it.......lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> The "eyes" have it.......lol



eyes are windows to the soul

longer than 10 characters


----------



## littlefairywren

Rear Window


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Jimmy Stewart!


----------



## littlefairywren

Grace Kelly


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

old black and white movies


----------



## littlefairywren

Silent at the grave


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

dead as a doornail


----------



## littlefairywren

The Grateful Dead


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

stoned

too short


----------



## littlefairywren

Munchies.....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Junk food


----------



## littlefairywren

Midnight snacks.....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

fridge

too short


----------



## littlefairywren

Cold drink of water

Gotta scoot for a while Mizz, catch you later my sweet :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

see ya deary! :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Dear friends......


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

friendship cards


----------



## littlefairywren

Friendship bracelets


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

knots

too short


----------



## littlefairywren

Noose.....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rope..........


----------



## MatthewB

Jimmy Stewart


----------



## littlefairywren

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Alfred Hitchcock



birds....................


----------



## littlefairywren

Flock of Seagulls.....I Ran


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ocean.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Lost at sea..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

sharks going after me


----------



## littlefairywren

Jaws....(can you hear the music, because I don't know how to type it )


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

oh yes I do!!

Great White Shark


----------



## littlefairywren

Greg Norman


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Norman, OK (Oklahoma)


----------



## littlefairywren

"The Surrey with the Fringe on Top"


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

balding man


----------



## littlefairywren

Kojak.......


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

cop........


----------



## littlefairywren

Cops and robbers


----------



## BBW Betty

Keystone Cops


----------



## littlefairywren

Hollywood classics


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

thief!


----------



## littlefairywren

To Catch a Thief


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Jimmy Stewart (he did that one, didn't he?)

I'm off to bed......... later gator


----------



## littlefairywren

He sure did 

Sleep well hon!

Crocodile hunter


----------



## MatthewB

Steve Irwin


----------



## littlefairywren

Stingray......


----------



## MatthewB

barb

Good to see you, *littlefairywren*. :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

barbed wire


----------



## littlefairywren

Electric fence.....


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't Wizz on the Electric Fence (Fun Little Game)


----------



## littlefairywren

Wizard of Oz


----------



## Weirdo890

Judy Garland (one of the best damn singers I've ever heard)


----------



## littlefairywren

Liza Minnelli


----------



## Weirdo890

Bob Fosse and _Cabaret_


----------



## swamptoad

Bob Barker and The Price Is Right ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Come on down!!!


----------



## AuntHen

Cal Worthington and his dog Spot!!


----------



## swamptoad

ink spots ....


----------



## AuntHen

Dr. Sigmund Freud


----------



## swamptoad

Dr. Seuss ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## Punkin1024

The Cat In The Hat


----------



## swamptoad

rhyme time .....


----------



## littlefairywren

Nursery Rhymes


----------



## swamptoad

Mother Goose .....


----------



## Punkin1024

Story Time


----------



## littlefairywren

Toy Story....


----------



## swamptoad

Neverending Story ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Hairy flying dragons


----------



## nitewriter

Inspector Harry "Snapper" Organs


----------



## littlefairywren

Who's Harry Crumb


----------



## swamptoad

John Candy movies ....


----------



## littlefairywren

"Bug? What's his last name, Spray?".....(haha I love that movie)


----------



## Weirdo890

Raiiiidddd!!


----------



## Fattitude1

Hiding the stash


----------



## littlefairywren

Hide and Seek


----------



## Inhibited

Robert De Niro


----------



## mergirl

scrunchy faced stunner.


----------



## Inhibited

Hair elastic


----------



## littlefairywren

Bed hair......not a good look


----------



## mergirl

pubes in disaray.


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, invest in a good comb or wax


----------



## Inhibited

lol i like messy bed hair.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> lol i like messy bed hair.....



Not if you saw mine first thing, I don't resemble myself at all 

Pillows


----------



## MatthewB

To sleep, perchance to dream...


----------



## nitewriter

Of Good Hair Days...........


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Times


----------



## nitewriter

Good Friends, Great Beer..... Fosters


----------



## littlefairywren

Hangovers.....


----------



## Inhibited

Becks (great beer, tho i can never find it here)


----------



## littlefairywren

Hamburger for brekkie is the trick....then a nana nap in the afternoon


----------



## Inhibited

Kebab ...... Totally agree a Kebab or a cheese burger from Maccas does it for me tho


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh yeah, now you're talkin' Lisa!!! 

Tabooleh


----------



## Inhibited

Grass (i have it with out the green stuff)


----------



## littlefairywren

Me too, I can't stand the green stuff either!!

Lawn mowers


----------



## Inhibited

Less toes..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Pedicures....


----------



## nitewriter

footsies.........


----------



## littlefairywren

playing under the table...


----------



## nitewriter

and keeping a poker face


----------



## littlefairywren

Now that is hard to do, without getting the giggles 

Poker face


----------



## nitewriter

Corporate Lawyer


----------



## littlefairywren

Divorce Lawyers.....(vultures)


----------



## MatthewB

Prey...


----------



## littlefairywren

Hunter....


----------



## Weirdo890

Huntress (the superheroine)


----------



## nitewriter

Zena Warrior Princess


----------



## Weirdo890

Lucy Lawless


----------



## littlefairywren

Anarchy....


----------



## Adamantoise

Punk Rock. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Sex Pistols


----------



## Adamantoise

Johnny Rotten (John Lydon)


----------



## littlefairywren

Sid and Nancy


----------



## nitewriter

Punk Rock ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Pet rocks.....


----------



## Adamantoise

Pet Peeves.


----------



## nitewriter

George Reeves.....Superman!


----------



## littlefairywren

Wonder Woman


----------



## nitewriter

Justice League


----------



## littlefairywren

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## the_captain

Jules Verne


----------



## littlefairywren

Around the World in Eighty Days


----------



## the_captain

The Time Machine


----------



## littlefairywren

Rod Taylor


----------



## the_captain

Rod Stewart


----------



## Inhibited

Really bad hair style


----------



## nitewriter

mullet.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Fish for dinner


----------



## MatthewB

Good Friday


----------



## Inhibited

Easter Eggs...............


----------



## MatthewB

Hard-boiled egg


----------



## nitewriter

Deviled Eggs


----------



## littlefairywren

The Devil Inside


----------



## the_captain

The Exorcist


----------



## littlefairywren

Pea and ham soup


----------



## the_captain

Campbell's Soup 

View attachment 7177_SplitPeaHam__detail.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Canned Heat


----------



## the_captain

Going Up The Country


----------



## littlefairywren

Rolling green hills


----------



## the_captain

majestic mountains


----------



## littlefairywren

Swiss Alps


----------



## Weirdo890

Heidi (a classic, or so I'm told)


----------



## nitewriter

Fleiss? I heard her little black book is worth a fortune


----------



## littlefairywren

Fortune 500


----------



## the_captain

...Trump...


----------



## littlefairywren

EXTREME hair!


----------



## the_captain

bad toupee


----------



## nitewriter

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is a Losing Game


----------



## Weirdo890

Love American Style


----------



## nitewriter

I love you, You're perfect, now change!


----------



## swamptoad

pocket change ....


----------



## nitewriter

quarters and lint


----------



## swamptoad

washing machines ...


----------



## Adamantoise

Going round in circles...


----------



## nitewriter

politics as usual


----------



## swamptoad

politically correct ...


----------



## Adamantoise

The PC Brigade.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fire Brigade


----------



## MatthewB

Geek Squad


----------



## Adamantoise

Pocket protectors.


----------



## littlefairywren

Pocket watch


----------



## Adamantoise

Punctuality!


----------



## littlefairywren

Tardiness....


----------



## MatthewB

Tortoise and Hare


----------



## littlefairywren

Aesop's Fables


----------



## MatthewB

Fairy story


----------



## littlefairywren

The Fairy Queen


----------



## MatthewB

*littlefairywren*


----------



## Famouslastwords

MatthewB said:


> *littlefairywren*



3-for-one deals


----------



## MatthewB

Same to you.


----------



## swamptoad

deals to buy dill pickles with 3 dollar bills


----------



## MatthewB

Vlasic...!


----------



## swamptoad

jethro-sized jars of pickle madness .....


----------



## MatthewB

Jethro Tull


----------



## swamptoad

classic rock and roll bands ...


----------



## MatthewB

The Beatles


----------



## Famouslastwords

Ringo is SOOOO HOT


----------



## MatthewB

Hot water...


----------



## Famouslastwords

Hot N Cold by Katy Perry


----------



## MatthewB

Perry Mason


----------



## Famouslastwords

MatthewB said:


> Perry Mason



old balls

lol


----------



## MatthewB

Cheese balls


----------



## Famouslastwords

MatthewB said:


> Cheese balls



smegma ewwwwww


----------



## littlefairywren

Daily showers


----------



## MatthewB

...bring daily flowers?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MatthewB said:


> ...bring daily flowers?



exactly what my poop would smell like, if girls pooped (which they dont)


----------



## MatthewB

Queef....!


----------



## Inhibited

Queen..............


----------



## MatthewB

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Never2fat4me

Thermometer


----------



## littlefairywren

Fever.....


----------



## nitewriter

cold shower


----------



## mergirl

golden shower


----------



## swamptoad

golden brown ...


----------



## Adamantoise

Brown Sugar.


----------



## nitewriter

Rolling Stones


----------



## Adamantoise

Avalanche of boulders.


----------



## nitewriter

going Braless


----------



## mergirl

sore toes..


----------



## Adamantoise

Stubbed toe >_<


----------



## Weirdo890

Foot Lotion


----------



## Punkin1024

Reflexology


----------



## mergirl

bliss or panic


----------



## Weirdo890

Ignorance is Bliss


----------



## MatthewB

Yo _ignorant_, _*FOO!!!*_


----------



## swamptoad

Mr. T ???


----------



## littlefairywren

Get some nuts!


----------



## MatthewB

Mr. Green...


----------



## swamptoad

green thumbs .....


----------



## littlefairywren

vege patch...


----------



## swamptoad

patch adams ... starring .. robin williams ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Doctor in the house....


----------



## swamptoad

doctor my eyes .... song by jackson browne ..


----------



## littlefairywren

Big blue eyes


----------



## swamptoad

deep blue sea .....


----------



## mergirl

drowning
............


----------



## littlefairywren

Life guards


----------



## mergirl

angels
........


----------



## swamptoad

demons
.........
........
.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Incubus.....


----------



## swamptoad

Hard Rock and Roll Bands ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Hard Rock Cafe


----------



## swamptoad

restaurants :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Dessert Menu :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad

:eat2: *happy smiley licking lips and blinking and stuff*


----------



## littlefairywren

Lips Inc.


....


----------



## nitewriter

Mick Jagger


----------



## mergirl

haggard
..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Weather beaten


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Weather beaten



Weatha Beaten Hoochie B**ch song by DJ Irene and Stacy Hollywood


----------



## littlefairywren

hoochie mama


----------



## nitewriter

little black dress on a Big Beautiful Doll


----------



## littlefairywren

Blow up dolly


----------



## Weirdo890

You Great Big Beautiful Doll. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Great White Shark


----------



## nitewriter

Greg Norman?


----------



## littlefairywren

Golf cart.....


----------



## Famouslastwords

crushed ankle (I had an accident ._.)


----------



## nitewriter

; Ellin Woods came after you with Tigers 5 Iron ?


----------



## Famouslastwords

nitewriter said:


> ; Ellin Woods came after you with Tigers 5 Iron ?



Nah I was driving a golf cart with my foot hanging off and I was driving in reverse then I swerved to avoid going off the curb and crushed my ankle between a golf cart and a parking overhang.

Association between nitewriter's post:

Sultan of swing.


----------



## Weirdo890

Benny Goodman


----------



## nitewriter

Man sure could play that licorace stick!


----------



## littlefairywren

walking stick


----------



## Weirdo890

whacking stick.


----------



## Adamantoise

A whack on the head.


----------



## Weirdo890

Gigantic Welts


----------



## the_captain

the mumps (yikes!  )


----------



## nitewriter

and measles and chicken pox....Oh my!!!


----------



## Punkin1024

"Lions, and tigers, and bears, Oh my!"


----------



## nitewriter

" Toto, I don't think we're in Kansas anymore."


----------



## littlefairywren

"There's no place like home"


----------



## the_captain

The Dark Side of the Rainbow

(Confused? Google it...)


----------



## steely

Pink Floyd 

That was before I googled it.  Anything that says dark side makes me think of Pink Floyd.


----------



## Adamantoise

Another brick in the wall.


----------



## steely

Hair-The Broadway Musical


----------



## Weirdo890

Hairspray (The Movie)


----------



## the_captain

Bug spray...


----------



## Adamantoise

Repellent.


----------



## littlefairywren

Attractant


----------



## Adamantoise

Attractive. :batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

Handsome


----------



## Weirdo890

The men of Dims (sometimes men need an ego boost).


----------



## littlefairywren

I love my men from Dims :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

Well, this one loves you right back *Kisses your hand, then your cheek*

Romantic


----------



## littlefairywren

:blush:

Sentimental


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm just an old softie at heart. :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

Ah, a Mr. Softie Cone with Chocolate sprinkles


----------



## littlefairywren

I will take those Chocolate sprinkles!!!

Strawberries dipped in Chocolate :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

Incredibly seductive


----------



## nitewriter

Thelma, peel me a grape. .....Mae West

now that's seductive


----------



## Weirdo890

I used to be Snow White, but I drifted.


----------



## littlefairywren

poison apple


----------



## Weirdo890

Candied Apples


----------



## BBW Betty

An apple a day....


----------



## Famouslastwords

BBW Betty said:


> An apple a day....



apple in a pigs mouth during a luau


----------



## Weirdo890

Elvis Presley in Hawaii


----------



## nitewriter

Elvis Presley in a Hawaiian Shirt eating a peanut butter & banana sandwich

Thank you very much!


----------



## Weirdo890

The King has left the building (RIP Elvis, nobody can replace you )


----------



## nitewriter

Clones R Us


----------



## littlefairywren

Dolly the sheep


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Dolly the sheep



precioussssssssssssssss


----------



## MatthewB

Gollum...!


----------



## littlefairywren

The ring....


----------



## Adamantoise

Sadako.


----------



## littlefairywren

Heebie Jeebies....or nightmares


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeepers creepers!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Where'd ya get those peepers"?


----------



## MatthewB

_Peeps_ (that delicious marshmallowy Easter candy!) :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Mmmm, marshmallow :eat2:

Sweet tooth


----------



## MatthewB

Teeth...!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Biting.....


----------



## MatthewB

Chewing...


----------



## littlefairywren

Bubble Gum


----------



## Inhibited

Chicago (the movie)


----------



## littlefairywren

Musicals.....


----------



## Weirdo890

42nd Street


----------



## steely

Zoot Suits


----------



## Adamantoise

Snappy dresser.


----------



## littlefairywren

Suit and tie


----------



## Weirdo890

The Man in the Grey Flannel Suit


----------



## littlefairywren

Gregory Peck


----------



## Weirdo890

To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## littlefairywren

Bird watching...


----------



## Adamantoise

Flocks Of Seagulls


----------



## littlefairywren

I love them.....how embarrassing lol 

Chip stealers


----------



## Adamantoise

Cookie Thief


----------



## littlefairywren

OMG, how cute :wubu:

Thief: Deadly Shadows


----------



## Adamantoise

Ninjas....


----------



## littlefairywren

Kill Bill...


----------



## Adamantoise

Deadly women.


----------



## littlefairywren

Black widow spider


----------



## Inhibited

Public Toilets (at parks and beaches etc)


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey Lisa, good to see you!!

Germs....


----------



## MatthewB

Phobia...!


----------



## nitewriter

Inhibited said:


> Public Toilets (at parks and beaches etc)



a 9 on the skeevy meter


----------



## littlefairywren

Soap....lots of soap


----------



## nitewriter

Ivory, 99 and 44/100% pure


----------



## littlefairywren

Poachers...(evil )


----------



## nitewriter

Eggs d(evil)ed  Good Day Kimberly


----------



## littlefairywren

Charlie, good to see you :happy:

Benedict


----------



## Adamantoise

Charles Dance as 'Mr Benedict' in Last Action Hero.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ooh, check out his eye!

Reptiles


----------



## Adamantoise

Scales....


----------



## swamptoad

fish scales ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Sushi.....


----------



## swamptoad

raw sea food


----------



## littlefairywren

blah!

Food poisoning


----------



## Adamantoise

Sickness...


----------



## littlefairywren

Health....


----------



## swamptoad

ailments, remedies, treatments ......


----------



## Adamantoise

Panacea...


----------



## littlefairywren

Goddess of healing


----------



## swamptoad

Gods and Goddesses .. Heros and Heroines .... Battles and Wars ...






then a slippery banana


----------



## littlefairywren

slippery banana?

Mythology


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> slippery banana?
> 
> Mythology



Loki giving birth to Odin's horse....


I'm tired I need a nap, but I'm hungry! Feed me Seymour!


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## nitewriter

Sal & Annie's Drive in Plastic Surgury Center - Nose Jobs from $199 

You too can look like Michael Jackson


----------



## littlefairywren

All kinds of crazy....lol


----------



## Weirdo890

Insane in the Membrane


----------



## Never2fat4me

Saran Wrap


----------



## Weirdo890

Meat Packing


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> Meat Packing



Packin' in the meat!


----------



## nitewriter

Double Stuft Burritos,.... Pass the Pepto please.


----------



## littlefairywren

heartburn...


----------



## Adamantoise

Acid indigestion.


----------



## littlefairywren

Tripping...


----------



## nitewriter

Through a field of four leaf clovers


----------



## littlefairywren

Make a wish


----------



## Weirdo890

When You Wish Upon a Star :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Crickets....


----------



## Weirdo890

The Ant and the Grasshopper


----------



## nitewriter

Western Pest Control will treat any house for only $99.95


----------



## littlefairywren

Control Pantyhose


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Control Pantyhose



Bridget Jones and her-fuck me absolutely enormous panties.


----------



## littlefairywren

I love Bridget Jones....

Tits Pervert


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> I love Bridget Jones....
> 
> Tits Pervert



Because thats is his name!


----------



## littlefairywren

Whats in a name? That which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet;


----------



## Never2fat4me

Calling a spade a spade.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cut the cards


----------



## Famouslastwords

cut the cheese


----------



## littlefairywren

cuts and bruises


----------



## MatthewB

black eye...


By the way, *famouslastwords*, I like the new avatar.


----------



## littlefairywren

peas......


----------



## Famouslastwords

pea soup.

Thanks Matt.


----------



## MatthewB

Soupy Sales 


You're welcome, Rachel.


----------



## littlefairywren

Bargains....


----------



## MatthewB

Soapy Smith


----------



## littlefairywren

Granny Smith apples


----------



## nitewriter

Dutch Apple Pie YUM


----------



## littlefairywren

Drooling...


----------



## nitewriter

Overturned Tractor trailer full of Milk Chocolate

Get yours while the gettings good!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Give me the directions....please 

Died and gone to heaven!


----------



## nitewriter

to get to the chocolate trailer walk towards the second star on the left and on towards morning...can't miss it.

Chocolate Delerium....take 2 Snickers and call me in the morning.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmmm, number?

Milky way


----------



## nitewriter

3 Musketeers.... Meshack, Shadrack & Awaywego


----------



## littlefairywren

"All for one, one for all"


----------



## Adamantoise

Teamwork...


----------



## nitewriter

20 Mule Team Borax


----------



## littlefairywren

Ass.............


----------



## nitewriter

beast of burden


----------



## littlefairywren

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## nitewriter

Greetings Belle, Be our guest!


----------



## littlefairywren

Candles...singing or otherwise


----------



## nitewriter

Mood Lighting


----------



## littlefairywren

Clap on!, Clap off!


----------



## nitewriter

2 pills twice a day for one week will cure that.....ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> 2 pills twice a day for one week will cure that.....ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!



LOL...very good!!!

The Cure 

View attachment the_cure.jpg


----------



## nitewriter

Bad hair day times 5..........ah back to the days of Boy George


----------



## littlefairywren

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?


----------



## nitewriter

Not for the world would I hurt you. Here have a cup of Ben & Jerry's Carmel Chamelian.


----------



## Weirdo890

All You Need Is Love


----------



## littlefairywren

I had to google that (Ben & Jerry's Carmel Chamelian).....OMG yummy!!!

Love makes the world go around


----------



## Weirdo890

Bill the Lizard


----------



## nitewriter

Komodo Dragon Queens


----------



## Weirdo890

Drag Queens


----------



## littlefairywren

Priscilla Queen of the Desert


----------



## Weirdo890

Priscilla Presley


----------



## littlefairywren

The Naked Gun


----------



## Never2fat4me

SSBBW porn! :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Private hobbies....


----------



## nitewriter

public embarassment


----------



## littlefairywren

"Oh the Shame of it All"!


----------



## nitewriter

Skeletons rattling in the closet!


----------



## Weirdo890

The Skeleton Dance


----------



## nitewriter

Belly Dancing


----------



## littlefairywren

A Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin' On


----------



## nitewriter

Shaherazade and the dance of the seven veils


----------



## littlefairywren

Coquette....


----------



## nitewriter

Flirtatiousness Supreme:bow: .....beats a Burrito Grande any day!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

I have never had a Burrito, but I have heard good things 

Viva la Mexico....


----------



## nitewriter

Spanish paper towels  Viva Kimberly


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry went posted twice


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh no! My bad 

Flamenco


----------



## Punkin1024

Malaguena - one of the most famous pieces of flamenco music!


----------



## littlefairywren

"If music be the food of love, then play on"


----------



## nitewriter

If thyme body were a musical instrument, I wouldst surely play upon thee!


----------



## littlefairywren

A true romantic....:happy:


----------



## nitewriter

Tis nobler to be a true romantic thanst a true psychopath bwahahaha!!!

Hannibal Lechter


----------



## littlefairywren

Big scary moths.....I hate moths


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Clareece, I'd like to invite you to dinner, Do you happen to have some Fava beans that I could borrow for the appetizer?


----------



## littlefairywren

You forgot the liver and Chianti!


----------



## nitewriter

Touche Miss Wren

Cereal Killer


----------



## littlefairywren

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.........or, when food goes bad


----------



## nitewriter

The Monster that ate Manhattan.......now showing in the 4 boroughs


----------



## littlefairywren

Ella Fitzgerald....ref to Manhattan (now playing in my head)


----------



## nitewriter

Queen of Scat ( playing on my CD)


----------



## littlefairywren

Jazz hands....

I will catch you later Charlie, have to scoot for now


----------



## nitewriter

Oscar Peterson Flying fingers on a hot jazz piano


----------



## littlefairywren

Flying High


----------



## rg770Ibanez

high five!


----------



## littlefairywren

Borat.....(because I now hear that with an accent)


----------



## nitewriter

"Wi speek Eggsellunt hinglish" Uzebeckistan Ambassador Ivan Crumquat responds

Lost in Translation


----------



## littlefairywren

:happy:

Lost in Space


----------



## nitewriter

Danger Will Robinson!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Bubble-headed booby!


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor Smith!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Doctor Who


----------



## mergirl

Lawyer what


----------



## MatthewB

Dentist where?


----------



## nitewriter

Financial Advisor Why?.........did you have me invest everything with Bernie Madoff?


----------



## littlefairywren

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## nitewriter

Dead Man Walking


----------



## littlefairywren

Any last requests?


----------



## nitewriter

Chocolate!!!!!!!!! Morning Kimberly


----------



## littlefairywren

Good morning Charlie :happy:

Ah, one of the ways to my heart...

Treats


----------



## nitewriter

A chocolate raspberry biscotti with your morning cocoa


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes please!

Happiness in a cup


----------



## nitewriter

Irish Coffee


----------



## littlefairywren

The luck of the Irish


----------



## nitewriter

Finnegans Rainbow


----------



## littlefairywren

Somewhere Over The Rainbow


----------



## nitewriter

Tis the leprechaun's pot of gold


----------



## littlefairywren

St Patrick's Day


----------



## nitewriter

When Everyone is Irish.......At least I have the red hair to prove it


----------



## littlefairywren

Go the red!!

Rapunzel


----------



## nitewriter

Wicked split ends & a 5 gallon bottle of Conditioner 

Sorry off to Choir Practice


----------



## littlefairywren

Something Wicked This Way Comes

Have fun :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024

littlefairywren said:


> Something Wicked This Way Comes
> 
> Have fun :happy:



The Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## littlefairywren

Ruby red slippers


----------



## BBW Betty

Ruby Red Grapefruit :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## nitewriter

Little Red paid seven to one in the Fifth race at Belmont


----------



## littlefairywren

The Great Race


----------



## Weirdo890

Fire the Cannon Max!


----------



## littlefairywren

Fire in the hole!!


----------



## nitewriter

Demolition Man


----------



## Weirdo890

Demolition Derby


----------



## littlefairywren

Roller Derby


----------



## Weirdo890

Boxcar Derby


----------



## nitewriter

Kentucky Derby


----------



## littlefairywren

Chicken...bok, bok, bogerk!


----------



## Weirdo890

Caaaaalllll for Super Chicken!!


----------



## nitewriter

Hello This is Mighty Mouse He's not here can I take a message?


----------



## littlefairywren

Mouse trap


----------



## Weirdo890

Tom and Jerry


----------



## littlefairywren

Ben and Jerry's Icecream.....which we don't have over here


----------



## Weirdo890

Cherry Garcia


----------



## littlefairywren

Cherries dipped in chocolate.....


----------



## Weirdo890

A fun evening with LittleFairyWren


----------



## littlefairywren

By invitation only.....hahahaha


----------



## Weirdo890

One Night Only.  :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

Act Today! Don't Delay!


----------



## Inhibited

Shopping, shopping...


----------



## littlefairywren

Credit limit......


----------



## Inhibited

Debt......


----------



## littlefairywren

Personal loans


----------



## Inhibited

Banks.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Bank robbers


----------



## nitewriter

Robber Barons


----------



## littlefairywren

The Red Baron


----------



## nitewriter

Makes a very good pizza


----------



## littlefairywren

Thin and crispy, or thick and chewy


----------



## Inhibited

nitewriter said:


> Makes a very good pizza



o0o Interested in how you know this 

Is from New Jersey....


----------



## nitewriter

Red Baron Is Line of Pizzas here in the United States, I have sampled Red Barrons from time to time, and they make a good Frozen Pizza Pie, ...thick & chewy

So are Abbott & Costello


----------



## Inhibited

*


nitewriter said:



Red Baron Is Line of Pizzas here in the United States, I have sampled Red Barrons from time to time, and they make a good Frozen Pizza Pie, ...thick & chewy

Click to expand...

*


nitewriter said:


> lol i thought you were saying LFW makes good pizzas, I somehow got this thread mixed with another.. Sorry all :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, I do make very good Pizza!!!!

"Who's on First?"


----------



## nitewriter

"What is on Second, I don't know is on Third"


----------



## littlefairywren

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## nitewriter

Safe at Home...... Wells Fargo Home Protection Systems


----------



## littlefairywren

The Coen Brothers......(Fargo)


----------



## Never2fat4me

Brother Where Art Thou?


----------



## littlefairywren

"O Romeo, Romeo! Wherefore art thou Romeo"?


----------



## Adamantoise

Warring Families.


----------



## nitewriter

The Hatfields & the McCoys


----------



## littlefairywren

Montagues and Capulets


----------



## Never2fat4me

Romeo and Juliet (of course!).


----------



## littlefairywren

Young love


----------



## Inhibited

Young Doctors..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Nurses......


----------



## nitewriter

making out in the supply closet


----------



## littlefairywren

Afternoon Delight


----------



## nitewriter

Starland Vocal Band


----------



## littlefairywren

Band aids...


----------



## nitewriter

Good tunes, costumes, & roadies


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Times


----------



## Pharadox

Happy Days


----------



## littlefairywren

Ayyyyyy...... 

View attachment fonzy.jpg


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Ayyyyyy......



 

Greaser


----------



## littlefairywren

The Outsiders


----------



## Inhibited

Ponyboy Curtis.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Tony Curtis


----------



## nitewriter

"Yonder lies da castle of my fadha."... The Black Shield of Falworth


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> "Yonder lies da castle of my fadha."... The Black Shield of Falworth



I remember that movie....lol

Black Adder


----------



## Never2fat4me

I have a cunning plan...


----------



## littlefairywren

"Sod off, Baldrick!"


----------



## Adamantoise

Rowan Atkinson.


----------



## Weirdo890

"Disease and depravation stalk our lands like two giant stalky things."


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack and the Beanstalk


----------



## Pharadox

Jack be nimble, jack be quick, jack jump over the candlestick.


----------



## littlefairywren

Jumping castle


----------



## Pharadox

Jumping ship


----------



## Adamantoise

Man Overboard!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sink or swim....


----------



## Inhibited

Swimming at the beach....


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Swimming at the beach....



LOL, beach on the brain there Lisa  Remember the SAND!!

Sand flies, sun stroke, sun burn


----------



## Pharadox

Tomato (What I look like if I sit in the sun too long, haha)


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> Tomato (What I look like if I sit in the sun too long, haha)



I hear ya 

Gazpacho.....Olé!


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Gazpacho.....Olé!



I attempted to make Gazpacho once... it was painfully awful. 

Bad taste


----------



## littlefairywren

Take That Thing Out of Your Mouth Right Now!


----------



## Pharadox

Washing mouth out with soap. :blink:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cruel and unusual punishment


----------



## Pharadox

Good Intentions


----------



## Inhibited

Just do it!!!!...........


----------



## Pharadox

Nike Shoes


----------



## littlefairywren

Running 

I have to go for a bit.
Glad you are back Jana :happy:


----------



## Pharadox

Aww, glad to be back.  Take care.

The Beach Boys


----------



## Inhibited

Kokomo (?)...


----------



## Pharadox

Coconuts...


----------



## nitewriter

I Wish They All Could Be Dimensions Girls


----------



## Inhibited

Recruitment...........


----------



## Pharadox

You're in the Army now


----------



## Inhibited

I Want You!!!!!......


----------



## Pharadox

Vintage...


----------



## Inhibited

Flapper dresses...........


----------



## Pharadox

Flashers...


----------



## Inhibited

Over coats.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Inspector Gadget


----------



## Pharadox

Penny............


----------



## littlefairywren

One a Penny, Two a Penny, Hot Cross Buns......yum


----------



## Inhibited

Finger buns (without sultanas)


----------



## Pharadox

Cinnamon Buns <3


----------



## littlefairywren

Cup of tea, and hot Cinnamon toast for brekkie


----------



## Pharadox

Mad Hatter


----------



## littlefairywren

Mad as a cut snake....


----------



## Inhibited

Brown snakes........


----------



## Pharadox

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## littlefairywren

Phobias.....


----------



## Pharadox

Who's Afraid of the Dark?


----------



## littlefairywren

The Dark Knight


----------



## Pharadox

Christian Bale


----------



## littlefairywren

Bales of hay....


----------



## Pharadox

A roll in the hay


----------



## Weirdo890

A very fun night


----------



## littlefairywren

Must involve Chocolate :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

Willy Wonka


----------



## littlefairywren

The Candy Man


----------



## Inhibited

o0o don't say his name 5 times....


----------



## Never2fat4me

"There's no place like home, there's no place like home..."


----------



## littlefairywren

"I'll get you my pretty, and your little dog too!"


----------



## Pharadox

Flying Monkeys


----------



## littlefairywren

The Monkees 

View attachment the-monkees2.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

Last Train to Clarksville


----------



## nitewriter

Home of Mild Mannered Reporter Clark Kent


----------



## Pharadox

Lois Lane...


----------



## littlefairywren

Faster than a speeding bullet.
More powerful than a locomotive.
Able to leap tall buildings in a single bound.

Look! Up in the sky!
It's a bird. It's a plane. It's Superman!


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Faster than a speeding bullet.



Premature Ejaculation!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmmm, the early bird catches the worm


----------



## nitewriter

An excellent source of protein - Bear Grylls


----------



## littlefairywren

Man Vs Wild


----------



## Never2fat4me

Wild Thing!


----------



## Weirdo890

You Make My Heart Sing!


----------



## littlefairywren

A heart for Valentine's Day


----------



## Weirdo890

A hug and a kiss for you. :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Affection.....

Thank you, Eric :kiss2:


----------



## nitewriter

Roses are Red, Violets Are Blue
A Hug & A Kiss for Miss Kimberly too 
Valentines Day Greeting to all
Hallmark Cards Thank you .


----------



## Weirdo890

Violet Beauregarde


----------



## littlefairywren

Charlie :kiss2:

A bubblegum blowing obnoxious child!


----------



## Inhibited

hubba bubba...


----------



## littlefairywren

Blowing bubbles


----------



## Inhibited

Burst bubbles.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Long bubble baths.....:happy:


----------



## Inhibited

A big bath tub that i can fit comfortably in..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> A big bath tub that i can fit comfortably in..........



I know what you mean...my hips kinda get wedged *lol*

Comfort zone


----------



## Inhibited

Danger Zone.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Top Gun....


----------



## Inhibited

Goose......


----------



## littlefairywren

"Take Me to Bed, or Lose Me Forever" ...


----------



## nitewriter

Hi, I just put fresh sheets on the........ hello, HELLOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Fresh as a daisy


----------



## Weirdo890

Daisy Mae of _Li'l Abner_


----------



## nitewriter

Daisy Duke


----------



## littlefairywren

Boss Hog.....


----------



## Weirdo890

Come up and see me sometime.


----------



## Pharadox

She'll be coming 'round the mountain when she comes


----------



## littlefairywren

Horse drawn carriage


----------



## snuggletiger

central park with Gilmorris


----------



## littlefairywren

Gilmorris sure gets around :happy:

Sightseeing...


----------



## Adamantoise

Taking in the surroundings.


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy snaps....


----------



## nitewriter

Kodak Moments


----------



## littlefairywren

Magic Moments...thank you Mr Como


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Magic Moments...thank you Mr Como



LFW sipping her hot chocolate, nibbling a chocolate chip scone & listening to Perry Como sing "Vincent":eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Be still, my beating heart!! All of my favourite things :wubu:

Ears (yes, there is a connection)


----------



## nitewriter

The better to hear you with my dear


----------



## littlefairywren

Dear John letters....


----------



## Weirdo890

Loneliness.


----------



## Adamantoise

Isolation.


----------



## nitewriter

Quarantine


----------



## littlefairywren

Old Yeller....


----------



## Fattitude1

Kevin Corcoran and Disney movies from the 60's....


----------



## littlefairywren

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Inhibited

Britney Spears.....


----------



## littlefairywren

The price of fame and fortune....


----------



## Inhibited

That New Zealand show...


----------



## littlefairywren

Land of the Long White Cloud


----------



## snuggletiger

Native American Chief with Headdress


----------



## littlefairywren

Standing proud and tall


----------



## swamptoad

tall blades of grass .....


----------



## littlefairywren

Lawn mower


----------



## nitewriter

Texas Lawn Mower Massacre - Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the yard!


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, that is one mean mower 

Safety in numbers


----------



## Never2fat4me

Arithmetic


----------



## littlefairywren

Pass me a calculator


----------



## nitewriter

Lets see One Slice 7 layer Bavarian Chocolate Cake & a Chocolate Latte....that comes to one pound 3 ounces


----------



## Inhibited

Where can i purchase?


----------



## littlefairywren

Nah ah, I will beat you to it girl! 

Retail therapy


----------



## Inhibited

> littlefairywren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah ah, I will beat you to it girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lol please share *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retail therapy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What can i buy today.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Of course I will share !! 

Champagne lifestyle on a beer budget


----------



## nitewriter

A cold Molson & beer batter dip fish & chips 

A beer lifestyle on a food stamp budget


----------



## littlefairywren

Seagulls with a chip fetish


----------



## Adamantoise

Theivery...


----------



## littlefairywren

Sticky fingers


----------



## Adamantoise

Sticky Treats!


----------



## littlefairywren

Ooooh nice!!

Afternoon treats


----------



## Adamantoise

Tea in the afternoon.


----------



## littlefairywren

Even better!!

Tea For Two....Doris Day


----------



## nitewriter

and scones, must have scones!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandmother. (Whenever I think of scones,I think of my Nan.She made the best scones ever.)


----------



## nitewriter

Grandma's give the best hugs


----------



## littlefairywren

Cuddles and spooning


----------



## Never2fat4me

Nookie or foreplay (had to add foreplay because just nookie was too short of a post to be permitted apparently)


----------



## littlefairywren

Nooks and crannies


----------



## Adamantoise

Hiding places...


----------



## littlefairywren

Hide and go seek


----------



## Weirdo890

Hide the canoli


----------



## littlefairywren

So, I had no idea what a canoli is or was...but OMG look what I found! Chocolate ones :wubu: I am coming to the US!

Foodee paradise 

View attachment chocolate cannoli.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

Paradise in your arms :kiss2: (How you doin' Kimberly? )


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, charmer!! I am very good, feeling quite perky :happy:

A Farewell to Arms


----------



## Weirdo890

Ernest Hemingway

(I'm glad to hear that you're well. Come on over here and let's have some fun. )


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha, be careful what you wish for Eric....I just might do you some damage :kiss2:

Death by one's own hand


----------



## nitewriter

Death by Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inhibited

lol i think this is where i'm headed at the moment....

Too much of a good thing.....


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Death by Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Exactly! :happy:



Inhibited said:


> lol i think this is where i'm headed at the moment....
> 
> Too much of a good thing.....



Is never enough...


----------



## nitewriter

I can't believe I ate the Whooolllle Thing!!! "urp" ........Alka Seltzer


----------



## littlefairywren

Smorgasboard :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

Man ,Woman, Buffet:eat1::eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adam, Eve, Apple....


----------



## nitewriter

Devilsfood


----------



## littlefairywren

Devil's Food Cake


----------



## Weirdo890

The Devil made me do it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Temptation...


----------



## Weirdo890

The Forbidden Fruit


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmmm, mr Cheeky 

Fruit Tingles


----------



## Weirdo890

(I am cheeky)
Sending shivers up your spine. *growls*


----------



## littlefairywren

*lol*  G'd morning!

Goosebumps


----------



## Weirdo890

Hair-Raising


----------



## Adamantoise

A deep foreboading...


----------



## Weirdo890

Snowboarding


----------



## Adamantoise

Winter Sports


----------



## littlefairywren

Breathtaking scenery


----------



## Adamantoise

Wonderful paintings.


----------



## littlefairywren

Italian masters


----------



## Adamantoise

Classical Composers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Bach, Haydn, Schubert, Mozart...etc


----------



## Inhibited

eerie..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Creeeeeepy


----------



## Adamantoise

An abandoned old manor house...


----------



## littlefairywren

Full moon.....and a stranger watches (I am going to give myself nightmares lol)

I have to scoot Tom, see you later


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Full moon.....and a stranger watches (I am going to give myself nightmares lol)
> 
> I have to scoot Tom, see you later



Suspense...

See you later,Kim! :bow:


----------



## Inhibited

Can't watch..........


----------



## nitewriter

It was a dark and stormy night, as the car engine died in front of the foreboding abandoned manor house...........


----------



## Inhibited

Rocky horror picture show...........


----------



## littlefairywren

The abandoned manor house was dark, save for one light that shone from the 2nd floor.....


----------



## Weirdo890

Stranger on the Third Floor


----------



## littlefairywren

Stranger danger


----------



## Inhibited

Neighbourhood watch.........


----------



## Inhibited

Sorry it double posted.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Double Fudge Sundae.....


----------



## Inhibited

Ice cream & ice magic.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, I love Ice Magic...I have even had it on cereal lol!! Naughty girl 

Blue Ribbon


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, I love Ice Magic...I have even had it on cereal lol!! Naughty girl
> 
> lol really have never thought of that, i have had it in milk but never cereal...
> 
> Blue Ribbon



Sara Lee....................


----------



## Never2fat4me

Pound cake.


----------



## littlefairywren

Have your cake and eat it too


----------



## Weirdo890

Late-night cake raid.


----------



## nitewriter

Are you foaming at the mouth or is that frosting???


----------



## Adamantoise

Rabies...


----------



## littlefairywren

Vaccine......


----------



## Weirdo890

Polio Vaccine


----------



## littlefairywren

Iron Lung....


----------



## Weirdo890

Iron Man the superhero


----------



## littlefairywren

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## nitewriter

magnetic personality


----------



## littlefairywren

Magnetic Island


----------



## snuggletiger

Last of the Summer Wine and Howard's quest for Magnetism.


----------



## Weirdo890

Fawlty Towers


----------



## snuggletiger

Manuel and the burning Kitchen


----------



## Weirdo890

Basil the Spanish Hamster


----------



## BBW Betty

Ferdinand the Bull


----------



## nitewriter

Squeeky the Wonder Gerbil, faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a wet dishrag, can leap a curbstone after 3 or 4 tries.


----------



## littlefairywren

Awww, we don't have Gerbils or Hamsters over here...so cute!

Gunshot


----------



## nitewriter

Ricochet


----------



## littlefairywren

Surprise!!!


----------



## swamptoad

*ACK* you scared me.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cape Fear.....


----------



## swamptoad

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## littlefairywren

What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas


----------



## swamptoad

Who, What, When, Where, Why ... ?¿?¿? :blink:


----------



## littlefairywren

"see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil"


----------



## swamptoad

the sinner ... the saint ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Simon Templar


----------



## swamptoad

Simon Cowell


----------



## littlefairywren

Smiling Assassin


----------



## swamptoad

paid to smile ....


----------



## littlefairywren

Models.......


----------



## swamptoad

fashion ... glamour ... commercials ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Fashion Designers


----------



## swamptoad

Designers on Extreme Home Edition ...


----------



## nitewriter

Men/Women in toolbelts


----------



## snuggletiger

Tool Time with Tim "the Tool Man" Taylor


----------



## littlefairywren

Handy men.....


----------



## Weirdo890

If Women Don't Find You Handsome, They Should At Least Find You Handy.


----------



## littlefairywren

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## nitewriter

Beauty :smitten: & the Beast


----------



## littlefairywren

Music soothes the savage beast


----------



## nitewriter

If Music nourishes the Soul, Then by all means Play on........


----------



## littlefairywren

All you can eat buffet....now that is nourishing!


----------



## Never2fat4me

I can't believe I ate the whole thing!


----------



## littlefairywren

I Can't Believe It's Not Butter!.....remember to channel Fabio when you say this


----------



## nitewriter

Swords and Ardor, Harlequin Romance Novel....Imagine Fabio on the Cover
:wubu::kiss2::smitten::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Pirates and busty wenches.....Fabio has left the building


----------



## nitewriter

Avast Maties, the ship is sinking! Quick hand me that Fluffy Wench!!

.....Jack Sparrow has left the ship:kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

A Good Captain Goes Down With Their Ship.....poor Captain 

Hello Charlie


----------



## Never2fat4me

Hello Angels!


----------



## Weirdo890

Angels in the Outfield


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> Hello Angels!



That made me laugh...I was saying hello to Charlie (that was not my answer hahaha) 



Weirdo890 said:


> Angels in the Outfield



Life at the Outpost


----------



## Weirdo890

The Foreign Legion


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

The band, Foreigner


----------



## nitewriter

Abba.... Foreign Band


----------



## littlefairywren

The Swedish Chef (the muppets)


bork, bork, bork!!


----------



## nitewriter

Iron Chef.:eat1:...Tonight's Secret Ingredient.....Mollusk

You were expecting maybe Chocolate:eat2: Hello Kimberly:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Of course Chocolate!! Hello :happy:

Secret admirer


----------



## nitewriter

Public Perspirer :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

PDA's or Public displays of affection


----------



## Never2fat4me

Or Personal Digital Assistant!



littlefairywren said:


> PDA's or Public displays of affection


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> Or Personal Digital Assistant!



Hmm, I think I like my PDA 

Personals


----------



## Adamantoise

Personality.


----------



## nitewriter

Charisma, .......I know it was here a minute ago


----------



## littlefairywren

Lost and found


----------



## nitewriter

Buried Treasure


----------



## Adamantoise

A rainbow of jewels.


----------



## littlefairywren

The family jewels


----------



## Adamantoise

Crown Jewels Of England.


----------



## littlefairywren

Diamonds are a girls best friend!


----------



## nitewriter

Baseball Diamonds - the boys of summer


----------



## littlefairywren

Don Henley


----------



## nitewriter

The Heart of The Matter


----------



## littlefairywren

Mind over matter


----------



## Weirdo890

Robert Klein the comedian


----------



## BigIzzy

Jeff Dunham


----------



## littlefairywren

I keel you!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Keelhauled.


----------



## littlefairywren

What a drag


----------



## Adamantoise

Paul O'Grady as Lily Savage.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lily......... 

View attachment lily1.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

Marshall..........


----------



## Adamantoise

Marshall Law from the _TEKKEN_ series of games.


----------



## littlefairywren

Karate CHOP!!


----------



## Adamantoise

"Hassaaaan CHOP!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> "Hassaaaan CHOP!"



LOL, I LOVE that cartoon!!!

"What's up Doc?"


----------



## Never2fat4me

Shhh! Be vewwy quiet! I'm hunting wabbits!


----------



## littlefairywren

"That's what I've been - I say, that's what I've been telling you, boy! I am a chicken!"


----------



## Weirdo890

"I'm nothing but a loud-mouth schnook."


----------



## littlefairywren

stupid is, as stupid does


----------



## Never2fat4me

Life is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## littlefairywren

Why yes, I don't mind if I do....


----------



## nitewriter

Geez, who took all the Cherry & Chewy centers and left me all the nuts!!!
life is like that I guess


----------



## littlefairywren

Guilty as charged...


----------



## Never2fat4me

Book 'er, Dan-o!


----------



## swamptoad

Booker T & The Mgs ......


----------



## Weirdo890

Booker T. Washington


----------



## nitewriter

NUTS, I'm back to nuts Again!!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

George Washington Carver


----------



## swamptoad

George of the Jungle


----------



## Never2fat4me

Mr. Peanut!

View attachment mr_peanut.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

Rocket J. Squirrel and Bullwinkle J. Moose


----------



## Never2fat4me

Ok - now that makes no sense as my reply got delayed. Now I'll have to go with Shep, just to link the two.


----------



## nitewriter

Hero of Black History Month, got here just in time! Same here link with Mr Peanut


----------



## swamptoad

Peant Brittle ......


----------



## littlefairywren

Trip to the dentist


----------



## Adamantoise

Odontology.


----------



## swamptoad

ology - the study of ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Hitting the books


----------



## nitewriter

The Bibliofiles League, For the prevention of cruelty to paperbacks


----------



## littlefairywren

Dog ears and cracked spines....


----------



## nitewriter

Signs of a well loved book or someone in need of a trip to the Chiropractor!


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Signs of a well loved book or someone *in need of a trip to the Chiropractor*!



With funny looking ears...lol

Reading nook


----------



## Weirdo890

Breakfast Nook


----------



## littlefairywren

Well that just made me hungry...

Bacon and eggs....with a cup of hot cocoa!


----------



## nitewriter

Bangers & Mash - a breakfast to fill every nook & cranny in yer belly!


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Bangers & Mash - a breakfast to fill every nook & cranny in yer belly!



Is there gravy?...Don't Forget the Gravy!


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Is there gravy?...Don't Forget the Gravy!


Never forget the gravy

Ravioli in gravy:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Lady and the Tramp (ravioli = Italian restaurant = spaghetti = you see where I am going here?)


----------



## nitewriter

Lip smacking good!!!:kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Kisses Sweeter Than Wine


----------



## nitewriter

Hugs soft as a cloud


----------



## littlefairywren

Touch as gentle as a feather


----------



## nitewriter

On skin as supple as calfskin leather


----------



## littlefairywren

Why don't cows shrink in the rain?....lol  (sorry, it is raining and it was the first thing that came to mind)


----------



## nitewriter

Cause they are wearing their moolashes & their coats are sanforized


----------



## littlefairywren

Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat


----------



## nitewriter

Josephine in the Frilly Gossamer Teddy


----------



## littlefairywren

Nah ah...not tonight Josephine!


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Nah ah...not tonight Josephine!


I have worlds to conquer!:bow:

I have a Boneparte to pick with you


----------



## littlefairywren

Off with his head!!
Chop, chop!


----------



## Adamantoise

Executioner.


----------



## littlefairywren

Black mask....


----------



## nitewriter

Zorro the Gay Blade!


----------



## littlefairywren

Antonio, is that a sword in your pocket...or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Bananas!!!

(This 10-letter minimum can be a b*tch!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Fruit basket

Just do the dot thing......


----------



## swamptoad

invisible dots ............


----------



## Weirdo890

The Dot and the Line


----------



## swamptoad

don't forget to dot the i's and cross the t's .....


----------



## BBW Betty

And mind your p's and q's.


----------



## nitewriter

I wouldn't mind some M&M 's :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Mmm, mmm, MMM....yes please!

The best things in life are chocolate :eat2:


----------



## Never2fat4me

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## nitewriter

Wonka Bars are in Aisle 3....


----------



## littlefairywren

Price check, price check please!


----------



## swamptoad

come ooooon dooooooooooooooown .. your the next contestant on the price is right ....


----------



## nitewriter

and tell her Johnny Whats She's won!!!!


----------



## swamptoad

Johnny Appleseed ....


----------



## BBW Betty

Apples to Apples the game.


----------



## Adamantoise

The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## littlefairywren

An apple a day keeps the doctor away..


----------



## Adamantoise

Five fruit and veg a day...


----------



## littlefairywren

Green Grocers


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Green Grocers



Butchers & Bakers make us what we are today...well nourished :eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

Bread, sweet pastries, foccacia, Chocolate eclairs, cinnamon buns....yummy!


----------



## BBW Betty

Grocery lists


----------



## moby_jones

The Ten Commandments


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmmm, interesting..

decent morals


----------



## Adamantoise

Setting a good example.


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Never2fat4me

Matt Damon


----------



## littlefairywren

mailer-daemon


----------



## snuggletiger

the demonic kid


----------



## moby_jones

_The Omen_


----------



## littlefairywren

Creepy little children that live in the corn fields...there was a movie about that (but do you think I can remember it :doh


----------



## BBW Betty

littlefairywren said:


> Creepy little children that live in the corn fields...there was a movie about that (but do you think I can remember it :doh



Children of the Corn ?? I've heard of this one, but have never seen it. I know myself too well to put myself through that kind of movie.


----------



## Adamantoise

Sickles and Scythes.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Grim Reaper


----------



## Adamantoise

Old Father Time


----------



## littlefairywren

Old Mother Hubbard


----------



## nitewriter

L. Ron Hubbard


----------



## littlefairywren

Crazy people who jump on yellow couches....inspired by the last Hubbard


----------



## nitewriter

Cruise Custom Upholstery - we specialize in the distressed look


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Cruise Custom Upholstery - we specialize in the distressed look



*lol*, I so just choked on my cup of tea then! 

Cruise control


----------



## Adamantoise

Cruise Ships.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Driving along in my automobile! (da-duh, da-duh, da-duh)


----------



## littlefairywren

Chuck Berry


----------



## nitewriter

Don't you wanna take me on a Sea Cruise - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## littlefairywren

Somewhere Beyond The Sea....


----------



## nitewriter

On a Slow Boat to China


----------



## littlefairywren

The Glass Bottomed Boat


----------



## nitewriter

People in Glass bottomed boats shouldn't dance the Flaminco In 6 inch stilleto heels

- Ernie's Salvage Service - From Dingy to Cruise ship we bring them up & dry them out!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hip-hop, ballet, tap, pole


----------



## nitewriter

A Chorus Line - One Singular Sensation


----------



## littlefairywren

Shows on Broadway


----------



## snuggletiger

Jolson singing "Broadway is my street/Its the world"


----------



## Weirdo890

I Love to Singa


----------



## swamptoad

songs of love by the beatles ...


----------



## BBW Betty

Not by the Beatles, but....

Just an Old Fashioned Love Song


----------



## Adamantoise

Walking hand-in-hand through the park.


----------



## Inhibited

Getting mugged.....


----------



## swamptoad

eventually getting justice!


----------



## Inhibited

There is no justice...


----------



## swamptoad

there is a light at the end of the dark tunnel.


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> there is a light at the end of the dark tunnel.



That would be the 5:15 out of Hoboken


----------



## snuggletiger

Get an apartment in Jersey


----------



## swamptoad

apartment-living - tenants TOO LOUD :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> apartment-living - tenants TOO LOUD :doh:



One man's ceiling is another man's floor!:doh:


----------



## swamptoad

Exactly. 




slippery floors .....


----------



## littlefairywren

Mop and bucket...aisle 4!


----------



## Adamantoise

Janitorial Duties.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Sanitary engineer.


----------



## littlefairywren

Electrical, Mechanical, Chemical.....whole pile of cals


----------



## Never2fat4me

Fattening foods (whole pile of cals!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Mmmm....Hot chips and a Hamburger


----------



## Inhibited

Hot chips on a sandwich with tomato sauce and of coz real butter


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot chips = swooping seagulls


----------



## Inhibited

o0o and they are mainly found at The Beach


----------



## littlefairywren

lmao....that damn beach 

Crazy, irritating in every orifice.....SAND!!


----------



## Inhibited

Crabs .. real ones not the STD


----------



## littlefairywren

Glad you clarified that lol...

Nippers


----------



## Inhibited

lol thought it would take a different turn without clarifying 

Little Nippers.. surf life saving..


----------



## nitewriter

Beach scene Lancaster & Kerr in From Here To Eternity:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## nitewriter

McHale's Navy


----------



## Weirdo890

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Inhibited

klink ? (not sure if that is right but is how i remember)


----------



## Adamantoise

Clunk,Click,Every Trip.


----------



## littlefairywren

Road trip...


----------



## Adamantoise

Back on the road again...


----------



## littlefairywren

Harley Davidson, wind in my hair....freedom!


----------



## Bearsy

Harlan Williams (comedian)


----------



## littlefairywren

Venus and Serena


----------



## Adamantoise

Siblings...


----------



## littlefairywren

Dysfunctional family units


----------



## nitewriter

Ma & Pa Kettle, Bonnie & Clyde...take the money & run


----------



## littlefairywren

Love on the Run


----------



## nitewriter

Running on Empty


----------



## littlefairywren

Jackson Browne


----------



## nitewriter

Stay just a little bit longer


----------



## littlefairywren

staying power


----------



## Adamantoise

Endurance.


----------



## littlefairywren

Made to last


----------



## Adamantoise

Standing the test of time.


----------



## littlefairywren

Golden Anniversary


----------



## nitewriter

Holding Back the Years


----------



## littlefairywren

Simply Red


----------



## Adamantoise

Red Headed.


----------



## nitewriter

Miss Clairol # 43.....I resemble that remark


----------



## littlefairywren

Beauty in a bottle


----------



## nitewriter

I Dream of Genie:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

What is your wish, master?


----------



## nitewriter

Wishing Well


----------



## littlefairywren

Money well spent


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Money well spent



Became Majority Stockholder of Nestle:bow::eat2::bow::eat2::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Became Majority Stockholder of Nestle:bow::eat2::bow::eat2::bow:



Laughing (and eating chocolate) all the way to the bank


----------



## Never2fat4me

Liberace .


----------



## littlefairywren

Magic fingers


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Magic fingers



Massaging Bed only 25 cents for 15 minutes of relaxing fun!


----------



## littlefairywren

15 minutes in heaven....sounds like a bargain to me


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> 15 minutes in heaven....sounds like a bargain to me



Liberty Travel Agency - Operators are standing by:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Trip of a lifetime....memories are made of this


----------



## Weirdo890

Dean Martin - The King of Cool


----------



## littlefairywren

Original rat pack


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Original rat pack



Are now performing at Forest Lawn Cemetery


----------



## littlefairywren

Underground music


----------



## Adamantoise

Going against the mainstream.


----------



## littlefairywren

Swimming upstream....fishy fishy


----------



## Never2fat4me

Smoked salmon.


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh yum!!

Burnt barbecue


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Oh yum!!
> 
> Burnt barbecue



oy, carbon does elp aid in da diegestation of food :urp:


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> oy, carbon does elp aid in da diegestation of food :urp:



Pardon me for being rude. It was not me, it was my food. It just popped up to say hello, and now it's gone back down below.


----------



## snuggletiger

where Gilmorris and the wild things are.


----------



## Inhibited

The Gilmore Girls.......


----------



## littlefairywren

snuggletiger said:


> where Gilmorris and the wild things are.



:happy:



Inhibited said:


> The Gilmore Girls.......



Soap


----------



## Never2fat4me

Squeaky clean.


----------



## littlefairywren

As clean as a whistle


----------



## Weirdo890

When that Lonesome Whistle Cries


----------



## Adamantoise

The cry of a wolf.


----------



## nitewriter

:wubu::smitten::bow::kiss2: Wolf Whistle :kiss2::bow::smitten::wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat calls


----------



## nitewriter

Oh beehave! ....Austin Powers International Man of Mystery


----------



## littlefairywren

Allow myself to introduce....myself!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Yeah, baby, yeah!


----------



## littlefairywren

Advanced Hair...."yeah yeah"


----------



## Weirdo890

She Loves You, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah!


----------



## littlefairywren

He Loves and She Loves......Funny Face


----------



## Weirdo890

All You Need Is Love


----------



## Never2fat4me

Love - exciting and new.


----------



## littlefairywren

Awwww......first kiss


----------



## Weirdo890

Love's First Kiss


----------



## littlefairywren

You're the First, The Last, My Everything


----------



## Never2fat4me

Una paloma blanca, I'm just a bird in the sky!


----------



## littlefairywren

The Sky is Falling


----------



## Weirdo890

Chicken Little


----------



## littlefairywren

The Chicken Dance....bok, bok


----------



## nitewriter

General Tso Chicken - makes tongue dance with joy:eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

Tongue twisters


----------



## Weirdo890

Malaproprisms


----------



## littlefairywren

"We cannot let terrorists and rogue nations hold this nation hostile or hold our allies hostile."
George W. Bush


----------



## Weirdo890

Is our children learning?


----------



## littlefairywren

Children of Men


----------



## Weirdo890

Of Mice and Men


----------



## littlefairywren

Three blind mice, three blind mice,
See how they run, see how they run,
They all ran after the farmer's wife,
Who cut off their tails with a carving knife,
Did you ever see such a thing in your life,
As three blind mice?


----------



## Weirdo890

Mother Goose Nursery Rhymes


----------



## Never2fat4me

Struwel Peter


----------



## Weirdo890

Peter Pan and Wendy


----------



## littlefairywren

Snow White and Prince Charming


----------



## nitewriter

One Day My Prince Will Come.....Here Prince, Here Prince, Fetch!:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

the artist formerly known as Prince


----------



## Weirdo890

Pretentious beyond all comprehension


----------



## littlefairywren

No comprende?


----------



## nitewriter

"Eh, Whats up Doc?"


----------



## Weirdo890

"Nothing's Impossible to Duck Twacy!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Mission Impossible

Hiya Charlie :happy:


----------



## Never2fat4me

Tom Cruise

(And I won't fall into the trap of Hello Angels again! )


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> Tom Cruise
> 
> (And I won't fall into the trap of Hello Angels again! )



Crazy People

(LOL )


----------



## nitewriter

Risky Business......Bring on the BVD's & Dancing Socks:smitten:

Hello Kimberly


----------



## littlefairywren

Tighty whities.....


----------



## nitewriter

Must wear clean undies....never know when you'll get into an acident & they have to cut off your clothes!:blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hit by a bus


----------



## BBW Betty

"The light at the end of the tunnel may be an oncoming train"


----------



## littlefairywren

The Hogwarts Express


----------



## nitewriter

Quiddich Anyone?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## littlefairywren

Bewitched....


----------



## nitewriter

Bothered and Bewildered am I:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot and bothered


----------



## Weirdo890

Some Like It Hot


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2: Hot Cross Buns:eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> :eat2: Hot Cross Buns:eat2:



With choc chips....super nice!

Easter bunny


----------



## Never2fat4me

Cadbury cream eggs


----------



## nitewriter

I do not like Cream Eggs and Spam!


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> I do not like Cream Eggs and Spam!



LOL, do they make you mad?

The Grinch


----------



## nitewriter

As a Hatter I'm Afraid...

Cindy Lou Who:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine.....Lou Rawls of course


----------



## Weirdo890

Can't Get Enough of Your Love Babe - Barry White


----------



## Never2fat4me

I would not, could not eat them on a lamb!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Sorry - didn't see there was a new page! D'oh!

New response: Chef on South Park


----------



## littlefairywren

Isaac Hayes


----------



## Weirdo890

Hypocrite Scientologist


----------



## Never2fat4me

Tom Cruise


----------



## littlefairywren

Weasel....


----------



## nitewriter

POP!


----------



## littlefairywren

Snap, Crackle and Pop


----------



## nitewriter

The sounds I make when I get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, I could read that one of two ways.....

Joints


----------



## nitewriter

" Of all the Bars in Casablanca, She had to come into my Joint"


----------



## littlefairywren

Mars Bars....I can't help myself lol


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::doh: snicker :doh::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh more chocolate....

giggles cheekily


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat2::eat2:melts in your mouth...:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Ice cubes.....bet you thought I would say chocolate huh?


----------



## Weirdo890

Iced Tea... delicious


----------



## littlefairywren

Boston Tea Party


----------



## Weirdo890

Samuel Adams


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha....Snakes on a Plane (yes I know it was Jackson)


----------



## Weirdo890

Get Off My Plane!!! (Harrison Ford is so cool)


----------



## littlefairywren

Airplane (Flying High) I love this movie!!

Rumack: Captain, how soon can you land?
Captain Oveur: I can't tell.
Rumack: You can tell me. I'm a doctor.
Captain Oveur: No. I mean I'm just not sure.
Rumack: Well, can't you take a guess?
Captain Oveur: Well, not for another two hours.
Rumack: You can't take a guess for another two hours?


----------



## Never2fat4me

What's our vector, Victor?


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> *What's our vector, Victor?*



I love it!!! 

To the victor go the spoils


----------



## Weirdo890

Victor Hugo


----------



## littlefairywren

Hugo Boss...


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Who's the Boss?


----------



## littlefairywren

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Yes Virginia, There Really IS a Santa Claus!


----------



## nitewriter

Santa and the Mrs are on vacation down in Virginia Beach


----------



## Weirdo890

Santa Conquers the Martians


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Marvin the Martian


----------



## littlefairywren

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Inhibited

Sexual Healing


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Sexual Healing



I love this song!!

Healing hands


----------



## Never2fat4me

Hands across America.


----------



## nitewriter

Intensive care lotion?.... Aisle 6


----------



## littlefairywren

Care Bears


----------



## BBW Betty

Gummi Bears (the cartoon)


----------



## Weirdo890

The Squishy Bearz (from _Eek! the Cat_)


----------



## nitewriter

Stutz Bearcat


----------



## Weirdo890

ManBearPig


----------



## Never2fat4me

Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!


----------



## nitewriter

Toto, I don't think we're in Kansas anymore.


----------



## msbard90

kansas city chiefs


----------



## littlefairywren

What is the city but the people? ~ William Shakespeare


----------



## nitewriter

Dead People voting for City Aldermen - Tammany Hall in Power


----------



## msbard90

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## littlefairywren

Raging Bull


----------



## nitewriter

You talkin to me? Are you talkin to me! ......DeNiro - Taxi Driver


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Talkin'....Nilsson


----------



## Adamantoise

It's good to talk.


----------



## littlefairywren

Good things come in small packages


----------



## Adamantoise

Yummy sweets.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey"........


----------



## Adamantoise

I'd do anything for the one I love...


----------



## littlefairywren

devotion...


----------



## Weirdo890

Blind Obedience


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*.Religion.*


----------



## Never2fat4me

Losing my religion (REM)


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreams......


----------



## nitewriter

:kiss2: Dream a little dream of me........Cass Elliot


----------



## littlefairywren

Sleep like a baby....(I wish!)


----------



## Weirdo890

Hush little baby, don't you cry.


----------



## nitewriter

If that Mockingbird don't sing, Papa's gonna buy you some Onion Rings


----------



## swamptoad

why not make Onion Rings ... Funyun Rings .....


----------



## littlefairywren

The Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## Weirdo890

The Maltese Falcon


----------



## littlefairywren

Maltesers


----------



## Weirdo890

Chocolate Malts


----------



## nitewriter

Milk Duds - malted milk balls


----------



## littlefairywren

Great Balls of Fire


----------



## Adamantoise

Hell Fire.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

-.i F R I T.-


----------



## Adamantoise

Deities...


----------



## Never2fat4me

Budha belly


----------



## littlefairywren

oops........


----------



## littlefairywren

Rub for good luck


----------



## msbard90

good riddance


----------



## Weirdo890

To bad rubbish


----------



## Adamantoise

Garbage day.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Garbage day.



Oscar the Grouch's Favorite Holiday!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Groucho Marx


----------



## nitewriter

I resemble that remark! ........Hiya Kimberly :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Similarities......Hello Charlie


----------



## nitewriter

To Quote Groucho...." Hello I must be going" 

Goodnight Loungers...to sleep perchance to dream


----------



## littlefairywren

Ah, parting is such sweet sorrow.....lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well.


----------



## nitewriter

Music by Horatio & the Gravediggers


----------



## littlefairywren

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## msbard90

hootie and the blowfish


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2: Hootie, The Wise Potato Chip Owl:eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

I Love to Singa


----------



## Adamantoise

Sing like a bird.


----------



## nitewriter

Lend Me A Tenor, in a pinch an Alto will do. If you pinch an Alto she'll sing Soprano.


----------



## littlefairywren

A pinch and a punch, for the first day of the month


----------



## nitewriter

Gee, Is my calendar watch running slow? Or am I an early April Fool?:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

April Love.....Pat Boone


----------



## nitewriter

Daniel Boone


----------



## littlefairywren

Questionable miliner


----------



## nitewriter

Mad as a Hatter


----------



## littlefairywren

Mr Cranky.....


----------



## Weirdo890

Ed Bighead (from _Rocko's Modern Life_)


----------



## Never2fat4me

Big egghead


----------



## littlefairywren

Big Bird....


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Big Bird....



Bert, Ernie, Elmo, Oscar Snuffy adopting Jumbo Grade A Eggs at Mr. Hoopers Store


----------



## littlefairywren

Easter Eggs :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Spring Rolls in the Hay.:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, a "Hay Ride"


----------



## Adamantoise

Hayfever... *sniff*


----------



## littlefairywren

Gahzoontight!


----------



## Adamantoise

Bless You! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Forgive me Father, for I have sinned....


----------



## Adamantoise

Confession.


----------



## littlefairywren

My name is Kimberly, and I am a chocoholic


----------



## Never2fat4me

See's Candy


----------



## littlefairywren

Wants the candy, then eats the candy


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bow:Addicted to love:wubu::eat2::wubu:Chocolate is Love:bow::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is a Many Splendored Thing


----------



## nitewriter

Splendor in the grass:smitten:A jug of wine, a hershey bar & Thou


----------



## littlefairywren

Afternoon delight?!


----------



## nitewriter

:wubu:Evening Rapture:wubu: a new fragrance from the makers of Tidybowl


----------



## littlefairywren

Happiness is like perfume: You can't give it away without getting a little on yourself.


----------



## Weirdo890

Happiness is a Warm Puppy


----------



## Never2fat4me

Snoopy and Woodstock


----------



## littlefairywren

The Age of Aquarius


----------



## nitewriter

The Fifth Dimension


----------



## littlefairywren

The Fifth Element


----------



## BBW Betty

"_Element_ary, my dear Watson."


----------



## Weirdo890

The great Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Adamantoise

Investigative work.


----------



## littlefairywren

All work and no play, makes Jack a dull boy...


----------



## Weirdo890

Jack Nicholson


----------



## littlefairywren

"You can't handle the truth"!!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

A Few Good Men


----------



## littlefairywren

"Where have all the good men gone, and where are all the gods?"....


----------



## Weirdo890

Zeus and the Greek Pantheon


----------



## Never2fat4me

Clash of the Titans


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Man versus Catfish:bow: Canoodleing


----------



## littlefairywren

Spooning....


----------



## nitewriter

Cuddling in close quarters:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

Captain's Quarters


----------



## littlefairywren

Captain Stubing......lol


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Captain and Coke


----------



## Never2fat4me

Captain and Tennille


----------



## MatthewB

Tennis elbow


----------



## nitewriter

housemaids knee


----------



## MatthewB

Fishwives' nunnery


----------



## Never2fat4me

Get thee to a nunnery!


----------



## nitewriter

60 second Shakespeare The Bard in Brief


----------



## MatthewB

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## Never2fat4me

The Supreme Court


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat1::bow: The Food Court:bow::eat1::eat2: Burritos and Burgers and Fries!! Oh My!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Five Guys!


----------



## BBW Betty

Movie: Three Men and a Baby


----------



## nitewriter

4 girls and a geezer


----------



## MatthewB

5 Guys and a six-pack...


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Six Pack and a Pound (Taco Johns)


----------



## MatthewB

A pound and a shilling!


----------



## Never2fat4me

We all should be chilling!

(I never understood that weird British money stuff, so best my mind could do was come up is rhyming.)


----------



## MatthewB

How recklessly unfullfilling!


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't be reckless with other people's hearts, don't put up with those who are reckless with yours.


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Don't be reckless with other people's hearts, don't put up with those who are reckless with yours.



This has been a Public Service Message, Become an Organ Donor Today!:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

The gift that keeps on giving....

Hiya Charlie :happy:


----------



## MatthewB

Charlie Chaplin?


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL.....everytime!

The Little Tramp


----------



## nitewriter

Homewrecker


----------



## littlefairywren

May they suffer....what goes around, comes around!


----------



## Adamantoise

Karma.....


----------



## nitewriter

:huh::shocked:Chameleon:sad:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cuuute Lizards!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Geico (car insurance)


----------



## littlefairywren

"Take you driving in my car car"


----------



## nitewriter

:battingaradise by the Dashboard Light:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

If the van's a rockin, don't come a knockin!


----------



## Twilley

littlefairywren said:


> If the van's a rockin, don't come a knockin!



Having a Good Time by Queen


----------



## Weirdo890

Good Times (The sitcom)


----------



## littlefairywren

Dynomite!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Edgar K.B. Montrose (the K.B. stands for KA-BOOM)


----------



## Twilley

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Weirdo890

Fort Knox (Sweet Gold)


----------



## Twilley

that Knox guy from the '89 Batman flick...


----------



## Weirdo890

Danny Elfman


----------



## Twilley

Oingo Boingo


----------



## Weirdo890

Mystic Knights


----------



## Twilley

Tir Na Nog


----------



## littlefairywren

Eggnog.....(yick)


----------



## Never2fat4me

Nutmeg!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Custard Tarts (yummy)


----------



## nitewriter

Mr Softie Custard Ice Cream (hmmmm)


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Mr Softie Custard Ice Cream (hmmmm)



Oh my gosh, do you guys have custard ice cream? I am SO getting my passport LOL!

brain freeze.....but a very tasty one!


----------



## Adamantoise

Pain and pleasure.


----------



## littlefairywren

The before and after of getting a Tattoo.....I think, lol


----------



## swamptoad

lol ... lots of lollipops ?¿?¿?


----------



## littlefairywren

All day sucker


----------



## swamptoad

days and days and days and days and .......


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> days and days and days and days and .......



:shockedazed and Confused


----------



## littlefairywren

I know that you believe you understand what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.


----------



## nitewriter

Did you drive your car or bring your lunch?


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's do lunch...Chocolate Croissant and a cup of tea please :kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad

sweet tea to drink


----------



## nitewriter

Waitress, A cup of Earl Grey and a chocolate chip scone for me


----------



## Never2fat4me

High tea at the Empress Hotel (Victoria, BC)


----------



## littlefairywren

High 5!....


----------



## nitewriter

And the crowd goes wild!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

You like me. YOU REALLY REALLY LIKE ME!!! <LOL>


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bow: Sally Field:bow::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Look up in the sky...is it a bird, is it a plane? No! It is a Flying Nun!


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't make me release the flying monkeys!


----------



## littlefairywren

Monkey see, monkey do!


----------



## CastingPearls

I DO believe I'll have ANOTHER glass of wine.


----------



## nitewriter

Any Port in a storm, tho I prefer Chardonnay


----------



## littlefairywren

The calm before the storm!


----------



## CastingPearls

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Gentlemen Prefer Blondes



That may be but cowboys are a different breed .They come from a place where Men are Men and Sheep are scared:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Of Mice and Men


----------



## CastingPearls

Didn't know there were a lot of cowboys in Jersey--and I'm a Jersey Tomato myself!


----------



## CastingPearls

Do I get to pet the bunnies, George?


----------



## nitewriter

Which way did he go George? Which way did the bunny rabbit go???


----------



## CastingPearls

Wabbit season. Duck season.


----------



## nitewriter

Fuddrucker's Lunch Special Today - Welsh Wabbit


----------



## CastingPearls

Sorry, Officer Fudpucker, I thought you wanted to race.

(I got out of the ticket)


----------



## nitewriter

Slow & Steady wins the Race....and keeps the points off your Drivers license


----------



## littlefairywren

The Tortoise and the Hare


----------



## CastingPearls

Gonna wash that guy right out of my hair


----------



## littlefairywren

Bubble baths...:wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Sinfully Soothing:bow:

Good Day Kimberly & hello to you Miss Pearl


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> :bow:Sinfully Soothing:bow:
> 
> Good Day Kimberly & hello to you Miss Pearl



Give me my sin again!

Hiya Charlie


----------



## nitewriter

:eat1::eat2:CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!:eat2::eat1:
decadently sweet, downright sinfull & yummy too!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> :eat1::eat2:CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!:eat2::eat1:
> decadently sweet, downright sinfull & yummy too!!!



That is a good start....can only go upward from there


----------



## CastingPearls

Champagne, whipped cream and strawberries.

Hello there, Nite.


----------



## nitewriter

Sure beats the meatloaf I had for dinner. G'nite to you too !


----------



## littlefairywren

"You Took the Words Right Out of my Mouth"


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh, I'm not going offline and actually it's red wine and hot apple pie but the whipped cream still stands.


----------



## littlefairywren

Last Man Standing


----------



## CastingPearls

Last but not least


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Last but not least



 Is a man who needs no introduction, so I'm not giving him one


----------



## CastingPearls

Never say never


----------



## Never2fat4me

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## CastingPearls

Shaken, not stirred.


----------



## littlefairywren

Pussy Galore


----------



## CastingPearls

Faster Kill Pussycat


----------



## littlefairywren

What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah


----------



## nitewriter

" When Housepets Attack" new episode tonight on Animal Planet


----------



## littlefairywren

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.....hehehe, death by veges!


----------



## nitewriter

" The Monster that ate Manhatten" starring Dash Riprock and Mandy Cole.....now showing in the 4 boroughs


----------



## littlefairywren

Morse Code


----------



## nitewriter

Inspector Morse RIP


----------



## CastingPearls

Norse god (WTF do you mean my post is too short?)


----------



## littlefairywren

"Send a bolt and lightning, very, very frightening"


----------



## nitewriter

"Me, OH Gallileo, Gallileo, Figaro Magnifico...."


----------



## CastingPearls

Meow meow meow meow
Meow meow meow meow
Meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow.....
(you get the drift--cat food song)


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat scratch fever


----------



## CastingPearls

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Saturday Night Fever



When the Bee Gees (Staying Alive!)& The Hustle ruled


----------



## CastingPearls

Studio 54 and cocaine


----------



## Adamantoise

Narcotics...


----------



## CastingPearls

Sex, Drugs and Rock n Roll


----------



## nitewriter

"Book him Dano"


----------



## CastingPearls

Tiny Bubbles


----------



## nitewriter

The Jack Lord School of Acting 2 emotions Mad and Madder

Gee, I thought Don Ho took Tiny Bubbles with him when he died.


----------



## CastingPearls

nitewriter said:


> The Jack Lord School of Acting 2 emotions Mad and Madder
> 
> Gee, I thought Don Ho took Tiny Bubbles with him when he died.


Obviously you've never been gassy in a bathtub. <snark>

The William Shatner School of Subtle Nuance and Pork Products.


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Obviously you've never been gassy in a bathtub. <snark>
> Bathtub no...hot tub yes
> The William Shatner School of Subtle Nuance and Pork Products.



:bow:Wasn't Leslie Nielson one of his prize pupils?:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

nitewriter said:


> :bow:Wasn't Leslie Nielson one of his prize pupils?:bow:


Mayhaps you're thinking OJ Simpson was Leslie Nieson's protege?


----------



## nitewriter

No, OJ never mastered the intricacies of the whoppee cushion. If he did he would be able to keep his cellmates at arms length


----------



## CastingPearls

Back to the subject or thread at hand and perfecty appropro:

Dancing Cheek to Cheek


----------



## littlefairywren

"When we're dancing,
Smooching and swaying, 
Tender love songs, 
Softly playing, 
Move closer"


----------



## BBW Betty

"Come a Little Bit Closer....."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu9ZepcV0CM


----------



## CastingPearls

Bits and pieces


----------



## littlefairywren

BBW Betty said:


> "Come a Little Bit Closer....."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu9ZepcV0CM



Squeee....Betty, that brings back so many memories! I grew up listening to my Mum play it over and over, while she cooked up a storm in the kitchen 

"Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini"


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten:"Blinded by the Sight":smitten:...with apologies to Bruce Springsteen


----------



## littlefairywren

The Miracle Worker


----------



## CastingPearls

All I need is a miracle. All I need is you.


----------



## littlefairywren

"All You Need is Love"


----------



## CastingPearls

I need that like a hen needs a flag.


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't count your chickens before they are hatched


----------



## CastingPearls

Count Dracula!!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Count Chocula Cereal!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Peanut butter Cap'n Crunch


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Captain and Coke


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain and Tenille. LOVE Love will keep us togethah!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Joy Division - "Love Will Tear Us Apart"
(how depressing)


----------



## Never2fat4me

Monkey bread 

('cause you tear it apart)


----------



## BBW Betty

Monkey see, monkey do.


----------



## littlefairywren

Animal House


----------



## CastingPearls

Eating us out of house and home


----------



## snuggletiger

guests are like fish after 3 days they stink --H.L. Mencken


----------



## CastingPearls

Fishing for compliments.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

..Catfish..


----------



## CastingPearls

Hungry now.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

It's Suppertime!!


----------



## snuggletiger

Snoopy and a supper dish


----------



## CastingPearls

Champagne and caviar


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Lifestyles of The Rich and Famous!


----------



## littlefairywren

Get Rich or Die Trying


----------



## CastingPearls

Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Beverly Hills 90210


----------



## CastingPearls

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Adamantoise

Freakish fiends.


----------



## CastingPearls

cop a feel


----------



## littlefairywren

"Feelings, nothing more than feelings, Trying to forget my feelings of love"


----------



## Adamantoise

Leaving bad memories behind.


----------



## CastingPearls

Broken Hearts are for Assholes (Zappa)


----------



## nitewriter

I fix Broken Hearts Baby I'm your Handyman.:happy:.....amazing what a little crazy glue & duct tape will do:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Back door man (Zeppelin I believe, or maybe it was a cover of an old Robert Johnson classic)


----------



## littlefairywren

Eat Drink Man Woman


----------



## CastingPearls

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Eat, drink and be merry



:huh::shocked::really sad::sad: For tomorrow we may diet:sad::really sad::shocked::huh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Live and let die.


----------



## littlefairywren

Long Live Love


----------



## nitewriter

Death by Chocolate....Long Live Nestle!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Charlie and the chocolate factory


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The Golden Ticket!


----------



## CastingPearls

LOL AWESOME!!!

Two tickets to Paradise


----------



## Nutty

CHEESEBURGER IN PARADISE


----------



## CastingPearls

Cheeseburger Cheeseburger Cheeseburger. (Coke. No Pepsi)


----------



## Nutty

Blues Brothers


----------



## CastingPearls

He ain't heavy, he's my brother.


----------



## Nutty

Hollies 



(needed words)


----------



## CastingPearls

Christmas (ignore this filler for too short post)


----------



## Nutty

Santa!

...,,


----------



## CastingPearls

Satan (Dyslexics Untie!)


----------



## Nutty

Dana Carvey


----------



## CastingPearls

Church Lady


----------



## Nutty

Good Friday


----------



## CastingPearls

Thank God it's Friday


----------



## Nutty

TGIF (The resteraunt)


----------



## CastingPearls

Red Lobster. (G'nite, Nutty)


----------



## Nutty

Chiles (Good Night)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Baby Back Ribs


----------



## Nutty

Austin Powers: The Spy who shagged me.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tell me, Mr. Powers. Do you swing? 

Are you kidding, baby? I put the "grrrr" in swinger, baby! Yeah!


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> Tell me, Mr. Powers. Do you swing?
> 
> Are you kidding, baby? I put the "grrrr" in swinger, baby! Yeah!



LOL

"Throw me a fricken' bone here!"


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Only a dog wants a bone!


----------



## littlefairywren

Every dog has it's day


----------



## Never2fat4me

Who let the dogs out?! (Baha Men)


----------



## littlefairywren

Men Behaving Badly


----------



## snuggletiger

Bad Day at Black Rock


----------



## littlefairywren

Scissors, paper, rock....rock, paper, scissors


----------



## Adamantoise

Individual strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## CastingPearls

dotting my 'i's' and crossing my 't's'


----------



## nitewriter

:blink:crossing my eyes and spotting my fleas

grooming the lasagna out of my fur - Garfield


----------



## littlefairywren

"Pussycat, pussycat I love you....yes I do"


----------



## nitewriter

Tom Jones -:wubu::batting: " She's A Lady":smitten::bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

A powerful voice.


----------



## littlefairywren

Barry White :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise

Soul Singers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Old King Cole was a merry old soul......


----------



## Never2fat4me

Fiddlers Green (the road my first apartment was on)


----------



## littlefairywren

It's not easy being green......poor Kermit


----------



## CastingPearls

Green with envy


----------



## nitewriter

Green is the color of :bow:money:bow: and mold


----------



## littlefairywren

The Colour Purple


----------



## CastingPearls

Nothing but Death will keep me from her!!!!!!! (FAVORITE MOVIE EVAH!!!)


----------



## littlefairywren

"There is nothing surer, than death and taxes"


----------



## CastingPearls

taxation without representation


----------



## nitewriter

The Tea Party Meeting will convene next Thursday in the Lincoln Room at the Quality Suites in Stoudstown at 7:30 PM


----------



## CastingPearls

Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## nitewriter

The Devil went Down to Georgia:happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

nitewriter said:


> The Devil went Down to Georgia:happy:



Flip Wilson the Devil made me do it.


----------



## Nutty

The Jersey Devil


----------



## CastingPearls

Under The Boardwalk


----------



## littlefairywren

"Love Under Cover"


----------



## Never2fat4me

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## nitewriter

Bond 2 trouser suits made of the finest single knit polyester, yours today for only $69.99


----------



## littlefairywren

Leisure Suit Larry


----------



## snuggletiger

Mr. Ralph Furley from Threes Company.


----------



## balletguy

sunny california


----------



## CastingPearls

Hotel California


----------



## balletguy

The Eagles


----------



## nitewriter

:happy:Take it Easy:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Just chill out...:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Out of touch with reality.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to the Surreal World - Salvador Dali lives here


----------



## littlefairywren

Like sands through the hourglass, these are the days of our lives....(cue painful music)


----------



## nitewriter

"These are the days to hold onto for they will not last forever:goodbye:" - Billy Joel


----------



## littlefairywren

Awww, Charlie...that made me sad!

The Last Supper


----------



## Never2fat4me

The Resurrection.


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry Kimberly,

Welcome to Dynasty Buffet, where Supper lasts forever, or your money back!


----------



## littlefairywren

MMMM, is there Chocolate pudding?

I want my baby back baby back baby back baby back baby back baby back ribs. *Chili's* Baby back ribs.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Bill Cosby.

(Had to get back in as I think posts are getting skipped - that's you, Nitewriter!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> Bill Cosby.
> 
> (Had to get back in as I think posts are getting skipped - that's you, Nitewriter!)



Oh Chris, now don't get cross lol....

Bill of Rights


----------



## CastingPearls

The right to be me


----------



## nitewriter

" The Unreachable Star" - Man of LaMancha


----------



## CastingPearls

reach for the stars


----------



## balletguy

star search


----------



## CastingPearls

searching for the truth


----------



## nitewriter

Truth or Consequences.......What has she won Don Pardo!:bounce:


----------



## littlefairywren

Truth or dare?


----------



## Nutty

Tree clubhouses


----------



## littlefairywren

Alone with myself
The trees bend to caress me
The shade hugs my heart.
~Candy Polgar


----------



## Nutty

shel silverstein


----------



## CastingPearls

~~~with silver bells and cockle shells and pretty maids all in a row~~~


----------



## Nutty

Mary had a little lamb


----------



## CastingPearls

Shari Lewis and Lambchop


----------



## Nutty

porkchops!


----------



## littlefairywren

Crackling...


----------



## Nutty

popping...


----------



## littlefairywren

Bubble wrap


----------



## Nutty

Bubble gum (my mind just got blown away :shocked


----------



## littlefairywren

The Windmills of Your Mind


----------



## Nutty

Sigmund Freud


----------



## littlefairywren

Psychoanalysis


----------



## Nutty

Clock Work Orange


----------



## littlefairywren

Hickory Dickory Dock


----------



## Nutty

Humpty Dumpty


----------



## littlefairywren

Poached....


----------



## Nutty

Ivory.......


----------



## littlefairywren

The Piano Man


----------



## nitewriter

" Play it Again Sam."


----------



## Never2fat4me

African Queen


----------



## littlefairywren

African killer bees....


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The Bees Knees


----------



## CastingPearls

The Bee Gees


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Stayin Alive.....:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Alive and Kicking


----------



## CastingPearls

Karate Kid


----------



## littlefairywren

Only one way to go here...

Wax on, wax off!


----------



## CastingPearls

Off with her head!!!


----------



## nitewriter

" Poor Alice"


----------



## CastingPearls

No such thing as an ugly billionaire.


----------



## littlefairywren

Poor as a church mouse


----------



## CastingPearls

of mice and men


----------



## littlefairywren

Three blind mice, see how they run


----------



## CastingPearls

The blind leading the blind


----------



## littlefairywren

Guide dogs


----------



## BigIzzy

Running into a blind guy, and saying "Watch where you're going!"


----------



## CastingPearls

A man walks into a bar......


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> A man walks into a bar......



..... Hes a rabbi meeting a priest......


----------



## littlefairywren

Chance encounter


----------



## nitewriter

2 ships colliding in the night:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Two Hearts Collide....(song)


----------



## CastingPearls

two of hearts


----------



## nitewriter

we 3 kings disoriented are...... I blame the Burbon


----------



## Nutty

The 3 Musketeers


----------



## CastingPearls

Butterfingers


----------



## Nutty

Chocolate Cookies


----------



## CastingPearls

Cookie Monster


----------



## Nutty

Burt & Ernie


----------



## CastingPearls

The Importance of Being Earnest


----------



## Nutty

Neil Simon


----------



## snuggletiger

The Odd Couple.


----------



## CastingPearls

Opposites attract.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Paula Abdul


----------



## CastingPearls

Cold Hearted Snake


----------



## MzDeeZyre

look into his eyes....... uh oh.... he's been telling lies!


----------



## Adamantoise

Untruthful.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sex, Lies and Videotape (mmmm James Spader....dreamy)


----------



## nitewriter

Just another day in the life of a politician:doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

Corruption...


----------



## CastingPearls

There is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce:New Instant Tan & Sunblock all in one!:bounce: ...from the makers of Tidybowl


----------



## Adamantoise

Barrier...


----------



## CastingPearls

It's a floorwax! It's a dessert topping! NO! It's BOTH! - SNL


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot caramel sauce....


----------



## CastingPearls

Whipped cream


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, I love whipped cream :eat2:

Brownies hot from the oven, and raspberries!


----------



## CastingPearls

Death by Chocolate


----------



## littlefairywren

Died with a smile on her face


----------



## CastingPearls

seductive smile


----------



## littlefairywren

come hither eyes


----------



## CastingPearls

romance <sigh>


----------



## littlefairywren

soft music, candlelight, flowers, holding hands, tender moments.....yes please!


----------



## CastingPearls

reality, complacency, indifference.


----------



## littlefairywren

lost dreams, and lost loves


----------



## CastingPearls

never say never


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bow::batting::battingretty Please???:batting::batting::bow::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

With a cherry on top!


----------



## nitewriter

And whipped cream gotta have whipped cream!...I assume the Cherry is chocolate covered?


----------



## littlefairywren

You assume correctly Charlie, and of course there is whipped cream!!

whipped into submission


----------



## nitewriter

whipped into a frenzy......or is it a frosty :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Frosty the Snowman


----------



## snuggletiger

Top hat and a nose made out of coal


----------



## swamptoad

bituminous coal and anthracite ....


----------



## CastingPearls

'Cause we're living here in Allentown....'


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Living on A Prayer!


----------



## littlefairywren

Biiiiiiiig hair!


----------



## CastingPearls

Jersey Shore


----------



## littlefairywren

She sells sea shells by the sea shore....


----------



## Adamantoise

Tounge Twisters.


----------



## littlefairywren

French kissing.....


----------



## CastingPearls

first kiss


----------



## littlefairywren

Tired of kissing FROGS! Where is the damn Prince?


----------



## CastingPearls

Some princes turn back into toads.


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes, I had a toad like that 

The artist formerly known as.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Diamonds and pearls


----------



## Adamantoise

Emeralds and Rubies.


----------



## nitewriter

Diamonds & Dust


----------



## littlefairywren

Romancing the Stone


----------



## nitewriter

:kiss2::bowiamonds are a Girls Best Friend!:bow::kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Good girls go to heaven, bad girls go everywhere.

Mae West


----------



## Never2fat4me

Come up and see me some time!


----------



## swamptoad

what time is it?


----------



## Linda

Hickory Dickory Dock. The Mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Adamantoise

The clock...struck one...the mouse ran down.


----------



## Linda

Adamantoise said:


> The clock...struck one...the mouse ran down.



Even if the sky is falling down


----------



## isamarie69

chicken little


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten: This Guy is Falling :smitten:


----------



## isamarie69

Love songs


----------



## littlefairywren

I Write the Songs


----------



## Adamantoise

Lady Writer by Dire Straits.


----------



## isamarie69

Paperback writer


----------



## Adamantoise

Let your imagination run wild!


----------



## isamarie69

Girls gone wild


----------



## Linda

isamarie69 said:


> Girls gone wild



Flash Dance


----------



## isamarie69

What a feeling


----------



## swamptoad

feelings ..nothing more than feelings ..


----------



## littlefairywren

trying to forget my....feelings of love


----------



## swamptoad

*l*ove
*s*ensuality
*d*evotion


----------



## CastingPearls

L.ove
A.ngel
M.usic
B.aby


----------



## swamptoad

interesting acronyms ....


----------



## littlefairywren

It Was Fascination


----------



## CastingPearls

Just my imagination.


----------



## swamptoad

my imagination running wild ....


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:My Procrastination is making me wait :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## swamptoad

haste makes waste .......


----------



## Linda

Things mom used to say...


----------



## littlefairywren

She still does lol!!!

If everyone else jumped into a river, would you???


----------



## swamptoad

moonriver ....... henry mancini ...........


----------



## CastingPearls

fat and proud


----------



## nitewriter

"If you keep looking at those dirty pictures, You'll go blind!"
"Mom can I look until I need Glasses?"


----------



## swamptoad

glasses and specs


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha, I saw that Jeff!!!

Short sighted


----------



## swamptoad

yeah it was to go along with fat and proud ... darnit!



short, diminuitive, little, itty-bitty


----------



## littlefairywren

Leprechauns


----------



## swamptoad

Wayne doing his scary impression with a flashlight from Wayne's World


----------



## nitewriter

Great minds think alike,only you can spell better and faster!

She took my Lucky Charms


----------



## swamptoad

kids breakfast cereals ........


----------



## littlefairywren

Froot Loops


----------



## CastingPearls

Lucky Charms


----------



## nitewriter

Tucan Sam..


----------



## littlefairywren

I am Sam, Sam I am.....


----------



## swamptoad

rhyme
time


----------



## Linda

You're a poet and didnt know it


----------



## swamptoad

andrew dice clay said that i think ....


----------



## littlefairywren

feet of clay


----------



## CastingPearls

hearts afire


----------



## nitewriter

:blush: 5 Alarm Chili :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Warning, warning!!!


----------



## Linda

Lost in Space!


----------



## swamptoad

Space Balls - Dark Helmet ......


----------



## Linda

May the Scwartz be with you


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha, what a cack...have not seen that movie in ages 

"I am your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate!"


----------



## swamptoad

other Mel Brooks movies ... Robin Hood "Men In Tights" ....


----------



## Linda

History of the World (I love that part with the moving mole lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

High Anxiety....lol, the pidgeons


----------



## swamptoad

High Voltage


----------



## littlefairywren

Ac/dc......


----------



## swamptoad

music amplitude .......


----------



## littlefairywren

You Can't Stop the Music


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The Kinks...


----------



## CastingPearls

chips, dip, chains and whips


----------



## nitewriter

Bondage and Brie ....tasty snacks for the tied down Crowd

Coming soon to the Food Network


----------



## CastingPearls

nitewriter said:


> Bondage and Brie ....tasty snacks for the tied down Crowd
> 
> Coming soon to the Food Network


Damnit, Nite! Now I'm hungry! And mildly aroused......


----------



## Linda

Food Network + Mildly aroused= Jamie Deen


----------



## CastingPearls

Guy's Big Bite (ROWRRRRRRR)


----------



## littlefairywren

Count Dracula.....good for a bite or two


----------



## CastingPearls

Count Chocula


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2:" Vone Bite or two? I've been known to suck the ears off a Cadbury Bunny in 10 seconds!":eat1: :bow:Vlad the Inhaler aka Count Chocula:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Gone in 60 Seconds....or 10, if you happen to be a Chocolate Bunny in Charlie's grasp


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

"Gone is sixty seconds"

Southern food! 

(fried chicken or chicken fried steak, fried okra, mashed potatoes... O*M*G! I miss Texas!)


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat2: Savor the Flavor, chew that chicken:batting: put those tastebuds to work:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

the Chicken Dance


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce::shocked::batting: Dance for the Rythmically Impaired:bounce::batting::shocked:


----------



## Weirdo890

Finger-lickin, good!

I'm back!


----------



## Never2fat4me

The Colonel!

(And damn, I want to try one of those Double Down sandwiches!! :eat2


----------



## nitewriter

"Shultze!! Where are the Prisoners!!!"


----------



## littlefairywren

"I see thuthink"!


----------



## Weirdo890

I know Nooooothinggg!


----------



## littlefairywren

Knowing Me, Knowing You....ah haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

How is the ankle Eric, and yes, welcome back?!


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Knowing Me, Knowing You....ah haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> How is the ankle Eric, and yes, welcome back?!



2 Psychics duel mind reading at 15 paces!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

ABBA

It's okay. I'm having surgery tomorrow.


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> 2 Psychics duel mind reading at 15 paces!!!



Sorry Charlie....am I taking your thoughts? :happy:

Young Doctors in Love.....(yeah I know the clue was ABBA, just go with me)


----------



## nitewriter

MY FRIEND WAS IN THAT MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Helium Breather

Nurses on the frontline!


----------



## littlefairywren

No way!!

Front page news


----------



## Weirdo890

Sensationalist Journalism


----------



## CastingPearls

Yellow journalism


----------



## littlefairywren

Yellow fever


----------



## Linda

yellow snow


----------



## CastingPearls

snow cones!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Snow Day!!! Get the sleds out.


----------



## CastingPearls

Who let the dawgs out???


----------



## Linda

Baha men


----------



## CastingPearls

It's better in the Bahamas


----------



## nitewriter

Caymen Island Bank Accounts


----------



## CastingPearls

Swiss banks


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Swiss Cake Rolls :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Cake or Death??


----------



## isamarie69

death by chocolate


----------



## littlefairywren

Chocoholics Anonymous


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## CastingPearls

VIOLET!!! You're VIOLET!!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Veruca Salt


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor Pepper


----------



## littlefairywren

hippocratic oath


----------



## CastingPearls

hypocrites.


----------



## balletguy

former girlfriends


----------



## Slamaga

celibalism


----------



## nitewriter

"Fi Diddley Dee, A Hermits Life For Me!"


----------



## CastingPearls

Lonely people


----------



## Slamaga

-solitude-


----------



## Linda

My life lol


----------



## CastingPearls

There are faces I remember.......


----------



## balletguy

best band ever


----------



## CastingPearls

competition is fierce


----------



## balletguy

the job market


----------



## CastingPearls

the meat market


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Dating....


----------



## CastingPearls

taking a break


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Kit Kat Bars


----------



## KittyKitten

MzDeeZyre said:


> Kit Kat Bars



Break me off a piece of THAT


----------



## littlefairywren

Step on a crack, break your mother's back....


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Crack Kills


----------



## littlefairywren

Drugs are bad, mmkay!


----------



## nitewriter

Mother's Little Helper


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Miss Muffet


----------



## Linda

Huge scary spider


----------



## littlefairywren

hairy legs....


----------



## Never2fat4me

Remington Lady Shaver


----------



## littlefairywren

Remington Steele


----------



## Never2fat4me

Stephanie Zimbalist

(And as soon as I wrote down mine, I figured you might post that one, LFW! Great minds think alike. )


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> Stephanie Zimbalist
> 
> (And as soon as I wrote down mine, I figured you might post that one, LFW! Great minds think alike. )



Woo hoo, indeed they do! :happy:

Twilight...(written by a woman called Stephenie lol)


----------



## CastingPearls

Claire de lune


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Moonlight...


----------



## CastingPearls

A deep clear night with stars scattered across the sky.


----------



## balletguy

a blanket and a bottle of wine


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Picnic.....


----------



## balletguy

summertime


----------



## Micara

The Fresh Prince


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Will Smith


----------



## balletguy

DJ Jazzy Jeff


----------



## isamarie69

Parents just don't understand


----------



## Slamaga

Appartment... XD


----------



## Never2fat4me

Student life.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Life of Brian


----------



## Adamantoise

"He's not the messiah-he's a very naughty boy!"


----------



## balletguy

what i have been hearing all my life


----------



## MzDeeZyre

"You have such a pretty face, you'd be so hot if you lost weight"


----------



## balletguy

no not at all dont have to lose if you dont want to


----------



## nitewriter

1962-66 New York Mets..... They made losing an art


----------



## littlefairywren

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## CastingPearls

behold the power of cheese!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

cat and mouse


----------



## CastingPearls

the cat who ate the canary


----------



## littlefairywren

The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and her Lover


----------



## CastingPearls

Bell, Book and Candle.


----------



## littlefairywren

For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## CastingPearls

toll house cookies


----------



## littlefairywren

House of the Rising Sun


----------



## CastingPearls

You are my sunshine


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Morning Starshine


----------



## CastingPearls

when you wish upon a star


----------



## littlefairywren

crickets......................................................


----------



## CastingPearls

let your conscious be your guide


----------



## littlefairywren

good morals


----------



## CastingPearls

He thinks morals are paintings on walls and scruples is Russian money.


----------



## littlefairywren

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## CastingPearls

My Fair Lady


----------



## littlefairywren

Lady and the Tramp


----------



## CastingPearls

gypsies, tramps and thieves.


----------



## littlefairywren

sucked, pumped, waxed, and glued back together again


----------



## CastingPearls

another day at the salon MWAHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Spa Pedicure


----------



## littlefairywren

full body massage, handsome masseuse......heavenly :wubu:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

angelfoodcake


----------



## littlefairywren

with strawberries, cream and chocolate sauce please


----------



## isamarie69

Quite a good time. lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Time waits for no man


----------



## Never2fat4me

Men are like buses: a new one comes along every 5 minutes.


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bow::bow: Its Raining Men:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

I need a really, really, huge bucket then! Gotta catch me one


----------



## isamarie69

plenty of fish


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

isamarie69 said:


> plenty of fish



..and STILL none of 'em taste good!


----------



## littlefairywren

Fat.n.sassy said:


> ..and STILL none of 'em taste good!



LOL......fish hater, Viv?

taste testers


----------



## Linda

finger lickin good


----------



## littlefairywren

Sticky Fingers


----------



## isamarie69

crooks too short?


----------



## littlefairywren

Short People......that would be me!


----------



## nitewriter

" I've got to be free, I've got to be me!".....with apologies to Robert Goulet


----------



## CastingPearls

I've got a hole in me pocket....


----------



## littlefairywren

There's a hole in the bucket, dear Liza.....


----------



## CastingPearls

kick the bucket


----------



## littlefairywren

kick the habit


----------



## CastingPearls

killer rabbit


----------



## littlefairywren

Congratulations Mrs Smith.....the rabbit died


----------



## Linda

White Rabbit


----------



## nitewriter

" Run Rabbit Run!!!!"


----------



## CastingPearls

bunny love


----------



## littlefairywren

April Love


----------



## CastingPearls

April flowers bring May showers.


----------



## littlefairywren

dancing naked in the rain


----------



## CastingPearls

chunky dunking


----------



## littlefairywren

Choc chip cookies with a hot cup of tea


----------



## CastingPearls

caramel iced latte extra whipped cream (thank you)


----------



## littlefairywren

Extra! Extra! Read all about it!


----------



## CastingPearls

A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## littlefairywren

Waste not, want not


----------



## CastingPearls

Not taking no for an answer


----------



## littlefairywren

Stubborn as a mule


----------



## Linda

what an ass


----------



## CastingPearls

There's something to be said for tenacity....


----------



## littlefairywren

There's Something About Mary


----------



## CastingPearls

Mary Mary quite contrary....


----------



## littlefairywren

Contrary to popular opinion.......


----------



## CastingPearls

opinions are like assholes. everyone's got one and thinks everyone else's stinks.


----------



## littlefairywren

Stink beetles


----------



## balletguy

a bad thing


----------



## Never2fat4me

A good thing!


----------



## isamarie69

a fool and his money


----------



## nitewriter

isamarie69 said:


> a fool and his money



Quickly invests his money with Bernie Madoff


----------



## littlefairywren

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Linda

Ahhhh the beach


----------



## littlefairywren

The Wind Beneath My Wings


----------



## balletguy

Blast from the past


----------



## littlefairywren

Righting past wrongs


----------



## CastingPearls

New beginnings


----------



## littlefairywren

"This could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship."


----------



## CastingPearls

Gotta be starting something.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Moon walking


----------



## Linda

Neverland :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

never say never


----------



## balletguy

James Bond


----------



## Micara

Sean Connery :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Silver haired charmer


----------



## Adamantoise

Sephiroth from Final Fantasy VII (Before he went batshit insane).


----------



## Slamaga

Adamantoise said:


> Sephiroth from Final Fantasy VII (Before he went batshit insane).



OH MY GOD!!! How much time I did play Final Fantasy 7 when I was young!

It makes me think of Magic the game


----------



## CastingPearls

silver tongued devil


----------



## littlefairywren

She Devil


----------



## nitewriter

Tasmanian Devil


----------



## littlefairywren

The Devil's Advocate


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bow: So Devilishly Good, its Sinfull!!!:bow::bow:
:batting: Angela's Chocolatiers


----------



## Adamantoise

Chocolate Fountain. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Death by Chocolate


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Chocolate is cheaper than therapy!


----------



## CastingPearls

Retail therapy--my favorite


----------



## Adamantoise

Splash The Cash!


----------



## CastingPearls

Go big or go home.


----------



## littlefairywren

Home, home on the range.....where the deer and the antelope playeeeeeee!


----------



## CastingPearls

play with me


----------



## littlefairywren

Me, myself and I


----------



## CastingPearls

self-love (hate this message is too short bullshit..move along...nothing to see)


----------



## littlefairywren

Power tools


----------



## CastingPearls

If it could take out the garbage I wouldn't need a man.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Pussycat Dolls......I Don't Need a Man


----------



## CastingPearls

Zsa Zsa: Would you like to pet my pussy?
Johnny Carson: Yes, but you'll have to move the cat.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat-o-nine tails.....ouch!


----------



## CastingPearls

Nine lives


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Here kitty kitty......


----------



## Nutty

The butler dude from that disney movie the aristocats. 

View attachment edgar.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Jeeves, Belvedere, Mr. French, Niles from The Nanny.....


----------



## Nutty

Inspector Clouseau 

View attachment peter_sellers_inspector_clouseau_pi.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Pink Panther!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Pink Pussycat Boutique, NYC


----------



## Nutty

Jungle Book Panther! 

View attachment bagheera12.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Louis Prima


----------



## Nutty

Just a gigolo
(yes i googled louis primo )


----------



## isamarie69

Richard Gere


----------



## Never2fat4me

Pretty Woman


----------



## littlefairywren

Well colour me happy, there's a sofa in here for two!


----------



## balletguy

lazy day on the sofa


----------



## littlefairywren

PJ day, popcorn and DVD's


----------



## balletguy

funny movies


----------



## CastingPearls

indecision


----------



## balletguy

my workplace


----------



## CastingPearls

idle hands are the devil's workshop


----------



## balletguy

you will go blind if you do that


----------



## CastingPearls

and grow hair on the palms of your hands (currently examining palms)


----------



## balletguy

(Trimming palm Hair)

Something I dont want


----------



## CastingPearls

Going to hell on a sin wagon (and saving YOU a front seat BG)


----------



## balletguy

I think I am already there


----------



## CastingPearls

no flame could burn as bright as this (a line from a poem I wrote called What Have I Done)


----------



## balletguy

very pretty


----------



## CastingPearls

Pretty in Pink


----------



## balletguy

pink dance tights


----------



## CastingPearls

BBW twirling in tutus


----------



## balletguy

very very very hot


----------



## CastingPearls

Dizzy spinning


----------



## balletguy

One too many Dead shows


----------



## CastingPearls

Dancing teddy bears!!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The Grateful Dead


----------



## balletguy

a good time


----------



## CastingPearls

time in a bottle


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Jim Croce...


----------



## Nutty

time in a bottle


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Message in a bottle.


----------



## Nutty

the Police


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Roxanne.....


----------



## Nutty

Steve Martin


----------



## balletguy

Steve Martin=
the jerk


----------



## MzDeeZyre

"Don't have sex man. It leads to kissing and pretty soon you have to start talking to them." 
Steve Martin


----------



## balletguy

now that is pretty funny


----------



## Nutty

King tut  

View attachment steve_martin-king_tut-snl-1978-25.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

..Cleopatra..


----------



## Nutty

Egypt,,.,.,.,.


----------



## CastingPearls

Queen of Denial


----------



## Nutty

Queen of Hearts


----------



## nitewriter

Ru Paul, King of Queens


----------



## CastingPearls

Drag Race (too short post alerts suck ass)


----------



## nitewriter

Sunday, Sunday at Raceway Park Englishtown, NJ........


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Every Saturday Night at the Fairgrounds less than 2 miles from my house!


----------



## balletguy

the beach is less than 2 miles from my house


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Got my toes in the water, Ass in the sand.....


----------



## CastingPearls

IIIIIIIII wanna soak up the sun.........


----------



## nitewriter

And The George Hamilton Tanning Award goes to.....


----------



## Nutty

Sunburn


----------



## CastingPearls

soothing aloe vera


----------



## littlefairywren

Meditation


----------



## Adamantoise

Reflection...


----------



## CastingPearls

gazing ball


----------



## littlefairywren

Mirror, mirror on the wall....who is the fairest of them all?


----------



## Nutty

seven dwarfs


----------



## Linda

sweet kiss


----------



## Nutty

A certain cartoon rodent


----------



## MzDeeZyre

M-i-c-k-e-y Mouse.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Cat and mouse


----------



## Linda

Disney World


----------



## Nutty

Wet Swamp land


----------



## CastingPearls

Jimmy Hoffa under the 40 yard line at Giant's Stadium.


----------



## Nutty

John Madden


----------



## CastingPearls

Superbowl madness


----------



## Nutty

The Who (half time show last bowl)


----------



## CastingPearls

Horton Hears a Who


----------



## Nutty

Green Eggs and Ham :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

it's not easy being green


----------



## Nutty

*HULK SMASH!!!*


----------



## CastingPearls

the lost art of subtlety.


----------



## Nutty

Picaso TOO SHORT ARG


----------



## CastingPearls

surrealism (Nutman NO GOOGLING!!! BAD NUTTY!!!)


----------



## Adamantoise

A sense of misplacement.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

a much needed replacement.


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> surrealism (Nutman NO GOOGLING!!! BAD NUTTY!!!)



Doh!

My phone!


----------



## CastingPearls

replace the batteries


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Batteries Not Included


----------



## CastingPearls

You may not ride this ride if you are not.........


----------



## Nutty

Rollercoasters! Wahooo!


----------



## nitewriter

:kiss2::wubu::batting::smitten::smitten: Tunnel of Love:smitten::smitten::batting::wubu::kiss2:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Adamantoise

The Boss!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

The Queen of Everything.


----------



## Adamantoise

The overlord(or lady).


----------



## CastingPearls

Miss Chatelaine


----------



## MzDeeZyre

K.D Lang .


----------



## Nutty

Hallelujah!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Can I get an Amen!


----------



## Nutty

Amen Soul sistah! 

Baptists


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The Bible Belt


----------



## Nutty

WWF Heavyweight Champion Belt


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Chastity Belt :blush:


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> Chastity Belt :blush:



:blink:

The Love Guru


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Nutty said:


> :blink:
> 
> The Love Guru



If your Uncle Jack helped you off an elephant, would you help your uncle jack off an elephant?


----------



## Nutty

1 Million....er... 1 billion dollars! muwahahhahahahhaha


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Who Wants To Be A Millionaire??


----------



## Nutty

Regis & Kelly


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Nutty

The Tony Danza Show!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Who's The Boss


----------



## Nutty

Scrooge McDuck


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Duck Tales......Wooo-ooo-ooo


----------



## Nutty

TailSpin!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Kit Cloudkicker


----------



## Never2fat4me

The Sea Duck


----------



## littlefairywren

Eiderdown...


----------



## CastingPearls

featherbed


----------



## MzDeeZyre

extreme comfort


----------



## CastingPearls

Southern Comfort


----------



## Weirdo890

Jack Daniels


----------



## CastingPearls

You don't know Jack


----------



## Weirdo890

Hit the Road Jack.


----------



## CastingPearls

Heeeeeeeeeere's Johnny!


----------



## Weirdo890

The King of Late Night


----------



## CastingPearls

The King of Queens


----------



## Weirdo890

The Queen of Hearts


----------



## CastingPearls

Untamed Heart


----------



## Micara

Christian Slater :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Turn Up the Volume


----------



## Weirdo890

Turn Up the Funk


----------



## CastingPearls

Funkytown (talkaboutit talkaboutit talkaboutit)


----------



## Weirdo890

Giant Afros


----------



## Micara

Jan Brady
.
.
.
.


----------



## Weirdo890

Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!


----------



## CastingPearls

OJ Simpson trial


----------



## Nutty

The Naked Gun


----------



## MzDeeZyre

leslie nielsen


----------



## CastingPearls

Love is a Gun - Sade


----------



## Weirdo890

Don"t Call Me Shirley!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Airplane!!!


----------



## Nutty

I have a drinking problem


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Intervention


----------



## Nutty

Tyrone Biggums


----------



## kristineirl

Crack cocaine.


----------



## CastingPearls

Snow blind


----------



## Nutty

Frosty The Snowman


----------



## CastingPearls

Jack Frost


----------



## Adamantoise

Killer Snowmen!


----------



## CastingPearls

Spring Fever


----------



## Adamantoise

Coil Springs!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hope springs eternal


----------



## Adamantoise

A relaxing dip in the hot springs.


----------



## CastingPearls

chunky dunking (skinny dipping for fat folks)


----------



## Nutty

Adamantoise said:


> Killer Snowmen!



OMG IS THAT FROM JACK FROST 2?!!??


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> chunky dunking (skinny dipping for fat folks)



Dunking doughnuts!


----------



## CastingPearls

Krispie Kremes


----------



## Nutty

Crispy BACON


----------



## Adamantoise

Nutty said:


> OMG IS THAT FROM JACK FROST 2?!!??


Yes,I think so... 



Nutty said:


> Crispy BACON



Meat!!!


----------



## Nutty

Adamantoise said:


> Yes,I think so...


THAT IS THE FUNNIEST WORST MOVIE I HAVE EVER SEEN! I NEED TO REP YOU AS SOON AS I CAN  NM I just gave you rep!





Adamantoise said:


> Meat!!!



FOOD!


----------



## CastingPearls

People
Eating
Tasty
Animals


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Meat Lovers Pizza!


----------



## Adamantoise

Nutty said:


> THAT IS THE FUNNIEST WORST MOVIE I HAVE EVER SEEN! I NEED TO REP YOU AS SOON AS I CAN  NM I just gave you rep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD!



Nutrition.

Thank you! :bow:


----------



## Nutty

Exercise *Gasp*:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## CastingPearls

enthusiastic sex


----------



## Nutty

Sex Pistols


----------



## CastingPearls

Sid Vicious


----------



## Nutty

Anarchy In The U.K


----------



## CastingPearls

English rose


----------



## Nutty

War of the Roses


----------



## littlefairywren

Red roses for a blue lady....


----------



## Nutty

Blue Man Group


----------



## Adamantoise

Performance artists.


----------



## CastingPearls

blue bayou


----------



## Nutty

Bo Diddley


----------



## CastingPearls

Hey Diddle Diddle


----------



## Nutty

The Riddler


----------



## CastingPearls

Jackass (filler for short post)


----------



## Nutty

Johnny Knoxville


----------



## CastingPearls

Memphis TN (hmmmm)


----------



## littlefairywren

Elvis has left the building


----------



## Nutty

Graceland!


----------



## CastingPearls

faith, hope and charity


----------



## Nutty

Pope John Paul 2nd


----------



## CastingPearls

Martin Luther


----------



## Adamantoise

Standing up for what you believe to be right.


----------



## Nutty

Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## CastingPearls

I had a dream


----------



## Nutty

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Adamantoise

Sally the rag doll.


----------



## littlefairywren

Plastic surgery


----------



## Nutty

Micheal Jackson

*WARNING* 

View attachment michael-jackson-nose.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Nutty said:


> Micheal Jackson



OMG! That needed a warning siren....gross! 

Hair aflame!


----------



## Nutty

Ring of Fire


----------



## littlefairywren

Jumping through hoops


----------



## Nutty

Hoola-Hoops


----------



## CastingPearls

Froot Loops


----------



## Nutty

Tucan Sam!


----------



## Micara

Sam I Am

.
.
.


----------



## Nutty

Samuel Jackson


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Micara

$20 bill... that's him, right??


----------



## Adamantoise

Famous people on currency.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## littlefairywren

Buttons.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Leather and lace


----------



## littlefairywren

Whips and chains....throw in a pair of handcuffs while you are at it


----------



## CastingPearls

(you got it ) Chips, dip, chains and whips


----------



## littlefairywren

OMG, who remembers Eric Estrada? Chips?

Men in uniform


----------



## Adamantoise

Law Enforcement.


----------



## Linda

Handcuffs. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

breaking the law


----------



## Nutty

OJ Simpson


----------



## CastingPearls

miscarriage of justice


----------



## Nutty

Justice League


----------



## littlefairywren

A League of Their Own


----------



## Nutty

10,000 Leagues under the sea


----------



## CastingPearls

Octopus's Garden


----------



## Nutty

Dr. Octopus


----------



## littlefairywren

Salt and Pepper Squid....totally yummy!


----------



## CastingPearls

Fried Calamari w/a side of hot marinara


----------



## Never2fat4me

Rubber tires.


----------



## CastingPearls

burning rubber


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Safe Sex...


----------



## CastingPearls

It's complicated


----------



## littlefairywren

Playing Twister, after having no sleep for 48 hrs


----------



## CastingPearls

Insomnia (short post filler...move along...nothing to see)


----------



## littlefairywren

Stir crazy!


----------



## CastingPearls

crazy like a fox


----------



## littlefairywren

The fox jumps over the lazy dog


----------



## CastingPearls

Lie down with dogs wake up with fleas


----------



## littlefairywren

Itchy and Scratchy


----------



## Nutty

Simpsons!!


----------



## Linda

Don't have a cow man!


----------



## Nutty

Cheeseburgers! :eat2:


----------



## balletguy

Jimmy Buffett


----------



## littlefairywren

All you can eat buffet


----------



## Nutty

China Buffets!


----------



## CastingPearls

Life is a buffet and the world is my oyster.


----------



## Nutty

Life is a Highway


----------



## balletguy

oysters and beer everyday of the year


----------



## balletguy

all night long


----------



## Nutty

Mountain Dew


----------



## CastingPearls

Misty Mountain Hop


----------



## littlefairywren

Gorillas in the Mist


----------



## Nutty

I Hop :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Hokey-Pokey


----------



## Linda

Shake your booty


----------



## CastingPearls

booty call


----------



## littlefairywren

Sorry, Wrong Number


----------



## CastingPearls

I've got your number


----------



## littlefairywren

When a Stranger Calls


----------



## CastingPearls

People Are Strange


----------



## littlefairywren

Stranger than fiction


----------



## CastingPearls

Fact or fiction


----------



## littlefairywren

Believe it or not.....


----------



## Nutty

Twilight Zone


----------



## CastingPearls

Twilight saga


----------



## littlefairywren

War and Peace


----------



## Nutty

War... What is it gooood for? Absolutley Nothing!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Why can't we be friends?


----------



## Nutty

Im walking on suuuunshine


----------



## CastingPearls

Pollyanna <snark>


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Polly want a cracker?


----------



## Nutty

That parrot from Alladin


----------



## CastingPearls

magic carpet ride


----------



## MzDeeZyre

*Iago! I freakin love that movie!!*


Princess Jasmine


----------



## Nutty

Jafar and Parrot


----------



## CastingPearls

Night blooming jasmine


----------



## littlefairywren

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## CastingPearls

Garden of Eden


----------



## Nutty

Snake!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

snakeskin purse


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Designer Purses


----------



## littlefairywren

Pursed lips....pucker up!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

littlefairywren said:


> Pursed lips....pucker up!


 Woo Hoo!! LFW kisses!!!


Plump Lips


----------



## balletguy

the stones


----------



## littlefairywren

Sticks and stones may break my bones,
but names can never hurt me!


----------



## balletguy

kids


----------



## CastingPearls

~~rugrats~~


----------



## MzDeeZyre

brats......


----------



## CastingPearls

~~Barbies~~


----------



## littlefairywren

Ken....her lover, husband, plastic playmate!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Plastic Surgery


----------



## Micara

Heidi Montag


----------



## littlefairywren

The hills are alive, with the sound of music


----------



## Weirdo890

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## CastingPearls

Deliverance


----------



## Weirdo890

You Might Be A Redneck


----------



## CastingPearls

Larry the Cableguy


----------



## Weirdo890

Unfunny comedian


----------



## CastingPearls

no such thing as an ugly millionaire


----------



## Micara

Joe Millionaire


----------



## CastingPearls

reality TV


----------



## Weirdo890

The End of Civilization as we know it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Armageddon


----------



## Weirdo890

Michael Bay


----------



## CastingPearls

Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay


----------



## Weirdo890

We were sailing along, On Moonlight Bay!


----------



## Micara

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Weirdo890

Let's Put a Smile on that Face!


----------



## CastingPearls

My Funny Valentine


----------



## nitewriter

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## CastingPearls

~~Casanova~~


----------



## Micara

Heath Ledger


----------



## CastingPearls

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Nutty

The Dark Knight


----------



## CastingPearls

First Knight


----------



## Nutty

Black Knight


----------



## CastingPearls

White Castle


----------



## Nutty

Harold & Kumar


----------



## CastingPearls

Guantanamo Bay


----------



## Nutty

Donald Rumsfeld


----------



## CastingPearls

Donald Duck


----------



## Nutty

Donald Trump


----------



## CastingPearls

You're fired!!


----------



## Nutty

Vince McMahon


----------



## CastingPearls

Ed McMahon


----------



## Linda

Heeeeeeere's Johnny!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Redrum redrum REDRUM!!!!!


----------



## Nutty

All work and no play makes jack a dull boy...


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Jack Horner sat in a corner.....


----------



## Nutty

Jack Lennon


----------



## nitewriter

All Hail Lennon & Marx!!! ............John Lennon & Groucho Marx


----------



## CastingPearls

~~Duck Soup~~


----------



## nitewriter

A Night at the Opera


----------



## CastingPearls

What's Opera, Doc?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Grand Ole Opry House


----------



## littlefairywren

Ain't life grand


----------



## nitewriter

100 Grand Chocolate Bar


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> 100 Grand Chocolate Bar



Nomnomnom....hands off ladies!

Friday night drinks


----------



## Nutty

TGIF :eat2:


----------



## KittyKitten

Nutty said:


> TGIF :eat2:



Full House on ABC!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The Olsen Twins


----------



## littlefairywren

Double trouble


----------



## Never2fat4me

Double Mint Gum


----------



## littlefairywren

Bubbles...


----------



## snuggletiger

Don Ho and the Don Ho Floor Show.


----------



## littlefairywren

Show and tell


----------



## MzDeeZyre

:kiss2: Kiss and Tell :kiss2:


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Spin the Bottle!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

7 minutes in heaven!


----------



## rellis10

10 minutes in Hell Muahahahaha


----------



## MzDeeZyre

waiting for a decision.


----------



## rellis10

Nail Biting


----------



## littlefairywren

Take those fingers out of your mouth!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Bad Habits


----------



## littlefairywren

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown


----------



## CastingPearls

Good girls go to heaven. Bad girls go everywhere.


----------



## nitewriter

:kiss2: "I'm not a Bad Girl....I'm just drawn that way." Jessica Rabbit :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Like a moth to the flame...


----------



## CastingPearls

Old flame.


----------



## littlefairywren

Old habits die hard


----------



## nitewriter

Big Sale Today at Wimple's Are Us for the Best in Nun's Attire at
Devilishly Good Prices!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hard for me to say I'm sorry


----------



## littlefairywren

Sorry Seems to be the Hardest Word


----------



## Adamantoise

Admitting when one was wrong.


----------



## CastingPearls

No regrets


----------



## Adamantoise

No Remorse,
No Regrets.


----------



## CastingPearls

Get over it


----------



## littlefairywren

Eggs over easy


----------



## CastingPearls

Easy as pie


----------



## isamarie69

a cinch...


----------



## nitewriter

So easy to use...it slices, it dices, you can cut your hair with it, mow up to an acre of grass on one charge. Prepare Sushi and make decorative oragami swans!!! Thousands of uses, only 3 payments of $199.95, Batteries not included:doh:


----------



## Linda

Up way too early watching crap info-mercials :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

Haunted by the Ghost of BillyMays...Operators are standing by


----------



## littlefairywren

The Ghost and Mrs Muir


----------



## rellis10

The Ghost of Miss Marple


----------



## CastingPearls

Casper the Friendly Ghost


----------



## nitewriter

The Ghost Whisperer:shocked:


----------



## CastingPearls

Whisper in my ear


----------



## Adamantoise

Whispering sweet nothings...


----------



## CastingPearls

Candy is dandy


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Candy is dandy



but Liquor is (hic) quicker!


----------



## CastingPearls

...and sex won't rot your teeth!


----------



## littlefairywren

I am all for that! 

Sexual Healing


----------



## CastingPearls

~~Soulmates~~


----------



## littlefairywren

Till death do us part


----------



## CastingPearls

Cake Or Death??!!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

"The cake is a lie."


----------



## littlefairywren

Liar, Liar pants on fire! Oh, and I will take the cake please


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2: One Slice or Two?:eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

We're out of cake.
So what's my choice--DEATH????
Do you have any chicken????
Alright..... chicken or death?


----------



## nitewriter

How about Chocolate... Death by Chocolate!


----------



## CastingPearls

chocolate kisses


----------



## nitewriter

:kiss2::kiss2: Milton Hershey Thanks you!:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Hershey, Pennsylvania


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce::bounce:Home Of ChocolateWorld:bounce::bounce:...sugar rush


----------



## littlefairywren

Heaven on earth!


----------



## nitewriter

Closest thing we have to WonkaWorld, here in the colonies!...Hi Kimberly


----------



## littlefairywren

Hi Charlie :happy:

Pure Imagination
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ-uV72pQKI


----------



## CastingPearls

Only limited by your imagination.....


----------



## nitewriter

Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Toys in the Attic


----------



## littlefairywren

Psycho.....


----------



## nitewriter

Just When You thought it was safe to take a shower
......brought to you by Old Spice


----------



## littlefairywren

Shower with a friend...save water :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

getting down and dirty


----------



## nitewriter

Cialas...for when the time is right. What time is it? 10:33 Its time!


----------



## CastingPearls

It's 5:00 PM somewhere. Margaritas anyone???


----------



## littlefairywren

Afternoon Delight


----------



## CastingPearls

Nooners and quickies


----------



## nitewriter

Time on your hands...and other places as well

Give us 22 minutes we'll give you the world!


----------



## CastingPearls

russian eyes and roman hands


----------



## nitewriter

Is there an Optometrist & Manicurist in the House!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

aaaaaaahhhh mani/pedi spa treatment


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, foot rubs! 

Pamper Parlour


----------



## CastingPearls

Pampered pooch


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Officer, That what I said. There's a Great Dane running down Main Street wearing a Diaper!!!:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Great Scott!!!


----------



## nitewriter

Scott Muni......gone but not forgotten


----------



## CastingPearls

REALLY???? When?

Beam me up, Scotty!


----------



## littlefairywren

Is that a laser gun in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## CastingPearls

~~happyface~~


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy, happy, joy, joy! Comes in a chocolate bar lol!


----------



## CastingPearls

ooooh beat me to it!!! LOL

Joy to the World


----------



## nitewriter

Mr Scott! I think the Andorian Love Potion has been released into the ships ventilation system. NURSE CHAPEL!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

The trouble with Tribbles......


----------



## nitewriter

Send in the Clones.... Harcourt Fenton Mudd!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Multiplicity


----------



## nitewriter

The Star Trek Christmas Party Blooper Reel.....a must have for any hard core Trek fan


----------



## CastingPearls

Rocketman, as sung ...ahem...performed by Wwm. Shatner


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

NASA Freeze-Dried Ice Cream  



(actually tastes pretty lousy)


----------



## CastingPearls

Space Oddity


----------



## nitewriter

Spaceballs!!! The Movie, May the Schwartz be with You!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I bet she gives great helmet.


----------



## nitewriter

It's t'woo:smitten:, its t'woo:smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

More schnizengloben, Shewwif?

I'm not from Havana, baby!!!


----------



## Nutty

Its Mongo! 

View attachment BlazingSaddlesMongo%20small.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Dunno. Mongo only pawn in game of life.


----------



## nitewriter

He rode a Blazing Saddle, He wore a shining star.....


----------



## Nutty

Dom Deluise (RIP) 

View attachment blazingsad.jpg


----------



## nitewriter

Stick out your tush!


----------



## Nutty

Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!


----------



## CastingPearls

They hurt Buddy! Let's get 'em, girls!


----------



## Nutty

They lose me right after the bunker scene.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Bunker Guitars!


----------



## Nutty

Guitar Hero


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

"Ouch!! Dangit, why can't I get my fingers to hit the buttons at the right time???"


----------



## Nutty

Dragon Force expert :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::sad:


----------



## nitewriter

How To Train Your Dragon

Sit Stay!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: I SAID SIT STAY!!!sheesh!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Saint George


----------



## littlefairywren

John, Paul, George and Ringo


----------



## CastingPearls

Fool on a hill.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me


----------



## CastingPearls

shameless hussy


----------



## nitewriter

careless whisper


----------



## CastingPearls

promises and lies


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Sex,:huh:Lies and:blush:Videotape


----------



## CastingPearls

Lie to me, Pinocchio!!!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

"Truth or Consequences"


----------



## CastingPearls

Would I lie to you?


----------



## nitewriter

Watch out Geppetto!! She has a Polygraph in her Pocket!!:batting:


----------



## CastingPearls

Pocket Rocket


----------



## nitewriter

Big Things:smitten: come in small packages:blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Packing heat


----------



## nitewriter

Is that a gun in your pocket or are you just glad to see me? .....Mae West


----------



## CastingPearls

Come up and see me sometime.....


----------



## nitewriter

Thelma, Peel me a grape.


----------



## CastingPearls

Would you like some cheese with that whine?


----------



## nitewriter

Yes, Would you care to partake of some Poprikosh?


----------



## rellis10

What a load of poppycock!


----------



## littlefairywren

Cock a doodle-do!


----------



## nitewriter

Early to bed, Early to rise, makes a man healthy & horny besides


----------



## littlefairywren

The early bird, catches the "worm"


----------



## CastingPearls

A bird in the hand......is fine with me!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Bird of Youth


----------



## CastingPearls

how sweet it is to be loved by you


----------



## Nutty

You should be or not to be, that is the question


----------



## CastingPearls

shoulda, coulda, woulda, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Nutty

Nutty said:


> You should be or not to be, that is the question



crap wrong post! :doh:

i will start after pearl's post:


Grammar


----------



## CastingPearls

Readin, Writin, and Rithmatic.....


----------



## Nutty

School House Rock!


----------



## CastingPearls

Conjunction Junction


----------



## Nutty

What's Your Function


----------



## CastingPearls

functional illiterate


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> functional illiterate



Mike Tyson


----------



## Micara

A tiger in the bathroom


----------



## CastingPearls

an animal in the sack


----------



## MzDeeZyre

In my dreams...


----------



## Nutty

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## CastingPearls

beauty and the beast


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tale as old as time...


----------



## Nutty

The Dawn of Man


----------



## CastingPearls

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Nutty

Early Morning


----------



## CastingPearls

afternoon delight


----------



## Nutty

Ron Burgandy


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

anchorman!!


----------



## nitewriter

Weathergirl:batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

It's Raining Men I wish lol!:wubu:


----------



## rellis10

It's Raining......rain? :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Noooo, I prefer my version 

Splashing in rain puddles


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Muddy Galoshes


----------



## Weirdo890

Muddy Waters


----------



## CastingPearls

Proud Mary


----------



## balletguy

Rollin.....


----------



## CastingPearls

River boat queen


----------



## balletguy

good music


----------



## Nutty

David Bowie


----------



## rellis10

Ground Control to Major Tom


----------



## Nutty

Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Weirdo890

Mission Control


----------



## nitewriter

....In three, two ,one, Ignition, Liftoff:bounce::bounce::bounce:LIFTOFF!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Houston, we have a problem......


----------



## Adamantoise

Error alert!


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes, I'd like to hear it, HAL. Sing it for me.
Daisy.......


----------



## nitewriter

"Something is going to happen?"
"Yes"
"Whats Going to Happen?"
"Something Wonderful." ..........2010


----------



## Nutty

"Hit it Chewie!"

"(GROWL)"


----------



## littlefairywren

Nougat....


----------



## CastingPearls

box of candy


----------



## Weirdo890

Forrest Gump


----------



## CastingPearls

stupid is as stupid does


----------



## Weirdo890

"It is better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid, than open it and remove all doubt." - Mark Twain


----------



## littlefairywren

Doubting Thomas


----------



## Weirdo890

Frank Thomas (famous Disney animator)


----------



## littlefairywren

Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Gone With The Wind!


----------



## MatthewB

_The Wind Done Gone_


----------



## littlefairywren

Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## MatthewB

_60 Minutes_


----------



## Never2fat4me

Andy Rooney


----------



## littlefairywren

Raggedy Ann and Andy


----------



## nitewriter

Ken & Barbie - Extreme Makeover-Doll Edition


----------



## littlefairywren

Valley of the Dolls


----------



## Micara

pill popping


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

.... xanax ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Mother's Little Helper.....The Rolling Stones


----------



## Micara

Hamburger Helper!


----------



## littlefairywren

Big Mac....I have been soooo craving one!


----------



## CastingPearls

Dollar menu


----------



## littlefairywren

The Million Pound Note


----------



## CastingPearls

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Poor Little Rich Girl


----------



## CastingPearls

Girls just want to have fun


----------



## Weirdo890

A Certain Girl


----------



## CastingPearls

Something in the way she moves.....


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Something in the way she moves.....



...is cause for daydreams & distractions:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

daydream believer


----------



## nitewriter

Woolgatherer Extroadinaire


----------



## CastingPearls

extraordinary measures


----------



## Micara

A spoonful of sugar makes the medicine go down.


----------



## CastingPearls

a taste of honey


----------



## MatthewB

Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass


----------



## littlefairywren

Peaches and Herb


----------



## rellis10

Peaches and cream


----------



## littlefairywren

Strawberry and Chocolate body cream..............I kid you not, this stuff smells heavenly!


----------



## CastingPearls

it does!

chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## littlefairywren

Chocolates on the pillows of a lush hotel, champagne on arrival, room service at 2am for a Creme Brulee :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Wishful thinking


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, yes I know 

Jiminy Cricket


----------



## rellis10

Lemony Snickets....no idea if i spelt that right.


----------



## CastingPearls

lemon quartz


----------



## Weirdo890

Quart of Vodka


----------



## Micara

40 ounce in a paper bag!


----------



## MatthewB

_Little Green Bag_


----------



## Dolce

Just say no!


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes OH GOD. YES!!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas.


----------



## littlefairywren

Siegfried & Roy


----------



## isamarie69

Tigers........


----------



## MatthewB

_*They're GRRRRR-EAT!!!*_


----------



## littlefairywren

The Greatest Show on Earth


----------



## MatthewB

Sylvester McCoy


----------



## littlefairywren

Rocky, Rocky II, Rocky III, Ro......yadda yadda yadda


----------



## CastingPearls

Yo Adrian......


----------



## balletguy

Philadelphia


----------



## CastingPearls

Brotherly love


----------



## nitewriter

Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show is coming to a Revival Tent near YOU!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Dr. Buzzard's Original Savannah Band


----------



## nitewriter

Georgia Peach


----------



## littlefairywren

Peaches and cream complexion


----------



## CastingPearls

English rose


----------



## Nutty

Guns N Roses


----------



## Micara

Slash

.
.
.


----------



## Nutty

Guitar Hero 3


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Ps3........


----------



## Never2fat4me

Nintendo DS


----------



## littlefairywren

Getting Wii'ed on....which is apparently getting whacked in the head with a Wiimote lol


----------



## balletguy

ouch..


----------



## littlefairywren

There's a fine line between pleasure and pain


----------



## CastingPearls

fine line between love and hate


----------



## nitewriter

:shocked: A delicate balance :shocked:


----------



## balletguy

Walking the line


----------



## Micara

Johnny Cash


----------



## balletguy

Awesomeness


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The possibility of new love.


----------



## balletguy

good luck


----------



## CastingPearls

Nothing is impossible....


----------



## balletguy

except getting a horse to talk


----------



## Micara

Mr. Ed


.
.
.


----------



## balletguy

Actually a good TV Show


----------



## littlefairywren

Oxymoron.....


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Jumbo Shrimp


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't come the raw prawn with me! (one of the stupidest Aussie sayings I know lol)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Put another shrimp on the barbie..... one of the only sayings I know. LOL


----------



## Micara

I'm a Barbie girl, in a Barbie world.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cos I'm a blonde, YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!


----------



## swamptoad

hahahaha!!!

I remember that song from the movie "Earth Girls Are Easy"


----------



## littlefairywren

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun


----------



## swamptoad

Cyndi Lauper!


----------



## littlefairywren

Bad hair days


----------



## MzDeeZyre

humidity....


----------



## swamptoad

hot days of summer ....


----------



## Micara

hot child in the city


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Sex and The City


----------



## Micara

Cosmopolitan


----------



## CastingPearls

Cute bartenders


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Gay Bars....


----------



## Linda

Blue Oyster


----------



## nitewriter

Red Snapper


----------



## Weirdo890

Snapper Turtle


----------



## nitewriter

Inspector Harry "Snapper" Organs


----------



## CastingPearls

Inspector Gadget


----------



## balletguy

wow have not thought of that in years


----------



## nitewriter

A Brain is a terrible thing to waste :doh:


----------



## balletguy

those old school drug commercials they showed in the 80's.


----------



## Nutty

_Thriller_

'''


----------



## balletguy

a good video


----------



## Nutty

*BlockBuster*


----------



## CastingPearls

Pay-Per-View

(Nice avatar Balletguy--my cat know you're showing nakey pics of him?)


----------



## littlefairywren

Lap dancers


----------



## CastingPearls

Pole dancers


----------



## Micara

Miley Cyrus


----------



## littlefairywren

Mullet!....


----------



## nitewriter

Hair Today Gone tomorrow:goodbye:


----------



## littlefairywren

The Bald and the Beautiful


----------



## Linda

Mr Magoo! lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Road hog!!! (I loved Mr Magoo )


----------



## Linda

Harley Davidson!


----------



## littlefairywren

Goosebumps.....because everytime I hear one, I get excited. They sound so damn good!


----------



## rellis10

Swan Pimples.....


----------



## Linda

Ugly Duckling


----------



## nitewriter

Just Give Me $5,000 and I can make you a Swan!!!

Dr. Heinrich Dorfman
Chief of Plastic Surgury
Grand Rapids Veternary Hospital


----------



## littlefairywren

Man's best friend


----------



## Adamantoise

My canine buddies.


----------



## nitewriter

I vant to sink my canine teeth into your sumptuous neck!:eat2:
Vlad the Impaler


----------



## littlefairywren

Blood is thicker than water


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bowarting the Red Sea:bow::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

G'd morning, Charlie :happy:

Monkey see, monkey do


----------



## Adamantoise

Mimicry...


----------



## littlefairywren

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## nitewriter

1,147,081 Elvis Impersonators can't be wrong!!!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Adamantoise

Dedication.


----------



## littlefairywren

Karaoke tragedies


----------



## nitewriter

"Stop Me!, Before....Love me Tender"


----------



## littlefairywren

Elvis! You have left the building!


----------



## nitewriter

Gone, but not Forgotten! Long live the King!


----------



## littlefairywren

The King and I


----------



## nitewriter

Excetera, Excetera, Excetera......

G'nite Kmberley


----------



## littlefairywren

Shall We Dance

nite nite, Charlie


----------



## Weirdo890

Do You Wanna Dance?


----------



## Micara

Do you love me? Now that I can dance?


----------



## Weirdo890

I Wanna Hold Your Hand


----------



## Micara

I've got one hand in my pocket, and the other one is giving a peace sign.


----------



## Weirdo890

I've got a wocket in my pocket!


----------



## Micara

Is that a gun in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Weirdo890

Come up and see me some time *winks*


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Come and knock on my door.........


----------



## Linda

Threesomes


----------



## nitewriter

Bob and Carol, Ted....no Alice???


----------



## Nutty

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Micara

The great George Carlin!


----------



## Weirdo890

Seven Words You Can't Say On Television


----------



## Micara

You Can't Do That on Television!


----------



## Weirdo890

Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In


----------



## Micara

One ringy dingy! (I just watched this video the other day!)


----------



## Weirdo890

The inimitable Lily Tomlin :happy:


----------



## Micara

Workin' 9 to 5!


----------



## Weirdo890

Dolly Parton


----------



## Micara

I Will Always Love You


----------



## Weirdo890

Once Upon A Dream


----------



## Micara

Dream a Little Dream of Me


----------



## Weirdo890

Mama Cass (she was considered a sex symbol to the soldiers in Vietnam)


----------



## Micara

California Dreamin'


----------



## Weirdo890

California, Here I Come!


----------



## Micara

Californication


----------



## Weirdo890

Vacation Sex


----------



## Micara

July 21, 2010


----------



## Weirdo890

Best day of my life


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> Best day of my life



The Day they opened a Sonic Drive In near my house :eat1:


----------



## Micara

Happy Hour!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Edgar Allen Poe ( The Happiest Day, The Happiest Hour )


----------



## CastingPearls

Nevermorequoted the raven


----------



## Weirdo890

NeverNeverland


----------



## Micara

I won't grow up!!


----------



## Weirdo890

The Baby Boomers


----------



## Micara

Boom Boom Pow


----------



## Weirdo890

Na Na Na Na, BATMAN!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Holy pajama party, Batman!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Beach Blanket Party


----------



## CastingPearls

Bachelor Party


----------



## Weirdo890

Hangovers and Strippers


----------



## CastingPearls

Why Do Good Girls Like Bad Boys?


----------



## Weirdo890

Why Do Fools Fall In Love?


----------



## CastingPearls

Fools rush in where angels fear to tread


----------



## Weirdo890

Glenn Miller and his Orchestra


----------



## CastingPearls

Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## Weirdo890

Alka Seltzer


----------



## CastingPearls

Plop Plop Fizz Fizz


----------



## Weirdo890

Oh what a relief it is!


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh, what a beautiful morning
Oh, what a beautiful day.....


----------



## balletguy

rain rain go away


----------



## CastingPearls

if wishes were fishes this place would be an ocean


----------



## balletguy

grilled tuna


----------



## CastingPearls

smoked salmon <soooooo hungry>


----------



## balletguy

grilled rockfish


----------



## CastingPearls

oysters rockerfeller (which I will be dining on tonight!)


----------



## balletguy

yummy (not oyster season though)


----------



## CastingPearls

(meh I'll take my chances)

Yummy Yummy Yummy I Got Love in My Tummy!


----------



## balletguy

i like a tummy


----------



## CastingPearls

I HAVE a tummy. LOL


----------



## balletguy

Belly...


----------



## CastingPearls

Jelly Belly


----------



## balletguy

jelly bean


----------



## CastingPearls

been there. done that.


----------



## balletguy

never been there


----------



## CastingPearls

Go BIG or Go HOME. Just GO.


----------



## balletguy

Home is where the beer is


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> Home is where the beer is


Home is where the booze is. FTFY!!!


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> Home is where the booze is. FTFY!!!



Vodka is good


----------



## CastingPearls

Gin is better. (Juniper berries have an hallucinogenic effect--more bang for your buck)


----------



## balletguy

you are so smart


----------



## CastingPearls

but sometimes the booze maykes teh brainz hurt. LOL


----------



## snuggletiger

scotch and soda


----------



## Micara

sweet vermouth, dry, with a twist


----------



## CastingPearls

peppermint twist


----------



## balletguy

Micara said:


> sweet vermouth, dry, with a twist



Now I need a drink...good think I have my flask


----------



## Weirdo890

Oktoberfest


----------



## CastingPearls

Glockenspiel and wiener schnitzel


----------



## snuggletiger

Now I think of the St. Pauli's girl


----------



## balletguy

not that good


----------



## CastingPearls

I was thinking Pete's Wicked Oktoberfest. Sam Adams' too.


----------



## balletguy

I agree


----------



## CastingPearls

beer snobs lol


----------



## snuggletiger

But I love my Weisenheimer, although hearing a bbw say the title of the beer fit my personality hmmm.


----------



## balletguy

Can't stand them...but I do like my good beer just dont brag about it


----------



## CastingPearls

I feel the same about wine snobs. I drink what I like.


----------



## balletguy

cheep wine is good and its cheep


----------



## Nutty

Orson Welles


----------



## snuggletiger

Rosebuddddd


----------



## CastingPearls

carnations


----------



## Nutty

Carnivals '''


----------



## Linda

Side Show Oddities


----------



## Nutty

The acrobats


----------



## nitewriter

The Ringmaster


----------



## Nutty

The* HULK*!!


----------



## snuggletiger

the monkey in the center ring.


----------



## Nutty

snuggletiger said:


> the monkey in the center ring.



oops my bad, I will start here.

Curious George


----------



## CastingPearls

ChimpsI think George is one.


----------



## nitewriter

We Must remember to Send in the :bow:Clowns:bow: aka Congress


----------



## CastingPearls

Business as usual


----------



## Adamantoise

Internet = Serious Business.


----------



## CastingPearls

All work and no play make Jack a dull boy.


----------



## Adamantoise

Typewriter (I am reminded of a particular scene from Stephen Kings' "The Shining").


----------



## littlefairywren

Paperback Writer


----------



## Adamantoise

Lady Writer.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lady in Red


----------



## CastingPearls

Devil with a blue dress


----------



## littlefairywren

"Don't it make my brown eyes blue"


----------



## CastingPearls

Rainbow connection


----------



## Adamantoise

Primary colours.


----------



## nitewriter

"It Ain't easy Being Green"


----------



## CastingPearls

Yellow journalism


----------



## Adamantoise

Old newspapers.


----------



## CastingPearls

hoardersand packrats


----------



## Nutty

Las Vegas


----------



## littlefairywren

THE Rat Pack


----------



## Weirdo890

The Pied Piper of Hamelin


----------



## Micara

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers.


----------



## balletguy

now thats a mouthfull


----------



## Weirdo890

Mush-mouth


----------



## Micara

Motor Mouth!


----------



## balletguy

mouth full of love


----------



## Weirdo890

Motor City, USA


----------



## Micara

Detroit Rock City


----------



## balletguy

very cool


----------



## CastingPearls

Ted Nugent


----------



## Weirdo890

Chicken Nuggets


----------



## balletguy

bbq sauce:eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890

Famous Dave's


----------



## balletguy

nice choice


----------



## Micara

Dave Thomas


----------



## Weirdo890

The McKenzie Brothers


----------



## balletguy

beer:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Fall back on the classics


----------



## Weirdo890

Classic Novels


----------



## Linda

Little Women


----------



## CastingPearls

Big Beautiful Women


----------



## Weirdo890

Sexiest Women on Earth!


----------



## CastingPearls

Earth Angel


----------



## Nutty

Angel Haired Pasta


----------



## CastingPearls

Pasta Fagioli


----------



## Nutty

Clemenzo ..


----------



## littlefairywren

My Darling Clementine


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh Susannah


----------



## Micara

Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Weirdo890

San Francisco


----------



## CastingPearls

cold cold heart


----------



## littlefairywren

cold hands, warm heart


----------



## Weirdo890

A warm embrace


----------



## Never2fat4me

A warm puppy.


----------



## littlefairywren

Puppy love :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

hugs and kisses


----------



## littlefairywren

Gimme Some Lovin'


----------



## Adamantoise

Thunder!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

hmmm?

Lightning


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> hmmm?
> 
> Lightning



Lightning-fast.

Thunder was a band from the late eighties who covered the Spencer Davis Group song "Gimme Some Lovin'".


----------



## CastingPearls

Lightspeed


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Lightning-fast.
> 
> Thunder was a band from the late eighties who covered the Spencer Davis Group song "Gimme Some Lovin'".



Ahhh, puzzle solved :happy:

Keanu Reeves


----------



## CastingPearls

Constantine <drool>


----------



## littlefairywren

Yeppers....he makes me want to lick the screen 

Good vs Evil


----------



## CastingPearls

Heaven and Hell


----------



## Adamantoise

Opposing Forces.


----------



## CastingPearls

Laws of Attraction


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is blind....and sometimes deaf and dumb!


----------



## CastingPearls

Stupidity should hurt so we would know them by their limping.


----------



## littlefairywren

You Always Hurt the One You Love


----------



## CastingPearls

Love stinks


----------



## Adamantoise

An awful stench.


----------



## CastingPearls

rotting corpse (hi! )


----------



## littlefairywren

dead as a dodo


----------



## CastingPearls

cuckoo clock


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> rotting corpse (hi! )



 :bow:

extinction


----------



## CastingPearls

Creation..........................


----------



## Adamantoise

Artistic expression.


----------



## littlefairywren

painting, pottery, ceramics, stitching etc etc


----------



## CastingPearls

Poetic license


----------



## littlefairywren

Shall I compare thee to a summer's day...


----------



## Adamantoise

A hot summers' night.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## CastingPearls

Hey Diddle Diddle...........


----------



## Adamantoise

The cat and the fiddle.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Devil went down to Georgia..........


----------



## msbard90

...he was lookin for a soul to steal...


----------



## KittyKitten

msbard90 said:


> ...he was lookin for a soul to steal...



I'm a sooouuulllll man


----------



## CastingPearls

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Micara

Chicago!
.
.
.


----------



## CastingPearls

Razzle-dazzle


----------



## littlefairywren

Spirit fingers


----------



## Micara

Bring It On!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Jazz hands


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't bite the hand that feeds you


----------



## CastingPearls

If music be the food of life, play on McDuff........


----------



## MzDeeZyre

McGruff the Crime Dog


----------



## CastingPearls

Dog eat dog world


----------



## isamarie69

Al Pacino...


----------



## littlefairywren

"Look but don't touch, Touch but don't taste, Taste don't swallow."


----------



## balletguy

too many directions


----------



## littlefairywren

The Golden Compass


----------



## balletguy

sailing away


----------



## littlefairywren

The owl and the pussycat went to sea,
in a beautiful pea green boat...


----------



## CastingPearls

Pussycat, pussycat, where have you been?
I've been to London to visit the Queen.
Pussycat, pussycat, what did you there?
I frightened a little mouse under her chair.


----------



## Micara

What's new, Pussycat? Whoa-whoa-whoaaa


----------



## balletguy

undies or throwing them


----------



## CastingPearls

rhumba panties! cha cha cha!!!


----------



## balletguy

pink panties


----------



## CastingPearls

pantie raid


----------



## balletguy

i miss college


----------



## CastingPearls

lol young lust


----------



## balletguy

hurts so good


----------



## Linda

John Mellencamp


----------



## Micara

Jack & Diane


----------



## nitewriter

Brenda & Eddie


----------



## CastingPearls

Sid and Nancy


----------



## Adamantoise

The Sex Pistols.


----------



## CastingPearls

Love is a Gun.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Love is a Battlefield.


----------



## Adamantoise

The things people do in the name of love.


----------



## CastingPearls

Live to Tell


----------



## Adamantoise

To live to fight another day.


----------



## CastingPearls

Live and let die


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Guns N Roses


----------



## CastingPearls

Velvet Revolver


----------



## nitewriter

The Velvet Underground


----------



## CastingPearls

underground railroad


----------



## littlefairywren

All roads lead to Rome


----------



## CastingPearls

Nero fiddled............


----------



## littlefairywren

Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## CastingPearls

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire......


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Let it Burn.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Adamantoise

Boogie on down to the beat.


----------



## CastingPearls

Funky Town


----------



## Adamantoise

A miriad of colours.


----------



## littlefairywren

Rainbows...


----------



## CastingPearls

tickle me pink


----------



## Adamantoise

Cheerfully giggling.


----------



## littlefairywren

As happy, as a pig in mud!


----------



## Adamantoise

Cleansing!


----------



## CastingPearls

Spa treatments


----------



## littlefairywren

Clawfoot bathtub


----------



## CastingPearls

rubber duckie


----------



## littlefairywren

Rubber plantation....


----------



## CastingPearls

mint julips


----------



## littlefairywren

Choc mint cookies


----------



## Linda

Kentucky derby


----------



## CastingPearls

thoroughbreds


----------



## Adamantoise

Horsemen and their honorable steeds.


----------



## littlefairywren

My Friend Flicka


----------



## CastingPearls

Black Beauty


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Vanessa Williams :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Ugly Betty


----------



## Lamia

Betty Boop


----------



## Never2fat4me

Kewpie Doll.


----------



## nitewriter

Carnival Games


----------



## littlefairywren

Pin the tail on the donkey


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Donkey - Shrek


----------



## nitewriter

A Mule for Sister Sarah:happy:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Sarah Plain and Tall


----------



## msbard90

Sarah Palin


(lol only because I misread your post and thought it said, Sarah Palin and tall LOL)


----------



## Adamantoise

Bespectacled Ladies.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ladies of the night


----------



## freakyfred

Vampires!!!


----------



## Linda

Blood suckers.


----------



## littlefairywren

leeches.....eewwww


----------



## freakyfred

Speed 2....double ew


----------



## littlefairywren

Double decker bus


----------



## Adamantoise

Chocolate bars!


----------



## msbard90

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## rellis10

Umpa Lumpa (oompa loompa)


----------



## CastingPearls

You're VIOLET, Violet!!!


----------



## Linda

"Everything in this room is eatable. In fact I am eatable, but that is called canabalism my dear children, and is frowned upon in most civilizations."


----------



## CastingPearls

Zombieseat people too


----------



## Adamantoise

The Undead Will Feast!


----------



## CastingPearls

Food of the gods


----------



## Adamantoise

Ambrosia.


----------



## CastingPearls

Milk and honey


----------



## Adamantoise

Different viscosities.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mass quantities!


----------



## Adamantoise

Vast amounts!


----------



## CastingPearls

Space. The final frontier.........


----------



## Linda

Trebles!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Tremelo picking.


----------



## Fat Brian

Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Adamantoise

Panama! Pana-ma!


----------



## Fat Brian

Panama Canal


----------



## CastingPearls

The Boys from Brazil


----------



## Adamantoise

Capoeira...


----------



## littlefairywren

Capybara....which look like humungous guinea pigs


----------



## Adamantoise

Freindly little critters.


----------



## CastingPearls

tastes like chicken


----------



## Fat Brian

frog legs 9 10


----------



## msbard90

leap frog!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Hop scotch.


----------



## rellis10

Scotch Bonnet


----------



## nitewriter

Chivas Regal ...aged twelve years


----------



## littlefairywren

Monarch butterfly


----------



## Adamantoise

Colouration.


----------



## CastingPearls

saturation


----------



## Adamantoise

Too much to handle.


----------



## CastingPearls

too much is not enough


----------



## Adamantoise

Opulence!


----------



## CastingPearls

decadence


----------



## Adamantoise

Deterioration.


----------



## CastingPearls

Atrophythermodynamics baby


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> Atrophythermodynamics baby



Wasting away to nothing. 

Holy white text,Batman!


----------



## Fat Brian

Corrosion-


----------



## Adamantoise

Acidic....


----------



## littlefairywren

Forked tongue


----------



## Fat Brian

Rattle snake


----------



## CastingPearls

shake, rattle and roll


----------



## rellis10

Rock and Roll!


----------



## CastingPearls

California roll (sushi)


----------



## balletguy

The Dodgers


----------



## rellis10

Artful Dodger


----------



## nitewriter

rellis10 said:


> Artful Dodger



and:shocked:Fagin:shocked:


----------



## msbard90

bilbo baggins


----------



## balletguy

did u say dildo..


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> did u say dildo..



Yes, thats just one of the thousands of Toys & Appliances available to you thru the:bow: Pink Pussycat Playhouse Catalog!!!:bow:


----------



## balletguy

the toys I could find


----------



## CastingPearls

toys in the attic


----------



## balletguy

billy joel


----------



## nitewriter

"Only the Good Die Young"


----------



## balletguy

u Catholic girls start much too late


----------



## Linda

Hot for teacher!


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't stand so close to me........


----------



## Fat Brian

message in a bottle


----------



## snuggletiger

ok i won't  *dances ala soft shoe to stage left*


----------



## Adamantoise

Defiance...


----------



## nitewriter

A small town in Missouri with attitude!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Family Reunion


----------



## Adamantoise

Getting together.


----------



## msbard90

come together


----------



## littlefairywren

love and harmony


----------



## Adamantoise

Peace,love and unity.


----------



## msbard90

sex, drugs, and rock and roll


----------



## Weirdo890

Venereal diseases, drug addictions, and disco


----------



## littlefairywren

condoms, rehab and Saturday Night Fever!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Stayin' Alive


----------



## littlefairywren

One day at a time


----------



## Weirdo890

Soldiering on.


----------



## littlefairywren

Veterans.....


----------



## Weirdo890

Homeless veterans


----------



## Fat Brian

will work for food


----------



## littlefairywren

All work and no play, makes Jack a dull boy


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jack be nimble, Jack be quick, Jack jump over the candlestick!


----------



## littlefairywren

White Men Can't Jump


----------



## balletguy

so true!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Jumping Jack Flash


----------



## littlefairywren

men in trench coats


----------



## CastingPearls

Burberryis a trenchcoat


----------



## msbard90

burberry brit


----------



## CastingPearls

Harrodsis a famous department store


----------



## msbard90

mini jelly jars


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2: Leg of Lamb:eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

Mary Had a Little Lamb


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Mary Had a Little Lamb



With which She made a delicious Shish Kabob:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> With which She made a delicious Shish Kabob:doh:



Noooo.....lol 

Finger licking good!


----------



## snuggletiger

fried chicken <which I don't eat>


----------



## Linda

Picnics on the beach


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Toes in the water....


----------



## Adamantoise

Test the water.


----------



## Linda

"I peed in your pool."


----------



## Adamantoise

"I don't swim in your toilet,so don't pee in my pool!"


----------



## Linda

Hey my toilet is clean!!!

Scrubbing bubbles. lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Bubblebath!


----------



## CastingPearls

rubber ducky


----------



## Adamantoise

Duckzilla.


----------



## CastingPearls

Awesome 

Godzilla


----------



## Adamantoise

Ancient beasts.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Rime of the Ancient Mariner


----------



## littlefairywren

Lost at sea


----------



## Adamantoise

Fear of drowning.


----------



## nitewriter

Fear of Flying


----------



## littlefairywren

The Flying Nun


----------



## Adamantoise

The Flying Dutchman.


----------



## isamarie69

Homer Simpson


----------



## CastingPearls

OJ Simpson


----------



## littlefairywren

Freshly squeezed


----------



## Lamia

ass :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Lamia said:


> ass :blush:



oooh, I like the way you think lol :happy:

peckerhead!


----------



## Lamia

littlefairywren said:


> oooh, I like the way you think lol :happy:
> 
> peckerhead!



ROFL I like the way you think peckerhead 

Gnat


----------



## littlefairywren

Lamia said:


> ROFL I like the way you think peckerhead
> 
> Gnat



OMG! I didn't even see that, I was just following your ass. LOL, even that sounds weird. You get the picture 

Sand flies


----------



## Lamia

littlefairywren said:


> OMG! I didn't even see that, I was just following your ass. LOL, even that sounds weird. You get the picture
> 
> Sand flies



lol following my ass 

Grease


----------



## littlefairywren

Is the word!


----------



## Lamia

littlefairywren said:


> Is the word!



Isengard........


----------



## littlefairywren

Orlando.....ahh, be still my beating heart and let me feed you a sandwich :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Quiznos, You want our Dagwood Supreme with ALL the fixins.:eat1: 
You want it delivered where? I'm sorry but Quiznos doesn't deliver Down Under.


----------



## Lamia

Vegemite.....


----------



## Linda

Men at Work


----------



## Lamia

Linda said:


> Men at Work



hardhats.....


----------



## Never2fat4me

Hard heads...


----------



## nitewriter

Woodpeckers


----------



## littlefairywren

Wood nymphs


----------



## MzDeeZyre

nymphos.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Party girls


----------



## msbard90

girls of summer


----------



## rellis10

Boys of Summer by Don Henley


----------



## nitewriter

:kiss2: Summer of 42 :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Heatstroke, sunburn, sweat and sand


----------



## msbard90

hypothermia, frostbite, dry skin and snow.

(Its opposite day over here  )


----------



## littlefairywren

"It rubs the lotion on it's skin".....Silence of the Lambs


----------



## rellis10

Hello Clarice...*that weird sucky toothy noise*


----------



## Micara

A nice chianti


----------



## littlefairywren

Romantic dinner for two....without the cannibalism


----------



## Never2fat4me

Dinner and a movie.


----------



## littlefairywren

Dessert at my place....choccie muffins with strawberries :happy:


----------



## rellis10

Strawberries and cream :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

face mask....


----------



## msbard90

...off sides


----------



## Linda

love handles


----------



## msbard90

muffin top


----------



## CastingPearls

pop tartsare tasty


----------



## nitewriter

breakfast pastries


----------



## CastingPearls

morning after


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> morning after



The Night Before.......Lights Cigarette:smitten:


----------



## rellis10

The Night Before Christmas


----------



## CastingPearls

visions of sugarplums


----------



## rellis10

Dance of the Sugarplum Fairy


----------



## littlefairywren

Fairy Wrens....my fav wee birdies


----------



## CastingPearls

Feed the birds, tuppence a bag......


----------



## littlefairywren

"Feed me".....Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## CastingPearls

Son, be a dentist......


----------



## littlefairywren

Rob is a dentist, we can't show you his face.....


----------



## Fat Brian

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## CastingPearls

What's Opera, Doc?


----------



## littlefairywren

Sitting on the Dock of the Bay


----------



## nitewriter

One Day my ship will come in......HMS Titanic


----------



## littlefairywren

Camel.....(ship of the desert)


----------



## rellis10

Got the hump....


----------



## nitewriter

A cupper of Camelback soup mate? One hump or two?


----------



## littlefairywren

Baby back ribs


----------



## nitewriter

Spare Ribs:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Spare change


----------



## Weirdo890

Chester A. Bum


----------



## Micara

Chester Cheetah


----------



## CastingPearls

Tiger Woods


----------



## Fat Brian

angry wife with a nine iron


----------



## CastingPearls

hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Samson, My names Delilia, I'll be your Barber today.:batting:


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweeney Todd


----------



## littlefairywren

Demon Slayer


----------



## isamarie69

lol A.C Slater


----------



## Never2fat4me

Saved by the Bell


----------



## isamarie69

Huntchback of Norte Dame


----------



## littlefairywren

Dame Edna Everage


----------



## Lamia

frogs,,,,,,,,,


----------



## littlefairywren

legs...................


----------



## balletguy

legs in tights


----------



## littlefairywren

"We are both swingers, you see. You have a tight body. Yes! I see that from your tight pants. Yes, you are tight like a tiger.".....lol - Goldmember


----------



## balletguy

ha now thats funny....


----------



## Weirdo890

Funny Girl...


----------



## Micara

Stupid Girl


----------



## rellis10

American Girl


----------



## Micara

American Woman


----------



## balletguy

great song


----------



## Weirdo890

The Guess Who


----------



## CastingPearls

Horton Hears a Who


----------



## Weirdo890

Horton Hatches The Egg


----------



## rellis10

Ham and Egger


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## Micara

Sam I Am.

.
.
.


----------



## CastingPearls

Son of Sam


----------



## Micara

Son of a gun


----------



## balletguy

son of a son of a sailor


----------



## CastingPearls

Brandy, you're a fine girl. What a good wife you would be....


----------



## Weirdo890

Shot of brandy


----------



## Linda

Who shot the sheriff?


----------



## Weirdo890

Who Killed Cock Robin?


----------



## CastingPearls

Batman and Robin


----------



## Weirdo890

The Ambiguously Gay Duo


----------



## CastingPearls

Sigfried and Roy


----------



## Weirdo890

Why you don't have tigers in your act.


----------



## CastingPearls

She's a maneater.....


----------



## Weirdo890

The Giant Purple People-Eater


----------



## Linda

Barney


----------



## Weirdo890

Barney Miller


----------



## nitewriter

Barney Rubble & Fred Flintstone


----------



## rellis10

Yabbadabbadoooooo!


----------



## nitewriter

Fun at the Waterbuffalo Lodge


----------



## isamarie69

Pigs in space


LOL Don't ask me why. Its suposed to be our first thought right?


----------



## littlefairywren

Captain Kremmen


----------



## Linda

Captain Crunch


----------



## isamarie69

Peanut butter crunch


----------



## nitewriter

peanut brittle


----------



## littlefairywren

brittle bones


----------



## balletguy

milk


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey diddle diddle,
The cat and the fiddle,
The cow jumped over the moon....


----------



## nitewriter

Bangers & Mash are up! Hey where did all the plates and flatware go???


----------



## littlefairywren

Flat as a pancake....hot, with maple syrup and butter :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Buttery Nipples (a drink )


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, we call them Slippery Nipples over here. Tasty!!
Have you ever had a C*ck Sucking Cowboy, now they are good! Although they pretty much knock me flat on my back lol. 

Butterscotch bikkies


----------



## Never2fat4me

Digestive biscuits.


----------



## littlefairywren

Drink it, Freddie! Drink it!


----------



## nitewriter

:sad: Yuck!! Do I have to smells like gym socks!!


----------



## msbard90

fritos (smell like gym socks)


----------



## rellis10

Fray Bentos (mmmmmm pies :eat1


----------



## Micara

Mentos- The Freshmaker.


----------



## isamarie69

Foo Fighters


----------



## Adamantoise

Dave Grohl.


----------



## littlefairywren

Learn to Fly


----------



## isamarie69

And boy are my arms tired lol.


----------



## Linda

Michael Phelps


----------



## rellis10

Flipper


----------



## isamarie69

Charlie Tuna.


----------



## Micara

Is Chicken of the Sea chicken or fish?


----------



## isamarie69

Wheres the buffalos wings?


----------



## littlefairywren

"Folks are dumb, where I come from".....


----------



## Weirdo890

The Old Folks At Home


----------



## Micara

The Golden Girls


----------



## nitewriter

The bold old geezers


----------



## Weirdo890

"Homer, you're dumb as a mule and twice as ugly."


----------



## littlefairywren

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Lamia

Clint Eastwood


----------



## littlefairywren

North, South, East and West


----------



## Lamia

if I like the girl who cares who you like...(no idea)


----------



## nitewriter

" Motel 6, Yes a room for three."


----------



## littlefairywren

Room service....for three!


----------



## nitewriter

" Let me see if I have that right. 3 hardboiled eggs with one sausage, an order of Oysters and a Peanutbuster Parfait with a Cherry on top. Okay got it."


----------



## Never2fat4me

Dairy Queen.


----------



## nitewriter

Burger King


----------



## Lamia

creepy.....


----------



## littlefairywren

things that go bump in the night


----------



## Linda

The Boogeyman


----------



## Weirdo890

Oogie Boogie


----------



## nitewriter

Jive Jumping:bounce:Jitterbugging Music


----------



## CastingPearls

Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## isamarie69

Stray cats


----------



## CastingPearls

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Brian Setzer Orchestra



ah, a Woman after my own feet

Benny Goodman - In The Mood


----------



## CastingPearls

Minnie the Moocher - Cab Calloway


----------



## nitewriter

Sentimental Journey - Glen Miller


----------



## littlefairywren

Moonlight Serenade


----------



## CastingPearls

Claire de' Lune


----------



## nitewriter

Moonlight Becomes You :batting:


----------



## CastingPearls

You belong to me


----------



## littlefairywren

Stalker!.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Guilty by reason of insanity


----------



## littlefairywren

Order! Order in the court!


----------



## CastingPearls

The blind leading the blind


----------



## Adamantoise

Black to the blind.


----------



## littlefairywren

Men in Black


----------



## CastingPearls

Back in Black


----------



## littlefairywren

Back to the Future


----------



## nitewriter

For Sale 1987 Delorean needs new Flux Capacitor sell cheap!


----------



## CastingPearls

1.21 gigawatts!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Giga-whats?


----------



## rellis10

Lady Gag-argh!


----------



## nitewriter

Sir Mixalot


----------



## littlefairywren

Sir Lancelot and Queen Guinevere


----------



## msbard90

Sir Mix-a-lot


----------



## Linda

Baby Got Back


----------



## CastingPearls

thong thong thong thong thong


----------



## Weirdo890

Whores Whores Whores Whores Whores Prostitutes


----------



## littlefairywren

Ladies of the night


----------



## Weirdo890

In the Heat Of the Night


----------



## CastingPearls

In the Still of the Night


----------



## littlefairywren

Soft as satin


----------



## CastingPearls

silver-tongued devil


----------



## msbard90

gag me with a spoon


----------



## littlefairywren

Spooning and cuddles


----------



## CastingPearls

and the dish ran away with the spoon......


----------



## msbard90

They eloped!


----------



## nitewriter

Saved me a bundle!........Father of the Bride


----------



## littlefairywren

The Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## msbard90

Young Frankenstein


----------



## littlefairywren

Live fast, die young (not that I recommend it)


----------



## Micara

Only the good die young....

(So I'll live forever!)


----------



## msbard90

Tom Sawyer


----------



## snuggletiger

Mark Twain


----------



## nitewriter

Huckleberry Finn


----------



## CastingPearls

Huckleberry Hound


----------



## nitewriter

SnagglePuss


----------



## CastingPearls

Courageous Cat and Minute Mouse


----------



## Micara

Minnie Mouse


----------



## CastingPearls

Minnie the Moocher


----------



## nitewriter

Cab Callaway


----------



## CastingPearls

Hailing a cab


----------



## Adamantoise

Being taken for a ride.


----------



## CastingPearls

magic carpet ride


----------



## Adamantoise

Exotic means of travel...


----------



## nitewriter

" James, I'll be driving the Bugatti Tonight." "Very good Sir."


----------



## CastingPearls

Alfred, I'll take the Batmobile tonight. Very good, Mr. Wayne.


----------



## nitewriter

Velcome aboard The Hindenberg, Enjoy your Flight!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## nitewriter

Stop the Insanity!


----------



## littlefairywren

Stop! In the Name of Love


----------



## nitewriter

Ah, What a lovely day to go for a drive in the country.:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

What a difference a day makes............


----------



## isamarie69

Live for today!


----------



## nitewriter

isamarie69 said:


> Live for today!



For tomorrow you may diet


----------



## isamarie69

Never say DIE-----------T


----------



## Adamantoise

Indulgence.


----------



## CastingPearls

decadence and FTW hedonism


----------



## Adamantoise

Pleasures beyond sensation.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hurt so good


----------



## Linda

Spanking :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

naughty AND nice


----------



## littlefairywren

Did someone call my name?


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't Leave Me Hanging on the Telephone,,,,


----------



## Adamantoise

I got disconnected... :doh:


----------



## isamarie69

Dial up connection


----------



## CastingPearls

love connection


----------



## Adamantoise

A bond between two people.


----------



## CastingPearls

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## Adamantoise

Secret Agents.


----------



## CastingPearls

Secrets and lies


----------



## Adamantoise

Excel Saga!


----------



## msbard90

tenchi universe


----------



## nitewriter

Have sketchpad will travel


----------



## littlefairywren

Travelling salesman


----------



## nitewriter

I'm a travelling man - Ricky Nelson


----------



## snuggletiger

Ozzie and Harriet Nelson 
PS anyone knows what Ozzie did for a living on that show?


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Ozzy & Sharon Osborn:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Sharon!!!! I'm The Prince of Fu*king Darkness!


----------



## Weirdo890

Norman Osborn


----------



## msbard90

ozz fest....


----------



## nitewriter

Toto,I don't think we're in Kansas anymore


----------



## Weirdo890

The Wizard of Oz, what a dirty old man!


----------



## CastingPearls

Follow the Yellow Brick Road


----------



## Weirdo890

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road


----------



## CastingPearls

Goodbye to Romance (somehow back to Ozzy......)


----------



## Weirdo890

Just an Old Fashioned Love Song


----------



## msbard90

old fashioned biscuits


----------



## KittyKitten

Look at them biscuit feet, girl you better put some vaseline up on that!


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy Feet


----------



## rellis10

Dancing Shoes


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor Scholls will see you now


----------



## Weirdo890

Hello, I'm the Doctor. In other words, RUN!


----------



## nitewriter

Hello, You're Doctor Who?


----------



## rellis10

Dalek: EXTERRRRRRMINNNNNNAAAAAAATTTE!


----------



## Agent 007

Arnold Schwarzenegger (the ex-Terminator)


----------



## Adamantoise

"It's nada toomah!"


----------



## littlefairywren

I have a headache!


----------



## Adamantoise

Photalgia (Pain in the eyes caused by light).


----------



## littlefairywren

Blinded by the Light


----------



## Adamantoise

Blind Faith.


----------



## littlefairywren

Faith no More


----------



## Adamantoise

Epic! 

Using up space...nothin' to see here,folks!


----------



## littlefairywren

Now that's impressive!


----------



## Adamantoise

An impressive feat.


----------



## littlefairywren

Jumping over 12 buses on a Harley, whilst blindfolded and holding a duck


----------



## CastingPearls

Evil Kenieval


----------



## littlefairywren

Is there an orthopedic surgeon in the house?


----------



## Adamantoise

My bones ache...>.<


----------



## littlefairywren

Arthur Ritis


----------



## CastingPearls

Gonor Rhea


----------



## Micara

Myra Mains


----------



## nitewriter

Ina Casket


----------



## littlefairywren

Open or closed?


----------



## CastingPearls

WHERE are we going and what are we doing in this BASKET????


----------



## nitewriter

Next Stop he double hockey sticks


----------



## littlefairywren

Double or nothing...


----------



## CastingPearls

I double dog dare ya!


----------



## Linda

Fra Gee Lee... it's French.


----------



## littlefairywren

French kisses...


----------



## CastingPearls

hugs and kisses oxoxoxo


----------



## littlefairywren

Snuggles and hugs


----------



## CastingPearls

Cuddlesare great too


----------



## msbard90

snuggle bear


----------



## CastingPearls

Bear with me please


----------



## msbard90

"Your call is very important to us. Please hold and the next available representative will be with you shortly." (then some creepy elevator music, or fuzzy Bon Jovi)


----------



## CastingPearls

Would you like fries with that?


----------



## Weirdo890

Hooper's French Fried Frog Legs


----------



## msbard90

"The Alligator Lady"

(Yes, there's this lady in my town who sells alligator burgers out of her creepy hot-dog cart... I want to try it but I'm scared I'll end up blowing up the bathroom over it)


----------



## Micara

The bitchy elephants from Dumbo.


----------



## Weirdo890

When I See An Elephant Fly


----------



## CastingPearls

A front seat to the parade of insecurity and self-delusion. (Pass the popcorn)


----------



## Micara

Pass the popcorn with extra butter, please. Hope it doesn't get stuck in my braces!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Damn popcorn got stuck in my teeth.


----------



## msbard90

Go suck on a teat


----------



## Weirdo890

Live Long and Suck It!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Living well is the best revenge.


----------



## Weirdo890

How To Talk Dirty and Influence People


----------



## Micara

Talk Dirty to Me!


----------



## msbard90

Talk to me, like lovers do!


----------



## CastingPearls

Talk is cheap.


----------



## Weirdo890

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## CastingPearls

Money talks. Bullshit walks.


----------



## Weirdo890

NeoConfederates


----------



## msbard90

I've walked for miles inside this pit of danger


----------



## littlefairywren

I'd Walk a Million Miles for One of Your Smiles


----------



## Never2fat4me

Oh Mammy!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Jazz hands


----------



## CastingPearls

Razzle Dazzle


----------



## snuggletiger

chicago chicago


----------



## Weirdo890

Sweet Home Chicago!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Chicago Town Pizzas.


----------



## Micara

Pizzeria Uno!!!

:eat2:


----------



## Linda

Draw Four.......I choose Green!


----------



## Micara

Gumby!


----------



## Linda

Pokey :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Blockheads


----------



## Micara

Arrowheads


----------



## CastingPearls

Dickheadshahahaha


----------



## Micara

Pinheads!


----------



## CastingPearls

pinwheels on the fourth of July


----------



## msbard90

windmills.


----------



## Micara

Moulin Rouge


----------



## CastingPearls

Diamond Dogs


----------



## Micara

Diamonds are a girl's best friend!

Really!


----------



## CastingPearls

A dog is a man's best friend. (proof girls are smarter)


----------



## Micara

Haha!!!

It's a dog eat dog world.

(And boy am I hungry!)


----------



## CastingPearls

.....and I keep a knife and fork in my pocket.


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> .....and I keep a knife and fork in my pocket.



A Girl Scout being prepared

I Brake for Buffets :eat1:


----------



## balletguy

girl scout cookies


----------



## CastingPearls

^^^^ disclaimer:do not taste like girl scouts


----------



## msbard90

tastes like chicken.


----------



## littlefairywren

Scaredy cat...


----------



## nitewriter

Cowardly Lion


----------



## littlefairywren

The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe


----------



## CastingPearls

In the jungle, the quiet jungle, the lion sleeps tonight......


----------



## nitewriter

Let Sleeping Dogs & Cats lie


----------



## BBW Betty

"The Truth About Cats and Dogs"


----------



## Heyyou

BBW Betty said:


> "The Truth About Cats and Dogs"



i wanna kitty


----------



## CastingPearls

BBW Betty said:


> "The Truth About Cats and Dogs"


Who let the dogs out??


----------



## littlefairywren

Lay down with dogs, wake up with fleas


----------



## CastingPearls

Catching fireflies in a jar.....


----------



## Adamantoise

Bioluminescence.


----------



## CastingPearls

Marlin and Dory in Finding Nemo

Dory:Yeah. I see a light.
Marlin: Yeah, I see it too.
Dory: Hey, Conscience, am I dead?
Marlin: No, no. I see it, too.
[they swim up to the light] 
Dory: It's so... *pretty*.
Marlin: [mesmerized] I'm feeling... happy, and that's a big deal... for me.
Dory: I want to touch it...
[she does; the light bobs quickly away]
Dory: Oh!
Marlin: Hey, come back. Come on back here. I'm gonna get you.
Dory: Come here.
Marlin: [singing] I'm gonna swim with you...
Dory: I'm gonna get you. I'm gonna get you.
Marlin: [singing] I'm gonna be your best friend...
[a big scary fish looms into view]
Marlin: ...Good feeling's gone. 
Dory and Marlin: AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## snuggletiger

Captain Nemo


----------



## Adamantoise

Sea captain.


----------



## littlefairywren

She sells sea shells by the sea shore.......


----------



## CastingPearls

....with silver bells and cockle shells and pretty maids all in a row.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Row, row, row your boat gently down the stream.....


----------



## isamarie69

Rock the boat.



(lol or the penis thread)


----------



## msbard90

Good ole rock and roll


----------



## littlefairywren

Shake, rattle and roll


----------



## CastingPearls

death rattle


----------



## snuggletiger

Death Mask


----------



## CastingPearls

Faces of Death


----------



## snuggletiger

Funeral March


----------



## KittyKitten

Roses are red


----------



## Linda

But Daisies are better.


----------



## CastingPearls

Pushing daisies


----------



## Micara

The Piemaker



and Chuck.


----------



## Adamantoise

Bakery... :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweeney Todd


----------



## littlefairywren

Secret Window


----------



## Linda

Hitchcock is the bomb!!


----------



## littlefairywren

The Nude Bomb


----------



## CastingPearls

Blonde Bombshell


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: And here they are Jayne Mansfield:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

One scoop or two?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Rocky Road


----------



## Linda

The High Road is always the bumpy one


----------



## littlefairywren

The Highwayman


----------



## snuggletiger

Boy named Sue


----------



## KittyKitten

Suzy's got your number!


----------



## Adamantoise

Wake up,little Susie.


----------



## Micara

Rise and Shine!


----------



## Linda

It's a beautiful mornin'..........


----------



## nitewriter

Linda said:


> It's a beautiful mornin'..........



For some Afternoon Delight:smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Turkish Delight


----------



## Linda

Aslan.......


----------



## CastingPearls

In the jungle, the quiet jungle the lion sleep tonight.....


----------



## Micara

Jungle Boogie!


----------



## Weirdo890

The Jungle Book


----------



## CastingPearls

The Book of Counted Sorrows


----------



## Weirdo890

The Man of Constant Sorrow


----------



## littlefairywren

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> The Man in the Iron Mask



is in search of an Iron Maiden, must be rust free, call ***-**** ask for Tinman


----------



## littlefairywren

WD-40....keeps things well oiled, and trouble free


----------



## Weirdo890

Oil Can Harry


----------



## CastingPearls

It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lamb roast with all the trimmings....baaa!


----------



## Micara

Buffalo Bill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDgS6qLsVM4


----------



## CastingPearls

with fava beans and a nice chianti.....


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight's Iron Chef Challenge pits Bobby Flay against Hannibal Lecter. The secret ingrediant they both must use is ...rrriipp.....Calf's Brains


----------



## littlefairywren

The Secret Garden


----------



## Lamia

Margaret O'Brien


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Women


----------



## rellis10

Big Men :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cuddly muffins


----------



## Adamantoise

Chocolate muffins,freshly baked!


----------



## CastingPearls

Pop n Fresh..hee hee hee hee hee hee


----------



## Adamantoise

Pillsbury Dough Boy.


----------



## littlefairywren

Thin and crispy pizza.....yummy!


----------



## swamptoad

crispy french fries ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Now I am craving a Big Mac!


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Now I am craving a Big Mac!



must not forget the milkshake, flavor of your choosing


----------



## littlefairywren

Choices, choices! And the winner is........


----------



## Micara

Winner, winner chicken dinner


----------



## Linda

What? What?...Chicken butt!


----------



## nitewriter

Ding, Ding!.....Buffalo Wings!


----------



## Adamantoise

Ding,fries are done.


----------



## littlefairywren

Come and get it!!!!!


----------



## isamarie69

Badfinger



(but Paul wrote it)


----------



## Micara

Goldmember!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Oh yesh. Yesh yesh yesh yesh. This is a keeper.".....hahaha, grotesque little man


----------



## Never2fat4me

I love gooooooold!


----------



## littlefairywren

Spirit fingers


----------



## Gyrene

jazz hands!


----------



## littlefairywren

The Jazz Singer


----------



## Gyrene

Al Jolsen ... mammy!


----------



## littlefairywren

How I love ya, how I love ya....


----------



## nitewriter

Love, Love Me do


----------



## littlefairywren

"How do I love thee? Let me count the ways...,"


----------



## isamarie69

How many licks.......


----------



## littlefairywren

All day sucker


----------



## isamarie69

Everlasting Gobstopper


----------



## littlefairywren

Violet! You're turning violet, Violet!


----------



## Gyrene

"The snosberries taste like snosberries!"


----------



## CastingPearls

Once again you really shouldn't mumble, 'cause it's kinda starting to bum me out.


----------



## Adamantoise

Could you repeat that,please-I'm afraid I didn't quite hear what you said.


----------



## littlefairywren

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## CastingPearls

All the better to eat you with.....


----------



## Adamantoise

Sharp teeth...


----------



## CastingPearls

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie pop? Let's see.....


----------



## paintsplotch

one... two.... three! munch munch munch!!! Three licks:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

paintsplotch said:


> one... two.... three! munch munch munch!!! Three licks:eat2:



A fast appetite....

(Welcome to Dimensions!)


----------



## CastingPearls

The world is your oyster


----------



## paintsplotch

i see food, i eat it... hahaah


----------



## CastingPearls

Eat or be eaten.


----------



## Adamantoise

It's a dog-eat-dog world.


----------



## paintsplotch

CastingPearls said:


> Eat or be eaten.



:: snark ::


----------



## nitewriter

Monday your the Shark, Tuesday you're Shark bait


----------



## CastingPearls

and I've got a knife and fork in my pocket


----------



## paintsplotch

is that a banana in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## CastingPearls

pocket rocket


----------



## nitewriter

Pocket Pool, new from Harrows 4 models to choose from small, medium, large and Oh My Gawd!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh Santa, is that a candy cane in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## nitewriter

Sweets for the sweet


----------



## CastingPearls

Candy is dandy but sex won't rot your teeth.


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Candy is dandy but sex won't rot your teeth.



True but teeth can get in the way of a good tonguelashing


----------



## CastingPearls

Hurts so good.


----------



## Linda

Hmmm thinking about getting another tattoo.


----------



## littlefairywren

"The plane, boss, the plane!"


----------



## Micara

"I've had it with these monkey fighting snakes on this Monday to Friday plane!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4t6zNZ-b0A


----------



## littlefairywren

Monkey, Pigsie, Sandy and Tripitaka


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Monkey, Pigsie, Sandy and Tripitaka



Versus Donkey, Pippin, Randy and Trifecta in tonight's tagteam match


----------



## littlefairywren

Perfect Match


----------



## isamarie69

Tennis anyone?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Coffee, tea, or me?


----------



## littlefairywren

An offer that's hard to refuse


----------



## Gyrene

Don Corleone


----------



## Adamantoise

The Godfather.


----------



## nitewriter

James Brown, The Godfather of :bow: Soul :bow:


----------



## Gyrene

I've got soul but I'm not a soldier


----------



## littlefairywren

Soldier of Fortune


----------



## nitewriter

Fortune Hunter


----------



## littlefairywren

Live prey....


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2: Fresh Meat :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Road kill......I am not in a good place at the moment lol


----------



## nitewriter

Dingo Alfresco


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahahaha! Hello there, Charlie 

The dingo took my baby!!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: G'day Kimberley:bow:

The Crocodilehunters Kid? Dingo doesn't stand a chance


----------



## littlefairywren

Bobbing for apples


----------



## nitewriter

Smacking the Pinata.....ooow Chocolate


----------



## littlefairywren

Kicking the habit....but not Chocolate


----------



## nitewriter

Chuck Norris versus the Kung Fu Nuns


----------



## isamarie69

Walker flying nun


----------



## littlefairywren

Flying High


----------



## Gyrene

High Times


----------



## littlefairywren

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Gyrene

Aloha Mr Hand


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL 

Talk to the hand, cause the face ain't listening!


----------



## Never2fat4me

You can't face the truth!


----------



## littlefairywren

And the truth shall set you free!


----------



## nitewriter

Truth or Consequences


----------



## Adamantoise

Face the concequences!


----------



## littlefairywren

Consequences of Falling


----------



## Linda

Splat !!


----------



## littlefairywren

The sound of a bug hitting the windscreen!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> The sound of a bug hitting the windscreen!



Reminds me of the opening scene of Men In Black-"Goddamned bugs!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Reminds me of the opening scene of Men In Black-"Goddamned bugs!"



LOL, yes!!

You're not a gnat are you, Bug?


----------



## Adamantoise

Stop bugging me...


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Stop Till You Get Enough


----------



## nitewriter

Please Sir, can I have some more?


----------



## Linda

Bends over for a spanking.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda!!! So that is how it is....lol. It's always the quiet ones 

Pass the whip!


----------



## Linda

Bwahaha and you pulled out the Whip!! lol



Whip it ! Whip it good!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Bwahaha and you pulled out the Whip!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Whip it ! Whip it good!!



Hahaha, oh girl....you have made my morning! You really have 

Flower power


----------



## nitewriter

Peace, Love and Cool Whip


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Cool whip on a nice hot fudge sundae.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fudge brownies, with white choc chips


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Chocolate Rain..............


----------



## littlefairywren

Now that is an interesting idea!


----------



## nitewriter

MistahSmooth_CT said:


> Chocolate Rain..............



Chocolate Thunder


----------



## Micara

The Thunder from Down Under!!! 

:smitten:


----------



## nitewriter

Geez Louise!, Light a Match!!!


----------



## Linda

Whatch this!! (Tries to fart) teehee


----------



## nitewriter

Clean up in Aisle 6!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## Never2fat4me

Richie Rich!


----------



## littlefairywren

Get Rich or Die Tryin'


----------



## isamarie69

To live and die in L.A.


----------



## Micara

Live and Let Die


----------



## isamarie69

Paul Mccartney!!!


(YAAY That is my all time favorite song ever ever ever!!)


----------



## CastingPearls

When I'm 64.


----------



## nitewriter

Fab 4 minus 3


----------



## Linda

One is the loneliest number....


----------



## Micara

One fish, Two fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish...


----------



## nitewriter

One Potato,Two Potato, Three Potato, Four, Five Potato, Six Potato, Seven Potato, More???


----------



## Linda

Mmmmm baked potatoe and steak!


----------



## CastingPearls

Outback steakhouse, Lonestar, Texas Roadhouse....<drooling>


----------



## Linda

Wallabee Darns. Mmmmm


----------



## CastingPearls

Blooming freakin' onion.


----------



## Linda

Peanut shells everywhere!


----------



## nitewriter

Linda said:


> Peanut shells everywhere!



"Yes Watson, they want us to think a Packyderm purloined the Maltese Peanut by planting this Red Herring!"


----------



## CastingPearls

Swedish Fish


----------



## nitewriter

Norwegan Wood


----------



## CastingPearls

You Better Knock Knock Knock on Wood!!!


----------



## Linda

Baby !!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Baby Animals.


----------



## CastingPearls

OMG that's one of MY FAVORITE ANIMALS, Tom!!!!!


The North Pole


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> OMG that's one of MY FAVORITE ANIMALS, Tom!!!!!
> 
> 
> The North Pole



The bitter cold.

They're adorable,aren't they? :happy:


----------



## Linda

Jack frost!


We have a new baby polar bear at our zoo. So adorable.


----------



## CastingPearls

Frost my cake


----------



## nitewriter

Frosted Mug of Root Beer


----------



## CastingPearls

Crying in my beer.


----------



## Linda

There's a tear in my beer


----------



## nitewriter

There's a tear in my ear from lying down and crying my heart out over you!:really sad:


----------



## Adamantoise

While my guitar gently weeps.


----------



## isamarie69

John, Paul George and Ringo.

(lol I feel like im following you around)


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> John, Paul George and Ringo.
> 
> (lol I feel like im following you around)



 

English Musicians.


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:The Yorkshire Pudding Chamberpot Orchestra:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Yorkshire pudding goes very nicely with roast beef and gravy...:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

And Spotted Dick for Desert ! :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Fun With Dick and Jane


----------



## Adamantoise

Jim Carreys' rubber-faced shenanigans.


----------



## littlefairywren

The pen is blue!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

A brief moment of insanity!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01




----------



## littlefairywren

Insane In The Brain


----------



## Adamantoise

Cypress Hill. :bow:


----------



## nitewriter

Pine Valley


----------



## littlefairywren

"Hi, I'm Fred. I like tacos and '71 Cabernet. My favorite color is magenta."


----------



## nitewriter

" Hi Fred, I'm Ernie I like Burgers & 66 GTO's. My favorite color is British Racing Green"


----------



## Micara

Bert & Ernie


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> " Hi Fred, I'm Ernie I like Burgers & 66 GTO's. My favorite color is British Racing Green"



Charlie, that made me laugh so hard my tummy hurts now!! :happy:

Big Bird


----------



## Adamantoise

An old big bird (sort of).


----------



## littlefairywren

Old boiler


----------



## Micara

Freddy Krueger


----------



## CastingPearls

Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## Adamantoise

One-Fingered Salute.


----------



## littlefairywren

Waving hello....hellooooo!


----------



## Adamantoise

Greetings.


----------



## CastingPearls

Salutations


----------



## snuggletiger

Auld Lang Syne


----------



## Adamantoise

Robert Burns.


----------



## kristineirl

"Excellent"


----------



## Adamantoise

Charles Montgomery Burns.


----------



## CastingPearls

Smithershis loving assistant


----------



## Adamantoise

Sycophancy.


----------



## kristineirl

synchronicity (also, scrantonicity)


----------



## Adamantoise

Synchronised Swimming.


----------



## CastingPearls

Adult Swim


----------



## kristineirl

Boxy Brown


----------



## CastingPearls

How now brown cow?


----------



## bbwildrose

the rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain


----------



## CastingPearls

Spanish Fly


----------



## Linda

<singing> Aww me so Horny...


----------



## CastingPearls

Me love you long time.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ping pong, anyone?


----------



## KittyKitten

Gen Tso Chicken


----------



## nitewriter

Colonel Sanders Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## littlefairywren

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Adamantoise

The Rockerfeller Skank by FatBoySlim (samples a track called 'Sliced *Tomatoes*')


----------



## CastingPearls

Oysters Rockerfeller


----------



## Adamantoise

Oysters as castanets (Addams Family Values film.) :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

Eating Oysters before a big date- aprodesiac:blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

I am all for an aphrodisiac....but hold the oysters. Yikkety!


----------



## CastingPearls

Chocolate is also an aphrodisiac too and I KNOW you love that!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lip smacking good!!


----------



## nitewriter

Chapstick


----------



## littlefairywren

Pucker up!


----------



## nitewriter

Chocolate Kisses Coming up!


----------



## Linda

Mmm Chocolate....Mmmm Kisses....chocolate....kisses....CHOCOLATE!!....KISSES!!!

ok sorry I got way too excited. lol


Hershey


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten: Milton Hershey :smitten: Chocolatier Extroadinaire:bow:


----------



## Micara

Willy Wonka


----------



## littlefairywren

Oompa Loompa, doopety do.....


----------



## CastingPearls

DADDY!! I want a trained squirrel!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Feral children


----------



## nitewriter

Children of the Corn


----------



## littlefairywren

Popcorn, DVD's and canoodling on the couch :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## littlefairywren

Magna Doodle


----------



## CastingPearls

cock-a-doodle-doo


----------



## littlefairywren

Cock a Leekie....which is rather tasty, despite it's name


----------



## Never2fat4me

Potato leek soup - mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

One potato
Two potato
Three potato
Four....


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Four Calling Birds......


----------



## CastingPearls

Yeah as long as Verizon doesn't drop the calls....
Can you hear me now? <snicker>


----------



## Linda

Hot Steve at the Verizon store!


(Funny story, the other day went in to have them load my new phone. My son was with me and he said, "Mommy isn't that the guy you said was hot to your friend?" :doh::doh::doh


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Hot Steve at the Verizon store!
> (Funny story, the other day went in to have them load my new phone. My son was with me and he said, "Mommy isn't that the guy you said was hot to your friend?" :doh::doh::doh



I could so do with a hot Steve right now! Or Brian, David, Tom, Dick or Harry because I am FREEZING! 

Hot dogs, with mustard


----------



## xysoseriousx

July 4th BBQ


----------



## Adamantoise

Spare Ribs!


----------



## CastingPearls

spitting watermelon seeds off the deck LOL


----------



## Adamantoise

Going Overboard!


----------



## littlefairywren

Walking the plank


----------



## Linda

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Pirate Mating call.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Pirate Mating call.



LOL! You got it bad, girl!

When a Stranger Calls


----------



## CastingPearls

They're coming to get you, Barbara!


----------



## Linda

They're coming to take you away. HaHa!


(LFW I don't have it bad, just silliness....lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

Men in white coats

@Linda....my bad!  It's me who's got it bad lol


----------



## Linda

Mmmm hottie doctors.


(ok maybe I DO have it bad. haha)


----------



## CastingPearls

HouseHugh Laurie


----------



## littlefairywren

Hottie doctor making house calls.....


----------



## CastingPearls

hottie male home nurses work too.....


----------



## nitewriter

Temperatures are rising!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

clothing optional


----------



## nitewriter

nothing but a smile .......and a thong


----------



## Linda

Thong Th-thong, thong thong


----------



## nitewriter

" And next on Utah's got talent, Lisping Louise Labrador will be singing ... With a Thong in my Fart


----------



## CastingPearls

Tiny Bubbles......


----------



## nitewriter

Smells like Don Ho


----------



## CastingPearls

Ho-Ho's, Big Wheels, and Ring Dings.


----------



## nitewriter

Devil Dogs, Red Hots & Little Debbie :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Suzie-Q's, Lemonheads and Pixie-stix


----------



## nitewriter

Twinkies, Swedish Fish, and Good & Plenty


----------



## CastingPearls

Snowcaps, Milkduds and Gummibears

I CAN GO ALL DAY MAAAAAAAN!!! YOU WANT SUMMA DIS????? ROFL


----------



## Adamantoise

Pick 'N' Mix... :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

Canada Mints, Sour Balls, & Hariboo bears

Touche  , Sorry part of my day job is to Merchandise the Candy aisle In Stop & Shops In North Western New Jersey


----------



## littlefairywren

Mmmm, lollies!!!

Don't give up your day job


----------



## KittyKitten

There's only one 'job' I need from you right now......


----------



## Adamantoise

Innuendoes!


----------



## nitewriter

sarcasm with a smile


----------



## littlefairywren

Smile! You're on Candid Camera! My god, I am old!


----------



## isamarie69

Bloopers and practical jokes.


----------



## littlefairywren

Practical Magic


----------



## nitewriter

making chocolate stains vanish _expelleamous!!!_


----------



## Linda

Shout it out!


----------



## CastingPearls

You Know You Make Me Wanna SHOUT!!! HEEEEEEY!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Shout,
Shout,
Let it all out,
These are the things I could do without.


----------



## CastingPearls

These are a few of my favorite things.....


----------



## Adamantoise

When the dog bites,when the bee stings...


----------



## CastingPearls

Code Blue! STAT!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Contamination...


----------



## littlefairywren

Quarantine


----------



## nitewriter

"You can check in, but you can never leave!".....Hotel California


----------



## littlefairywren

Leavin' On Your Mind


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't Go 'way Mad. Just Go Away. (Blondie)


----------



## nitewriter

" I'm Leavin on a Jet Plane,don't know when I'll be back again"


----------



## CastingPearls

Da plane! Da plane!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Vertically challenged.....as am I


----------



## Never2fat4me

Short people got no reason to live.

(Don't blame me for that one! Blame Randy Newman. Now I'll have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the day. Damn you littlefairywren! )


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> Short people got no reason to live.
> 
> (Don't blame me for that one! Blame Randy Newman. Now I'll have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the day. Damn you littlefairywren! )



Hahahahaha!

Everything happens for a reason


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't Worry. Be Happy.


----------



## nitewriter

What me worry? .....Alfred E. Neuman


----------



## CastingPearls

his evil twin: David Letterman.


----------



## Linda

Here is tonight's top ten list.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Countdown....10, 9, 8.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Space Oddity


----------



## littlefairywren

The Odd Couple


----------



## nitewriter

Zena, Warrior Princess & Pee Wee Herman


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Zena, Warrior Princess & Pee Wee Herman



That is worse than odd, Charlie! That is just creepy lol 

Magazine, anyone?


----------



## Adamantoise

National Geographic.


----------



## nitewriter

Lets see I've got Redbook or Weird New Jersey.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ripley's Believe it or Not!


----------



## Gyrene

littlefairywren said:


> Ripley's Believe it or Not!



... I'm walking on air, never thought i could be so free-ee-ee


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL!

Ill fitting super hero suits


----------



## willowmoon

Restricted Area - No Unauthorized Entry


----------



## kristineirl

High Voltage


----------



## willowmoon

Shock The Monkey


----------



## kristineirl

Coal Chamber I know, I know, but i prefer coal chamber's version to peter gabriels. that doesn't mean i don't like peter gabriel, he is one of my absolute favorites. /rant


----------



## Micara

canary in a coal mine


----------



## CastingPearls

Blue canary in the oven by the light-switch, who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul, -TMBG


----------



## kristineirl

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree, merry merry king of the bush is he


----------



## CastingPearls

Havin' a Party at the Loquat Tree


----------



## willowmoon

Bush league.


----------



## Gyrene

Durham Bulls


----------



## BBW Betty

Bull Durham


----------



## Micara

The Chicago Bulls


----------



## littlefairywren

The Wind in the Willows


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> The Wind in the Willows



The Moon in the sky, Godiva Chocolates & Thou:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

A Night in Heaven


----------



## Never2fat4me

Pennies from Heaven.


----------



## littlefairywren

A penny for your thoughts?


----------



## flinflam

$20 to act them out!


----------



## willowmoon

A Night of Community Theater.


----------



## kristineirl

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Micara

I'm just a sweet transvestite...


----------



## Linda

It's just a jump to the left. 
And then a step to the right! 
Put your hands on your hips... 
You bring your knees in tight!
But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insane 
Let's do the time warp again!


----------



## Micara

In just seven days, I can make you a man. Dig it if you can.


----------



## Gyrene

Dig A Pony


----------



## CastingPearls

Beating a dead horse


----------



## Adamantoise

Metaphors.


----------



## CastingPearls

similes..............


----------



## Adamantoise

Smilies...  :doh: :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Little happy balls of emotion


----------



## Adamantoise

Plasma Sphere.

I had one of these once,but it fell off my shelf and smashed.


----------



## littlefairywren

I remember those, Tom! 

Bad hair days


----------



## nitewriter

Gee I don't remember them!

no hair days


----------



## littlefairywren

Bald is Beautiful


----------



## willowmoon

The King and I


----------



## littlefairywren

Shall We Dance


----------



## Adamantoise

Let's dance! 

Put on your red shoes and dance the blues.


----------



## littlefairywren

A very, very, very big rock


----------



## Adamantoise

Kjeragbolten!


----------



## flinflam

jagermeister


----------



## Adamantoise

I've gotta get a beer....


----------



## Gyrene

Heineken or Amstel


----------



## Adamantoise

Crisp,cold can.


----------



## littlefairywren

As cold as a witch's tit......and right now, it is!


----------



## Adamantoise

Wicca and sorcery.

(You're cold? I'm absolutely boiling!) :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

My feet are turning blue lol. How hot is it over there, Tom?

Black Magic


----------



## nitewriter

Shazam! Abracadabra!Bibbitty Bopitty Boo! zap~


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> My feet are turning blue lol. How hot is it over there, Tom?
> 
> Black Magic



Ancient curses...

I'm not entirely sure...I am sitting in a leather chair,which admittedly doesn't help the matter...


----------



## littlefairywren

Evil eye

No, that would make it worse!


----------



## Adamantoise

Fu Manchu







I need to sit on a towel or something....


----------



## littlefairywren

Signs of infinite power

Something made of cotton.


----------



## Adamantoise

Supernatural beings.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fairies, goblins, ghouls


----------



## Adamantoise

Residents of the woods.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Resident Evil


----------



## littlefairywren

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor Strangelove @ 4 O'clock!


----------



## Micara

Doctor Who!


----------



## littlefairywren

Who do you think you are!?!


----------



## CastingPearls

Identity theft


----------



## Adamantoise

Criminology.


----------



## littlefairywren

oopsie....


----------



## littlefairywren

Forensics....


----------



## Adamantoise

Ballistics.


----------



## littlefairywren

Just Shoot Me


----------



## nitewriter

Ready to shoot your pictures?


----------



## littlefairywren

A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## swamptoad

wordy words ......


----------



## Gyrene

... scrabble ...


----------



## willowmoon

Floor tiles


----------



## Gyrene

Travertine


----------



## CastingPearls

mosaic..............


----------



## Adamantoise

Sculptures.


----------



## CastingPearls

body modification


----------



## Adamantoise

Piercings.


----------



## littlefairywren

Now that is attractive.....lol 

Welcome to my Nightmare


----------



## Adamantoise

Alice Cooper...

(That's Doug Bradley from Hellraiser-pretty cool film).


----------



## Gyrene

My Frankenstein


----------



## littlefairywren

Igor.......


----------



## Adamantoise

"Yes,Master?"


----------



## CastingPearls

Young Frankenstein


----------



## nitewriter

Pardon me Boy? Is this the Transylvainia Station?


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Mummy is that you?



LOL!

Scarab beetles


----------



## CastingPearls

Sarcophagus


----------



## littlefairywren

Sleep, you are getting sleepy......


----------



## nitewriter

You have a choice the traditional look of Walnut or Cherry for your final home or the industrial look of Stainless Steel........Brochure Batesville Casket Company


----------



## nitewriter

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CastingPearls

Mausoleumwas also a cool movie.


----------



## nitewriter

The Crypt Keeper


----------



## littlefairywren

My Sister's Keeper


----------



## CastingPearls

The Lovely Bones


----------



## Never2fat4me

Bones (TV show)


----------



## littlefairywren

Temperance


----------



## Gyrene

Petulance ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Temper tanties


----------



## willowmoon

Mel Gibson


----------



## littlefairywren

Picnic short of a sandwich


----------



## snuggletiger

Morris Stoloff


----------



## Adamantoise

Molotov Cocktail.


----------



## CastingPearls

shrimp cocktail


----------



## Adamantoise

Delicious sea-food.


----------



## kristineirl

Siete Mares


----------



## Adamantoise

kristineirl said:


> Siete Mares



Soup!

I admit,I had to look this up. :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

Clam Chowder


----------



## CastingPearls

Clams Casino (damn I'm getting hungry)


----------



## Adamantoise

Casino Royale.


----------



## nitewriter

Fudge Ripple Royale, one flavor down 31 to go!


----------



## Linda

Baskin Robbins


----------



## BBW Betty

Red Robin..... Yum!


----------



## littlefairywren

When The Red Red Robin Comes Bob Bob Bobbin' Along


----------



## kristineirl

Dwight Schrute Bobble Head


----------



## littlefairywren

kristineirl said:


> Dwight Schrute Bobble Head



OMG, can you actually get those? I love Dwight lol :happy:

The Office


----------



## swamptoad

Office Space .....


----------



## calauria

swamptoad said:


> Office Space .....





myspace


----------



## littlefairywren

Facebook....


----------



## nitewriter

tired of looking like a Sharpei.....Book a Facial!


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, can I have your autograph? Here, you can use my Sharpie....


----------



## Gyrene

Sharpie in pooper ... 4Chan


----------



## littlefairywren

Gyrene said:


> Sharpie in pooper ... 4Chan



Noooo, are you saying what I think you are saying? LOL 

Pooper scooper


----------



## Adamantoise

Waste Disposal.


----------



## Gyrene

Waste Management


----------



## willowmoon

Loss Prevention


----------



## Adamantoise

Lossless compression.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hair loss....


----------



## CastingPearls

wigsand toupees


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Stolen Identity...


----------



## littlefairywren

A fresh start


----------



## CastingPearls

Witness Protection Program


----------



## littlefairywren

Dont have sex, because you will get pregnant and die. Dont have sex in the missionary position, dont have sex standing up . . . Just dont do it, promise? OK, everybody take some rubbers.


----------



## CastingPearls

tin foil hats


----------



## littlefairywren

Stupid is, as stupid does


----------



## CastingPearls

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lolly Gobble Bliss Bombs


----------



## willowmoon

I'm your ch-ch-ch-ch-ch cherry bomb!


----------



## littlefairywren

She's My Cherry Pie


----------



## willowmoon

"We have a warrant for your arrest, sir ...."


----------



## littlefairywren

Do you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth?


----------



## willowmoon

You can't handle the truth !!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Handle with care


----------



## Gyrene

What can brown do for you?


----------



## willowmoon

Mr. Hankey


----------



## littlefairywren

Hanky panky


----------



## KittyKitten

Playing horizontal leap frog


----------



## willowmoon

Frogger -- the video game


----------



## KittyKitten

Atari ST....


----------



## kristineirl

Gameavision


----------



## Gyrene

spectravision


----------



## nitewriter

Pong- grand daddy of all video games


----------



## Adamantoise

Table Tennis.


----------



## littlefairywren

Picnic tables


----------



## Linda

Yogi bear


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey, Boo-Boo!


----------



## Adamantoise

Two ghosts.


----------



## Linda

Patrick Swayze and casper


----------



## Never2fat4me

Dirty Dancing.


----------



## isamarie69

La bamba.



(lol years ago when we had vhs tapes, I had copied Dirty dancing and La bamba on the same tape. So i aways think of La bamba when i see dirty dancing.)


----------



## willowmoon

It takes two to tango.


----------



## littlefairywren

Last Tango in Paris


----------



## Gyrene

Eiffell Tower


----------



## littlefairywren

Leaning Tower of Pisa


----------



## Gyrene

New York style pizza pie


----------



## littlefairywren

Pie, Pie, Me Oh My, I Love Pie!


----------



## Gyrene

Keylime :eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

Key Largo....


----------



## willowmoon

Largo Winch


----------



## nitewriter

Fraser Crane


----------



## littlefairywren

Ichabod Crane


----------



## CastingPearls

Sleepy Hollow (I was there yesterday. I shit you not)


----------



## littlefairywren

Season of Hollow Soul


----------



## curveyme

"Season(s) in the Sun" (remember /that/ song)


----------



## littlefairywren

curveyme said:


> "Season(s) in the Sun" (remember /that/ song)



OMG, yes I do! :happy:

Blinded by the Light


----------



## CastingPearls

Total Eclipse of the Heart


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Total Eclipse of the Heart



LOL, Elaine...I used to scream that into my hair brush. Loved that song 

Total Recall


----------



## Linda

Men are from mars, Women are from Venus


----------



## littlefairywren

Me Tarzan, you Jane


----------



## KittyKitten

That Thong thong thong thong let me see that thoooooooooongggg


----------



## nitewriter

If you show me yours, I'll show you mine


----------



## Never2fat4me

It's not how big it is, it's how you use it.


----------



## Linda

America's Got Talent


----------



## littlefairywren

Captain America


----------



## willowmoon

Avengers, Assemble !!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Marvel Comics


----------



## willowmoon

Last Comic Standing


----------



## Adamantoise

Stand-up talent.


----------



## Weirdo890

Stand up for your rights!!


----------



## mercy

"Stand up. Oh, you are doing. Sorry."


----------



## Weirdo890

I Should Have Known Better


----------



## Adamantoise

Lessons learnt.


----------



## Weirdo890

Students, please recite your lessons.


----------



## swamptoad

pretty please ......


----------



## Weirdo890

Pretty Woman, walking down the street...


----------



## swamptoad

Roy Orbison tunes .....


----------



## Weirdo890

Blue Bayou :happy:


----------



## swamptoad

Bayou Swamp ........


----------



## Weirdo890

Swamp Buggy Races


----------



## littlefairywren

De Camptown ladies sing dis song, Doo-dah! doo-dah!
De Camptown race-track five miles long, Oh, doo-dah day!


----------



## Weirdo890

Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## littlefairywren

"This is a dog, not a chicken. Chicken's don't look like dogs. Who told you this was a chicken, son? Nice boy, but doesn't listen to a thing you say. You got a bum steer, son. I'm a chicken, not a schnook. You're wrong, son".


----------



## Weirdo890

*dies of laughter* You are awesome LFW.

"Chicken or Shnook, in our oven he'll look good."


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> *dies of laughter* You are awesome LFW.
> 
> "Chicken or Shnook, in our oven he'll look good."



Thanks hon! I have a soft spot for FH :happy:

Goodfellas


----------



## Adamantoise

Pizzeria... :eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

Thin and crispy....hold the anchovies!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Nice and crunchy! :eat2:


----------



## kristineirl

crunch n' munch


----------



## Linda

caramel corn


----------



## nitewriter

Cracker Jack


----------



## Adamantoise

Cream Crackers.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Puttin' on the Ritz.


----------



## littlefairywren

Tap Dogs....


----------



## curveyme

(The late)
Gregory Hines


----------



## KittyKitten

Chicken noodle soup, chicken noodle soup, do the chicken noodle soup.........


----------



## willowmoon

Jason Campbell throws another interception!


----------



## littlefairywren

Jason vs Freddy


----------



## willowmoon

Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## littlefairywren

When a finger points to the moon, the imbecile looks at the finger


----------



## goatboy

Fickle finger of fate


----------



## willowmoon

Mercyful Fate


----------



## kristineirl

Metallica's _Garage Inc. _


----------



## willowmoon

Crash Course in Brain Surgery


----------



## thirtiesgirl

"Plastic Surgery Disasters," by the Dead Kennedys


----------



## CastingPearls

Jocelyn Wildenstein


----------



## nitewriter

The Plastic Surgury Center of Waterloo Iowa Will be having A Sale on Silicone Implants this weekend, Come in an A and leave an F:bow: in the time it takes to have your oil changed


----------



## willowmoon

Silicon Valley


----------



## CastingPearls

Valley of the Dolls


----------



## snuggletiger

Peaceful Valley by Jack Teagarden


----------



## kristineirl

Hidden Valley Ranch.


----------



## willowmoon

The Chicken Ranch


----------



## Adamantoise

Alektorophobia (Fear Of Chickens)


----------



## CastingPearls

Robot Chicken


----------



## Adamantoise

Claymation.


----------



## CastingPearls

Wallace and Grommit


----------



## nitewriter

George Wallace & Curtis LeMay


----------



## littlefairywren

George of the Jungle


----------



## Adamantoise

Amazon Rainforest.


----------



## CastingPearls

Death by Snoo-Snoo


----------



## littlefairywren

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Adamantoise

Personification Of Death.


----------



## CastingPearls

Meet Joe Black


----------



## Adamantoise

Dark Comedy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lewis Black


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Eddie Izzard


----------



## littlefairywren

Eddie and the Cruisers


----------



## willowmoon

Eddie & The Cruisers


----------



## CastingPearls

Ed, Edd and Eddy


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Eddie & The Cruisers



OH Snap!!!!!


----------



## willowmoon

ok is THAT a first on this thread? thinking the same thing at the same time and posting it at exactly the same time? THE HELL ???? 

Cool.


----------



## nitewriter

Two snaps up!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

snap crackle & pop


----------



## littlefairywren

Just like a chocolate milk shake, only crunnnnnchie!!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Granola Smoothie :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Smooth Operator


----------



## willowmoon

Paradise (I absolutely LOVE Sade)


----------



## littlefairywren

Paradise Lost


----------



## willowmoon

Lost ---- John Locke


----------



## littlefairywren

Marco Polo


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Raise the Red Lantern


----------



## littlefairywren

thirtiesgirl said:


> Raise the Red Lantern



Oh wow, that is one of my favourite movies thirtiesgirl!!!!

Foot rubs


----------



## Adamantoise

Massage...


----------



## snuggletiger

being strangled.


----------



## littlefairywren

snuggletiger said:


> being strangled.



That is the worst kind of massage lol!

Shortness of breath


----------



## thirtiesgirl




----------



## Adamantoise

Golden Brown.


----------



## littlefairywren

On Golden Pond


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Chocolate & Cheese 

Edit: ...Ach, damn. _Littlefairywren_, you're too fast for me!


----------



## willowmoon

Cheez Doodles


----------



## CastingPearls

Barbequed pork rinds.


----------



## Adamantoise

Spare ribs and barbeque sauce. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

puddle of drool


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Handi-wipes. Heh.


----------



## Adamantoise

Wipe that smug look off of your face!


----------



## CastingPearls

You got something on your face right there. No THERE. No...on the left. Your OTHER left. Oh let me just get it. Jeez......


----------



## Adamantoise

Co-operation...


----------



## littlefairywren

Three legged race


----------



## Adamantoise

Triathletes...


----------



## nitewriter

tripod....


----------



## littlefairywren

Bunsen burner


----------



## nitewriter

Chemistry 101


----------



## CastingPearls

Beaker <meep>


----------



## littlefairywren

High Anxiety


----------



## CastingPearls

Sedatives and tranquilizers


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy place


----------



## CastingPearls

Comfortably Numb


----------



## littlefairywren

Flying pig


----------



## willowmoon

Pigs...In...SPACE !!!!


----------



## spiritangel

The Muppet Show


----------



## littlefairywren

It's Not Easy Being Green


----------



## spiritangel

Halfway down the stairs


----------



## willowmoon

Last Chance On The Stairway


----------



## spiritangel

Stairway to heaven


----------



## littlefairywren

Heaven Must be Missing an Angel


----------



## kieran1394

Heaven - The Eurogliders


----------



## littlefairywren

Sugar Gliders


----------



## nitewriter

"Sweet Soaring Spareribs Batman!!! It's Baconator!!!"


----------



## willowmoon

Mmmmmmmmmm........ BACON ........ 

View attachment drooling-homer-simpson.jpg


----------



## thirtiesgirl




----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Lisa Simpson & her Soulful Sax:bow:


----------



## willowmoon

View attachment blow_me.jpg



...........................


----------



## littlefairywren

Gone With the Wind


----------



## spiritangel

Southern Belles


----------



## willowmoon

Beauty & The Beast


----------



## littlefairywren

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## spiritangel

the eye of the storm


----------



## willowmoon

Storm Chasers


----------



## spiritangel

The Chasers war on everything


----------



## littlefairywren

War of the Roses


----------



## spiritangel

wedding bouquets


----------



## littlefairywren

Father of the Bride


----------



## Adamantoise

Steve Martin.


----------



## spiritangel

the three amigos


----------



## Adamantoise

The Weird Sisters.


----------



## nitewriter

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Adamantoise

Sharply dressed.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

The 'well dressed man,' from Blue Velvet


----------



## nitewriter

Bobby Vinton's hit song "Blue Velvet"


----------



## littlefairywren

Mr Lonely...


----------



## CastingPearls

Owner of a Lonely Heart


----------



## isamarie69

Yes..........


----------



## littlefairywren

No.........


----------



## nitewriter

maybe so...


----------



## littlefairywren

Could be.....if you play your cards right


----------



## nitewriter

Are we talking Gin Rummy,5 card stud, Slap Jack,....definately NOT Old Maid! Lets try Poker 5 card stud one eyed Jacks & Aussies Wild


----------



## littlefairywren

Strip Poker


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Strip Poker



Aye Lassie, I see your unmentionables, and I'll raise my Kilt!


----------



## littlefairywren

Caber toss


----------



## willowmoon

Ring Toss ...


----------



## littlefairywren

I don't give a toss!


----------



## willowmoon

It is better to give than to receive.


----------



## littlefairywren

The gift that keeps on giving......


----------



## Never2fat4me

Passing gas. (I have young nephews!)


----------



## willowmoon

Pass The Dutchie


----------



## spiritangel

stovetop cooking


----------



## willowmoon

Stove Top Stuffing


----------



## spiritangel

roast chicken

(btw I had to google what stove top stuffing is never heard of it till now )


----------



## willowmoon

Popeye's Chicken


----------



## CastingPearls

dirty rice 

(sorry 'bout the pool o' drool)


----------



## willowmoon

"Rice-A-Roni ... The San Francisco Treat!" <singing>


----------



## Linda

Streetcars


----------



## CastingPearls

Stellaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Lager.....


----------



## littlefairywren

The morning after


----------



## CastingPearls

black coffee in bed


----------



## Linda

breakfast in bed


----------



## littlefairywren

Long lazy mornings....:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Sunday mornin'
rain is fallin'
Steal some covers, 
share some skin
Clouds are shrouding us in moments unforgettable
you slip to fit the mood that I am in...........


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Damn, too quick again for me. Kate Bush, "Cloudbusting."


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Up That Hill


----------



## willowmoon

Hank Hill ....


----------



## littlefairywren

The Hills Have Eyes....not nice btw


----------



## nitewriter

The Hills are Alive ....with the Sound of MUZAK


----------



## spiritangel

Rogers and Hammerstein


----------



## willowmoon

It's HAMMER time !!!


----------



## spiritangel

there is only one good answer to that

Parachute Pants rofl


----------



## nitewriter

Slave to Fashion....bring back Nehru Jackets & Bell Bottoms


----------



## littlefairywren

Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round....ah ha!!


----------



## nitewriter

:wubu::wubu::bow: Say Amen Sister!!!:bow::wubu::wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Sing it Sista


----------



## willowmoon

Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves


----------



## littlefairywren

R-E-S-P-E-C-T
Find out what it means to me....


----------



## spiritangel

Aretha Franklin


----------



## willowmoon

Hank Hill's narrow urethra


----------



## Linda

Urologist at work named Dick Tapper.....no joke either. lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Dick Tracy

Poor Dick Tapper lol....what on earth were his parents thinking when they called him that? I can't stop laughing


----------



## Adamantoise

Detectives.


----------



## nitewriter

Peeping Toms


----------



## littlefairywren

Jeepers creepers, where'd you get those peepers?!


----------



## willowmoon

Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## spiritangel

Horror Movies


----------



## littlefairywren

Freddy vs. Jason


----------



## willowmoon

Jason and the Argonauts


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Bo Peep has lost her sheep, 
and doesn't know where to find them. 
Leave them alone, and they'll come home,
wagging their tails behind them!


----------



## spiritangel

lamb roast


----------



## littlefairywren

Tom Cruise....lol


----------



## spiritangel

Risky Bussiness


----------



## willowmoon

How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying


----------



## spiritangel

Its a long way to the top


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

if you want to rock n' roll, that is.


----------



## kristineirl

_and party everyday_


----------



## nitewriter

like it's 1999


----------



## kristineirl

the internet is over


----------



## nitewriter

Time to use the AquaNet then


----------



## Adamantoise

Fishing trawlers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Jaws......


----------



## Adamantoise

Serrated Teeth.


----------



## littlefairywren

This is Rob.
Rob's a dentist, but we can't show you his face.......


----------



## Adamantoise

Anonymous.


----------



## nitewriter

Meet John Doe


----------



## littlefairywren

Doe, a deer
A female deer.....


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Ray...
Ramano?


----------



## Britty

Everybody loves him


----------



## nitewriter

Me?...
You talkin to me?
FA, I'm an FA !
So what!
La Tea da!


----------



## isamarie69

Taxi driver


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Cash Cab!
one of my favorite shows I might add


----------



## Britty

Taxi Cab Confessions


----------



## littlefairywren

Bless me father, for I have sinned...


----------



## isamarie69

The Thornbirds


----------



## littlefairywren

A rose between two thorns


----------



## willowmoon

Rose Byrne


----------



## littlefairywren

"What's in a name? That which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet."


----------



## nitewriter

Romeo & Juliet


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Franco Zeffirelli


----------



## Adamantoise

Italian film directors.


----------



## nitewriter

Frederico Fellini


----------



## littlefairywren

La Dolce Vita


----------



## CastingPearls

Dulce de leche


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten:Handful O'Lechers:smitten:.....Serial Oglers


----------



## curveyme

Pot o' Gold 
(I guess lechers reminded me of leprechauns??)


----------



## spiritangel

the rainbow connection


----------



## curveyme

The French Connection


----------



## littlefairywren

Perfume...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

(>^.^)> *Paris * <(^.^<)


----------



## spiritangel

romance (something I could do with a bunch of)


----------



## nitewriter

Harlequin Novels


----------



## littlefairywren

What a novel idea!


----------



## spiritangel

A good book, some chocolate and something nice to drink bliss


----------



## nitewriter

A 52" Plasma Tv on ESPN, a bag of Pork Rinds & a cold case Of Genny Cream Ale. Sweet


----------



## spiritangel

someone to share it with


----------



## CastingPearls

with you in spirit


----------



## spiritangel

with you in mind


----------



## CastingPearls

mind/body connection


----------



## spiritangel

Reiki (energy healing)


----------



## curveyme

Tantric breathing


----------



## spiritangel

Sting (umm filler cause answer is to small lol)


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

The Police


----------



## littlefairywren

You have the right to remain silent....yadda, yadda, yadda


----------



## Adamantoise

Not saying a single word.


----------



## CastingPearls

Silence is golden


----------



## spiritangel

The Grates (name of one of their songs)


----------



## littlefairywren

"The greatest thing you'll ever learn is just to love, and be loved in return"


----------



## nitewriter

All You Need Is Love


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Could You Be Loved?


----------



## littlefairywren

Bob Marley


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## nitewriter

A brick, a bong & 50 pounds of Oreos....Far Out!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Make mine Tim Tams, and I am so there


----------



## spiritangel

chocolate addict


----------



## willowmoon

Addicted To Love


----------



## Adamantoise

Robert Palmer.


----------



## nitewriter

Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Adamantoise

Rock!

La la la filling up space.


----------



## isamarie69

Well Led Zepplin of course.


----------



## Adamantoise

Heavy balloon.


----------



## littlefairywren

He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother


----------



## willowmoon

Heavy D and the Boyz


----------



## spiritangel

Boyz in the hood


----------



## kristineirl

"knowin' nothin' in life but to be legit, don't quote me boy, I ain't said shit"


----------



## willowmoon

Too legit ... too legit to quit!


----------



## nitewriter

So incredible, he samples my petal.....DON'T STOP!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Let us dance in the sun, wearing wild flowers in our hair...


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Let us dance in the sun, wearing wild flowers in our hair...



Summer Samba.

Good evening,miss. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Summer Samba.
> 
> Good evening,miss. :happy:



Summer Heights High

Howdy, Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

The sun rising from behind a hill.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Fool on the Hill"


----------



## Adamantoise

King Of The Hill.


----------



## littlefairywren

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall; 
Humpty Dumpty had a great fall. 
All the King's horses and all the King's men;
Couldn't put Humpty together again.


----------



## adelicateflwr

Coming Around... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEyHoceaPHw


----------



## littlefairywren

Coming to America


----------



## willowmoon

American History X


----------



## kristineirl

I'm the most dangerous man in this prison. You know why? 'Cause I control the underwear.


----------



## Adamantoise

Worlds' most dangerous man.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Man Who Knew Too Much


----------



## Adamantoise

Intellectualism.


----------



## kristineirl

Existentialism on prom night


----------



## nitewriter

cannibalism - A mind is a terrible thing to eat....even seasoned with curry


----------



## Adamantoise

Hannibal 'The Cannibal' Lecter.


----------



## nitewriter

Why Hello Clarisse, I'd love to have you for dinner!


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, a man with varied tastes....lol :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Having fingers in lots of pies.


----------



## CastingPearls

American Pie (but it wasn't a finger)


----------



## littlefairywren

Caught infraganti


----------



## snuggletiger

Spumoni with Gilmorris


----------



## nitewriter

Hot & Sour Soup with Mao Tse Tung


----------



## CastingPearls

A little chicken with Chicken Little. heh.


----------



## nitewriter

Red Snapper with Inspector Harry "Snapper" Organs


----------



## Adamantoise

Dr. Pepper.


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers...


----------



## Adamantoise

Round the rugged rock,the ragged rascal ran.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Round the rugged rock,the ragged rascal ran.



Yep Habenero Peppers will do that to you


----------



## littlefairywren

Burning Ring of Fire


----------



## spiritangel

advertising


----------



## willowmoon

Truth in Advertising


----------



## littlefairywren

Oxymoron....


----------



## Adamantoise

Freezer burn.


----------



## willowmoon

Feel the burn.


----------



## littlefairywren

Buns of steel.


----------



## Adamantoise

Buns and rolls.


----------



## Dmitra

Guns and roses


----------



## Adamantoise

You could be mine.


----------



## littlefairywren

Stalker.....


----------



## CastingPearls

restraining order


----------



## littlefairywren

Handcuffs, pink and fluffy.....lol


----------



## Linda

Whips...chains...and all that good stuff.


----------



## CastingPearls

<under the bed>


----------



## littlefairywren

Bogey man


----------



## CastingPearls

<also under the bed> be vewwwwwy qwiet


----------



## littlefairywren

Wabbit season


----------



## CastingPearls

Duck Season


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Change of seasons..


----------



## littlefairywren

"Time Of The Season"......Zombies


----------



## Adamantoise

Zombie Creeping Flesh.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Damn it where did I put my 12-gauge?!


----------



## CastingPearls

Bambi It's what's for dinner.


----------



## willowmoon

Yes, Dear .....


----------



## Adamantoise

Ever-suffering husband.


----------



## willowmoon

Animal husbandry.


----------



## nitewriter

Four H Exhibit at the County Fair


----------



## Adamantoise

The Fairgrounds.


----------



## littlefairywren

All's fair in love and war....


----------



## Adamantoise

Anything Goes!


----------



## littlefairywren

Pop goes the weasel.


----------



## spiritangel

Jack in the box


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> Jack in the box



Jack's in the trunk


----------



## willowmoon

Junk in the trunk


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Sublime Bootyliciousness :bow:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

All that and a bag of chips, 
and maybe some cookies, or a dozen, or two.


----------



## nitewriter

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> All that and a bag of chips,
> and maybe some cookies, or a dozen, or two.



And Pepto Bismol, must have Pepto!


----------



## CastingPearls

plop plop fizz fizz! Alka Seltzer


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> plop plop fizz fizz! Alka Seltzer



"I can't Believe I ate the Whole Thing!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Fabio........


----------



## nitewriter

Gothic Romance Novel Coverboy


----------



## littlefairywren

What a novel idea!!


----------



## willowmoon

Turn the page ...


----------



## littlefairywren

The Turn of the Screw


----------



## spiritangel

flower pressing


----------



## kristineirl

grape squashing


----------



## Adamantoise

Dionysus,greek god of wine, wine cups, wineskin, grapes, theater, and fertility.


----------



## nitewriter

Bacchaus - roman god of wine women & song


----------



## CastingPearls

Eros another great god


----------



## spiritangel

Erotic fiction


----------



## CastingPearls

How I Earned Money During Summer Vacation


----------



## nitewriter

A thesaurus and a notepad.....a dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## littlefairywren

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## nitewriter

A bar of Soap & Breath Mints work wonders


----------



## littlefairywren

A long soak, in a deep tub of hot water and sweet smelling bubbles :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

add a good book and something nice to drink and mayby some chokkies to the above total pampering bliss


----------



## willowmoon

Blissfully unaware ....


----------



## Adamantoise

Oblivious...


----------



## isamarie69

MEN ha ha it was so obvious!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> MEN ha ha it was so obvious!!!



Gender.

O I SEE WAHT YOU DID THAR.


----------



## spiritangel

battle of the sexes


----------



## nitewriter

Make Love Not War


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm a Lover, not a Fighter!


----------



## spiritangel

but everybody was Kung Foo Fighting


----------



## nitewriter

:batting: Enter the Dragon Queen :batting:


----------



## Adamantoise

Lei Fang (from Dead Or Alive).


----------



## littlefairywren

"You spin me right round, baby
right round like a record, baby
Right round round round"


----------



## spiritangel

"I'm so Dizzy 
my head is spinning
like a whirlpool 
it never ends"


----------



## Adamantoise

Dinophobia (fear of dizziness).


----------



## CastingPearls

Dino the Dinosaur


----------



## Adamantoise

The Flintstones' family pet.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> The Flintstones' family pet.



Was not allowed in the WaterBuffalo Lodge


----------



## EtobicokeFA

The Elk lodge.


----------



## littlefairywren

Secret men's business


----------



## spiritangel

Secret Womens Business


----------



## nitewriter

Secret, strong enough for a man but made for a woman.


----------



## littlefairywren

Old Spice Man (he is made for a woman lol) :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

mmm the smell of spices baking in yummy delicious stuff like cinnamin and nutmeg


----------



## CastingPearls

Pumpkin pie


----------



## littlefairywren

Trick or treat??


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweets for the sweet


----------



## littlefairywren

Sugar for my honey :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Sugar pie honeybunch


----------



## spiritangel

you know that I love you


----------



## nitewriter

:wubu::wubu: Wild Thing, You Make My Heart Sing:wubu::wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Feelin' Groovy


----------



## spiritangel

feelings nothing more than feelings


----------



## nitewriter

I'm hooked on a feeling


----------



## littlefairywren

Hook, line and sinker


----------



## CastingPearls

little stinker


----------



## littlefairywren

odour eaters


----------



## CPProp

Socks need washing


----------



## littlefairywren

A big rock comes in handy


----------



## CPProp

only in Blackpool


----------



## littlefairywren

Mrs Peacock....in the billiard room, with a candlestick
And I can't get onto yahoo!


----------



## CPProp

Are they being served said Mr. peacock to Mrs Slocombe - Just attending to my pussy she replied. Yahoo is a pain


----------



## littlefairywren

"You know, animals are very psychic. I mean, the least sign of danger and my pussy's hair stands on end."


----------



## CPProp

Its the lacquer, should use the one that can make the pussy hair soft and manageable


----------



## littlefairywren

Aristocats...


----------



## CPProp

I know stiff upper lips and all that - what


----------



## littlefairywren

Wax on, wax off....


----------



## CPProp

Getting to the root of the problem - Painful but so smooth


----------



## spiritangel

ginger (its a root after all )


----------



## littlefairywren

King Prawns in Ginger and Shallot.....nomnom :eat1:


----------



## CPProp

Thats shallot for to day, I'm going to have to retire shortly


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Thats shallot for to day, I'm going to have to retire shortly



The Lady of Shalot

Sweet dreams


----------



## CPProp

Lady of shalot - Appologies my lady I thought it was Scarlet O'haira


----------



## spiritangel

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## CPProp

Behind the Green door


----------



## CastingPearls

Down the rabbit hole


----------



## spiritangel

through the looking glass


----------



## CastingPearls

Heart of Glass


----------



## nitewriter

Buns of Steel


----------



## CastingPearls

cinnamon buns


----------



## spiritangel

yummm and baking


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot to trot!


----------



## spiritangel

melbourne cup


----------



## isamarie69

soccer I'm guessing.


----------



## Aria Bombshell

sexy men in shorts....


----------



## spiritangel

damn you tony aboott

budgie smugglers


----------



## littlefairywren

Birdman of Alcatraz


----------



## spiritangel

birdman rally


----------



## nitewriter

:batting: Catwoman of Altoona :batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

What's New Pussycat....whoa, whoa, whoa lol


----------



## spiritangel

the owl and the pussycat went to sea in a beautiful pea green boat


----------



## CastingPearls

Titanic....................


----------



## CPProp

Shipshape and Bristol Fashion


----------



## littlefairywren

Strike a pose!


----------



## nitewriter

There's Nothing to it! Vogue


----------



## spiritangel

sooo many answers flooding into brain at once eeep

Madonna


----------



## CastingPearls

Justify My Love


----------



## nitewriter

Just to find my Pants


----------



## littlefairywren

Pants off Friday....any day is a good day lol


----------



## willowmoon

Friday the 13th Part Whatever


----------



## spiritangel

All Hallows Eve


----------



## CPProp

Trick or treat


----------



## spiritangel

I want candy


----------



## isamarie69

Bow wow wow.


----------



## spiritangel

hmmm not so lil anymore


----------



## nitewriter

Big Dawg !!!


----------



## isamarie69

T-shirts. Im following you Nitewriter


----------



## Adamantoise

100% Cotton.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dry Clean Only


----------



## Adamantoise

Tumble dryers!


----------



## CPProp

A lot of hot air


----------



## CastingPearls

hot air balloon


----------



## CPProp

Hot to Trot


----------



## CastingPearls

too hot to handle


----------



## Adamantoise

Too cold to hold.


----------



## CastingPearls

cold as ice


----------



## CPProp

Ice cold in Alex


----------



## nitewriter

What I wouldn't do for a Nice Cold Klondike Bar:eat2::bow::happy:


----------



## CPProp

I'll drink to that - I'll drink to anything


----------



## isamarie69

Drink to me.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cheers....................


----------



## CPProp

Hipp Hipp horay


----------



## KittyKitten

Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas!


----------



## CPProp

Hi ho Hi ho its of to work I go


----------



## nitewriter

Ed McMahon


----------



## CPProp

'ed banger


----------



## KittyKitten

Aquanet and sequins


----------



## isamarie69

1985. i miss being a teenager


----------



## CPProp

George Orwell was a year out


----------



## littlefairywren

Animal Farm


----------



## spiritangel

Talking animals


----------



## CastingPearls

Babe................


----------



## spiritangel

Bacon yummmmmm


----------



## CastingPearls

Amanda. That was just WRONG!!! LOL

Porkchops and applesauce


----------



## littlefairywren

Salted crackling and baked potatoes......anyone else feeling peckish?


----------



## Adamantoise

Frying in the pan! :eat2:


----------



## willowmoon

Jan in the Pan (MST3K reference with the movie "The Brain That Wouldn't Die")


----------



## CPProp

I aint got no boooody and no body...................


----------



## Adamantoise

Ghosts and Phantasms.


----------



## CPProp

Blyth spirit


----------



## Adamantoise

Will O' Wisps.


----------



## CPProp

Mavis Cruet (the little fat fairy from 'Willo the Wisp' cartoon - my fav character)


----------



## littlefairywren

Fairy ring....


----------



## CPProp

Ring a Ring of roses


----------



## spiritangel

a pocket full of posies


----------



## CPProp

Pocket Battleship


----------



## spiritangel

you sunk my battleship


----------



## CastingPearls

The Love Boat


----------



## spiritangel

the beautiful blue sea


----------



## CastingPearls

Orinoco Flow


----------



## spiritangel

Ian Cameron SMith (stunning beautiful guitar heart and soul type music)


----------



## CPProp

sell your soul to the devil


----------



## CastingPearls

The Devil Went Down to Georgia


----------



## spiritangel

one of my all time fav songs


----------



## CastingPearls

kareoke...................


----------



## littlefairywren

Girls night out


----------



## CastingPearls

It's Raining Men


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> It's Raining Men



God, I wish!!!! 

Rainman


----------



## spiritangel

prizes (won a tom cruise prize pack as a teen was for cocktail but yeah that was my first thing to my mind)


----------



## nitewriter

: Bounce:Tell her what she's won, Don Pardo!:Bounce:


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce::bow:Tell her what she's won, Don Pardo!!!:bow::bounce:


----------



## spiritangel

the price is right


----------



## littlefairywren

Lock it in, Eddie!


----------



## willowmoon

Evil Eddie


----------



## spiritangel

villanous (eek spelling am sure that is wrong) laughter


----------



## Linda

children's laughter


----------



## spiritangel

giggles of joy


----------



## littlefairywren

tickle fights


----------



## spiritangel

Boarding School Pillow fights


----------



## littlefairywren

After school detention


----------



## spiritangel

being grounded


----------



## nitewriter

:shocked: lightning rod :shocked:


----------



## CPProp

Making a Rod for your own back


----------



## Adamantoise

Holding ones' own.


----------



## CPProp

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you.....de da de da


----------



## nitewriter

Sweeney Todd


----------



## CPProp

Oh yum pork pies


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Jack Horner sat in the corner. 
Eating his Christmas pie, 
He put in his thumb and pulled out a plum. 
And said "What a good boy am I!"


----------



## CPProp

Little miss muffet sat on her tuffet knickers all tattered and torn,
It wasn't the spider that sat down beside her but little boy blue with his horn


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Little miss muffet sat on her tuffet knickers all tattered and torn,
> It wasn't the spider that sat down beside her but little boy blue with his horn



Hahaha, why didn't they teach me that version in kindergarten??

Young Man with a Horn (it's the name of a movie, head out of the gutter lol)


----------



## CPProp

the devils horn


----------



## littlefairywren

Deviled eggs


----------



## CPProp

egg and spoon race


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey diddle diddle, the cow and the fiddle.....it's not a cow is it lol?? I am having a mental blank, and you know why


----------



## CPProp

Diddle diddle dumpling my son John, went to bed with his trousers on, one shoe off and one shoe on Diddle diddle dumpling my son John.


----------



## nitewriter

Honey?
Yes Earl.
I found this under our bed.Whose size 12 shoe is this?


----------



## spiritangel

oh that Joy


----------



## littlefairywren

Afternoon Delight


----------



## CastingPearls

Turkish Delight


----------



## watts63

Sunny Delight.


----------



## CPProp

A warm Sun on a bare back


----------



## nitewriter

A warm smile from a Big Beautiful Lady barely dressed......I'm Melting:smitten:


----------



## CPProp

Smile the best thing to do with your lips apart from kiss


----------



## littlefairywren

True love's first kiss....*sigh*


----------



## Linda

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## spiritangel

Dire Straites


----------



## littlefairywren

rollerskating....


----------



## watts63

Skating rinks.


----------



## nitewriter

Roller Boogie.....The 80's are calling


----------



## CastingPearls

Xanadu...................


----------



## nitewriter

Gene Kelly on skates first time was in 1953's The Bandwagon & this was 30 years later


----------



## CastingPearls

There is nothing new under the sun - King Solomon


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> There is nothing new under the sun - King Solomon



Now New & Improved Pinky's Pork Sausage Links, Kosher for Rosh Hashanah - Solly King


----------



## Mishty

solly the shokhet sold sausages by the seashore.


----------



## Adamantoise

Alliteration.


----------



## CastingPearls

Poetic license


----------



## spiritangel

making up words


----------



## watts63

Doing improv.


----------



## CastingPearls

Poetry slam


----------



## watts63

Expression of feelings.


----------



## CastingPearls

Declarations of love


----------



## watts63

A dream come true.


----------



## Adamantoise

A blur between a wake and a dream.


----------



## watts63

The difference between fantasy & reality.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dreams come true


----------



## Adamantoise

Unveiling secret desires.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hidden fantasies


----------



## CastingPearls

Guilty pleasures


----------



## Mishty

divine decadence......


----------



## watts63

Secret lovers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Torn Between Two Lovers


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Torn Between Two Lovers



Siamese Twins......kinky:blush:


----------



## Mishty

read between the lions


----------



## littlefairywren

Clarence the cross eyed lion


----------



## nitewriter

Doctari....


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Doctari....



Ha ha, someone remembers!!

The Lion Sleeps Tonight


----------



## nitewriter

Singing that song to win a Karoke contest


----------



## littlefairywren

Very large ear plugs or muffs


----------



## willowmoon

Large & In Charge


----------



## littlefairywren

Like a red rag to a bull


----------



## nitewriter

Strong like Bull , Dumb like Ox


----------



## littlefairywren

Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## spiritangel

life is like a box of chocolates


----------



## watts63

You never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## CastingPearls

Serendipity.....................


----------



## Adamantoise

Accidental discoveries.


----------



## Linda

My feet when I look down lol


----------



## Adamantoise

From a considerable height.


----------



## watts63

King of the mountain.


----------



## Adamantoise

In The Hall of the Mountain King.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Battle of Evermore


----------



## nitewriter

The Queen of Light took her bow and then she turned to go.
The Prince of Peace embraced the gloom and walked the night alone.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dance in the dark of night, Sing to the Morning Light.


----------



## CPProp

Morning has broken, like the first morning


----------



## watts63

Rise & shine.


----------



## nitewriter

Is it October already? :yawn:


----------



## littlefairywren

Jumping the gun....


----------



## CastingPearls

Chomping at the bit


----------



## spiritangel

The Spring Racing carnival


----------



## mz_puss

Silly expensive fun hats


----------



## CPProp

Pirate hats


----------



## CastingPearls

X marks the spot


----------



## spiritangel

treasure hunts


----------



## watts63

For the love of money.


----------



## CPProp

Money, money, money, Must be funny, In the rich man's world


----------



## CastingPearls

Greed is good.


----------



## watts63

Greed will consume us all.


----------



## CPProp

all things bright and beautiful all creatures .........


----------



## Adamantoise

Great and small...


----------



## CastingPearls

Go BIG or go HOME


----------



## watts63

Living large & in charge.


----------



## CastingPearls

bigger is better


----------



## watts63

Size always matters.


----------



## CastingPearls

More cushion for the pushin'


----------



## CPProp

you can't beat a plump cushion


----------



## Adamantoise

Cushion fluffing.


----------



## CPProp

A windy night a head


----------



## CastingPearls

Dutch oven.......................


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> A windy night a head



Beano will cure that!


----------



## CPProp

Whats wrong with the Dandy


----------



## spiritangel

the Dandy Warhols


----------



## CPProp

Everything is just fine and Dandy


----------



## Dmitra

Candy is dandy but liquor is quicker!


----------



## CPProp

I dare not write what is in my mind for liquor - so I'll say the 2nd thought - Candy man


----------



## littlefairywren

Oompa Loompa doopedy doo......


----------



## Adamantoise

...I've got a perfect puzzle for you.


----------



## CPProp

Riddle me riddle re


----------



## Adamantoise

Brainteasers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Blonde moments


----------



## CPProp

only on a tuesday


----------



## littlefairywren

Tuesday's child is full of grace


----------



## spiritangel

wedensdays child is full of woe (and darn it I am a wedensdays child)


----------



## Adamantoise

A woeful attempt.


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> wedensdays child is full of woe (and darn it I am a wedensdays child)



Saturday's child works hard for a living.....which doesn't explain why I am playing games at Dims lol!


----------



## CPProp

Satursdays child is waiting for Monday


----------



## CastingPearls

I Don't Like Mondays


----------



## littlefairywren

Monday Monday, so good to me,
Monday Monday, it was all I hoped it would be
Oh Monday morning, Monday morning couldn't guarantee
That Monday evening you would still be here with me.


----------



## spiritangel

but rainy days and mondays always make me smile


----------



## CastingPearls

Here comes the rain again....


----------



## CPProp

I can`t stand the rain
Against my window
Bringing back sweet memories


----------



## Adamantoise

Waiting for rain.


----------



## nitewriter

The Sun will come out...tomorrow


----------



## Adamantoise

Annie. Takin' up space.


----------



## Dmitra

Sprinkle Yay, naughty naughty mind.


----------



## Adamantoise

Gardening tools.


----------



## CPProp

Potting shed


----------



## Adamantoise

Spiders' Webs.


----------



## CPProp

Webbed Feet


----------



## Adamantoise

An aid to swimming.


----------



## CPProp

Buoyancy tanks


----------



## littlefairywren

Bobbing for apples


----------



## CPProp

Scrumpy - hic hic


----------



## Adamantoise

Apple cider!


----------



## CPProp

Pear Cider


----------



## littlefairywren

The Cider House Rules


----------



## CPProp

Cider with Rosie


----------



## littlefairywren

Cracklin' Rosie


----------



## CPProp

Pork Crackling - yum


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Pork Crackling - yum



Nom nom nom!!

Get some pork on your fork!


----------



## CPProp

Its forking good


----------



## littlefairywren

Mack the Knife


----------



## CPProp

Rowntrees Mackingtosh


----------



## littlefairywren

The candyman can 'cause he mixes it with love,
and makes the world taste good....


----------



## CPProp

Sammy Davis jr.


----------



## littlefairywren

The original (and the best), rat pack!


----------



## CPProp

Dean Martin


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter Lawford


----------



## CPProp

Peter and the wolf


----------



## nitewriter

Little Red Riding Hood & the Wolf


----------



## CastingPearls

Mr. and Mrs. Roger and Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## spiritangel

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooogaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CPProp

Tune not bad, not so sure about the lyrics


----------



## Adamantoise

Dance to the rhythm.


----------



## CPProp

Dance, Dance, where ever you may be .............


----------



## CastingPearls

Dancing with myself oh oh oh


----------



## Adamantoise

Body Popping.


----------



## CPProp

Champaign corks popping - hic


----------



## CastingPearls

Cocktails for two


----------



## CPProp

...........Just tea for two and two for tea, Just .....


----------



## Adamantoise

An afternoon tea with freinds. :happy:


----------



## CPProp

The tax man's taken all my dough,
And left me in my stately home,
Lazing on a sunny afternoon.
And I can't sail my yacht,
He's taken everything I've got,
All I've got's this sunny afternoon.


----------



## CastingPearls

You walked into the party
Like you were walking onto a yacht
You had one eye in the mirror and
Your scarf, it was apricot.........


----------



## CPProp

I am sailing, I am sailing.
home again, 'cross the sea.
I am sailing stormy waters
To be near you, to be free.....


----------



## Adamantoise

Single Handed Sailor.


----------



## CastingPearls

Come Sail Away


----------



## Adamantoise

Storming the high seas!


----------



## littlefairywren

Moby Dick...


----------



## CPProp

Having a whale of a time


----------



## littlefairywren

Time stands still for no man....or woman for that matter!


----------



## CPProp

Oh my love my darling 
I've hungered for your touch 
A long lonely time 
And time goes by so slowly 
And time can do so much.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Ghost......


----------



## CPProp

Are you spooking to me ?


----------



## Adamantoise

The Haunting.


----------



## CastingPearls

Possession


----------



## CPProp

Possession is nine tenths of the law


----------



## Adamantoise

With intent to supply.










Oh,hi there CP.


----------



## CastingPearls

Semantics...................


----------



## CPProp

Clockwork sailors


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce::bounce::bounce: Clockwatchers.....are we there yet?:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CastingPearls

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## CPProp

The GMT pips


----------



## littlefairywren

Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## Mishty

well it's hard out here for a Pip....


----------



## spiritangel

Hip Pip cherio and away we go


----------



## littlefairywren

Hi Ho Silver! Away!


----------



## nitewriter

Faster than a speeding bullet


----------



## littlefairywren

My hero....*swoon*


----------



## nitewriter

Why Hello Miss Lane :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

"Penny Lane"



:happy:


----------



## nitewriter

Breakfast with the Beatles.... Sunday Morning Radio Show


----------



## littlefairywren

A large can of bug spray should help with that!


----------



## nitewriter

A loaf of Bread, a jug of Wine and.....ANTS!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

oh no and ouch and bites


----------



## littlefairywren

Bite Me!!!


----------



## Linda

Come on baby make it hurt so good. Sometimes love don't feel like it should...


----------



## spiritangel

Love hurts, love smarts


----------



## Adamantoise

Broken Hearts...


----------



## spiritangel

promises unfullfilled


----------



## Adamantoise

Untruths!...


----------



## spiritangel

half truths


----------



## Adamantoise

Home truths...


----------



## spiritangel

brutal honesty


----------



## Adamantoise

Grounded in reality.


----------



## spiritangel

feet on the ground head in the clouds


----------



## Adamantoise

Daydreaming.


----------



## spiritangel

the realms of fantasy and imagination


----------



## Adamantoise

Plumbing the depths of fiction!


----------



## nitewriter

Science Fiction...:bow:In a time long long ago in a galaxy far far away:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Spaceships exploring the outer reaches of space.


----------



## nitewriter

SpaceBalls.....May the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## CastingPearls

Matzoh ball soup


----------



## Adamantoise

Hot soup for a bad cold...HAAA-CHOO! *sniff*


----------



## nitewriter

Some nice Chicken Stroodle Soup....couldn't hurt.


----------



## Linda

No Soup For You!!


----------



## CPProp

Waiter whats that fly doing in my soup ..........breast stroke I think


----------



## Linda

Shoo fly don't bother me.


----------



## CastingPearls

shoofly pie---wetbottom


----------



## CPProp

Pie in the sky


----------



## Mishty

MOM. MAAAAAAM. MAM.MAAAAAM. WHERE MY PIIII-IIIIEEE.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I want more CHEESY POOFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment Cartman-CheesyPoofs.jpg


----------



## Dmitra

spap oop


----------



## nitewriter

Do Wop Wack A Doodle Doo ...a golden oldie from k115.4373 Radio Khahizstan


----------



## CPProp

An old packet of Golden Wonder Crisps


----------



## spiritangel

the gobbledok (hmm did you have him in the states?)


----------



## CPProp

Bob the builder


----------



## littlefairywren

Can we fix it?


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't fix it if it ain't broken


----------



## spiritangel

I love a good handyman


----------



## CPProp

Slap and tickle


----------



## spiritangel

pillow fights


----------



## CastingPearls

Pillow talk


----------



## littlefairywren

Move Over Darling


----------



## spiritangel

lost in your eyes


----------



## CastingPearls

lost in love


----------



## CPProp

Lost down narrow country lanes


----------



## Adamantoise

Summertime.


----------



## CastingPearls

Spring fever


----------



## Adamantoise

Spring onions...


----------



## spiritangel

french onion dip yummmmmm


----------



## Adamantoise

Salsa dip and Doritos. :eat1:


----------



## spiritangel

Strawberry Salsa with nachos yummmm


----------



## nitewriter

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Adamantoise

Greetings Cards.


----------



## CPProp

Happy Birthday


----------



## CastingPearls

HaPPy BiRTHDaaaay Mista Presidennnnnt...Hap Py Birth Day tooooo Yoooooo.


----------



## CPProp

Another year older - but non the wiser


----------



## CastingPearls

Falling in love consists merely in uncorking the imagination and bottling the common sense - Helen Rowland


----------



## CPProp

Falling in Love is good but it helps if there is a mattress to help absorb the reality of life


----------



## spiritangel

love is a gift


----------



## littlefairywren

Never look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## nitewriter

Returns? Yes second floor in the back by the bedding deptartment.:really sad:


----------



## littlefairywren

Awww, that sad wee face...

It's a keeper!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Gate Keeper


----------



## spiritangel

shudders the underwold (sorry terry goodkind sword of truth series the keeper always reminds me of that)


----------



## littlefairywren

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## spiritangel

Shaun the sheep


----------



## CPProp

ewe are everything


----------



## CastingPearls

ewes not fat, ewes fluffy!


----------



## CPProp

Ram a Lamb a ding dong


----------



## Dmitra

Ding dong the witch is dead!


----------



## CPProp

Oh Warlocks


----------



## Adamantoise

Masters of magic.


----------



## littlefairywren

Masters of the Universe


----------



## Adamantoise

Skeletor!!!


----------



## CPProp

Dem Bone s dem Bones dem dry bones


----------



## Adamantoise

Bag O' Bones.


----------



## littlefairywren

In the bag


----------



## CPProp

all warm and cosey


----------



## littlefairywren

Toasting marshmallows over an open fire


----------



## CPProp

Burnt fingers


----------



## littlefairywren

Long sticks....you're not doing it right!


----------



## CPProp

Short arms and deep pockets


----------



## littlefairywren

A Pocket Full of Miracles


----------



## CPProp

The impossible can do in today Miracles take a little longer


----------



## littlefairywren

Mission Impossible


----------



## CPProp

The impossible dream


----------



## littlefairywren

To right the unrightable wrong


----------



## CPProp

to right a play or not to right a play that is the question (oop sorry dyslexic key board)


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> to right a play or not to right a play that is the question (oop sorry dyslexic key board)



Liar liar, pants on fire.....hahaha


----------



## CPProp

Hot pants Whoooo with VPL mind blowing


----------



## spiritangel

kylie minogue


----------



## littlefairywren

Chocolate....


----------



## CPProp

Slowly melting in the mouth


----------



## Adamantoise

Ice cubes in a cold drink.


----------



## Mishty

gone like a dollar spent on a drank/head hangin' over the kitchen sink


----------



## spiritangel

ugggggggggggh dirty dishes


----------



## Mishty

dirty mind :d


----------



## nitewriter

Mishty said:


> dirty mind :d



can be a great comfort


----------



## spiritangel

someones arms wrapped around you


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

A sensual, lingering hug...


----------



## littlefairywren

Soft kisses and neck nibbles......


----------



## spiritangel

bubble baths


----------



## willowmoon

Bubble Bath Babes (yep, it's a Nintendo NES game)

View attachment BubbleBathBabes.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

oh good grief (seriously first thing that came to mind lol)


----------



## willowmoon

Charlie Brown (or substitute any character from "Peanuts" if you'd like, it applies either way)


----------



## spiritangel

Linus and his blankie


----------



## willowmoon

Benjamin Linus


----------



## spiritangel

frustrating!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Anger-inducing.


----------



## CPProp

Anger Management


----------



## littlefairywren

In with love, out with hate


----------



## bmann0413

Love is a many spendored thing.


----------



## Dmitra

Splendor in the grass.


----------



## spiritangel

Music Music Music and Partying


----------



## Mishty

munchies munchies munchies and napping!


----------



## littlefairywren

Scooby Snacks


----------



## CastingPearls

What Would Scooby Doo?


----------



## spiritangel

Running around robbing banks
all wacked off of Scooby Snacks!


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> Running around robbing banks
> all wacked off of Scooby Snacks!



Woo hoo!! You know it :happy:

"Everybody on the ground, this is a stick up!"


----------



## CPProp

Stand and Deliver


----------



## spiritangel

Stand by your man


----------



## CPProp

Evening Standard


----------



## Adamantoise

Newspapers.


----------



## spiritangel

paper mache'


----------



## Adamantoise

Wire Frames.


----------



## CastingPearls

Superman..............


----------



## CPProp

The Penguin


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy Feet


----------



## CPProp

Twinkle toes


----------



## littlefairywren

Twinkle twinkle little star.....


----------



## Linda

When you wish upon a star....


----------



## CastingPearls

When you wish upon a star.....


----------



## CPProp

No - twinkle twinkle little bat, how I wonder what your at


----------



## littlefairywren

Bats in the belfry...


----------



## CPProp

Nora Batty ( her of wrinkled stockings )


----------



## littlefairywren

Silk stockings....


----------



## CPProp

Silk sheets


----------



## CastingPearls

Knights in White Satin


----------



## CPProp

King Arthur and the knights of the round table


----------



## Dmitra

Monty Python


----------



## littlefairywren

"Always Look on the Bright Side of Life."


----------



## nitewriter

Remember to wear your sun glasses


----------



## littlefairywren

I Wear My Sunglasses at Night


----------



## nitewriter

So Milk Chocolate looks like the Special Dark Variety?

Evening Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

The Dark Knight (all chocolate is special btw lol)


Woo hoo! Hi there, Charlie :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

white knights yummmmm


----------



## CPProp

White fluffy clouds


----------



## Linda

Cotton Candy


----------



## CPProp

Sugar and Spice and all things nice


----------



## Dmitra

Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum, arrrrrgh!! ( Talk Like a Pirate Day! $$)


----------



## nitewriter

Rum & Coke


----------



## littlefairywren

"Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola
Go down Point Koomahnah
Both mother and daughter
Workin' for the Yankee dollar"


----------



## willowmoon

Yankee Rose


----------



## spiritangel

the yellow rose of texas


----------



## Dmitra

Drive friendly!


----------



## CPProp

Don't drink and drive


----------



## CastingPearls

Drugs are bad, mkay???


----------



## spiritangel

sex drugs and rock n roll


----------



## CPProp

Glastonbury festival


----------



## littlefairywren

Music, free love and flowers in my hair


----------



## CPProp

If your going to San Francisco, be sure to wear some flowers in your hair........


----------



## Dmitra

I left my heart in San Francisco.


----------



## nitewriter

I left my Liver in New Orleans


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Mmmmmm, etouffe!


----------



## CastingPearls

Mardi Gras....................


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> Mardi Gras....................



Beads .............


----------



## littlefairywren

Love beads


----------



## Mishty

anal beads


----------



## littlefairywren

Anal retentive


----------



## spiritangel

pain in the arse


----------



## Mishty

ASS HAT!! 













hehehe you said arse


----------



## Dmitra

Mishty said:


> ASS HAT!!



.......................... 

View attachment unicorn-chaser-embed-zoom.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger

Ringling Brothers


----------



## CPProp

Ringling..Ringling..Ringling..........Hello .......its for you


----------



## CastingPearls

I can't hear you; I have a banana in my ear.....


----------



## Dmitra

Orange you glad I didn't say banana again?


----------



## spiritangel

fruit salad yummy yummmy


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

cool whip!


----------



## spiritangel

custard cream


----------



## CPProp

Spotted dick and custard


----------



## CastingPearls

101 Dalmations


----------



## spiritangel

Cruella Deville


----------



## CastingPearls

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## spiritangel

fahion kills


----------



## nitewriter

Duel to the Death, 6 inch stilletto heels at 20 paces.
......If they don't kill your feet nothing will!


----------



## littlefairywren

A View to a Kill


----------



## nitewriter

The name's Bond. James Bond.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello Miss Money Penny


----------



## nitewriter

Baby You can drive my car....... Just don't press the button for the ejection seeeeeeeaaaattttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL!

High as a kite


----------



## nitewriter

Up, Up and Away in my beautiful, my beautiful balloon


----------



## littlefairywren

We could float among the stars together, you and I....


----------



## CPProp

Fly me to the moon 
Let me play among the stars 
Let me see what spring is like 
On a-Jupiter and Mars


----------



## CastingPearls

Moon River...wider than a mile...I'm crossing you in style some day....


----------



## CPProp

I see the moon
and the moon sees me
.........................


----------



## CastingPearls

Somewhere out there
Beneath the pale moonlight
Someone's thinking of me
And loving me tonight


----------



## Linda

Eeeek! Mouse!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Trap..........


----------



## nitewriter

Sadie Hawkins Day! Men runs fer cover!!!!


----------



## CPProp

You make your move when your ready.....I have the floor covered, said the carpet


----------



## CastingPearls

Does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## CPProp

No .....it must be curtains (drapes) for me.......


----------



## Dmitra

Kicked the bucket.


----------



## CPProp

There's a hole in the bucket, Dear Liza, dear Liza, .........


----------



## CastingPearls

I've got a hole in me pocket.


----------



## CPProp

Darn......them holes get everywhere


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Darn......them holes get everywhere



Like Moths to a cheap wool suit.


----------



## littlefairywren

A wolf in sheep's clothing......


----------



## spiritangel

little bo peep


----------



## CastingPearls

little boy blue


----------



## littlefairywren

My Blue Heaven


----------



## CastingPearls

Remember Max, Heaven is Blue


----------



## littlefairywren

A Patch of Blue


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't it make my brown eyes blue


----------



## littlefairywren

Hair!..............


----------



## CastingPearls

bald is beautiful


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> bald is beautiful



It's also a sign of virility......way to go, I say!


----------



## CastingPearls

Staying power. woooohooo


----------



## littlefairywren

The Power of Love


----------



## CastingPearls

Coming Around Again


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bow::bow: Enzyte Man:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Dmitra

Stiff Competition


----------



## spiritangel

Stiff upper lip old boy


----------



## CPProp

The old boy network


----------



## nitewriter

For This Week Only!!! Group Discounts on Cialis:wubu::wubu:

For When the time is Right. What time is it? 7:15. Thats about right!


----------



## CastingPearls

Beef, It's what's for dinner!!!


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat1: Time for Johnsonville Brats!!!!:eat1::eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Fun With Dick and Jane


----------



## CastingPearls

Playing with your food.


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL!!!

Playing with fire


----------



## CPProp

Come on baby light my fire


----------



## Linda

Flick my Bic.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Flick my Bic.



Is that what they call it now lol?

My Friend Flicka


----------



## CPProp

Ah flicka da ash off my ciggie lol.


----------



## littlefairywren

Spit that out now!! 

Bad Habits


----------



## CastingPearls

Might as well face it, you're addicted to love!


----------



## littlefairywren

Johnny and Mary


----------



## CPProp

Johnny come lately and Mary Christmas


----------



## Linda

Happy new Year!


----------



## CPProp

I'll drink to that...... I'll drink to anything lol


----------



## Linda

Prost !!


----------



## CPProp

echyd da i chwi yn awr ac yn oesoedd ("Good health to you now and forever").


----------



## littlefairywren

Pub crawls.....a favourite Aussie pastime


----------



## CPProp

Its wearing on the knees..........knee pads help


----------



## littlefairywren

Knees up Mother Brown!


----------



## CPProp

I wonder about Mother brown.......what is she getting up to with her knees up


----------



## littlefairywren

The Missionary


----------



## CPProp

The Missionary a new dance......on your back


----------



## littlefairywren

Back in Black


----------



## CPProp

The men in Black


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Women in Manolo Blahniks:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Sugar in the Raw


----------



## nitewriter

:kiss2:Brown Sugar:kiss2:


----------



## Dmitra

Give us some sugar!


----------



## spiritangel

pour some sugar on me


----------



## littlefairywren

Hysteria......Def Leppard fan here


----------



## Linda

Let's get rocked!


----------



## spiritangel

Let there be Rock!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> Let there be Rock!!!!



And it was good. And he created Man & Woman and gave them a Fender Telecaster & a Ludwig Drum Kit. He created a place of Musical Wonderment at the juncture of a Great Lake and Smoking River and He called that place Cleveland!


----------



## littlefairywren

Garden of Eden....


----------



## CastingPearls

Clair de Lune


----------



## nitewriter

Claude DeBussy


----------



## littlefairywren

Monet......


----------



## Dmitra

Manet, Miro, and Braque rhymes with Manny, Moe and Jack. *ceiling stare*


----------



## willowmoon

Mo' Better Blues.


----------



## littlefairywren

My Blue Heaven


----------



## Linda

Is this heaven?
No it's Iowa!


----------



## willowmoon

I don't think we're in Kansas anymore ....


----------



## spiritangel

theres no place like home theres no place like home...................


----------



## nitewriter

Now Where Did I Leave My Winnebago?


----------



## Adamantoise

Motor Homes.


----------



## littlefairywren

Home is where the heart is...


----------



## Adamantoise

Homesickness.


----------



## littlefairywren

Love sick....


----------



## Adamantoise

I just want to be loved...


----------



## spiritangel

whats love got to with it?


----------



## littlefairywren

We Don't Need Another Hero


----------



## CPProp

We don't need no education, We dont need no thought control


----------



## Mishty

You Gotta Fight/for Your Right/to Parrrrty


----------



## CPProp

You put your right foot in, your right foot out, in out, in out and shake it all about ...........


----------



## Mishty

3 blind mice. 3 blind mice.


----------



## CastingPearls

Love is blind


----------



## CPProp

Blind Pew with a black spot


----------



## Adamantoise

Blind spot (or _Scotoma_,if you prefer.)


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Blind spot (or _Scotoma_,if you prefer.)



See Spot Run....into the wall:doh:


----------



## CPProp

Acne with shades


----------



## Adamantoise

Clearasil!


----------



## spiritangel

a fresh start


----------



## CastingPearls

New beginnings


----------



## Dmitra

Only the beginning, only just the start


----------



## willowmoon

"Press START to continue"


----------



## Adamantoise

Credits: 0 GAME OVER,MAN.


----------



## CPProp

Said, the actress to the Bishop


----------



## Linda

Checkmate .............


----------



## Dmitra

Wizard's chess


----------



## CPProp

I'll put a spell on you


----------



## littlefairywren

I use my powers for good


----------



## CPProp

Fluttering eyelids and I'm power less


----------



## Dmitra

Give us a wink and make me think of you


----------



## littlefairywren

Wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more


----------



## CPProp

Wink wink nudge nudge - know what I mean


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Wink wink nudge nudge - know what I mean



Looks like we're on the same wave length, Mr!

Great minds think alike


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Looks like we're on the same wave length, Mr!
> 
> Great minds think alike



I know its worrying - and from 12,000+ miles apart


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Worry Be Happy :happy:


----------



## CPProp

happyness the greatest gift that I posess. - its the power of the mind to be in synchronisation that the worry.


----------



## littlefairywren

Love - the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## CPProp

Love is a many-splendored thing,
It's the April rose that only grows in the early spring,


----------



## littlefairywren

April love is for the very young
Every star's a wishing star that shines for you
April love is all the seven wonders
One little kiss can tell you this is true


----------



## CPProp

Pat Boone - before my time ha ha


----------



## littlefairywren

The Time Machine


----------



## CPProp

H G Wells the brother of Atesian wells


----------



## Dmitra

The Wells Fargo wagon is a-coming . . . down the track!


----------



## spiritangel

the black hills of dakota


----------



## littlefairywren

The Black Dahlia


----------



## spiritangel

hidden treasure


----------



## CPProp

Long John Silver


----------



## Adamantoise

Peg-leg...


----------



## CPProp

Chair - leg


----------



## Adamantoise

Carpentry.


----------



## CPProp

Curley wood shavings


----------



## littlefairywren

If a woodpecker could peck wood
How much wood......yadda yadda yadda


----------



## Linda

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## littlefairywren

How much is that doggy in the window.....


----------



## Dmitra

Puppy dog eyes :really sad:


----------



## spiritangel

puppy dog pout


----------



## CPProp

It a dogs life


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> It a dogs life



Yep, eat sleep poop & howl at the moon, Maybe I should nibble on some kibble


----------



## littlefairywren

Werewolves of London


----------



## spiritangel

London bridge is falling down


----------



## nitewriter

Polident Extra-Grip will keep your dentures from falling down :doh:


----------



## CPProp

Apprentice indentures


----------



## Dmitra

Training bras


----------



## spiritangel

fast cars (damn you letter limit)


----------



## littlefairywren

You got a fast car 
I want a ticket to anywhere 
Maybe we make a deal 
Maybe together we can get somewhere


----------



## nitewriter

:batting: Gentlemen, Start Your Engines!:batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

Wacky Races


----------



## Linda

Three-Legged Race


----------



## Dmitra

:doh::doh::doh: <- naughty first thought: In Craig Ferguson's voice, "He must be Scottish."


----------



## spiritangel

your scottish arnt you fry something


----------



## nitewriter

...and on tonight's Food Network Homage to all things Scottish ...How to Properly Fry Haggis


----------



## CPProp

Scots deep fryed mars Bars


----------



## littlefairywren

Space....the final frontier


----------



## CPProp

I've a right ear and a left ear - but no frontier - does that count?


----------



## littlefairywren

Pardon, I didn't catch that??


----------



## CPProp

Butterfly net might help


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is Like a Butterfly


----------



## CPProp

Dolly Parton


----------



## littlefairywren

My weaknesses have always been food and men - in that order.


----------



## CPProp

My weakness is my knees when I climb more than 100 steps


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Sweetness Is My Weakness (Barry White)


----------



## nitewriter

How Sweet it is....to be Loved by You:kiss2: (James Taylor)


----------



## CastingPearls

The Candy Man


----------



## spiritangel

cause he mixes it with love and makes the world go round


----------



## goatboy

"Open up your windows cause the Candy Man's in town."


----------



## littlefairywren

"Come all you pretty women with your hair hanging down"


----------



## goatboy

Ripunsel, Ripunsel, let down your hair, so that I may climb this wall.

How do you spell Ripunsel?


----------



## Linda

goatboy said:


> Ripunsel, Ripunsel, let down your hair, so that I may climb this wall.
> 
> How do you spell Ripunsel?



(Rapunzel)



Brothers Grimm


----------



## littlefairywren

Brothers and Sisters


----------



## goatboy

siblings

they want more letters


----------



## littlefairywren

Pecking order......


----------



## spiritangel

the food chain


----------



## goatboy

food pyramid


----------



## willowmoon

The $20,000 Pyramid


----------



## Mishty

20,000 dollar bail for my lover for my lover


----------



## goatboy

Prisoners of love


----------



## spiritangel

only love will set you free


----------



## Mishty

freedoms just another word for nothing left to lose


----------



## willowmoon

I don't want your freedom ....

(Must be channeling George Michael right now or something .. minus the bathroom stall and the car crashes, of course)


----------



## Mishty

I JUST WANT YOUR EXTRA TIME AND YOUR *ps ps ps ps* 

kiss


----------



## willowmoon

Prince version > Tom Jones version

Yup.


----------



## Mishty

To prefer Prince is not Unusual


----------



## willowmoon

View attachment marsattackstomjones.jpg



Ever see this movie?


----------



## spiritangel

I have to counter with 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN4sb1ljsgo

young boys are my weakness


----------



## littlefairywren

Boys on the Side.....(I prefer them as main course lol)


----------



## Linda

Eating Raoul (One of my favorite off the wall movies)


----------



## willowmoon

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## spiritangel

I love Lucy


----------



## willowmoon

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds


----------



## spiritangel

it dont mean a thing if it aint got that bling


----------



## Dmitra

Diamonds are a girl's best friend


----------



## spiritangel

How to marry a millionaire


----------



## willowmoon

One MILLION dollars !!

View attachment onemillion.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

"no one Trillion Dollars"


----------



## Adamantoise

Massive cheques.


----------



## CPProp

Street Chess board


----------



## Dmitra

flamingo croquet


----------



## CPProp

Alice through the looking glass


----------



## littlefairywren

Mirror mirror on the wall,
who is the fairest of them all?


----------



## CPProp

Me .........who else lol ?


----------



## littlefairywren

"Oh Lord it's Hard to be Humble"


----------



## CPProp

Its turning out to be a later hard day than imagined lol .


----------



## littlefairywren

A Hard Day's Night


----------



## CPProp

It'll be alright on the night 14


----------



## littlefairywren

By the end of this week it will be!!


----------



## CPProp

Music to my ears


----------



## littlefairywren

If music be the food of love, then play on.....


----------



## CPProp

I would but me G string has just broken....(any one have a spare ?)


----------



## littlefairywren

I would give you one just to see how you would use it lol


----------



## CPProp

Fit it to my Banjo........of course.......or as an eye patch....ah har


----------



## littlefairywren

Bring me one noggin of rum, now, wont you, matey.


----------



## CPProp

I I Cap'n and alls ship shape and Bristol fashion


----------



## littlefairywren

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## CPProp

The she devil wears red knickers and bra.........and thats hot


----------



## littlefairywren

Eternal damnation!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Eternal damnation,
Your just reward,
A service of our lord by your accord. - _At Dawn They Sleep _by _Slayer_.


----------



## CPProp

eternal damnation....one has to look forward to something


----------



## littlefairywren

The grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## CPProp

Having not been there I don't know.....but that reminds me the grass needs cutting


----------



## spiritangel

mowing the lawn


----------



## willowmoon

The Lawnmower Man


----------



## spiritangel

edward scissor hands


----------



## willowmoon

Scissor Sisters


----------



## Adamantoise

Hairdressers.


----------



## Dmitra

Hair shirts


----------



## CPProp

Hair raising


----------



## littlefairywren

Raising the dead


----------



## CastingPearls

Viagra...................


----------



## littlefairywren

The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Adamantoise

Infinity...


----------



## willowmoon

... and beyond!!!


----------



## spiritangel

to the moon and back


----------



## CPProp

Bring the crackers Gromit were going to the moon for a picnic


----------



## nitewriter

teddy bears picnic


----------



## CPProp

If you go down in the woods today.............


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## CPProp

The Dark side of the force


----------



## littlefairywren

The Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## CPProp

Pink Floyd


----------



## CastingPearls

Pink, It's My Favorite Color


----------



## CPProp

yellow is the colour of my true love's hair


----------



## littlefairywren

Curly blonde hair, blue eyes, 6' 1".........


----------



## CPProp

Has to be a winner........what are the odds 5 to 4 to win?


----------



## Dmitra

Simon Baker on a horse . . . .


----------



## Twilley

Margret Thatcher naked on a cold day


----------



## nitewriter

Blinded by the Sight!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

My eyes!!! It burns!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

.......Arc eye


----------



## nitewriter

Archangel...


----------



## CPProp

St. Michael.....the patron saint of M&S Knickers


----------



## CastingPearls

St. Jude, the patron saint of lost causes.


----------



## CPProp

Saint Anthony the patron saint of lost articles


----------



## CastingPearls

Tony, Tony, Please Come 'Round
Something's Lost and Can't Be Found


----------



## CPProp

The Lost World of the Kalahari


----------



## littlefairywren

Some Like it Hot


----------



## CPProp

It aint arf hot Mum


----------



## littlefairywren

Keeping mum......


----------



## CPProp

Mums the word


----------



## littlefairywren

My word is my bond


----------



## CastingPearls

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## CPProp

or in aquatic circles Pond, James Pond


----------



## CastingPearls

Pond's Cold Cream


----------



## CPProp

wouldn't use anything else for the removal of stage make up


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss and make up...


----------



## CPProp

A lost and forgotten world


----------



## Dmitra

Tie some forget-me-knots


----------



## littlefairywren

Any flavour will do thanks


----------



## CPProp

Would settle for marmite (vegemite) kisses and I hate both products lol

1,000 lines concentrat - on the text not my keys lol.


----------



## littlefairywren

Haha, vegemite kisses are the best....all Aussies know this!! And you know you need to concentrate on those keys lol 

When Love and Hate Collide


----------



## CPProp

bpe dit s vur yiyxj roimf ( roughtly tanslated - now for a bit of touch typing)


----------



## Dmitra

Dvorak keyboard curiousity


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Humouresque:bow:...Passengers will please refrain from using toilets while the train is standing in the station, I thank you.


----------



## littlefairywren

Thank You For Smoking


----------



## Inhibited

Erin Brockovich


----------



## willowmoon

Kelly LeBrock


----------



## Linda

Weird Science


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce:Scientology 101:bounce:


----------



## spiritangel

crazy raddicals


----------



## nitewriter

Paging Abbie Hoffman!, Paging Dr. Spock!


----------



## CPProp

Mr. Spock reading Vulcanology


----------



## Dmitra

I was raised on robbery ears. rubbery


----------



## nitewriter

hmmm....fascinating.


----------



## Inhibited

The races............


----------



## Dmitra

Dover, move yer bloomin' arse!!


----------



## CPProp

Roses are bloomin' in picardy


----------



## Linda

Roses are red, Violets are blue....


----------



## CPProp

Roses are red, Violets are blue
If i kisse your lips would you kiss mine to


----------



## Linda

CPProp said:


> Roses are red, Violets are blue
> If i kisse your lips would you kiss mine to



:eat2::eat2::kiss2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## CPProp

How does one reply to thread with little round faces 
:happy::happy::blush::happy::kiss2:


----------



## Linda

CPProp said:


> How does one reply to thread with little round faces
> :happy::happy::blush::happy::kiss2:



A picture of their puckered lips perhaps??


----------



## nitewriter

:shocked::shocked::bounce::bounce::shocked: Okay next time DeCaf


----------



## CPProp

De Caf down the road has run out of coffe


----------



## CPProp

Linda said:


> A picture of their puckered lips perhaps??



Can't find an emoticon symbol puckering - and mine would probably remind you of a chickens bum lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

hot cuppa joe


----------



## Linda

CPProp said:


> Can't find an emoticon symbol puckering - and mine would probably remind you of a chickens bum lol.




LMAO You can NOT say that and not post the chicken bum's pic. lol




CastingPearls said:


> hot cuppa joe




WaWa coffe!! Woohoo!! I'd do just about anything for a cup right now.


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm getting jittery...must be time for caffiene!!!


----------



## CPProp

I'll take you home again, caffiene
Across the ocean wild and wide............


----------



## littlefairywren

New horizons....


----------



## Dmitra

Setting suns


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh mother tell your children 
Not to do what I have done 
Spend your lives in sin and misery 
In the House of the Rising Sun


----------



## CastingPearls

Teach your children well


----------



## littlefairywren

Wishing Well


----------



## nitewriter

When You Wish upon a Star....


----------



## littlefairywren

Cricket on the hearth


----------



## willowmoon

Chirping crickets in the background ....


----------



## CPProp

Croaking Frogs


----------



## LJ Rock

They say it tastes like chicken.


----------



## CPProp

Chicken breasts


----------



## nitewriter

Chicken Lips:kiss2:


----------



## CPProp

Chickened out


----------



## nitewriter

"ow's about some prawns then?"


----------



## CastingPearls

'Nother shrimp on the barbie, Mate?


----------



## CPProp

Never knew Barbie like wearing shrimps


----------



## nitewriter

Barbie? Are you saying that Ken is a candidate for Enzyte!!

Enzyte for the Man with Nothing Extra


----------



## CPProp

Expanded polystyrene


----------



## Dmitra

Four hours


----------



## CastingPearls

give 'til it hurts


----------



## littlefairywren

Hurts So Good


----------



## spiritangel

c'mon baby make it hurt so good


----------



## littlefairywren

Its all fun and games until someone loses an eye


----------



## spiritangel

scrapbooking (one of the forums I am on the games thread is called its all fun and games till someone looses and eye let lol )


----------



## spiritangel

scrapbooking (one of the forums I am on the games thread is called its all fun and games till someone looses and eye let lol)


----------



## willowmoon

Scrappy Doo 
I think everyone hated that little bastard.


----------



## LJ Rock

Doo-Wop Groups


----------



## Dmitra

Chop shops


----------



## CastingPearls

Pork chopsssh and appleshaucsh...


----------



## spiritangel

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bbq pork ribs I am gonna miss you


----------



## LJ Rock

Adam and Eve


----------



## CastingPearls

All about Eve


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> All about Eve



Vanity Case


----------



## LJ Rock

Vanity 6's "Nasty Girl"


----------



## CPProp

Vanity fair


----------



## LJ Rock

All is fair in love and war.


----------



## CPProp

War and peace


----------



## Adamantoise

Peace sells...


----------



## CastingPearls

sex sells ...............


----------



## Adamantoise

Sperm Cells.


----------



## CPProp

Prison cells


----------



## Linda

:happy: Handcuffs :happy:


----------



## CPProp

Now your talking......lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Speaking the same language.


----------



## CPProp

Saves waving your arms about and hand gestures


----------



## littlefairywren

Did you just give me the bird?!


----------



## CPProp

Would i be so tweet


----------



## littlefairywren

Twitterpated....


----------



## CPProp

Thumper a rare bit


----------



## littlefairywren

Bore da (I wonder if this will make sense lol)


----------



## Adamantoise

Border Crossing.


----------



## willowmoon

Borderlands


----------



## CPProp

needs a stile to get through


----------



## Adamantoise

Walking through the countryside.


----------



## nitewriter

Walking on a Country Road


----------



## littlefairywren

Take Me Home, Country Roads


----------



## LJ Rock

"far out!"


----------



## Dmitra

The farmer is outstanding in his field!


----------



## littlefairywren

So is a scarecrow.....


----------



## spiritangel

if I only had a brain


----------



## littlefairywren

Stupid is, as stupid does....


----------



## nitewriter

Life is like a box of Chocolates


----------



## LJ Rock

Q: What's my name? 
A: Chocolate Chip! Chocolate Chip! 

(RIP Isaac Hayes)


----------



## Dmitra

Chain mail tank top


----------



## LJ Rock

chain-link fences


----------



## CPProp

Larch lap fences


----------



## LJ Rock

Sitting in Santa's lap.


----------



## littlefairywren

Naughty or nice?


----------



## CastingPearls

sugar and spice


----------



## littlefairywren

Some Like it Hot


----------



## CPProp

To Hot To Handle


----------



## littlefairywren

Handle with care


----------



## Adamantoise

^This way up^ Fragile contents.


----------



## CPProp

Emergency Exit - this way


----------



## littlefairywren

The Way of All Flesh


----------



## CastingPearls

Sins of the Flesh


----------



## littlefairywren

Original Sin


----------



## Adamantoise

Sin from _Final Fantasy X_


----------



## LJ Rock

"Sin City"


----------



## CastingPearls

Going to Hell on a Sin Wagon


----------



## willowmoon

Sin Of The City


----------



## Linda

Sex in the City


----------



## littlefairywren

City Mouse and Country Mouse


----------



## Twilley

Country Time Lemonade


----------



## LJ Rock

Q: "Hey, Elvis. You Want some Lemonade?" 
A: "Lemonade - that cool refreshing drink."


----------



## willowmoon

Elvis Costello


----------



## LJ Rock

Abbott and Costello ("Heeeey Abboooott!")


----------



## nitewriter

Laurel and Hardy (here's another nice mess you got me into!)


----------



## Adamantoise

Physical Comedy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Slapstick..................


----------



## Adamantoise

Silent cinema.


----------



## littlefairywren

Silence is Golden


----------



## CastingPearls

Shut up and kiss me


----------



## Twilley

Kiss my grits


----------



## littlefairywren

Bite me!......


----------



## CastingPearls

love bites


----------



## littlefairywren

Chinese burns (don't ask me how I get that from love bites lol)


----------



## CPProp

Burns night


----------



## littlefairywren

Creatures of the night


----------



## CPProp

All Creatures Great and Small


----------



## littlefairywren

You're killing me, Smalls!


----------



## Linda

Killing me softly


----------



## littlefairywren

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


----------



## CPProp

Face the music


----------



## littlefairywren

Music speaks what cannot be expressed, soothes the mind and gives it rest, heals the heart and makes it whole, flows from heaven to the soul.


----------



## CPProp

Ops read that as smooths the wind and gives it rest :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL

The Wind in the Willows


----------



## CPProp

Toad sat in the middle of the road saying poop poop


----------



## CastingPearls

Froggy comes a courtin'


----------



## CPProp

Court in the act


----------



## Adamantoise

Guilty as charged.


----------



## CPProp

Its a fare cop Gov'


----------



## littlefairywren

All's fair in love and war


----------



## CPProp

Wars thou been our bonny lass


----------



## littlefairywren

Over yonder


----------



## CPProp

Over the hills and far away


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack and Jill......


----------



## CPProp

Bill and Ben .....not forgetting little weeeeed


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Miss Mary...quite contrary,
How does your garden grow.......


----------



## CastingPearls

Silver bells...silver bells...it's Christmas time in the city...


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Silver bells...silver bells...it's Christmas time in the city...



Gosh, that so puts me in the mood for Christmas!!

Maxwell's Silver Hammer


----------



## CastingPearls

Max....*sigh*

Remember, Max--Heaven is BLUE.


----------



## CPProp

Blue Max ......for valour


----------



## Dmitra

Snowball's chance in Hell


----------



## littlefairywren

The pen is blue!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Nom de plumb


----------



## CastingPearls

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm a schizophrenic
And so am I.

oops beat me to it

Poetic license


----------



## CPProp

There is the quick and the half asleep..........I'm half asleep


----------



## littlefairywren

The glass is half full!


----------



## Adamantoise

Not when I'm done with it. *gulp gulp*


----------



## CPProp

Where has me scotch gone ??


----------



## CastingPearls

Butterscotch Krimpets


----------



## Adamantoise

Butter-covered crumpets.


----------



## CPProp

Thats what a Scotsman keeps in his sporran


----------



## littlefairywren

I want proof!


----------



## CPProp

Come over and I'll show you lol....or do you want a pic ?


----------



## littlefairywren

That's a loaded offer lol....hmmm


----------



## CPProp

Honour and offer.........all night long he was honour and offer


----------



## Adamantoise

Passionate lovers.


----------



## CPProp

No Alzheimer's could not rememeber if he was coming or going


----------



## Adamantoise

A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## littlefairywren

Waste not, want not.


----------



## Adamantoise

Re-using everything.


----------



## nitewriter

"On today's episode of Organic Gardener we will be discussing the use of excrement to fertilize your Yams & Broccoli to speed their growth and give them that " je ne sais quoi"


----------



## CastingPearls

Everybody Poops


----------



## Dmitra

Flinging poop monkeys

(had some wicked power outage non sequitur action earlier, yay)


----------



## littlefairywren

Monkey see, monkey do


----------



## willowmoon

Stoopid Monkey
Robot Chicken on the cerebrum right now ....


----------



## Linda

Sock Monkey


----------



## spiritangel

sock puppet


----------



## littlefairywren

Sock it to me, baby!


----------



## LJ Rock

Can you dig it?


----------



## willowmoon

Dig Dug.........


----------



## Twilley

Gravedigger


----------



## Adamantoise

Confessions Of A Grave Robber.


----------



## CPProp

Burke and Hare


----------



## Dmitra

gross anatomy


----------



## CPProp

Skeletor.....


----------



## littlefairywren

The toe bone connected to the heel bone,
The heel bone connected to the foot bone, 
The foot bone connected to the leg bone,
The leg bone connected to the knee bone etc, etc


----------



## CPProp

Ain't got no home, ain't got no shoes
Ain't got no money, ain't got no class
Ain't got no skirts, ain't got no sweaters
Ain't got no faith, ain't got no beard
Ain't got no mind.....................


----------



## littlefairywren

Money is the root of all evil.


----------



## CPProp

Money, money, money 
Must be funny 
In the rich man's world


----------



## littlefairywren

Funny or Die


----------



## CPProp

Funny, Bunny, Honey


----------



## littlefairywren

"And it's just like honey
When you're love comes over me
Oh baby I've got a dependency
Always strung out for another taste of your honey"


----------



## CastingPearls

Sugar-pie honeybunch, you know how I love you...I can't help myself...


----------



## littlefairywren

Can't Fight Love


----------



## Linda

Can't hurry love either.


----------



## CPProp

When a man loves a woman.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Can't hurry love either.



Stop being the voice of reason, Miss Linda lol 

I LOVE that song!

Love is in the air...


----------



## CPProp

Come fly with me..


----------



## littlefairywren

The Flying Dutchman


----------



## CPProp

Gouder go a long with that


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha, cheesy lines will get you nowhere


----------



## Linda

Or it may get you everywhere.


----------



## CPProp

Every where and no whare


----------



## littlefairywren

The Road to Nowhere


----------



## CPProp

The long and winding road........


----------



## littlefairywren

The long and short of it is......


----------



## CPProp

where do you get a sleeping bag to suit both ?


----------



## Linda

two peas in a pod


----------



## CPProp

Not another damp sleeping bag


----------



## Dmitra

Another happy camper.


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten: Welcome to Camp Eros! :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome to FANTASY ISLAND!!!!! <da plane da plane>


----------



## littlefairywren

"They got little baby legs 
That stand so low 
You got to pick 'em up 
Just to say hello 
They got little cars 
That got beep, beep, beep 
They got little voices 
Goin' peep, peep, peep 
They got grubby little fingers 
And dirty little minds 
They're gonna get you every time 
Well, I don't want no Short People 
Don't want no Short People 
Don't want no Short People 
'Round here"

And before anyone get's their knickers in a twist, I am just over 5'.....mmkay


----------



## CastingPearls

Good things come in small packages.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Brown paper packages tied up with string"


----------



## CastingPearls

Tie a string around your finger....


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Good things come in small packages.



Like Diamonds....maybe something as small as Rhode Island!


----------



## CastingPearls

Diamonds are a girl's best friend
(A kiss on the hand may be quite continental, but....)
OH SQUARE CUT OR PEAR SHAPED THESE ROCKS DON'T LOSE THEIR SHAPE...

<feeling a bit manic>


----------



## littlefairywren

Talk to the hand!


----------



## CastingPearls

<gulp> May I have your hand........?


----------



## littlefairywren

He loves me, he loves me not, he loves me.......


----------



## CastingPearls

He loves you yeah yeah yeah


----------



## littlefairywren

That's what he said! :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

She loves me,:smitten: She loves me not......hmmm next time I'll use a flower with more than 2 petals


----------



## CastingPearls

Ask not for whom the bell tolls. <It tolls for thee>


----------



## littlefairywren

The bell, the bells (visualise me with a hunchback as I am saying this btw)


----------



## CastingPearls

What hump? <Marty Feldman--Young Frankenstein>


----------



## LJ Rock

"The Humpty Daaaance is yo' chaaaance to do da HUMP! OW, do me baby!"


----------



## littlefairywren

"I'll eat up all your crackers and your licorice
hey yo fat girl, c'mere....are ya ticklish?"


----------



## LJ Rock

"Yeah, I called you fat. Look at me, I'm skinny. It don't stop me from gettin' busy. I'm a FREAK! I look the girls with the boom, I once got busy in a Burger King bathroom... "


----------



## Dmitra

Have it your way, at Burger King!


----------



## CastingPearls

It's my way or the highway


----------



## goatboy

Highway 61 Revisted


----------



## littlefairywren

"Ventura Highway in the sunshine 
Where the days are longer 
The nights are stronger than moonshine 
You're gonna go I know"


----------



## goatboy

Sunshine Daydream


----------



## littlefairywren

He does not need opium. He has the gift of reverie. ~ Anais Nin


----------



## goatboy

opium den

I heard the my Father once visited one.


----------



## littlefairywren

Den of Inequities


----------



## goatboy

Some are more equal than others.


----------



## littlefairywren

All things being equal.


----------



## goatboy

All things in moderation, including moderation.


----------



## littlefairywren

Excess in all things....especially cupcakes and chocolate :happy:


----------



## goatboy

I'm a chocolate waterfall cascading over a musk ox.

It's not cold medicine. I'm doing a juice fast.


----------



## nitewriter

"ding dong" Delivery for LFW "Please sign here. One Pallet of Kewpies Killer Cupcakes & a Fifty Five Gallon drum of Cadbury Chocolates. You Havin a party? "


----------



## goatboy

I'm a Ding Dong Daddy from Dumas.


----------



## littlefairywren

There's always time for a party, if there's cupcakes and choccies! Come join, Charlie. Btw, Avon calling


----------



## goatboy

Stratford on Avon


----------



## littlefairywren

William Shakespeare


----------



## goatboy

Willie the Shake


----------



## littlefairywren

Shake Your Booty

A juice fast....any wonder your delirious! Here, have a cupcake


----------



## goatboy

Bootilicious 

I'd rather be delicious than delirious. Oh, are you offering me a cupcake? Please get some frosting on your fingers so I can...Sorry it's the juice talking.


----------



## littlefairywren

Junk in the trunk

I think you had better lay off the juice lol


----------



## goatboy

Back that thang up!

:eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

Back in Black


----------



## goatboy

AC/DC good Aussie band


----------



## littlefairywren

Fair suck of the sav! (Aussie slang....and no, I don't speak it lol)


----------



## goatboy

It's a fair dinkum shrimp on the barbie.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ken and Barbie

I am disappearing for a bit...off to have some dinner. Feel better gb


----------



## goatboy

unrealistic roll models


----------



## nitewriter

Plastic People..... sorry Kimberley gotta go have a Car show today


----------



## littlefairywren

Plastic fantastic...

Ok Charlie....take some pics to post in the photo thread, please


----------



## CPProp

Plastic mac's


----------



## littlefairywren

Big Mac, with extra pickles and sauce!

Hey CPP, what are you doing on at this time of night?


----------



## CPProp

Home made Pickles......crunchy


Its midday here got bored of Ironing


----------



## littlefairywren

Snap, Crackle and Pop

If you wash my windows, I will finish your ironing


----------



## CPProp

Pop goes the weasel.


Don't wash windows - the rain does that - Ironing done now thanks for the offer


----------



## goatboy

Hop on Pop


----------



## littlefairywren

Hoppity Goes To Town


----------



## goatboy

Take you down to China town.


----------



## nitewriter

Yes, You wantee the Flung Dung or the Poo Poo Platter


----------



## littlefairywren

I will have the Soup du Jour!


----------



## CastingPearls

Waiter, there's a fly in my soup....


----------



## goatboy

Yes, the chef used to be a tailor.

It's an old joke but then so am I.


----------



## Adamantoise

Ancient riddles.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Oracle of Delphi


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> The Oracle of Delphi



Knows All, Sees All, says ....nothing


----------



## CastingPearls

Justice is blind


----------



## Linda

See no evil, hear no evil.


----------



## CastingPearls

Evil woman


----------



## goatboy

Black magic woman


----------



## CastingPearls

Witchy woman


----------



## Linda

Bedknobs and broomsticks


----------



## goatboy

Trick or Treat


----------



## littlefairywren

Treat Me Right


----------



## goatboy

I'll do you no harm


----------



## littlefairywren

No harm, no foul


----------



## nitewriter

Hypocratic Oath


----------



## goatboy

Rhinocratic Oath


----------



## littlefairywren

Oath of allegiance


----------



## goatboy

What's your affiliation?


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## goatboy

If only we all were.


----------



## littlefairywren

In Dreams......

Are you feeling a wee bit better?


----------



## goatboy

I walk with you

I'm sipping theraflu. temp is still around 100. You always knew I was hot blooded.


----------



## littlefairywren

I talk to you

Never doubted it for a second.


----------



## goatboy

In dreams you're mine all the time.

Great song from a great movie


----------



## littlefairywren

Eternity......


----------



## goatboy

That's a long time.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Long and Winding Road


----------



## goatboy

That leads to your door


----------



## littlefairywren

Knocking on Heavens Door


----------



## goatboy

Dave's not here.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cheech & Chong


----------



## goatboy

Bang a gong


----------



## littlefairywren

More bang for your buck!


----------



## goatboy

The buck stops here.

It was on Harry Trumans desk


----------



## littlefairywren

Stop! In The Name of Love


----------



## goatboy

Before you break my heart


----------



## littlefairywren

I wouldn't kill a fly


----------



## goatboy

It's recorded with a flies ear and you have to have a flies eye to see it.


----------



## littlefairywren

See no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil...


----------



## goatboy

Silver monkey ashtray

An uncle had one.


----------



## littlefairywren

Three Cigarettes in an Ashtray......Patsy Cline


----------



## goatboy

Crazy

the robot wants more letters


----------



## littlefairywren

Climbing the walls


----------



## goatboy

Itsy Bitsy Spider


----------



## littlefairywren

Out came the sunshine.....


----------



## goatboy

Where's my big hat and sun block?


----------



## willowmoon

Sun Chips..........


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everybody loves the sunshine."


----------



## Adamantoise

Bathe in the warm light.


----------



## CastingPearls

Fade away and radiate


----------



## Adamantoise

Radiation...


----------



## CastingPearls

x-ray vision.............


----------



## Adamantoise

Super powers.


----------



## Linda

Wonder Twin powers...Activate!


----------



## Adamantoise

Linda said:


> Wonder Twin powers...Activate!



"Twins,Basil-_twins_!"  :smitten:

Hi Linda!


----------



## Linda

Mmmmmmmmmm Basil!! 


Hey cutie!


----------



## Adamantoise

Basil Brush. (Boom Boom!)


----------



## Linda

Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Adamantoise

Demolition.


----------



## goatboy

derby


-----------


----------



## littlefairywren

Kentucky......


----------



## Linda

Louisville Slugger


----------



## littlefairywren

Three strikes, you're out!


----------



## goatboy

What? Are you blind? That was outside.


----------



## willowmoon

Blind Melon


----------



## spiritangel

no rain (letter limit)


----------



## LJ Rock

"Take it to the limit - one more time!"


----------



## goatboy

one step beyond


----------



## LJ Rock

"...one giant leap for mankind."


----------



## goatboy

dark side of the moon


----------



## bigjayne66

'He landed like linen,on a dusty old crater,
I knew he would get there,sooner or later...


----------



## nitewriter

bigjayne66 said:


> 'He landed like linen,on a dusty old crater,
> I knew he would get there,sooner or later...



They Found Judge Crater!?! ......any word on Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## bigjayne66

No ,but there's 'the Hoff' lol


----------



## nitewriter

bigjayne66 said:


> No ,but there's 'the Hoff' lol



A D-Lister barely hanging on by virtue of being a judge on America's Got Talent. Hell, KIT his Co-Star the Car could do a better job!


----------



## bigjayne66

Sorry,going off on a tangent here...what 's connected to the hoff....
ah yes
PAMELA ANDERSON


----------



## nitewriter

The Silicone Beauty & The Beast


----------



## CPProp

Traffic diversion silicones


----------



## Adamantoise

Road Safety.


----------



## LJ Rock

On the road again


----------



## Adamantoise

Driving at night with the headlights off.


----------



## CPProp

Driving at night on a road with no cats eyes


----------



## Adamantoise

Taking chances.


----------



## CPProp

Good brakes


----------



## Adamantoise

Testing the brakes-hold onto your hats!


----------



## CPProp

Citroen CX brakes - hold on to your head


----------



## willowmoon

If you hold on for one more day, things'll go your way. 
Why is Wilson Phillips on the brain? Why, dear God, WHY?!?!?


----------



## CPProp

By Hook or by Crook make sure they always do


----------



## Adamantoise

Captain Hook.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hook, line, and sinker


----------



## Adamantoise

Gone Fishin'!


----------



## littlefairywren

Aint No Sunshine When Shes Gone


----------



## LJ Rock

And she's always gone too long!


----------



## littlefairywren

She's Got A Way


----------



## Adamantoise

Escapee...


----------



## littlefairywren

"If you like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain.
If you're not into yoga, if you have half-a-brain.
If you like making love at midnight, in the dunes of the cape.
I'm the lady you've looked for, write to me, and escape."


----------



## CastingPearls

Love letters


----------



## Adamantoise

Displays of affection.


----------



## Linda

Holding hands


----------



## nitewriter

:huh: Eyes Meeting Across a Crowded Room :huh:


----------



## Adamantoise

Dressed To Kill.


----------



## Linda

Trenchcoat


----------



## Adamantoise

Gritty city life.


----------



## CastingPearls

Gritty Kitty brand kitty litter


----------



## nitewriter

CastingPearls said:


> Gritty Kitty brand kitty litter



aka #50 grit sandy paper meoooouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dmitra

Gosh knows why but: 

View attachment BilltheCat.jpg


----------



## LJ Rock

"BILL!!! I love you so, and I always will!"


----------



## goatboy

Don't mess with Bill.


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill... My boy Bill 
I will see that he is named after me, I will.
My boy, Bill! He'll be tall
And tough as a tree, will Bill!


----------



## goatboy

Why haven't you told me of your son?


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL...my secrets will go to the grave.


----------



## goatboy

levity is the opposite of gravity


----------



## littlefairywren

Laughter *IS* the best medicine.


----------



## goatboy

The medicine comes and he says to the bride. Stop all this weeping. Swallow your pride. You will not die. It's not poison.


----------



## littlefairywren

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## goatboy

Laurel and Hardy


----------



## littlefairywren

Tom and Jerry


----------



## goatboy

Beans and corn bread


----------



## littlefairywren

Beans means.........Heinz lol


----------



## goatboy

Heinz 57 varieties


Do you Aussies have beans for breakfast like the Brits?


----------



## littlefairywren

Variety is the spice of life!

Yep, Aussies don't mind beans on toast for brekkie. I am partial to them myself, but in ham sauce. I can eat vegemite, but I can't eat beans in tomato sauce.


----------



## goatboy

Music is the food of love.

I had orange sherbet for breakfast. Hard food hurts too much to swallow lately.
You caught me. I thought I was on free association when I was on the music thread. Still delirious.


----------



## littlefairywren

Play on!

Awww, you need more rest gb, and a cupcake!


----------



## goatboy

Let's play house.

You keep tempting me with cupcakes. How exciting.:eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

This Ole House

A cupcake is good for all that ails you


----------



## goatboy

There was an old woman who lived in a shoe.


----------



## littlefairywren

Soft Shoe Shuffle


----------



## goatboy

Shuffle off to Buffalo.


----------



## littlefairywren

Buffalo Bill


----------



## goatboy

Wild Bill Hickock


----------



## littlefairywren

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## goatboy

Under My Bed! Aaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## littlefairywren

Big fluffy dust bunnies


----------



## goatboy

unclean Easter eggs


----------



## littlefairywren

Three legged egg races


----------



## goatboy

I put my money on Seabiscuit.


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, Choc Chip biscuits :eat2:


----------



## goatboy

Do you want a glass of musk with that?


----------



## littlefairywren

No, that's for something else entirely lol....but a glass of milk wouldn't go astray.


----------



## goatboy

Milk and cookies(you call em biscuits)


----------



## littlefairywren

Cookie monster


----------



## goatboy

The Count 1 ha ha ha 2 ha ha ha


----------



## littlefairywren

I vant to suck your blood


----------



## goatboy

Stop torturing me. Bite my neck damnit.


----------



## littlefairywren

Another One Bites the Dust


----------



## goatboy

Another one rides the bus.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha.....The wheels on the bus go round and round.


----------



## goatboy

Merry Go Round


----------



## littlefairywren

Knights of the Round Table


----------



## goatboy

Camelot


more letters


----------



## littlefairywren

Sir Lancelot and Guinevere


----------



## nitewriter

goatboy said:


> Camelot
> 
> 
> more letters



:bow:With all those serving Wenches & Ladies in Waiting, They sure did! :bow:


----------



## goatboy

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## littlefairywren

"I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries."


----------



## Linda

Sticks and stones.


----------



## littlefairywren

Kidney


....


----------



## Linda

Sweating...heavy breathing....grabbing on to the sheets...sublime release.


----------



## littlefairywren

Physical exertion


----------



## LJ Rock

"Let me hear your body talk!"


----------



## CPProp

A Rumbling in the Tummy


----------



## spiritangel

The tummy Beast


----------



## LJ Rock

Feed the beast!


----------



## CPProp

......News Feed


----------



## Adamantoise

Breaking News!


----------



## Dmitra

Breaking wind?

*giggles immaturely*


----------



## Adamantoise

Emissions.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ecological footprints


----------



## Adamantoise

For some reason,whilst reading that last message,I envisioned a giant walking tree...wtf?


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL...it happens.

Lord of the Rings 1, 2 or 3....the one with the walking trees


----------



## Dmitra

Ents on parade


----------



## LJ Rock

Parade of stars...


----------



## littlefairywren

Written in the Stars


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Written in the Stars



For Sale one Telescope to read the fine print


----------



## littlefairywren

One Day I'll Fly Away


----------



## LJ Rock

We shall overcome


----------



## littlefairywren

Strength of character


----------



## LJ Rock

"It's time for the 'Feats of Strength!'"


----------



## Dmitra

The Time Has Come Today!


----------



## littlefairywren

Come Away With Me


----------



## nitewriter

Norah Jones


----------



## willowmoon

Jesus Jones


----------



## bigjayne66

jesus christ lizard


----------



## nitewriter

Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Adamantoise

Red Dresses.


----------



## Dmitra

Test my buying willpower.


----------



## Adamantoise

Temptation...


----------



## Dmitra

The only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it. _Oscar Wilde _


----------



## CPProp

Yield strength


----------



## Adamantoise

Apply force.


----------



## CPProp

Stress - Load over area


----------



## Adamantoise

Buckling under the weight.


----------



## spiritangel

inner strength


----------



## littlefairywren

Willpower.....of which I have none, if I know there is Chocolate in my immediate vicinity :happy:


----------



## CPProp

Lady Willpower.....


----------



## Adamantoise

Lady Liberty.


----------



## CPProp

Liberty Bodice


----------



## littlefairywren

Liberty Bell


----------



## Adamantoise

Chiming bells.


----------



## CPProp

Hell bells


----------



## littlefairywren

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


----------



## CPProp

Hit over the head with a rolling pin


----------



## littlefairywren

Papa Was a Rolling Stone


----------



## Adamantoise

That'll leave a lump. >_<*


----------



## CPProp

One lump or two ? lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Make it three, I like it sweet


----------



## CPProp

You like tea with your sugar?


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha, it all depends on the size of the cup you see. Not all cups, are right cups, you know?


----------



## CPProp

I see big cups well filled


----------



## Adamantoise

Overflowing...


----------



## CPProp

Busting at the seams


----------



## Adamantoise

No more for me,thanks-I couldn't eat another bite.


----------



## CPProp

Fed up......


----------



## Adamantoise

Sick of it all!


----------



## littlefairywren

Throwing in the towel


----------



## CPProp

What wash cycle would that be


----------



## littlefairywren

Rockless


----------



## CPProp

Ha ha ha - washboard then.......just watch out for the skiffle groups


----------



## littlefairywren

Blue Man Group


----------



## CPProp

blue is the colour of my true love's eyes...............then again, I'm colour blind


----------



## littlefairywren

"There may be many flowers in a man's life, but there is only one rose." Anon


----------



## CPProp

I'm just sitting watching flowers in the rain


----------



## littlefairywren

Why Does it Always Rain on Me?


----------



## CPProp

Rain Rain go a way.......Come again another day


----------



## littlefairywren

Another day, another dollar


----------



## CPProp

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## littlefairywren

That's why Jack gets lost on occasion, with his trusty camera


----------



## CPProp

Jack and jill went up the hill to fetch a pail of water 
Jill came downwith half a crown.......and not for fetching water


----------



## littlefairywren

Dental crown.....smile


----------



## CPProp

Nothing false all are genuine articles


----------



## littlefairywren

Unlike my false eyelashes, which move across my face with alarming speed.


----------



## Adamantoise

Supersonic waves.


----------



## Dmitra

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## CastingPearls

The sound of silence


----------



## littlefairywren

Silence is Golden


----------



## goatboy

Shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## willowmoon

Shhhhhhhhhhhh...........it!


----------



## bigjayne66

Something I used to say when I was small enough to fit on the Nemesis Roller coaster at Alton towers....


----------



## willowmoon

Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## bigjayne66

the final frontier....


----------



## LJ Rock

All sales are final.


----------



## watts63

Final countdown.


----------



## littlefairywren

Houston, we have a problem


----------



## CPProp

Floating in space


----------



## Adamantoise

Lost in Space.


----------



## CPProp

Lost sole........these dam cheap shoes


----------



## Adamantoise

My foot just falls right through! Look!


----------



## CPProp

Bare foot in the park


----------



## CastingPearls

ringworm..................


----------



## CPProp

Worm casts


----------



## CastingPearls

CastingPearls


----------



## CPProp

Pearl divers


----------



## CastingPearls

Oysters Rockerfeller


----------



## calauria

Oyster soup (YUCK!!!)


----------



## CPProp

Jellied eels........yuck


----------



## calauria

peanut butter and eel sandwhich (double ew!!!)


----------



## CPProp

Sausages and marmalade sandwiches.....yum


----------



## CastingPearls

Bangers and mash


----------



## Adamantoise

Thursday night dinner. :eat1:


----------



## CPProp

Dinner, dinner, dinner, dinner.......Batman


----------



## CastingPearls

Pavlov's dogs.


----------



## littlefairywren

Salivating with desire


----------



## CPProp

Drooling.......


----------



## CastingPearls

baby bib...................


----------



## calauria

vomit.........


----------



## CPProp

Did you have to bring that up..........lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Some things are better left unsaid


----------



## CPProp

Mum's the word


----------



## littlefairywren

Chrysanthe*mum* Flowers


----------



## CPProp

aye up Flower


----------



## littlefairywren

Greetings to you!


----------



## CPProp

Christmas greatings


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh Come All Ye Faithful


----------



## CPProp

Nadolig Llawen (Merry Christmas)


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL.....are you in a hurry, CPP? I am not ready for Christmas yet 

Hold your horses!


----------



## CPProp

Horses for courses


----------



## littlefairywren

Does one of the courses feature Chocolate for dessert?


----------



## CPProp

yes - individual Chocolate fountains


----------



## Adamantoise

Sweetness overload!


----------



## CPProp

Sugar rush


----------



## littlefairywren

Sugar Baby Love


----------



## CPProp

Sugar beet - listen to that rhythm


----------



## Adamantoise

Beats Per Minute!


----------



## CPProp

metronome.........French underground rails system run by gnomes


----------



## Adamantoise

Oh gawd,I fell right into that one. :doh:


----------



## CPProp

No worries...its Cow pats you have to look out for lol.


----------



## Adamantoise

Watch where you step!


----------



## CPProp

on the lookout for dangerous objects (QHSE are never there when you need them lol)


----------



## Adamantoise

Bear traps! >,<


----------



## CPProp

They are illegal


----------



## Adamantoise

Restricted by law.


----------



## Dmitra

Send lawyers, guns, and money!


----------



## littlefairywren

Your money, or your life!


----------



## CPProp

Stand and deliver


----------



## nitewriter

Deliver the Goods


----------



## CPProp

The postman always rings twice


----------



## Adamantoise

Hello? Is anyone in? Hello?


----------



## CPProp

Hello - good evening and welcome


----------



## littlefairywren

Frosty the Snowman


----------



## Adamantoise

Cold as ice.


----------



## CPProp

Ice cold in Alex


----------



## littlefairywren

"Baby, It's Cold Outside"


----------



## CPProp

Frozen assets


----------



## littlefairywren

Ice Station Zebra


----------



## CPProp

Thats a coded message..........where the heck is me code book


----------



## Adamantoise

Decoder rings.


----------



## littlefairywren

"With this ring".......


----------



## CPProp

Reminds me must see a doctor about this tinnitus


----------



## Adamantoise

A ringing in the ears.


----------



## littlefairywren

"I just called to say, I love you"........


----------



## CPProp

Just my luck..........they rang the wrong number


----------



## littlefairywren

Dial M for Murder


----------



## CPProp

Dial D for Dinner


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmm, that reminds me....I have not had brekkie yet! Vegemite toast, anyone?


----------



## CPProp

you'll be wasting away...........two rounds please but make it marmite


----------



## littlefairywren

Marmite! MARMITE!

Bats in the belfry


----------



## CPProp

Chickens in the coup.............given half a choice I'd have mushroom soup


----------



## littlefairywren

Magic mushrooms


----------



## Adamantoise

Hallucinogenics.


----------



## Dmitra

Have a nice trip, see you next fall.


----------



## CPProp

Ring a ring of roses.........blagh blagh ............all fall down


----------



## littlefairywren

The Million Pound Note


----------



## Adamantoise

The Million Dollar Question.


----------



## CPProp

who scored the goal?


----------



## Adamantoise

From the halfway line.


----------



## littlefairywren

Walk The Line


----------



## CPProp

walking back to happiness........


----------



## Adamantoise

Into the sunset.


----------



## littlefairywren

And they lived happily ever after.....


----------



## CPProp

with 10 kids and a and a bank manager on the door step


----------



## Adamantoise

Lunatic Calm.


----------



## CPProp

...............Tai Chi................and don't reply thats is a tai Chi subject .....lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Inner Peace.


----------



## CPProp

Pease on ........and its probably time for me to pease off lol


----------



## Adamantoise

I shall bid you adieu!


----------



## Dmitra

Au Revoir Les Enfants


----------



## willowmoon

French Fries


----------



## CPProp

French Foreign legion


----------



## Adamantoise

My name is Legion,for we are many...


----------



## CPProp

I really don't think two loafs and five fish are going to be enough this time


----------



## Adamantoise

The full arsenal.


----------



## Dmitra

The Full Monty (which I must add to Netflix)


----------



## nitewriter

The Half Nelson


----------



## littlefairywren

It Ain't Half Hot Mum


----------



## bigjayne66

Mister Lah di dah Gunner Graham...


----------



## Adamantoise

Gibberish!


----------



## Dmitra

Jabberwocky


----------



## willowmoon

Jibba Jabber


----------



## Dmitra

Jumba Juice


----------



## CPProp

Grape Juice - hic hicup


----------



## littlefairywren

A wrinkle in the plan


----------



## CastingPearls

A Wrinkle in Time


----------



## Adamantoise

Do not adjust your mind-there is a fault with reality.


----------



## CPProp

Nothing Changes


----------



## CastingPearls

Spare change?


----------



## Adamantoise

Can you spare a dollar,pal?


----------



## CPProp

Have you gota couple of bob for a cuppa gov


----------



## littlefairywren

Faith, Hope and Charity


----------



## goatboy

Peace, love and spare change

Hi Wren


----------



## littlefairywren

Flower power 

Hiya Sand Man


----------



## CPProp

Bill and Ben.........Not forgetting little weed


----------



## goatboy

Jack La Lanes Power Juicer


I'm back in town


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Jack Horner


----------



## goatboy

He's in the corner with Miss Muffet


----------



## CPProp

Her knickers all tattered and torn........no doubt


----------



## goatboy

Knees up Mother Brown


----------



## littlefairywren

How now, brown cow


----------



## CPProp

and her brown son Mini Hovis (brown wheat bread)


----------



## littlefairywren

Mother and Son


----------



## CPProp

Sonny and Cher


----------



## goatboy

Reunion ( more letters)


----------



## littlefairywren

Parting is such sweet sorrow.....


----------



## goatboy

so until the morro


----------



## Adamantoise

See ya later,alligator.


----------



## goatboy

after while crocodile


----------



## littlefairywren

Shoes......


----------



## goatboy

Blues (more letters)


----------



## littlefairywren

The Blue Man Group


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue


----------



## littlefairywren

Crystals....


----------



## CastingPearls

Diamonds and Pearls


----------



## goatboy

colored contact lenses


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't like wearing glasses?


----------



## goatboy

gout........


----------



## littlefairywren

King Henry VIII


----------



## goatboy

Off with her head


----------



## CPProp

If you want to get ahead ..get a hat


----------



## littlefairywren

"The man is the head, but the woman is the neck. And she can turn the head any way she wants".


----------



## goatboy

The clothes make the man.


----------



## CPProp

The old cloth cap


----------



## goatboy

I want to look away, but I can't.


----------



## littlefairywren

Rubbernecking.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Trainwreck.............


----------



## littlefairywren

Hyde park


----------



## goatboy

Casey Jones


----------



## CPProp

An old boiler


----------



## goatboy

steamed clams


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot and steamy


----------



## CPProp

Treacle pudding


----------



## littlefairywren

Drooling!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Must be a spotted Dick...pudding that is


----------



## littlefairywren

Fun with Dick and Jane


----------



## CPProp

Jack and Jill seemed to have more fun......


----------



## goatboy

Who's afraid of the big bad wolf?


----------



## CPProp

Hansel & Gretal


----------



## goatboy

Ginger bread house


----------



## littlefairywren

Om nomnomnom....tasty!


----------



## CPProp

Sophisticated palet


----------



## goatboy

I'll start at the back door and you start in front and we'll meet in the middle.


----------



## littlefairywren

A meeting of two minds


----------



## goatboy

Vulcan Mild Meld


----------



## CPProp

like putty in the hand


----------



## goatboy

At my age things are dropping so fast my gynacologist started wearing a hard hat. (Joan Rivers)


----------



## littlefairywren

Soft and squidgy


----------



## CPProp

Playing with jelly


----------



## goatboy

Must be jelly cause jam don't shake like that.


----------



## littlefairywren

Jelly belly


----------



## CPProp

jelly Butties


----------



## goatboy

Smelly Nellie


----------



## littlefairywren

Whoa, Nelly!


----------



## goatboy

Bozo the Clown


----------



## CPProp

Coco the clown


----------



## Adamantoise

Fortune is my foe.


----------



## CPProp

Fee Foe Fi Fum


----------



## littlefairywren

Nightmares..........clowns give me the heebie jeebies


----------



## goatboy

good luck.......


----------



## littlefairywren

A pinch of salt


----------



## goatboy

toss it over your left shoulder


----------



## littlefairywren

Throw in the towel


Catch you later guys, I gotta scoot for a bit......ta for the play


----------



## CPProp

Not more washing


----------



## goatboy

towel me off. It's hot in here.


----------



## CPProp

Some like it Hot


----------



## Linda

Some like it cold. I like mine just right.


----------



## CPProp

I like mine just as it come


----------



## Linda

Any which way but loose.


----------



## CPProp

Loose is no fun


----------



## Linda

Tight is right.

(hahaha)


----------



## Adamantoise

These shoes are too narrow.


----------



## CPProp

winckle pickers


----------



## littlefairywren

Cherry pickers.....


----------



## goatboy

mmmmmmmmmmmm cherry pie


----------



## littlefairywren

"Cool drink of water
Such a sweet surprise
Tastes so good
Make a grown man cry"


----------



## goatboy

I'm crying right now


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears On My Pillow


----------



## goatboy

Pain in my heart


----------



## littlefairywren

Barracuda!


----------



## goatboy

can of tuna


----------



## littlefairywren

John West....


----------



## goatboy

Leslie West


----------



## littlefairywren

"North, South, East, West, I think that my state's the best".


----------



## goatboy

I live in an altered state.


----------



## littlefairywren

Flying High


----------



## goatboy

Straighten up and fly right.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fly on the wall


----------



## goatboy

tear in my beer


----------



## littlefairywren

"I would give all my fame for a pot of ale and safety."


----------



## goatboy

how sad........


----------



## littlefairywren

Great minds think alike


----------



## goatboy

It takes two to tango.


----------



## CastingPearls

Her name was Lola. She was a showgirl.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Feathers...


----------



## CastingPearls

Cocktails for Two


----------



## goatboy

Spike Jones


----------



## littlefairywren

Davy Jones' Locker


----------



## goatboy

Oh no, the Monkees have all drowned.


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm a Believer


----------



## goatboy

I can't swim.


----------



## CastingPearls

Daydream Believer


----------



## littlefairywren

Daydream Island


----------



## goatboy

Homecoming Queen


----------



## goatboy

Fantasy Island


----------



## littlefairywren

Good things come in small packages


----------



## goatboy

It's beautifully wrapped. I can't wait to see what's inside.


----------



## littlefairywren

It's what's on the inside that counts....


----------



## goatboy

Don't judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## littlefairywren

Under Cover of Darkness


----------



## goatboy

I'm makin' my midnight creep.


----------



## littlefairywren

Midnight Express


----------



## goatboy

Scary prison


----------



## littlefairywren

All Hallows Eve

Stan, there is a massive storm brewing outside! I am hopping off so my pc does not get fried by a strike (it's happened to me before). Ta for the lovely company


----------



## goatboy

check your PM


----------



## Dmitra

Check your hat.


----------



## nitewriter

Check or Cash, I'll take Cash! Behold the Power of Green


----------



## littlefairywren

It's not easy being green


----------



## Twilley

It ain't easy being cheesey


----------



## willowmoon

Cheesy Mac


----------



## LJ Rock

Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun...


----------



## Adamantoise

Making me hungry...


----------



## CPProp

What a great game - "Hungry Hippo"


----------



## Adamantoise

Eating Contests!


----------



## littlefairywren

Brekkie time!


----------



## Linda

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## CastingPearls

Diamonds are a girl's best friend.


----------



## littlefairywren

"They are all I need to please me, 
They can stimulate and tease me, 
They won't leave in the night, 
I've no fear that they might desert me"


----------



## Dmitra

Gold--FINGAH!!
He's the man with the Midas Touch


----------



## littlefairywren

Talk to the hand, 'cause the face ain't listening!


----------



## goatboy

Sometimes the hand doesn't listen either.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## goatboy

Is that why I'm so inexplicably happy?


----------



## LJ Rock

happiness is...


----------



## littlefairywren

Love, peace, affection, laughter and chocolate....don't forget the cupcakes


----------



## willowmoon

The Hostess With The Mostess


----------



## LJ Rock

Hostess Twinkies


----------



## littlefairywren

Sugar rush...


----------



## Adamantoise

Increased Heart rate.


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::smitten: Be Still My Beating Heart!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## LJ Rock

Turn on your heart-light, let it shine wherever you go....


----------



## littlefairywren

Your sure look fine your shoes they shine
I taste your face your love is mine


----------



## LJ Rock

Tasty Cakes


----------



## nitewriter

:eat1: Pastry and Pudding and Pies! Oh My!!!:eat1:


----------



## Dmitra

Pie in the Sky Someone should make a pie like this involving blueberries, whipping cream, and coconut.


----------



## CPProp

Is it a bird? is it a plane ?.......No its a pie


----------



## willowmoon

American Pie


----------



## LJ Rock

"I had a vision that a man came unto us on a flaming pie.... "


----------



## CPProp

Chariots of fire


----------



## Adamantoise

Chariot racing.


----------



## CastingPearls

the hippodrome


----------



## Adamantoise

Horses galloping...


----------



## nitewriter

Twenty Dollars on Ben Hur in the Fourth Race at the Colosseum


----------



## Adamantoise

How about a wager-just to make it interesting...


----------



## LJ Rock

Luck be a lady tonight!


----------



## littlefairywren

You are my lady
You're everything I need and more
You are my lady
You're all I'm living for


----------



## CastingPearls

Guys and Dolls


----------



## Adamantoise

We're just a crazy bunch of Guys and Dolls!


----------



## nitewriter

Luck be a Lady Tonight!:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

You've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya punk?


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> You've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya punk?



As long as no one steals me Lucky Charms I do!...or shoots them off!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Leprechauns!?


----------



## nitewriter

It tain't easy being green.....and 3 feet 2


----------



## littlefairywren

Miss Piggy knew what she was doing!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: The Rainbow Connection,...The Lovers, The Dreamers, and me


----------



## littlefairywren

"If happy little bluebirds fly
Beyond the rainbow
Why, oh why can't I?"


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> "If happy little bluebirds fly
> Beyond the rainbow
> Why, oh why can't I?"



" Welcome to Bluebird Airways. This is your Captain Speaking!"


----------



## littlefairywren

O Captain! My Captain!


----------



## CastingPearls

Now, Voyager


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Horatio Hornblower at your service! Milady :bow:

Good Evening Elaine  Fasten your seatbelt we're in for a bumpy ride!


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Boy Blue, come blow your horn!


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Little Boy Blue, come blow your horn!



So that Little Bo Peep and her Sheep can join in the fun!


----------



## Dmitra

To boldly go where no taste has gone before.


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat1: On Tonight's Iron Chef, The Secret Ingredient is....Drumroll Please:eat1::eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Drum rolls? I'd rather have ham rolls


----------



## littlefairywren

Hamming it up


----------



## CPProp

To be or not to be that is the question


----------



## Adamantoise

Shakespearean quotes.


----------



## littlefairywren

Alas, poor Yorrick....


----------



## CPProp

In the cold weather one can have frozen yorrick


----------



## littlefairywren

Cold hands, warm heart


----------



## CPProp

Hands that do dishes can be as soft as your face with mild green ..............Not paid to advertise


----------



## littlefairywren

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


----------



## Adamantoise

First impressions.


----------



## CPProp

Impressions left in the sand


----------



## littlefairywren

Two left feet


----------



## CPProp

Going round in circles


----------



## littlefairywren

Round and round the garden, like a Teddy Bear......


----------



## CPProp

Mary Mary quite contrary how does your garden grow


----------



## littlefairywren

The person who risks nothing, does nothing, has nothing, is nothing, and becomes nothing. He may avoid suffering and sorrow, but he simply cannot learn and feel and change and grow and love and live.


----------



## CPProp

Grow bags are brilliant for growing tomatoes in


----------



## littlefairywren

It's in the bag!


----------



## CPProp

Tea just does not have the same flavour in the bag as loose tea


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Tea just does not have the same flavour in the bag as loose tea



LOL, you're a wealth of information this morning!

Loose lips, sink ships


----------



## Adamantoise

Tattletale!


----------



## CPProp

Questionable information


----------



## littlefairywren

A laundromat's dream, and a woman's worst nightmare...


----------



## CPProp

Just gone into the wrong spin cycle


----------



## littlefairywren

The cycle of life....lions roaming around with talking monkeys, manic hyenas singing lol


----------



## nitewriter

:shockedanger, Will Robinson!!! eating Breakfast or being Breakfast!:shocked:


----------



## CPProp

Danger - men at work


----------



## littlefairywren

You bubble-headed booby!


----------



## Adamantoise

A rare species of bird?


----------



## CPProp

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush


----------



## littlefairywren

The burning bush.


----------



## nitewriter

Dr Smith, Please give the patient a shot of antibiotic for her complaint.


----------



## CPProp

when's a biotic done anyone any harm, they are warm, soft, loveable bacteria


----------



## littlefairywren

"Young, Warm and Wonderful"


----------



## CPProp

a new duvet


----------



## littlefairywren

Dutch ovens....horror of horrors!


----------



## CPProp

The ships engines rooms at Isleworth shipyard


----------



## littlefairywren

Ships that pass in the night


----------



## CPProp

passing a ship at night or any othertime would require the assistance of a Dr.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> passing a ship at night or any othertime would require the assistance of a Dr.



:shocked:Bend Over, say Ahh, This won't hurt a bit:shocked:


----------



## Dmitra

Turn your head and cough?


----------



## littlefairywren

Put Your Head On My Shoulder


----------



## CastingPearls

The Headless Horseman


----------



## littlefairywren

Headless Chickens


----------



## CastingPearls

boneless chicken


----------



## littlefairywren

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## willowmoon

Poltergeist II: The Other Side


----------



## Linda

Things that go bump in the night.


----------



## littlefairywren

Bump and Grind


----------



## CPProp

Thats bad driving


----------



## littlefairywren

Thelma and Louise


----------



## CPProp

Wayne and Sharon in their Ford Caprina


----------



## littlefairywren

"Take you driving in my car car"


----------



## CPProp

Dodgem Cars are such fun


----------



## littlefairywren

Whiplash...on a small scale


----------



## CPProp

Being cruel to eyelashes


----------



## littlefairywren

Marquis de Sade


----------



## CPProp

Vlad the impaier


----------



## littlefairywren

Chicken rotisserie


----------



## CPProp

Chicken going for a slow spin


----------



## littlefairywren

Spinning top


----------



## Timberwolf

spinning head


----------



## CPProp

Spinning Webs


----------



## littlefairywren

"Will you walk into my parlour?" said the Spider to the Fly


----------



## CPProp

Incy wincy spider climbing up the spout.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini


----------



## CPProp

Spots before the eyes......it must have a medical name


----------



## littlefairywren

X marks the spot


----------



## CPProp

X Marks the items on reduction at the Marks and Spencer sales


----------



## littlefairywren

Bargain hunter


----------



## CPProp

Big Game hunter


----------



## littlefairywren

Animal rights!!


----------



## CPProp

Animals have lefts to - other wise they would fall over


----------



## littlefairywren

.....Jack fell down, and broke his crown
And Jill came tumbling after.


----------



## CPProp

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall
Hundty dumpty had a great fall.....


----------



## littlefairywren

The chicken or the egg?


----------



## CPProp

There must be a yolk there somewhere lol.


----------



## littlefairywren

The yolks on you!


----------



## CPProp

Oh no the yellow peril


----------



## littlefairywren

The Perils of Pauline


----------



## CPProp

Beryl the peril - my fav cartoon charature


----------



## littlefairywren

My Favourite Martian


----------



## CPProp

Flying saucers - and I only asked why have you still got your curlers in


----------



## littlefairywren

Fly Me to The Moon


----------



## CPProp

Up up and a way in my beautiful ballon


----------



## littlefairywren

It's a Beautiful Life


----------



## CPProp

Life is what you make it


----------



## Dmitra

On the make


----------



## Wolfie

Faker's Delight


----------



## LJ Rock

Don't fake the FUNK!


----------



## littlefairywren

Play That Funky Music White Boy


----------



## willowmoon

Won't You Take Me To ... Funkytown?


----------



## nitewriter

In this Morning's traffic report, there is a back up on The Annette Funicello Expressway. It seems a chunky flunky on a drunken donkey careened into a Baskin Robbins and neither is leaving the premises. So by all means Avoid the East Scrimshaw/Funkytown Exit.


----------



## LJ Rock

"Annette... cigarette?"


----------



## paintsplotch

no thanks... im already Smokin... lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Oooh...somebody STOP me!


----------



## Dmitra

Stop, drop, and roll!


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm on fire tonight!


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everybody Wang-Chung tonight!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Earworm.....thank you very much


----------



## goatboy

earwig......


----------



## littlefairywren

Wigging out!


----------



## goatboy

You got a crazy wig Polock. ( Lennie Bruce to an imaginary Laurence Welk)


----------



## littlefairywren

No doubt exists that all women are crazy; it's only a question of degree.
W. C. Fields


----------



## goatboy

"Do you want to be a moon calf Og? Do you want to be a Jabbernow?" W.C Fields from The Bank Dick


----------



## littlefairywren

There's a Moon Out Tonight


----------



## goatboy

Don't know if it's cloudy or bright.


----------



## Dmitra

Turn around, bright eyes.


----------



## willowmoon

Turn The Beat Around ....


----------



## Dmitra

Dancing in supermarkets


----------



## LJ Rock

Dancing in the key of life.


----------



## littlefairywren

"It's life Jim, but not as we know it"


----------



## CPProp

Aaah Jim Lad......welcome aboard the Hispaniola


----------



## littlefairywren

Ahoy there!


----------



## CPProp

Hoy (throw) the hammer (read with a geordie ascent)


----------



## littlefairywren

Maxwell's Silver Hammer


----------



## CPProp

Thor with a cup of coffee


----------



## littlefairywren

My cup runneth over.


----------



## CPProp

Buy a bigger Bra oooops sorry thats not NPC


----------



## LJ Rock

"Politics makes strange bedfellows"


----------



## littlefairywren

Looking for Strange


----------



## willowmoon

Strange Days


----------



## littlefairywren

Days of Wine and Roses


----------



## willowmoon

Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## willowmoon

Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## LJ Rock

Boom-boom-boom, let's go back to my room!


----------



## Dmitra

In the white room
with black curtains
at the station


----------



## paintsplotch

dont go ridin on that long black train.........


----------



## willowmoon

Train, train .... Lord, take me on out of this town ....


----------



## LJ Rock

"...and as always, we wish you peace, love and SOOOOOOOOUL!!!"


----------



## willowmoon

David Soul


----------



## CPProp

Happy Soul


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is the condition in which the happiness of another person is essential to your own.......one of mah sigs.


----------



## CPProp

Love is in the air 
Everywhere I look around


----------



## littlefairywren

Air Supply


----------



## CPProp

Air Compressor


----------



## littlefairywren

"Breathe deep the gathering gloom"


----------



## CPProp

Swimming in the deep end


----------



## paintsplotch

Just keep swimming.. Just keep swimming!


----------



## Dmitra

How long can you tread water? ha ha ha ha


----------



## goatboy

glub glub glub


----------



## LJ Rock

Sometimes you just gotta roll with the tide....


----------



## willowmoon

The tide is high, but I'm holding on ....


----------



## LJ Rock

High Tide and Green Grass


----------



## willowmoon

Crimson Tide


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: The Crimson Pirate....Swashbuckler Supreme:bow:


----------



## CPProp

The scarlet pimpernel


----------



## littlefairywren

The Scarlet Letter


----------



## CPProp

A French Letter


----------



## littlefairywren

You need an interpreter for that? 

PS. It's tomorrow!!!


----------



## CPProp

Waveing the arms does just as well.

Excellent I'm chuffed


----------



## littlefairywren

A Farewell to Arms


----------



## CPProp

he's armless gov


----------



## littlefairywren

I wouldn't hurt a fly


----------



## CPProp

Hair spray is a good fly deterent - it does not kill them but stiffens their wings and they just glide away in one direction


----------



## littlefairywren

Cruel Intentions

You big meanie lol!


----------



## CPProp

Cruella De Vil


----------



## Adamantoise

Deadly intentions...


----------



## CPProp

Deadly nightshade


----------



## littlefairywren

A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## CPProp

Alice throught the Looking Glass


----------



## littlefairywren

"I look to the left I look to the right 
There's hands that grab me on every side"


----------



## CPProp

Crossing the road - I look to the left I look to the right look to the left again - if nothing is coming - cross


----------



## Adamantoise

Green Cross Code.


----------



## littlefairywren

.. .-..---...-. .....---.........

Morse code


----------



## CPProp

Inspector Morse


----------



## Adamantoise

Crime scene investigation.


----------



## CPProp

Foot print - casts


----------



## Linda

Foot Prints in the Sand


----------



## CPProp

Robinson Crusoe


----------



## Adamantoise

Stranded...


----------



## CPProp

LHR Terminal 5 with only a pound in the pocket


----------



## Adamantoise

That must've been one hell of a good night,as I can't remember a thing!


----------



## CPProp

I'll drink to that...............come to think of it I'll drink to anything


----------



## Adamantoise

I propose a toast...


----------



## CPProp

Welsh rabit please


----------



## Dmitra

Nightmares


----------



## LJ Rock

Daydreams....


----------



## littlefairywren

"I Can Dream About You"


----------



## nitewriter

:wubu::batting:"Dream a little dream of me":batting::wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

"Stars fading but I linger on, dear,
Still craving your kiss.
I'm longing to linger till dawn, dear,
Just saying this..."


----------



## willowmoon

"Do you have to, do you have to
Do you have to let it linger?"


----------



## paintsplotch

dunno why... but that made me think of this....

To-morrow, and to-morrow, and to-morrow,
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,
To the last syllable of recorded time;
And all our yesterdays have lighted fools
The way to dusty death. Out, out, brief candle!
Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player,
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage,
And then is heard no more. It is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing.


----------



## willowmoon

"Tomorrow, tomorrow ... I'll love you tomorrow....You're always a day away!" 

So what was the deal with the original comic strip where the characters didn't have irises or pupils. It's like the Village of the Damned !!


----------



## LJ Rock

Annie, get your gun!


----------



## paintsplotch

janie got a gun....


----------



## CastingPearls

Love is a gun.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Love is a Battlefield


----------



## CPProp

Charge of the Light Brigade


----------



## nitewriter

Luke & Darth charging up their Light Sabres


----------



## LJ Rock

Saber-toothed tiger


----------



## CPProp

The wonderful thing about tiggers is tiggers are wonderful things


----------



## fatcharlie

:happy:
oo I mean Calvin and Hobbes...


----------



## Adamantoise

Comic strips...


----------



## CastingPearls

Graphic novels


----------



## Adamantoise

Graphic violence...


----------



## CPProp

Punch and Judy


----------



## fatcharlie

Judy Collins


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP3spauYdxs


----------



## littlefairywren

Dictionary


----------



## CastingPearls

Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## littlefairywren

Words can hurt


----------



## CastingPearls

Sorry seems to be the hardest part


----------



## Adamantoise

Admittance is the first step...


----------



## CastingPearls

No Exit .


----------



## littlefairywren

Gateway to heaven.


----------



## nitewriter

Detour Ahead


----------



## Linda

Which way did he go? Which way did he go?


----------



## LJ Rock

He went that-a-way!


----------



## littlefairywren

Eyes on the prize.


----------



## LJ Rock

"I sing because I'm happy, I sing because I'm free!"


----------



## littlefairywren

"Sing like no one's listening, love like you've never been hurt, dance like nobody's watching, and live like its heaven on earth".


----------



## willowmoon

"Oooh baby, do you know what that's worth? .......
Oooh, heaven is a place on earth ..."


----------



## LJ Rock

"Peace on earth, good will toward Men."


----------



## fatcharlie

Masters of war....

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4567229851547493588#


----------



## willowmoon

"Master of Puppets, I'm pulling your strings ...."


----------



## spiritangel

Jim Henson


----------



## Adamantoise

You muppet...


----------



## CPProp

a right Wally


----------



## Adamantoise

How daft!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Daft Punk (grr letter limit)


----------



## Adamantoise

Around the World!


----------



## CPProp

In a right Spin


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Sit and Spin


----------



## CPProp

revolutionary ?


----------



## littlefairywren

"All I know is that to me
You look like you're havin' fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come"


----------



## Linda

Cannonball !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Fired again


----------



## littlefairywren

Toasted marshmallows.....nomnomnom!


----------



## CPProp

Toasted Crumpets (english Muffins)


----------



## MatthewB

Just plain _muffins_. :happy:


----------



## Dmitra

Studmuffins!


----------



## MatthewB

Stud...


----------



## littlefairywren

Piercings.....


----------



## bigjayne66

Pierce Brosnan ......


----------



## Linda

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## willowmoon

George Lazenby


----------



## CPProp

Fry chocolate bars.


----------



## AsianXL

Deep-fried Mars Bars


----------



## LJ Rock

"She thinks she missed the plane to Mars... she's out back counting stars."


----------



## CPProp

In your own dream world


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to my Nightmare!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet dreams....


----------



## LJ Rock

....are made of these. Who'd have a mind to disagree?


----------



## willowmoon

Confessions of a Dangerous Mind


----------



## LJ Rock

A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## willowmoon

Elegantly Wasted


----------



## Dmitra

Wastin' away in Margaritaville.


----------



## CPProp

Over the hills and far away


----------



## littlefairywren

"Climb every mountain, ford every stream, follow every rainbow, till you find your dream"


----------



## CPProp

Day Dream believer


----------



## bigjayne66

the Monkees....


----------



## CPProp

A bunch of guys apeing about


----------



## littlefairywren

See no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil....


----------



## CPProp

Brass monkeys need to look out on really frosty nights - clank clank


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack Frost nipping at your nose....(44 days till Christmas!)


----------



## Weirdo890

Nat King Cole


----------



## CPProp

one gets mucky down t" pit


----------



## Weirdo890

Swamp Thing (the comics)


----------



## CPProp

Things that go bump in the night


----------



## Weirdo890

Werewolves of London


----------



## CPProp

Lloyds of London


----------



## littlefairywren

"What'll you take to set him free,
Set him free, set him free?
Whatll you take to set him free,
My fair lady!"


----------



## Weirdo890

We Shall Be Free


----------



## CPProp

Free Masons


----------



## Weirdo890

James Mason


----------



## littlefairywren

Fanny by Gaslight (behave yourself boys, it's a movie lol)


----------



## Weirdo890

Fanny Brice


----------



## CPProp

Oh Thats fanny lol


----------



## Weirdo890

The Energizer Bunny


----------



## CPProp

Echo and the Bunny men


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter the Rabbit


----------



## Weirdo890

Bugs Bunny (one of the greatest cartoon characters ever!)


----------



## CPProp

Daffy Duck (a welsh Duck)


----------



## littlefairywren

Ducking for cover


----------



## Weirdo890

Duck Soup (love Groucho Marx)


----------



## CPProp

Duck Down...


----------



## Weirdo890

Fire In The Hole!!


----------



## LJ Rock

Fire on the bayou


----------



## littlefairywren

"Oh that boy of mine
By my side
The silver moon
And the evening tide"


----------



## CPProp

Rip Tide......


----------



## littlefairywren

Not Waving but Drowning


----------



## CPProp

Sea Shanty


----------



## littlefairywren

She sells sea shells by the sea shore......


----------



## CPProp

Cockle and Mussels a live a live O


----------



## Adamantoise

Just clap to the beat. :happy:


----------



## Linda

Clap on! Clap off! Clap on-clap off! The Clapper!


----------



## littlefairywren

Wax on, wax off.


----------



## CPProp

Smooth as a babys bottom


----------



## Adamantoise

Pebbles at the beach.


----------



## CPProp

The Flint stones


----------



## Adamantoise

Firestarter.


----------



## CPProp

pyromaniac


----------



## Adamantoise

A dangerous obsession...


----------



## nitewriter

Taking Candy from a BBW


----------



## willowmoon

It's like candy .... OW! With much love to Cameo.


----------



## spiritangel

the simpsons 

btw ty willowmoon now I will have the I want candy meddly from the variety show epp stuck in my head can even see smithers singing licorice whip lol


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> the simpsons
> 
> btw ty willowmoon now I will have the I want candy meddly from the variety show epp stuck in my head can even see smithers singing licorice whip lol



Here ya go spiritangel ...

View attachment whip_it.gif


back to free association --

Cool Whip


----------



## LJ Rock

Brian Griffin: Why are you putting so much emphasis on the H?
Stewie Griffin: What are you talking about? I'm just saying Cool wHip....


----------



## littlefairywren

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## nitewriter

Reddi to whip you into a frenzy?


----------



## CPProp

Whippet racing


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't stop 'til the finish line!


----------



## CPProp

Keep right on to the end of the road


----------



## littlefairywren

Boys to Men


----------



## CPProp

Growing up


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack and the Beanstalk.....I don't know how


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Growing up



Jill would have more of an influence on Jack growing up than a plant


----------



## littlefairywren

Day of the Triffids


----------



## CPProp

Day of the trifles


----------



## littlefairywren

Now, that's my kind of day! 

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday......yadda, yadda....


----------



## Adamantoise

I can't be bothered.


----------



## CPProp

No bother at all


----------



## nitewriter

Eeyore........


----------



## littlefairywren

Awww.....Pooh Bear


----------



## spiritangel

and piglet to


----------



## CPProp

and my favorite Tigger


----------



## Adamantoise

Tiger Style!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Adamantoise

Rising up,back on the street.


----------



## littlefairywren

Rocky etc, etc....


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Rocky Road


----------



## Adamantoise

Rocky Mountain Way.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Milky Way.....


----------



## willowmoon

Lactation Station (which, oddly, makes me think of "Conjunction Junction")


----------



## littlefairywren

Breast is best


----------



## CPProp

Breast Pump


----------



## LJ Rock

"Just PUMP it... PUMP IT UP! Just PUMP it... PUMP THE BIRD! Just PUMP it.... make it BIG now!" 

(I will be surprised if anyone else actually remebers what that's from. lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha, totally stumped by that.....all I get from that is....

Big Bird


----------



## LJ Rock

LOL 

http://www.hulu.com/watch/2326/saturday-night-live-nikey-turkey 

someone finally posted it on line - I've been looking for this sketch forever. yeah - the 80s were a long time ago and I'm getting old!


----------



## CPProp

LOL - leg over Lucy


----------



## littlefairywren

I Love Lucy


----------



## CPProp

Lucy lastic


----------



## littlefairywren

"Bend and stretch 
Reach for the stars,
Here goes Jupiter 
There goes Mars"


----------



## CPProp

A mars a day help you work rest and play


----------



## Adamantoise

Om nom nom. :eat1:


----------



## CPProp

Having a Picknic its better than running a Marathon in Snickers


----------



## Adamantoise

Watch out for ants!


----------



## CPProp

Love Ants hate uncles


----------



## Adamantoise

Relatives you don't see often.


----------



## CPProp

Relatively speaking seen more than own family


----------



## Adamantoise

Figurative speech.


----------



## CPProp

Wow she is 56 48 60


----------



## Adamantoise

One fantastic figure.


----------



## CPProp

Mother figure


----------



## Adamantoise

One who cares and loves.


----------



## CPProp

A faded memory


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> A faded memory



Like a pair of tiedyed acid washed bell bottomed blue jeans


----------



## spiritangel

everything old is new again


----------



## littlefairywren

Something old, something new, something borrowed and something blue.


----------



## nitewriter

Blue Suede Shoes


----------



## CPProp

Brothel creepers


----------



## Adamantoise

Creepy lookin' fella... :shocked:


----------



## CPProp

Nosferatu.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Evil manicurist


----------



## CPProp

Should be nailed


----------



## Adamantoise

Vampires...


----------



## littlefairywren

Hammer time.....(You can't touch this! )


----------



## CPProp

If I had a hammer, i'd hammer in the morning ..........


----------



## fatcharlie

Oooh damm neighbour.


----------



## CPProp

Love thy Neighbour (UK sit com from many years back)


----------



## littlefairywren

George and Mildred


----------



## CPProp

Man about the House (prequal to George and Mildred)


----------



## littlefairywren

Man cannot live by bread alone


----------



## Adamantoise

Cheese sandwich.


----------



## littlefairywren

Knuckle sandwich


----------



## CPProp

a chip butty


----------



## spiritangel

fish and chips


----------



## littlefairywren

Maniac seagulls!


----------



## CPProp

Boys or Gulls thems nice pigeons


----------



## Adamantoise

Flying rats.


----------



## littlefairywren

UFO's.......


----------



## CPProp

When I'm cooking - Unidentified Frying Objects


----------



## Adamantoise

Bizarre Cuisine.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ripley's Believe it Or Not


----------



## CPProp

Seeing is believing


----------



## littlefairywren

Blind Man's Bluff


----------



## CPProp

Three Blind mice


----------



## littlefairywren

The Three Stooges


----------



## CPProp

The three tenors (or 30 quid)


----------



## littlefairywren

Music to my ears


----------



## CPProp

music to calm the savage breast


----------



## Adamantoise

Sung to sleep.


----------



## spiritangel

lullabye and goodnight go to sleep little baby something something lalala lalalalala la la


----------



## Adamantoise

Oops,I forgot the words... :doh:


----------



## CPProp

Suo Gan (Welsh lullaby)


----------



## willowmoon

Welsh Corgi


----------



## spiritangel

the queen (she has corgis doesnt she or was it her mum?)


----------



## willowmoon

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everybody Wants to get STONED."


----------



## CPProp

David and Goliath


----------



## littlefairywren

Goliath spider..........(if you don't like spiders, I suggest you don't google )


----------



## Adamantoise

Predatory instincts.


----------



## littlefairywren

Alien vs. Predator......I love that movie


----------



## spiritangel

self preservation


----------



## littlefairywren

Jam................


----------



## Adamantoise

Fruit flavour.


----------



## littlefairywren

Flavor Flav


----------



## Adamantoise

80's rap music.


----------



## littlefairywren

History repeating


----------



## CPProp

Radishes Repeating


----------



## littlefairywren

Echo, echo, echo.......


----------



## CPProp

Sound waves


----------



## littlefairywren

"Music Sounds Better With You"


----------



## CPProp

Music sounds better with speakers


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't speak, until spoken to!


----------



## CPProp

Oh the curse of wagging pointed Finger


----------



## Adamantoise

Reprimanded...


----------



## littlefairywren

Punished....


----------



## Adamantoise

The Penal System.


----------



## littlefairywren

System of a Down.....(I really shouldn't know who they are lol)


----------



## Adamantoise

Chop Suey!


----------



## LJ Rock

"Seinfeld, four? Seinfeld?"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LJ Rock said:


> "Seinfeld, four? Seinfeld?"



Kramer . . . and his crazy hair.


----------



## littlefairywren

"These pretzels are making me thirsty!"


----------



## nitewriter

"You can't have Pretzels without Beer!"


----------



## CPProp

A few scoops of beer would go down a treat.


----------



## Weirdo890

Give me a straight whiskey.


----------



## Adamantoise

Straight-laced.


----------



## littlefairywren

Corset....


----------



## Adamantoise

Well-contained. >,<


----------



## CPProp

Ding Dong Dell Pussies in the well


----------



## littlefairywren

Puss in Boots


----------



## CPProp

These boots were made for walking


----------



## littlefairywren

Walkabout....


----------



## CPProp

Getting lost


----------



## littlefairywren

Lost in Translation


----------



## CPProp

Lost and found


----------



## littlefairywren

Finders Keepers, Losers Weepers


----------



## CPProp

Possession is nine tens of the law (in UK anyway)


----------



## littlefairywren

The Law of Attraction


----------



## CPProp

Magnetic force


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Magneto......


----------



## CPProp

Poles apart


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Stripper poles....


----------



## CPProp

Time for a shave (must pop in to the barbers)


----------



## nitewriter

Sweeney Todd, The Mad Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## LJ Rock

"Om da babba ob daBIIIIL - BIGARO, BIGAROOOOO!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Seville Orange Marmalade


----------



## LJ Rock

"Voulez-vous coucher avec moi - ce soir?"


----------



## littlefairywren

Eternal Nightcap


----------



## willowmoon

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## littlefairywren

Cleanliness is next to Godliness


----------



## willowmoon

The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## Micara

Oh God! You Devil


----------



## spiritangel

the devil is in the details


----------



## LJ Rock

INXS: "The devil inside, the devil inside.... every single one of us, the devil inside!"


----------



## CPProp

mischievous


----------



## LJ Rock

No good deed goes unpunished


----------



## littlefairywren

Random acts of kindness


----------



## CPProp

Random thoughts


----------



## littlefairywren

Corners Of My Mind


----------



## Adamantoise

The dark corners of a room...


----------



## littlefairywren

Padded cell


----------



## Micara

Padded bra!


----------



## willowmoon

Erin go Bragh


----------



## CPProp

A smoked 'erin is a kipper


----------



## littlefairywren

"Smoke so much weed you wouldn't believe" (no, not me lol)


----------



## CPProp

Bill & Ben and little weed


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## CPProp

A superb trip


----------



## willowmoon

Tripping the light fantastic ....


----------



## LJ Rock

I sing the body electric.


----------



## littlefairywren

Body Butter


----------



## Adamantoise

Body painting... :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Masterpiece


----------



## Adamantoise

Pièce de résistance.


----------



## CPProp

French Resistance


----------



## Adamantoise

Not resistant to garlic.


----------



## spiritangel

myth or mystery


----------



## Adamantoise

Delving into mythology.


----------



## LJ Rock

urban legends


----------



## willowmoon

Keith Urban


----------



## Micara

Keith Richards


----------



## littlefairywren

Pickled herring


----------



## LJ Rock

"My Ma gave me a nickel... "


----------



## CPProp

sodium/nickel chloride battery


----------



## LJ Rock

"...it just keeps going, and going, and going, and going....."


----------



## Adamantoise

Duracell...


----------



## CPProp

Duracell Bunny


----------



## Linda

And he goes on and on and on and on...


----------



## CPProp

Super Charged


----------



## CastingPearls

Charge of the Light Brigade


----------



## Adamantoise

Photons...


----------



## CPProp

Atom Ant .........


----------



## CastingPearls

In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## CPProp

Pennies from Heaven


----------



## Linda

throwing in my two cents


----------



## CastingPearls

Throwing in the towel


----------



## CPProp

Giving up .....whats the use ??........lol


----------



## Adamantoise

An air of defeatism.


----------



## nitewriter

:sad:Snatching Defeat from the Jaws of Victory!:sad:


----------



## Adamantoise

Saved from imminent doom.


----------



## CPProp

The domesday Book


----------



## mz_puss

annihilation of civilization


----------



## spiritangel

pheonix rising


----------



## CastingPearls

The Order of The Phoenix


----------



## spiritangel

harry potter


----------



## willowmoon

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## spiritangel

hairy beast


----------



## willowmoon

Disney's Beauty & The Beast love this movie!


----------



## nitewriter

The Grinch carving the Roast Beast


----------



## Adamantoise

Turkey Sandwich.


----------



## CPProp

Bacon Sandwich


----------



## willowmoon

Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Stir of Echos


----------



## CPProp

Sonar......bleep .......bleep


----------



## Adamantoise

Under the waves.


----------



## CPProp

How pleasant, bobbing along
Bobbing along on the bottom of the beautiful briny sea


----------



## Adamantoise

Bedknobs and Broomsticks.


----------



## CPProp

Treguna, Mekoides, Trecorum Satis Dee


----------



## Adamantoise

Witchcraft.


----------



## CPProp

Hovercraft


----------



## Adamantoise

H.P.Lovecraft.


----------



## spiritangel

Luna Lovegood


----------



## willowmoon

"Last time la luna ...."


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

"last dance with Mary Jane.."


----------



## Linda

Last Call!!


----------



## CPProp

Two Pints and a packet of crisps


----------



## Timberwolf

grisbee shiggen...


----------



## nitewriter

Timberwolf said:


> grisbee shiggen...



Ozzie Osborn is that you? You want fries with that?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

^lol

Sharroooonnnnn


----------



## swarbs

my sharona


----------



## snuggletiger

The one the only Don Pardo


----------



## Micara

I Lost on Jeopardy

(baby)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Trebek vs Connery (SNL Jeopardy bits - so hilarious!!!) Here's one to watch


----------



## snuggletiger

George Lazenby the lost Bond


----------



## LJ Rock

Shaken, not stirred.


----------



## CPProp

Rough handling


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Handle With Care


----------



## CPProp

Fragile..this way up


----------



## Adamantoise

A fragile existence.


----------



## Mishty

fragile flame (fat boy)


----------



## Adamantoise

On a low heat.


----------



## LJ Rock

On the back burner.


----------



## nitewriter

Procrastination


----------



## littlefairywren

"Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble"


----------



## CastingPearls

Something wicked this way comes


----------



## Mishty

WICKED.


----------



## littlefairywren

Naughty, but nice....


----------



## Weirdo890

Santa Claus is Coming to Town


----------



## willowmoon

Santa Claus Conquers The Martians

View attachment santa-claus.jpg


(Yes, this movie really exists)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Santa Clause


----------



## littlefairywren

What's the catch?


----------



## goatboy

catch of the day


----------



## littlefairywren

Day by Day


----------



## goatboy

In the dead of night.


----------



## littlefairywren

Night has brought to those who sleep, only dreams they can not keep. Enya


----------



## goatboy

To sleep. Perchance to dream. Willie the Shake


----------



## littlefairywren

"Shake Your Groove Thing"


----------



## goatboy

Shake your money maker.


----------



## littlefairywren

"For the love of money is the root of all kinds of evil"....


----------



## goatboy

Money doesn't buy happiness, but neither does poverty.


----------



## littlefairywren

Happiness is a chocolate cupcake....


----------



## goatboy

Muffin Man.............


----------



## littlefairywren

"When a Man Loves a Woman"


----------



## goatboy

Percy Sledge


----------



## Micara

Sledgehammer


----------



## goatboy

M.C. Hamster


----------



## littlefairywren

Very cute vermin ......


----------



## goatboy

fuzzy little devils


----------



## littlefairywren

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear.....


----------



## goatboy

Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair.


----------



## littlefairywren

"If you're going to San Francisco
Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair"


----------



## goatboy

I left my heart in San Francisco.


----------



## littlefairywren

Barracuda....


----------



## goatboy

electric eel


----------



## littlefairywren

*E*lectric *L*ight *O*rchestra


----------



## goatboy

Thomas Edison


----------



## littlefairywren

Thomas the Tank Engine


----------



## goatboy

The little engine that could.


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Faces


----------



## goatboy

Big feet......


----------



## littlefairywren

Harry and The Hendersons


----------



## goatboy

Skitch Henderson


----------



## littlefairywren

Thumbing a ride


----------



## goatboy

Thumbing my nose


----------



## littlefairywren

Cyrano de Bergerac


----------



## goatboy

Jose Ferrere


----------



## littlefairywren

No way, Jose!


----------



## goatboy

Donde esta la bibioteca?


----------



## littlefairywren

Book worm....


----------



## goatboy

Tape Worm........


----------



## littlefairywren

Maria Callas


----------



## goatboy

littlefairywren said:


> Maria Callas



Contralto


Did she have a tape worm? I know Onassis loved her generous Greek thighs.


----------



## littlefairywren

Castrato

Yes, that is what I remember reading years ago. Onassis may have appreciated her curves, but she hated them.


----------



## goatboy

Keep that blade away from my junk!


----------



## littlefairywren

Blade Runner


----------



## goatboy

Keep runnin' with that blade. My voice is high enough.


----------



## Micara

Singin' soprano


----------



## Weirdo890

Hit me hard enough there I can sing falsetto!


----------



## Micara

Is that a dare or a double dare?


----------



## CPProp

Dan Dare and his sister Double dare


----------



## littlefairywren

Brother Sun, Sister Moon


----------



## nitewriter

Mother Nature, Father Time


----------



## littlefairywren

Dont count every hour in the day, make every hour in the day count.


----------



## CPProp

Time and tide wait for no man


----------



## Micara

The tide is high but I'm holding on
I'm gonna be your number one


----------



## Weirdo890

Number one son!


----------



## CPProp

One son amero


----------



## Weirdo890

1968 Camero


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, what an excellent year....bet you don't know why


----------



## CPProp

England won the world cup


----------



## Weirdo890

Tell Me Why (The Beatles song)


----------



## CPProp

Beatles a little group from Liverpool


----------



## littlefairywren

Football!!! Oh hell no lol!!

Beetle, a little bug.


----------



## CPProp

agree give me Rugger any day.

The ugly bug ball


----------



## littlefairywren

I thought the world cup was football? Haha, or is it cricket?

Great Balls of Fire


----------



## CPProp

Its football and it was actually 1966 two years before - you know what 

come on baby light my fire .....doors


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes I do!

Chicken Little


----------



## CPProp

only a mouthfull - no good for a family


----------



## littlefairywren

"A spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down"....


----------



## CPProp

cor blimey its Mary Poppins


----------



## Adamantoise

Phoney accents.


----------



## littlefairywren

E.T phone home....


----------



## CPProp

At BT rates you have to be kidding lol.


----------



## Adamantoise

Accelerating costs.


----------



## littlefairywren

Joy ride....


----------



## CPProp

Bumper Cars


----------



## nitewriter

demolition derby


----------



## CPProp

Stock car racing


----------



## Adamantoise

Is it just me,or are we going round in circles?


----------



## CPProp

Oh the circle of life......can drive you round the bend


----------



## spiritangel

Quit driving me up the wall


----------



## Adamantoise

My patience is being sorely tested...


----------



## CPProp

My patients sit patiently


----------



## Adamantoise

Sit still and look straight ahead,please.


----------



## CPProp

and open your wallet and repeat after me --------help your self.


----------



## littlefairywren

bottomless pit...


----------



## CPProp

Goes on for ever and ever and ever and ......................


----------



## littlefairywren

"To infinity, and beyond!"


----------



## Adamantoise

Spaceman...


----------



## CPProp

The space man between my ears is a void


----------



## littlefairywren

Romeo Void


----------



## CPProp

They should get together and form a band


----------



## littlefairywren

"Band of Gold"


----------



## Adamantoise

Fields of gold.


----------



## CPProp

all that glitters is not gold


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Glitter....that dude always gave me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## CPProp

I'm the leader of the gang


----------



## Adamantoise

Pack leader.


----------



## goatboy

The Dog Whisperer


----------



## nitewriter

Old Yeller


----------



## willowmoon

Mello Yello


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> Mello Yello



Killed by mountain Dew and sorely missed


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Mount 'n Do....*heh*


----------



## willowmoon

Canadian Mounty


----------



## spiritangel

Brendan Fraser ( he did play duddly do right after all )


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> Brendan Fraser ( he did play duddly do right after all )



Yes, but he still misses his Mummy!


----------



## littlefairywren

"That's a wrap"


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm ready for my close-up Mr. DeMille.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Don't Stand So Close To Me"


----------



## nitewriter

Take 10 steps turn and FIRE!


----------



## littlefairywren

Liar Liar, pants on fire.....


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Santa, For Christmas I want a Pair of Asbestos Britches size XL.....and some bbq sauce!


----------



## littlefairywren

"I Want My Baby Back, Baby Back, Baby Back......Baby Back Ribs"


----------



## spiritangel

Rockerfellers Eastside 2 (such a shame I dont remember where they are best ribs ever in sydney)


----------



## nitewriter

.....135 King St. Sydney NSW

Oysters Rockefeller


----------



## littlefairywren

A wee mouse...hairless 

I don't do oysters, because of an overactive imagination.


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> A wee mouse...hairless
> 
> I don't do oysters, because of an overactive imagination.



...and on Today's episode of AS SEEN ON TV Hairclub for Gerbils

better an overstimulated imagination than a bladder anyday


----------



## littlefairywren

"Imagine there's no Heaven 
It's easy if you try. 
No hell below us 
Above us only sky."


----------



## nitewriter

" Imagine me and you, I do.
I think about you day and night, it's only right.
To think about the Girl you love and hold her tight
:happy:So Happy Together":happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Makes The World Go Round


----------



## nitewriter

All you need is Love.....back to the Fab Four


----------



## littlefairywren

"Four to the floor, 
I was sure, 
never seeing clear, 

I could have it all, 
whenever you are near."


----------



## spiritangel

so close to having it all so scared of loosing it all


----------



## CPProp

Mid way between heaven and hell


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Purgetory, Alabama population 376


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to My Nightmare


----------



## CPProp

Hello , Good evening and Welcome


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Ken
Happy Birthday to you!

Hip hip, hooray!


----------



## CPProp

Birthday suit 

Shukran


----------



## littlefairywren

Chunky dunkin'


----------



## CPProp

Macaroons in tea wow


----------



## littlefairywren

Cuppa and a crumpet


----------



## CastingPearls

tea and sympathy


----------



## CPProp

A Cuppa with any crumpet......core


----------



## nitewriter

Blimey! Who's the strumpet with the trumpet who just offered me a crumpet:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

trumpet voluntary


----------



## littlefairywren

It Never Entered My Mind (Miles Davis btw)


----------



## CPProp

Eddie calvert


----------



## littlefairywren

The goose that laid the golden egg


----------



## CPProp

goose goose gander


----------



## littlefairywren

Peeping Tom


----------



## CPProp

Lady Godgifu (Godiva)


----------



## littlefairywren

Lady bugs....


----------



## CPProp

Lady and the Tramp


----------



## littlefairywren

Spaghetti and meatballs....nomnom!


----------



## CPProp

Spaghetti western (think they are pasta their sell by date)


----------



## littlefairywren

Blazing Saddles


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: He rode a Blazing Saddle. He wore a Shining Star.:bow:......


----------



## CPProp

Twinkle twinkle little star


----------



## littlefairywren

All that glitters is not gold....


----------



## CPProp

Fools gold (pyrite)


----------



## nitewriter

"A Fool and his Gold are soon parted."


----------



## littlefairywren

The Fool on the Hill


----------



## CPProp

In high winds a fool and his wig are soon parted


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL

"Hair and makeup needed on the set!!"


----------



## CPProp

Hair today gone tomorrow


----------



## littlefairywren

"Tomorrow, tomorrow, I'll love you, tomorrow"


----------



## nitewriter

Yesterday, All my my troubles seemed so far away......


----------



## CPProp

yesterday once more


----------



## nitewriter

Deja Vu all over again


----------



## CPProp

I've replied to this before


----------



## nitewriter

Come Again?


----------



## CPProp

said the actress to the bishop


----------



## nitewriter

" Oh Holy Night!"


----------



## CPProp

The holy grail


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The holy grail



Monty Python and the search for....


----------



## littlefairywren

"We are the Knights who say... NI!"


----------



## willowmoon

Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## nitewriter

knights in white satin


----------



## littlefairywren

"Between the Sheets"


----------



## nitewriter

" Is that your Sword or are you just glad to see me? "


----------



## littlefairywren

The pen is mightier than the sword....


----------



## Adamantoise

He who lives by the sword,shall die by the sword.


----------



## CPProp

A sword's not much good for cutting cheese gromit


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> A sword's not much good for cutting cheese gromit



True, I prefer Air freshener


----------



## littlefairywren

"Sometimes all I need is the air that I breathe, and to love you"


----------



## nitewriter

Lost in Love.....by Air Supply


----------



## CPProp

Compressed air


----------



## littlefairywren

Squashed....


----------



## CPProp

Second best 8 letter word I know


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"True Love" is an 8 letters, so is "Bull Shit"


----------



## nitewriter

"I'll take 8 letters for $500 Alex"


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Letters in the Sand


----------



## CPProp

Love the letters in alphabet spaghetti


----------



## littlefairywren

Today is brought to you by the letter "F"


----------



## CPProp

Followed by the letters O, I, C, M, N, X


----------



## spiritangel

can you tell me how to get 

how to get to sesame street


----------



## LJ Rock

"The Rappin' Alphabet" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9ee60wkmZI


----------



## willowmoon

Rapper's Delight


----------



## CPProp

Turkish Delight


----------



## Adamantoise

Jelly and chocolate? >w< Do not want.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Jelly and chocolate? >w< Do not want.



Consider it an acquired taste, one you don't wish to acquire like Southern Fried Snickers bars.


----------



## littlefairywren

Southern hospitality


----------



## spiritangel

southern fried chicken


----------



## littlefairywren

Finger lickin' good!


----------



## spiritangel

feeds the heart and the soul


----------



## littlefairywren

"How Can You Mend A Broken Heart"


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

"What's Become Of The Broken-Hearted?"


----------



## spiritangel

love changes everything


----------



## willowmoon

Ch-ch-ch-ch-Changes


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

"I'm a stallion, baby!"

(The song above plays in the sequence of Shrek 2 after Shrek & Donkey drink the potion) lol


----------



## willowmoon

The Italian Stallion


----------



## goatboy

The Polish Pony


----------



## willowmoon

Pony Express


----------



## LJ Rock

"It's not what you look like when you're doin' what you're doin', it's what you're doin' when you're doin' what you look like you're doin'..... Express Yourself!"


----------



## CPProp

Expressed milk


----------



## littlefairywren

Funnel-web spider milking....yes, we milk spiders over here too.


----------



## willowmoon

View attachment malk.jpg


Don't forget to drink your malk.


----------



## CPProp

He said, "D'you want it pasturize? 'Cause pasturize is best,"
She says, "Ernie, I'll be happy if it comes up to my chest."


----------



## littlefairywren

Bert and Ernie


----------



## CPProp

Kermit & Miss Piggy


----------



## Adamantoise

Puppetry...


----------



## CPProp

pinocchio.....


----------



## littlefairywren

The nose always knows...


----------



## Adamantoise

Inferior sense of smell.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hearing, seeing, smelling, tasting, *touching*.....


----------



## Adamantoise

"My sixth sense is I can tell when squirrels are afraid..." The Janitor,_Scrubs_


----------



## littlefairywren

Cute and cuddly


----------



## Adamantoise

A box of kittens. :happy:


----------



## goatboy

Box of Frogs


----------



## spiritangel

"goes off like a frog in a sock"


----------



## goatboy

Heading to the river with a sack full of kittens. 

I really love cats. This is just the first image that came to mind.


----------



## spiritangel

the Aristocats


----------



## goatboy

The Aristocrats


----------



## spiritangel

the upper crust


----------



## goatboy

Gooseberry Pie


----------



## littlefairywren

When the world is gray and bleak
Baby don't you cry
I will give you every bit of love that is in my heart
I will bake it up into a simple little pie


----------



## spiritangel

Apple Crumble


----------



## goatboy

That's how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## littlefairywren

London bridge is falling down.....


----------



## spiritangel

oranges and lemons the bells of st clements


----------



## goatboy

The Byrds........


----------



## littlefairywren

"Mr Tambourine Man"


----------



## goatboy

William Shatner


----------



## littlefairywren

Wicked sense of humour


----------



## goatboy

Something wicked this way comes.


----------



## littlefairywren

Wishful thinking....


----------



## goatboy

You have freed me from this lamp and I will now grant you three wishes.


----------



## littlefairywren

Be careful what you wish for.....


----------



## goatboy

.....it might come true.


----------



## littlefairywren

Truth or dare????


----------



## goatboy

Is this a challenge?


----------



## littlefairywren

Throwing down the gauntlet!


----------



## goatboy

Challenge accepted. Does it involve donuts?


----------



## littlefairywren

Eating contest...


----------



## goatboy

Oooooooh, I thought you'd never ask.:eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## goatboy

I'm glad I asked. Here try these. They're wonderful.


----------



## littlefairywren

Surprise package.....what am I eating?


----------



## goatboy

a cupcake....


----------



## littlefairywren

Bliss!......


----------



## goatboy

ecstasy.......


----------



## littlefairywren

3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine


----------



## goatboy

I meant the spiritual state, not the drug.


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, I know. I am being cheeky


----------



## goatboy

cheeky monkey


----------



## littlefairywren

"Shake That Ass"......Eminem


----------



## goatboy

It must be jelly cause jam don't shake like that.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Jammin".....


----------



## goatboy

I remember when we used to sit in the government yard in Trenchtown.


----------



## littlefairywren

Do you remember
When we fell in love
We were young
And innocent then


----------



## willowmoon

My .... endless love ....


----------



## LJ Rock

"Ohhh.... On and on, and on and on.... my cypher keeps rollin' like a rollin' stone!"


----------



## Adamantoise

Spinning into infinity.


----------



## CPProp

centrifugal force


----------



## littlefairywren

A force to be reckoned with...


----------



## Adamantoise

Gravity...


----------



## littlefairywren

"Set me free, leave me be
I don't wanna fall another moment into your gravity"


----------



## Adamantoise

Freedom of expression.


----------



## CPProp

The Gunpowder Plot


----------



## littlefairywren

Murder plot....


----------



## CPProp

Hercule Poirot


----------



## littlefairywren

Agatha Christie


----------



## CPProp

A complete mystery


----------



## littlefairywren

Hide and seek


----------



## Adamantoise

Lurking in the darkness.


----------



## littlefairywren

Those super creepy fish at the bottom of the ocean


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

*gasping for breath*, as I can see no land!


----------



## Dmitra

You leave me, aah . . . Breathless!


----------



## BoomSnap

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Linda

Chicken of the Sea


----------



## BoomSnap

Mr. Peanut


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty


----------



## spiritangel

cashews (I treated myself to a $10 tub of them today )


----------



## BoomSnap

bulk specialty store Costco


----------



## willowmoon

Mr. Bulky . .


----------



## LJ Rock

bulking up


----------



## littlefairywren

The Incredible Hulk


----------



## CPProp

Mr Muscle.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Elbow grease


----------



## CPProp

Make way for Summer nights


----------



## littlefairywren

Summer fruit....sick bellies


----------



## CPProp

Sick bellies need gentle rubbing


----------



## Adamantoise

Caress or Massage?


----------



## CPProp

That lest massage on the foone was in Franch


----------



## littlefairywren

French cheesecake....nomnom


----------



## CPProp

French Mustard


----------



## BoomSnap

English dude in limo


----------



## CPProp

John Lennons yellow Rolls Royce


----------



## Adamantoise

Nice car,horrid colour.


----------



## willowmoon

Beautiful Colours


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Taste The Rainbow!


----------



## willowmoon

Salt In The Rainbow


----------



## FishCharming

low-sodium skittles


----------



## Linda

What choo talkin bout Willis?


----------



## BoomSnap

Simpsons Christmas episode


----------



## willowmoon

Santa's Little Helper


----------



## spiritangel

Gone to the dogs


----------



## sammieSC2

Crazy old cat ladies


----------



## spiritangel

all I have is images of crazy cat lady throwing cats from the simpsons and yes I am laughing


----------



## LJ Rock

Raining cats and dogs


----------



## spiritangel

Its raining Men


----------



## LJ Rock

Men on Films (_"HAAATED IT!"_ lol)


----------



## BoomSnap

Men in Black


----------



## nitewriter

:batting: Women in Diamonds :batting:


----------



## LJ Rock

Diamonds are forever


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

That'll shut her up (Ron White reference lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

Venus Fly Trap


----------



## Adamantoise

Luring and catching prey.


----------



## Linda

Lady sitting at the bar...


----------



## littlefairywren

"What's a nice girl like you, doing in a place like this?" (how stalkerish does that sound lol?)


----------



## Adamantoise

Creepozoid Alert!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Warning warning! Danger, Will Robbinson!"


----------



## CPProp

Dive, Dive, Dive


----------



## BoomSnap

Cool friend


----------



## CPProp

The Iceman cometh


----------



## littlefairywren

Frosty the Snowman


----------



## CPProp

Coal eyes and carrot nose


----------



## littlefairywren

The eyes are the window to the soul.


----------



## willowmoon

Windows sucks.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lick, sip, suck.


----------



## CPProp

I know that tune


----------



## littlefairywren

Show Tunes


----------



## CPProp

The show must go on


----------



## littlefairywren

Ad nauseam


----------



## CPProp

Did you have to bring that up


----------



## Linda

What goes up must come down.


----------



## CPProp

a Yo yo......


----------



## BoomSnap

broken nose


----------



## CPProp

Thats snot funny


----------



## spiritangel

thats not how you make porridge


----------



## CPProp

Its not porridge its tapioca


----------



## littlefairywren

Cold winter mornings snuggled up in bed listening to the rain on the roof. Yes, that's what porridge does to me lol.


----------



## CPProp

Rain over the hills will be followed by a warm porridge front that will extend to to the footsies and the Andes


----------



## littlefairywren

Flight of the Condor


----------



## spiritangel

through the swirly whirly gumdrops.......................................


----------



## CPProp

Note to self .........remember to take gumboots (wellies)


----------



## spiritangel

something something something without my wellies (billy connolly song)


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> something something something without my wellies (billy connolly song)



If it wisnae for yer wellies

Napoleon & Wellington @ Waterloo


----------



## littlefairywren

"Not tonight, Josephine"


----------



## CPProp

when the blue of the night...........


----------



## littlefairywren

Blue Moon.....


----------



## willowmoon

Harvest Moon


----------



## CPProp

Over the Moon


----------



## littlefairywren

Howling at the moon


----------



## CPProp

werewolf........


----------



## littlefairywren

Hairy palms


----------



## CPProp

The second sign of going mad


----------



## littlefairywren

Funny farm


----------



## CPProp

Ooh arr - the answer lies in the soil


----------



## Adamantoise

Growth rate of plants.


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack and the Beanstalk


----------



## CPProp

Fe Fo Fi Fum I smell the blood of an Englishman


----------



## littlefairywren

Blood is thicker than water.......maybe


----------



## CPProp

Your stuck with your families but you chose your friends


----------



## Adamantoise

Keep your freinds close...but keep your enemies closer...


----------



## CPProp

Self preservation


----------



## Adamantoise

Cryogenics.


----------



## CPProp

baby its cold outside


----------



## Adamantoise

Chilly weather!


----------



## BoomSnap

Chilly Willy


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter heater


----------



## nitewriter

Dick Johnson


----------



## willowmoon

Ben Dover . .


----------



## spiritangel

dont chuck a brown eye


----------



## FishCharming

like oil and water


----------



## littlefairywren

"We've been dancing on a volcano
And we've been crying, crying, crying"......


----------



## Adamantoise

Hot feet!


----------



## CPProp

Tap Dancing


----------



## littlefairywren

"Ain't Gonna Bump No More"


----------



## CPProp

They are taking the speed bumps away.......I wish


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> They are taking the speed bumps away.......I wish



Yes, they are and replacing them with potholes.


----------



## LJ Rock

Potholes in my lawn (De La Soul)


----------



## spiritangel

music is the soul of life


----------



## willowmoon

The eyes are the window to the soul.


----------



## spiritangel

beautiful Soul


----------



## LJ Rock

"You're everything I've hoped for, and you're everything I need.... "


----------



## spiritangel

you are so beautiful to me


----------



## nitewriter

Beauty is only skin deep, but Ugly is to the bone


----------



## spiritangel

you can choose to see beauty in anything


----------



## LJ Rock

American Beauty


----------



## spiritangel

American Woman


----------



## LJ Rock

"I don’t need your war machines / I don’t need your ghetto scenes... "


----------



## spiritangel

"All we are saying is give peace a chance"


----------



## littlefairywren

"In the magic of moonlight,
When I sigh, "Hold me close, dear,"
Chances are you believe the stars 
That fill the skies are in my eyes"


----------



## CPProp

pease pudding hot, pease pudding cold pease pudding in the pot 9 days old.


----------



## Adamantoise

De La Soul!!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Hey, how you doin'?"


----------



## CPProp

Ricks of warm hay


----------



## Adamantoise

Comfortable surroundings.


----------



## Timberwolf

Adamantoise said:


> Comfortable surroundings.



Surrounded by wolves


----------



## BoomSnap

Kevin Costner's leg looks nasssssty.


----------



## CPProp

I'm Jake the Peg, deedle eedle eedle um,
With my extra leg, deedle eedle eedle um.


----------



## Adamantoise

Primitive prosthesis.


----------



## littlefairywren

Moby Dick....(Captain Ahab to be more precise)


----------



## CPProp

Dead Eye Dick


----------



## Adamantoise

He's only got one eye.


----------



## Dmitra

I spy with my little eye . . . .


----------



## spiritangel

car games to amuse kids


----------



## willowmoon

The Chauffeur


----------



## littlefairywren

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## spiritangel

Pushing Daisys


----------



## littlefairywren

"He remembers the first time he met her 
He remembers the first thing she said 
He remembers the first time he held her 
And the night that she came to his bed"


----------



## CPProp

To much to remember


----------



## littlefairywren

Much Ado About Nothing


----------



## CPProp

Lazy day......


----------



## littlefairywren

Those Lazy Hazy Crazy Days Of Summer


----------



## CPProp

Summer time and the living is easy


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy Like Sunday Morning


----------



## CPProp

Morning has broken like the first morning


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Morning has broken like the first morning



Nothing a little Crazy Glue can't fix!!!


----------



## Micara

I am slowly going crazy...

Crazy going slowly am I.... :bounce:


----------



## willowmoon

"I never wanted anyone like this,
It's all brand new, you'll feel it in my kiss ...
I'm crazy for you" :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

"I'm crazy for trying and crazy for crying
And I'm crazy for loving you"


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Crazy Babies, Never say Die. Born to live on a Permanent High...."


----------



## spiritangel

what goes up must come down


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...Karma...


----------



## spiritangel

karma karma karma chameloen


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Geico Gecko Commercials.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

You can save 15% or more on car insurance


----------



## spiritangel

bargains bargain galore come one come all we have them all


----------



## CPProp

Who will buy this wonderful morning? 
Such a sky you never did see!
Who will tie it up with a ribbon
And put it in a box for me?


----------



## littlefairywren

Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down!


----------



## CPProp

trussed up like a chicken


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

:: puts on music and watches everyone do The Chicken Dance::

la da da da da da da...
la da da da da da da...
la di da di da di da da da da da...

*hehe*


----------



## littlefairywren

Time for a drink at the bar....


----------



## Linda

It's five o'clock somewhere


----------



## CPProp

The sun is now definitely over the yard arm


----------



## Adamantoise

Hot summer sun.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cold winter mornings.....much preferred


----------



## Adamantoise

Sharp morning air.


----------



## Dmitra

A cutting wind.


----------



## littlefairywren

Blazing Saddles


----------



## nitewriter

He rode a Blazing Saddle, He wore a shining star!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

"You're a shining star, no matter who you are
Shining bright to see, what you can truly be"


----------



## spiritangel

let your inner light shine brightly


----------



## nitewriter

Blinded by the Light


----------



## LJ Rock

"revved up like a deuce!" lol


----------



## spiritangel

you gotta know when to hold em

know when to fold em


----------



## Dmitra

Oh no, laundry day again!


----------



## Adamantoise

Bundles of clothes.


----------



## CPProp

Ironing, ironing bloody ironing.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## CPProp

30th January 1972 - bogside of Derry


----------



## nitewriter

Monday, Monday, So Good to me.......


----------



## littlefairywren

Mondayitis.....


----------



## CPProp

Oh warlocks - back to work


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Oh warlocks - back to work



" Laborous Exspelleamous!!!! "


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> " Laborous Exspelleamous!!!! "



Hahaha, Charlie!! 

No rest for the wicked...


----------



## CPProp

I'll be dammed


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> No rest for the wicked...



and thats because someone stole their Beautyrest, or sleepnumber bed!

Good Day Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## CPProp

its amazing what a little prick can do


----------



## littlefairywren

"Someone is waiting just for you
spinning wheel is spinning true
Drop all your troubles, by the river side"....


----------



## CPProp

I'm gonna lay down my burden down by the riverside


----------



## littlefairywren

Where the Wild Roses Grow


----------



## CPProp

Wild Roses ? - they were bloody furious


----------



## nitewriter

The War of The Roses


----------



## CPProp

Yorks verses Lancastrians


----------



## nitewriter

Douglas verses Turner


----------



## CPProp

Mac Donald v Burger King


----------



## nitewriter

Mr Frostie vs Dairy Queen


----------



## CPProp

There seems to be a cold front coming who ever wins


----------



## nitewriter

:blush: Oh We're Havin a Heat Wave A tropical Heat Wave :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Waving goodbye :goodbye:


----------



## CPProp

Goodbye Mr. Chips


----------



## LJ Rock

Ponch and John


----------



## littlefairywren

Men in uniform...


----------



## Micara

An Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*COPS*
(Bad boy bad boy, whatcha gonna do? Whatcha gonna do when they come for you...)


----------



## spiritangel

you have to be good cause bad boys dont get pressents from amandaclause oops I mean santaclause


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> you have to be good cause bad boys dont get pressents from amandaclause oops I mean santaclause



Not even Coal from Newcastle?:sad:


----------



## spiritangel

nope just a sound spanking and sent straight to bed


----------



## willowmoon

"There was a bed to be made, and a maid to be bedded ...."

BADA-BING!


----------



## spiritangel

well it does give a whole new meaning to you made your bed now lie in it 


rofl cant rep you darn it


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...For some reason, that made me think of *"Sleeping with the Fishes" *


:doh:


----------



## spiritangel

puts on gangster voice "Ya better do what the boss tells ya or ya'll be sleepin with da fishes"


----------



## LJ Rock

"Keep the change, ya filthy animal!"


----------



## spiritangel

Home alone


----------



## FishCharming

booty call?


----------



## Linda

For a good time call jenny at 867-5309


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Jenny? This is Dick Peters. I have a 5 gallon bottle of vegetable oil and a slip & Slide and I was wondering...


----------



## littlefairywren

Eat your vegetables, it will grow hairs on your chest!


----------



## nitewriter

If I sit on my vegetables, will it grow hair on my.....nah.


----------



## Adamantoise

Discomfort.


----------



## Linda

Painful Asspargus.


----------



## Adamantoise

Linda said:


> Painful Asspargus.



Prickly fruit.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Prickly fruit.



Pineapple....


----------



## littlefairywren

A pizza's best friend....


----------



## spiritangel

Olives and Anchovies of course


----------



## littlefairywren

Unfortunate seafood


----------



## spiritangel

seafood one of the best things in life


----------



## littlefairywren

The best things in life are free....


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

"And I'm freee.....I'm freee fallin'"


----------



## littlefairywren

I Want to Break Free 

View attachment 3137912688_4c39765d11.jpg


----------



## Dmitra

Bustin' loose!


----------



## spiritangel

footloose (letter limit )


----------



## CPProp

a moose loose aboot this hoose


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> a moose loose aboot this hoose



Oh, I'd hate to be the cleaning lady there!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

This looks like a hell of a job.


----------



## nitewriter

This looks like a job for the TADA :bow:Crimson Housecleaner!:bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Call now and we'll send you a set of SIX FREE TAPLIGHTS! _ and_ we'll send you a vial of Billy Mays soul Our Gift to you!


----------



## Adamantoise

HI,BILLY MAYS HERE...e.t.c.


----------



## Rowan

Reminds me of the Slap Chop Guy....Vince


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Your Gonna LOVE My Nuts! WATCH THIS-- The skin comes RIGHT off!" 

[:wubu: Best thing ever.]


----------



## Adamantoise

Figure of speech.


----------



## spiritangel

figure eight


----------



## LJ Rock

School House Rock


----------



## spiritangel

Rock n roll highschool


----------



## nitewriter

Rocky Mountain High.............Far Out!


----------



## CPProp

Climb every mountain........with speed


----------



## nitewriter

stumble into every party...............with weed


----------



## CPProp

Mow every lawn........for the grass


----------



## nitewriter

Eat every cabbage.............for the gas :shocked:


----------



## CPProp

Have a whip round....just for the crack


----------



## Adamantoise

Red lash marks. >,<


----------



## Linda

"Say your name boy!"..........."Toby"


----------



## Adamantoise

Domination.


----------



## Linda

Submission


----------



## CPProp

Give in........


----------



## nitewriter

capitulation


----------



## spiritangel

Never give up never surrender


----------



## nitewriter

Neverland, second star to the right and straight on till morning


----------



## spiritangel

Halfway accross the galaxy and turn left


----------



## nitewriter

On Today's Episode of Wondrous Inventions we have the InterGalatic Garmin 5000 with all the latest starmaps it will get you to Saturn and back and shave light years off travel time. It will also eliminate that annoying "Are we there yet?" from the back of your shuttlecraft.


----------



## spiritangel

Resteraunt at the end of the universe


----------



## LJ Rock

"This song is called Alice's Restaurant, and it's about Alice, and the
restaurant, but Alice's Restaurant is not the name of the restaurant,
that's just the name of the song, and that's why I called the song Alice's
Restaurant.... "


----------



## Micara

Tom's Diner

Do-do-do-_do_-do-do-do-_do_


----------



## spiritangel

take a walk on the wildside


----------



## LJ Rock

"....you make EVERYTHING GROOOOOVAY!"


----------



## spiritangel

wild thing I think I love you
but I want to know for sure


----------



## LJ Rock

"How can I be sure - in a world that's constantly changing?"


----------



## CPProp

The kaleidoscope of life


----------



## Adamantoise

Pixelation.


----------



## Linda

Pointilism


----------



## Adamantoise

Pencil technique.


----------



## CPProp

Bit Sketchy


----------



## Adamantoise

Very vague details.


----------



## CPProp

The devil is in the detail


----------



## Adamantoise

The devil's in a lot of idioms,apparently.


----------



## CPProp

The curse for falling from grace and being banished.........apparently


----------



## littlefairywren

Safety net....


----------



## spiritangel

flying without a net


----------



## nitewriter

Aquanet will keep hair from flying away.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Man From Atlantis


----------



## goatboy

has gills and webbed fingers


----------



## spiritangel

under the sea


----------



## willowmoon

Soused to the gills ...


----------



## spiritangel

pickled as a cucumber


----------



## CPProp

Pickled eggs


----------



## Adamantoise

Ugh...gross... >,<


----------



## littlefairywren

Oysters........


----------



## Adamantoise

Molluscs...


----------



## littlefairywren

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## Adamantoise

No,don't! The pressure's too great!


----------



## nitewriter

Captain, This is Scotty, I'm holding her together with spit and bailing wire as it is. If you ask anymore of the Old Girl Your gonna blow her apart!


----------



## littlefairywren

"It's life, Jim, but not as we know it"


----------



## CPProp

Its life..........with a warp...ed sense of humour


----------



## littlefairywren

"Beam me up, Scotty"



I know way too many Star Trek quotes, but I never watched the show lol....


----------



## Adamantoise

Alien Abductions.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Kidnapped"


----------



## CPProp

a young goat snoozing


----------



## Adamantoise

Dozing under a tree.


----------



## CPProp

Dats a lota soil you can move with tree dozers


----------



## littlefairywren

Family tree....


----------



## Adamantoise

Genealogy.


----------



## CPProp

Geneology.....the study of being bottled up for hundreds of years


----------



## littlefairywren

You can choose your friends, but not your family.


----------



## Linda

You can pick your nose and you can pick your friends; but you can't pick your friend's nose.


----------



## CPProp

Thats snot good


----------



## Adamantoise

My nose runs and my feet smell.


----------



## spiritangel

ahh hayfever season I remember you well


----------



## Adamantoise

Red eyes and tears.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

...the 'crying' drunk


----------



## spiritangel

it's my party and I'll cry if I want to


----------



## Adamantoise

Spoiled brat.


----------



## spiritangel

we are raising generations of them


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> we are raising generations of them



Children of the Corn


----------



## spiritangel

you dont like corn (something my uncle bob used to tease me with as a child)


----------



## nitewriter

you dont like corn ........
Then may I recommend the Cauliflower


----------



## littlefairywren

Chef specials....


----------



## KingColt

Chocolate salty balls. Just watched that episode last night


----------



## nitewriter

Deck the Halls with Salty Balls...FaLaLaLa La

Save the Chocolate for Your Special Lady


----------



## littlefairywren

Did someone say chocolate??!

A minute on the lips, lifetime on the hips :kiss2:


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Did someone say chocolate??!
> 
> A minute on the lips, lifetime on the hips :kiss2:



"And What Heavenly Hips they are." Said the Big Bad Wolf:bow:


----------



## spiritangel

all the better to eat you with (or should that be nip the hips with lol)


----------



## Adamantoise

Eat or be eaten.


----------



## littlefairywren

Survival of the fittest


----------



## Adamantoise

Genetic traits.


----------



## CPProp

Cannibals.....


----------



## Adamantoise

"We prefer the term Anthropophagi!"


----------



## CPProp

6 of one half a dozen of the other


----------



## Adamantoise

Can't I just have a dozen of both?


----------



## CPProp

Standard Dozen or a bakers Dozen


----------



## Adamantoise

Standard...


----------



## CPProp

Morning or Evening Standard


----------



## Adamantoise

The morning sun.


----------



## CPProp

The morning sun ushers out the dark night with warming shafts of light


----------



## spiritangel

morning has broken like the first morning


----------



## Linda

Wakin' up is hard to do.


----------



## littlefairywren

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Don't leave me hangin' on like a yo-yo..man this song is gonna be stuck in my head now!


----------



## Dmitra

Walking the dog. Yo-yo tricks!


----------



## CPProp

Lead and I'll follow


----------



## Linda

Conga Line


----------



## BBW_Curious1

marracas (sp)


----------



## Adamantoise

Shake,shake,shake senora!


----------



## CPProp

Shake rattle and roll


----------



## Linda

Shake your booty.


----------



## Adamantoise

Show me ya moves!


----------



## Amaranthine

Dance dance revolution


----------



## Meddlecase

Brutal embarrassment.


----------



## littlefairywren

Public speaking


----------



## Adamantoise

Glossophobia...


----------



## littlefairywren

If there is a phobia for moths, I have it


----------



## Linda

<dammit lol>

Beautiful butterflies


----------



## Meddlecase

Rip the wings


----------



## nitewriter

Tastebuds on strike????


----------



## littlefairywren

Impossible, Charlie!!!

Taste test....


----------



## Meddlecase

Happy girlfriend.


----------



## Linda

Oxymoron.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Oxymoron.........



LOL....good one, Linda!! 

Stupid is, as stupid does...


----------



## Linda

Dumb and dumber


----------



## Adamantoise

Wanna hear the most annoying sound in the world?


----------



## Meddlecase

Vuvuzela. VUVUZELA.


----------



## Linda

goooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllll


----------



## nitewriter

Nothing but Net!!!


----------



## Meddlecase

Perfect 3 pointer


----------



## nitewriter

Meddlecase said:


> Perfect 3 pointer



:bow:" And The Crowd Goes WILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!":bow:


----------



## Meddlecase

Someone spilled beer on me.


----------



## nitewriter

And now the latest in Men's Grooming Beer Scented after shave available in Bud, Schiltz, Miller and Michealob. Coming soon to a WallMart & Costco near You!


----------



## spiritangel

and just to fool the yanks that we actually drink it also comming in refreshing fosters larger scent 

all aftershave bottles are shaped like a small keg with convienitent nozzle function

sous yourself today


----------



## Meddlecase

Advertisement hell.


----------



## littlefairywren

We are each our own devil, and we make this world our hell


----------



## willowmoon

"Devil gonna tempt you ... like you know it's meant to...."


----------



## spiritangel

faustian deals


----------



## FishCharming

nitewriter said:


> And now the latest in Men's Grooming Beer Scented after shave available in Bud, *Schiltz*, Miller and Michealob. Coming soon to a WallMart & Costco near You!



Schlitz?!?! holy shitz i havn't seen one of those since i was like 10 years old! do they still make them?


----------



## Meddlecase

Nostalgia.


----------



## Linda

Way we were


----------



## nitewriter

Linda said:


> Way we were



Then: Bellbottom pants and Long Hair, Now Trying to find pants that will fit my belly and no hair. :really sad:


----------



## Linda

Things get better with time


----------



## CPProp

Maturing.....like cheese


----------



## Meddlecase

It went bad.


----------



## CPProp

Bad moon rising


----------



## Meddlecase

Nevadawolfpack


----------



## CPProp

Australian Wolf blass...any type or year will do


----------



## Adamantoise

Running through deserts...


----------



## littlefairywren

Clark Griswold


----------



## Meddlecase

I wish I knew who that was.


----------



## Adamantoise

Waitaminute...who are you again?


----------



## spiritangel

who are you??


I really wanna know

who are you?


----------



## Meddlecase

Oh no it's a stalker.


----------



## nitewriter

SHHHH!!! Be vewy vewy Quiet, I'm hunting wabbits!


----------



## littlefairywren

Bye, baby bunting 
Daddy's gone a hunting................


----------



## spiritangel

daddys gonna buy you a diamond ring


----------



## littlefairywren

With this ring........


----------



## spiritangel

ring around the rosey a pocket full of posies


----------



## nitewriter

A pocket full of posers? Imposters in our Midst? :gasp:


----------



## spiritangel

look out troll alert


----------



## nitewriter

Danger! :shocked: Danger Will Robinson!!!:shocked:


----------



## spiritangel

why yes r2 I think so to


----------



## littlefairywren

"Don't Think Twice, It's All Right"


----------



## Meddlecase

Thinking is illegal.


----------



## Adamantoise

Free speech?


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Free speech?



Can be yours tonite for the Bargain Price of 80 cents a minute! Operators are standing by. Call 1-900- u bin had


----------



## Meddlecase

Sex line. Will fake moan, for you!


----------



## littlefairywren

Faux fur....


----------



## goatboy

Faux News.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Not the Nine O'Clock News


----------



## goatboy

All the news that's fit to print.


----------



## littlefairywren

A Perfect Fit


----------



## goatboy

Fits you to a T.


----------



## littlefairywren

Better the devil you know....


----------



## goatboy

Than the Devil you don't


----------



## littlefairywren

The Devil made me do it


----------



## goatboy

Ask him if you can do it again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Permission denied lol....


----------



## goatboy

Access Prohibited


----------



## littlefairywren

Access all areas.....


----------



## goatboy

Now I'm just confused.


----------



## littlefairywren

Keeping you on your toes....


----------



## goatboy

It was a toss up between nursing and the dance


----------



## littlefairywren

Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## goatboy

a band of merry men


----------



## littlefairywren

Band on the Run


----------



## goatboy

Bun and run


----------



## littlefairywren

Bun in the oven....


----------



## goatboy

Do I know you?


----------



## littlefairywren

To know me is to love me......(this is a matter of opinion of course)


----------



## goatboy

Phil Spector (it's a spooky story)

and I think it's a lot of peoples opinion


----------



## littlefairywren

Casper the Friendly Ghost


:blush:


----------



## goatboy

A ghost of a chance


----------



## littlefairywren

Chance would be a fine thing


----------



## goatboy

Chauncy the Gardner


----------



## littlefairywren

Lady Chatterley's Lover


----------



## goatboy

Madame Bouvery's Overies


----------



## nitewriter

"its just like riding a horse. Put your feet in the stirrups. The Doctor will see you now!"


----------



## spiritangel

the joys of being a woman (not)


----------



## willowmoon

happy happy joy joy


----------



## Meddlecase

Dumb animals.


----------



## nitewriter

Meddlecase said:


> Dumb animals.



"These Earthlings be, All Hail Zog Grand Exalted Emperor of Uranus!!!!"


----------



## Meddlecase

Aliens must be crushed and conquered.


----------



## CPProp

Send for Dr Who


----------



## nitewriter

Teacups & Timelords


----------



## littlefairywren

Mad Hatter


----------



## CPProp

Tea party.......


----------



## Meddlecase

Gang of Idiots.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ship of fools


----------



## CPProp

Barrel of laughs


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrel of Monkeys


----------



## CPProp

one organ grinder


----------



## Meddlecase

Game time, said the puppet.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lock it in, Eddie!


----------



## CPProp

Lockness......


----------



## nitewriter

Ignore the man behind the curtain!!! I am the Great and Powerful Wizard of Oz!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

"There's no place like home".......tap, tap go the heels of my shoes


----------



## Meddlecase

Liar and a deviant.


----------



## nitewriter

Meddlecase said:


> Liar and a deviant.



"lets not bring any Members of Congress into this!"


----------



## Adamantoise

Corruption?


----------



## Meddlecase

The entire cast of glee.


----------



## Adamantoise

Musical...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Cats.........


----------



## Dmitra

Cannot be trusted to guard cheese.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The cheese stands alone.. =/


----------



## Linda

Who moved my cheese?


----------



## nitewriter

Phew! who cut the cheese!


----------



## Meddlecase

The smell of success.


----------



## littlefairywren

My secret.....shhhh


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> My secret.....shhhh



Strong enough for a man, but made for a woman


----------



## littlefairywren

Adam and Eve


----------



## Meddlecase

Snakes on a plane.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Craptastic!


----------



## Meddlecase

Sparkling vampires.


----------



## littlefairywren

Biting!!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

Crisp Transylvainia Merlot


----------



## Meddlecase

Van Helsing!


----------



## Dmitra

Got blood?


----------



## spiritangel

eek pathogists again


----------



## nitewriter

:batting: Death becomes Her :batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....


----------



## Micara

Behold a pale horse


----------



## nitewriter

holding a feed pail


----------



## littlefairywren

Buffet line


----------



## Meddlecase

Who cleaned out the asian food section!?


----------



## littlefairywren

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Meddlecase

Let's go the Chinese restaurant down the street...


----------



## spiritangel

as long as there is bbq pork and crispy duck I am in


----------



## Meddlecase

They kicked us out...


----------



## littlefairywren

Karate Kid


----------



## spiritangel

Barney Stinson


----------



## Meddlecase

Fred Flinstone.


----------



## littlefairywren

In desperate need of a Pedi!


----------



## spiritangel

legally blonde


----------



## Meddlecase

Not that clever.


----------



## CastingPearls

smart blonde


----------



## littlefairywren

Smarter than the average bear


----------



## Meddlecase

Yogi Bear.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Hide yo food!"


----------



## Meddlecase

They climbin in yo window.


----------



## littlefairywren

Stranger danger!


----------



## willowmoon

Strangers in Paradise


----------



## spiritangel

Terry Moore


----------



## littlefairywren

"Please, sir, I want some more."


----------



## willowmoon

More Than Words


----------



## spiritangel

sometimes words arnt enough


----------



## nitewriter

Actions Speak Louder......Look up in the sky! its a Bird!, Its a plane! No its 
:bow::kiss2: HICKEYMAN :kiss2::bow:


----------



## Szombathy

...a lunar eclipse...


----------



## CPProp

Au clair de la lune


----------



## Meddlecase

The french are here.


----------



## CPProp

Break out the baguettes


----------



## littlefairywren

April in Paris


----------



## CPProp

Choking on Exhaust fumes around the arch de triumph


----------



## littlefairywren

Eat my dust!


----------



## Linda

Ashes to ashes


----------



## CPProp

Ashes to ashes - dust to dust - if the lord won't have you the devil must


----------



## littlefairywren

'Smilin with the mouth of the ocean
And I'll wave to you with the arms of the mountain
I'll see you"


----------



## CPProp

Who said mystery tours were dull.


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Ah, Sweet Mystery of Life At Last I've Found You!!!:bow:


----------



## Meddlecase

Love is mysterious.


----------



## nitewriter

Meddlecase said:


> Love is mysterious.



Hate is furious, and laughter is infectious! Quick call the CDC!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Laughter is the best medicine


----------



## Meddlecase

Only I caught HIV...


----------



## nitewriter

Meddlecase said:


> Only I caught HIV...



Well you have to be clean when someone needles you....
usually all I get is embarrassed.:blush:


----------



## willowmoon

The Needle And The Damage Done


----------



## spiritangel

its just a little collataral damage


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> its just a little collataral damage



Does that mean I can't put the Saturn up against the Loan...it still has 2 fenders and 3 wheels?


----------



## Adamantoise

"Have you been in an accident that wasn't your fault? You could be entitled to claim compensation!"


----------



## nitewriter

I was just minding my own business doing donuts on the I-10 when this beer truck hit me or I hit him.....do you think I can get a free keg for compensation out of this...really messed up the Saturn.


----------



## littlefairywren

A hole in one.....


----------



## nitewriter

Always that way with a pair of socks


----------



## littlefairywren

Darn it!!.............


----------



## nitewriter

found the egg and the needles, now where is that darn yarn!


----------



## littlefairywren

Tall stories.....


----------



## Mishty

tall tall trees and all the waters in the sea, i'm a fool fool, fool for you


----------



## CPProp

You can fool some of the people all the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you cannot fool all of the people all the time


----------



## littlefairywren

"The Fool on the Hill"


----------



## CPProp

We'll keep a welcome in the hillside


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome wagon.....


----------



## CPProp

Three wheels on my wagon


----------



## littlefairywren

Two's company, three's a crowd....


----------



## spiritangel

and fours a party


----------



## willowmoon

The Fantastic Four


----------



## nitewriter

Four on the Floor:blink::huh: .....Shouldn't have had those Pomegranite Martinis!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

"With hand on heart you right from the start,
You taught me to take my part"


----------



## CPProp

You can't stay in your corner of the forest, waiting for others to come to you; you have to go to them sometimes.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Don't go into the light"


----------



## Micara

blinded by the light


----------



## nitewriter

Vanishing Vampire,New from RonCo


----------



## littlefairywren

Hide and seek...


----------



## Micara

finders keepers


----------



## Adamantoise

Losers weepers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Crocodile tears


----------



## CastingPearls

The Tears of a Clown


----------



## littlefairywren

John Wayne Gacy......I HATE clowns!


----------



## Adamantoise

Serial Killers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Snap, Crackle and Pop


----------



## CPProp

Rice crispies


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Count Chocula:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Chocolate nibbles....the very best kind!


----------



## CPProp

Chocolate nipple nibbles


----------



## littlefairywren

Chips and dips


----------



## CPProp

Party Time


----------



## littlefairywren

"Do That to Me One More Time"


----------



## CPProp

Time and again and again.........


----------



## CastingPearls

Somewhere in Time


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Somewhere in Time



OMG, I remember that movie! I cried so hard at the end 

"Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue,
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true."


----------



## CPProp

Red and yellow and pink and green
Purple and orange and blue
I can sing a rainbow,


----------



## nitewriter

Finnian's Rainbow


----------



## CPProp

The leprechaun's crock of gold


----------



## littlefairywren

"That's a crock of s**t!" (Something my Uncle used to yell with alarming regularity. My family is all class .lol)


----------



## nitewriter

Silver Tongued Devil


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Silver Tongued Devil



LOL....

Forked tongue


----------



## nitewriter

"When you come to the fork in the road....take it


----------



## CPProp

Theft of cutlery


----------



## CastingPearls

Born with a silver spoon in his mouth


----------



## CPProp

A spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down


----------



## littlefairywren

"Pour Some Sugar On Me"


----------



## CastingPearls

Gimme some sugar!


----------



## CPProp

One of the Sugar Babes


----------



## spiritangel

sickly sweet


----------



## CPProp

Sweet and sour


----------



## littlefairywren

When life hands you lemons, make lemonade...


----------



## CPProp

Lemon tree very pretty and the Lemon flower is sweet.......


----------



## Linda

Something that looks pretty, isn't always sweet


----------



## CPProp

Optical illusion


----------



## littlefairywren

"Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, the eyes, the eyes, not around the eyes, don't look around my eyes, look into my eyes, you're under!"


----------



## CPProp

you've put a spell on me


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> you've put a spell on me



That Correct! From now on anytime the clock strikes 12 noon you will have an overwhelming desire to take a Big Beautiful Woman to Lunch:eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

Pavlov's dogs.


----------



## littlefairywren

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## spiritangel

tap dogs ( grrr to letter limit)


----------



## nitewriter

Bulldog Beer on Tap


----------



## spiritangel

tap into the energy


----------



## LJ Rock

"Just TAP the bottle and... TWIST the cap!"


----------



## nitewriter

Just Tap your shoes together three times and say...There's no place like home


----------



## CPProp

Tap, Tap, Tap, Tap its Blind Pew finding his way to deliving the black spot to Billy Bones.


----------



## littlefairywren

Blind Man's Bluff


----------



## spiritangel

fish out of water


----------



## nitewriter

Peter Piper out of Pickled Peppers


----------



## littlefairywren

Hair of the dog....hic!


----------



## nitewriter

Here Schnaps,:bounce: Here Schnaps:bounce: fetch Jack Daniels! Good Boy:bounce:


----------



## spiritangel

butterscotch schnapps and leomonade yummmmmm


----------



## littlefairywren

Giddy up!.........


----------



## nitewriter

Hi Yo Silver!!! AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willowmoon

Sing Blue Silver


----------



## spiritangel

by the light

of the silvery moon


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> by the light
> 
> of the silvery moon



Does The Werewolf stalk his prey:shocked:


----------



## spiritangel

but I was a teenage warewolf


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> but I was a teenage warewolf



And a cute one too I betcha......Extreme Orthodonture


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh my, Grandma, what big teeth you have!


----------



## nitewriter

The Better to give you hickies my Dear :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

All day suckers.....


----------



## LJ Rock

" ...comin' to give somethin', but to get none of your love." _(Stevie Wonder) _


----------



## CastingPearls

I just called to say I love you


----------



## littlefairywren

Cooee!..............


----------



## willowmoon

Koo Koo

View attachment kookoo.jpg


----------



## LJ Rock

Koko


----------



## CastingPearls

Cocoa Puffs


----------



## Adamantoise

Crunchy Cereal...and cold milk.


----------



## CastingPearls

Got Milk ?


----------



## Adamantoise

Catchphrases.


----------



## nitewriter

Catch a Falling Star and put it in your pocket, Save it for a Rainy Day


----------



## littlefairywren

A Pocket Full of Miracles


----------



## CastingPearls

Pocket Full of Kryptonite


----------



## littlefairywren

Up, up and away.....


----------



## LJ Rock

The Fifth Dimension


----------



## CastingPearls

Dimensionsmagazine.com


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten: Dimensia,:smitten: Big Beautiful Superhero Curtesy of :bow: Ned Sontag:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Wonder Woman


----------



## LJ Rock

Charlie's Angels


----------



## nitewriter

:wubu: Angels & Outlaws


----------



## Dmitra

Heroes and Villians!


----------



## Adamantoise

Heracles (Hercules).


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Heracles (Hercules).



:bow: Faster than a speeding Arrow, More Powerful than a team of Oxen, Can bend Bronze in his bare hands!:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Samson was a strong man,
He could bend an iron hoop,
But he never could have done the feat,
If he'd lived on prison soup.


----------



## nitewriter

Last year I was a 4 stone weakling, Today I am two separate Gorillas!

From Follow Mr Apollo...Bonzo Dog Band


----------



## Adamantoise

Steroids...?


----------



## littlefairywren

Good things come in small packages....


----------



## Adamantoise

Oh look,an unattended box of cookies... :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cookie Monster


----------



## Adamantoise

Fuzzy blue fella.


----------



## littlefairywren

Blue Man Group


----------



## Adamantoise

Performance and the Arts.


----------



## nitewriter

We do this Play for the sake of Art.....and Louie, Manny, Cosmo and the other backers of this turkey :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

"Hello... What Delay Industries?"


----------



## nitewriter

Hello, Prognosticating Procrastinators, We see the future but not today.:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Crystal ball....


----------



## nitewriter

Madame Zara, knows all, sees all, says....nothing


----------



## littlefairywren

Alex the Seal.......
Is that too obscure?


----------



## Dmitra

SWAK!
Sealed with a kiss. Alex the Seal doesn't ring any bells, unfortunately.


----------



## nitewriter

:wubu::smitten::kiss2: Gosh,golly, gee :kiss2::smitten::wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

Oh, by gosh, by golly ....


----------



## littlefairywren

"Great Gosh A'Mighty!
Been a long time coming
And I've been waiting
Great Gosh A'Mighty!"


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Goodness..Gracious..Great Balls Of Fire!!


----------



## nitewriter

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Goodness..Gracious..Great Balls Of Fire!!



A shot of Antibiotics will fix that!:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Cleared up my chest infection.


----------



## littlefairywren

As he beats himself in a manly fashion on his chest....

"Me Tarzan, you Jane!"


----------



## Adamantoise

Classic Literature.


----------



## nitewriter

Pulp Fiction


----------



## littlefairywren

Truth is Stranger than Fiction!


----------



## goatboy

Pulp Fiction.....


----------



## littlefairywren

History repeating lol


----------



## goatboy

That happens every time I eat radishes.


----------



## littlefairywren

Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## goatboy

Fire down below


----------



## littlefairywren

"I fell in to a burning ring of fire".....


----------



## goatboy

I accidently cut my brother in half with a machete and now I can't smell.


----------



## littlefairywren

Dead Ringers


----------



## goatboy

It's our birthday. Let's have some orange soda and cake.


----------



## littlefairywren

Marie Antoinette


----------



## goatboy

Just a little off the top, please.


----------



## littlefairywren

A close shave, or your money back....


----------



## goatboy

Is that a barber pole, or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## littlefairywren

Candy canes


----------



## goatboy

candy corn and peanuts (very tasty):eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

This is Steve. Steve is a dentist, so we can't show you his face....


----------



## goatboy

Is Steve ugly? This has to be an Aussie reference.


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Is Steve ugly? This has to be an Aussie reference.



Ahhh, yes. It is/was an advert for toothpaste. I don't even remember if it is Steve lol.

Tie me Kangaroo down sport.....


----------



## goatboy

Keep me cockatoo cool


----------



## goatboy

littlefairywren said:


> Ahhh, yes. It is/was an advert for toothpaste. I don't even remember if it is Steve lol.
> 
> We had Bucky Beaver for Ipana Tooth Paste.


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Keep me cockatoo cool



Too cool for school....


----------



## goatboy

James Dean......


----------



## littlefairywren

East of Eden


----------



## goatboy

Rebel without a cause


----------



## littlefairywren

Cause and effect...


----------



## goatboy

karma......


----------



## littlefairywren

What goes around comes around.....and it will bite you on the behind!


----------



## goatboy

I usually pay extra for that.


----------



## nitewriter

You bet, Tetanus Shot & Stitches always cost extra! Now Bend Over Say Ah.... This might smart a bit.


----------



## littlefairywren

Nice to meet you, Ben Dover.


----------



## Adamantoise

Silly names.


----------



## nitewriter

Silly Names no..thats down the Hall. This is the Commission for Silly Walks.


----------



## littlefairywren

Walk the Line


----------



## nitewriter

But Ossifer, I only had 4 drinkys:blink:


----------



## littlefairywren

Giggly hiccups......:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Giggling Gertie


----------



## Heyyou

Gerber baby food


----------



## spiritangel

hiding vegetables


----------



## willowmoon

Hide the Salami


----------



## spiritangel

cheesy british sitcoms


----------



## Dmitra

Make mine geeky! The IT Crowd.


----------



## Adamantoise

Information Technology.


----------



## snuggletiger

computer tech weenie


----------



## nitewriter

Have Laptop will Travel


----------



## littlefairywren

"Handle with Care"


----------



## Adamantoise

^ This Way Up ^


----------



## littlefairywren

Fragile....


----------



## Adamantoise

Glass-like.


----------



## nitewriter

reflection


----------



## littlefairywren

"Mirror, mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of them all?"


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Why of course :batting::batting:You are my dear!!! :batting::batting::bow:


----------



## Dmitra

As you wish.


----------



## spiritangel

And it might have been true love, do you know how rare that is but one couple in a century have that chance no matter what the storybooks say


----------



## nitewriter

"One Upon a time in a land far away lived a beautiful Girl named Buttercup:batting: and a farmboy named Westley:wubu:, This is their story."


----------



## LJ Rock

"As you wish!"


----------



## Adamantoise

The Genie of the Lamp.


----------



## littlefairywren

Aladdin and the Magic Lamp


----------



## Dmitra

Phenomenal cosmic powers, itty bitty living space.


----------



## LJ Rock

abracadabra (I wanna reach out and grab ya!)


----------



## littlefairywren

"Reach out and touch somebody's hand
Make this world a better place if you can"


----------



## spiritangel

touched by an angel


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> touched by an angel



Tho the devil may care


----------



## littlefairywren

Paradise Lost


----------



## Adamantoise

John Milton.


----------



## nitewriter

Milton Hershey :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Kisses.......


----------



## spiritangel

long slow sensual kisses


----------



## littlefairywren

Melting moments


----------



## Adamantoise

Melting point.


----------



## LJ Rock

The Great American Melting Pot


----------



## nitewriter

Fondue Lack Wisconsin


----------



## Linda

Over yonder


----------



## spiritangel

over the hill and down the dale


----------



## littlefairywren

"Love in an elevator 
Livin' it up when I'm goin' down"


----------



## Dmitra

Goin' up the country.


----------



## nitewriter

Going down to the city.


----------



## spiritangel

Im in a New York state of mind


----------



## littlefairywren

Mind your p's & q's


----------



## Adamantoise

Lessons in basic etiquette (or netiquette,as the case may be).


----------



## littlefairywren

"I'm a Lady!" 

View attachment _46227924_001006157-1.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

Blatantly not true.


----------



## nitewriter

Patently not false


----------



## littlefairywren

False modesty


----------



## Adamantoise

Putting on a brave face.


----------



## CastingPearls

Brave New World


----------



## Adamantoise

The War of the Worlds.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

It was the Best of Times,it was the Worst of Times


----------



## CastingPearls

Great Expectations. *sigh*


----------



## nitewriter

Small Realization :sad:


----------



## littlefairywren

Good things come in small packages


----------



## CastingPearls

Bigger is better


----------



## littlefairywren

"Bigger Than My Body"


----------



## nitewriter

:happy: Bigger than the both of us! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

bigger than a house


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Ginormous.......


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce:Hyperbole:bounce:


----------



## Dmitra

Nothing succeeds like excess.


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing succeeds like a parrot.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dept. of Redundancy Dept.


----------



## littlefairywren

The golden handshake


----------



## Adamantoise

Cold to the touch.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cold heart, warm hands......or is it cold hands, warm heart?


----------



## Adamantoise

Keep warm this winter.


----------



## littlefairywren

Keep your cool!


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't blow a fuse!


----------



## nitewriter

Don't get your knickers in a twist!


----------



## littlefairywren

Pants off Friday


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Pants off Friday


:blush::blush::shocked::blush::blush:
YIPES


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh No You Didn't!


----------



## spiritangel

Oh yes he did!


----------



## LJ Rock

Yes we can!


----------



## spiritangel

bob the builder


----------



## littlefairywren

Bobbing for apples


----------



## Adamantoise

Hallowe'en.


----------



## spiritangel

I want candy


----------



## Adamantoise

I just thought of the song, but I don't remember who sung it.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Sing a song of sixpence,
A pocket full of rye;
Four and twenty blackbirds
Baked in a pie".........


----------



## spiritangel

oodles of versions I mean aaron carter did it , the simpsons have done it but I dont remember who sang the original


----------



## Adamantoise

Various Artists.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Various Artists.



Singing for their Supper:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf

Supperman incoming!


----------



## Dmitra

Bed and Breakfast Man.


----------



## nitewriter

Faster than a speeding sausage, more powerful than a Shoney's Morning Buffet. Can leap into a pillowtop mattress in a single bound!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dmitra

The Princess and the Pea.


----------



## Adamantoise

Ooh! Pea Soup!


----------



## CastingPearls

The Exorcist


----------



## Adamantoise

Purging of 'The Beast'.


----------



## nitewriter

The Beast is Bullemic that explains a lot!


----------



## Adamantoise

Guilt and effects thereof.


----------



## nitewriter

:really sad::sad: Inferiority Complex :sad::really sad:


----------



## Adamantoise

Reminds me of some graffiti that I've read: 'My inferiority complexes aren't as good as yours.' :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

bumper stickers


----------



## nitewriter

South of The Border & Catskill Game Farm come to mind. I swear they are like Amoeba, put one on your car and they will take over your vehicle!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Do Not Wash: This Car is Undergoing a Scientific Dirt Test.


----------



## Adamantoise

Divide and conquer.


----------



## CastingPearls

Conquerer the Worm


----------



## Adamantoise

Lord Worm...


----------



## LJ Rock

"Me and the Ohio Players are gonna tell you about a worm.... he's the funkiest worm in the world!!"


----------



## CastingPearls

Earthworm Jim


----------



## Adamantoise

Psycrow...


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Psycrow...



delic deliciousness:eat1:


----------



## Adamantoise

Home cookin'.

How's life been treating you,Charlie? You okay?


----------



## Mishty

Cheer up Charlie...


----------



## CastingPearls

You're a Good Man, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Adamantoise

Good boys! Now,sit!


----------



## penguin

Trick or treat!


----------



## spiritangel

costumes and candy


----------



## big_lad27

eye candy


----------



## nitewriter

:batting::eat2::smitten: See no candy,eat no candy.....NOT:smitten::eat2::batting:


----------



## spiritangel

see now again I want Candy !!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Candy Godiva...

...:blush:


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Candy Godiva...
> 
> ...:blush:



:bow: Riding Nekkid on a Clydesdale through the streets of New Orleans :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Something magical just happened...


----------



## nitewriter

:happy: Magical Mystery Tour :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Wizards and Witches.


----------



## nitewriter

Warlocks and Werewolves, Dungeons and Dragons, Something Wicked this way comes!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## Adamantoise

Unseen terror.


----------



## nitewriter

:shocked: Fluffy the Attack Chihuahua!!! :shocked:


----------



## Adamantoise

Rabid little mutt...


----------



## nitewriter

Speak to the Paw, or face the wrath of my leetle needle fangs! Grrrrr


----------



## Adamantoise

Tiger style?


----------



## Dmitra

Year of the Cat (Rabbit).


----------



## Adamantoise

Chinese calenders.


----------



## nitewriter

Marie Callendar Asian Medley Dinner


----------



## spiritangel

Yum Cha (yummmmm)


----------



## nitewriter

Dim Sum and then some :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

fortune cookies and fried icecream


----------



## littlefairywren

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream!


----------



## spiritangel

Icecream on a hot day = heaven


----------



## littlefairywren

"Heaven's in the back seat of my cadillac
Let me take you there
yeah yeah"


----------



## Adamantoise

"You got your Jesus on the dashboard but the Devil's under my hood."


----------



## LJ Rock

"I got a devil's haircut on my mind.... "


----------



## littlefairywren

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes


----------



## nitewriter

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Adamantoise

Girls just wanna have fun.


----------



## littlefairywren

Eating in bed


----------



## Adamantoise

God,I wish I had a slice of cheesecake to eat right now...


----------



## littlefairywren

"When you wish upon a star......"


----------



## Adamantoise

Jiminy Cricket!


----------



## littlefairywren

Surface spray!
Awww, poor Jiminy lol


----------



## nitewriter

RAID!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Redundant array of inexpensive disks....


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce::bounceolitical Buttons :bounce::bounce:


----------



## LJ Rock

Between the Buttons (Goooooooodbyyyyyyye, RUBY TUESDAY!!)


----------



## littlefairywren

"Ooh...baby, baby
I feel your love surrounding me
Whoa...ho...ho...ho...hoo...ooh...baby, baby
Makin love between the sheets"


----------



## Dmitra

Little songbirds make huge happiness!


----------



## Adamantoise

Sing a Song of Sixpence.


----------



## littlefairywren

PIE! ..............


----------



## Adamantoise

Hunger pains... >o<


----------



## nitewriter

Cabby, take me to nearest Chinese Buffet and HURRY! :eat2:


----------



## MatthewB

_Hurry Sundown_, starring Michael Caine


----------



## nitewriter

Sierra Sunrise Starring Kalhua & Cream


----------



## littlefairywren

White Russian


----------



## spiritangel

nooo much preffer a black russian yummmm


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> nooo much preffer a black russian yummmm



I'll take a Big Beautifull Swede anyday:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

nitewriter said:


> I'll take a Big Beautifull Swede anyday:wubu:



what a shame its not a big beautiful aussie


----------



## nitewriter

:really sad: I meant no offense Milady, my what a lovely avatar you have my dear:bow:


----------



## MatthewB

...where the deer and the antelope play?


----------



## spiritangel

hmmm isnt that home on the range lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Range Rovers...?


----------



## littlefairywren

A man's best friend


----------



## Adamantoise

I have two best freinds. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Two's company, three's a crowd.


----------



## spiritangel

fours a party


----------



## Adamantoise

A Party of Five.


----------



## littlefairywren

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Adamantoise

Super secret technique!


----------



## nitewriter

The Venus Butterfly


----------



## spiritangel

the butterfly effect


----------



## Dmitra

Winging it.


----------



## nitewriter

On a Wing And a Prayer, Say Amen Brothers & Sisters


----------



## spiritangel

magic happens when we let go and surrender


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bow::bow: I surrender! :bow::bow::bow:

Let the Magic Begin!


----------



## spiritangel

lets make some magic


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::batting:SHAZAM!!:batting::smitten:


----------



## spiritangel

Comic Books


----------



## nitewriter

Mandrake the Magician


----------



## littlefairywren

Roots.......


----------



## snuggletiger

Alex Haley Jr.


----------



## willowmoon

Halley's Comet


----------



## Adamantoise

Once in a blue moon.


----------



## Dmitra

You saw me standing alone
Without a dream in my heart
Without a love of my own


----------



## snuggletiger

Moonlight Bay


----------



## littlefairywren

Bay of Plenty .....


----------



## snuggletiger

Thats a plenty


----------



## Adamantoise

I've got plenty on my plate.


----------



## spiritangel

Spinning Plates


----------



## nitewriter

Spinning your Wheels


----------



## spiritangel

cooling your jets


----------



## Adamantoise

Overheated engines!


----------



## Linda

Drivers start your engines!!


----------



## NancyGirl74

oil change


----------



## Dmitra

Fresh french fries!!


----------



## nitewriter

Biodiesel...more miles per French fry


----------



## Adamantoise

Yeah, I'll have that order to go.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Yeah, I'll have that order to go.



Do you want Pepto Bismol with that?


----------



## Adamantoise

For an upset stomach.


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat2: I can't believe I ate the WHOLE thing!!! :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

Stuffed full... >.<


----------



## Linda

Thanksgiving Turkey


----------



## snuggletiger

Cranberry sauce.


----------



## nitewriter

and Pumpkin Pie :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

with whipped cream of course


----------



## Dmitra

Real cherries > maraschino!


----------



## Adamantoise

Cherry-Red.


----------



## spiritangel

shes my cherry pie


----------



## Adamantoise

Sweet...but crusty?


----------



## snuggletiger

shepards pie


----------



## Adamantoise

Herding...


----------



## snuggletiger

cattle drive


----------



## Adamantoise

Agriculture.


----------



## nitewriter

Cultivating the back 40 in the John Deere


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Making out behind the barn...


----------



## nitewriter

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Making out behind the barn...



On a nice pile of hay :wubu:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

A roll in the hay, eh?


----------



## nitewriter

With a nice Rolling Rock Beer afterward....Sorry I don't smoke.


----------



## Adamantoise

Smoke hurts my chest...bleurgh. >,<


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Smoke makes my hair smell...then I have to wash it before I go to bed


----------



## nitewriter

Cleanliness is the way of the Godess :wubu:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

So, this goddess gig...I wonder does it come with some boy-servants and benefits? hehehe


----------



## snuggletiger

sceptre and mace.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Monty Python: "aquatic tart"


----------



## spiritangel

Spamalot!!!!!!!


----------



## Dmitra

Shut up you Vikings!


----------



## snuggletiger

Prince: Father I want to sing
King: No singing. Think of her vaassssssssst tracts of laaaandddd.


----------



## nitewriter

Prince-artist formerly known as: " I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK I work all night and sleep all day.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hassan chop!! 

View attachment 3_Hassan-Chop.jpg


----------



## nitewriter

Anthony Sullivan here, with the new RonCo ChopOMatic it does it all it slices, chops, dices,shreds, picks up your laundry:bow: Act today operators are standing by.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Ring, ring, why don't you give me a call 
Ring, ring, the happiest sound of them all".


----------



## nitewriter

Pennsylvainia 6 -5000


----------



## littlefairywren

Six of one, half a dozen of the other


----------



## Adamantoise

12 pack of burger buns...


----------



## nitewriter

Where's The Beef!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

"How now" said the brown cow.


----------



## Linda

brown chicken brown cow


----------



## littlefairywren

Finger-lickin' good


----------



## Adamantoise

The Black Crowes.

(Confused? They wrote a song named "Lickin'")


----------



## spiritangel

messengers from spirit


----------



## Dmitra

Huginn and Muggin vs. Heckle and Jeckle


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce:Tag Team Wrestling:bounce:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Just a kissin' and a hopin' and a wishin'...


----------



## littlefairywren

"It Started With A Kiss"


----------



## Adamantoise

Never thought it would come to this...


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Never thought it would come to this...



ER Doc: Another Pair of interlocking braces, Ah young Love.:kiss2: Nurse! get me some wire cutters and a needlenose pliers, Don't worry we'll have you free in no time.:bow:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

nitewriter said:


> ER Doc: Another Pair of interlocking braces, Ah young Love.:kiss2: Nurse! get me some wire cutters and a needlenose pliers, Don't worry we'll have you free in no time.:bow:



"Death cannot stop true love. All it can do is delay it for awhile."


----------



## Adamantoise

The time it takes for a train to come to a complete stop...


----------



## PunkyGurly74

..I have lived an entire life dreaming of the cute boy next to me in line and if he was "the one"...


----------



## Adamantoise

First impressions last the longest.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

But a mind blowing kiss .....


----------



## spiritangel

lives in the soul forever


----------



## littlefairywren

"Me, Myself And I"


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: The King & I :bow: excetera,excetera,excetera


----------



## spiritangel

Shall we dance?


----------



## nitewriter

One,Two,Three,One,Two,Three Turn

One,Two,Three,One,Two,Three Dip:smitten:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Did someone say dip??

Chocolate dip and strawberries and .......


----------



## nitewriter

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Did someone say dip??
> 
> Chocolate dip and strawberries and .......



Sheep dip???


----------



## Dmitra

Bloody buttered onions! (Wheel of Time reference$)


----------



## spiritangel

Im like an onion, onions have layers orges have layers (or some such probably words in the wrong place its been a while)


----------



## Adamantoise

Onions can make ya cry!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Big Girls Dont Cry"


----------



## Adamantoise

Big girls dancing to 70's disco tracks! 


Please don't ask-even I don't know what's going on upstairs at this rate.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

nitewriter said:


> Sheep dip???



Baa! Baa!! Why the Irish don't have zippers on their kilts? hehehe


----------



## nitewriter

How did you know I was Irish?
Was it the Erin go Braless t Shirt?


----------



## spiritangel

Pink Ribbon Scrapbooking


----------



## nitewriter

Pabst Blue Ribbon Beer Chugging


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dirty Hipsters


----------



## spiritangel

if it wasnt for you meddling kids


----------



## Adamantoise

My ingenious plan...was _foiled_?! Nooooooo....


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Adamantoise said:


> My ingenious plan...was _foiled_?! Nooooooo....



"Inconceivable!!!"


----------



## Adamantoise

More like unbelievable...


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Dammit Jim!


----------



## Adamantoise

"For god's sake Jim, I'm a doctor, not a pool-man!"


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Pool boy - bring my frosty pina coloda!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

God,it's hot out here... *fans self*


----------



## spiritangel

but baby its cold outside


----------



## Adamantoise

Icicles dripping...


----------



## spiritangel

warm melted chocolate


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Fondue!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Communal cheese with a view


----------



## Adamantoise

Hmm,I'd say this cheese has been shot to holey hell...:doh:


----------



## nitewriter

Looks more like a lace doily


----------



## spiritangel

grandmas house


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Little Red Riding Hood...


----------



## littlefairywren

"Oh my, what big eyes you have........."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

you're so full of shit, your eyes are brown!


----------



## Linda

Brown eyed Girl...


----------



## nitewriter

Don't it make my Brown eyes Blue


----------



## littlefairywren

Once in a blue moon.....


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Once in a blue moon.....



Comes a night in shining armor to rescue a fair damsel in distress.....not


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Sir Lancelot....


----------



## spiritangel

Spamalot (hehe)


----------



## nitewriter

We are the Knights who go "Ni"


----------



## littlefairywren

Bunny slippers


----------



## Adamantoise

A day on the ward.


----------



## spiritangel

Its a crazy world


----------



## Dmitra

I don't want the world, I just want your half.


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't touch what you can't afford...


----------



## CPProp

Don't start what you can't finish


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm too full-I couldn't eat another bite!


----------



## CPProp

A dogs bark is worse than its bite.........what idiot thought that one up


----------



## littlefairywren

Bite me!!.....


----------



## Adamantoise

Anthropophagous...


----------



## littlefairywren

Mmm...tastes like chicken!


----------



## Adamantoise

Chicken 'n' Chips. :eat2:


----------



## CPProp

The chips are down


----------



## Adamantoise

All bets are off.


----------



## nitewriter

Round and Round and Round she goes where she stops.....nobody knows


----------



## littlefairywren

Place your bets!


----------



## nitewriter

I bet that LFW has chocolate stashed somewhere close at hand


----------



## Dmitra

I can't decide which I love more: Solid or hollow chocolate bunnies.


----------



## CPProp

Decisions, decisions


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm indecisive about the matter.


----------



## Dmitra

Matter, indifferent-matter, anti-matter.


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't pay the ferryman...


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Don't pay the ferryman...



For a Free Trip to the underworld


----------



## Adamantoise

Charon, ferryman of Hades.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Fairy-men are wayyyyy more fun ...


----------



## nitewriter

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Fairy-men are wayyyyy more fun ...



hmmm? there seems to be a lack of testosterone in the air. I'm a Lumberjack and I'm ok..........


----------



## littlefairywren

If a tree falls down in the forest and there is no one to see it, does it make a sound?


----------



## Adamantoise

See no evil,Hear no evil,Speak no evil.


----------



## CPProp

Evil Edna..................the TV witch


----------



## littlefairywren

Dame......


----------



## snuggletiger

A painted tainted rose.


----------



## Adamantoise

Barbs and thorns.


----------



## CPProp

The joys of a country ramble


----------



## Adamantoise

Fresh Air...


----------



## littlefairywren

Prince.....


----------



## Linda

Purple Rain


----------



## Adamantoise

Mortal Kombat.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Killer Instinct 

View attachment ki.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

Survival of the Fittest.


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten:Arrival of the Fluffyest:smitten:


----------



## CPProp

The next train arrival on platform 3 will be the 15.40 from basingstoke.


----------



## Adamantoise

It's late again...


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm late, I'm late for a very important date!


----------



## CPProp

Time and tide wait for no man


----------



## Adamantoise

The mighty waves of the sea.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fee fi fo fum, I smell the blood of an Englishman!


----------



## CPProp

Blood group O or AB perhaps its BO


----------



## littlefairywren

"Are you positive?"


----------



## CPProp

Negatively charged


----------



## littlefairywren

Guilty!!!.....


----------



## CPProp

To be taken down to serve four years stirring porrigde


----------



## littlefairywren

"Heaven Coming Down"


----------



## CPProp

Run Chicken Licken the sky is falling down


----------



## littlefairywren

Chicken Lips and Lizard Hips


----------



## CPProp

The worst possible combo nightmare


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Chicken Lips and Lizard Hips



A Dash of Dragonfruit and Eye of Newt, shall bring my beloved unto me.


----------



## littlefairywren

Be careful what you wish for


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The worst possible combo nightmare



Do you want to supersize that?


----------



## CPProp

it ain't right unless its Supersized


----------



## Adamantoise

An expanse of sorts.


----------



## nitewriter

An expanse in your shorts??? must do something about that.


----------



## Adamantoise

Think ugly thoughts....


----------



## CPProp

To much thinking thoughts wears the brain out


----------



## Adamantoise

Tiredness kills.


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce::shocked:Time for The Caffeineator:shocked::bounce:


----------



## Adamantoise

A cup of coffee was sent from the future to prevent Sarah Conner from sleeping ever again. It failed...


----------



## CPProp

I'm gona for coffee to the cafe for a caffine fix


----------



## snuggletiger

bailey's coffeee


----------



## littlefairywren

Hair of the dog


----------



## CPProp

There'll be hell Toupee


----------



## Adamantoise

Bad haircuts.


----------



## LJ Rock

"Got a devil's haircut in my mind."


----------



## Dmitra

Love is the devil's crowbar.


----------



## LJ Rock

Three crows walk into a bar.... the fourth one ducks! *quack quack*


----------



## Adamantoise

The Black Crowes.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

pretty little thing let me light your candle..


----------



## SuperMishe

Yankee candles


----------



## PunkyGurly74

(forgive me please...could not resist.....channeling my deceased father ..hehehe)

:: warbles :: I'm a Yankee Doodle Dandy.


----------



## CPProp

The Dandy - faded memories of the the worlds longest running kids comic


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

If you want to be awesome, do everything with your shirt off.


----------



## nitewriter

If you want to be embarrassed, do everything with your pants off


----------



## LJ Rock

"Liar, liar! Pants on fire!!"


----------



## Dmitra

Pants in Brit-speak means underwear!


----------



## nitewriter

Dmitra said:


> Pants in Brit-speak means underwear!



Does that mean that the Brits invented the Panty Raid??? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## LJ Rock

I suppose that would give new meaning to the term "British Invasion" now, wouldn't it?


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I wanna be invaded.......hehehehe


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce::bounce:I wanna be sedated :bounce::bounce:


----------



## CPProp

If your Cdated you can't Bdated


----------



## nitewriter

As long as its not X-Rated:huh::batting:


----------



## CPProp

X is over rated Y is under rated


----------



## littlefairywren

X marks the spot.


----------



## Adamantoise

Hidden treasures.


----------



## LJ Rock

You can run, but you can't hide!


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm comin' to getcha!


----------



## CPProp

Hide and seek


----------



## Adamantoise

I think I'll play 'Murder in the Dark'!


----------



## Zandoz

Lost and found


----------



## CPProp

The lost cord


----------



## Adamantoise

In Search of the Fourth Chord by Status Quo.


----------



## CPProp

In search of the lost cord - Moody Blues - about 1968


----------



## LJ Rock

"...searching for my lost shaker of salt."


----------



## CPProp

Seek and you shall find


----------



## Adamantoise

Seek and Destroy.


----------



## CPProp

exterminate, exterminate


----------



## KittyKitten

La cucaracha la cucaracha


----------



## Adamantoise

Chupacabra?


----------



## CPProp

Ceffyl Dwr


----------



## Adamantoise

It's all welsh to me... @[email protected]


----------



## CPProp

Welsh rarebit............you can't beat cheesy toast


----------



## nitewriter

Haggis - Brains anyone?


----------



## Zandoz

Pass ........


----------



## CPProp

Pass me the dutch with cha left hand


----------



## Adamantoise

Pass the Parcel.


----------



## Dmitra

Do not pass Go. Do not collect $200.


----------



## littlefairywren

On your mark, get set, go!


----------



## CPProp

Out of the blocks


----------



## Adamantoise

Stopped halfway-I twisted my ankle. >,<


----------



## CPProp

Halfway House


----------



## Adamantoise

Haunted house.


----------



## Dmitra

The Fall of the House of Usher


----------



## Zandoz

Tales of Mystery and Imagination


----------



## CPProp

Tall Tales


----------



## Adamantoise

A collection of stories,told by a giraffe.


----------



## CPProp

High brow stories


----------



## LJ Rock

Lowest common denominator


----------



## littlefairywren

Limbo pole


----------



## snuggletiger

Chubby Checker Limbo Rock


----------



## Zandoz

Checker Cab


----------



## nitewriter

Checker Cab Calloway


----------



## CPProp

Music to ones listening appendages


----------



## LJ Rock

Doin' it to ya in your ear-hole!!


----------



## Dmitra

Better than a poke in the eye with a stick!


----------



## LJ Rock

Sticks and stones may break my bones....


----------



## Adamantoise

"Sticks and stones,may break my bones...but nothin' will ever kill me..."


----------



## nitewriter

That which doesn't kill me makes me.....psychotic


----------



## Adamantoise

The red mist descends...


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Welcome to Chez Chernobyl:bow:, would you like to be seated in the Glowing or non-glowing section?:eat1:


----------



## Adamantoise

Radium? In my toothpaste? It used to be more likely that you'd think!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Do You Think I'm Sexy"


----------



## LJ Rock

"If you want my body and you think I'm sexy, come on baby let me knoooooow!"


----------



## CPProp

House to let........reasonable rates


----------



## LJ Rock

House music all night long!


----------



## nitewriter

The Music of The Night.


----------



## LJ Rock

"I hear music in the streets, yes I hear the funky beat.... and I get down, down, DOWN!!"


----------



## littlefairywren

A beautiful thing never gives so much pain as does failing to hear and see it. ~ Michelangelo


----------



## Adamantoise

To be observant.


----------



## CPProp

Look before you leap


----------



## Adamantoise

Or you'll fall in the water.


----------



## CPProp

Splish splash I was having a bath


----------



## littlefairywren

Bubbles and body wash, strawberries in strawberry wine :wubu:


----------



## LJ Rock

"Let me take you down, 'cause I'm going to Strawberry Fields. Nothing is real, and nothing to get hung about..... "


----------



## CPProp

Abbey Road


----------



## littlefairywren

The Road Less Traveled


----------



## Adamantoise

The Road Behind.


----------



## LJ Rock

"Roads? Where we're going, we don't need ROADS... "


----------



## littlefairywren

"There's no load I can't hold 
Road so rough this I know 
I'll be there when the light comes in 
Tell 'em we're survivors..."


----------



## CPProp

Survival of the fittest


----------



## littlefairywren

Feel the burn!


----------



## CPProp

Tiger Tiger. burning bright,


----------



## littlefairywren

"Turn around bright eyes..."


----------



## Adamantoise

Every now and then,I fall apart.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Every now and then,I fall apart.



Elmer's Glue? Aisle 5


----------



## CPProp

Adhere to the instructions


----------



## Adamantoise

LEGO Construction sets. :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

Erector Sets


----------



## littlefairywren

Cabbage Patch Dolls


----------



## CPProp

Cauliflower ears


----------



## nitewriter

Mister Potatohead


----------



## littlefairywren

"You uncultured swine! What're you lookin' at, ya hockey puck?"


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> "You uncultured swine! What're you lookin' at, ya hockey puck?"



Why I'm Looking at Infinity and Beyond!!!


ROFLMAO - got me good


----------



## littlefairywren

Is that a laser in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## CPProp

Ring a ring of roses, a pocketfull of posies


----------



## Adamantoise

Cadbury's Roses.


----------



## littlefairywren

Chocolate!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Hunger and Desire.


----------



## Dmitra

Fill me up!


----------



## Mishty

it's not your fault Will, it's not your fault......


----------



## Adamantoise

Pass the blame,and don't blame me.


----------



## LJ Rock

"The buck stops here!"


----------



## CPProp

The train stops there


----------



## Adamantoise

End of the line,pal!


----------



## CPProp

Oh well must make tracks


----------



## Adamantoise

You just bought a one-way ticket on the Pain Train!


----------



## CPProp

Pain train drivers mate must be Bram stoker


----------



## Adamantoise

Dracula's riding shotgun.


----------



## CPProp

Miss Price riding a witches broom


----------



## CastingPearls

Broom Hilda


----------



## CPProp

A new broom sweeps clean


----------



## littlefairywren

A clean slate


----------



## CPProp

Llechwedd Slate Mine


----------



## Adamantoise

Grey slate.


----------



## nitewriter

Greystoke, Legend of


----------



## littlefairywren

Me Tarzan...you Jane


----------



## nitewriter

Jane? What Cheetah doing with Boy?


----------



## littlefairywren

Main course :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

Ringing the dinner bell!


----------



## Zandoz

Ring my chimes


----------



## Adamantoise

Follow me...


----------



## littlefairywren

Conga line


----------



## Dmitra

Snake dancing


----------



## danielson123

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## Zandoz

Parachute


----------



## CPProp

Pull Rip Cord


----------



## littlefairywren

Free falling


----------



## Adamantoise

Woah...how far does this go down?!


----------



## CPProp

to 20,000 leagues under the sea


----------



## Adamantoise

Giant Squid.


----------



## CPProp

5 squid would do nicely


----------



## Adamantoise

Sorry,I'm broke.


----------



## CPProp

Me Piston Broke


----------



## Adamantoise

Sounds like a job for a mechanic...


----------



## CPProp

Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## Adamantoise

Someone's in dire need of a miracle?


----------



## CPProp

The miracle would be someone could throw away their UB40


----------



## nitewriter

Smokey Robinson and The Miracles


----------



## LJ Rock

"Now there's some sad things known to man, but ain't too much sadder than.... "


----------



## Mishty

*I *come fresh from the street,
fast on my feet, kind a lean and lazy;
not much meat on my bones, and a whole lot alone,
and more than a little bit crazy.
The old six string was all I had
to keep my belly still,
and for each full hour lesson I gave
I got a crisp ten dollar bill.


----------



## Adamantoise

Enviromentally freindly text.


----------



## nitewriter

It ain't easy being Green


----------



## littlefairywren

With envy.....


----------



## Dmitra

With malice towards none


----------



## Adamantoise

All-loving.


----------



## littlefairywren

Orgies.....


----------



## Adamantoise

Caligula...


----------



## nitewriter

"Heads Will Roll!!!" ....literally


----------



## Dmitra

Fish heads, fish heads,
rolly poley fish heads,
fish heads, fish heads,
eat them up
YUM!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Wake up Limey fish!"


----------



## nitewriter

" Friends, Romans,Anglers, lend me your lures! I come not to praise Swordfish, but to eat him....preferably with tartar sauce." :eat2:


----------



## CPProp

"Veni, Vidi, Vici"


----------



## LJ Rock

"Don't cross the streams, Ray!"


----------



## Adamantoise

Open the Portal to the next plain.


----------



## Weirdo890

Astral Planes


----------



## Adamantoise

Astrology....


----------



## Weirdo890

Greek Mythology


----------



## Adamantoise

Pantheon...


----------



## penguin

Pants are on


----------



## LJ Rock

....fire!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Please use the nearest exit to ensure a safe escape.


----------



## Weirdo890

Run!!! We're all going to die!!


----------



## LJ Rock

Q: Have you lived here all your life? 
A: Not yet!


----------



## Angel

Where's here?


----------



## LJ Rock

Wherever you go, there you are.


----------



## danielson123

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## Adamantoise

Metallica.


----------



## Weirdo890

End of Napster


----------



## Dmitra

Naps: Not just for irate two year olds anymore.


----------



## ConnieLynn

N.A.P. -- Naked And Pleasurable


----------



## Weirdo890

The Naked Gun series


----------



## Angel

The Naked Chef


----------



## LJ Rock

"Employees must wash hands before returning to work."


----------



## Weirdo890

I scrubbed my hands so hard they dissolved.


----------



## LJ Rock

"Nice dissolve!" - John Candy as _Barf_ in _Spaceballs_


----------



## Weirdo890

"They've gone to PLAID!"


----------



## LJ Rock

"Maaaan... we ain't found SHEEIT!!"


----------



## Adamantoise

Stumbling through the darkness.


----------



## nitewriter

" For God sakes man! Take off your Blindfold!"


----------



## CPProp

blind man's bluff


----------



## Adamantoise

Blind bull in a china shop.


----------



## CPProp

Me old china having a smashing time


----------



## Adamantoise

Using plates as substitutes for clay pigeons.


----------



## CPProp

Me plates are killing me, still it was a long frog and toad, good job there was a battle cruiser open for a few pigs ears.


----------



## Adamantoise

Cockney rhyming slang.


----------



## Dmitra

A cock in the hand is worth two in the bush. And less painful.


----------



## Angel

It wasn't a word or phrase that came to mind. It was an image. Then a smile upon my face.


----------



## nitewriter

Whenever I see your smiling face, I have to smile myself cause......I'm telepathic. :doh:


----------



## Angel

What am I thinking about?


----------



## Weirdo890

Thinking too much gives you wrinkles! *girlish laugh*


----------



## LJ Rock

"Is this the end... of Zombie Shakespeare?"


----------



## littlefairywren

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## LJ Rock

Antonio and Cleopatra


----------



## fat hiker

Egypt. Gotta see a pyramid!


----------



## nitewriter

The New $100,000 Pyramid! Gotta get to Hollywood!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Relax"..........


----------



## Angel

*exhales* a massage


----------



## Weirdo890

*gasps with arrow in his chest* Message for you sir.


----------



## Angel

Did I spell _massage_ wrong?!?!? *scrolls up* No. *giggles*


----------



## Zandoz

Dictionary


----------



## nitewriter

Words, Words, Words


----------



## littlefairywren

Jibber Jabber


----------



## nitewriter

Jar Jar Binks


----------



## pegz

I needz a binky and a blankey


----------



## Weirdo890

Blankey and Booey


----------



## pegz

Booyahhhhh Boyzzz


----------



## Dmitra

Winken, Blinken, and Nod.


----------



## CPProp

Noddy & Big Ears


----------



## Adamantoise

Children's programmes (I used to watch this one...)


----------



## CPProp

BagPuss and the mice on the mouse organ


----------



## Zandoz

Joules Erg and the Foot Pounds


----------



## nitewriter

Prince Hamlet and The Village People


----------



## Angel

YMCA


_____________


----------



## snuggletiger

In The Navy


----------



## mel

McHales Navy Tv show


----------



## snuggletiger

Watch out here comes Leadbottom


----------



## nitewriter

Bottom's Up:bow:....gee how do I turn this smiley around?


----------



## LJ Rock

"My name is THE ONE... some people call me THE FUNK! Here's a toast to the BOOGIE!!!"


----------



## Weirdo890

Some people call me the space cowboy, some call me the gangster of love.


----------



## LJ Rock

"Maybe I'll have to get high just to get by...."


----------



## mel

with a little help from my friends


----------



## Adamantoise

Help and Support.


----------



## mel

A good fitting bra


----------



## Weirdo890

I call it the AbracadaBRA!


----------



## LJ Rock

I'm gonna reach out and grab ya!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Virtual hugs


----------



## Angel

teddy bear


----------



## nitewriter

Silk lace Teddy :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Seduction..........


----------



## LJ Rock

"Heartbeat, you make me feel so weak!"


----------



## rellis10

Weak at the knees


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

rellis10 said:


> Weak at the knees



Head, shoulders, knees and toes...KNEES AND TOES!


----------



## LJ Rock

Anatomy 101


----------



## Adamantoise

Drawing tutorial...


----------



## nitewriter

Hello I'm Chad. I'll be your tutor for today. What subject do you need help with?
Sex Education? :blush:ahem, lets get to it then shall we?


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha, good one "Chad" 

The Birds and the Bees


----------



## Weirdo890

The Flowers and the Trees


----------



## Zandoz

Pollen and sneeze


----------



## Weirdo890

Sneezy from _Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_


----------



## mel

I could have been coughy..from the past few days.


----------



## Angel

coffee ; hazelnut iced coffee


----------



## nitewriter

hazel eyed stranger :wubu:


----------



## LJ Rock

Green Eyed Lady


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

70s rock music


----------



## rellis10

rock on!....


----------



## LJ Rock

"Bringing you more good music for your RAYDIO!!"


----------



## snuggletiger

my eye itches


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

If gossip travels faster than light, why can't we use the National Enquirer as fuel for a warp drive?


----------



## LJ Rock

"And Now for Something Completely Different.... "


----------



## nitewriter

"Bring out your dead!...Hey, wait a minute she's not dead!"
" She's mostly dead!.Doesn't that count?"


----------



## CastingPearls

Shut up, you American. You Americans, all you do is talk, and talk, and say "let me tell you something" and "I just wanna say." Well, you're dead now, so shut up.


----------



## littlefairywren

Count Von Count says "That's TWO! Two worried frogs! Ha ha ha ha!"


----------



## Angel

Sesame Street


----------



## Zandoz

Cookie Monster


----------



## Heyyou

The moon.... and cookies.


----------



## Adamantoise

In space,no-one can hear you OM NOM NOM :eat1: .


----------



## LJ Rock

"Dave... What are you doing, Dave?"


----------



## littlefairywren

"He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever."


----------



## CastingPearls

A fool for love


----------



## mel

why do fools fall in love? why do birds sing so gay?


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce:I love fooling around! :bounce:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hanky panky....


----------



## Angel

Mr. Hankey


----------



## CleverBomb

Mr. Mister

-Rusty


----------



## littlefairywren

A horse is a horse, of course, of course,
And no one can talk to a horse of course
That is, of course, unless the horse is the famous Mister Ed.


----------



## nitewriter

Willlburr!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Wilbur the Pig?


----------



## CPProp

Thomas the tank engine


----------



## LJ Rock

Tank's version "I Can't Make You Love Me" - I just heard it on VH1 Soul.


----------



## Zandoz

Sherman tank


----------



## LJ Rock

William Tecumseh Sherman


----------



## Zandoz

Shawnee tribe


----------



## littlefairywren

"When two tribes go to war
A point is all you can score"


----------



## Angel

The Tribe (as in The Cleveland Indians)


----------



## LJ Rock

"Can I kick it / to all the people who can quest like a Tribe does? / Before this did you really know what live was?"


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm going to bring the pain, sideways to your brain.


----------



## LJ Rock

"m-e-t-h-o-d-maaaaan!!"


----------



## Zandoz

There's a method to my madness.


----------



## LJ Rock

"Our house - in the middle of our street."


----------



## rellis10

Baggy Trousers


----------



## swamptoad

Stone Washed Pants of the 90's


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

swamptoad said:


> Stone Washed Pants of the 90's



IF we don't get the Stone Temple Pilot light going soon, Scott is going to run out of hot water and start using heroin again.


----------



## CastingPearls

Blue canary in the oven by the lightswitch, who watches over you? 
Make a little birdhouse in your soul.


----------



## LJ Rock

"Take a little trip, take a little trip, take a little trip with meeee.... "


----------



## Zandoz

"Take a little trip back with father Tiresias,
Listen to the old one speak of all he has lived through.
I have crossed between the poles, for me there's no mystery."


----------



## CPProp

Day Tripper


----------



## Zandoz

"Everyone stopped to stare at your technicolor motor home"


----------



## LJ Rock

Q: Is there gas in the car? 
A: Yes. There's gas in the car.


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce::bounce:Are we there yet?Are we there yet?:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Zandoz

Never ending journey


----------



## LJ Rock

Don't stop believing!!


----------



## Angel

Hold on to the feelin'


----------



## Adamantoise

More than a feeling.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> More than a feeling.



Cialis for when the time is right :bounce:


----------



## CPProp

The right time is 01.51 hrs BST and time I was not here


----------



## LJ Rock

Time changes everything.


----------



## Zandoz

"The sands of time are eroded by a river of constant change"


----------



## swamptoad

pockets full of change


----------



## mel

got a pocket full of sunshine


----------



## nitewriter

Got a flask full of moonshine


----------



## Zandoz

Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance


----------



## mel

Kissing under the stars <sigh>


----------



## Zandoz

Stars in your eyes


----------



## littlefairywren

Love looks not with the eyes, but with the mind. ~ Shakespeare.


----------



## Angel

Love? ....... your cheating heart


----------



## nitewriter

Everybody loves me baby, What's the matter with you? Can you tell me what did I do, to offend you?


----------



## littlefairywren

"Baby Can I Hold You Tonight"


----------



## mel

Elvis..:eat2:


----------



## Angel

mel said:


> Elvis..:eat2:



peanut butter and banana sandwiches











.


----------



## LJ Rock

Ala-peanutbutter-sandwiches! *poof*


----------



## nitewriter

Ah a Dairy Queen PeanutBuster Parfait :eat2:


----------



## mel

unicorns


----------



## Adamantoise

Horses of fantasy.


----------



## Angel

carousel horses


----------



## snuggletiger

Stop the World I want to get off.


----------



## littlefairywren

Whoa Nelly


----------



## OptimusPrimeaux

It's gettin' hot in here~


----------



## CPProp

It must be the heat


----------



## Adamantoise

Roll down the window,please-I can't breathe.


----------



## littlefairywren

"If I never feel you in my arms again
If I never feel your tender kiss again"


----------



## mel

ugh..the gut wrenching feeling that I am brought to remembering sitting in a car, rain around us....oh well such is life


----------



## spiritangel

It only happens when its raining


----------



## LJ Rock

I saw you (and him, and him) walking in the raaaain....


----------



## spiritangel

tears on my pillow rain in my heart caused by you


----------



## Angel

There’s a wall of tears I've got to get over 
Got to stop thinking of you 
Got to learn not to love you


----------



## LJ Rock

How blue can you get?


----------



## nitewriter

"I'll take Cobalt Blue for a Thousand, Alex!"


----------



## mel

Sean Connery


----------



## Angel

bald & sexy


----------



## LJ Rock

"Who loves ya, baby?"


----------



## Adamantoise

...Kojak? Is that you?


----------



## CPProp

Hold still while I take a pic with me old Kodak instamatic.............ops sorry miss read the previous post


----------



## nitewriter

"Say Gorgonzolla!!!" :batting:


----------



## CPProp

Naw thats to cheesey


----------



## mel

It's easy to be cheesy


----------



## littlefairywren

It's Not Easy Being Green


----------



## mel

Mr. Greenjeans


----------



## littlefairywren

"When I wake up in the mornin' light,
I pull on my jeans and I feel all right"


----------



## spiritangel

blue jean baby queen


----------



## Angel

Freddy Mercury


----------



## spiritangel

music is the soul of life


----------



## CPProp

Shoes aint shoes with out a sole.........their spats


----------



## mel

pink shoes


----------



## Angel

flip-flops 

I saw some pink Disney Princesses flip-flops at the store.


----------



## spiritangel

ballet slippers


----------



## littlefairywren

The Twelve Dancing Princesses


----------



## spiritangel

fables and fairytales


----------



## LJ Rock

Once upon a time....


----------



## pegz

time traveler...or was that soul traveler


----------



## mel

scott bakula(sp?)


----------



## nitewriter

A small step for man, a Quantum Leap for Mankind


----------



## CPProp

Those seven league boots strike again


----------



## Adamantoise

Seven Churches.


----------



## CPProp

Seven Hills of Rome


----------



## nitewriter

The Hills are Alive with the Sound of.....Gregorian Chants


----------



## Adamantoise

The Hills Have Eyes...


----------



## mel

...moonshine


----------



## Angel

still


/////////


----------



## Never2fat4me

Quiet night


----------



## littlefairywren

Night on Bald Mountain


----------



## LJ Rock

"...and remember, I'm not only the president. I'm also a client!"


----------



## CPProp

Remember that everything happens for a reason


----------



## Adamantoise

Predeterminism.


----------



## littlefairywren

as fate would have it......


----------



## mel

love hurts!


----------



## spiritangel

life is pain


----------



## Angel

spiritangel said:


> life is pain



*hugs*


The valleys in life help us to more appreciate the mundane average days.


----------



## spiritangel

Angel said:


> *hugs*
> 
> 
> The valleys in life help us to more appreciate the mundane average days.



this is true  "the deeper our capacity for sorrow the deeper our capacity for joy "


----------



## nitewriter

The valleys in life help us to more appreciate the mundane average days.[/QUOTE]

Hi I'm Marvin Mundane. Would you like to see my potato chip collection? I have a cracked one that looks just like Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Denise Richards: It's Complicated

(God I hate to admit I watched that show! )


----------



## spiritangel

train wreck television far to good to miss


----------



## Zandoz

Must NOT see TV.


----------



## spiritangel

Jersy Shore


----------



## LJ Rock

"Met our mothers at the USO / Asked them to dance / Danced with them slow... "


----------



## CastingPearls

And we're living here in Allentown
But the restlessness was handed down
And it's getting very hard to stay


----------



## nitewriter

Stay just a little bit longer, oh please, please , please say you will. 
Say you will! :wubu:


----------



## mel

baby!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Coochee-coochee-coo!


----------



## mel

pink rattle


----------



## largebob280

pink Cadillac


----------



## spiritangel

sexy car ( grr letter limit)


----------



## Angel

Clint Eastwood

errr


Pontiac Trans Am


----------



## littlefairywren

"I'm just a Sweet Transvestite from Transexual, Transylvania."


----------



## Never2fat4me

Tim Curry (whose name is too short for Dims )


----------



## nitewriter

Never2fat4me said:


> Tim Curry (whose name is too short for Dims )



AKA Dr. Frank N. Futter


----------



## Never2fat4me

Coney Island dog


----------



## pegz

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## spiritangel

its a dog eat dog world


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

DOG, the Bounty Hunter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## Never2fat4me

Alpacas...


----------



## spiritangel

Mohair ( the bear variety does sometimes have an alpacca blend)


----------



## snuggletiger

mohair sweater


----------



## spiritangel

itch scritch scratch


----------



## Angel

Itchy & Scratchy


----------



## LJ Rock

Ren and Stimpy


----------



## Dmitra

Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## LJ Rock

Joy to the world...


----------



## Adamantoise

A snowy christmas morning.


----------



## CPProp

Snow drifts


----------



## Adamantoise

White winds.


----------



## littlefairywren

Avalanche!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Hey-it's so cold that I can't feel my face...


----------



## littlefairywren

"The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face"


----------



## Adamantoise

Gonna need a slow dance aficionado in here,STAT!


----------



## pegz

"Dance with me.... I wanna be your partner ...can't you see" 

~lyrics~


----------



## mel

Garth Brooks


----------



## luvbigfellas

The Night I Called the Old Man Out


----------



## Angel

Father Time


----------



## LJ Rock

"I'm not getting older as I say this rhyme... "


----------



## spiritangel

Santa Clause


----------



## Never2fat4me

Elves at the North Pole


----------



## pegz

Pole dancers


----------



## spiritangel

sexy lingerie


----------



## CPProp

Rigby and Peller


----------



## Never2fat4me

What the heck?


----------



## littlefairywren

"What's the John Dory?" (weird Aussie slang )


----------



## Angel

littlefairywren said:


> "What's the John Dory?" (weird Aussie slang )



I bet you could teach us some more of that Aussie slang!


----------



## spiritangel

it is loosely based on cockney rhyming slang like lets go down the frog and toad


----------



## Never2fat4me

Street......


----------



## CPProp

In the street of the thousand lanterns............


----------



## Never2fat4me

Arabian Nights


----------



## LJ Rock

Midnight at the Oasis


----------



## CPProp

Midnight 
one more night without sleepin' - 
Watchin' 
till the morning comes peepin'. 
Green door 
what's that secret you're keepin'?


----------



## snuggletiger

Secret Police is watching you


----------



## pegz

Someone to watch over me


----------



## nitewriter

Peeping Tom at 12 O'Clock!:shocked:


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp

Binoculars


----------



## CPProp

Optical illusion


----------



## littlefairywren

Mirage......


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Camels and desert


----------



## littlefairywren

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## CPProp

The red nosed reindeer


----------



## littlefairywren

Chilblains....awww poor Rudy


----------



## CPProp

Wintergreen Ointment


----------



## mel

double mint twins


----------



## CPProp

Hot stuff !!!


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp

gotta have some lovin tonight


----------



## littlefairywren

"Not tonight, Josephine!"


----------



## mel

Jesse's Girl


----------



## spiritangel

I wish I had


----------



## littlefairywren

Star Light Star bright,
The first star I see tonight,
I wish I may, I wish I might,
Have the wish I wish tonight.


----------



## spiritangel

you might be my lucky star


----------



## littlefairywren

Lets keep this party polite
Never get out of my sight
Stick with me baby, Im the guy that you came in with
Luck be a lady tonight


----------



## Never2fat4me

Las Vegas...


----------



## nitewriter

" Come on Seven!!!" :bounce:
"Craps you lose."


----------



## spiritangel

there is always the showgirls and the buffet to console you


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::smitten::eat1: Buffet!!! Yum!!!:eat1::smitten::bow:


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

margarita ville


----------



## Zandoz

One particular harbor


----------



## littlefairywren

Any port in a storm.


----------



## Adamantoise

"Quick-get under that tree!"


----------



## Never2fat4me

Umbrella tree


----------



## mel

raindrops keep falling on my head


----------



## pegz

head rush............


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

ice cream headache:doh:


----------



## Never2fat4me

Orange dreamsicle


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Dream a little dream of me!


----------



## Aust99

Gypsy! ........


----------



## spiritangel

fortune tellers


----------



## mel

The Boardwalk


----------



## Aust99

Beaches ............


----------



## Never2fat4me

Bette Midler


----------



## darlingzooloo

Bing Crosby


----------



## Zandoz

Bing Cherry


----------



## pegz

Cherry Bomb


----------



## darlingzooloo

Rocker chicks <3


----------



## Zandoz

The Wilson Sisters


----------



## littlefairywren

Barracuda....


----------



## Adamantoise

Predatory Fish.


----------



## Zandoz

Babel fish


----------



## luvbigfellas

Tower of Babel


----------



## darlingzooloo

Veggie Tales


----------



## mel

Dancing lol


----------



## luvbigfellas

mel said:


> Dancing lol



The movie Footloose


----------



## mel

Kevin Bacon


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

Bacon Lettuce Tomato


----------



## mel

Sammich!! yum yum yum


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

Submarine


----------



## Zandoz

Torpedo ...........


----------



## luvbigfellas

Poboy.

What I would give for an hot sausage poboy....:eat2:


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

Nawlins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel

The Gumbo Shop!


----------



## luvbigfellas

mel said:


> The Gumbo Shop!



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, GUMBOOOOOOOOOOOOO................NOM ^ infinite


----------



## Aust99

Gumby ..That childrens show


----------



## paperfidelity

Aust99 said:


> Gumby ..That childrens show



GREEN as in the color


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Not easy being green


----------



## luvbigfellas

Kermit the Frog


----------



## mel

Miss Piggy


----------



## LadyDeelicious

Pretty in Pink


----------



## paperfidelity

LadyDeelicious said:


> Pretty in Pink



The breakfast club!


----------



## mel

Emilio Estevez!! Rawrrrrr


----------



## paperfidelity

mel said:


> Emilio Estevez!! Rawrrrrr



THE MIGHTY DUCKS (I couldn't resist.)


----------



## bigcountry90

paperfidelity said:


> THE MIGHTY DUCKS (I couldn't resist.)



knuckle puck...


----------



## littlefairywren

duster......


----------



## Never2fat4me

French maid


----------



## spiritangel

slap and tickle


----------



## LJ Rock

tuck and roll


----------



## spiritangel

gymnastics


----------



## Zandoz

flip ..............


----------



## LJ Rock

Wilson .......


----------



## Zandoz

Fence ...............


----------



## LJ Rock

en garde!!


----------



## mel

puss n boots


----------



## CastingPearls

Touche' Pussycat!!!!


----------



## LJ Rock

What's new??


----------



## CastingPearls

Oye Como Va?


----------



## nitewriter

Ici Madamaselle, Pourquoi?


----------



## BBW_Curious1

C'est la plus prette


----------



## mel

no idea what that means


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

clueless?


----------



## littlefairywren

"Anything you can do to draw attention to your mouth is good."


----------



## spiritangel

especially sucking a lollipop lol


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Tootsie roll pop


----------



## littlefairywren

Pop Goes the Weasel


----------



## Zandoz

North Dakota Brand Weasel....The other yellow meat


----------



## nitewriter

Zandoz said:


> North Dakota Brand Weasel....The other yellow meat



Don't forget Woodchuck & Wolverine


----------



## LJ Rock

remember who you are


----------



## Zandoz

I know it sounds absurd but please tell me who I am


----------



## CPProp

Who am I 
To stand and wonder, to wait 
While the wheels of fate 
Slowly grind my life away.


----------



## littlefairywren

"I don't see nothing wrong with a little bump and grind"


----------



## CPProp

To much grind could result in a bump


----------



## pegz

"nothing but a bump in the road"


----------



## mel

sitting on the dock of the bay


----------



## CPProp

Stitting on a toad stool eating an Ice cream


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Chocolate ice cream..............hmmmmmmmmm.:wubu:


----------



## Angel

Cherry vanilla, please.


----------



## littlefairywren

"She's my cherry pie"


----------



## pegz

Pie in the sky...


----------



## Zandoz

When the moon hits you eye like a big pizza pie.


----------



## LJ Rock

did somebody say "pizza?" :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

as long as it has everything including olives and anchovies I am in yumm pizza


----------



## LJ Rock

"You can have whatever you liiiiike.... "


----------



## snuggletiger

Say what ya like


----------



## LJ Rock

"just grab 'em in the biscuits!"


----------



## pegz

seabiscuit


----------



## mel

black beauty


----------



## Zandoz

Green Hornet


----------



## mel

Seth Rogen


----------



## littlefairywren

"I'm chill. I'm chill as a cucumber, man."


----------



## Never2fat4me

Tomato aspic. (Yuch!)


----------



## spiritangel

wiggly giggly jelly on a plate


----------



## littlefairywren

"Well, you see, the plate runs underneath my part here, and the other side... nothing. But here, if this gets dented, then my hair just ain't gonna look right"


----------



## pegz

I'm gonna wash that man right outta my hair


----------



## littlefairywren

Hair today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## Zandoz

Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## Aust99

Lip waxing....


----------



## spiritangel

wax lips


----------



## Adamantoise

Candy lips.


----------



## nitewriter

:::kiss2::kiss2: Rolling Stones Logo:kiss2::kiss2:::


----------



## Adamantoise

Goregrind band logos,lol.


----------



## pegz

Bump and Grind


----------



## Adamantoise

Get down with the groove!


----------



## pegz

shake your groove thang... shake your groove thang... yah yah


----------



## littlefairywren

Shake You Down


----------



## Zandoz

Shake your tail feathers


----------



## pegz

feather boa


----------



## littlefairywren

Eet wraps eetz COILS around yooo... .TIGHTAH zan anny luvvah.


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Eet wraps eetz COILS around yooo... .TIGHTAH zan anny luvvah.



Yes Friends :smitten:The Amore Matress:smitten: From King Coil can be yours for only 5 easy Payments of $99.95, Operators are standing by


----------



## pegz

But WAIT.... there's more.... IF you order NOW... we'll throw in a full set of GINSU KNIVES


----------



## littlefairywren

Chopped liver


----------



## nitewriter

Pickeled Herring


----------



## littlefairywren

Like shooting a white herring out of a cannon.


----------



## nitewriter

Flying Fish, I smell a Red Herring


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## spiritangel

bad Wolf Bay


----------



## pegz

Sittin' on the dock of the bay


----------



## nitewriter

wondering, "What happened to my boat???"


----------



## pegz

slow boat to China


----------



## Zandoz

One Particular Harbor


----------



## Adamantoise

Single Handed Sailor.


----------



## Zandoz

The sound of one hand clapping


----------



## Adamantoise

Ah yes-how very Zen. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

are we going to maintain a motorbike as well?


----------



## LJ Rock

You'll need a helmet.


----------



## spiritangel

we ell if its not on its not ON


----------



## Zandoz

I'm off to see the Lizard


----------



## nitewriter

Zandoz said:


> I'm off to see the Lizard



Who's off masquerading as a Komodo Dragon :shocked:


----------



## spiritangel

mayby its a karma kameleon instead


----------



## nitewriter

or Gordon Gecko


----------



## LJ Rock

Echo!!! (echo... echo... echo.... )


----------



## spiritangel

beach far away in time


----------



## pegz

time lapse


----------



## littlefairywren

Time Passages


----------



## Adamantoise

How to pass the time...


----------



## CPProp

Throw your clock out the window and see the time fly


----------



## Adamantoise

Or see it break on the floor outside... >,<


----------



## pegz

Think outside the box


----------



## Adamantoise

New Ideas!


----------



## Zandoz

Choose your own ground


----------



## nitewriter

I choose to stand my ground, Unfortunately its Quicksand!!!:shocked:


----------



## pegz

Quicksilver Girl


----------



## spiritangel

Surfing competitions


----------



## Never2fat4me

(All that did was make me think of Spiritangel on a surfboard in a teeny weeny bikini - rrrrrrrrrrr! )

Hawaii


----------



## nitewriter

Book him Dano!


----------



## spiritangel

cops and robbers


----------



## LJ Rock

shoot 'em up!


----------



## spiritangel

bang bang your dead


----------



## Zandoz

The big bang


----------



## LJ Rock

theories abound


----------



## pegz

theory of evolution


----------



## spiritangel

long dark tea time of the soul


----------



## pegz

the eyes are the window to the soul


----------



## Zandoz

Eye in the sky


----------



## nitewriter

Big Brother is watching:smitten::shocked::blink::batting:


----------



## pegz

I got a feelin' someone is watchin' me

(song lyrics... not paranoid )


----------



## LJ Rock

...and I get no privacy!


----------



## Sweetie

Sounds like me.


----------



## pegz

screamin' me me's


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Friends That was Bach's Etude in G by the Screamming Me Me's followed by "I've got a Loverly Bunch of Coconuts" by the Norman Table Napkin Choir on today's show Music/Musak on NPR


----------



## pegz

Lake Wobegon ~ Where the women are strong ~ the men all good looking ~ and the children are all above average


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to the Wild West Pardner, Where Men are Men and Sheep are scared!:shocked:


----------



## Zandoz

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## pegz

and when the sheep saw the farmer come across the field he said... Daaaaahhhhhhhhddddyyyyyy


----------



## nitewriter

pegz said:


> and when the sheep saw the farmer come across the field he said... Daaaaahhhhhhhhddddyyyyyy



Teacher: Now class what does this make the Farmer in this story? Yes Johnny
Johnny: A social climber.:doh:


----------



## pegz

nitewriter said:


> Teacher: Now class what does this make the Farmer in this story? Yes Johnny
> Johnny: A social climber.:doh:



If only I could rep you for this...... but I can't.

LOL love it!:bow:


----------



## pegz

Farmer Brown


----------



## nitewriter

Mr. Greenjeans


----------



## pegz

Captain Kangaroo!


----------



## Aust99

Pet food!


----------



## snuggletiger

Dog food..


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Treats.....


----------



## mel

trick or treat!


----------



## pegz

tricks are for kids


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Turnin' tricks and makin' money


----------



## pegz

Money Bags


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Saddle Bags :wubu:


----------



## pegz

thunder thighs:batting:


----------



## TheNowhereMan

large lady loving guys


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::smitten: FA's at 3 O'Clock!!! :smitten::bow:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Unicorns....where?


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Unicorns = Death Metal, trust me on this.


----------



## KuroBara

Metalocalypse


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Seth Green, I know it's not his show but still


----------



## Sweetie

TheNowhereMan said:


> Seth Green, I know it's not his show but still



Green Acres is the place to be!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Farm livin is the life for me!

Girls spreadin out so far an wide XD


----------



## Sweetie

Sharing the love!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Make Peace not war!


----------



## mel

make LOVE:wubu:


----------



## pegz

screwed without a kiss

(I am so sorry..it's the first thing I thought of) :doh:


----------



## mel

kiss from an angel


----------



## nitewriter

BallyKissAngel....Where God keeps his Timeshare


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> BallyKissAngel....Where God keeps his Timeshare



I am His treasure.


----------



## nitewriter

Sweetie said:


> I am His treasure.



and He is my rock


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> and He is my rock



I want to rock and roll all night...


----------



## Angel

and party every day


----------



## Sweetie

Its my party and I'll cry if I want to.


----------



## pegz

cry me a river


----------



## Sweetie

Rolling on the river...


----------



## Zandoz

The sands of time are eroded by a river of constant change


----------



## spiritangel

there are only 3 constants in life death, taxes and change


----------



## Sweetie

Hey brother, can you spare me a dime?


----------



## mel

will work for sex


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Will cook for sex!


----------



## Sweetie

I will gladly pay you tomorrow for a cheeseburger today.


----------



## nitewriter

Procrastinator


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> Procrastinator



Why put off till tomorrow what you can do today?


----------



## nitewriter

Like watch Oprah? Quick before she gets away!


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> Like watch Oprah? Quick before she gets away!



Catch me if you can!


----------



## Adamantoise

Cloaking Device: ON


----------



## Sweetie

Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## Adamantoise

Solar Beam.


----------



## pegz

sunshine on my shoulder


----------



## mel

a little bird


----------



## Sweetie

Fly me to the moon.


----------



## mel

Drivin N Cryin


----------



## nitewriter

I've got tears in my ears from laying down cryin my eyes out over you


----------



## mel

damn men :huh:


----------



## Zandoz

Some days it's good to be a troll


----------



## pegz

damnit dolls


----------



## LJ Rock

that voodoo that you do so well...


----------



## spiritangel

dance magic dance


----------



## LJ Rock

Boogie Fever


----------



## spiritangel

Shes just a cosmic girl


----------



## pegz

Cosmo Kramer


----------



## LJ Rock

tragedy at the Laugh Factory


----------



## pegz

Willy Wonka


----------



## mel

chocolate :eat1:


----------



## Zandoz

Sometimes I feel like a nut....sometimes I don't


----------



## herin

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## spiritangel

now thats just plum crazy


----------



## pegz

Little Jack Horner


----------



## spiritangel

no body puts baby in the corner


----------



## LJ Rock

Baby, baby, baby.... 
Baby, baby, baby.... 
Baby, baby, baby.... 
Baby, baby, baby.... 

I got the FEELIN'!!!


----------



## Zandoz

Feelin' alright, (uh oh)
Not feelin' too good myself, (uh oh)


----------



## Sweetie

Zandoz said:


> Feelin' alright, (uh oh)
> Not feelin' too good myself, (uh oh)



The kids are alright


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm sorry-The Who?


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> I'm sorry-The Who?



Hmmmmm hmmmmm hmmmm (throat clearing sounds)....ME ME ME ME MEEEE!!!


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> I'm sorry-The Who?



The man who lives at the top of the stairs. :shocked:Muah haha


----------



## pegz

stairway to heaven


----------



## Zandoz

road to nowhere


----------



## pegz

the road less traveled


----------



## nitewriter

Highway to Hell


----------



## Sweetie

Hell no we won't go


----------



## mel

twisted sister ..random


----------



## Sweetie

random acts of kindness


----------



## mel

mother teresa


----------



## Sweetie

the Church Lady


----------



## mel

Dana Carvey


----------



## spiritangel

Wayne and Garth


----------



## mel

Garth Brooks


----------



## Sweetie

Brooke Shields


----------



## nitewriter

Panty Shields


----------



## pegz

to serve and protect


----------



## LJ Rock

Whatcha gonna do when they come for _you_??


----------



## Sweetie

Run for the hills


----------



## pegz

the hills have eyes


----------



## Sweetie

The eyes of Laura Mars


----------



## LJ Rock

"It's gotta be the shoes." - Mars Blackmon


----------



## Sweetie

"Can't fit you cause your feet are too big" Sesame Street


----------



## Adamantoise

The agony of having wide feet... >,<


----------



## Sweetie

The water is wide...I cannot get o'er...


----------



## Adamantoise

Ride across the River
To the other side.


----------



## pegz

ride sally ride


----------



## nitewriter

Ride Captain Ride upon your mystery ship


----------



## mel

goodnight moon


----------



## Sweetie

Happy memories


----------



## mel

8 track


----------



## Sweetie

One track mind


----------



## LJ Rock

- Body Heat -


----------



## Sweetie

Looking for some hot stuff baby tonight.


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight Flirting:batting: with 100% chance of hornyness:happy::blush::bounce::smitten:


----------



## spiritangel

we have a winner


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Tell her what She's won Don Pardo!:bow:


----------



## pegz

Winner, Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## spiritangel

omg you read my mind (You dont happen to play toon town at all lol)


----------



## nitewriter

Simon Baker is The Mentalist


----------



## pegz

Mental Floss


----------



## Sweetie

brainwash


----------



## nitewriter

Sweetie said:


> brainwash



Hello, This is Billy May's Oxyclean gets out the toughest stains & memories!


----------



## pegz

May/September romance


----------



## LJ Rock

Autumn in New York


----------



## Sweetie

Hot child in the city


----------



## mel

Rod Stewart


----------



## pegz

lightning rods


----------



## mel

stormy weather


----------



## pegz

Billie Holliday


----------



## nitewriter

Sarah Vaughn


----------



## Sweetie

Sara Lee :eat2:


----------



## mel

cheesecake


----------



## spiritangel

lime cheesecake with chocolate gingerbread base


----------



## Sweetie

Hansel and Gretal


----------



## pegz

Ansel Adams


----------



## Zandoz

Gomez Addans


----------



## pegz

Uncle Fester


----------



## Zandoz

Cry uncle!


----------



## pegz

power hold


----------



## nitewriter

Power Surge @#$%^&*


----------



## Zandoz

Spike ....................


----------



## pegz

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## nitewriter

Staying Alive


----------



## mel

bee gee's


----------



## Adamantoise

Heebie Jeebies...


----------



## Sweetie

Gives me the creeps


----------



## pegz

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Sweetie

Where'd you get those peepers?


----------



## mel

jeepers creepers


----------



## Adamantoise

Where'd you get those eyes?


----------



## mel

brown eyed girl


----------



## spiritangel

shut up and kiss me


----------



## mel

tongue..lol


----------



## Sweetie

salamander


----------



## Zandoz

Off to see the lizard


----------



## mel

the wonderful wizard of oz


----------



## Sweetie

Harry Potter


----------



## spiritangel

Starkid!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Starkers....


----------



## spiritangel

well we know where your mind is......................lol


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL....in the best possible place


----------



## Sweetie

Snuggling in bed with the one I love.


----------



## Adamantoise

Warmth and Security.


----------



## nitewriter

A blankey & a Teddy Bear


----------



## Sweetie

Bedtime stories


----------



## nitewriter

Once upon a time long long ago in a galaxy far far away.......


----------



## Sweetie

There was a girl with a curl in the middle of her forhead...


----------



## littlefairywren

The Girl in the Cafe


----------



## pegz

the girl with the dragon tattoo


----------



## Sweetie

Red Dragon


----------



## pegz

Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## mel

big bad wolf


----------



## LJ Rock

"Not BAD meaning 'BAD' but BAD meaning 'GOOD!!'"


----------



## Sweetie

Hurts so good


----------



## LJ Rock

"Love Is A Hurtin' Thing"


----------



## mel

the truth ....


----------



## LJ Rock

...shall set you free.


----------



## CastingPearls

Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose


----------



## LJ Rock

"Freedom is a road seldom traveled by the multitudes."


----------



## CastingPearls

To dare is to lose one's footing momentarily. To not dare is to lose oneself. ~Soren Kierkegaard


----------



## mel

truth or dare


----------



## Zandoz

Truth .................


----------



## mel

lies :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Bastards!....


----------



## mel

bastard out of carolina


----------



## littlefairywren

"The rolling hills and willow trees of Carolina wait for me"


----------



## mel

Oh Susanna


----------



## spiritangel

please dont cry for me


----------



## pegz

Suck It Up Cupcake!


----------



## mel

buttfluck


----------



## Zandoz

Lube....lots of lube


----------



## mel

laughter ...cause he made me literally LOL


----------



## Zandoz

My work here is done


----------



## littlefairywren

All work and no play......


----------



## spiritangel

open wide come inside its playschool


----------



## littlefairywren

"Open Arms"


----------



## spiritangel

I know a place thats safe to go when I feel lonly


----------



## littlefairywren

Safety Dance


----------



## nitewriter

:batting: The Old Soft Shoe in Steel toed safety boots:bow:


----------



## pegz

Give em' the boot


----------



## LJ Rock

The Bootmill Flavor (it's a Lowell thing.)


----------



## spiritangel

unusual flavours a specialty


----------



## LJ Rock

"You are my friend, you are special... "


----------



## spiritangel

the best friends know the song in your heart and can sing it back to you when you forget


----------



## LJ Rock

I have a song to sing


----------



## spiritangel

sing it sister


----------



## littlefairywren

"He's So Shy"


----------



## Zandoz

A few bricks shy of a full load


----------



## littlefairywren

Folks are dumb, 
Where I come from.....


----------



## Adamantoise

I just imagined a load of people walking into brick walls...?


----------



## mel

what the heck


----------



## spiritangel

just do it


----------



## LJ Rock

Ain't nothin' to it!


----------



## spiritangel

easy as pie


----------



## Sweetie

Pie in the sky


----------



## LJ Rock

"I had a vision that a man came unto us on a flaming pie, and he said, 'You are Beatles with an A.' And so we were." - John Lennon, 1961


----------



## spiritangel

imagination is the key to the soul


----------



## Mishty

Youre not a bad person. Youre a terrific person. Youre my favorite person. But every once in a while, you can be a real cunt.
Bill


----------



## CPProp

The mind is blank I don't know what to say.............think I'll come back another day


----------



## littlefairywren

Say Anything


----------



## ConnieLynn

If you can't say something nice, say nothing at all.


----------



## Zandoz

Silence is golden


----------



## littlefairywren

The goose that layed a golden egg


----------



## Zandoz

Duck duck goose


----------



## littlefairywren

Please stop! 

View attachment duck-face.jpg


----------



## nitewriter

STOP! in the name of Love, before you break my heart!:sad:


----------



## littlefairywren

Have a break, have a Kit Kat.


----------



## mel

bar


----------



## spiritangel

bar bar barbra anne


----------



## LJ Rock

Ba - ba - baaa - ba - BARBARINO!


----------



## Sweetie

John Travolta :wubu:


----------



## LJ Rock

"Will you just watch the hair! You know, I work on my hair a long time and he hits it. He hits my hair!!"


----------



## CPProp

All's hair in love and war


----------



## pegz

War of the worlds


----------



## Zandoz

Mars wants women


----------



## pegz

what women want....


----------



## CPProp

OK...... I give up..........what do women want


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## CPProp

aah so its not mars wants women...........its women want mars..bars


----------



## littlefairywren

Charlie is a genius....not Wonka either


----------



## CPProp

You can't beat UK Cadbury's twirls for that real chocolate hit - developed just for you girls.


----------



## spiritangel

nothing beats the taste of aussie cadbury chocolate nom nom nom


----------



## Sweetie

Bunny hop


----------



## littlefairywren

Hop, skip and a jump


----------



## Zandoz

I've fallen and can't get up.


----------



## spiritangel

fallen angel


----------



## Sweetie

Devil in disguise


----------



## nitewriter

Who's dis guy?


----------



## Sweetie

He's my hero


----------



## littlefairywren

A hero is an ordinary individual who finds the strength to persevere and endure in spite of overwhelming obstacles. ~ Christopher Reeve


----------



## spiritangel

heros are often the ones we pay the least attention to that go about and do what needs to be done quietly without a fuss and without asking for adoration


----------



## Sweetie

The Red Cross


----------



## Zandoz

The Red Crescent


----------



## pegz

crescent moon


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey Diddle Diddle


----------



## Adamantoise

Felines and musical instruments.


----------



## mel

Cats.........


----------



## Sweetie

Lions and tigers and bears...oh my!


----------



## pegz

she's my cherry pie....


----------



## Timberwolf

Merci, cherie!


----------



## littlefairywren

"My cherie amour, lovely as a summer day".....


----------



## pegz

summer romance


----------



## Sweetie

Bad romance


----------



## LJ Rock

Good lovin'


----------



## spiritangel

love me tender


----------



## Sweetie

Pork tenderloin - yummmmmmm:eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock

:eat2: pigging out! :eat1:


----------



## Sweetie

Happy as a pig in ****!


----------



## Adamantoise

I need to take a shower... :doh:


----------



## pegz

save water....shower with a ..."friend"


----------



## Sweetie

Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.


----------



## nitewriter

Why Hello Clarese


----------



## pegz

out on the farm... where the men are men and the sheep are scared :doh:


----------



## Sweetie

Home on the range....


----------



## nitewriter

Today's Special at Church Appliance A Caloric Radar Range with built in Rotisserie For $299.95!


----------



## pegz

Cook a turkey in under a day? (bad Johnny Dangerously quote)..(prolly am the only one in the world to know it)


----------



## Adamantoise

Going cold turkey.


----------



## pegz

hot tamale


----------



## Sweetie

Hot stuff!


----------



## Zandoz

Hottie ..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot chocolate....I need me some right now!


----------



## Sweetie

Today is National Chocolate Ice Cream Day. :eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

Today is Caturday


----------



## LJ Rock

Caturday it's a Caturday, it's a Caturday, it's a Caturday, it's a Caturday...


----------



## spiritangel

its raining cats and dogs


----------



## LJ Rock

"Hallelujah!!"


----------



## spiritangel

praise the universe


----------



## Sweetie

Twinkle twinkle little star....


----------



## Adamantoise

_Twinkle,Twinkle,
Little Star,
Your Dad Drives
A rusty car._


----------



## snuggletiger

Ringside at Condon's on the Village.


----------



## CPProp

Village pub with real ale.


----------



## pegz

Village Idiot


----------



## CPProp

Village Fete - on a wet Summer Sunday


----------



## Adamantoise

Red Arrows Display  if wet,in town hall.


----------



## pegz

wet nurse........:doh:


----------



## CPProp

Earnie and he drove the fastest milk float in the west


----------



## Adamantoise

Benny Hill!


----------



## pegz

Dirty Old Man.... :doh:.. but funny nonetheless


----------



## CPProp

Splish splash I was having a bath


----------



## pegz

Bathed in the blood of her enemies.......


----------



## CPProp

a pint of blood ?.................thats nearly an armful


----------



## pegz

a pint at the pub


----------



## mel

I hate my ex husband and his blitch of a wife..


----------



## CPProp

Indigestion thats a lot to eat


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't over do it!


----------



## CPProp

If you must do it - I'll wear ear defenders


----------



## Adamantoise

Gets really loud in here,so cover your ears!


----------



## pegz

come on feel the noise


----------



## mel

rock n roll


----------



## spiritangel

party hard and dance till dawn


----------



## PhiloGirl

awesome BBW/BHM bash... (I need one!)


----------



## Sweetie

This girl wants to party ALL the time!


----------



## pegz

girls just wanna have fun


----------



## spiritangel

and shop till they drop


----------



## LJ Rock

Sale at The Gap!!


----------



## pegz

trailer for sale or rent, rooms to let 50 cents


----------



## Timberwolf

trailer queen...


----------



## pegz

dancing queen


----------



## Adamantoise

Abba................................


----------



## Sweetie

Yabba dabba doo


----------



## mel

who are you


----------



## Sweetie

I really want to know


----------



## Adamantoise

Quest for Knowledge!


----------



## Sweetie

A short lived journey is better than no journey at all


----------



## pegz

Journey to the center of the earth


----------



## Adamantoise

It's awfully hot down here...!


----------



## pegz

molten lava


----------



## Adamantoise

Miracles of nature.


----------



## pegz

larva....coccoon....butterfly


----------



## Sweetie

the circle of life


----------



## pegz

Elton John


----------



## Sweetie

Crocodile Rock!


----------



## pegz

a dingo ate my baby!


----------



## Sweetie

The dog ate my homework


----------



## pegz

schools out for summer!


----------



## Sweetie

Alice Cooper


----------



## littlefairywren

Waterproof eyeliner


----------



## Sweetie

Tears of a clown...


----------



## littlefairywren

All clowns must die!


----------



## Adamantoise

Coulrophobia.


----------



## Sweetie

arachnophobia


----------



## littlefairywren

Incy Wincy Spider.....


----------



## Sweetie

Little Miss Muffet


----------



## Timberwolf

Where's the buffet?


----------



## spiritangel

lead on mcduff


----------



## Zandoz

Don't follow me, I'm lost to.


----------



## LJ Rock

If you can read this you're too close.


----------



## Timberwolf

We brake for nobody!


----------



## nitewriter

Stop in the Name of Love!!!


----------



## pegz

supreme pizza with extra cheese


----------



## mel

yummy yum yum yum


----------



## Adamantoise

Satisfaction...


----------



## pegz

Curiousity killed the cat....satisfaction brought him back


----------



## littlefairywren

"Video Killed the Radio Star"


----------



## pegz

Zu Zu Petals


----------



## littlefairywren

A rose by any other name would smell as sweet.


----------



## Sweetie

You think your s**t don't stink!


----------



## pegz

ex husbands, ex wives, ex lovers, ex girlfriends, ex boyfriends, evil people


----------



## Sweetie

Good riddance


----------



## pegz

I hope you had the time of your life


----------



## Sweetie

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Timberwolf

What a feeling...


----------



## pegz

that's what she said


----------



## Sweetie

Don't believe a word that she said...


----------



## Timberwolf

Now I'm a believer...


----------



## pegz

the monkees


----------



## Sweetie

I want a banana


----------



## pegz

come mr tally man......tally me banana


----------



## Sweetie

People change


----------



## pegz

Metamorphosis


----------



## Sweetie

Starting over


----------



## pegz

New Beginnings


----------



## Sweetie

Give me strength


----------



## pegz

To make the changes I need to make... and fuck what everyone else thinks of said changes. (sorry..if I offend with my word)


----------



## Sweetie

Yes we can!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Rosie the Riveter


----------



## mel

..Beaver..


----------



## pegz

Beaver Clever.... Dam Builders..... or my fav.. .Jackie Beat singing Beaver on youtube.


----------



## Sweetie

Damn Yankees


----------



## mel

Hot Dog (LOL..no idea)


----------



## pegz

It's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearing milkbone underwear

(saw it on a button many years ago) :doh:


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> It's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearing milkbone underwear
> 
> (saw it on a button many years ago) :doh:



LOL 

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## nitewriter

Hi, I'm McGruff and I'm taking a bite out of.......:smitten: Fifi!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## nitewriter

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Who let the dogs out?



why the cats my dear !!!


----------



## Sweetie

Dear ****...I'm done.


----------



## bigguy123

Sweetie said:


> Dear ****...I'm done.



no ur not1


----------



## pegz

Don't Tell Me When I'm Done!


----------



## Zandoz

I've been told that I'm half baked


----------



## littlefairywren

Baker's dozen


----------



## Sweetie

Yummmmm ... donuts from Frank's bakery.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn"


----------



## Sweetie

littlefairywren said:


> "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn"



Gone with the Wind...


----------



## littlefairywren

Beanz Meanz Fartz


----------



## Sweetie

littlefairywren said:


> Beanz Meanz Fartz



LOL 

Fresh air and sunshine


----------



## nitewriter

Sweetie said:


> LOL
> 
> Fresh air and sunshine



is highly overated


----------



## pegz

overachiever


----------



## littlefairywren

Under the weather


----------



## Sweetie

Over the rainbow


----------



## littlefairywren

"I'll get you my pretty, and your little dog too....ah hahahahaha ha!"


----------



## Sweetie

weiner dogs


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot buns.....


----------



## Sweetie

The Chippendale Dancers....


----------



## mel

thunder from down under


----------



## snuggletiger

Men At Work.


----------



## Angel

sexy muscular construction workers wearing sleeveless flannel shirts


----------



## nitewriter

Angel said:


> sexy muscular construction workers wearing sleeveless flannel shirts



What a waste of good flannel. Eye Candy:wubu:


----------



## Sweetie

Candy canes


----------



## nitewriter

York Peppermint Patties :eat1:


----------



## Adamantoise

Soft Peppermints. :eat2:


----------



## pegz

yummy for the tummy


----------



## Adamantoise

Eat up-it'll make you big and strong!


----------



## pegz

I yam what I yam ~ popeye


----------



## nitewriter

I am Ishmail ~ Moby Dick


----------



## Adamantoise

Moby Dick - A whale of a tale.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fun With Dick and Jane


----------



## mel

Porn (and I know that was so wrong on so many levels)


----------



## Adamantoise

Adult Entertainment.


----------



## Sweetie

I don't want to grow up


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter Pan...


----------



## Sweetie

Have another Fluffernutterpeanutbutter sandwich...
:eat2:


----------



## mel

mr. peanut


----------



## Zandoz

"Your gonna love my nuts!" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0cgQkT4ScQ


----------



## spiritangel

( i think this might be an aussie thing if so sorry for making you think dirty thoughts)


Nibble nobbys nuts


----------



## Zandoz

spiritangel said:


> ( i think this might be an aussie thing if so sorry for making you think dirty thoughts)
> 
> 
> Nibble nobbys nuts



That's nothing to be sorry about 

Mixed Nuts


----------



## spiritangel

Zandoz said:


> That's nothing to be sorry about
> 
> Mixed Nuts



(haha even now those ads are still in the memories of many an aussie)

the nut house


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> (haha even now those ads are still in the memories of many an aussie)
> 
> the nut house



Happy Days Rest Home AKA The Asylum


----------



## Timberwolf

Arkham Asylum


----------



## Adamantoise

Insanity...


----------



## pegz

crazy bitch


----------



## Adamantoise

Rabies dog.


----------



## spiritangel

sniff sniff old yella


----------



## Adamantoise

Remember the good times,and not the bad ones.


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Mr Thom? This is Penny Optical. Your Rose Colored Glasses are ready and can be picked up anytime.


----------



## Sweetie

childlike innocence


----------



## spiritangel

adventures and towels as superhero capes


----------



## Timberwolf

Don't Panic!


----------



## Sweetie

Deep breaths


----------



## Timberwolf

Relax .


----------



## pegz

Vacation ~ Toes in the sand


----------



## Adamantoise

Warm beaches.


----------



## pegz

lemonade and vodka...mmm


----------



## Sweetie

Kahlua and Coke... :eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock

Have a Coke and a smile!


----------



## Sweetie

Bill Cosby


----------



## pegz

jello pudding


----------



## nitewriter

Georgie Porgie pudding and pie kissed the girls and made them cry.


----------



## Adamantoise

...And when the boys came out to play,Georgie Porgie ran away.


----------



## Zandoz

You can run but you can't hide.


----------



## nitewriter

Good Evening and welcome to QVC.  Tonight's special is Hogwarts Cloak of Invisability for only two flex pays of $39.95. Can I take your order?


----------



## Adamantoise

Auctioneers.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to the Food Network First Annual Auction to feed the hungry:eat1:. First up is a Dark Chocolate Bust of the Imperial Wizard of The Klu Klux Klan Elroy Dunwoodie. Do I hear Five Dollars?:doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

Oh ffs,where's my money gotten to? :doh:


----------



## mel

show me the money!


----------



## pegz

fat pole dancers

(i know.. so wrong of me... just couldn't help myself)


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::smitten: Blinded by the Sight!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## pegz

Eyes Wide Open Baby.... Eyes Wide Open


----------



## nitewriter

:shocked::shocked: forever etched upon my brain! it will take years to wipe the smile off my face :shocked::shocked:


----------



## pegz

carved in stone


----------



## Sweetie

Meet you at the Stone Pony...saying goodbye to the Big Guy ... Clarence Clemens.


----------



## mel

come here clarise


----------



## Sweetie

I'd like a nice Chianti please...


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Madam, Chianti and may I suggest our house special Brains Tetrazini


----------



## pegz

Blue Chinese Fu Dogs :bow:


----------



## Sweetie

If I only had a brain...


----------



## pegz

I'll get you my pretty.... and your little dog too!


----------



## Sweetie

friggin flying monkeys (I hate flying monkeys)....


----------



## nitewriter

If I only had a brain I might be able to think my way out of this Arrooooo!!!!!!

one day my prince will come ....Here Prince ,Here Prince!!


----------



## nitewriter

Oleo Margarine Oleo Margarine!!!!


----------



## Sweetie

Olive Oyl


----------



## Zandoz

Wimpy Burger


----------



## Sweetie

I'll gladly pay you Tuesday


----------



## Zandoz

The check's in the mail


----------



## Sweetie

Never write a check your *** can't cash!


----------



## nitewriter

Sweetie said:


> Never write a check your *** can't cash!



ooooow that paints a picture!

Disappearing Ink


----------



## spiritangel

I want to be a super spy


----------



## Sweetie

Bond...James Bond...


----------



## Zandoz

Aston Martin


----------



## pegz

martinis.....


----------



## Adamantoise

Sorry,I misread what you wrote,Pegs-I thought it said 'Martians'. :doh:


----------



## pegz

lil green men

hiya Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> lil green men
> 
> hiya Tom



Doing their bit cleaning up the streets. 







Hi Pegz!


----------



## pegz

street sweeper


----------



## Adamantoise

Lotsa bristles...


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Lotsa bristles...



Sounds like a job for The Fuller Brush Man!


----------



## pegz

death of a salesman


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Friends Billy Mays here


----------



## pegz

Oxiclean....


----------



## nitewriter

The Garden Weasel :shocked:


----------



## pegz

I've came back to this post twice..... all I can think of is .....WEEZER...LOL


----------



## nitewriter

Hey Weezer, Spanky , Buckwheat , Alfalfa & Darla:smitten: are putting on a show in the barn.


----------



## pegz

brown chicken brown cow


----------



## Zandoz

Drink your big black cow 
And get out of here


----------



## pegz

Is this a hay bar?


----------



## nitewriter

pegz said:


> Is this a hay bar?



Barkeep!, I'll have a Guernsey Sour with a Brie Chaser:eat1:


----------



## spiritangel

a what with a what


----------



## nitewriter

Sour milk with soft cheese


----------



## pegz

it ain't easy....being cheesy


----------



## spiritangel

more cheese please


----------



## snuggletiger

wine for the cheese.


----------



## nitewriter

"Where's the limberger!?!?"


----------



## Adamantoise

Kept under air-tight glass container.


----------



## mel

lightning bugs :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Powder .......


----------



## mel

albino boy


----------



## littlefairywren

"Girls who are boys
who like boys to be girls
who do boys like they're girls
who do girls like they're boys
always should be someone you really love"


----------



## LJ Rock

"Yeeeeeeahh BOYEEEEEEE!!!!" - Flava Flav


----------



## pegz

my milkshake brings the boys to the yard


:doh:


----------



## Zandoz

I'll have a large please, with extra chocolate syrup


----------



## pegz

Dairy Queen.......literally :doh:


----------



## Zandoz

Want a Dilly Bar?


----------



## pegz

stars and bars


----------



## Adamantoise

Starbar! (Yummy) :eat2:


----------



## pegz

yummy in my tummy


----------



## spiritangel

Almond M&M's


----------



## LJ Rock

sometimes you feel like a nut...


----------



## adelicateflwr

sometimes you don't... :huh:


----------



## LJ Rock

Almond Joy's got nuts.... Mounds don't!


----------



## pegz

Why am I suddenly craving candy?

I want candy.....


----------



## Adamantoise

Candyman...


----------



## nitewriter

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Zandoz

Rat Pack ..........


----------



## pegz

Williard!.... or Ben!


----------



## spiritangel

ben 10 (letter limit)


----------



## Zandoz

Big .............


----------



## spiritangel

tom hanksb(freakin letter limit again)


----------



## mel

runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## LJ Rock

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiide!!!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor Jekyl, I presume?


----------



## pegz

doctor of love


----------



## Adamantoise

Walrus of Love...


----------



## zabadguy

Adamantoise said:


> Walrus of Love...



Craig Stadler


----------



## LJ Rock

foooooore!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Oh yes-another excellent swing,sir.


----------



## LJ Rock

It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that SWING.... doo wap, doo wap, doo wap, doo wap, doo wap, doo wap, doo wap doo waaah!


----------



## pegz

do wah diddy


----------



## spiritangel

music class memories


----------



## Sweetie

On Top of Spaghetti...sung to the tune of "On Top of Old Smoky"


----------



## pegz

(mmmm) smokey mountains


----------



## nitewriter

Dollywood Amusement Park


----------



## mel

Kenny Rogers


----------



## pegz

oh ruby....don't take your love to town....


----------



## Adamantoise

I got no more love to give.


----------



## Sweetie

Where is the love?


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm all outta love...


----------



## Sweetie

So lost without you ...


----------



## pegz

Land of the Lost

Good Evening Friends


----------



## Adamantoise

Lost in the wilderness.


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> Land of the Lost
> 
> Good Evening Friends



Hi Pegz! 

Dinosaurs and cavemen!


----------



## pegz

Captain Cavvvveeeeeman!


----------



## Sweetie

Scooby dooby doooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pegz

Scrappy Doo


----------



## Sweetie

Tough cookie!


----------



## pegz

cookie monster :eat1:


----------



## Sweetie

Monster Mash


----------



## Adamantoise

Swede and Carrot mash.


----------



## bigguy123

Sweetie said:


> So lost without you ...



Aint that the truth


----------



## pegz

truthfully...untruthful


----------



## nitewriter

`Liar, Liar pants on Fire!!!!


----------



## Sweetie

Fire ants...


----------



## Zandoz

Firefly .............


----------



## willowmoon

Serenity ........


----------



## pegz

contentment


----------



## spiritangel

inner peace


----------



## Zandoz

Inner space


----------



## spiritangel

brilliant movie


----------



## LJ Rock

two thumbs up!!


----------



## mel

let's go to the movies


----------



## Zandoz

Let's All Go to the Lobby


----------



## pegz

Treats!.......


----------



## Sweetie

Cookies and milk! :eat2:


----------



## pegz

milky way.... and NO boys i didn't say milfy way...lol


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> milky way.... and NO boys i didn't say milfy way...lol



lol 

Solar system


----------



## Zandoz

pegz said:


> milky way.... and NO boys i didn't say milfy way...lol




Milky has it's own set of connotations, but I'll be good and just.......

Snickers


----------



## Sweetie

Giggles....


----------



## Zandoz

Guffaw ...............


----------



## Sweetie

Belly laughs


----------



## pegz

Zandoz said:


> Milky has it's own set of connotations, but I'll be good and just.......
> 
> Snickers



It does have it's own SET... good point 

OH and for the post... 

Jelly Belly


----------



## Zandoz

Belly up ........


----------



## Sweetie

Dead as a doorknob


----------



## Adamantoise

Ceased to be.


----------



## Sweetie

To be or not to be


----------



## willowmoon

Act three, scene one.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Three Musketeers


----------



## LJ Rock

Snickers satisfies you...


----------



## Zandoz

Sometimes I feel like a nut


----------



## Sweetie

Have another Nutter Butter Peanut Butter Sandwich cookie....


----------



## Zandoz

Let go of my Butterfinger


----------



## pegz

go wash your hands


----------



## willowmoon

Hands across the water, heads across the sky.


----------



## LJ Rock

We're so sorry, Uncle Albert....


----------



## Adamantoise

Oh Rodney-you _really_ are a PLONKER! :doh:


----------



## pegz

I can't get no respect


----------



## cinnamongirlky

R-E-S-P-E-C-T 
Take care, TCB


----------



## Adamantoise

JCB?


----------



## Sweetie

Mia.......


----------



## Adamantoise

Mamma? White text is boring.


----------



## Sweetie

Just killed a man....


----------



## Adamantoise

Put a gun against his head?


----------



## Sweetie

Pulled the trigger...


----------



## Adamantoise

Oh gosh-he's not hurt,is he?


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> Oh gosh-he's not hurt,is he?



lol 

It was just a TEENY LITTLE BULLET....


----------



## pegz

silver bullet


----------



## Adamantoise

You've found my only weakness!!!  :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

That would be CHOCOLATE :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> You've found my only weakness!!!  :doh:



Yes sir You have found her Cadbury's Heel:kiss2:


----------



## pegz

head over heels


----------



## cinnamongirlky

injury....


----------



## Adamantoise

Bandage,please... >,<


----------



## spiritangel

doctors and nurses


----------



## Adamantoise

Nurse,where are your scrubs?!


----------



## Sweetie

Scrub-a-dub-dub.... ???? in the tub....


----------



## bigguy123

Sweetie said:


> Scrub-a-dub-dub.... ???? in the tub....



oh yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Eager beaver....lol


----------



## spiritangel

eager to please


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Please and thank you are the magic words.


----------



## LJ Rock

"May I PLEASE see the storage facility?"


----------



## PhillyAnj

Storage Wars


----------



## cinnamongirlky

War Of The Roses


----------



## LJ Rock

Roses are red 
Violets are blue 
I'm a poet and I know it 
And now you know it too!  

-Ben Hillman 30Jun2011


----------



## Mishty

Like blue in the sky
The gaze of your willing eyes
Touched something deep inside
The truth be known

That I love you like all little children love pennies
And I love you cause I know
That I cant do anything wrong
Youre where I belong
Like red on a rose


----------



## willowmoon

Baby, I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the gray
Ooh, the more I get of you
The stranger it feels, yeah
Now that your rose is in bloom
A light hits the gloom on the gray


----------



## Mishty

I know you'd like to thank your shit don't stank
But lean a little bit closer
See that roses really smell like boo-boo
Yeah, roses really smell like boo-boo


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey There, It's Yogi Bear!


----------



## mel

boo boo


----------



## pegz

Ouchie......


----------



## LJ Rock

I didn't mean to hurt you.


----------



## Mishty

I am stuck on Ban-aid brand, cause Band-Aid brand is stuck on me.


----------



## littlefairywren

Stuck in the Middle With You


----------



## mel

three's company


----------



## Mishty

Come and knock on my door......


----------



## Aust99

New kids on the block.


----------



## mel

New Edition


----------



## Zandoz

Special Edition


----------



## Adamantoise

For a limited time only!


----------



## mel

buy one get one free


----------



## Adamantoise

Look-get two for the price of one!


----------



## pegz

I JUST WANT ONE!.......(at a time)


----------



## Adamantoise

One after another...


----------



## mel

ducks in a row


----------



## littlefairywren

Row, row, row your boat........


----------



## mel

rub a dub dub three men a tub


----------



## littlefairywren

You're once, twice
Three times a lady
And I love you
I love you


----------



## mel

kenny rogers


----------



## mulrooney13

Perfect game

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_game#Kenny_Rogers


----------



## mel

checkers lol


----------



## mulrooney13

Double drive thru


----------



## spiritangel

more trouble than its worth


----------



## mel

....men.....

1st thought!! lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Dogs.


Just being honest. Lol.


----------



## mulrooney13

kaylaisamachine said:


> Dogs.
> 
> 
> Just being honest. Lol.



Nathan's Hot Dogs! 

(My name's Nathan)


----------



## mel

Red's Hot dogs and doughnuts


----------



## Mishty




----------



## kaylaisamachine

Coffee
Mmmm.


----------



## Mishty

Coffee cake.
Coffee Nips.
Coffee ice cream.


----------



## mel

nipple tassels


----------



## Zandoz

Around and around they go...where they stop, nobody knows


----------



## Mishty

don't go over, don't go over,don'tgooverdon'tgoover......


----------



## mulrooney13

The Showcase Showdown


----------



## Mishty




----------



## mulrooney13

Toronto Maple Leafs  

View attachment 200px-Toronto_Maple_Leafs_logo.svg.png


----------



## littlefairywren

Pancakes :eat2:


----------



## Mishty

A shmoke und a pancake. You know, a flapjack und a shigarette? No? Shigar und a waffle? No? Pipe und a crepe? No? Bong und a blintz? No? There is no pleasging you then.


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh yesh. Yesh yesh yesh yesh. This is a keeper.


----------



## mulrooney13

"I like....goooooooooooold."


----------



## kaylaisamachine

"All your privates have had their privates painted gold. How bizarre."


----------



## littlefairywren

The Painted Veil


----------



## nitewriter

censorship


----------



## Adamantoise

Video Nasties.


----------



## Zandoz

Porn  .....................


----------



## mel

bow chicka bow bow


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Bow wow wow,
Yippee yo yippe ay.


----------



## mel

i wanna be a cowboy...and you can be my cowgirl...


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Space cowboy! Ride'em like a ... Oops! This is a family website. 0


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Save a horse.............ride a cowboy!


----------



## Aust99

Bubbalo Bill....


----------



## spiritangel

childhood summer hollidays


----------



## snuggletiger

Summer Song by Dave Brubeck.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Summer Breeze.....


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Easy, breezey, beautiful. Covergirl.


----------



## snuggletiger

bounce fabric softner


----------



## pegz

soft and squishy :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

Me! lol


----------



## Zandoz

You .................


----------



## nitewriter

Zandoz said:


> You .................



Yoohoo, nice and chocolatey!!!!!!


----------



## mel

yahoo chocolate drink


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

yahoo.com........ yoohoo.... yahoo......... that thing! (@[email protected])


----------



## spiritangel

yahell gives me nightmares


----------



## mel

nightmare on elm street


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Adamantoise

Pumpkin Jack.


----------



## pegz

Tim Burton


----------



## Adamantoise

Remakes...


----------



## mel

land of the lost


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Leave it to Beaver


----------



## mel

vajayjay :doh:


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Scrubs? (0.0)


----------



## snuggletiger

Surgeons operating


----------



## LJ Rock

smooth operator


----------



## pegz

coast to coast....LA to Chicago...Western male


----------



## Adamantoise

Drifting...


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Formula-D!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuziQ

along like a tumblin' tumble weed


----------



## mel

dont mess with texas


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Texas Rangers


----------



## mel

chuck norris


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

mel said:


> chuck norris



That photo I posted in the "Post an awesome pic of yourself" thread! Beat THAT, Mr. Chuck Norris! Haha!


----------



## snuggletiger

Morris the cat.


----------



## Adamantoise

James the Cat. =^w^=


----------



## pegz

Felix the Cat


----------



## Adamantoise

HUGE eyes.


----------



## snuggletiger

Eddie Cantor.


----------



## mel

eddie munster


----------



## nitewriter

munster and gouda and brie, Oh My!!!!:shocked:


----------



## mel

if a bear shits in the woods..


----------



## nitewriter

mel said:


> if a bear shits in the woods..



and there is no one there to smell, does it stink?


----------



## mel

lumberjacks


----------



## pegz

red flannel shirts :kiss2:


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Al Borelan


----------



## OneWickedAngel

More Power!


----------



## EMH1701

Girl power!


----------



## nitewriter

Flower Power!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Haight & Ashbury


----------



## daddyoh70

The Summer of Love!


----------



## Adamantoise

Season of rain.


----------



## nitewriter

Malibu Mudslide :goodbye:


----------



## Adamantoise

Sounds like a dodgy cocktail.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Artful Dodger


----------



## mulrooney13

Brooklyn Dodgers


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Damn Yankees (both the musical and the team )


----------



## mulrooney13

The Babe


----------



## Adamantoise

You remind me of the Babe...
What babe?
The babe with the power...
What power?


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Babe?...... That'll do, pig. That'll do.


----------



## littlefairywren

This little piggy went to market
This little piggy stayed home
This little piggy had roast beef
This little piggy had none


And this little piggy went wee, wee, weeeeeee...


----------



## spiritangel

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm everything tastes better with bacon


----------



## Aust99

Big weekend breakfasts in bed...


----------



## Mishty

And I said what about breakfast at Tiffany's?


----------



## pegz

little blue box


----------



## Mishty

...little blue pills....


----------



## pegz

*Winner Winner Chicken Dinner*


----------



## Mishty

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Adamantoise

A nice hot bowl of chicken soup.


----------



## Mishty

A man is a dick is a man is a dick is a chicken... is a dad... a Valium, a speculum, whatever, whatever.


----------



## LJ Rock

Whatever and ever, amen.


----------



## Adamantoise

Blah,blah,blah...e.t.c...


----------



## Mishty

yadda yadda yadda ​


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Doesn't She Know About Shrinkage?!!!!


----------



## Sweetie

Hand wash in cold water.


----------



## LJ Rock

cool water cologne


----------



## Mishty

Sweat is the cologne of accomplishment


----------



## snuggletiger

"OMG my 80 year old father wears that cologne. Its older then Old Spice"


----------



## Mishty

That's not cologne that's beer.


----------



## LJ Rock

Pass me another PBR!! *hic*


----------



## Mishty

_Not the best beer, *the* beer._


----------



## pegz

father, son and holy ghost


----------



## Adamantoise

Triumvirates.


----------



## nitewriter

Moe, Larry, & Curley
Manny, Moe, & Jack


----------



## pegz

Pep Boys! :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

cola wars (letter limit)


----------



## Zandoz

Cola nut .........


----------



## qwertyman173

Kola Kubes


----------



## spiritangel

Koala Shoes


----------



## daddyoh70

Qantas Airlines


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Southwest Airlines


----------



## spiritangel

come fly with me come fly with me lets fly away


----------



## Adamantoise

Desperately trying to sprout wings! >,<


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Take these broken wings and learn to fly again, learn to live so free


----------



## lovesgaininggirls

Risible said:


> The name of the game is to respond with the first word or phrase that pops into your mind when you read the last post, which would be a single word or short phrase.
> 
> Here's Free Association Part 3



Stanley Cup!!


----------



## pegz

cup o' soup :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

Red hot tomato soup! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## jen68

Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Adamantoise

Give It Away.


----------



## Zandoz

Take two. They're small.


----------



## Adamantoise

Take two and call me in the morning...


----------



## pegz

digits?,,,,,,,


----------



## Adamantoise

Fingers and toes...


----------



## pegz

chicken fingers..... (as if they exist..ha!)


----------



## Adamantoise

About as much use as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mmmmm chawklit

/Homer Simpson


----------



## spiritangel

every person needs a nemesis


----------



## mulrooney13

Frank Grimes


----------



## Adamantoise

"...Grimey."


----------



## spiritangel

chores chores and more chores


----------



## Adamantoise

Can I get a break,please?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Break a leg!


----------



## Adamantoise

Wouldn't that hurt? >,<


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

It hurts so bad.


----------



## Adamantoise

Heartache.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Achy breaky heart.


----------



## Adamantoise

I just don't think he'd understand.


----------



## nitewriter

:huh::huh::huh:What???:huh::huh::huh:


----------



## Adamantoise

I beg your pardon?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I never promised you a rose garden.


----------



## Adamantoise

Fresh and pleasant scents.


----------



## spiritangel

green apples and cinnamin


----------



## nitewriter

Hissss, "why Hello Eve. Have an Apple."


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Hello, it's me!


----------



## spiritangel

is it me your looking for?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lionel Ritchie


----------



## littlefairywren

"I had a girl
Donna was her name......"


----------



## spiritangel

life cut tragically short


----------



## mel

sid vicious


----------



## mulrooney13

Sidd Finch


----------



## OneWickedAngel

April Fools


----------



## goatboy

Ship of fools


----------



## nitewriter

"On the good ship Lollipop...."


----------



## Adamantoise

A sea of lollipops...


----------



## mel

shirley temple


----------



## goatboy

Kiddie Drinks


----------



## nitewriter

Kool Aid & Juicy Juice


----------



## goatboy

Juicy Lucy


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Juicy Fruit Gum


----------



## littlefairywren

"Lucy, you got some 'splainin' to do!"


----------



## goatboy

Doan get esited. Let me esplain.

Hi Wren


----------



## littlefairywren

"Oh there's a funny light In the stars tonight....."

Hello Mr Goat


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"There's a light over at the Frankenstein place..."
Janet -Rocky Horror


----------



## goatboy

It's alive. It's alive!


----------



## littlefairywren

Green jelly


----------



## goatboy

Green eggs and ham

Green jelly?


----------



## littlefairywren

SAM I am!

I know ha ha. Frankenstein makes me think of The Man with Two Brains, and then I think of things floating in green jelly.


----------



## goatboy

Yosemite Sam


I love The Man With Two Brains.

What fat?


----------



## littlefairywren

"Don't worry, slugger. I'm not hurting your mother"


----------



## goatboy

Your mother should know.



Hey. An Ozzy just won the Tour De France.


----------



## littlefairywren

Wait till your father gets home!

Yeppers! I saw that


----------



## goatboy

I hope he doesn't have his belt.


He was riding a wedgie though. They're bad for your man parts. That's why I went recumbent years ago.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Orion's Belt


----------



## goatboy

and matching shoes


----------



## Adamantoise

Colour Co-ordination.


----------



## pegz

plaids and stripes 

:doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Stars and stripes forever!


----------



## mel

the U S of A


----------



## littlefairywren

The Alphabet Song


----------



## pegz

It's the song that never ends.....


----------



## mel

abra cadabra


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Aladdin and his flying carpet


----------



## mulrooney13

"I can show you the world...shining, shimmering, spleeeeeendid..."


----------



## LJ Rock

"A splendid time is guaranteed for all!"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Love, is a many splendid thing (or is that splintered?)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Love is blue.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

&#9835; I'm going back someday,
Come what may,
To Blue Bayou &#9834;


----------



## spiritangel

southern food


----------



## Shan34

Collard Greens


----------



## pegz

lean mean (green) fightin' machine


----------



## nitewriter

Mean Joe Green


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cocoa-Cola!


----------



## idontspeakespn

I get a kick out of cocaine 

(but not really)


----------



## nitewriter

idontspeakespn said:


> I get a kick out of cocaine
> 
> (but not really)



phfft, ahh " I get the munchies from smokin weed! Anybody got a truck full of Wonder Bread & a Side of Beef? I could use a sandwich."


----------



## pegz

You can get anything you want at Alice's Restaurant.... except for Alice


----------



## Adamantoise

Everything but the Girl.


----------



## littlefairywren

Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## mulrooney13

Karaoke night!


----------



## pegz

Night of the living dead


----------



## littlefairywren

"She's dead  wrapped in plastic"


----------



## mulrooney13

"Life in plastic, it's fantastic!"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Do I see sheets of plastic in your future?"


----------



## pegz

Dexter...............


----------



## mulrooney13

My father's middle name.


----------



## littlefairywren

Middle of the road


----------



## Aust99

piggy in the middle...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Weeeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## pegz

we will... we will... rock you... (thump thump):doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock...Paper...Scissors!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Rock...Paper...Scissors...Lizard..Spock!


----------



## nitewriter

OneWickedAngel said:


> Rock...Paper...Scissors...Lizard..Spock!



" hmmm fascinating."


----------



## OneWickedAngel

* arches eyebrow *


----------



## nitewriter

"Captain, I can not see how your species got from out of their cave dwellings to rule the planet Earth. It just seems so, so....
"Illogical Spock"


----------



## Adamantoise

Why doesn't anything seem to make any sense here?


----------



## pegz

senseless killings


----------



## Shan34

Evil ......


----------



## LJ Rock

temptation


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

chocolate:wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger

Hershey white chocolate.


----------



## Adamantoise

Now with more milk!


----------



## Mozz

oven bake cookies


----------



## pegz

It's Shake N' Bake and I helped!


----------



## Linda

Pork chops and applesauce


----------



## littlefairywren

"That'll do, pig. That'll do."


----------



## mulrooney13

The Babe  (deja vu?)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mulrooney13 said:


> The Babe  (deja vu?)



The Dude (Hmm, who was that guy with the Walter avatar?  )


----------



## snuggletiger

And starring the Waco Kid!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

snuggletiger said:


> And starring the Waco Kid!!!!



" Coming soon to a Theatre near you! See it with Raisinets!!!"


----------



## mulrooney13

California Raisins


----------



## nitewriter

New York Wines :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Fran Fine (The Nanny)


----------



## Mishty

Niles.....








:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Niles...


----------



## nitewriter

OneWickedAngel said:


> Niles...



..Michigan


----------



## LeoGibson

Cold Nights


----------



## Linda

Midwest Winter


----------



## mulrooney13

Indian(a) Summer


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gary, Indiana
Gary, Indiana
Gary, Indy-annnaaaa


----------



## Mishty

Garrrry.
meow


----------



## Aust99

Michael, I scored your dish..............................................................................................


8/10


----------



## Angel

John Travolta (as Archangel Michael)


----------



## Linda

Welcome Back Kotter


----------



## snuggletiger

Woodman's "your sweathogs are losers Kotter"

Ah if I only had Woodman's charm


----------



## mulrooney13

Wood Man! From the Mega Man series. 

View attachment woodman.jpg


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Morning Wood


----------



## snuggletiger

Caddyshack.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pass me my four iron.


----------



## Linda

Tin Cup :wubu:


----------



## mulrooney13

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Chicken Dance


----------



## snuggletiger

Vince Neil.


----------



## Shan34

Tequila!!!


----------



## Linda

Makes my clothes come off.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Porn & sex toys


----------



## nitewriter

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Porn & sex toys



Amazing what you will find inside a box of Cracker Jack Daniels!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

nitewriter said:


> Amazing what you will find inside a box of Cracker *Jack Daniels!*



Tom Collins


----------



## littlefairywren

Meet the Fockers


----------



## Adamantoise

Sequels...


----------



## nitewriter

Rambo Part 12


----------



## spiritangel

sequalitus known to produce crappy movies that people seem to adore


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> sequalitus known to produce crappy movies that people seem to adore



The only known cure for Sequalitus is to take 2 Ambien and ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Seroquel


----------



## Adamantoise

Neologism!


----------



## nitewriter

mental hairball


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

mental health


----------



## littlefairywren

Stigma.............


----------



## Adamantoise

Cast outs....


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Cast outs....



Lepers &Tea Partiers & Bureaucrats!!! Oh My!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Do you suppose we'll meet any wild animals?"


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> "Do you suppose we'll meet any wild animals?"



" No my dear only The Situation, Snookie & Teresa Giudice"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Abercrombie & Fitch


----------



## Mishty




----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mishty said:


>


That 70s Show


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Ashton...mmm...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

M & Ms mmmmm


----------



## Mishty

Hanging out, down the street
The same old thing, we did last week
Not a thing to do, but talk to you
Not a thing to do, out in the street
oh yeah

Mom and dad live upstairs
The music's loud so we don't care
Mis-used now
But rock lives now
hell yeah


----------



## snuggletiger

Party and Fiesta!


----------



## Mishty

Taco Bell!


----------



## Heyyou

Chihuahuas


----------



## nitewriter

:eat1: Chaluppas :eat1:


----------



## Heyyou

......Meat


----------



## littlefairywren

Vegetarianism


----------



## spiritangel

Iku (vegan wholefood place that sells the best tofu burger ever!!!)


----------



## MissAshley

Peta organization


----------



## littlefairywren

All creatures great and small.....


----------



## Linda

Noah's Ark


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tomb Raider: Ark of the Covenant


----------



## snuggletiger

The guy God smote for touching the Ark in the wrong spot.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

snuggletiger said:


> The guy God smote for touching the Ark in the wrong spot.



Uzzah

I only remember this as the name always reminds me now of when military cheer "Huzzah!"

PS: And it's not that he touched the Ark in the wrong spot. He was killed because he touched the Ark-_period_.


----------



## Adamantoise

Sacred articles.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

**********


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Sacred Heart


----------



## nitewriter

Icons & Relics


----------



## Adamantoise

Amulets...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mystical powers.


----------



## MattB

Kinetic energy...


----------



## spiritangel

the law of attraction


----------



## Zandoz

Gravity Storm


----------



## Adamantoise

Distortion of Reality.


----------



## Shan34

Daydreams.....


----------



## spiritangel

in the land of dreams and lullabys


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

The Cure


----------



## Adamantoise

Panacea...


----------



## nitewriter

Dr Fullbright's Patent Medicine good for all that ails you! Cures Neurosis, Hallitosis, Thrombosis, tonsilitis, bronchitius, gout, lumbago & ED!!! Only $10.00 a bottle


----------



## Adamantoise

I'll Take Five!

...>_> <_<


----------



## nitewriter

Dave Brubeck Quartet

Hi Tom


----------



## littlefairywren

Awesome Foursome


----------



## MattB

Mop Tops...


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:John, Paul George & Ringo:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

............ 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## nitewriter

Hi, This Is Vince from ShamWOW, If you order our deluxe package in the next 15 years we will quadruple your order, just pay postage


----------



## OneWickedAngel

But wait! There's more..!


----------



## littlefairywren

''Please, sir, I want some more.''


----------



## Adamantoise

Ask properly and you may have some.


----------



## rockhound225

But I didn't want any to begin with...


----------



## nitewriter

If you order right now, we will include a vegomatic, a set of Ginzu Knives, a George Forman Grill and a lifetime supply of Colon Cleanse


----------



## Adamantoise

Surplus Supplies Inc.


----------



## rockhound225

"Supplies!"


----------



## Adamantoise

Endless numbers of pencils.


----------



## littlefairywren

"To infinity and beyond!"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Heroic acts above and beyond the call of duty...


----------



## spiritangel

the unsung heros


----------



## rockhound225

Sometimes the best songs just go unsung...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Instrumentals


----------



## Mishty

This is my instrument, this is my *gun*.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

This is my instrument, this is my *gun*.
One is for pleasure, one is for fun.


----------



## Heyyou

Smokin' Aces 






(The Alicia Keys pic is here http://www.cinematicwallpaper.com/movie-pictures/wallpapers/Smokin_Aces_wallpaper/Smokin_Aces_7.jpg )


----------



## rockhound225

Ace in the hole


----------



## nitewriter

"Fire in the Hole!!!"........a little Pennicillun will cure that.:huh:


----------



## spiritangel

only if your trying to kill me


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Do I see sheets of plastic in your future?"


----------



## rockhound225

Two reams worth of sheet music, ruined...


----------



## spiritangel

never ruined always scrapable


----------



## rockhound225

The scraps I use to paste along the seams of my clumsy tongue


----------



## snuggletiger

I need a scraper


----------



## Adamantoise

Car window's frosted over.


----------



## rockhound225

When I said I wanted a cool car, this isn't what I had in mind.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Dude, where's my car"?


----------



## MattB

"And then?????"


----------



## rockhound225

But when will then be now?


----------



## spiritangel

when we choose to make it now


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"and I think we can make it, one more time"...


----------



## rockhound225

Once more, with passion.


----------



## spiritangel

let the fire of passion burn long and brightly


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Like the sun, shining strong and proud


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"And I’m proud to be an American,
where at least I know I’m free.
And I wont forget the men who died,
who gave that right to me."


----------



## nitewriter

And I gladly stand up,
next to you and defend her still today.
 Cause there aint no doubt I love this land,
God bless the USA.


----------



## SuziQ

the best defense is a good offense


----------



## MattB

Defence wins championships


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> Defence wins championships



And Indifference gets you last place!


----------



## spiritangel

Id rather be first last and always


----------



## SuziQ

I love the happily ever after story ending


----------



## spiritangel

if only life were that simple


----------



## Adamantoise

Viewing in black and white.


----------



## rockhound225

Nothing is so drastic as black and white, but all varying shades of grey.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Girl's Not Grey ~ A.F.I.


----------



## rockhound225

Everything but the girl.


----------



## Mishty

But pllllease don't take the girl.....


----------



## nitewriter

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Girl's Not Grey ~ A.F.I.



That is why on the 6th day God created :bow:Lady Clairol:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Hair today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## spiritangel

gonna wash that man right out of my hair


----------



## LJ Rock

...there's nothing like a dame!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Hello, Possums!"....I so loathe that "woman" hehe


----------



## spiritangel

gladiolas for all


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gladiators never look very happy


----------



## Adamantoise

The price of battle.


----------



## SuziQ

the price is right!


----------



## MattB

...and here's the next item up for bids...


----------



## rockhound225

Bidding will begin at $3,000.


----------



## spiritangel

bidding wars never pretty


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Pretty Woman


----------



## spiritangel

romance ( drat letter limit)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

spiritangel said:


> romance ( drat letter limit)



What's that?


----------



## spiritangel

dont ask me ..............


----------



## snuggletiger

Are we all in? Yes sir Yes? FINALLLLLLLLL CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Adamantoise

"All present are accounted for,noble leader!"


----------



## nitewriter

Okay, now that everyone's here, let the game begin. 5 card stud opening ante $5.00 .


----------



## SuziQ

Hold it, there's an ace on the floor!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Texas hold 'em.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hold 'em down!


----------



## spiritangel

whip me spank me


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Sticks and stones may break my bones,
but chains and whips excite me"


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Sss & Mmm


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Sss & Mmm



LOL! I initially read that as the onomatopoeic of a) a snake and b) delicious food and then I realized oh _S-S-S & M-M-M_. Yeah, I need my coffee.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

LOL, I was just watching the video. I couldn't get it out of my head.


----------



## rockhound225

The technical term for a song that gets stuck in your head is an ear worm.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ironic Ear Worm (True story): 

I had Kylie Mignone's "Can't Get You Out Of My Head' stuck in my head for three fracking days. The irony of it, pissed me off as much as the song itself.


----------



## snuggletiger

Shine little Glow worm Glimmer Glimmah


----------



## MattB

I'm walkin' on sunshine!


----------



## Adamantoise

Burnt Feet.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

De agony of de feet


----------



## Heyyou

Athletes Foot


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Gross !!!


----------



## MattB

"I've been slimed"


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

* vomits *


----------



## nitewriter

" Clean up in Aisle 4 ....bring a mop!"


----------



## MattB

Paper or plastic?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mr. McGuire: I just want to say one word to you. Just one word. 
Benjamin: Yes, sir. 
Mr. McGuire: Are you listening? 
Benjamin: Yes, I am. 
Mr. McGuire: Plastics. 
Benjamin: Exactly how do you mean? 

- The Graduate


----------



## MattB

Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me...aren't you?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3lKbMBab18


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Would you like me to seduce you?


----------



## spiritangel

The Lemonheads


----------



## littlefairywren

When life gives you lemons, clean your jug.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mother, Jugs and Speed


----------



## SuziQ

Mother may I?


----------



## littlefairywren

There is no "I" in team.


----------



## spiritangel

Team Starkid


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Stark nekkid!


----------



## spiritangel

superawesomemegafoxyhot


----------



## rockhound225

Am I the only one that doesn't think Megan Fox is hot?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Bulimia


----------



## nitewriter

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Bulimia



" Gee, That was a delicious meal:eat2:.Too bad it won't taste as good when it comes back up:shocked:."


----------



## MattB

"Out with it!!"


----------



## spiritangel

better out than in


----------



## nitewriter

better sleep on it


----------



## SuziQ

The Dew Drop Inn


----------



## littlefairywren

Huey, Dewey and Louie


----------



## rockhound225

Dewey, Cheetum and Howe


----------



## littlefairywren

How's your father?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Father Figure


----------



## spiritangel

I will be your father figure put your tiny hand in mine


----------



## MattB

'Til the end of time.


----------



## SuziQ

Time heals all wounds or how about time wounds all heels??!!


----------



## nitewriter

" Paging Doctor Scholls, Paging Doctor Scholls!!!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy Feet


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I wish I could have a penguin for a pet.


----------



## rockhound225

It's too damn hot for a penguin to be just walkin' around here. I gotta send him back to the South Pole.


----------



## MattB

"Hoboken! Ooooh, I'm dyin'!!!!"


----------



## snuggletiger

Would love to see ya get the Crooklynne smackdown.


----------



## littlefairywren

"By hook or by crook"


----------



## LJ Rock

Now let me make one thing perfectly clear....


----------



## EtobicokeFA

LJ Rock said:


> Now let me make one thing perfectly clear....


 
"No, Prime Minister, a clarification is not to make oneself clear. It is to put oneself "in" the clear. " Sir Humphrey Appleby


----------



## rockhound225

"We're not clear, we're opaque."


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I love my new opaque pantyhose.


----------



## MattB

There's a run in my hose...


----------



## Adamantoise

Rhinorrhea.


----------



## nitewriter

Rhinoplasty.........to make a long nose short


----------



## MattB

Throatwobbler Mangrove

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehKGlT2EW1Q


----------



## nitewriter

Yellow Belly Sap Sucker


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Mellow Yellow


----------



## nitewriter

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Mellow Yellow



.......and that was Donovan, whose other hit was Jennifer Juniper.


----------



## MattB

Must be the Season Of The Witch...


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Witchcraft


----------



## rellis10

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Witchcraft



Warcraft


----------



## snuggletiger

Howard and the Troll.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Howard the Duck


----------



## nitewriter

" Calling Doctor Howard, Doctor Fine, Doctor Howard!!!"

Quacks all of them. woowoowoo:doh:


----------



## MattB

Spread out!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Pap Smear


----------



## nitewriter

colonoscopy.... bend over say ah,it won't hurt a bit


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Don't drop the soap.


----------



## nitewriter

Soap on a Rope


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Get off your soap box.


----------



## nitewriter

Ivory, 99&44/100% pure @#$%^&**


----------



## MattB

It floats...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Root Beer Float


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::smitten:Beer Belly Bloat:smitten::bow:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I have cramps and I'm so bloated.


----------



## snuggletiger

hellooooooooo gas-ex?


----------



## Shan34

Gassy ex! Bwahaha!


----------



## nitewriter

Bratwurst with a Beer Chaser.....then stand back,its gonna go :shocked:


----------



## SuziQ

Fire down below!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Fire Crotch


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Carrot Top


----------



## spiritangel

eeek ginger (and yes its a line from avpm)


----------



## Adamantoise

Gingerbread treats. :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

a bit of ginger & wasabi to take your sushi to next level. :shocked:


----------



## spiritangel

wasabi cheese (yes it really exists)


----------



## MattB

spiritangel said:


> wasabi cheese (yes it really exists)



Poutine. (This exists too!)


----------



## nitewriter

Anyone care for some Haggis?


----------



## spiritangel

lets go on a wild haggis hunt


----------



## nitewriter

" Shhh, be vewy vewy quiet, I'm hunting Sheep Bruwains!!!" :huh:


----------



## SuziQ

Elmer Fudd


----------



## mel

Duhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## swamptoad

gah!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

gagh


----------



## Adamantoise

You're excused.


----------



## MattB

...and I'm not your "bra"...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

He's not heavy, he's my brotha


----------



## swamptoad

austin powers quoting a song.


----------



## mel

mini me


----------



## Linda

Midget Wrestling


----------



## MattB

Oompa-Loompa doopadee-doo...


----------



## Linda

The Riddler


----------



## swamptoad

riddles, poems, nursery rhymes


----------



## Adamantoise

Riddle me this...


----------



## swamptoad

This or That ???


Dis or Dat ???


----------



## mel

you can have this or you can have that...


----------



## spiritangel

Have some of column A try all of column b


----------



## rockhound225

I'm history, no, wait, I'm mythology!


----------



## Adamantoise

Split personalities.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sybil


----------



## spiritangel

the sibaline oracle


----------



## SuziQ

and the truth shall set you free


----------



## nitewriter

SuziQ said:


> and the truth shall set you free



"TRUTH!, You can stand the Truth!!!!!" .....a few good men


----------



## MattB

The truth is out there...


----------



## spiritangel

the truth is like a flower it will always find a way into the light no matter how much you try to stop it growing


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"At seventeen I learned the truth..."


----------



## spiritangel

teenage dreams and dramas


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

"Teenage Dream" ~ Katy Perry


----------



## spiritangel

Darren Criss


----------



## joyful_laughter

Harry Potter Musical


----------



## spiritangel

Proud member of Team Starkid


----------



## snuggletiger

starfish


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Starchild (Parliament Pyschedelic)


----------



## joyful_laughter

People tripping on LSD


----------



## snuggletiger

Dr. Timothy Leary


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"turn on, tune in, drop out"


----------



## MattB

"The bus came by and I got on, that's where it all began..."


----------



## Adamantoise

Fast traffic.


----------



## spiritangel

bisy backsons


----------



## OneWickedAngel

busy bodies


----------



## snuggletiger

dead bodies


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dead tongues don't talk.


----------



## yoopergirl

Talk is cheap


----------



## snuggletiger

Cheap Chicken and Shortie


----------



## rockhound225

"Yeah, I'll have the short stack and a side of hashbrowns..."


----------



## MattB

...and I'll have the "Moons Over My Hammy"...


----------



## Linda

Grand Slam


----------



## Adamantoise

Power Slam.


----------



## yoopergirl

Slamming doors


----------



## joyful_laughter

Shaking walls


----------



## MattB

Hello Walls


----------



## SuziQ

how are things for you today


----------



## spiritangel

Happy Unbirthday to me


----------



## ButlerGirl09

It's my party and I'll cry if I want to!


----------



## yoopergirl

Cry me a river


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Moon River wider than a mile, I'll travel you in style someday..."


----------



## spiritangel

by the light of the silvery moon


----------



## Adamantoise

Lycanthropy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hoooooooooowl!


----------



## joyful_laughter

Florence & the Machine


----------



## SuziQ

washing machine


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Downy fresh!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Down comforters


----------



## yoopergirl

Down the street


----------



## spiritangel

Down on the corner


----------



## Timberwolf

Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## snuggletiger

Proud Mary keep on burning.


----------



## yoopergirl

burn, baby, burn


----------



## Timberwolf

Burning Man


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Leave No Trace


----------



## Timberwolf

Gone with the wind.


----------



## Adamantoise

Be stealthy.


----------



## Timberwolf

Sam Fisher


----------



## SuziQ

I can't tune a piano, but I can Tuna fish


----------



## spiritangel

tuna cassarole


----------



## Timberwolf

Tune in and find out.


----------



## Mishty

Free your mind, and the rest will follow.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Don't be so shallow.


----------



## Timberwolf

That sounds somewhat hollow...


----------



## nitewriter

This Looks like a job for :bow::bow: Transparent Man!!!:bow::bow:


----------



## spiritangel

confessions of an ivisible man


----------



## Timberwolf

Looking through the looking glass...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Down the rabbit hole


----------



## yoopergirl

Little Bunny Foo Foo


----------



## snuggletiger

Bunny Rabbitt singing Easter PARRADDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Adamantoise

Rabbits dancing in a circle.


----------



## nitewriter

fertility ring


----------



## Timberwolf

ring a ding


----------



## MattB

You can ring my bell, ring my bell, my bell, ringaringaring...


----------



## Linda

One ringy dingy


----------



## swamptoad

Lily Tomlin sketch


----------



## Timberwolf

Sketchbook

Good morning my friend.


----------



## swamptoad

Book Of Love




hey my friend, been a long time


----------



## Timberwolf

Book of all books

Yeah, I'm finally back from the digital stone age. Surfing is fun again.


----------



## swamptoad

Book a flight with an airline of your choice....



welcome back TW!!! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf

Hazzard Airlines - Yeeehawww!


----------



## swamptoad

flight attendants in daizy dukes... :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf

If they also wear some muffin tops...


----------



## swamptoad

gigantic blueberry muffins from Mars!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf

I'd prefer cranberry... :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad

I'd prefer...


----------



## Timberwolf

Indecision...


----------



## swamptoad

indecision clouds my vision


----------



## Timberwolf

it's a vision thing that I can't sing


----------



## swamptoad

sing ... sing a song!
sing out loud .. sing out strong!


----------



## Timberwolf

World's strongest men


----------



## swamptoad

men in tights


----------



## Timberwolf

Heroes in tights...


----------



## swamptoad

heroes to the rescue!


----------



## nitewriter

" Here I come to save the Day!!!":bow: You know that Mighty Mouse is on his way!


----------



## SuziQ

Saturday cartoons when I was a kid


----------



## nitewriter

Crusader Rabbit, Rocky & Bullwinkle, & Speed Racer:bounce::bounce::bounce: who needed a sugar rush after watching these :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## MattB

Can't get enough 'o' that Sugar Crisp...


----------



## spiritangel

mars bar slice


----------



## nitewriter

I'm a Milky Way man myself:eat2:
______________________________

:bow::batting: Happy Birthday to You!:batting::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

"It is written in the stars"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Falling stars


----------



## spiritangel

wish upon a star


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Jiminy Cricket


----------



## nitewriter

Cricket on the hearth


----------



## MattB

That'll Be The Day...


----------



## snuggletiger

Buddy Holly and the plane crash


----------



## rellis10

The Big Bopper


----------



## Heyyou

Mr. Bean..


----------



## nitewriter

Also known as Black Adder


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hugh Laurie


----------



## nitewriter

Steven Fry


----------



## SuziQ

Jeeves and Wooster


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bertie: He wants to marry Myrtle Snap?

Jeeves: Precisely so, Sir, but Mrs. Snap refuses to consider such a venture while Sir Roderick's daughter remains unmarried. In a colourful turn of phrase she stated that specific and scarcely to be anticipated meteorological conditions would have to take place in the infernal region before she would share a home with Miss Honoria.


----------



## yoopergirl

Ask Jeeves


----------



## Heyyou

Google////


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm feeling lucky...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Luck be a lady


----------



## nitewriter

Sky Masterson


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Guys and Dolls


----------



## SuziQ

Marlon Brando and Frank Sinatra


----------



## nitewriter

Marlon Perkins and Jim Fowler:huh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

One if by land (Fowl-er), two if by sea (Marlon):huh::doh:


----------



## yoopergirl

Sandra Bullock


----------



## nitewriter

Miss Congeniality


----------



## SuziQ

It's not a beauty pageant, it's a scholarship program!


----------



## nitewriter

"There She is Miss America!"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tiaras & Toddlers


----------



## yoopergirl

Dance Moms


----------



## spiritangel

Rock n Roll Mom


----------



## Linda

Rock N Roll All Night and party everyday


----------



## yoopergirl

Every day is a winding road


----------



## SuziQ

The long and winding road that leads to your door
Will never disappear
I've seen that road before, it always leads me here
Leads me to your door


----------



## nitewriter

Ding Dong, Avon Calling:happy:


----------



## pegz

cupcakes and sweet honesty


----------



## Grandi Floras

Sweet Genious on the cooking channel


----------



## Linda

Diners, Drive ins and Dives


----------



## SuziQ

Milkshakes, hamburgers and french fries :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

"My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard"


----------



## spiritangel

my boyfriends back


----------



## OneWickedAngel

And you're gonna be in trouble


----------



## SuziQ

Double, double toil and trouble; 
Fire burn, and caldron bubble.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Will all great Neptune's ocean wash this blood clean from my hand? No, this my hand will rather the multitudinous seas incarnadine, making the green one red" 
-Macbeth


----------



## nitewriter

" Alas poor Yorick, I knew him Horatio.......HORATIO!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Come Blow Your Horn


----------



## nitewriter

Hi, This is Gabriel. I lost my pawn stub. How much do I owe you to get my Golden Horn out of the window. I have a REAL important gig on Saturday nite.:shocked:


----------



## spiritangel

rock me like a hurricane


----------



## yoopergirl

I wanna rock & roll all night


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Garth: "Party on, Wayne!" 
Wayne: "Party on, Garth!"


----------



## Adamantoise

Dynamic Duos.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cheech and Chong


----------



## SuziQ

Up in Smoke


----------



## nitewriter

Pfffft, I'd like a gallon of milk and a 55 gallon drum of Oreo cookies. Nothing like shopping at Costco when you have the munchies!:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

Got storage space?


----------



## yoopergirl

Space Bag storage packs


----------



## OneWickedAngel

dehydrated fruit


----------



## SuziQ

fruit and nuts


----------



## yoopergirl

California


----------



## Adamantoise

Dreaming on such a winter's day.


----------



## SuziQ

Mama Cass ~ I miss her

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk&feature=related


----------



## nitewriter

Dream a little dream of me:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

the coreys


----------



## SuziQ

I've never heard of them


----------



## nitewriter

Then they must be very quiet


----------



## SuziQ

Maybe they don't exist!


----------



## nitewriter

An Existentionalist!!!.......NOT:blink:


----------



## yoopergirl

"Existentialism On Prom Night"


----------



## Adamantoise

Gazing upward on a moonlit night...


----------



## littlefairywren

Stiff neck


----------



## Timberwolf

Ouch. That hurt.


----------



## nitewriter

Hello, I'm Dr. Coldfinger your Proctologist,:shocked: now drop your pants bend over say Ah. It won't hurt a bit


----------



## BBWbonnie

LIAR


----------



## Linda

Liar Liar Pants on Fire


----------



## littlefairywren

"Ladybug! Ladybug! Fly away home. Your house is on fire. And your children all gone."


----------



## SuziQ

Nursery rhymes


----------



## nitewriter

Buster Ryhmes


----------



## pegz

A scrub is a guy that thinks he's fly And is also known as a buster.....


----------



## MattB

Fly Girls.


----------



## SuziQ

In Living Color

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMCayCCQyGs&feature=related


----------



## Linda

Taste the rainbow.


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat2: Skittles!!!!!:eat2::eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

Hooley Dooleys where did you go?


----------



## yoopergirl

Where art thou?


----------



## Adamantoise

O Romeo...etc.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Et cetera... Et cetera... Et cetera...


----------



## Adamantoise

...and so on,and so forth.


----------



## littlefairywren

Go forth and multiply.


----------



## Adamantoise

2 x 2 = 4, 4 x 4 = 16...


----------



## MattB

Six...teen...Candlessssss....


----------



## nitewriter

WCBS-FM Home of The Golden Oldies


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Goldfinger


----------



## SuziQ

Sean Connery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoK012-yVuo&feature=related


----------



## littlefairywren

Sean the Sheep


----------



## spiritangel

the rainbows (yes I just finished reading curious lives)


----------



## yoopergirl

Skittles
..........


----------



## Adamantoise

....and Skittles Sours. :eat2:


----------



## SuziQ

M & M's -- plain or peanut?


----------



## nitewriter

SuziQ said:


> M & M's -- plain or peanut?



or with the pretzel inside! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf

pretzel bits


----------



## SuziQ

bits of walnuts sprinkled on a hot fudge sundae with whipped cream


----------



## nitewriter

SuziQ said:


> bits of walnuts sprinkled on a hot fudge sundae with whipped cream



Did *YOU DQ* Today?:wubu:


----------



## SuziQ

No, but I sure will! I got a DQ coupon book today for all kinds of sundaes and ice cream. Soon, very soon they are MINE, ALL MINE!!!! :eat1:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T. W. I. N. E.


----------



## littlefairywren

Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down!


----------



## Timberwolf

Tied up in gear...


----------



## littlefairywren

Gears of War


----------



## Adamantoise

Giant robots?


----------



## SuziQ

I, Robot ~ Will Smith


----------



## spiritangel

Bicentenial Man


----------



## nitewriter

Woman of the Year


----------



## Timberwolf

Year of the Cat


----------



## SuziQ

Cowboys herding cats

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8&feature=related

Cowboy: Herdin' cats. Don't let anybody tell you it's easy.


----------



## yoopergirl

Save a horse, ride a cowboy


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Big & Rich!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy and poor.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Rich Bitch


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hall & Oates


----------



## spiritangel

cookies (no idea why but there you go)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

OAT(es)meal raisin cookies perhaps?


----------



## spiritangel

Anzac Biscuits (possibly)


----------



## MattB

Gorilla Biscuits!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOQhnnu3mtM


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dharma Fish Biscuit


----------



## littlefairywren

"I shall call him Squishy and he shall be mine and he shall be my Squishy. Come on, Squishy Come on, little Squishy".


----------



## nitewriter

ASPCA Lady, You have to keep that Piranha on a leash!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Grandma what pointy teeth you have!


----------



## spiritangel

capes and capers


----------



## willowmoon

Catalina Caper 
if you're an MST3K fan, you gotta remember this movie!


----------



## littlefairywren

Wacky Races


----------



## nitewriter

Saturday Nite at the Submarine Races :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf

Yellow Submarine (the movie)


----------



## pegz

up periscope


----------



## nitewriter

Fire One!....DIVE ,DIVE,DIVE!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Hunt For Red October


----------



## nitewriter

Mr Connery, Your Hairpiece is back from the cleaners.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Donald Trump


----------



## yoopergirl

Pompous Ass


----------



## nitewriter

Charles Emerson Winchester the Third


----------



## littlefairywren

Three strikes and you're out!


----------



## SuziQ

Take me out to the ball game


----------



## MattB

Cracker Jacks...


----------



## yoopergirl

Polly want a cracker?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Polly-O string cheese


----------



## nitewriter

Cheesy String Bikini:smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

two band-aids, a cork and floss


----------



## nitewriter

OneWickedAngel said:


> two band-aids, a cork and floss



:wubu::smitten::bow::batting: So little cradling so much beauty ! swoon :batting::bow::smitten::wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Well packaged

(Does floss come in industrial stregnth?)


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Don't forget to floss twice a day.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## pegz

ding ...fries are done


----------



## spiritangel

you can ring my be e ell ring my bell


----------



## MattB

Bell Bottoms.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Bow-chucka-bow-bow.


----------



## nitewriter

Nehru Jackets? Aisle 3


----------



## SuziQ

Jawaharlal Nehru


----------



## MattB

Head of the Class


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Old 80's Board Game


----------



## spiritangel

bruised knuckles


----------



## rockhound225

Brass Monkey


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Flying Monkey's from Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Linda

There's no place like home.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

home on the range


----------



## littlefairywren

"The hills are alive....yadda, yadda, yadda of music"


----------



## MattB

Brown paper packages tied up with string...


----------



## littlefairywren

Completely fascinated by this as we don't get it here....string cheese.


----------



## rockhound225

Noodle Incidents


----------



## Adamantoise

Spaghetti accident?!


----------



## MattB

Meatball assault.


----------



## Adamantoise

Incoming fire.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fire in the hole!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Fire crotch"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Christina Hendricks . . . :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf

I'll have to ask Mr. Google about it. Or Mr. Bing. Or probably that yahoo over there...


----------



## Adamantoise

Personification.


----------



## spiritangel

the importance of being earnest


----------



## MattB

Ernie and Bert!


----------



## nitewriter

CookieMonster:eat2:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I want some Mrs. Fields RIGHT NOW!


----------



## spiritangel

home baked fresh from the oven


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The aroma of fresh baked home made pies wafting in the air

_(insert hungry belly rumble noises here)_


----------



## littlefairywren

Raspberry jam and thick cold cream.....nomnom!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Mmm..yogurt.


----------



## MattB

Live bacterial cultures...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Anti bacterial gel


----------



## Linda

Extremely Flammable


----------



## littlefairywren

The devil's bottom.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Why yes, it is! :batting:


----------



## spiritangel

just say yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## yoopergirl

Bruno Mars


----------



## SuziQ

Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus


----------



## Linda

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## MattB

The answer is 42.


----------



## Adamantoise

Key to the Universe?


----------



## spiritangel

I'd rather eat at milliways


----------



## yoopergirl

I'd rather be sleeping


----------



## SuziQ

to sleep perchance to dream


----------



## Linda

Rip Van Winkle


----------



## nitewriter

Linda said:


> Rip Van Winkle



went to sleep and woke up wrinkled.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Linda

The Headless Horseman


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Four Horsemen


----------



## nitewriter

Apocolypse Now???


----------



## MattB

Serenity Now!


----------



## Adamantoise

The Price of Peace.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Prince of Peace


----------



## nitewriter

The Prince and The Pauper


----------



## Linda

Cinderella


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bippity Boppity Boo


----------



## nitewriter

If the Slipper fits...:kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Freudian Slips


----------



## Linda

Pavlov's Dog


----------



## SuziQ

Ringing the bell


----------



## Linda

Angels' getting their wings


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fallen angels


----------



## nitewriter

Hell's Angels.....:shocked:Born to be Wild:shocked:


----------



## yoopergirl

Highway to Hell


----------



## AppreSheAte

Now I'm hungry...


----------



## MattB

Hungry Like The Wolf


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Wolfman Jack - Hoooooooooowl!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Werewolves of London:bow:


----------



## MattB

London Calling.


----------



## nitewriter

Call of the Wild by Jack London


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Undersea World of Jacques Cousteau


----------



## LJ Rock

Hit the road, Jack!


----------



## nitewriter

The Road Less Traveled....are we there yet?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood...


----------



## pegz

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck.....


----------



## spiritangel

woody woodpecker


----------



## Linda

Woody and Buzz from Toy Story


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> woody woodpecker



& Chilly Willy


----------



## nitewriter

To Infinity and Beyond!!!!!


----------



## MattB

ONE STEP BEYOND.


----------



## Adamantoise

Brings back good memories.


----------



## SuziQ

back in the good ol' days


----------



## nitewriter

SuziQ said:


> back in the good ol' days



When Men were Men.....and sheep were scared :shocked:


----------



## BBWbonnie

Sheep shaggers


----------



## yoopergirl

counting sheep


----------



## Weirdo890

Montana - where men are men and the sheep are nervous.


----------



## nitewriter

Broke Baaaaahck Mountain


----------



## MattB

There is a mountain...


----------



## Weirdo890

The Big Rock Candy Mountain


----------



## MattB

Look out, look out, the Candyman...here he comes and he's gone again...


----------



## Weirdo890

*knock knock*

Woman: Who's there?

Land Shark: Candygram.


----------



## BBWbonnie

Jaws and bloooooooooooood


----------



## nitewriter

Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the water! cue music
He's *BACK*!!!!:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## spiritangel

to the future....................


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"We've got to go back, Kate!"


----------



## Weirdo890

Kiss Me Kate


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::kiss2:Kismet:kiss2::smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890

Cosmic Realignment!


----------



## nitewriter

"Excuse Me Commander, This isn't Mars! It looks like Asbury Park!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

"I claim this planet in the name of Mars. Mmmm, isn't that lovely?"


----------



## nitewriter

*Snickers* The Lord High Commander


----------



## Weirdo890

The Grand Pubaa!


----------



## spiritangel

Hakunna Matata


----------



## Weirdo890

Save the warthogs!


----------



## BBWbonnie

Genital warts haha


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Gene Simmons


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce:Richard Simmons:bounce:


----------



## BBWbonnie

Gay man


----------



## Weirdo890

That is FABULOUS!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## littlefairywren

"Look at me Sweetheart, huh, huh? One day you'll turn into me!"


----------



## Weirdo890

And the nightmares began.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Elm Street!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Can you tell me how to get, how to get to Sesame Street?"


----------



## littlefairywren

"I have often walked down this street before; 
But the pavement always stayed beneath my feet before. 
All at once am I...several stories high. 
Knowing I'm on the street where you live."


----------



## nitewriter

Stalker!


----------



## spiritangel

every breath you take every move you make...................


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"I always feel like somebody's watching me"


----------



## MattB

...and I have no privacy, whoa-oh-oh...


----------



## Timberwolf

Privateers...


----------



## nitewriter

Mouseskateers


----------



## MattB

Racketeers


----------



## BBWbonnie

W T F:doh:


----------



## nitewriter

WWF SuperSlam Tag Team Championship


----------



## Timberwolf

Ouch. That looked quite painful.


----------



## littlefairywren

Beauty is pain.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sado/Masochism


----------



## nitewriter

OUCH! Thank you very much! Hit me again! *NO!!!*


----------



## yoopergirl

I love you, go away


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is a Many Splendored Thing


----------



## spiritangel

Grease Lightning


----------



## nitewriter

Thunder from Down Under


----------



## SuziQ

I told you not to have beans and beer for dinner!


----------



## nitewriter

Brrrraaaap! fert! *WHAT?*


----------



## MattB

Blazing Saddles


----------



## nitewriter

Heddy LeMarr.......It's *HEADLEY*!!!!!


----------



## SuziQ

Scuse me while I whip this out.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYlDbv7MqE8


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: *It's Tawoo!!! It's Tawoo!!!*:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

The truth shall set you free.


----------



## BBWbonnie

Flying like a bird in the sky soooooo high


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Fly like an eagle, 'till I'm free


----------



## nitewriter

Attention Waldbaum Shoppers Today's Special buy one Fryer get one Free!!!


----------



## BBWbonnie

Meeeeeeeeeeeat


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Nice To meet you too:bow: Dr. Livingston I presume?


----------



## SuziQ

The lion sleeps tonight


----------



## Linda

Hakunamatata


----------



## nitewriter

The Circle Of Life


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"you've got me going in circles"


----------



## spiritangel

see ya round like a rissole


----------



## nitewriter

Personally, I prefer canoli's:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## BBWbonnie

WTF is that?


----------



## nitewriter

A Cannoli is a unique and delicious Italian pastry believed to have originated in Sicily around the first century A.D. It is a tube-like dessert that consists of a crispy fried pastry shell filled with Cannoli Cream (made from sweetened ricotta cheese). The Cannoli Shell is typically made from Flour, Sugar, Eggs, Vinegar, Salt, Vanilla, and Water. :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

things that taste far, far, faaaaaar better than they sound when reading the ingredients


----------



## spiritangel

things that taste far worse even before reading the ingredients


----------



## BBWbonnie

all I can think about is foooooooooooooooood


----------



## Aust99

So full from seafood platter at lunch time!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Rock Lobster


----------



## spiritangel

The B52's and aaa hhh aaah Rock Lobster


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> The B52's and aaa hhh aaah Rock Lobster



drenched in Buttah:eat1::eat2::eat1::eat2:


----------



## yoopergirl

The seats are like buttah


----------



## nitewriter

smooth as a baby's butt


----------



## BBWbonnie

Silk


----------



## littlefairywren

"Let me lick you up and down
Til you say stop
Let me play with your body baby
Make you real hot
Let me do all the things you want me to do
Cuz tonight baby I wanna get freaky with you"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"She's a super freak,
Super freak,
She's super freaky"


----------



## BBWbonnie

hahaha long legged spider!


----------



## qwertyman173

Did you hear about the woman who swallowed a spider?


----------



## spiritangel

yes did you know that it wiggled and jiggled inside her?


----------



## yoopergirl

Wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle, Yeah!


----------



## spiritangel

Get ready to wiggle, 
we've been ready for so long
Get ready to wiggle, 
when you wiggle you can't go wrong
Get ready to wiggle, 
wiggle will make you big and strong
Get ready to wiggle, 
wiggle to this song, wiggle to this song


----------



## Timberwolf

*ahem*
Jiggle Bellies, jiggle bellies jiggle all the way...


----------



## nitewriter

Timberwolf said:


> *ahem*
> Jiggle Bellies, jiggle bellies jiggle all the way...



"Oh what fun it is to be at an all you can eat Buffet HEY!":wubu::smitten::wubu:


----------



## MattB

"Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, do these sound like the actions of a man whose had ALL he could eat?"


----------



## littlefairywren

Yum yum, pig's bum!


----------



## Timberwolf

Oinkers galore!


----------



## littlefairywren

Pussy Galore


----------



## Timberwolf

Meow ?


----------



## nitewriter

Wolf Whistle:smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

hungry like the wolf


----------



## nitewriter

"Grandma,What big teeth you have!"
"The better to eat you my Dear!!!":eat2::eat1::eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

I wouldnt mind me a big bad wolf


----------



## nitewriter

*AAAWHOOOO!!!* *Be carefull what YOU you wish for:wubu::smitten::wubu:*


----------



## BBWbonnie

I wish for tonssssss of presents!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:"I am the Genie of the Lamp. Your wish is my command!":bow:


----------



## spiritangel

have all of column A try some of column B you ain't never had a friend like me


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Missy, Try the Flung Dung with the PuPu Platter and get Leechi nuts free!


----------



## Timberwolf

Erm... what?
Could you repeat that slowly for me to take notes?
(Beware, I *can't* do secretary shorthand...)


----------



## nitewriter

A minor7th, G , C, B flat swinging beat 4/4 time


----------



## spiritangel

lets get this party started


----------



## Sweetie

It's my party and I'll cry if I want to...


----------



## littlefairywren

Party pooper!


----------



## Sweetie

pooper scooper (nyc dogwalking codes lol)


----------



## Miskatonic

hey lois... diarrhea.


----------



## littlefairywren

Why don't you go back to that doctor and have him suck the fat out of your head?


----------



## Timberwolf

I can't think without it...


----------



## Sweetie

coffee coffee coffee.....


----------



## nitewriter

I suggest you switch to DeCaf, _unless_ you don't want to go to sleep until 2012


----------



## littlefairywren

To sleep, perchance to dream.


----------



## nitewriter

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Sweetie

Christmas Eve at the mall


----------



## nitewriter

List - Check
Patience - Check
Sensible Shoes with Dr Scholl's inserts - Double Check!


----------



## Sweetie

The check is in the mail.


----------



## nitewriter

Sweetie said:


> The check is in the mail.



And I'm the Queen of Katmandu!


----------



## BBWbonnie

I'm the King of the castle and your the dirty rascal!


----------



## MattB

Dirty Rotten Imbeciles


----------



## Linda

Dirty Rotten Filty Stinkin Rich


----------



## OneWickedAngel

You're a rich girl and you've gone too far 'cause you know it don't matter anyway.


----------



## spiritangel

if I was a rich girl I would own Tim Holtz s company


----------



## nitewriter

:batting: "Is that who you've been keeping company with?" :batting:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Three's Company


----------



## nitewriter

OneWickedAngel said:


> Three's Company



:blush::batting:And Four is an Orgy:batting::blush:


----------



## Timberwolf

Five will be a demonstration... :blink:


----------



## littlefairywren

"Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, the eyes, the eyes, not around the eyes, don't look around my eyes, look into my eyes, you're under."


----------



## spiritangel

ooh ooh witchy woman


----------



## nitewriter

Bubble,bubble toil and trouble....one more word and *zap* you're Barney Rubble!


----------



## MattB

I can only sing in the bathtub.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Rubber ducky you're the one, 
You make bath time so much fun
Rubber ducky I'm awfully found of you


----------



## Sweetie

You have to put down the ducky if you want to play the saxophone...


----------



## littlefairywren

The Lost Boys


----------



## spiritangel

Seventh Heaven


----------



## Sweetie

Jessica Biel


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::smitten: Jessica Rabbit :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Sweetie

I'm not bad...I'm just drawn that way...


----------



## nitewriter

Drawn like a moth to the flame :shocked:


----------



## MattB

Is this burning, an eternal flame?


----------



## nitewriter

nope, just the enchiladas


----------



## Adamantoise

Heartburn...


----------



## Sweetie

You give me fever...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

night sweats


----------



## MattB

Fright Night


----------



## nitewriter

" Attack of the 50 Foot Woman.......Just when you thought it was safe to go back to the Drive-In"


----------



## Linda

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## nitewriter

"Antacids? Aisle 2."


----------



## rockhound225

"I'm not even supposed to be here today. It's my day off!"


----------



## Sweetie

I'm so glad you were here today!


----------



## nitewriter

here today gone tomorrow


----------



## spiritangel

the sun will come out tomorrow


----------



## Sweetie

don't rain on my parade


----------



## nitewriter

Let it snow let it snow let it snow!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Avalanche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockhound225

The other night, I went to a boxing match and a hockey game broke out.


----------



## nitewriter

Keep your hands on the stick and your stick on the ice!Shoot the puck straight and true towards the Goalie's crotch!:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Sweetie

Ouchies!


----------



## BBWbonnie

painnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Sweetie

Love hurts... (pardon me if you all find a slightly negative spin on my posts lately, but thats what came to mind)...


----------



## nitewriter

Been there, done that. Remember, Time wounds all heels:doh:


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> Been there, done that. Remember, Time wounds all heels:doh:



Thanks for the giggle. 

Back to our free association...

Time traveler


----------



## Linda

Here, there and everywhere.


----------



## BBWbonnie

whores:doh:


----------



## qwertyman173

She tasted of cigarettes


----------



## Timberwolf

Eww... another one of these cold ashtrays... *chokes*


----------



## nitewriter

Timberwolf said:


> Eww... another one of these cold ashtrays... *chokes*



It is an acquired taste.....one I don't care to acquire


----------



## nitewriter

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## Timberwolf

Yeah... Cheers on this year being better than the last.


----------



## Sweetie

Let the good times roll.


----------



## Timberwolf

Some nice rolls you got there...


----------



## nitewriter

We got Kaiser, Portugeese, Egg, you name it we got it!


----------



## Timberwolf

I hope you don't mind me doubting this...


----------



## nitewriter

Thomas? is that you?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do I look like a tank engine? :blink:


----------



## rockhound225

Meanwhile, on the Isle of Sodor...


----------



## Sweetie

I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## peloton

you can take it!


----------



## rockhound225

Eat all that you want, but eat all that you take


----------



## willowmoon

Take on me ... take me on


----------



## Sweetie

Is that a challenge?


----------



## Timberwolf

You'd better act quick, he'll be gone in no time...


----------



## pegz

Gone in 60 seconds?


----------



## Adamantoise

Car crime... >_>


----------



## Linda

Keep your hands at 10 and 2.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Keep your hands to yourself!


----------



## spiritangel

gotta love the girl moves to remove unwanted hands


----------



## willowmoon

She said "Don't hand me no lines, and keep your hands to yourself." 

Ah yes, the Georgia Satellites.


----------



## spiritangel

haha he just totally cracked me up

Don't you know how to treat a lady


----------



## snuggletiger

Gilmorris!!Gilmorris!!


----------



## Timberwolf

Life's ways are interesting, sometimes...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you are one.


----------



## pegz

You are what you eat


----------



## Timberwolf

Eat your heart out.


----------



## Sweetie

Hannibal the Cannibal.


----------



## willowmoon

Hannibal Navies


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Navy S.E.A.L.


----------



## spiritangel

men in uniform yummmm


----------



## Sweetie

Stripes (the movie)


----------



## Timberwolf

Drag Strip (don't ask...)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Rupaul's Drag Race


----------



## bbwbodyartist

Fierce! (I love that show btw!)


----------



## Timberwolf

Never heard of... :blink:


----------



## Linda

Who? What? Where?


----------



## spiritangel

How and why?


----------



## Sweetie

Because I said so...


----------



## MattB

So...a needle pulling thread.


----------



## spiritangel

How do you solve a problem like Maria?


----------



## pegz

Sound Of Music


----------



## BBWbonnie

The hills are alive with the sound of musssssssssic


----------



## willowmoon

The Hills Have Eyes ...


----------



## rockhound225

Eye see what you did there...


----------



## Sweetie

Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil....


----------



## rockhound225

Something smells evil in here...


----------



## Sweetie

My brother's feet...


----------



## littlefairywren

Hobbits......


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Hobbits......



and Fairies and Elves...Oh My!!!!!


----------



## BBWbonnie

Lions and tigers and bears OH MY


----------



## nitewriter

Toto, I don't think we're in Kansas anymore.


----------



## Sweetie

I got the blues.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kraft Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## spiritangel

add in some bacon and some extra cheese yummmm


----------



## willowmoon

More bacon, Homer?

View attachment drooling-homer-simpson.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

They call me Mellow Yellow,
_Quite Rightly..._


----------



## MattB

E-lec-trical Banana...


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> E-lec-trical Banana...



for the man with something extra!:smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf

Batteries not included...


----------



## willowmoon

Offer void in Utah ....


----------



## Timberwolf

Null & Void


----------



## nitewriter

Act TODAY!, Don't DELAY!!!, Offer Expires Midnight Jan 6th, 2020!!!


----------



## Sweetie

She who hesitates is lost....


----------



## nitewriter

Sweetie said:


> She who hesitates is lost....



Thats why God made GPS......recalculating


----------



## willowmoon

Blame the machines


----------



## spiritangel

'it was during the robot wars on earth that bastard optimus prime"


----------



## nitewriter

"Hello Dave, I'm the HAL5000 my job is to make your life easier on the Spacestation"


----------



## rockhound225

"Well Mike, the ol' Satelite of Love is over 10 years old, so ya gotta expect some systems to just start fritzing out..."


----------



## nitewriter

Hello, I'm here to replace the MoJo Module to keep your system UP &running


----------



## spiritangel

Migraines and confusion


----------



## fat hiker

"... Feversham West, next stop Paddington..."


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh wow, a nice childhood memory.....Paddington Bear


----------



## nitewriter

"Memories light the corners of my mind.":happy:


----------



## spiritangel

ahhh the good old days


----------



## MattB

I thought they'd never end...


----------



## littlefairywren

It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)


----------



## Adamantoise

Judgement Day


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Revelations


----------



## MattB

The Trooper


----------



## Mishty

SUPER TROOPERS!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

get your kicks at route 66


----------



## nitewriter

The Chairman of the Board


----------



## Sweetie

Frank Sinatra


----------



## MattB

Ol' Blue Eyes...


----------



## Mishty

Blue moon of Kentucky....


----------



## littlefairywren

Chicken!!! Bok...bok.


----------



## Mishty

Yaaaaaaaaaaeah they come to snuff the rooster


----------



## MattB

Little Red Rooster


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Red, Red Wine


----------



## rockhound225

Riverboat Red


----------



## MattB

Panama Red


----------



## rockhound225

Red Zone Cuba


----------



## nitewriter

Havana Cigars


----------



## spiritangel

"Smoke me a kipper I'll be back for breakfast"


----------



## Linda

What about breakfast at Tiffany's?


----------



## nitewriter

Okay, Who had the Scrambled Eggs with a side order of Tiara?


----------



## willowmoon

Yes I am, Sam I am


----------



## spiritangel

I don't like green eggs and ham


----------



## nitewriter

I do not like them on a log,I do not like them in a bog, I do not like them whilst getting flogged


----------



## littlefairywren

BDSM .................


----------



## Adamantoise

Algolagnia.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hanky panky


----------



## nitewriter

If the whip fits....


----------



## littlefairywren

Whipper Snipper


----------



## nitewriter

Inspector Harry"Snapper"Organs of New Scotland Yard's Sex Crimes Eunich


----------



## littlefairywren

Mouthpipe.....


----------



## BBWbonnie

Incey wincey spider


----------



## Linda

Little Miss Muffet


----------



## littlefairywren

Ruffled panties


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Big Gal's Lingerie Sale


----------



## spiritangel

Gotta love a sale


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"I'm the baby, gotta love me!"


----------



## spiritangel

nnot the mamma


----------



## metabliss

Mama didn't raise no fool!


----------



## mel

the blues


----------



## rellis10

The Blues Brothers


----------



## MattB

Brothers In Arms


----------



## OneWickedAngel

These mist covered mountains


----------



## littlefairywren

Play Misty For Me


----------



## Adamantoise

"Thanks for calling-do you have a request?"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Take off all your clothes and tell me what you're wearing."

I actually said this in the ear one of my agency's help desk operators just as she opened the lines and took a call. She had to put the client on hold as she _completely_ lost it. Suffice it to say, I was thoroughly cussed out after she regained control and finished assisting the person.


----------



## nitewriter

OneWickedAngel said:


> "Take off all your clothes and tell me what you're wearing."



The biggest grin you ever saw


----------



## littlefairywren

Cheshire cat


----------



## nitewriter

"I'm late! I'm late for a very important date!"


----------



## spiritangel

Graphic 45 how I drool and drool and wish I could afford that paper pad


----------



## willowmoon

Colt 45 Malt Liquor


----------



## metabliss

One, two, three and to the fo' Snoop Doggy Dogg and Dr. Dre is at the do'


----------



## Zandoz

I hear you knocking but you can't come in 
I hear you knocking ,go back where you've been


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Opportunity knocking


----------



## spiritangel

the postman rings twice


----------



## pegz

twice as nice


----------



## littlefairywren

Two heads are better than one.


----------



## Linda

Pleasure and Pain


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bow: It hurts soooo good:bow::bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

You always hurt the one you love


----------



## spiritangel

Love hurts, love smarts


----------



## willowmoon

Get Smart .........


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Get Up, Get Down, Get Funky, Get Loose


----------



## kristineirl

_my neck, my back. lick my etc and my etc._

oh my god my brain.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm losing my freakin' mind!


----------



## MattB

Ow! My freakin' ears!


----------



## kristineirl

dental plan. 
lisa needs braces


----------



## MattB

Lisa needs braces...


----------



## Linda

Brace yourself, this is about to get ugly.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ugly is as ugly does. 
So, so true!


----------



## nitewriter

Beauty is only skin deep, but Ugly is to the bone!


----------



## Adamantoise

Bad To the Bone.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sticks and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sticks and stones may break my bones but whips and chains excite me


----------



## MattB

Change mine to Miracle Whip.


----------



## nitewriter

" Make mine Reddi Whip:wubu:"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Make my day


----------



## Mishty

Do I feel lucky?
Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## spiritangel

I should be so lucky lucky lucky 

I should be so lucky in love


----------



## willowmoon

So come on, come on, do the locomotion with me ....


----------



## MattB

Drivin' that train...


----------



## Linda

I think I can! I think I can!


----------



## littlefairywren

Here we are now
Entertain us
Cuz we're stupid
And contagious!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Through early morning fog I see 
visions of the things to be 
the pains that are withheld for me 
I realize and I can see


----------



## Sweetie

memories light the corners of my mind...


----------



## nitewriter

Sweetie said:


> memories light the corners of my mind...



:shocked: Brain Droppings :shocked:


----------



## Mishty

GUANO?!


----------



## nitewriter

This can be yours for only 4 flexpays of $99.99! Act Today Don't Delay!Quantities are limited!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: Operators are standing by!


----------



## spiritangel

gauranteed to fall appart or become a treasured dust collector


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> gauranteed to fall appart or become a treasured dust collector



" This looks loke a job for *DUST BUSTER!!!*"


----------



## MattB

Dust Bunnies.


----------



## littlefairywren

Bunny boiler


----------



## Adamantoise

Fatal Attraction.


----------



## littlefairywren

Opposites attract....but don't necessarily work.


----------



## Linda

I take two steps forward. I take two steps back.


----------



## littlefairywren

"So they all come and dance beside me 
move with me, jam with me 
and if your good i take you home with me"


----------



## Sweetie

Can't touch this...


----------



## spiritangel

Parachute Pants


----------



## nitewriter

It's Hammer time!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Extreme Home Make Over


----------



## willowmoon

Hey kids, always recycle TO THE EXTREME!!

Poochie from "The Simpsons"


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal..

(After all these years, I still know the lyrics to Ice Ice Baby lol)


----------



## pegz

Vanilla Ice...cream


----------



## nitewriter

Stick a Cow in a Freezer, what do you get?..... Ice Milk:doh:


----------



## spiritangel

which is never as good as icecream


----------



## MattB

There will be time for the frozen pudding wagon later...


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> There will be time for the frozen pudding wagon later...



"But First The main course Frank Finelli's Famous Five Alarm Chili!!!:eat1::eat1:"


----------



## spiritangel

all I see is homer on his vision quest


----------



## kristineirl

note to self: stop doing anything


----------



## nitewriter

Can we do something now??? Inquiring minds want to know.:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Adamantoise

Start the engine.


----------



## spiritangel

on your marks, get set, go


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> on your marks, get set, go



To Infinity and Beyond!!!........"are we there yet?"


----------



## MattB

Not far now.


----------



## Mishty

Far and.....away.


----------



## spiritangel

in the land of fairytales where every girl is a princess


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Princess Bride


----------



## willowmoon

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Corpse Bride


----------



## Mishty

Bridesmaids 







Scorsese!


----------



## littlefairywren

Bottoms up!


----------



## willowmoon

Apple Bottoms jeans


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Eve's Apple


----------



## littlefairywren

Adam's Rib


----------



## Mishty

I want my baby back baby back baby back riiibs.


----------



## kristineirl

may we have an awesome blossom please? extra awesome.

 the office, y'all


----------



## littlefairywren

Hearts and flowers


----------



## Adamantoise

Sweetness in abundance.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm not fat, I'm fluffy.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fat IS flavour!


----------



## spiritangel

nothing like a well marbled piece of steak


----------



## Weirdo890

Vegetables are what I feed my future steaks.


----------



## pegz

steak knives


----------



## nitewriter

pegz said:


> steak knives



The perfect wedding gift.......NOT:huh:


----------



## mel

a bag of dog poop


----------



## willowmoon

Tag 'em and bag 'em


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Rack 'em, pack 'em and stack 'em"


----------



## Mishty

Shitters and spitters....


----------



## snuggletiger

Pitcher or Catcher


----------



## Mishty

heeeey battah battah battah SCHWING battttah


----------



## pegz

waynes world


----------



## littlefairywren

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Mishty

EASY come EASY go.....


----------



## MattB

NO! We will not let you go!


----------



## Mishty

...just leave the pieces when you go.


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't sweep it under the rug!


----------



## BBWbonnie

Snow white and the 7 dwarfs


----------



## pegz

little people, big world


----------



## nitewriter

Vanity Cases......Little People/:bow:BIG EGOS:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Good things come in small packages. Or short, as the case may be


----------



## BBWbonnie

This made me think of little dicks


----------



## littlefairywren

Mini franks


----------



## MattB

Teenie weenies.


----------



## littlefairywren

Yellow Polka Dot Bikini


----------



## Weirdo890

Does this make me look fat?


----------



## spiritangel

its Dims of course it does


----------



## Weirdo890

Am I fat enough for you?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I love you just the way you are


----------



## BBWbonnie

My cat silvy


----------



## willowmoon

Come to heaven silva halo.


----------



## littlefairywren

80's flashbacks


----------



## pegz

flashdance


----------



## MattB

Flashbeagle.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Red Baron


----------



## Linda

Pizza in a box


----------



## nitewriter

Linda said:


> Pizza in a box



Contains all 4 food groups Tomatoes, Cheese, Pepperoni & Bread:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Weirdo890

I got your four basic food groups: Beans, Bacon, Whiskey, and Lard.


----------



## MattB

Whiskey in the Jar.


----------



## Weirdo890

Keeps her face in a jar by the door.


----------



## littlefairywren

Yesterday's pickles


----------



## pegz

Vlassic ~ That's the best pickle I ever heard


----------



## Sweetie

George Burns


----------



## spiritangel

Smoker of Cigars


----------



## pegz

Groucho Marx


----------



## spiritangel

Hey Hey Its Saturday


----------



## nitewriter

You Bet Your Life....Whats the secret word?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

What's the word? Thunderbird!


----------



## willowmoon

Thunder, thunder, thunder, Thundercats!


----------



## nitewriter

Liono!!! Don't go into :wubu:Cheetara's Lair:smitten: without protection!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Trojan...........


----------



## MattB

Rabbit....


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Honey


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Honey Rider


----------



## littlefairywren

"The things I do for England."


----------



## nitewriter

"Oh Behave!"


----------



## pegz

shagadelic baby


----------



## spiritangel

Best Iconoclasts ever


----------



## pegz

Ever Thine, Ever Mine, Ever More


----------



## nitewriter

pegz said:


> Ever Thine, Ever Mine, Ever More



says the Raven....nevermore


----------



## willowmoon

stark ravin' mad


----------



## pegz

stark naked


----------



## Adamantoise

Donning the One-Button-Suit.


----------



## Weirdo890

Hooray for your one-eyed trouser snake!


----------



## nitewriter

mantihose? .....Aisle 3 in the back


----------



## BBWbonnie

When I think of aisles I think of FOOD aisles:eat1:


----------



## Adamantoise

Rows of tinned soup...:eat1:


----------



## willowmoon

Andy Warhol


----------



## Weirdo890

Oh god, mad as a brush.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

.....MadTV


----------



## spiritangel

thats just insanity


----------



## littlefairywren

Straight Jacket


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Straight Jacket



Yes! in a 44 Regular in a bold chartruese, with ruffles on the collar and sleeves please!


----------



## pegz

fashion diva


----------



## Adamantoise

Catwalks and flash-photography.


----------



## MattB

"Le Tigre"


----------



## imaginarydiva21

meow.........


----------



## spiritangel

The Cat in the Hat sat on the Mat


----------



## willowmoon

The Mad Hatter


----------



## spiritangel

Tea partys through the looking glass


----------



## Adamantoise

A very happy unbirthday!


----------



## pegz

birthday suit


----------



## Adamantoise

Is it just me, or has it gotten rather chilly in here?


----------



## willowmoon

"It's a bit nipply out, I mean nippy out. What did I say, nipple? There is a nip in the air, though." _(Chevy Chase in "Christmas Vacation")_


----------



## MattB

Roll over Liberty...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

With liberty and justice for all.


----------



## willowmoon

Harvester of Sorrow


----------



## Weirdo890

Harbinger of Doom!


----------



## nitewriter

:goodbye::sad::really sad:"Oh Woe is Me!!!!":really sad::sad::goodbye:


----------



## pegz

suck it up cupcake


----------



## Adamantoise

Grit yer teeth and face the day.


----------



## nitewriter

constipation:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Adamantoise

Eat more bran-for goodness sake!


----------



## spiritangel

its a Bran Nue Dae


----------



## willowmoon

Die Fledermaus


----------



## nitewriter

I'll take German Opera For $200.00 Alex!


----------



## willowmoon

Ooooh the Germans are mad at me!

Classic.


----------



## MattB

Ve still have enough to buy the Cleveland Browns.


----------



## nitewriter

" You don't have enough to buy the Toledo Mud Hens!!!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Adamantoise

To get to the other side...


----------



## nitewriter

...and next on the Food Channel Road Kill Recipes.


----------



## MattB

Dude, that is MONEY.


----------



## mel

money money mooonneeeyyyyyy


----------



## rockhound225

Scrooge McDuck


----------



## littlefairywren

"I am the terror that flaps in the night."


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> "I am the terror that flaps in the night."



" Yes it is I DARKWING DUCK!!!"


----------



## spiritangel

We need a disney classics chanel for all the old epic cartoons


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> We need a disney classics chanel for all the old epic cartoons



Tom & Jerry, Heckel & Jeckle, Bevis & Butthead, Crusader Rabbit, Clutch Cargo , Speed Racer, Transformers & Thundercats:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Inhibited

nitewriter said:


> Tom & Jerry, Heckel & Jeckle, Bevis & Butthead, Crusader Rabbit, Clutch Cargo , Speed Racer, Transformers & Thundercats:bounce::bounce::bounce:



Power rangers.


----------



## willowmoon

Ranger Rick magazine


----------



## pegz

stranger danger


----------



## balletguy

strangers with candy


----------



## pegz

candy is dandy


----------



## balletguy

liquor is quicker


----------



## pegz

the quick and the dead


----------



## willowmoon

Flight of the Living Dead 

(great movie, btw)


----------



## mel

flight of the concord


----------



## balletguy

Funny TV


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> Funny TV



Tosh.0........


----------



## balletguy

Inhibited said:


> Tosh.0........



Candy:eat2:


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> Candy:eat2:



Fruit Tingles....


----------



## balletguy

Inhibited said:


> Fruit Tingles....



Fruit rol-ups


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> Fruit rol-ups



Space Bars...


----------



## balletguy

Inhibited said:


> Space Bars...



Space ghost


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> Space ghost



Space cowboy....


----------



## balletguy

Inhibited said:


> Space cowboy....



Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> Dallas Cowboys



North QLD Cowboys..


----------



## willowmoon

North By Northwest


----------



## balletguy

Mount Rushmore


----------



## MattB

Mount Splashmore


----------



## balletguy

Splash Mountain


----------



## mel

getting wet


----------



## balletguy

The ocean...


----------



## mel

blue water and the best scent in the world


----------



## balletguy

The Keys


----------



## mel

pina coladas


----------



## balletguy

You are making me thristy


----------



## mel

i laughed


----------



## balletguy

It is great to laugh


----------



## mel

belly laugh


----------



## balletguy

Bellys make me smile


----------



## mel

get in my belly


----------



## balletguy

Sounds like a plan


----------



## mel

mcdonalds (not sure where that came from, lol)


----------



## balletguy

Ha... now that was funny


----------



## mel

chicken soup for the soul


----------



## balletguy

Homemade soup


----------



## mel

veggie soup


----------



## balletguy

Veggie pizza


----------



## mel

cheese pizza


----------



## balletguy

cheesesteak


----------



## SuziQ

I'm hungry!! :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

Hungryman Frozen Dinners


----------



## littlefairywren

Meat popsicle


----------



## mel

oh my!!!! !


----------



## Inhibited

mel said:


> oh my!!!! !



Golly Gosh..


----------



## balletguy

Holly Cow


----------



## Linda

Indian Cousine


----------



## balletguy

Cleveland Indians


----------



## nitewriter

Indian Motorcycles


----------



## balletguy

Bike Ralley


----------



## nitewriter

motorcross


----------



## MattB

Motorhead.


----------



## Timberwolf

Heavy Metal.


----------



## nitewriter

lead


----------



## Adamantoise

Poisonous material.


----------



## spiritangel

arsenic and old lace


----------



## MattB

Paper Lace


----------



## nitewriter

Grandma's Doilies


----------



## balletguy

Cookies:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> Cookies:eat2:



...and milk, mustn't forget the milk!


----------



## Timberwolf

Milky Way...


----------



## pegz

in the sky... and "in muh belly"


----------



## Sweetie

belly laughs


----------



## balletguy

Funny


----------



## nitewriter

...and now for something completely different


----------



## balletguy

English


----------



## MattB

Muffins!!!


----------



## balletguy

blueberry


----------



## Timberwolf

Violet ...


----------



## balletguy

purple....


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> purple....



Rain..............


----------



## balletguy

Prince.......


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> Prince.......



Love Symbol........


----------



## balletguy

Unique....


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> Unique....




Individual..........


----------



## balletguy

Choices......


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> Choices......



Regrets....


----------



## balletguy

Inhibited said:


> Regrets....



I have had many of them


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> I have had many of them



Learn from your mistakes..

that was the first thing that came to mind
not a personal attack ..


----------



## balletguy

Always....


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> Always....



Always and forever...


----------



## balletguy

good song.......


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> good song.......



Dance the night away...


----------



## balletguy

Inhibited said:


> Dance the night away...



sounds like a good idea


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> sounds like a good idea



at the time......


----------



## balletguy

Inhibited said:


> at the time......



I was busy with


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> I was busy with



Selling people things they don't need..


----------



## nitewriter

For only 3 payments of $9.95 you can have your very own Garden Weasel!


----------



## balletguy

Just what I need!!!


----------



## nitewriter

One pair of Mantyhose with an extra large third leg. Yes Sir we have them. Will that be Cash or Charge?:batting:


----------



## Inhibited

I want a pair..... Charge....


----------



## nitewriter

For the Man with something Extra.....and the Woman who desires it!:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Fattitude1

What can I do for you?


----------



## MattB

I want to buy some CHEESE!


----------



## Inhibited

Rat!..........


----------



## Linda

You Geeky Rat Bastards!


----------



## nitewriter

Sticks & Stones may break my bones but words will never....DUCK, noun at 4 O'Clock!!!!


----------



## Inhibited

Rock around the clock..


----------



## Adamantoise

Up all night.


----------



## nitewriter

never eat 4 Alarm Chili ice cream before bedtime!


----------



## daddyoh70

Last night I had a pleasant nightmare.


----------



## balletguy

Very Intresting


----------



## Fattitude1

.... but not FUNNY!


----------



## nitewriter

On a more serious note....C _sharp_


----------



## Fattitude1

better c sharp or you'll b flat


----------



## nitewriter

Fattitude1 said:


> better c sharp or you'll b flat



broke without a pot to pi$$ in !!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Pot calling the kettle black


----------



## balletguy

Pot....


----------



## nitewriter

" One toke over the road, Sweet Jesus":bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## balletguy

holy cow


----------



## nitewriter

Phil Rizzuto


----------



## balletguy

baseball


----------



## Inhibited

Wii..............


----------



## balletguy

will smith


----------



## willowmoon

Alan Smithee


----------



## nitewriter

"Smithers!" ..... "Yes, Mr. Burns."


----------



## Adamantoise

Shameless sycophancy...


----------



## MattB

You looken sharpen todayen Mein Herr...


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> You looken sharpen todayen Mein Herr...



YES I DO! Suck up to me some more Toady!:huh::huh::huh:


----------



## Inhibited

nitewriter said:


> YES I DO! Suck up to me some more Toady!:huh::huh::huh:



Chupa Chups


----------



## spiritangel

Chuppa Chups minis yummmmm


----------



## rockhound225

Red Mini Cooper


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Deuce Coupe


----------



## MattB

Deuce Coupes of Raisins


----------



## rockhound225

California Raisins


----------



## SuziQ

Oatmeal raisin cookies with walnuts :eat2:


----------



## balletguy

nuts.....


----------



## Inhibited

Nutella......


----------



## spiritangel

Tiny Teddies


----------



## balletguy

I like the sound of that


----------



## Inhibited

balletguy said:


> I like the sound of that



Sounds of then...


----------



## spiritangel

Sounds of silence


----------



## willowmoon

Silent Night, Deadly Night


----------



## balletguy

A Lost Classic


----------



## rockhound225

Loves Labors Won


----------



## nitewriter

Labor One, Slackers Nothing


----------



## Inhibited

nitewriter said:


> Labor One, Slackers Nothing



Hard Yakka


----------



## littlefairywren

KingGee......


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> KingGee......



Stubbies..


----------



## littlefairywren

Rule of thumb. Which relates to bottom crack. Good grief I said bottom crack.


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Rule of thumb. Which relates to bottom crack. Good grief I said bottom crack.



Thumb Wrestling...


----------



## MrSensible

Toe Wrestling (Yes, it's actually real.)


----------



## Timberwolf

Wrestlemania


----------



## rockhound225

Pyromania "Burn, baby, burn"


----------



## Inhibited

rockhound225 said:


> Pyromania "Burn, baby, burn"



Bonfire...


----------



## spiritangel

Fire cracker night (oh how I miss them)


----------



## nitewriter

Got a match?


----------



## Inhibited

nitewriter said:


> Got a match?



Tennis....


----------



## spiritangel

Sneaking into white city


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

We built this city on Rock and Roll.


----------



## nitewriter

Thank you for going Greyhound! Next Stop Cleveland!


----------



## pegz

Cleveland Rocks! (Drew Carey)


----------



## rockhound225

Oswald and Lewis


----------



## littlefairywren

Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## MattB

1.21 Gigawatts!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## rockhound225

"Run for it, Marty!!!!!"


----------



## pegz

Marty McFly


----------



## nitewriter

Back to the Future


----------



## littlefairywren

Letting go of the past.


----------



## spiritangel

Living in the Present


----------



## pegz

present and accounted for


----------



## nitewriter

"Accounting? Third Floor just past the water cooler.":happy:


----------



## Inhibited

nitewriter said:


> "Accounting? Third Floor just past the water cooler.":happy:



Are you being served?


----------



## nitewriter

Inhibited said:


> Are you being served?



"yes, Mrs. Solcombe is fetching me a Teddy. Thank you Captain Peacock!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Mrs Peacock in the library with a machete.


----------



## nitewriter

Colonel Mustard in the Bathroom with a plunger


----------



## balletguy

The 1980s


----------



## pegz

Hair Bands


----------



## balletguy

something i dont need


----------



## pegz

mariachi band


----------



## balletguy

Mexico....


----------



## pegz

vacation in Cabo


----------



## balletguy

relaxing....


----------



## pegz

soothing....listening to the waves crashing


----------



## nitewriter

pegz said:


> soothing....listening to the waves crashing



:smitten: Burt Lancaster & Debra Kerr on the beach in "From here to Eternity":smitten:


----------



## pegz

Beach Blanket Bingo ~ Frankie and Annette


----------



## nitewriter

Bonzo goes to College - Ronald Reagan

Movie ruined his career look where he ended up


----------



## pegz

politically speaking....


----------



## spiritangel

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pegz

sleeping beauty


----------



## littlefairywren

Prince Charming


----------



## nitewriter

Good Kisser


----------



## balletguy

Old movies


----------



## Inhibited

Drive-ins........


----------



## balletguy

bad yet good food


----------



## Inhibited

Maccas..............


----------



## balletguy

Something I dont know what it is


----------



## Inhibited

knowledge is power...


----------



## balletguy

power to the people


----------



## pegz

party people in the place to be


----------



## Adamantoise

C'mon-let's go clubbing!!!


----------



## pegz

Chub Club


----------



## snuggletiger

Fight Club


----------



## pegz

I'd rather fight than switch...


----------



## willowmoon

Switched at birth


----------



## nitewriter

willowmoon said:


> Switched at birth



"Whipped at BIRTH!!!! Call Child Services!!!!!!"


----------



## pegz

whipped cream


----------



## nitewriter

with Cherries on top


----------



## Inhibited

nitewriter said:


> with Cherries on top



Dipped in chocolate


----------



## nitewriter

Death by Chocolate:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Linda

Devil's Food


----------



## pegz

devil's playground


----------



## Timberwolf

Hell's Kitchen


----------



## nitewriter

Timberwolf said:


> Hell's Kitchen



on the Food Network, Thursday 9 Eastern 8 Central


----------



## BBWbonnie

American TV


----------



## fat hiker

Galloping Gourmet


----------



## nitewriter

Strolling Epicurian


----------



## pegz

walk on by.....


----------



## MattB

Don't...Stop...


----------



## Lizzie

Thinkin' about tomorrow.


----------



## MattB

Tomorrow Never Knows


----------



## pegz

the nose knows


----------



## nitewriter

Skunk!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattB

Un skunque de Pew! Aieeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

Goodness gracious, great balls of burning farts! Batman


----------



## pegz

Wonder if Batman complains about the price of gas?


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Robin, it's quite simple. Drink a 2 liter bottle of soda, shaken not stirred with 2 pounds of Fava beans. inside of an hour you will have enough methane to power the Batmobile from Gotham City to Boise Idaho!


----------



## MattB

Gingerly, Robin...gingerly...


----------



## imfree

Free Association???....I had to pay for mine! 

View attachment Association greatest hits wb md sm.jpg


----------



## mel

money money moneyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## BBWbonnie

must be funny in a rich man world


----------



## nitewriter

If I were a Rich Man.....


----------



## pegz

Big and Rich


----------



## littlefairywren

Good things come in small packages


----------



## nitewriter

When she was good, She was very very good.:batting:But when she was bad,she was:wubu::bow:FANTASTIC!!!:bow::wubu:


----------



## pegz

Mae West....


----------



## balletguy

Classic....


----------



## Inhibited

Magnum.........


----------



## MattB

Blue Steel


----------



## pegz

blue velvet


----------



## SuziQ

and Elvis Presley's blue suede shoes (tacky! )


----------



## nitewriter

All you need is a can of Cerulian Blue Krylon Spray paint and a Pair of Hush Puppies........."gee thanks Mr. Wizard!"


----------



## littlefairywren

"A heart is not judged by how much you love; but by how much you are loved by others".


----------



## Timberwolf

Don't judge people by their looks.


----------



## Adamantoise

First impressions count.


----------



## littlefairywren

"I will count them. One noses, two noses, three noses..."


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::batting::smitten::smitten::batting::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Turn that frown upside down lol


----------



## BBWbonnie

Witches frown all the time


----------



## nitewriter

If I ate eye of newt, I don't think I'd be Smiling Jack!


----------



## pegz

hit the road...Jack


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack be nimble,
Jack be quick,
Jack jump over
The candlestick.


----------



## pegz

jumpin jack flash


----------



## BBWbonnie

whoopi goldberg


----------



## nitewriter

Making Whoopie :batting:


----------



## pegz

Bob Eubanks


----------



## Timberwolf

Movie posters


----------



## nitewriter

" Big Dreams...The Return of Traci Turnblad" In VISTAVISION


----------



## Weirdo890

Now in SMELLOVISION!


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> Now in SMELLOVISION!



:bow:Odorama:bow:


----------



## MattB

Futurama!


----------



## balletguy

The Simpsons


----------



## Weirdo890

Me fail English, that's unpossible!


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Summer School!


----------



## Weirdo890

School's out FOREVER!


----------



## BBWbonnie

Grease is the wordddddd


----------



## MattB

I got chills, they're multiplyin', and I'm looooooosin' control...


----------



## Weirdo890

Mayday!! Mayday!! We're going down like a lead brick!!


----------



## pegz

she's a brick house....


----------



## willowmoon

house/trance/techno ....


----------



## Weirdo890

Techno-babble! ARGHHH!


----------



## MattB

Castle Aaaaaaaarrrrghhhhh


----------



## nitewriter

"Arrgh Matey, wars my parrot?"


----------



## balletguy

A Pirate without a Parrott


----------



## SD007

lonely sad face :c


----------



## balletguy

shit happens


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> shit happens



Thats why God made the man who invented Charmin!


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't squeeze the Charmin goddammit!


----------



## balletguy

dont get 1 ply


----------



## Weirdo890

Two-ply toilet paper: Man's best friend.


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> Two-ply toilet paper: Man's best friend.



also a septic tanks worst enemy.


----------



## Weirdo890

Winston Rothschild of Rothschild's Sewage and Septic Sucking Services


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> Winston Rothschild of Rothschild's Sewage and Septic Sucking Services



AKA ~ :shocked: "THE TOXIC AVENGER!!!" :shocked:


----------



## Weirdo890

Avengers Assemble!!!!


----------



## BBWbonnie

Aja Aja Fighting!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Everybody was Kung-Fu Fighting!!! Hi-YA!!


----------



## spiritangel

Ahh those were the days


----------



## Weirdo890

All in the Family


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> All in the Family



Father Time, Mother Superior, Brother Rat, Sister Rosetta Stone and Crazy Cousin Leon who they keep locked up in the basement and NOBODY talks about.


----------



## Weirdo890

Barns always hide something evil!


----------



## nitewriter

" Where's Waldo?"


----------



## littlefairywren

Hide and seek.


----------



## MattB

Seek and Destroy


----------



## spiritangel

Conquer my soul


----------



## littlefairywren

Genghis Khan


----------



## Adamantoise

Moskau! Moskau!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Moscow on the Hudson :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

See the little saussage roll dancing in the oven so


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> See the little saussage roll dancing in the oven so



Into the arms of the Poppin Fresh Dinner Roll


----------



## Adamantoise

Freshly Baked.


----------



## nitewriter

Half Baked :insert picture of self here:


----------



## ClashCityRocker

new york super fudge chunk.


----------



## spiritangel

mmm chocolate a womans best friend


----------



## littlefairywren

Hot chocolate, warm socks, thick quilts and a wee cuddle


----------



## SD007

winter time!


----------



## spiritangel

Christmas in July


----------



## willowmoon

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## nitewriter

willowmoon said:


> The Nightmare Before Christmas



The Mastercard & Visa Bills _after_ Christmas :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## spiritangel

this is why I don't believe in credit cards


----------



## nitewriter

In God We Trust......All others pay Cash!


----------



## balletguy

the man in black


----------



## spiritangel

May he rest in peace


----------



## kaylaisamachine

May the force be with you.


----------



## nitewriter

Who was that Masked Man?


----------



## BBWbonnie

The mask Jim Carrey


----------



## needgoodname

The Mask of Zorro!!!! !!!! !!!!


----------



## nitewriter

Masking Tape? Aisle 3


----------



## Adamantoise

Thanks for the directions...


----------



## nitewriter

"you're welcome kind sir! ....And now for something completely different!


----------



## littlefairywren

"You complete me."


----------



## swinglifeaway

littlefairywren said:


> "You complete me."



......Sudoku


----------



## nitewriter

swinglifeaway said:


> ......Sudoku



Sister of lieutenant Sulu


----------



## littlefairywren

"Beam me up, Scotty!"


----------



## nitewriter

fascinating


----------



## mel

amazing dahling


----------



## MattB

"You look mahhhh-velous"


----------



## nitewriter

:wubu:Gorsh, I bet you say that to all Star Fleet Officers:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## spiritangel

some of whom I have met


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::batting::bounce::bounce::batting::bow:
WOW!!!


----------



## MattB

That's the Wow Factor.


----------



## spiritangel

well he certainly has the it factor


----------



## Adamantoise

A certain....I don't know what.


----------



## Weirdo890

What the hell was that?


----------



## pegz

it's a bird... it's a plane...


----------



## nitewriter

"This is your Captain speaking, Welcome to Albatross Airlines Flight#1055 non-stop to West Borneo where it is a balmy 119 degrees celcius. Please fasten your seatbelt in preparation for take off." :shocked:


----------



## MattB

I just want to tell you both good luck. We're all counting on you.


----------



## samuraiscott

MattB said:


> I just want to tell you both good luck. We're all counting on you.



No pressure, right?


----------



## nitewriter

:shocked::shocked::shocked:What me worry?:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf

No need to worry. He's quite experienced. He brought them all down, yet.

Not always in one piece, though...


----------



## nitewriter

"Captain?That thingie that says FUEL is beeping and flashing. What should I do?" "Smithers just hit it with a hammer until it stops! Thats a good man!"


----------



## spiritangel

"Your quite good at turning me on"


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::smitten:I am a stove, light my fire!:smitten::bow:....in best Puss in Boots voice


----------



## SD007

cat in an oven


----------



## balletguy

cat on a hot tin roof


----------



## nitewriter

Tiger,Tiger burning bright...


----------



## littlefairywren

Star light
Star bright
The first star I see tonight.....


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Star light
> Star bright
> The first star I see tonight.....



I wish I may
I wish I might
Oh #$%* its just a satellite


----------



## MattB

Georgia Satellites


----------



## spiritangel

video killed the radio star


----------



## samuraiscott

spiritangel said:


> video killed the radio star



(Talk About) Pop Muzik


----------



## nitewriter

Mama sang in the key of Q sharp


----------



## spiritangel

"I wanna be a starship ranger"


----------



## nitewriter

BARBER:
I wanted to be... a lumberjack!

Leaping from tree to tree, as they float down the mighty rivers of British Columbia. The Giant Redwood. The Larch. The Fir! The mighty Scots Pine! The lofty flowering Cherry! The plucky little Apsen! The limping Roo tree of Nigeria. The towering Wattle of Aldershot! The Maidenhead Weeping Water Plant! The naughty Leicestershire Flashing Oak! The flatulent Elm of West Ruislip! The Quercus Maximus Bamber Gascoigni! The Epigillus! The Barter Hughius Greenus!

With my best buddy by my side, we'd sing! Sing! Sing!

[singing]
I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay.
I sleep all night and I work all day.

MOUNTIES:
He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

BARBER:
I cut down trees. I eat my lunch.
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shoppin'
And have buttered scones for tea.

MOUNTIES:
He cuts down trees. He eats his lunch.
He goes to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays he goes shopping
And has buttered scones for tea.

He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

BARBER:
I cut down trees. I skip and jump.
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing
And hang around in bars.

MOUNTIES:
He cuts down trees. He skips and jumps.
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing
And hangs around in bars?!

He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

BARBER:
I cut down trees. I wear high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie,
Just like my dear Papa.


----------



## MattB

...and I thought you were so rugged!


----------



## nitewriter

:blush::blush::blush: no only my boxers are made out of recycled toothpicks:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## balletguy

ouch and yuck


----------



## nitewriter

" I warned you. You can touch, but you shouldn't eat!":shocked:


----------



## samuraiscott

nitewriter said:


> " I warned you. You can touch, but you shouldn't eat!":shocked:



You can look, but you can't touch......


----------



## nitewriter

" But Grandma, What Big Teeth you have!"


----------



## spiritangel

why is it I would preffer the wolf


----------



## MattB

Silver Bullet


----------



## nitewriter

Coors light coming up


----------



## balletguy

I'll have another


----------



## nitewriter

As Daddy used to say drink too many beers and everyone in bar looks like Jessica Simpson.....even Quasimoto the bouncer!


----------



## SD007

Let's get weird


----------



## willowmoon

Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## MattB

I lost on Jeopardy


----------



## Weirdo890

Celebrity Jeopardy, featuring Sean Connery.


----------



## nitewriter

"I'll take Shaken not Stirred for $500 Alex"


----------



## samuraiscott

"The name is Bond, James Bond."


----------



## nitewriter

"M wants to see you!"


----------



## Weirdo890

Dial M for Murder


----------



## nitewriter

Murder Inc.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Off with her head!"


----------



## nitewriter

Poor Little Alice


----------



## samuraiscott

nitewriter said:


> Poor Little Alice



Through the Looking Glass


----------



## nitewriter

samuraiscott said:


> Through the Looking Glass



"I spy pirates making for our position! Man the Cannons!"


----------



## spiritangel

It's a pirates life for me


----------



## samuraiscott

spiritangel said:


> It's a pirates life for me



Polly wants a cracker. BAWK!


----------



## Timberwolf

A cracked cracker... :blink:


----------



## MattB

Puttin' On The Ritz


----------



## spiritangel

Fred Astaire


----------



## littlefairywren

"You fill the air with smiles
For miles and miles and miles
Though you're no Mona Lisa
For world's I'd not replace
Your sunny, funny face"


----------



## nitewriter

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Weirdo890

Those Bette Davis eyes.


----------



## samuraiscott

Weirdo890 said:


> Those Bette Davis eyes.



Kim Carnes


----------



## littlefairywren

Cigarettes


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten:Smokey bedroom eyes:smitten:


----------



## balletguy

smokey da bear


----------



## nitewriter

Barney the Purple Dinosaur


----------



## littlefairywren

Puff the Magic Dragon


----------



## nitewriter

:batting:"Take a puff of this Magic Weed and Nirvana calls":batting:


----------



## samuraiscott

nitewriter said:


> :batting:"Take a puff of this Magic Weed and Nirvana calls":batting:



Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## pegz

this is getting on my last nirvana

:doh:


----------



## nitewriter

Is this where they are holding the seance to reach Kurt Cobain?


----------



## MattB

Witchboard


----------



## nitewriter

Topics for tonites discussion are,
Turning your Boss into a frog
Conjuring up a Love Spell &
Baking Aprodisacs into Death by Chocolate:bow:


----------



## balletguy

Bewitched


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> Bewitched



Bothered and Bewildered am I:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Dementia.............


----------



## nitewriter




----------



## MattB

Ball(s) Of Confusion...


----------



## samuraiscott

MattB said:


> Ball(s) Of Confusion...



Balls to the Wall


----------



## littlefairywren

Nuts.........


----------



## largenlovely

littlefairywren said:


> Nuts.........



Peanut Buster Parfait


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

largenlovely said:


> Peanut Buster Parfait



Fudgey goodness.


----------



## MattB

Superfudge!


----------



## nitewriter

Give me Liberty or Give me Death by Chocolate!!!:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## largenlovely

nitewriter said:


> Give me Liberty or Give me Death by Chocolate!!!:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:



Sexual chocolate


----------



## MattB

"That boy is gooooood!"


----------



## nitewriter

largenlovely said:


> Sexual chocolate



:bow:beats Viagra any day:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## yoopergirl

A spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down


----------



## MattB

...in the most delightful waaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Bird song in the early morning.


----------



## MattB

Ask and you shall receive...


----------



## largenlovely

MattB said:


> Ask and you shall receive...



Seek and you will find


----------



## nitewriter

largenlovely said:


> Seek and you will find



A GPS my Kingdom for a GPS!!!


----------



## MattB

Right turn...Ahead.


----------



## spiritangel

Halfway accross the galaxy and turn left


----------



## largenlovely

spiritangel said:


> Halfway accross the galaxy and turn left



It's the great space coaster


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

largenlovely said:


> It's the great space coaster



Roller coaster of love :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce::bounce: Love does have its ups & downs:bounce::bounce:


----------



## MattB

High on a mountain of love...


----------



## nitewriter

To Infinity and Beyond!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## balletguy

Bacl to the Future


----------



## samuraiscott

Where does he get such wonderful toys??


----------



## largenlovely

samuraiscott said:


> Where does he get such wonderful toys??



The island of misfit toys


----------



## MattB

Nobody wants a Charlie-in-the-box.


----------



## balletguy

Charles in charge


----------



## MattB

Joannie Loves Chachi


----------



## largenlovely

MattB said:


> Joannie Loves Chachi



Bob Loblaw's Law Blog


----------



## MattB

It's Log! It's Log! It's thick, it's heavy, it's wood!



largenlovely said:


> Bob Loblaw's Law Blog



(I had a geography teacher named Bob Loblaw...)


----------



## largenlovely

MattB said:


> (I had a geography teacher named Bob Loblaw...)



He made the wrong career choice lol


----------



## nitewriter

he's a Lumberjack and he's OK .....as long as he doesn't live out the rest of that Monty Python song


----------



## spiritangel

could be worse he could have the life of Brian.....


----------



## balletguy

Brian's Song


----------



## Sweetie

Are you ready for some football????? 

...I am!


----------



## largenlovely

Sweetie said:


> Are you ready for some football?????
> 
> ...I am!



Bocephus 

(and yes I am too!!)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

largenlovely said:


> Bocephus
> 
> (and yes I am too!!)



Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## nitewriter

HonkyTonk Cowboy


----------



## spiritangel

Rhinestones


----------



## fat hiker

Like a rhinestone cowboy...


----------



## genevathistime

Shiny.....


----------



## MattB

Danny isn't here Mrs. Torrance...


----------



## CastingPearls

Redrum REDRUM REDRUM!!!!


----------



## largenlovely

CastingPearls said:


> Redrum REDRUM REDRUM!!!!



Red Rover, Red Rover send Johnny right over

Just chose a random name there lol


----------



## SD007

Clifford the Big Red Dog


----------



## nitewriter

Sylvester, the big black pussycat.....sufferin succotash


----------



## balletguy

tweety bird


----------



## littlefairywren

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## balletguy

I want to go goose hunting


----------



## littlefairywren

"And there's a rabbit! Shoot him! Shoot him!"


----------



## balletguy

rabbit is yummy


----------



## nitewriter

Tastes like Chicken:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## largenlovely

nitewriter said:


> Tastes like Chicken:eat2::eat2::eat2:



Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## nitewriter

Why Thank You!, I'll have the Bayou Chicken Gumbo with a side order of Crawfish:eat1:


----------



## balletguy

new orleans


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> new orleans



:happy: The Big Easy :happy:


----------



## MattB

Easy Reader


----------



## nitewriter

Fun with Dick and Jane...See Spot. See Spot run.


----------



## largenlovely

nitewriter said:


> Fun with Dick and Jane...See Spot. See Spot run.



Jack and Jill went up the hill


----------



## SD007

"... to have a little fun, stupid Jill forgot her pill, and now they have a son"


----------



## MattB

Fractured Fairy Tales


----------



## nitewriter

largenlovely said:


> Jack and Jill went up the hill



Jack fell down and broke his Dick and Jill toked Mary Jane


----------



## rockhound225

MattB said:


> Fractured Fairy Tales



"Hey Rock! Watch me pull a rabbit outta my hat!"


----------



## MattB

rockhound225 said:


> "Hey Rock! Watch me pull a rabbit outta my hat!"



"A-gain????"


----------



## nitewriter

rockhound225 said:


> "Hey Rock! Watch me pull a rabbit outta my hat!"



"Roar!!!!" Whoops wrong hat!


----------



## littlefairywren

"This is an unbirthday party."


----------



## MattB

Mad Hatter


----------



## balletguy

A Fun Guy.....


----------



## MattB

A Fungus??


----------



## balletguy

Shrooms...........


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce: Magic Mushrooms:bounce:


----------



## samuraiscott

nitewriter said:


> :bounce: Magic Mushrooms:bounce:



Magic Man (Heart Song)


----------



## nitewriter

nothing up my sleeve!:bowresto!Alacasamcasaba!!!:bow:


----------



## MattB

Walla Walla Washington!


----------



## nitewriter

Frostbite Falls Minnesota


----------



## samuraiscott

nitewriter said:


> Frostbite Falls Minnesota



Minnesota Twins


----------



## nitewriter

Atlanta Braves


----------



## MattB

How 'bout that!


----------



## CPProp

Two 'bouts make a pair of bouts


----------



## littlefairywren

"I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts"


----------



## nitewriter

Merv Griffin......Hi Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

Hippogriff


----------



## CPProp

A creation of the mind


----------



## nitewriter

Idea, Nightmare, Hallucination......or was the last one from the Magic Mushrooms:shocked:


----------



## littlefairywren

A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## nitewriter

To Sleep , perchance to dream  Hi Kimberley


----------



## CPProp

Eine kleine Nachtmusik


----------



## MattB

99 Luftballons...Ja!


----------



## CPProp

Montgolfier ballon


----------



## littlefairywren

You're all just full of hot air!!


----------



## MattB

Tea in the Sahara, with you...


----------



## littlefairywren

Tea for Two


----------



## nitewriter

Tea and Sympathy


----------



## MattB

Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## balletguy

What a great tune


----------



## nitewriter

We will we will Rock you!


----------



## balletguy

Queen


----------



## MattB

News of the World


----------



## balletguy

England....


----------



## samuraiscott

balletguy said:


> England....



BULLOCKS!


----------



## balletguy

Sandra!


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> Sandra!



Dee in Love is a Many Splendored Thing


----------



## CPProp

Things aint what they used to be


----------



## nitewriter

To be or not to be....Is that a Question?


----------



## MattB

Mel Brooks


----------



## nitewriter

May the Schwartz be with You!


----------



## CPProp

An every day story of packet sauce mixes


----------



## MattB

Ramen Noodles, the Movie


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> Ramen Noodles, the Movie



See it with Rasinets!!!


----------



## CPProp

Say it with Roses (chocolates that is )


----------



## littlefairywren

Valentines Day


----------



## nitewriter

Say it with Roses....Four Roses...hic!


----------



## MattB

Skull and Roses


----------



## nitewriter

a touch of gray


----------



## spiritangel

but all I see is shades of grey not black and white like in fairytales Ive read


----------



## CPProp

That sounds a a little Grimm


----------



## nitewriter

Rupert????


----------



## littlefairywren

Bear.......


----------



## MattB

Pic-a-nic baskets!


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Jellystone Park!


----------



## CPProp

Park and Ride


----------



## nitewriter

Another one rides the Bus, and another ones gone and another ones gone. Another one rides the bus!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Shoot the hostage."


----------



## balletguy

Hunting


----------



## spiritangel

Rabbit Season


----------



## nitewriter

Shhh!!! be vewy vewy quiet. I'm hunting Wabbits!


----------



## CPProp

Warren Peace


----------



## spiritangel

The Dali Lama


----------



## nitewriter

Oom Shaka Lama Lama!


----------



## Fattitude1

das a fac', Jack!


----------



## nitewriter

Hit the Road Jack! and don'tcha come back no more no more no more no more


----------



## CPProp

No more school no more stick no more Bl**dy arithmetic


----------



## nitewriter

" One plus One equals Three??? What do you do for a living?"
" Me? Ise a Government Economist.":doh:


----------



## CPProp

Cash in the attic


----------



## nitewriter

water in the basement


----------



## CPProp

Water, water everywhere and not a drop to drink


----------



## nitewriter

water for my men and beer for my horses:bow:


----------



## samuraiscott

Horse's Ass


----------



## CPProp

Aspidistra mediumwave transmitter


----------



## nitewriter

"hmm..Interesting way to send a message. Sargent, What does it say?"
"It says take me to your leader or greeter, Sir
" That means he wants to see Obama or the guy at the front door at Wallmart"
" Send him a  and see how they respond."
"Wallmart it is Sir!"


----------



## Timberwolf

Land of confusion... :blink:


----------



## MattB

Spitting Image


----------



## spiritangel

family resemblance


----------



## samuraiscott

Family Tradition


----------



## MattB

Feats of strength


----------



## spiritangel

Roll Up Roll up see the strongest man in the world


----------



## CPProp

The circus is in town  oh the roar of the grease paint and the smell of the crowd.


----------



## samuraiscott

Everyone loves a Clown.......Except for Pennywise. No one likes Pennywise.


----------



## MattB

We all flooooooooat down here...


----------



## CPProp

Fishing By J R Hartley


----------



## nitewriter

A River Runs Through It


----------



## Timberwolf

Caution! You might get wet feet!


----------



## samuraiscott

Dripping wet with desire.


----------



## spiritangel

A swim might cool you down that or a cold shower


----------



## dharmabean

Singing in the Rain.. Just Singing in the Rain..


----------



## Timberwolf

Raindrops keep falling on my head...


----------



## dharmabean

Max Headroom


----------



## nitewriter

Minimus Brain


----------



## dharmabean

Austin Powers


----------



## MattB

Swinging London


----------



## dharmabean

Swing dancing.


----------



## MattB

Hellzapoppin'!


----------



## nitewriter

Orville Redenbacker


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Candy Land!


----------



## spiritangel

Its a rainbow of deliciousness


----------



## Timberwolf

Over the rainbow...


----------



## CPProp

Red and yellow and 
Pink and Green 
Purple and orange and blue 

I can sing a rainbow 
Sing a rainbow 
Sing a rainbow too


----------



## Timberwolf

Rainbow Dash...


----------



## samuraiscott

Punky Brewster


----------



## spiritangel

Hippie Enviromentalist


----------



## BBWbonnie

Long hair and flowers!


----------



## nitewriter

Treehugger..Watch out for splinters!!!


----------



## Timberwolf

Splinter cells... :blink:


----------



## CPProp

Shattered windscreen


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

They call the wind, Mariah.....


----------



## CPProp

Cromarty:
Gale warning issued 11 October 
Southeasterly gale force 8 expected later
Wind&#8232;Southeasterly 5 to 7, occasionally gale 8 later, becoming cyclonic later in south


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Cromarty:
> Gale warning issued 11 October
> Southeasterly gale force 8 expected later
> Wind&#8232;Southeasterly 5 to 7, occasionally gale 8 later, becoming cyclonic later in south



Thats a lotta wind son! Congress must be in Session!


----------



## spiritangel

They are all just a bunch of big girls blouses


----------



## CPProp

Ill go to the foot of our stairs!


----------



## Adamantoise

Thirteen steps...


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Thirteen steps...



Is that a 12 Step program with a Do-over thrown in?


----------



## spiritangel

well its better than following the yellow brick road that was some 'trip'


----------



## MattB

Are you hinting my apples aren't what they ought to be?


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> Are you hinting my apples aren't what they ought to be?



No! it was those Magic Mushrooms Man! After I ate one I saw God, Lenin & Nixon Playing Parchesi for the Keys to the Emerald City!


----------



## Timberwolf

You got apples? :blink:


----------



## nitewriter

YES, We have no Bananas, We have no Bananas Today!


----------



## Timberwolf

Daylight come and me wanna go home...


----------



## MattB

At dawn they sleep...


----------



## mel

and then eat BRAINS


----------



## samuraiscott

Zombie Kill of the Week goes to: Sister Mary Margaret.


----------



## nitewriter

samuraiscott said:


> Zombie Kill of the Week goes to: Sister Mary Margaret.



Principal of The Screaming Redeemer School. Scarsdale, NY


----------



## mel

Nuns and Rulers


----------



## samuraiscott

mel said:


> Nuns and Rulers



Too cool for school.


----------



## mel

Van Halen...dont know why LOL


----------



## samuraiscott

mel said:


> Van Halen...dont know why LOL



Hot For Teacher :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

samuraiscott said:


> Hot For Teacher :wubu:



Cool for School


----------



## LJ Rock

Kool & the Gang


----------



## Timberwolf

Cherish...


----------



## CPProp

Cherish chider wid icesh hic


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:I'll drink to that!:bow:


----------



## balletguy

beer me:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## samuraiscott

It's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## littlefairywren

Dark Shadows


----------



## CPProp

Cliff Richard and the Shadows


----------



## Adamantoise

The Frightened City.


----------



## CPProp

Nut bush city limits


----------



## samuraiscott

Austin City Limits


----------



## CPProp

Austin 7 a classic car


----------



## MattB

Somewhere in Texas, by the yellow sand.


----------



## samuraiscott

MattB said:


> Somewhere in Texas, by the yellow sand.



"I'm shuffelin' through the Texas sand, but my head's in Mississippi.."


----------



## nitewriter

In Mississippi yearning for BBQ and hushpuppies:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## MattB

Mississippi Queen


----------



## largenlovely

Mississippi mud pie...yummm


----------



## samuraiscott

Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia:eat1::eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

Sargent Garcia! It is I!Zorro!!!


----------



## samuraiscott

PUSS.....in Boots!


----------



## mel

lick my neck, lick my back, lick my ...


----------



## MattB

Lollipop! Lollipop! Oh lolly lolly lolly...


----------



## nitewriter

Has anyone seen my Candyland Game?


----------



## Timberwolf

I've seen some games at the Candystand...


----------



## CPProp

You cant beat liquorice for the running games  as my gran says it gives you a good run for your money


----------



## Mishty

I haven't ran since 1997.


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::blink::shocked:Kaopectate,Making things _Right_ or Solid since 1894!:shocked::blink::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

You put your right hand in, 
You put your right hand out.....


----------



## samuraiscott

That's absolutely NOT what it's all about.


----------



## MattB

What's all this then?


----------



## BBWbonnie

police man


----------



## MattB

Sting!...


----------



## spiritangel

ouch ouch ouch


----------



## CPProp

Ouch ouch ouch squashed on the couch


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Ouch ouch ouch squashed on the couch



 I bet you had the biggest smile on your face when She got off the Couch.


----------



## samuraiscott

Euphoria, anyone?


----------



## littlefairywren

giggity giggity giggity


----------



## MattB

Don't you know, about the bird?


----------



## nitewriter

Bird, Bird Bird, Bird is the Word! It's Cheap Chicken Friday at Stop & Shop!


----------



## spiritangel

" That's the shape we're looking for; the 'last-chicken-in-the-shop' look."


----------



## Timberwolf

According to geometry, round is a shape. Thus you're in good shape.


----------



## MattB

Shapes of things before my eyes


----------



## CPProp

Its a Mirage


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Welcome to the Mirage. Would you like one of our High Roller Suites?:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf

Roller Derby...


----------



## MattB

Brown Derby


----------



## nitewriter

Gray Fedora

I'm Barack Obama and I approve of this Maple Syrup.


----------



## samuraiscott

I don't like to get syrup on my Gangsta clothes.


----------



## nitewriter

samuraiscott said:


> I don't like to get syrup on my Gangsta clothes.



:shocked: Better than type AB- my friend :shocked:


----------



## MattB

American Bandstand


----------



## CPProp

24 hr music


----------



## nitewriter

Being Trapped in an Elevator over the weekend.....24 hour Muzak:shocked:


----------



## MattB

There was a little Spanish flea...


----------



## samuraiscott

Viva La Raza.


----------



## CPProp

Lookout, lookout there's Rozzers about


----------



## nitewriter

Zeus!Apollo! Stay!!!


----------



## CPProp

A Dogs life can be a bit wruff


----------



## spiritangel

some like it rough


----------



## MattB

Some like it hot


----------



## spiritangel

Some need a cold shower


----------



## CPProp

Frozen assets and goose bumps


----------



## SD007

frozen chicken


----------



## MattB

Rubber chicken


----------



## CPProp

Rubher ballons


----------



## nitewriter

Rub Her the Wrong Way:shocked::shocked:


----------



## MattB

Rubber? I hardly know her!


----------



## nitewriter

Do You require an Introduction Sir?


----------



## MattB

Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## Timberwolf

Jungle Fever...


----------



## nitewriter

Spike Lee Film


----------



## dharmabean

Bruce Lee .... taking up space because bruce lee is "too short" to post.


----------



## samuraiscott

dharmabean said:


> Bruce Lee .... taking up space because bruce lee is "too short" to post.



"The Art of Fighting Without Fighting."


----------



## largenlovely

The first rule of fight club is you do not talk about fight club.


----------



## dharmabean

The Rules - Stupid Book for Women.


----------



## MattB

Rules are made to be broken.


----------



## dharmabean

Hearts break too.


----------



## samuraiscott

The heart wants what it wants.


----------



## nitewriter

The way to a Man's heart is thru his Stomach, Liver and Spleen:shocked:


----------



## dharmabean

Tin man ... looking for a heart.


----------



## MattB

Keep me searchin' for a heart of gold


----------



## dharmabean

These are me lucky charms.


----------



## CPProp

Wood from the Rowan tree


----------



## spiritangel

Eight and a half inches with a core of griffon tail


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Hogwart's Academy will you be pledging Griffindor?


----------



## spiritangel

nope Huffies have more fun havent you heard?


----------



## CPProp

There's Magic in the air


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> There's Magic in the air



:Sniff,Sniff:Is that what that is! I thought that was Last Nights Veal Parmesan!:shocked:


----------



## largenlovely

nitewriter said:


> :Sniff,Sniff:Is that what that is! I thought that was Last Nights Veal Parmesan!:shocked:



It's not Veal Parmesan..it's me, Gene Parmesan, private detective.


----------



## nitewriter

Why Mr. Parmesan, Is that a Telephoto lens in your pocket, or are you glad to see me?!? :batting:


----------



## spiritangel

actually I heard it was a pistol......


----------



## LJ Rock

Happiness is a warm gun.


----------



## dharmabean

revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## nitewriter

" I recommend the Bon Vivant Vichyssoise:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Fish and chips with mushy peas


----------



## SD007

And a pickled onion! :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

better than a pickled person I suppose (anyone remember that trend?)


----------



## MattB

Keith Richards?


----------



## nitewriter

Ozzie Osborn........"SHARON!!!!"


----------



## MattB

Ozzie and Harriet


----------



## samuraiscott

Make Believe.


----------



## nitewriter

WWF Wrestling - _Reality_NOT!!!


----------



## samuraiscott

It's all relative.


----------



## nitewriter

That's what Einstein said.....but that's just a theory


----------



## MattB

I'll take German Theoretical Physicists for $200 Alex...


----------



## littlefairywren

Our Lips are Sealed


----------



## MattB

Everybody Wants Some


----------



## CPProp

Everybody finds somebody someplace
There's no telling where love may appear
Something in my heart keeps saying
My someplace is here


----------



## dharmabean

Yesterday upon the stair
I met a man who wasnt there
He wasnt there again today
Oh, how I wish hed go away


----------



## CPProp

I went to the pictures tomorrow 
I sat in the front at the back
I fell from the pit to the gallery 
And broke the front bone in my back


----------



## dharmabean

Sarah Cynthia Sylvia Stout 
Would not take the garbage out! 
She'd scour the pots and scrape the pans, 
Candy the yams and spice the hams, 
And though her daddy would scream and shout, 
She simply would not take the garbage out.


----------



## CPProp

Jack be nimble
Jack be quick&#8232;
Jack jump over&#8232;
The candlestick.


----------



## samuraiscott

Shel Sliverstein and Mother Goose both rule.


----------



## littlefairywren

Throw Momma from the Train


----------



## nitewriter

Who threw the Cello from the stage? It was Yo Yo Ma!


----------



## MattB

Cellophane


----------



## littlefairywren

Brown paper packages tied up with string.......


----------



## samuraiscott

One of Oprah's Favorite Things.


----------



## nitewriter

samuraiscott said:


> One of Oprah's Favorite Things.



Fried Chicken & Biscuits in gravy:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## samuraiscott

Now I'm hungry. :eat1:


----------



## spiritangel

feed me Seymour


----------



## nitewriter

No Audrey! not so soon after your last vict..meal. It will spoil your desert later!


----------



## dharmabean

A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Alright, give me a Hamm on five, hold the Mayo."


----------



## nitewriter

" Mayo! Hold the May hold the Mayo!!! Sandwich come and I wanna go home!":goodbye:


----------



## Timberwolf

Sandwich boat... :blink:


----------



## MattB

A submarine of course...


----------



## SD007

a yellow one


----------



## nitewriter

"Taxi!!!!"


----------



## CPProp

Call me a Cab...............OK......Hello Cab


----------



## samuraiscott

Cab Calloway


----------



## nitewriter

Minnie the Moocher


----------



## MattB

Minnie the Driver


----------



## littlefairywren

Texas piledriver


Ouch!


----------



## nitewriter

Alaskan Plowdriver....brrr


----------



## MattB

Mr. Plow, that's my name, that name again is Mr. Plow


----------



## littlefairywren

"What's in a name? That which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet."


----------



## CPProp

Whats in a name  were the words written by Christopher Marlowe or William Shakespeare?


----------



## Weirdo890

I believe they were written by Bacon.


----------



## MattB

Now I gotta cut loose, Footloose!


----------



## nitewriter

I'll take Ham & Eggs for $200 Alex!


----------



## Weirdo890

I do not like you Sam I Am.


----------



## nitewriter

I will not eat Green Eggs & Spam!


----------



## MattB

I'll have your spam, I love it!


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> I'll have your spam, I love it!



You are welcome to it Sir! Spam is an acquired taste I never wish to acquire.


----------



## littlefairywren

A taste for life


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::wubu::smitten: An Appetite for Love :smitten::wubu::eat2:


----------



## MattB

Everybody's got a hungry heart.


----------



## dharmabean

Everybody Needs Somebody


----------



## spiritangel

Harry Connick Jr


----------



## dharmabean

Serial Killers


----------



## CPProp

Murdered by a bowl of corn flakes


----------



## dharmabean

Never was a cornflake girl 
Thought that was a good solution 
Hanging with the raisin girls


----------



## spiritangel

Ahh so wacky and wonderful


----------



## Weirdo890

Porky in Wackyland


----------



## MattB

The Last Of The Do-Do's!


----------



## nitewriter

Endangered Species List


----------



## CPProp

Noahs Ark


----------



## nitewriter

Sarah! we gotta go back we're missing the Unicorns!!!


----------



## CPProp

We may as well pick up our children to.


----------



## nitewriter

and while we are at it, stop at the store and pick up some gummy bears and other sweets so they won't be bothering me asking "Are we there yet!"


----------



## dharmabean

Long, Boring Road Trips.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Long, Long Trailer


----------



## dharmabean

Has anyone else noticed it's not worth seeing American movies after watching the Trailer?


----------



## spiritangel

YES but I am still looking forward to les mis


----------



## CPProp

I'm walking backwards for Christmas,
Across the Irish Sea,


----------



## Timberwolf

You'd better install some rearview mirrors before you start...


----------



## CPProp

Mirror, mirror upon the wall, Who is the fairest fair of all


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Mirror, mirror upon the wall, Who is the fairest fairy of all


"Why Gorgeous George of course, You Silly Savage!!!"


----------



## CPProp

George and Dragon - a great pub


----------



## spiritangel

"figment the imaginary dragon and for you harry the most fearsome dragon of all the hungarian horntail"


----------



## nitewriter

...and tonite's guest is Darryl Dragon from the Captain and Tenille


----------



## MattB

Muskrat Love


----------



## nitewriter

Barak Obama & Speaker of the House John Behoner performing " Love will bring us together"


----------



## Timberwolf

President's Ball


----------



## CPProp

Cinderella you shall go to the ball


----------



## MattB

Bippity-boppity boo.


----------



## willowmoon

Unskinny Bop


----------



## nitewriter

bop, bop ari bop a wop bam BOOM!


----------



## CPProp

Boom Town Rats


----------



## MattB

I Don't Like Mondays


----------



## nitewriter

Rainy Days and Monday's always get me
d
o
w
n


----------



## samuraiscott

You can forget all your troubles, forget all you cares and go downtown.


----------



## CPProp

Pack up your troubles in your old kit bag


----------



## nitewriter

and


----------



## littlefairywren

Smile and the World Smiles with You


----------



## spiritangel

it takes more muscles to frown than it does to smile


----------



## MattB

Nothin' left to do but smile, smile, smile...


----------



## largenlovely

Laugh and the world laughs with you. Fart and you stand alone.


----------



## spiritangel

he who smelt it dealt it


----------



## nitewriter

Oh, for heavens sake! Light a match!!!:huh:


----------



## spiritangel

you light up my life


----------



## nitewriter

Thank You! .....Your friends at Public Service Electric:bounce:& Gas


----------



## CPProp

So thats light entertainment


----------



## spiritangel

Always the best light shows on the harbour


----------



## CPProp

Blackpool illuminations


----------



## nitewriter

Very Illuminating, Mr Holmes...How did you know that the Blackpool Strangler lived ere?


----------



## spiritangel

yes but where is Watson?


----------



## balletguy

Watson got a new job


----------



## samuraiscott

My future's so bright, I gotta wear shades.


----------



## spiritangel

now thats the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## littlefairywren

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## spiritangel

through the looking glass


----------



## nitewriter

I spy the Jolly Rodger ..Arrrgh


----------



## spiritangel

shhh don't wake the pirate


----------



## nitewriter

zzzzzzzz snork! Captain Jack Sparrow at your service, Milady!


----------



## littlefairywren

Blackbird singing in the dead of night......


----------



## MattB

Take these broken wings and learn to fly...


----------



## samuraiscott

Learn to live so free.


----------



## spiritangel

I'm free free to be me any old time


----------



## nitewriter

The cost of Freedom is dear......at least 4 pounds 2 shillings and a farthing!


----------



## CPProp

The old farthingale should give your skirt the desired shape.


----------



## nitewriter

Honey! What's Old Man Farthingale doing wearing your mini skirt, fishnet stockings & high heels????


----------



## CPProp

Fishnet the trawler mans version of the internet, its not so good for surfing and there is usually a catch in it


----------



## spiritangel

lets not pull out all the creepy men on the internet speech again


----------



## CPProp

Friends my speech to you this day begins - friends Romans, country men  lend me your ears ( Ive miss laid mine).


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Friends my speech to you this day begins - friends Romans, country men  lend me your ears ( Ive miss laid mine).



How do I keep my glasses on now!!!


----------



## MattB

You're making a spectacle of yourself.


----------



## nitewriter

I can see Clearly now! What are you doing here Clearly!Is Lorraine gone?


----------



## MattB

She is, and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## spiritangel

omg the memories


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> omg the memories



Light the corners of my mind....Lord I need a cleaning lady in here!What a mess!


----------



## spiritangel

perhaps a healthy dose of meditation would help?


----------



## nitewriter

Just a spoonful of Sugar helps the Medicine go down......


----------



## MattB

Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## spiritangel

Summer in the City


----------



## averykennedy

Winters snuggled in bed.


----------



## nitewriter

Now where did I put my Sugarplums???


----------



## spiritangel

visions of sugarplums danced in their heads


----------



## MattB

Plum Pudding


----------



## spiritangel

We all want some figgy pudding


----------



## balletguy

Bring it to me


----------



## spiritangel

bring it on


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2: One Plum Pudding coming up! Do you want whipped cream & a cherry on top? :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

She's my cherry pie,
Cool drink of water, such a sweet surprise.
Tastes so good, make a grown man cry,
Sweet cherry pie....


----------



## CPProp

All day I face the barren waste without the taste of water, Cool water.
Old Dan and I with throats burned dry and souls that cry for water, Cool water.


----------



## balletguy

hot tea...


----------



## nitewriter

Long Island Iced Tea:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CPProp

Iced chelsea buns


----------



## MattB

Blue is the colour!


----------



## spiritangel

Give me Blue Raspberry anyday


----------



## nitewriter

Santa, Give me a Blue Camaro Convertible with Fuzzy dice hanging from the rear view mirror!


----------



## spiritangel

the only difference between the men and the boys is the size of their toys


----------



## Sweetie

It's my toy and I'm not sharing!


----------



## nitewriter

Come on Children! Play Nice!


----------



## spiritangel

now now you must behave if you want a visit from the fat man


----------



## nitewriter

Because if you're on the naughty list all he will leave you is a stocking full of reindeer dung!!!!:doh:


----------



## spiritangel

And here I was thinking it would be a stocking full of coal......


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> And here I was thinking it would be a stocking full of coal......



Only If you live in the Newcastle area.


----------



## CPProp

Pit ponies can fly like reindeer to, but only after a canny few bottles of Newcastle Brown Ale.


----------



## spiritangel

feels like we need a CPprop to english dictionary


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> feels like we need a CPprop to english dictionary



Ha ha ha I like that  I assure you they are all English words in common use in different parts of the UK. However in future I shall endeavour to use more internationally understood English words. 

A *pit pony* is a small very strong pony that used to pull the coal trucks along the mineshafts in under ground coalmines (Pit is an English word used all over the UK for a Colliery or Coal mine.).
*Canny* has different meanings in this case canny few , means a good number and is a Scots / North Eastern England word generally understood through out the UK. It can also mean cautious or careful which is used all over the UK.


----------



## Weirdo890

Speak the Queen's English!

Why, she never speaks mine.


----------



## spiritangel

If only we had a babel fish handy


----------



## CPProp

In Prague Babel Fish are used to make there favourite soup, its a bit disconcerting when your food talks to you.


----------



## Weirdo890

Is there anything that a midget with a cowbell can't make better?


----------



## CPProp

Is it tinnitus or a cow bell ringing in my ears


----------



## Weirdo890

I need to go and read _The Adventures of Tintin_ comics again.


----------



## flyingsolo101

I love listening to a comedy album and hearing the person with a quick, loud burst laugh that consists of a single, high-pitched "HA!"


----------



## CPProp

Anything thats humorous is good for the garden


----------



## nitewriter

Is that why the eggplants look like they do?


----------



## CPProp

Think I'll chicken out on this one


----------



## Weirdo890

I choked a chicken so hard it squirted out.


----------



## MattB

That's fowl play.


----------



## balletguy

What came 1st the chicken or the egg?


----------



## spiritangel

Over easy or scrambled?


----------



## balletguy

Scrambled with sasuage


----------



## nitewriter

poached... I like my chickens stolen


----------



## balletguy

I like my money stolen


----------



## nitewriter

Your wish is my command! Hand it over!


----------



## spiritangel

well I wouldn't say no to a sugar daddy...........


----------



## nitewriter

How about a Baby Ruth?


----------



## Weirdo890

That Babe Ruth sure was an athlete,wasn't he?


----------



## nitewriter

Without the Bambino, What would Baseball be?.......:sad:Ruthless:really sad:


----------



## MattB

There's no crying in Baseball!!!


----------



## balletguy

What a great movie.


----------



## spiritangel

its time for the most sensational elevational this is what we call the


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> its time for the most sensational elevational this is what we call the



:bow:High Dive into the 8 ounce glass of water!!!:bow:


----------



## balletguy

Burbon and water


----------



## nitewriter

NO Drinking & Diving, One must have a designated diver


----------



## dharmabean

Party like it's 1999


----------



## spiritangel

as long as we have raspberry sorbet


----------



## MattB

Like the kind you find in a second hand store.


----------



## CPProp

Do they have both left hand and right hand


----------



## dharmabean

Ambidextrous


----------



## CPProp

Thats handy


----------



## dharmabean

Jack Handy


----------



## CPProp

Jack Daniels


----------



## littlefairywren

Spin the bottle


----------



## CPProp

Spin a yarn


----------



## dharmabean

All tied up in knots


----------



## MattB

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken


----------



## dharmabean

Which came first?


----------



## nitewriter

Whoever comes first....loses


----------



## samuraiscott

nitewriter said:


> Whoever comes first....loses



Only if it's you, dude. If it's her, you win


----------



## littlefairywren

Keep your eyes on the prize.


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::smitten::smitten:ahhhh:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Ob-la-di, ob-la-da life goes on brah....


----------



## spiritangel

Oh, oobee doo
I wanna be like you....


----------



## nitewriter

it is I Obie Juan Kenobie
May the Force be with You!


----------



## spiritangel

there is no try only do


----------



## nitewriter

:batting::smitten:Love,Love me do. You know I'll always be true.
So Pleeeease...Love me do Oh o Love me do.:smitten::batting:


----------



## Timberwolf

Nowhere man, please listen. You don't know what you're missin'...


----------



## nitewriter

She loves you and you know that can't be bad


----------



## MattB

It Won't Be Long


----------



## nitewriter

It's all relative...at least that's what Dr. Einstein says


----------



## spiritangel

Just give me some of that rock n roll music


----------



## nitewriter

If you wanna dance with me


----------



## CPProp

Learn tap dancing at your local plumbing evening class


----------



## nitewriter

I thought it was _clog_ dancing you learned at Plumbing Class


----------



## CPProp

Its Unclog you learn at plumbing class


----------



## nitewriter

it takes a snake to get rid of a clog....Where's Snake Pliskin when you need him.


----------



## CPProp

To many snakebites (UK version - 50% beer 50% cider) over the festive season could give a real hangover.


----------



## littlefairywren

"I want you to know, Doug, I'm a steel trap. Whatever happens tonight, I will never, ever, ever speak a word of it."


----------



## nitewriter

Whatever happens in Vegas stays in Vegas.....except for that tattoo of She Devil across your chest!


----------



## CPProp

Pen and Ink drawing


----------



## nitewriter

finger painting


----------



## littlefairywren

Finger lickin' good!


----------



## nitewriter

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## spiritangel

which over here was once rumoured to be Kentucky fried rabbit...


----------



## nitewriter

Whats up Doc?


----------



## MattB

Duck Season!


----------



## nitewriter

wabbit season!


----------



## spiritangel

why I oughta


----------



## nitewriter

SHHHH!!!! be vewy vewy quiet. I'm hunting wabbits Heh,heh,heh


----------



## balletguy

Thats all folks


----------



## CPProp

And now, the end is here 
And so I face the final curtain


----------



## dharmabean

All the world's a stage, And all the men and women merely players.


----------



## CleverBomb

Living in the limelight -- the universal dream, for those who wish to seem.


----------



## nitewriter

CleverBomb said:


> Living in the limelight -- the universal dream, for those who wish to seem.



....to be more than they really are...rather than living lives of quiet desperation.
hmmm.... time to take one of my happy pills


----------



## CPProp

The happy pills came over the hill, missed their footing and rolled down the other side into a depression.


----------



## spiritangel

well it can be a slippery slope


----------



## MattB

Watch out for banana peels.


----------



## Sweetie

One banana two banana three banana four...


----------



## CPProp

first the nuts and now the Bananas - that chimp will have to go


----------



## Sweetie

Avon calling!


----------



## dharmabean

1950s housewives


----------



## Sweetie

beautiful aprons


----------



## CPProp

All furcoat and no knickers


----------



## Sweetie

I can bring home the bacon, fry it up in a pan...


----------



## CPProp

An English roadside cafés bacon butty  one of lifes little indulgences


----------



## nitewriter

An order of Bangers and Mash....one of life's large flatulence


----------



## Weirdo890

Grandpa, I don't want to pull your finger!


----------



## nitewriter

That's Okay Johnny, Pull my Big toe instead!:shocked:


----------



## MattB

Pull the other one!


----------



## dharmabean

It don't matter just don't bite it.


----------



## spiritangel

I dont bite unless asked


----------



## MattB

I don't enter a house unless I'm..invited...


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to my home. I'm Doctor Lecter.


----------



## CPProp

Doctor Who ?


----------



## balletguy

Dr. No was a great movie.


----------



## nitewriter

Plan 9 from outer space was the _worst_ movie of all time!


----------



## MattB

Blasphemy!


----------



## dharmabean

there will be weeping, moaning and gnashing of teeth


----------



## nitewriter

This Month Oprah's Book club selection is Tooth Straitening by the Marquis De Sade


----------



## dharmabean

"Sex" is as important as eating or drinking and we ought to allow the one appetite to be satisfied with as little restraint or false modesty as the other."


----------



## spiritangel

well its only natural


----------



## CPProp

Must remember: a natural is used to cancel the effect of a flat or sharp.


----------



## dharmabean

El Naturel


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Welcome to Sunnydale nudist colony.:bow: Where nothing is left to the imagination.:bow:


----------



## CPProp

So thats where they all hang out


----------



## dharmabean

The local haunt.


----------



## CPProp

A spirited affair


----------



## nitewriter

The Seance is about to begin....Cousin Irving is coming through....


----------



## CPProp

Ghouls to the left boys to the right


----------



## Sweetie

Here I am...back in the middle again


----------



## nitewriter

Here I am, back in the saddle again....anyone seen my preparation H???


----------



## spiritangel

Sorry Dr I think you used it all


----------



## nitewriter

Nurse are you inferring that I am anal?


----------



## CPProp

Nurse my names Colin not colon


----------



## MattB

May I ask who's callin'?


----------



## spiritangel

you may but you may not like the answers


----------



## nitewriter

If you wish we can play Jeopardy and give you the answers ..and you give us the question.


----------



## CPProp

I understand there are some jobs in Jeopardy - but I don't realy fancy working overseas


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> I understand there are some jobs in Jeopardy - but I don't realy fancy working overseas



Very True as of 1/1/13 I was demoted to Part time and had my hourly pay cut by 30% after 10 years.....I went from lower middle class to middle lower class meaning I make $5 a month too much to qualify for the 10 lb NY rindless block cheese offered by the local social services...right now I'm working underwater without a snorkel!


----------



## Weirdo890

Up shit creek without a paddle.


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> Up shit creek without a paddle.



:happy:I hope you have rubber gloves!:happy:


----------



## MattB

Rubber Soul


----------



## nitewriter

leatherneck


----------



## MattB

Leatherface.


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> Leatherface.



Vasoline Intensive Care Lotion


----------



## CPProp

Smooth as a babies bottom


----------



## Weirdo890

Which is more than you can say for my bottom.


----------



## samuraiscott

Fat bottomed girls make the rocking world go 'round.


----------



## Weirdo890

That reminds me; I need a new ringtone.


----------



## samuraiscott

(I Think) A Change Would Do You Good.


----------



## mel

change your socks


----------



## spiritangel

they say a change is as good as a holliday


----------



## dharmabean

Holiday, celebration


----------



## MattB

Happy Arbor Day!


----------



## Weirdo890

What have trees ever done for me?


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> What have trees ever done for me?



given you splinters or Dutch Elm Disease


----------



## littlefairywren

A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## spiritangel

id much rather the windy poplars than the elms


----------



## Weirdo890

Pop a poppler in your mouth when you come to Fishy Joe's.


----------



## nitewriter

personally, I prefer Joe's Crab Shack


----------



## Weirdo890

Take a trip to the Love Shack!


----------



## dharmabean

Jimmie's Chicken Shack


----------



## Weirdo890

Jimmie Mac's Road House.


----------



## dharmabean

Patrick Swayze


----------



## Weirdo890

Let's have a Patrick Swayze Christmas!


----------



## nitewriter

(hic) is za room swayzeing or is it just me? too many rum balls. (hic)


----------



## dharmabean

"But...why is all the rum gone?"


----------



## CPProp

It's a Rum do


----------



## MattB

The Rum Diary


----------



## dharmabean

The Diary of Anne Frank


----------



## Weirdo890

Frank and beans


----------



## dharmabean

Beans, beans the magical fruit.


----------



## Weirdo890

Who wants a nice fruitbasket?


----------



## dharmabean

To hell in a handbasket.


----------



## Weirdo890

Where the hell is the beer man?


----------



## dharmabean

*12th Man, Baby!*​


----------



## Weirdo890

It's to late to celebrate the Twelve Days of Christmas.


----------



## nitewriter

anyone trade me for my 10 Maids a Milking? I'm up to my *** in 2%!!!


----------



## balletguy

Farm living is the life for me.


----------



## Weirdo890

Yo-Ho Yo-Ho A Pirate's Life for Me!


----------



## nitewriter

ARRRRRRRGGHH Matey, Who stole my parrot!!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Polly hates crackers!


----------



## nitewriter

If you hate Polly......You might be a Redneck


----------



## Weirdo890

We're being invaded by rednecks, my greatest fear!


----------



## nitewriter

"Now Showing at the Manhatten Rialto...:eat2:The Rednecks that ate Staten Island:eat2: also playing in the other 3 Boros."


----------



## dharmabean

The Three Amigos


----------



## Weirdo890

The Three Caballeros


----------



## spiritangel

the power of three


----------



## Weirdo890

The Book of Three by Lloyd Alexander


----------



## dharmabean

Everyone in Hollywood dies in threes.


----------



## Weirdo890

Off with his head!


----------



## dharmabean

“Why, sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast.”
&#8213; Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Weirdo890

Mission: Impossible


----------



## dharmabean

Can't stand Tom Cruise.


----------



## nitewriter

dharmabean said:


> Can't stand Tom Cruise.



TOM!!! you're supposed to SIT on Oprah's Couch NOT Dance on it!!!


----------



## dharmabean

Sophia: All my life I had to fight. I had to fight my daddy. I had to fight my uncles. I had to fight my brothers. A girl child ain't safe in a family of men, but I ain't never thought I'd have to fight in my own house! (color purple... love this quote)



nitewriter said:


> TOM!!! you're supposed to SIT on Oprah's Couch NOT Dance on it!!!


----------



## nitewriter

You want ME to teach YOU all I know about playing pool? Paul Newman to Tom Cruise in The Color Of Money


----------



## dharmabean

Damn fine salad dressings.


----------



## nitewriter

He makes GOOD Coffee too :happy:


----------



## dharmabean

Don't mind if I do...


----------



## nitewriter

Cream & Sugar?


----------



## dharmabean

I don't want no cream and sugar
'Cause I've got you, now darling

cigarettes and coffee. otis redding.


----------



## nitewriter

People won't believe me They'll think that I'm just braggin' But I could feel the way I do And still be on the wagon
All I need is one of your smiles Sunshine of your eyes, oh, me, oh, my Do I feel higher than a kite can fly? Give me lovin', baby, I feel so high
:happy::happy::happy::happy:
KINGSTON TRIO - SCOTCH AND SODA LYRICS


----------



## littlefairywren

High Anxiety


----------



## dharmabean

*OMG MY HUSBAND JOHN CUSACK!*


----------



## littlefairywren

Love and marriage, love and marriage, 
Go together like a horse and carriage. 
This I tell ya, brother, you can't have one without the other....


----------



## willowmoon

Channeling my inner Al Bundy ....


----------



## dharmabean

:: nasally voice :: ALllllll!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Muhammad Ali!


----------



## nitewriter

Joe Frazier


----------



## MattB

Frasier Crane


----------



## dharmabean

Cheers 



(have to add letters because of the guidelines)


----------



## spiritangel

Sometimes you want to go where everybody knows your name


----------



## Weirdo890

Keep the lights low.


----------



## CPProp

Keep the home fires burning


----------



## MattB

We didn't start the fire.


----------



## nitewriter

Burning down the House!


----------



## SD007

Psycho Killerrrrr
Qu'est-ce que c'est!
fa fa fa faaaa fa fa faa faaa faar bettah


----------



## dharmabean

Everybody run, homecoming queen's gotta gun.


----------



## Weirdo890

It's Sadie Hawkins day ladies!


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> It's Sadie Hawkins day ladies!



Men run from your Wives!!!!


----------



## dharmabean

Old wives tale.


----------



## MattB

Tales From The Crypt


----------



## nitewriter

Sir Stafford Kripps crept into the crypt, crapped, and crept out again -Charmin anyone?


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't squeeze the Charmin!


----------



## snuggletiger

Mr Whipple


----------



## MattB

Cool Hwhip.


----------



## nitewriter

Indiana Jones


----------



## samuraiscott

Whip it! Whip it good!!!


----------



## dharmabean

50 Shades of Gray


----------



## MattB

Fifty Ways To Leave Your Lover


----------



## dharmabean

100 Ramen Recipes for College Students


----------



## MattB

150 Uses For Coconut Oil


----------



## dharmabean

put the lime in the coconut ..


----------



## MattB

I believe that's what they call a running gag


----------



## dharmabean

Gotcha!


----------



## MattB

dharmabean said:


> Gotcha!



...almost 58 million views.


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> ...almost 58 million views.



#@*& Peeping Toms!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Josephine Baker


----------



## dharmabean

Bakers Dozen


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2: Baker's Chocolate :eat2:


----------



## Fattitude1

CUUUUP cakes!


----------



## Weirdo890

It's a MICRO-cake.


----------



## MattB

Prime Minister of Micronesia.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Micronauts


----------



## littlefairywren

Ken and Barbie


----------



## dharmabean

I buried my mom's collectible barbie in the back forty.


----------



## nitewriter

dharmabean said:


> I buried my mom's collectible barbie in the back forty.



Thar's Plastic in them thar hills


----------



## littlefairywren

Silicon Valley


----------



## snuggletiger

gilmorris and the suitcase of technology


----------



## MattB

Morris the Cat.


----------



## nitewriter

finicky eater


----------



## MattB

Mikey likes it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Like attracts like.


----------



## MattB

Static cling.


----------



## nitewriter

Captain! The Klingon Ship is powering up their weapons!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

ready the photon torpedoes


----------



## nitewriter

On my mark, Fire the Photon torpedo's


----------



## Adamantoise

Behold - my *ultimate* _ secret _weapon!


----------



## nitewriter

_Ice Blue Secret_ strong enough for a *man* _but_ made for a *woman*


----------



## MattB

Blue Hawaii


----------



## samuraiscott

Elvis Presley


----------



## nitewriter

Blue Suede Shoes


----------



## MattB

A White Sport Coat, and a Pink Carnation.


----------



## nitewriter

What not to wear


----------



## samuraiscott

Two Personal Stylists.​


----------



## MattB

Two Stupid Dogs


----------



## littlefairywren

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> Two Stupid Dogs



Who let the Dogs OUT!!! ...whoops I'm the only one here:huh:


----------



## snuggletiger

Snoopy and Gilmorris come home


----------



## MattB

It's the Easter Beagle!


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> It's the Easter Beagle!



Trying once again to shoot down the Red Baron......I hope He misses. I like his Pizza:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

The Red Baron & The Black Prince colourful military heroes.


----------



## snuggletiger

Kaiser Wilhelm II and his pointy hat


----------



## nitewriter

snuggletiger said:


> Kaiser Wilhelm II and his pointy hat



would look right at home in The Chrysler Building


----------



## snuggletiger

Iacocca and a K car.


----------



## nitewriter

snuggletiger said:


> Iacocca and a K car.



Doc Brown and his Delorean


----------



## littlefairywren

How now, brown cow?


----------



## MattB

Nestle Quik


----------



## nitewriter

sloe gin fizz


----------



## spiritangel

whizz fizz


----------



## nitewriter

Bear Whiz Beer....its in the water


----------



## CPProp

Billy Whizz from The Beano'


----------



## nitewriter

Take Beano and they'll be no gas


----------



## CPProp

Gone with the Wind


----------



## nitewriter

an ill wind blows no good


----------



## spiritangel

Wind in the Willows


----------



## MattB

Wind at my back...


----------



## CPProp

Windmills pumping water from the dykes.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Windmills pumping water from the dykes.



Ow That sounds Painful! Is that allowed by the Geneva Convention???


----------



## snuggletiger

Excuse me Ma'am was this soup cooked on a Von Tappen stove perchance?


----------



## CPProp

Soup going on holidays could be soup tureen.


----------



## MattB

Soupy Sales


----------



## CPProp

Could result in high Consommé


----------



## snuggletiger

He's weak and on Beef Broth.


----------



## nitewriter

He's strong and on Beef Jerky


----------



## CPProp

That must be Desperate Dan and his cow pie


----------



## littlefairywren

Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## MattB

Desperado...


----------



## snuggletiger

Don't do what I am telling you....You do what I am telling you.


----------



## CPProp

Tell tale tit
your tongue will be slit
and all the dogs in the town
will have a little bit.


----------



## nitewriter

Dogs _love_ Kibbles & Bits


----------



## CaAggieGirl

All dogs go to heaven


----------



## ClashCityRocker

ooo heaven is a place on earth


----------



## nitewriter

ClashCityRocker said:


> ooo heaven is a place on earth



about 7 miles north of Intercourse, Pa :batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

Where the river is winding,
Big nuggets they're finding.
North to Alaska,
They're goin' North, the rush is on......


----------



## nitewriter

Going for the Gold!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Aussie Aussie Aussie


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Awesome Aussie:bow:


----------



## spiritangel

I come from the land down under


----------



## nitewriter

Men at Work


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Hot sweaty shirtless men.... :eat2::blush:


----------



## nitewriter

CaAggieGirl said:


> Hot sweaty shirtless men.... :eat2::blush:



shouting out their appreciation of all the Big Beautiful Women in Sight:wubu::smitten:


----------



## CPProp

Tone it down a bit, the noise abatement society are complaining at the noise.


----------



## nitewriter

Shhhh, be vewy vewy Quiet I'm hunting BBW's heh heh heh:smitten:


----------



## CPProp

Delightful creatures that would enhance any home when stuffed and mounted.


----------



## nitewriter

A dirty mind can be a great comfort :bounce: Down Boy!


----------



## spiritangel

Well the dirtier the better


----------



## snuggletiger

How Low can you go? You can be big limbo Star


----------



## CPProp

Swing Low, Sweet Chariot,


----------



## snuggletiger

Live from the Coconut Grove with Arnheim.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts tweedley dee...


----------



## nitewriter

CaAggieGirl said:


> I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts tweedley dee...



and now singing a medley of his greatest hit here's Merv Griffin!!!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Singing in the rain


----------



## littlefairywren

Incy Wincy Spider


----------



## CPProp

Will you come into my parlour? said the Spider to the Fly,


----------



## littlefairywren

Entrapment


----------



## CPProp

Its a fair cop gov.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Did you just cop a feel? Can you please do it again?


----------



## nitewriter

deja vu all over again :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## balletguy

Yogi...but not the bear


----------



## nitewriter

Jedi, The Force within you Strong it is!


----------



## CPProp

To much force and it might snap.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Break me off a piece of that kit kat bar


----------



## CPProp

A battered and deep fried Kit Kat beats a battered and fried Mars bar any day.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus


----------



## balletguy

I loved the Reggie bar.


----------



## CPProp

She walked into the bar - ouch she cried  it was an Iron bar.


----------



## balletguy

I love this Bar.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A horse walked into a bar and the bartender said "why the long face?"


----------



## balletguy

Hio...Silver.


----------



## CPProp

Shiver me timbers said Long John Silver


----------



## balletguy

Pirates are just pretty fun.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum


----------



## balletguy

rum is a good thing


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Milk, does a body good


----------



## balletguy

But bad milk is just......nasty.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

How can you tell if sour cream has gone bad?


----------



## balletguy

I just got a little sick in my mounth


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Th last exorcist looks totally freaky and I am so not watching it!


----------



## balletguy

I like a good fright movie every now and again


----------



## Weirdo890

Fright Night


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Friday night lights


----------



## Weirdo890

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> Billy Bob Thornton



AKA The Former Mr. Angelina Jolie


----------



## Weirdo890

Brangelina


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Too many children!


----------



## Weirdo890

There was an old woman who lived in a shoe.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Old mother Hubbard went to her cupboard to give her dog a bone


----------



## Weirdo890

The Adventures of Fone Bone and his cousins.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

The Adventures of huckleberry finn


----------



## Weirdo890

One of my favorite books.


----------



## MattB

Hop On Pop


----------



## nitewriter

Jessica Rabbit:batting:


----------



## CPProp

Welsh Rabbit


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Peter rabbit


----------



## CPProp

Good job Ive got me ear plugs in, she done alf rabbit, rabbit, rabbit (talk)


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Duck, duck, duck, GOOSE!


----------



## nitewriter

DUCK!DUCK!DUCK! *WHAM* I told you to duck!!!


----------



## mel

duck dynasty (which I have never seen but hear is a "hoot")


----------



## Weirdo890

Pure eighties soap opera.


----------



## CPProp

Pure and simple is best


----------



## spiritangel

The simple life


----------



## CPProp

Simple Simon met a pieman,
Going to the fair;


----------



## MattB

Are you going to Scarborough Fair?


----------



## nitewriter

Slow down,You're moving too fast. You have to make the morning last. Feeling Groovy


----------



## littlefairywren

Afternoon delight


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten:Saturday Night Fever:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Never know how much i love you
Never know how much i care
When you put your arms around me
I give you fever that's so hard to bare....


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight from the The Kit Kat Club The one and Only:bow: Miss Peggy Lee :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

Or Miss Piggy's interpratation


----------



## mel

come away with me


----------



## CPProp

Come, come, come and make eyes at me
down at the Old Bull and Bush,
Da, da, da, da, da,
Come, come, drink some port wine with me,
Down at the Old Bull and Bush.....................


----------



## Weirdo890

Bullrushes


----------



## nitewriter

Moses? Are you in there?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Are we there yet?


----------



## CPProp

When we get there can I have a stick of rock with Blackpool through it and a kiss me quick hat?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> When we get there can I have a stick of rock with Blackpool through it and a kiss me quick hat?



Sure, As long as I can wear my "I'm with Stupid Tee shirt"


----------



## CPProp

Hope the seaside donkeys don't mind


----------



## nitewriter

I don't think the Sea Urchins will mind either


----------



## spiritangel

Under the Sea (said in best imatation of sebastian the crab)


----------



## MattB

In an Octopus Garden


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Olive Garden, You would like? The Calamari, Very Good choice Sir!


----------



## CPProp

Covent Garden  the place for fresh fruit, veg and opera.


----------



## nitewriter

It Aint over until the:smitten::bow::wubu:Fat Lady:wubu::bow::smitten: sings


----------



## Dmitra

A Night At the Opera.


----------



## MattB

A Day at the Races


----------



## nitewriter

Duck Soup....say the secret woid:huh:


----------



## swamptoad

Disney's Ducktales ....


----------



## CPProp

Been ducking and diving  you know what I mean gov


----------



## nitewriter

Float like a Butterfly Sting like a Bee! I pity the Fool!!!


----------



## CPProp

A fool and his money are soon parted - especially buying butter from flies.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted - especially buying butter from flies.



....or Buying Stock on Margarine


----------



## CPProp

Margarine that magical emulsion of water suspended in oil.


----------



## Dmitra

¿Mantequilla o Margarina?


----------



## CPProp

Margarina a safe haven for yoghurts - I mean yachts


----------



## MattB

Yahtzeeeee!!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> Yahtzeeeee!!!!!



Slap Jack!! Bingo!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Bingo wings


----------



## nitewriter

I'll win at Bingo when Pigs Fly!!! Look!, Up in the Sky. Its a Bird! Its a Plane! Its Arnold Zwiffel???


----------



## CPProp

You win some, you loose some, its all a game


----------



## balletguy

Play the game to win


----------



## Dmitra

Mott the Hoople and the game of Life, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## CPProp

Mott the Hoople all the young dudes


----------



## MattB

Mott's Clamato


----------



## nitewriter

Linguine anyone???


----------



## Weirdo890

Pesto Sauce


----------



## nitewriter

Penne Vodka Sauce......(hic)


----------



## CPProp

Bacon Butty with brown sauce


----------



## MattB

Gravy, french fries, and cheese.


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> Gravy, french fries, and cheese.



Order 3 and get a Complimentary Coronary Artery Bypass:huh:


----------



## CPProp

Bypass the beers and go straight for the Gin and Tonics


----------



## nitewriter

Vodka Martini ...shaken NOT stirred


----------



## CPProp

Martini hands are frozen


----------



## balletguy

Dirty Martini yummm


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> Dirty Martini yummm



As a member of the Temperance League I must was your mouth out with soap!


----------



## balletguy

Takes me back to when I was a small lad.


----------



## littlefairywren

Wee Willy Wagtail


----------



## nitewriter

Free Willy - The John & Lorena Bobbitt Story


----------



## MattB

Chopped...


----------



## balletguy

The chopping block


----------



## nitewriter

From the folks that gave us the Vegomatic .....:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## balletguy

Is that still around?


----------



## nitewriter

YES!!! It Slices, It Dices, It Minces.....He winces For only $19.95!!! Such a Deal!!! Operators are Standing by........They're too cheap to buy chairs


----------



## MattB

How many times has this happened to you?


----------



## nitewriter

More than I care to admit


----------



## spiritangel

Somethings are better left unsaid


----------



## nitewriter

the 800 pound Gorilla in the room


----------



## MattB

No flash photography.


----------



## nitewriter

#@$%$*%^ Paporozzi


----------



## Dmitra

All I've got is a photograph. Two songs, one swoop.


----------



## balletguy

pictures tell a 1,000 words


----------



## spiritangel

it depends on the picture...


----------



## balletguy

Im glad I dont need depends


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> Im glad I dont need depends



OK, Then What? Boxers or Briefs???


----------



## Dmitra

Bloomers! ...........................................


----------



## spiritangel

Judy Bloom


----------



## nitewriter

Leo Bloom..


----------



## littlefairywren

Bloom where you are planted.


----------



## nitewriter

Crikey!! Look at all those Blooming flowers where they planted Uncle Morty!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

"I'll give you a daisy a day dear
I'll give you a daisy a day...."


----------



## nitewriter

Mom! I want a Daisy Red Rider BB gun for Christmas!:bow:
No! You'll shoot your eye out!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Daisy asked Ermintrude why Zebedee had gone boing when he saw her sit on Brian


----------



## nitewriter

Beauty is in the eye of the Boingholder:smitten::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Weirdo890

Gerald McBoingBoing


----------



## CPProp

The wonderful thing about tiggers
Is tiggers are wonderful things!
Their tops are made out of rubber
Their bottoms are made out of springs!


----------



## Weirdo890

No more springs! *laughs evilly*


----------



## CPProp

The three seasons Winter, Summer and Autumn


----------



## Weirdo890

Trees swaying in the summer breeze.


----------



## CPProp

Wind in the Willows


----------



## nitewriter

Wind after a generous helping of Pork & Beans! :eat1:


----------



## MattB

A warm chinook.


----------



## littlefairywren

Warm snuggles in bed.


----------



## CPProp

Four poster Bed


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Four poster Bed



Whips and Chains anyone???


----------



## CPProp

Unchained melody


----------



## nitewriter

Unchain my Heart!


----------



## CPProp

Five lever lock mechanism


----------



## nitewriter

The Locks of The Panama Canal


----------



## MattB

Bagel with lox.


----------



## balletguy

Are lox actually fish?


----------



## CPProp

Fish and Chips


----------



## nitewriter

Escargot and curly fries


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Seashells by the seashore


----------



## Yakatori

Dan Dean & Liam Lynch


----------



## nitewriter

Canwe, Cheatum & Howe Litigators at Large


----------



## balletguy

Howie Long


----------



## Weirdo890

Howie Mandel


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

Bobbie's World


----------



## Weirdo890

Life with Louie


----------



## CPProp

I like life 
Life likes me 
Life and I fairly fully agree 
Life is fine 
Life is good 
'Specially mine, which is just as it should be 
I like pouring the wine and why not? 
Life's a pleasure that I deny not


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Pleasure land Amusement Park..the tunnel of love is on your left just beyond the merry go round


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

Zombieland and the search for Twinkies


----------



## CPProp

Twinkies, Twinkies Candy bar,
How I admire you from a far.
Up upon the shelf so high,
Makes me sad that I can't fly.


----------



## nitewriter

Twinkies, The ultimate survival food. 2,000 years after the Zombie Apocalypse it will still be waiting for you to have one for a snack.:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cockroaches


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Cockroaches



Deep Fried Chocolate Covered Cockroaches!!! Carnival Food:eat1::eat1:


----------



## CPProp

Singing fangs for the memory at the carnivore carnival


----------



## SD007

-- Lost Boys --


----------



## snuggletiger

When I tell you I want something with you I mean the whole package. Not a comic book or a cookie.


----------



## nitewriter

:wubu: handle with care:wubu:


----------



## CPProp

Handle with kid gloves


----------



## nitewriter

welders mitts


----------



## littlefairywren

"Where there is a flame, someone's bound to get burned
But just because it burns, doesn't mean you're gonna die"


----------



## nitewriter

Quasimoto's Plastic Surgery Center


----------



## Weirdo890

Tom's Rhinoplasty


----------



## CPProp

That snot funny


----------



## nitewriter

_Dolorosa Mucosa_ translation  Sad Snot


----------



## littlefairywren

Sid Snot..............


----------



## nitewriter

Knock,Knock
Who's there?
Sid!
Sid's not here!!!


----------



## balletguy

sid marks....


----------



## Weirdo890

Sid Vicious


----------



## CPProp

EL CID (Electromegnetic Core Imperfection Detector)


----------



## nitewriter

Scotty!!
Yes Captain!!!
Eject The Core! The Dielithian Crystals were manufactured in China and are defective! If we try to go to warp we may end up in the Swamps of Secaucus!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Never cross brains with Mister Spock; He'll cut you to ribbons every time.


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock...paper...scissors...lizard...Spock


----------



## nitewriter

Hmm, Fascinating.


----------



## CPProp

Riveted to the spot


----------



## Weirdo890

Rhapsody in Rivets


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> Rhapsody in Rivets



:smitten:Levi's Jeans:smitten:


----------



## CPProp

Blue is the colour, football is the game
We're all together and winning is our aim
So cheer us on through the sun and rain
Cos Chelsea, Chelsea is our name.


----------



## nitewriter

Three Cheers for Manchester United


----------



## Weirdo890

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## littlefairywren

The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## nitewriter

Hey Roc Look nothing up my sleeve!Presto! ROAR!!!! Wrong sleeve!!!


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

Hey mom ...look no hands...uh ohh..SPLAT!


----------



## nitewriter

LuckyDreamer87 said:


> Hey mom ...look no hands...uh ohh..SPLAT!



:bow:Future Darwin Award Winner!!!:bow:


----------



## CPProp

Did Darwin really sail to the Galapagos Islands in a bagel ?


----------



## nitewriter

Yes he did with a large schmeer of cream cheese to fend off leaks


----------



## littlefairywren

Cock a Leekie...(no prunes!)


----------



## snuggletiger

Gilmorris meets the special girl and amazes her with his wit and charm.


----------



## nitewriter

There was a girl a very strange enchanted girl.....and when a boy encountered her his fly would unzip and his brains would fall out!


----------



## CPProp

Point percy at the porcelain


----------



## nitewriter

...and away goes trouble down the drain! _Roto-Router_


----------



## CPProp

Brain drain


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Brain drain



Is a condition when the male of the species ( homo erectus) tries to impress the female of the species ( feminus reclineus ) with his vast trove of knowledge by rubbing his 2 neurons together in hopes of delivering an original pick up line.


----------



## 1love_emily

nitewriter said:


> Is a condition when the male of the species ( homo erectus) tries to impress the female of the species ( feminus reclineus ) with his vast trove of knowledge by rubbing his 2 neurons together in hopes of delivering an original pick up line.



Any given bar on any given night.


----------



## nitewriter

Lounge Lizard Extrodinaire A True Legend ... in his own mind.


----------



## CPProp

A latent defect


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> A latent defect



Something the Enzyte Man can't fix!!!


----------



## CPProp

Duct tape and superglue can fix anything


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Duct tape and superglue can fix anything



Call a Doctor for erections lasting over 4 hours.......For erections lasting over 4 days, Call the Guiness Book of World Records


----------



## littlefairywren

Stiff competition


----------



## spiritangel

well I guess it beats a stiff upper lip....


----------



## CPProp

Lip service


----------



## nitewriter

:blink: Promises, Promises:huh:


----------



## CPProp

Never make promises that you cant keep


----------



## nitewriter

I'm gonna love you forever, Cross my <3 and hope to:goodbye:die urk!!


----------



## CPProp

A cross to keep Dracula at bay whilst enquiring how he likes his stake


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> A cross to keep Dracula at bay whilst enquiring how he likes his stake



He likes his stake sharpened to a hair's thickness... they don't call him Vlad the Impaler for nothing:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## CPProp

Poor Vlad, impaler than he looked last week


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Sir can I help you?
Sunscreen please.
spf?
1,500


----------



## spiritangel

Wow must be rocketing towards the sun


----------



## CPProp

He's a rocket man Burnin' out his fuse up here alone


----------



## nitewriter

He's a hunk of burning love:wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu:


----------



## CPProp

There seems to be a smell burning rubber


----------



## nitewriter

Come on down SATURDAY!SATURDAY! SATURDAY !!! to _Raceway Park!!!_


----------



## CPProp

Saturday Night's Alright - For Fighting


----------



## nitewriter

Saturday Night Fever - Staying Alive


----------



## CPProp

Dance till your legs fall off.


----------



## nitewriter

Who Stole my wheelchair!!!


----------



## CPProp

It was the wheelchairman, not the artificial one


----------



## nitewriter

Send me no Flowers...not even artificial ones....AAAAA-chooo!!!


----------



## CPProp

Aaaachooooooo  clunk, Ive just sneeze his head off


----------



## nitewriter

The Banks been robbed!!!! We're going to form a posse and head them off at the pass!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Up hold your stick this is a hands up


----------



## nitewriter

Dislexyia is a lear pain. I swear to Dog!!!


----------



## CPProp

Paws for thought


----------



## nitewriter

Lassie!!! Help !,I'm tied up on the tracks and the train is coming!!! What do you mean you want Kibbles & Bits first! Lassssiii(splat)


----------



## CPProp

Hey Ho must make tracks, better get out the flash butt welding gear


----------



## nitewriter

All the King's Horses and all the King's Men couldn't put Timmy together again!
:shocked::bounce::shocked:


----------



## CPProp

The King's Own Regiment of Horse - 1714


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The King's Own Regiment of Horse - 1714



My that's an old nag!


----------



## CPProp

Oh to be Mutt and Jeff, all day long she's nag nag nag


----------



## nitewriter

Mutt and Jeff...The long and Short of it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Long John Silver..."ARRR, me hearties!"


----------



## CPProp

Eyes peeled Billy Bones, Long John Silver be arter ya


----------



## nitewriter

Arrrrrrr Captain!!!! Sail on the Horizon!!!


----------



## snuggletiger

By the light of the Silvery Moon Cha Cha Cha


----------



## nitewriter

Silver, GOLD, cha cha cha CHING!!!!


----------



## balletguy

Ill take that


----------



## nitewriter

Who Took my Gold Chains!!!!!! I pity the Fool!!!!


----------



## CPProp

A fool and his money are soon parted


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted



Pssst Hey Buddy, I have the new I Phone 14 with 36G!!! it is so fast it will call the number you want before you think of it! All this can be yours for only $2500!


----------



## balletguy

I miss my phone that had a cord.


----------



## nitewriter

_I miss my book that had pages_


----------



## CPProp

I miss my brain - washing it was not a good idea it slipped down the brain drain


----------



## nitewriter

..... and away goes trouble down the drain! _Roto-Rooter!_


----------



## Adamantoise

Which way does the water spin?


----------



## nitewriter

If you are standing up - clockwise...if you are standing on your head - counter clockwise


----------



## littlefairywren

You put your right hand in,
You put your right hand out,
You put your right hand in,
And you shake it all about......


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:foreplay:bow:


----------



## CPProp

Four years afore the mast for playing me concertina


----------



## nitewriter

The price paid for mutilating muzak


----------



## snuggletiger

Whatchamacallit Esquivel?


----------



## CPProp

Oh you mean thing a ma jig


----------



## snuggletiger

at least you're not a doohickey


----------



## nitewriter

Who's the HickeyMaker?:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:....I'm not talking about the Hoover in the front closet!


----------



## snuggletiger

nitewriter said:


> Who's the HickeyMaker?:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:....I'm not talking about the Hoover in the front closet!



Its not the lady in the rinky dink sweater I can tell you that.


----------



## nitewriter

snuggletiger said:


> Its not the lady in the rinky dink sweater I can tell you that.



Mrs. Doubtfire?


----------



## balletguy

At the time it was good.;


----------



## nitewriter

Good Times - Dyno-mite!


----------



## balletguy

the 1970's


----------



## nitewriter

Jim Morrison, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Jim Croce ...... New from K-Tel Dead Rock Stars - Where are they now!


----------



## MattB

Like, Scooby-Doo where are you?


----------



## nitewriter

MattB said:


> Like, Scooby-Doo where are you?



In the back of the Mystery Mobile with Velma!:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Mrs Peacock in the library with the candlestick.


----------



## mel

cockblocker!


----------



## nitewriter

Chastity Belt


----------



## littlefairywren

One skeleton key please!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:The Key to Salvation is at hand:bow:....sez here in the Bible Locksmithing chapter 4 verse 13


----------



## CPProp

The sound of the Salvation Army brass bands at Christmas


----------



## snuggletiger

Hear the beat of the drum/Save a drunken bum/ SALVATION ARMY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1985

Army vs. Navy game ... CFB starts in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## CPProp

Buy a bag of Army and Navy sweets  there slightly medicinal


----------



## nitewriter

Just a spoonful of sugar helps the steroids go down:bounce::bounce::bounce::shocked:


----------



## DKnight00

Funny balls


----------



## nitewriter

OMG he's got 3 of them! Ballroom Briefs for the Man with something extra!:smitten:


----------



## CPProp

Its so logical briefs are kept in a brief case


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Its so logical briefs are kept in a brief case



To quote Lt.Spock......fascinating


----------



## CPProp

Thanks Einstein for your theory of relativity, its fascinating to learn my relatives are only a theory.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Thanks Einstein for your theory of relativity, its fascinating to learn my relatives are only a theory.



Better than the Nightmares from Elm Street!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Got me ear defenders ready for the big bang


----------



## nitewriter

Whose skinny sheep dog is this? *THAT'S MY GIRLFRIEND! SHE HAS BIG BANGS.*


----------



## CPProp

The trials and tribulations of a sheep dog can drive you barking mad


----------



## nitewriter

It's a Dog's life....eat, sleep, crap....not necessarily in that order:blink:


----------



## littlefairywren

Soft kitty,
Warm kitty,
Little ball of fur.
Happy kitty,
Sleepy kitty,
Purr, purr, purr.


----------



## snuggletiger

Gilmorris is in the house!!!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

snuggletiger said:


> Gilmorris is in the house!!!!!!



Now isn't that just Purrfect!


----------



## Adamantoise

Catwoman (Michelle Pfeiffer).


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Catwoman (Michelle Pfeiffer).



:bow::smitten::smitten::smitten::bow: .....we're not worthy....Wayne & Garth


----------



## snuggletiger

Danke Schoen Wayne


----------



## nitewriter

Hans? Franz? Is that you?


----------



## snuggletiger

wilkomen bienvenue welcome!!!


----------



## CPProp

Croeso i Gymru


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Wales, God save the Queen


----------



## CPProp

We'll keep a welcome in the hillsides, We'll keep a welcome in the Vales. Does anyone ever get welcomed in to their homes in Wales?


----------



## nitewriter

Yes, They welcome you with :eat2:Welsh Farms Ice Cream:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Cadwalader's Ice Cream - Yummeeee :eat2:


----------



## balletguy

Green's ICE CREAM


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> Green's ICE CREAM



:eat2:Chocolate Chip Mint:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

it may be 2,000 years old gov but its in mint condition


----------



## nitewriter

" I remember the Ice Age like it was last week, very very cold...Mel Brooks - :bow:the one and only 2,000 year old man:bow:


----------



## SprocketRocket

History Of The World Part 1


----------



## largenlovely

It's good to be the king


----------



## snuggletiger

largenlovely said:


> It's good to be the king



<to the lady at the meeting> "when I want your opinion, I will tell you the words and the order I want to hear them in"


----------



## CPProp

speak when you're spoken to


----------



## snuggletiger

<fingersnap> "When I want your opinion lady I'll give you one"

<handwave> "3 hubs, 6 kids, and neither one wants you living in the same time zone with them. So I'll go out on the limb and say you're either the loser or jamoke, haven't quite nailed it down yet."


----------



## nitewriter

May the Schwartz be with you


----------



## SprocketRocket

Space Balls

and Megamaid lol


----------



## snuggletiger

Ethel Merman


----------



## CPProp

There's No Business Like Show Business


----------



## snuggletiger

<pointing to the unconscious person on the floor> Awwww we were just giving him the business.


----------



## nitewriter

unconscious man coming to " Where's Mighty Mouse when you need him?".....*" Here I come..* "To late Bucko!"


----------



## CPProp

Should have called for Danger Mouse and Penfold


----------



## SprocketRocket

Duckman .


----------



## MattB

Duckface...


----------



## nitewriter

Milk & Quackers


----------



## SprocketRocket

Quaker hard crispy rice cakes, the cinnamon ones. followed by granola bars - eeeew, as an adult!


----------



## snuggletiger

<to the Jeweler> "Can the lady really tell the difference with the naked eye between a diamond and CZ?"


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome To HSN in the Jewelry Hour coming up we will have a great Selection of DiMoniques, Emeraldas, Rubezels and the ever popular MysticFire line


----------



## MattB

The world's largest cubic zirconia!

"What an eye-sore!"


----------



## CPProp

Eye Sore ? - try Optrex


----------



## CleverBomb

Archeopteryx


----------



## nitewriter

A Trycerotops in hi-tops


----------



## snuggletiger

Vans sneaker company, smoke and a pancake?


----------



## CleverBomb

A van, down by the river... but made of marijuana, and on fire.


----------



## CPProp

A Vandal with a box of Vestas


----------



## snuggletiger

Bring on the Vespers


----------



## nitewriter

Dominus Nabisco and his spiritgum you - all - all Oy Men!


----------



## CleverBomb

Nabisco communion wafers:

Jeez-Its.


----------



## MattB

Sorry, I was born a Keebler Elf and I'll die a Keebler Elf.


----------



## nitewriter

NEWSFLASH!!! Keebler Elves are coming down with Dutch Elm Disease from working and living in that Hollow tree!!! The CDC and OSHA are on the scene as we speak. more news at 11:00 !!!


----------



## CleverBomb

Middle Earth would have been a far different place if inhabited by Keebler Elves.


----------



## CPProp

Good elf dogged by bad elf


----------



## nitewriter

Gandalf love Elf preferably baked and seasoned with Sage,Rosemary & Thyme:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Don't have the thyme to eat elf food


----------



## nitewriter

Health Food? bring on the nuts who eat bean sprouts:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CPProp

I can see thereve been sprouts now what are they ?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> I can see there’ve been sprouts now what are they ?



:bounce::bounce: Mexican Jumping Beans :bounce::bounce:


----------



## MattB

I believe they prefer to be called Athletic Latino Legumes now.


----------



## nitewriter

I'll have the 3 bean salad with the:bounce: athletic les gummis.:bounce:....you say potato. I say potato


----------



## CPProp

Spud bashing or more politely mashed potatoe


----------



## nitewriter

Look! up at the Bar! Its a Dog, with a babe and a brew! Its _Spuds McKensie!!!_


----------



## CPProp

E by gum lets all have a brew of Yorkshire tea.


----------



## nitewriter

Earl Grey HOT! Yorkshire Pudding??? NumberOne, what's wrong with the Food Replicator???


----------



## littlefairywren

The Magic Pudding 

View attachment 200px-The_Magic_Pudding.jpg


----------



## nitewriter

Ralphie send this order of Spotted Dick over to the boys at Manchester United, They will be too weighed down to win tomorrow's match. We'll clean up on our bets!!!


----------



## CPProp

I would not say it was foggy the day we played Manchester United but we only spotted Dick on the wing cause of his high vis hair


----------



## MattB

Blue is the Colour!


----------



## snuggletiger

I hear the color orange screaming


----------



## nitewriter

smashing pumpkins


----------



## CPProp

Welcome to the pumpkin bash, must be round and fat, colour is optional.


----------



## MattB

This is a very sincere pumpkin patch.


----------



## nitewriter

:batting::bow:It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown:bow::batting:


----------



## CPProp

Getting turnip Lanterns ready for the festival of Samhain


----------



## nitewriter

Never put your Lantern under a bushel basket so no one can see it. Also never sit on the bushel basket if there is a lit lantern under it!


----------



## CPProp

Thats what could be known as light entertainment.


----------



## snuggletiger

soft shoe like Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Kenneth Cole


----------



## nitewriter

Let me entertain you and we'll have a real good time :wubu::smitten::bow:


----------



## CPProp

I always wondered about that white powder on jelly babies


----------



## SD007

baby powder...... on baby butts..


----------



## SprocketRocket

Uncle Fester


----------



## nitewriter

"light bulbs? Aisle 6"


----------



## SprocketRocket

Blue Light Special


----------



## nitewriter

SprocketRocket said:


> Blue Light Special



3 words the cast of Housewives of New Jersey will _never_ hear.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Blue Man Group


----------



## nitewriter

Blue Moon Restaurant Groupon


----------



## CPProp

Blue whale steak with stilton and blue milk mushroom sauce


----------



## nitewriter

...with a side order of Pepcid


----------



## CPProp

Where eer ye be, let yer wind blow free


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Where eer ye be, let yer wind blow free



I hered he had a hatal fart attack


----------



## CPProp

His penance was two years afore the mast on a windjammer


----------



## nitewriter

Bless me Padre for I have sinned. Its been 2 years since my last parole hearing.


----------



## snuggletiger

Sirhan Sirhan


----------



## nitewriter

snuggletiger said:


> Sirhan Sirhan



just when you thought it was safe to go into the hotel kitchen


----------



## kathynoon

I'm hungry.


----------



## littlefairywren

"Feed me, Seymour!"


----------



## CPProp

Like the theory, the more you feed the more you see


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::batting:The more you see, the more you get:batting::smitten:


----------



## MattB

...the more you eat the better you feel, so let's have beans at every meal!


----------



## fat hiker

Been blue, oh so blue...


----------



## littlefairywren

"It's not easy being green....."


----------



## nitewriter

Have You tried our Possum Gumbo Vindallu ?


----------



## CPProp

Have you tried Gunpowder meat balls  they have the same effect


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2:Burrrappp!!!:eat2: scuse me


----------



## MattB

Pardon me, but do you have any Grey Poupon?


----------



## littlefairywren

Colonel Mustard in the kitchen with the big knife.


----------



## MattB

Mean Mr. Mustard


----------



## nitewriter

Mr. Potatohead with Sour Cream & Chives


----------



## CPProp

Mr Potato head has a chip on his shoulder


----------



## nitewriter

The Queen looks beneficently down upon her minions...:bow:Time to shoulder my load boys.:bow:


----------



## CPProp

They were surprised to be struck down by a bad case of minions as this normally only attacks the lower classes.


----------



## snuggletiger

Tis a Grand Old Party indeed.


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Must have tea and crumpets if it is to be a proper party:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Clean cup! Clean cup! Move down, move down, move down!


----------



## CPProp

The Move singing flowers in the rain.


----------



## nitewriter

Who'll stop the Rain?


----------



## CPProp

Its raining its pouring, The old man is snoring


----------



## nitewriter

When it rains, it pours....Morton Salt


----------



## CPProp

Down came the rain 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD3PeYji9Ew


----------



## nitewriter

Rainy days & Monday's get me d
o
w 
n......(sigh)


----------



## nitewriter

Rainy days & Monday's get me down......(sigh) sorry for double post :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Monday's child is fair of face....


----------



## nitewriter

Quasimoto? Is that you???


----------



## littlefairywren

Ring-a-ding ding!


----------



## nitewriter

Avon Calling


----------



## CPProp

I think thats just cosmetic


----------



## nitewriter

In life you need a good foundation....eyeliner,powder & lip gloss:kiss2:


----------



## CPProp

Corsets education that forms a good foundation


----------



## nitewriter

I truss that will provide a firm if painful result


----------



## littlefairywren

Acupuncture 101


----------



## Dmitra

The number of angels on a pinhead.


----------



## balletguy

Pinhead. Good movie


----------



## nitewriter

I wonder. How many Angels saw the movie???


----------



## balletguy

Angels in the outfield.


----------



## CPProp

I know two Angels but they do harp on.


----------



## nitewriter

I prefer :bow:Guinness:bow: myself


----------



## balletguy

Any port in a storm


----------



## CPProp

Its easy to remember which is port and which is starboard - No red port left.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Its easy to remember which is port and which is starboard - No red port left.



How about a nice Merlot then?:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

"Spill the wine, dig that girl...."


----------



## spiritangel

Red red wine goes to my head


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> Red red wine goes to my head



Is that why your hair is such a lovely shade.


----------



## CPProp

Moonlight becomes you, it goes with your hair


----------



## nitewriter

During the full moon the reflection off my noggin can be seen at the International space station


----------



## Dmitra

_Bald _comes from _balde_, the Welsh word for white which is as bright as the serious moonlight.


----------



## CPProp

The Welsh word for Bald is penfoel hence Penfold Danger Mouses companion.


----------



## nitewriter

And tonite on DeathMatch 2013 Danger Mouse & Penfold versus Pinky and The Brain


----------



## littlefairywren

Rollerball....


----------



## spiritangel

and around and around we go


----------



## nitewriter

spiritangel said:


> and around and around we go



and where she stops nobody knows


----------



## littlefairywren

Stop! In The Name Of Love


----------



## nitewriter

Proceed with caution:wubu:


----------



## Dmitra

Soft shoulders for ten miles.


----------



## spiritangel

"And I would walk 500 miles"


----------



## CPProp

Walk 500 miles in the UK and you fall of the end.


----------



## nitewriter

Dr Scholl's soft gel insoles are highly recommended.


----------



## CPProp

Caution - you could have a blow out if you corner to sharply in Dr. Scholls soft gel insoles.


----------



## nitewriter

Unsafe at any speed by Ralph Nader


----------



## littlefairywren

Wreck it Ralph


----------



## spiritangel

Super Smash Bros


----------



## nitewriter

Joey Chitwood Stunt Drivers thrill show


----------



## CPProp

Roll up, roll up for all the fun of the fair


----------



## Adamantoise

A clown juggling whilst balancing on a large ball.


----------



## CPProp

Send in the clowns


----------



## Adamantoise

They're already here...


----------



## CPProp

Here, there and everywhere


----------



## Adamantoise

Gummi Bears...???


----------



## CPProp

Bear in mind to be good and kind


----------



## Adamantoise

Extending a hand to a neighbour.


----------



## CPProp

Don't panic Mr. Mainwaring - we'll give you a hand.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Don't panic Mr. Mainwaring - we'll give you a hand.



......and a leg and a spleen. Now where is that Doctor???


----------



## CPProp

Last seen the Doctor was spinning through time and space in a police telephone call box  guess it was the original mobile phone.


----------



## nitewriter

I have to be in Kane Alpha in the Delta Quadrant in 15 minutes, what can you give me?

Well sir we have a Plutonium powered Fiord Tartus we just took in on trade...it will go from zero to the speed of light in 14 seconds. it comes with a wireless Blue booth.


----------



## CPProp

Er gov its only got a genuine 1,231,234,234,234,129,253,897,650 mile on the clock with only 11 owners its a real bargain and at that price Im robbing meself blind - cash only.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Er gov its only got a genuine 1,231,234,234,234,129,253,897,650 mile on the clock with only 11 owners its a real bargain and at that price Im robbing meself blind - cash only.



The miles are okay if the Odometer hasn't been reset, Its pretty battered mate, how many meteor showers and asteroid belts has this been through??? I'll give you half of that price in pesos yen dracmas and I'm still paying too much!


----------



## CPProp

Na, meet me half way, thats three quarters of the asking price, payable in gold sovereigns. Hows about me throwing in the meteor show and asteroid belt for free not to mention the replica sonic screwdriver, you know I'm cutting me own throat here.


----------



## nitewriter

I'm not interested in the show the belt is too big for me and at half that price I'm the one getting screwed! I'm gonna catch the shuttle to Uranus from there I should be able to catch a ride on an Andorian freighter to get me to K/Alpha.


----------



## CPProp

The Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy :goodbye:


----------



## nitewriter

A trailer hitch for a Ford Galaxie? Try Pep Boys.:happy:


----------



## CPProp

Hitch on to Mars Galaxy choc bars


----------



## nitewriter

Promise Her anything....but give Her Godiva :eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Lady Godiva rode a chocolate horse, naked through the streets of Coventry


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor, Lady Godiva is her to see you....She has the worst case of Acne about her Arse and thighs.


----------



## balletguy

That is nasty


----------



## CPProp

They may look nasty but Ive been cultivating these boils and sores for weeks I aim to get the best medical case certificate for this ward.


----------



## nitewriter

Hey doc! That surgery on Lady G turned out great. What are you going to do with all that leftover festering sores and ooze?

I'm gonna sell it to the make up people at The Walking Dead to make the Zombies look more realistic.


----------



## CPProp

Oh the roar of the greasepaint the smell of the crowd


----------



## nitewriter

Ice Blue Secret, tough enough for a man, but made for a woman


----------



## SprocketRocket

Anything less would be uncivilized.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome To National Geographic Channel 391 and today's episode "When Homo Sapiens run Wild"


----------



## SprocketRocket

Eminem 
.


----------



## Adamantoise

Peanut M&M's.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Milk chocolate


----------



## CPProp

Why milk chocolate when you can milk a cow


----------



## SprocketRocket

Holy cow, Batman!


----------



## nitewriter

There is nothing bovine about this you simpering sycophant Boy Wonder!!! It is I Penquin


----------



## CPProp

Penguins now have a thicker chocolate coating, it helps to keep them warmer


----------



## SprocketRocket

Arnold Schwarzenegger as Mr Freeze.


----------



## SD007

Silver Surfer


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:golden parachute:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

'Cause I've got a golden ticket
I've got a golden twinkle in my eye.............


----------



## nitewriter

Charlie and the:smitten::eat2: Chocolate Factory:eat2::smitten:


----------



## SprocketRocket

Young Frankenstein (linked via the actor named Gene in the original Willy Wonka movie)


----------



## nitewriter

Pardon me boy is this the Transylvania Station?


----------



## littlefairywren

I vant to suck your blood!


----------



## nitewriter

Vlad! Look at these hickeys! Me likie. :wubu:


----------



## SprocketRocket

Vlad The Impaler


----------



## CPProp

Not sure there is any point to this, but fangs for the memories.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Love At First Bite


----------



## nitewriter

SprocketRocket said:


> Love At First Bite



:shocked::shocked:The Vampire Diaries:shocked::shocked:


----------



## SprocketRocket

50 Shades of Grey


----------



## CPProp

Hapus corpuscle


----------



## SprocketRocket

Latin stuff


----------



## CPProp

Her Latin Stuff probably includes  V Maximus Burgerous, IV Cadbureous Dairius Chocolatus, III Litre Icecreamus and a Partridgeous in a pearus tree


----------



## littlefairywren

The Twelve Days of Christmas



Woot! I love Christmas!


----------



## CPProp

a chicken would say the twelve lays of Christmas


----------



## nitewriter

I'll have the egg nog please with some mistletoe on the ceiling:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Kiss is on My List


----------



## SprocketRocket

The 70s
.


----------



## nitewriter

Big Hair, Disco Balls, Bell Bottom Jeans


----------



## SprocketRocket

Fat Bottomed Girls


----------



## nitewriter

SprocketRocket said:


> Fat Bottomed Girls



She will, She will Rock You!!!


----------



## CPProp

She will rock you from her new twin cheeks album


----------



## SprocketRocket

Rock You Like A Hurricane!


----------



## CPProp

and the RR Merlin engine will rock the hurricane


----------



## SprocketRocket

Royals by Lorde


----------



## nitewriter

Shhh, be vewy very quiet. I'm Lord Fudd and I'm hunting hurricanes


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Twack then caefuwwy, A wot of wotation could cause weewee high watah and ewosion.


----------



## nitewriter

Tawoo, but a faceful of sandy wind will give one a nice dermabrasion :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

It rubs the lotion on its skin
Or else it get the hose again....


----------



## Adamantoise

Silence! The Musical.


----------



## CPProp

Silence The Musical with all song sung in sign language


----------



## nitewriter

Oh say can you see, by the hands flying fast....


----------



## CPProp

With hands flying fast, knitting needles a blur a woolly jumper appeared as if by magic


----------



## nitewriter

When I see'd that Woolly Catapiller in a jumper, I knew'd we was in a cold and kinky winter!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

You're not Absolem. I'm Absolem. Stupid girl.


----------



## nitewriter

Trix are for Kids!!!!


----------



## Dmitra

Silly rarebit!


----------



## nitewriter

Don't welch on that rare bet


----------



## CPProp

The 24th Welsh lances their cheese on toast


----------



## nitewriter

Your order Sir.

Yes, I'll have a grilled cheese sandwich and a glass of Welch-aid.


----------



## littlefairywren

My name is Sir Lancelot of Camelot.


----------



## Dmitra

Spamalot! I have to push the pram a lot.


----------



## CPProp

Spamalot - annoying people with unwanted e.mails


----------



## nitewriter

I'll have a Spam sandwich with spam on it.


----------



## CPProp

Reverse spam and you end up with maps  now we are going in the right direction


----------



## nitewriter

According to this map we are in Piccadilly Square, it doesn't look like it. Sir! Can you tell me where we are? Kuwala Lampur ???


----------



## CPProp

You should have turned right at the Southern Cross and left at Orion for Piccadilly Square.


----------



## nitewriter

Gee Thanks, I thought it was to follow the second star to the left straight on towards morning.


----------



## CPProp

No No follow the fifth star to the left and straight on towards morning, its quicker but you need to watch out for the black holes that manifest in your socks.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> No No follow the fifth star to the left and straight on towards morning, its quicker but you need to watch out for the black holes that manifest in your socks.



Thanks, I thought that was from the Dr Scholl's odor eaters.


----------



## Dmitra

Odor eaters are a lot like lotus eaters except for needing Altoids.


----------



## nitewriter

Yeah, I eat a lot, which makes my pants tight, then I sing Soprano


----------



## CPProp

A badly fitting surgical truss will support singing soprano for longer


----------



## nitewriter

a good fitting surgical truss will keep ones eyeballs from leaving their sockets.


----------



## CPProp

Too much laser eye surgery could weld your eyeballs to their sockets


----------



## nitewriter

Too much plastic surgery could make one look like the son of Liberace


----------



## CPProp

My Plastic Surgeon sat to near to the fire and melted.


----------



## nitewriter

Dr Jumping Jack Flash, world famous Plastic Surgeon, nipper and tucker to the stars died last night when he fell into the bonfire of his vanities.


----------



## littlefairywren

The name's Flash. Flash Gordon!


----------



## nitewriter

Gordy!! Stop Flashing!!! You're scaring the Wolverines!!!


----------



## CPProp

Jimmy found it easier to stop flashing when he went from a kilt to trews


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:I'm a leiderhosen man myself:bow:


----------



## CPProp

Lederhosen also known as anti flash wear


----------



## Dmitra

You can leiderhosen to water but you can't make it drink.


----------



## nitewriter

Hi I'm Dave Mckenzie gimme a beer you hoser!


----------



## CPProp

Im Barry McKenzie and my brother Dave has just told me what I can do with the spikey end of a pineapple


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Im Barry McKenzie and my brother Dave has just told me what I can do with the spikey end of a pineapple



Barry you can stick that in your *ear along with one of those wussy drink paper umbrellas!


----------



## CPProp

Pina colada does not taste the same with out one of those woose paper Umbrellas


----------



## nitewriter

hic! _Real Men_ don't trink penis collitus they trink :bow:Guinness:bow:!!! ....cue heavenly choir. Oh I'm a Lumberjack and I'm okay I work all night and I sleep all day!


----------



## CPProp

Youll be in right lumber if you dont buy Jack another Guinness


----------



## spookytwigg

Guiness is good for your lumbar.


----------



## CPProp

They drink Guinness in the lower lumber region and Bushmills in the upper lumber region


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> They drink Guinness in the lower lumber region and Bushmills in the upper lumber region



and they drink Dacqueri's at Horsefeather's Pub in Northumberland


----------



## CPProp

Had it not been for horsefeathers Pegasus would have not been able to fly to the pub for Sunday Lunch


----------



## nitewriter

Release The Krackon!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Release the Kraken that rich dark spiced rum and lets all have a merry time.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ho, Ho, Ho! I'm checking the list. Hmmm, Charlie and Ken....naughty!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::happy: I'll drink to that!:happy::bow: ..... yes Kimberley I plead guilty


----------



## spookytwigg

And the guilty shall be punished in fire.


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce::bounce:Will there be Smores???Will there???:bounce::bounce:


----------



## spookytwigg

Delicious hot schmoes.


----------



## CPProp

Delicious hot toddy straight from the freezer.


----------



## nitewriter

Please pass the Aqua Vite


----------



## Weirdo890

Aquafina is the end of water as we know it.


----------



## nitewriter

Weirdo890 said:


> Aquafina is the end of water as we know it.



straight out of the faucet and into the plastic bottle


----------



## Weirdo890

Turn on your tap and get hot and cold running crud.


----------



## Dmitra

Hoard water and mine the landfills.


----------



## nitewriter

I don't mind the landfill except for the smell.(phew)


----------



## Weirdo890

Beware Mother Pile.


----------



## CPProp

Ah the sweet music of a manure pile as it dances upon your ears and finds its way up your nostrils


----------



## nitewriter

"welcome to Kung Phew Chicken, What would you like?
" one pint of The Flung Dung & one pint of the Hot & Stinky Soup."


----------



## CPProp

A pint of hot and stinky chicken soup and a cloths peg of the nose.


----------



## nitewriter

Chicken Soup can't hurt.... in rare instances it can maim tho. Beware Cream of Gizzard Soup.


----------



## littlefairywren

Eye of newt and toe of frog.....


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::smitten: Love Potion #9 :smitten::smitten:


----------



## CPProp

Cast a spell and think of Hogwarts


----------



## littlefairywren

Just lay back and think of England, m'dear.


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Just lay back and think of England, m'dear.



:wubu:"Oh the things we do for God and Country!":wubu:


----------



## CPProp

Things aint what they used to be


----------



## nitewriter

These are the times that try men's soles.....and heels.:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Yeah, heel, toe, docie do
Come on baby, let's go boot scootin'.....


----------



## CPProp

Boot & Shoe repairers by royal appointment or cobblers to the Queen


----------



## nitewriter

Dr. Cyrus Bunion Podiatrist to her Majesty the Queen...... Doctor Who???


----------



## CPProp

Whats a foot said Doctor Who


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Whats a foot said Doctor Who



:bow:As the brave Timelord entered the Tartus departing for Galaxies unknown:bow:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> :bow:As the brave Timelord entered the Tartus departing for Galaxies unknown:bow:



On the way the Tardis passed by the milk chocolate Galaxy, past Mars and through the Milky Way, thus adding considerably to the Doctors confectionary store


----------



## littlefairywren

Bathing in a bath of sweet chocolate. Nomnomnom!


----------



## nitewriter

I assume it was Godiva?


----------



## CPProp

Lady Godiva the chocolate nymph of Coventry got into allsorts of truffle.


----------



## nitewriter

Hello, I'm Ennis and this here is Snarky my pig and we're truffle hunters!


----------



## CPProp

There is a coconut bounty on those truffle hunters


----------



## littlefairywren

I'll have a short back and sides, said Dog the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> I'll have a short back and sides, said Dog the Bounty Hunter.



Too bad he's not Housebroken :doh:


----------



## CPProp

Housebroken in two, they dont make gingerbread houses like they used to


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Housebroken in two, they dont make gingerbread houses like they used to



What's a Wicked Old Witch to do! (sob).....You should see the size of the 2 younguns that ate my kitchen addition and Florida Room!


----------



## CPProp

The wicked old witch should join in with the 2 younguns and eat the 4 bedrooms and the bathroom, she needs building up.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The wicked old witch should join in with the 2 younguns and eat the 4 bedrooms and the bathroom, she needs building up.



No mate, the bathroom could leave a bad taste in her mouth...She should go to the Big Rock Candy mountain and nibble on that until it's a mere Trifle or Yorkshire Pudding:eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Nibble Nobby's Nuts! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbJr0FXbL_4


----------



## CPProp

Harry Hill and the Knitted Character Go Nuts!.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktc32WX4TFQ


----------



## nitewriter

The Revenge of The Sock Puppets! Coming soon to Knitting & Notions Stores near you.


----------



## CPProp

Knitting Knights of the holy sock to the rescue


----------



## nitewriter

Gentlemen, We are about to embark on a Great Crusade to eradicate from the Dollar Stores all the 2 for a buck polyester socks and replace them with pure Merrino wool socks, All Hail New Zealand!!!


----------



## CPProp

Gentlemen, said Captain Smirk we are about to go on a great crusade with our vulcanised New Zealander lieutenant sock


----------



## nitewriter

Lt. Sock how do you feel about this vulcanized crusade?
Fascinating Captain.


----------



## CPProp

Capn said Snotty from the engine room, Im a little old for this vulcanised crusade and the warp drive plimsolls are just not up to the task, and I cant get the rubber duck to bed in.


----------



## littlefairywren

Scotty, I need warp speed in three minutes or we're all dead!


----------



## nitewriter

Capt'n I'm givin her all I've got, These Dilitian Crystals made in China aren't worth a $#*&!


----------



## Dmitra

Next stop the nearest starbase for dilithium, deuterium, and dihydrogen monoxide!!


----------



## nitewriter

Please add to the list Beer, Pretzels, Oreos and Romulan Ale :eat2:


----------



## CPProp

As its a long trek to the nearest pub, I think Ill just beam over a few speed of light ales


----------



## littlefairywren

I feel the need...

...the need for speed!


----------



## nitewriter

Mr. Sulu go to Warp 7 in Three, Two, Oneeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

This wood is warped but its not very fast


----------



## littlefairywren

'Cause your love, is better
than any love I know
It's like thunder, lightning
The way you love me is frightening
You better knock, knock,
on wood, baby, baby......


----------



## Adamantoise

Thunder crashing.


----------



## CPProp

Thunder Pants to the rescue, as he went crashing through the sound barrier


----------



## nitewriter

Wallace: "sniff, sniff, Grommit what is that noisy smell???"
Grommit: "Smells like day old kibble to me. (fert) Why?"


----------



## CPProp

Ha ha ha I knew that nitrous oxide was hee hee hee nothing to be sniffed at ho ho ho


----------



## littlefairywren

Santa Claus is comin' to town.......


----------



## CleverBomb

Just listen to the music of the traffic in the city
Linger on the sidewalk where the neon signs are pretty
How can you lose?
The lights are much brighter there
You can forget all your troubles, forget all your cares

So go downtown
Things will be great when you're downtown
No finer place for sure, downtown
Everything's waiting for you

(Link is to Petula Clark performing on the Dean Martin Show, 1967)


----------



## CPProp

Downton Abbey an abbreviated period drama of Downtown Abbey.


----------



## nitewriter

Found on a restroom wall downtown... for a good time call Abbey at %*-$$%


----------



## CPProp

The writings on the wall


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The writings on the wall



and it's going to take more than one bottle of Lestoil to eradicate this ink!


----------



## CPProp

Lestoil may eradicate, but it don't 'alf pen and ink


----------



## nitewriter

The Lasses love the Pen & Ink on the canvass of my body especially the one of the :smitten:Eyeful Tower:smitten:


----------



## CPProp

Er, come an have a look at this geezer, someones only gone and written all over him with ink  it must be body graffiti .


----------



## nitewriter

Body Graffiti my a$$.......Hmm come to think about it some of my best work is down there!


----------



## littlefairywren

“Life is all about Ass. You're either covering it, laughing it off, kicking it, kissing it, busting it, or trying to get a piece of it.”


----------



## CPProp

Ass ay thats a bit cheeky


----------



## nitewriter

Just a wee bit cheeky Gov. And for a moment let me wish all of The Dimensions Lounge Lizards a Merry Christmas and hopes for a Happier New Year All!:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

I second that emotion :bow:


----------



## CPProp

I'll Third that - Wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a Brilliant New Year


----------



## nitewriter

Ah yes now where were we? Try Cheeky Bits, The New Chipmunk snack treat from Purina:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

The munk makes French fries for his restaurant  he is the chipmunk


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The munk makes French fries for his restaurant  he is the chipmunk



Alas Poor Diner I know him well. He is Friar Tuckman.


----------



## CPProp

Come fry with me, let's fry, let's fry all day


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Friends that was the latest hit from Yugi Taganashi The Japanese Frank Sinatra and now his latest release, I did it Mai Wei!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Yes Friends that was the latest hit from Yugi Taganashi The Japanese Frank Sinatra and now his latest release, I did it Mai Wei!




and now a warm welcome for Frank Ifield yodelling please release me let me sow.


----------



## nitewriter

and now that Frank has finished his song, time for The Idol Judges to weigh in. Simon Cowell? Yes Terry, Well Frank you have a unique sound somewhat akin to that of a bad Ricola commercial.


----------



## CPProp

There was a unique sound of happiness at the weigh in as the scales proved that she had indeed gained more than planned. :bow:


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> There was a unique sound of happiness at the weigh in as the scales proved that she had indeed gained more than planned. :bow:



...Followed by the WOOTWOOTWOOTWOOTWOOT from the sea of FA's in attendance

*Happy New Year Everyone:bow:*and to all a Good Night:happy:


----------



## CPProp

Thats navel, Woot Woot coming from a sea of Ferry Attendants


----------



## nitewriter

At the end of the evening at the Hometown Buffet, all the patrons navels were out on display :eat1:


----------



## CPProp

I can't do my bally bottom button up, 
Can't do my bally bottom button up, 
And it's so tight and it serves me right, 
Must have eaten too much grub last night, 
I can't do my bally bottom button up, 
And though you think it's fun, 
What's the use of buttoning the other bally buttons,
When the bally bottom button's undone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0Nw5tDNWo4


----------



## nitewriter

Gee, I thought it was the height of fatshion to leave the bottom button undone.


----------



## littlefairywren

Are you gonna take me home tonight
Oh down beside that red firelight
Are you gonna let it all hang out
Fat bottomed girls
You make the rockin' world go round.....


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::smitten:She will,She will *ROCK YOU!!!*:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890

I love Rock n' Roll!


----------



## CPProp

I love rolls that rock  :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

Portugese Rolls from the Rock Island Bakery:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Sausage Rolls and pasties from the butcher


----------



## littlefairywren

Rub-a-dub-dub,
Three men in a tub.........


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Rub-a-dub-dub,
> Three men in a tub.........



:bowandering upon life's mysteries....cue theme song from The Lion King:bow:


----------



## CPProp

Man Naturally loves delay,
And to procrastinate;
Business put off from day to day
Is always done to late.

Let ever hour be in its place
Firm fixed, nor loosely shift,
And well enjoy the vacant space,
As though a birthday gift.............
.............................................


----------



## nitewriter

Breathe deep,the gathering gloom. Watch lights fade from every room.
Young Lovers cry and lament. Another days useless energy's spent.
Cold hearted orb that rules the night, something precious in my sight.
But what is an illusion or...


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Breathe deep,the gathering gloom. Watch lights fade from every room.
> Young Lovers cry and lament. Another days useless energy's spent.
> Cold hearted orb that rules the night, something precious in my sight.
> But what is an illusion or...



This is what goes through my mind when arriving to late at the chippy and find they have sold out of cod, chips and mushy peas.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Princess and the Pea


----------



## nitewriter

" More Mattresses!!!! "


----------



## CPProp

Mattress Rosé is an iconic wine brand and only a fiver a bottle


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Mattress Rosé is an iconic wine brand and only a fiver a bottle



It also can be used as a paint remover and colon cleanse! :bow:Truly a multipurpose swill! :bow:


----------



## CPProp

Gunpowder that well known multipurpose remover and cleanser.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Gunpowder that well known multipurpose remover and cleanser.



Yes it removes your life and cleanses your soul


----------



## CPProp

Let us pray to the great Saltpetre to cleanses our soles


----------



## nitewriter

Oh what a scandal she's wearing Sandals....dirty feet


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Oh what a scandal she's wearing Sandals....dirty feet


 
and to perpetuate the scandal, in the rain shes to be found wears slingback wellies


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> and to perpetuate the scandal, in the rain shes to be found wears slingback wellies



Fashionista that She is, She marches to the beat of a different drummer ....Ginger Baker I believe


----------



## CPProp

or Ginger Tom with his musket fife and drum


----------



## Dmitra

Marmalade and peanut butter go well together unless one of them is a cat.


----------



## CleverBomb

Lady Marmalade -- The Official Mocha Chocolatta Ya-ya supplier of New Orleans.


----------



## CPProp

Reflections of my life  toast with out Marmalade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTeI65yrhGw


----------



## nitewriter

Jelly Donuts :eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Ding dong ding dong - Ring doughnuts


----------



## littlefairywren

Pussy's in the well....


----------



## CPProp

Itll have to stop, thats the third wet pussy this week.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Itll have to stop, thats the third wet pussy this week.



To quote Meg Ryan, "Ill have what he's having!":eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Monkey see, monkey do!


----------



## nitewriter

Lemming #1 Hey Sal whatcha doing?
Lemming #2 Hi Cornelius! Cliff diving. Want to join me? 
Lemming #1 Sure sounds like fun!


----------



## CPProp

It does not take much to go over the edge


----------



## nitewriter

Hey Gov'nor it takes quite a bit of work to get this blooming hedge trimmed!


----------



## littlefairywren

How do you feel about bushes, Herb?


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: M'Dear, A neatly trimmed bush is a joy forever!:bow::eat2:


----------



## CPProp

He said trim the bush Moses not burn it.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> He said trim the bush Moses not burn it.



Don't worry nothing that some salve and antibiotics can fix.


----------



## littlefairywren

Turn that frown upside down


----------



## CPProp

Topsy Turvey


----------



## nitewriter

Waiter, I'll have the Strawberry Upside Down Cake.:eat1:


----------



## CPProp

Waiter do you have frogs legs?............then hop over here


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce: Here comes Mr. Cottontail, Hopping down the Bunny Trail :bounce:......Lady Bunnies , You've been warned


----------



## littlefairywren

Warning! Warning! Danger, Will Robinson!


----------



## nitewriter

What are you yelling about now! You blithering boob!


----------



## CPProp

Its ok you dont get charged for the noise - its a noise free zone


----------



## nitewriter

I put Freezone on my nose to get rid of a nasty wart......warts still here ...nose is gone.


----------



## CPProp

Eye of newt, and toe of frog, 
Wool of bat, and tongue of dog, 
Adder's fork, and blind-worm's sting, 
Lizard's leg, and howlet's wing,.........


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Eye of newt, and toe of frog,
> Wool of bat, and tongue of dog,
> Adder's fork, and blind-worm's sting,
> Lizard's leg, and howlet's wing,.........



and when you mix all the ingredients together you get....(fanfare)..... Keith Richard


----------



## CPProp

When mix all the ingredients together and consume, you'll also get a bad case of high velocity wind


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> When mix all the ingredients together and consume, you'll also get a bad case of high velocity wind



 Whatever you do, DON'T light a match!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Game, Set and Match!


----------



## nitewriter

Truly a match made in Forest Hills


----------



## CPProp

A matched pair


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Sargent, The pair we have in custody matches the description of the two miscreants who gave a wedgie to the prime minister this morning.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Keep calm and carry on.


----------



## Witt Rappaport

Carry on my wayward son/there'll be peace when you are done/lay your weary head to rest/ don't you cry no more - Kerry Livgren 1976


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened.


----------



## nitewriter

Hey everybody,There's gonna be a happening. Flash Mob 4 O'clock at the park
remember to bring your kazoos, we're doing Ode to Joy., not Joyful joyful Stevie!


----------



## CPProp

Arrest would be imminent flashing your kazoo's in the park.


----------



## littlefairywren

Flash - a-ah - saviour of the universe......


----------



## nitewriter

"Here I come to save the day!" you know that Mighty Mouse is on his way.


----------



## littlefairywren

Rodrigo!!Rodrigo!! Save me! Save me!


----------



## CPProp

Could you save me a little sliver of that huge cake you are eating.


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat2::eat2lease Sir, Could I have some more?:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Fill your boots and don't leave till its all gone


----------



## littlefairywren

Pray for mercy from Puss... in boots.


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Pray for mercy from Puss... in boots.




Its a *cat*astrophe


----------



## nitewriter

Ladies & Gentlemen, Brothers & Sisters Let us paws to remember our brave friend Puss. Since he was neutered last week, He won't let anyone come near him save the millions of fleas that call his fur home.


----------



## CPProp

If only puss had read the small print, and not being guided by the advert - neutering a snip at £5.


----------



## nitewriter

A fiver will barely get you fish & Chips these days let alone Catnip & kitty litter


----------



## CPProp

If its not the footpads its the shop keepers thatll relieve you of your dosh


----------



## nitewriter

Dr. Scholl's orthodic insoles? Aisle 3. That will be $59.95. Thank Yew


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Dr. Scholl's orthodic insoles? Aisle 3. That will be $59.95. Thank Yew



Its day light robbery I tell you.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Its day light robbery I tell you.



It's all legal, Right there in Donald Trump's Book "The Art of the Steal....err Deal"


----------



## CPProp

How do we know this art is a legal copy and not a forgery


----------



## nitewriter

You can tell by the watermark left by the forgers tears crying over the beauty of his work!


----------



## littlefairywren

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::wubu::smitten: Well Hello Beautiful!!! :blush::bounce::kiss2:


----------



## CPProp

I said hello, dolly,......well, hello, dolly
It's so nice to have you back where you belong
You're lookin' swell, dolly......


----------



## littlefairywren

Flattery will get you everywhere!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Flattery will get you everywhere!



But Philately will get you nowhere  it needs stamping out


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> But Philately will get you nowhere  it needs stamping out



That's why I use DHL .....Daily, Hourly & lately


----------



## littlefairywren

Bob always was a bit of a Johnny Come Lately.


----------



## nitewriter

Alas poor Johnny, I knew him Horatio!


----------



## CPProp

Poor timing, I knew Horatio should not have come up on deck


----------



## nitewriter

Yes, Tis true Horatio never had a full deck, which made it hard to compete hands of slap jack, old maid and canasta.


----------



## CPProp

Heave to you deck hands or youll get blown away like a pack of cards


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Heave to you deck hands or youll get blown away like a pack of cards



Down to Davy Jones' Locker where his gym socks have been fermenting since 1619


----------



## CPProp

Wild sea horses could not drag the fermented socks from the feet of Davy Jones


----------



## fat hiker

@CPProp, your tagline: 
"People are like tea bags, you never know how strong they are until they are in hot water." is an interesting twist on the original Eleanor Roosevelt quotation! 

What inspired you to change it in this gender-neutral direction?


----------



## nitewriter

fat hiker said:


> @CPProp, your tagline:
> "People are like tea bags, you never know how strong they are until they are in hot water." is an interesting twist on the original Eleanor Roosevelt quotation!
> 
> What inspired you to change it in this gender-neutral direction?



Welcome to Facebook.. are you Male/Female/both?/vampire?


----------



## littlefairywren

Things that go bump in the night.....


----------



## CPProp

There were ten in the bed
And the little one said,
"Roll over! Roll over!"
So they all rolled over and
one fell out  Bump


----------



## nitewriter

Roll Over, Roll Over, Red Rover, Red Rover!
Is that you Mr. Bumstead?


----------



## Dromond

Roll over, Beethoven!


----------



## littlefairywren

Anyone who tells a lie has not a pure heart, and cannot make a good soup.

Ludwig Van Beethoven


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Anyone who tells a lie has not a pure heart, and cannot make a good soup.
> 
> Ludwig Van Beethoven



true but his Gefilte fish is to die for.


----------



## CPProp

Do you expect me to talk, Goldfish ?.......No, Mr. Bond, I expect you to die.


----------



## balletguy

Booze and fun in the sun


----------



## CPProp

Seaside Party with sun factor 50 and sandy sandwiches


----------



## Dmitra

Who likes their sandwiches with the crustaceans cut off?


----------



## nitewriter

Dmitra said:


> Who likes their sandwiches with the crustaceans cut off?



I do! I do! Usually the bartender cuts me off first. :doh:


----------



## CPProp

Being cut of at the glass by the bartender he resorted to drinking from the bottle


----------



## nitewriter

Personally I just like to open the spigot and take it straight from the keg ... (hic)


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Personally I just like to open the spigot and take it straight from the keg ... (hic)



That could be a barrel of laughs


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> That could be a barrel of laughs



Not really mate, you end up with your lip full of splinters.


----------



## CPProp

Should put Bandaids on that splintered lip, but could end up plastered


----------



## nitewriter

Plaster, no thank you. I like my knotty pine paneling.


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't get your knickers in a knot!!!


----------



## balletguy

Dont get your panties in a wad


----------



## CPProp

Roll up Roll up panties that wont cast you a wad - only two nicker a pair.


----------



## nitewriter

CALL A COPPER!!! Somebody's nicked my panties!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Somebody is now knickerless  careful dont catch a cold


----------



## nitewriter

welcome to Wallmart.Thermal Underwear? Aisle 27.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Walmart, where clothing seems to be optional


----------



## CleverBomb

Failure is not an option -- it's standard equipment.


----------



## CleverBomb

Failure is not an option -- it's standard equipment.


----------



## balletguy

Math sucks


----------



## CPProp

No more school, no more stick, no more bloody arithmetic


----------



## nitewriter

You are driving from NYC to Chicago at 60 mph your friend leaves Chicago to NYC at 45 mph . When you pass each other what time will it be in Istanbul ?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> You are driving from NYC to Chicago at 60 mph your friend leaves Chicago to NYC at 45 mph . When you pass each other what time will it be in Istanbul ?



Time to turn around as going in the wrong direction


----------



## nitewriter

Corrigan's my name, wrong way is my game.


----------



## CPProp

Dominos is my game, but too much can cause spots before your eyes


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Gilby's Fish & Fowl Game Farm can I take your order?
Yes. I feel a trifle hungry.... Got any Spotted Dick?


----------



## CPProp

Come try that world famous French desert the trifle tower


----------



## nitewriter

I'm a deserter from the World Famous French Foreign Legion.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I'm a deserter from the World Famous French Foreign Legion.



Not sure Ill get far with only a red spotted handkerchief on a stick full of grub


----------



## nitewriter

Who was that masked man with BBQ sauce all over his AC/DC t-shirt???


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Who was that masked man with BBQ sauce all over his AC/DC t-shirt???



Some bright spark


----------



## nitewriter

Steve Winwood? Low Spark of High Heel Boys


----------



## CPProp

Steve Winwood can't make it there's to much Traffic, he'd walk but there is a whole in his shoe.


----------



## nitewriter

Touche my friend, There is a good cobbler just down the street from where Lee Ho Fuc's used to be.


----------



## CPProp

The reverend Cobbler looks after the last sole.


----------



## nitewriter

The Reverend had fillet of soul and apple cobbler at supper last night.


----------



## CPProp

As soon as her belly runs out of food I Fillet up again


----------



## nitewriter

Roto-Rooter, I'm here to open a.... clogged colon????


----------



## CPProp

Sh*t the plumbings not working again


----------



## nitewriter

Bend over say Ahh! It won't hurt a bit.


----------



## snuggletiger

turn and cough


----------



## nitewriter

Ahem, Just as I feared you have foot in mouth disease!


----------



## CPProp

Give them a foot and they will take a yard......(in metric language - give them 304mm and they will take 914 mm)


----------



## nitewriter

Give them an inch they'll take a mile.....which is a long way to walk in someone elses' shoes. Alas Poor Yorick, I knew him well, tiny feet. Ouch!!! Horatio! get me to a Podiatrist!


----------



## CPProp

Give William Kempe that well known Shakespearian actor an inch and hell danced for miles - London to Norwich in 9 days and not a Podiatrist in sight


----------



## nitewriter

They say poor Kempe disappeared upon his arrival in Norwich.His last sighting was at a Chemist's Shoppe there where he purchased a pair of Dr Scholl's Odor eaters. He placed them on his feet, walked out and promptly disappeared leaving only a pair of smelly worn out tap shoes.


----------



## CPProp

Being consumed by odor eaters is just adding insole to injury


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Jahn's Ice Cream home of the Kitchen Sink, a 7 lb ice cream sundae:eat2: If you consume it in under one hour it is free and receive another kitchen sink also!


----------



## CPProp

Welcome to calamity kitchens special offer this week on Kitchen sinks bogof (buy one get one free)


----------



## nitewriter

We at the department of Consumer Affairs find that the claims made by Calamity Kitchens concerning the bogof of The free kitchen sink is bogus. It simply does not hold water!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> We at the department of Consumer Affairs find that the claims made by Calamity Kitchens concerning the bogof of The free kitchen sink is bogus. It simply does not hold water!



Your honour the second kitchen sink is free but we sell the plug for £150 and with that it will hold water.


----------



## nitewriter

Guilty as Charged! Off with his Head!!!


----------



## CPProp

Off with my head ? but your majesty Ive not finished my game of croquet or painted the white roses red and by the way, your just a pack of cards.


----------



## nitewriter

You think I'm a Card boy! Flattery will get you nowhere!!! You're mad as a Hatter! Who is that Old Maid beside you? Grace Slick? I thought She was out looking for The white rabbit.


----------



## CPProp

Time for a cup of tea Mad Hatter said the dormouse and a happy unbirthday to you and you was robber paying 10 shillings and six pence for that hat.


----------



## nitewriter

What can I say, I'm a Slave to Fashion.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> What can I say, I'm a Slave to Fashion.



A dedicated of follower of Fashion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXaO3zgaf5Q


----------



## nitewriter

They say that Pepto Bismol Pink is the new Black. Who am I to argue?


----------



## CPProp

Blue is the colour, football is the game
We're all together and winning is our aim


----------



## CastingPearls

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Poetry is hard
Bacon


----------



## CPProp

You cant beat a bacon butty made with white bread


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat2: I prefer a Nutty Buddy from Dairy Queen!:eat2::eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Little Debbie's Nutty Buddy rules the ring that rules them all.


----------



## nitewriter

This Poster concedes the point to the Lady from Arkansas:happy:


----------



## purplepants

Who wouldn't? Unless of course you don't know about the one ring to rule them all, and in that case could it be used to rule you, rather like a tree falling in the forest that we wonder if people can hear? he he..


----------



## CPProp

One ring to rule them all, the result of a vindaloo curry and known as the ring of fire.


----------



## nitewriter

:eat1::shocked::shocked::shocked:Not the Vindaloo Curry!!! Way worse than the Texas 5 Alarm Chili :shocked::shocked:


----------



## CPProp

No matter what ever way you cut it its hot stuff


----------



## nitewriter

That was Hot Stuff from Donna Summer time to turn on that Disco Ball and strut in your high heeled shoes!!!


----------



## CPProp

Disaster is assured at the annual 1970s disco the mirrors fly of the disco ball causing lacerations and a rash of ankle injuries from high heels or platforms shoes.


----------



## nitewriter

Ah Yes! Platform shoes were a boon to all Podiatrists & Orthopedic Surgeons in the Swinging 70's


----------



## CPProp

The next train will be coming in platform shoes


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The next train will be coming in platform shoes



The Little Engine that Could said to The _Next_ Engine, " Was it as Good for you as it was for Me?":smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> The Little Engine that Could said to The _Next_ Engine, " Was it as Good for you as it was for Me?":smitten::smitten::smitten:




It was nothing to get steamed up about


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> It was nothing to get steamed up about



Ouch! That was a kick in my Caboose !!!


----------



## littlefairywren

"Cause my body's too bootylicious for ya babe....."


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::smitten::bow: I'm Blinded by the Sight!!! humima humima humina:bow: :smitten::smitten:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> :smitten::smitten::bow: I'm Blinded by the Sight!!! humima humima humina:bow: :smitten::smitten:



Definitely a sight for sore eyes


----------



## nitewriter

Psst Buddy got any Murine on ya?


----------



## CPProp

Yes but its an optical illusion


----------



## littlefairywren

"Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, the eyes, the eyes, not around the eyes, don't look around my eyes, look into my eyes, you're under."


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> "Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, the eyes, the eyes, not around the eyes, don't look around my eyes, look into my eyes, you're under."



:batting::batting::bow: Yes, I'm under your spell :bow: Do with me as you wish.


----------



## CPProp

Double, double toil and trouble; 
Fire burn, and caldron bubble.


----------



## nitewriter

Which is Witch? and which is Alice Cooper??? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## littlefairywren

Curiosity killed the cat!


----------



## nitewriter

Purrrrr, MeroWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## CPProp

what a catastrophe


----------



## Adamantoise

Scrap the old plan, and back to the drawing board!


----------



## nitewriter

Drawing Board, Check Beret Double Check, Now Where did I put my Charcoal and Pastels???


----------



## CPProp

Oh look I just found my old Etch a sketch


----------



## nitewriter

Oh Myrtle! Edmund asked me up to his loft to look at his etchings!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Oh Myrtle! Edmund asked me up to his loft to look at his etchings!



The etchings were difficult to see and looked more like hieroglyphs and I think it said mind your head.


----------



## nitewriter

"yes, This is Big D on Geezer Radio and that was Jefferson Airplane performing White Rabbit. Now remember what Grace Slick tells you at the end. Feed your head....and now a word from our sponsor. McDougal's Butcher Shop has a special on Haggis this week.


----------



## CPProp

Big D was caught red handed with freshly shot haggis and white pudding


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Big D was caught red handed with freshly shot haggis and white pudding



Forget about the haggis it all about the pudding, MUST HAVE PUDDING!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Forget about the haggis it all about the pudding, MUST HAVE PUDDING!!!



But which one? Treacle pudding, rice pudding plum pudding or spotted dick


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> But which one? Treacle pudding, rice pudding plum pudding or spotted dick



Why Spotted Dick of Course, but make sure you've been inoculated before eat it.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Why Spotted Dick of Course, but make sure you've been inoculated before eat it.



I do get the point but having to have an inoculation really needles me.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> I do get the point but having to have an inoculation really needles me.



So be it but it beats being bled by leeches or solicitors


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> So be it but it beats being bled by leeches or solicitors



The Dr asked whats the bleeding time ? 2.30 said the dentist.


----------



## nitewriter

Hey, while you're taking a pint from me, Could you fix that back cavity and give me short back and sides.


----------



## littlefairywren

Good things come in small AND short packages


----------



## CPProp

Come on pass the parcel we all want to play


----------



## swamptoad

Play me a song, you're the piano man.


----------



## CPProp

swamptoad said:


> Play me a song, you're the piano man.



I wish they made these grand pianos smaller I always have difficulty in getting it under my chin


----------



## nitewriter

Hello I'm Dr. Mengela You want me to make your jaw HOW BIG???


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Hello I'm Dr. Mengela You want me to make your jaw HOW BIG???



My last plastic surgeon during the winter sat in front of his fire and melted


----------



## nitewriter

Now He's keeping company with the Wicked Witch of the West :wubu:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Now He's keeping company with the Wicked Witch of the West :wubu:



Now Tik Toks getting all wound up about that


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Now Tik Toks getting all wound up about that



Now don't bust a mainspring over it!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Now don't bust a mainspring over it!




The Main spring is here  just got to wait for the main summer now


----------



## swamptoad

summer sausage, now or later?


----------



## CPProp

Recovering from being battered over the head by Judy, Mr Punch thought he saw the crocodile running off with his string of sausages.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Recovering from being battered over the head by Judy, Mr Punch thought he saw the crocodile running off with his string of sausages.



In the case of the Croc the 5 second rule applies let him devour the sausages, then you can track him later by his flatulence dispatch the creature and create a nice line of luggage and handbags from his carcass.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> In the case of the Croc the 5 second rule applies let him devour the sausages, then you can track him later by his flatulence dispatch the creature and create a nice line of luggage and handbags from his carcass.



This sounds like the handy work of Mr Ali Gator


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> This sounds like the handy work of Mr Ali Gator



Ah Yes, Such a cold blooded creature is He!


----------



## swamptoad

Cold ice-chilled rum and coke, anyone?


----------



## nitewriter

Is Captain Morgan in the House???


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Is Captain Morgan in the House???



Captain, dont shiver your timbers youve got woodworm


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Captain, dont shiver your timbers youve got woodworm



Don't Worry Captain, Use New Improved Agent Orange Bug Bomb to eradicate those wood chomping pesky critters! Leaves the house with a fresh orange scent and a glow that can be seen for miles!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Don't Worry Captain, Use New Improved Agent Orange Bug Bomb to eradicate those wood chomping pesky critters! Leaves the house with a fresh orange scent and a glow that can be seen for miles!




And there was I thinking that Cuprinol woodworm killer would do the trick.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> And there was I thinking that Cuprinol woodworm killer would do the trick.



True, but Agent Orange will kill everything inside of 5 miles....except for maybe Harrison's 3 headed Goat.


----------



## swamptoad

How about that three headed goat? Will it ever glow?


----------



## nitewriter

As the Goat would say..."naaaaaaaaaaahhh!!!!"


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> As the Goat would say..."naaaaaaaaaaahhh!!!!"



Could have sworn the goat said, dont mess with my younger brother, Billy the kid.


----------



## nitewriter

Well I guess Billy Goat has got me by the Horns


----------



## swamptoad

You might get hurt very badly. Those horns could cut you into sections. Yikes! And the end result would not be a delightful horn section. :doh:


----------



## CPProp

Both Easington and Grimethorpe Colliery brass bands have delightful horn sections


----------



## nitewriter

Being a failed puppeteer I am drawn to the String Section......Cue the Violins & Cello's "Springtime for Hitler in C in 3,2,1"


----------



## swamptoad

I was drawn to drawing strings when I was a kid but then the strings got all tangled together and my teacher just called that a scribble.


----------



## CPProp

The way to un scribbled drawings of strings is with a spiro graph


----------



## nitewriter

to unscribble your drawings is your string theory? ....to quote Spock "fascinating"


----------



## CPProp

Its a fascinating theory, but gives the impression of being strung along


----------



## nitewriter

better to be strung along than strung up!!!


----------



## swamptoad

An impressive strung out musician, strung along, and impressed his guitar into the drum-kit after the show.


----------



## Snow Angel

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Swamptoad: Cold ice-chilled rum and coke, anyone?*

I enjoyed drinking it with you.


----------



## CPProp

Six cold rum and cokes and youd be Brahms and list, impressive for a pair of strung out musical composers.


----------



## nitewriter

Chopin was so strung out he composed the minute waltz in 2 hours and performed it in 28 seconds


----------



## Timberwolf

He had to catch up some time from composing it...


----------



## CPProp

Timberwolf said:


> He had to catch up some time from composing it...



and a lighting conductor orchestrated the music


----------



## nitewriter

and the train conductor orchestrated the movement of the 5:15 from Wickersham to Rickenback Falls


----------



## swamptoad

If you examine these two words: onomatopoiea & mississippi 
then you might see 2 movements: vowels and consonants


----------



## nitewriter

I feel sick to my mouth..... I think I'm gonna have a vowel movement AAAAEEEEIIIIOOOOUUU!!!!!!! Ah much better!


----------



## CPProp

Im sick and tired of clearing up others vowel movements


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Im sick and tired of clearing up others vowel movements



"Cleanup in Aisle 3"


----------



## swamptoad

3 is the magic number
which number shall we move onto next?


----------



## CPProp

Number 42 is the one we should move on to - the meaning of life


----------



## nitewriter

Whatever you do DON'T move onto Number 2....at least not in polite company.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Whatever you do DON'T move onto Number 2....at least not in polite company.



That would be just two much !!!


----------



## swamptoad

What if we decide to not move onto number 2, but accidentally do. And then we get stuck because that number won't budge and we can't go anywhere else after that?


----------



## nitewriter

A laxative might help


----------



## CPProp

The orators progression from vowel to bowel  has the motion been passed yet?


----------



## nitewriter

nay the motion hasn't passed yet, but the gas has.


----------



## swamptoad

Was it a lucky gas or a lucky guess? Probability might be unlucky.


----------



## nitewriter

probability is the inability to be exact.


----------



## CPProp

Infinite Improbability could be exact


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Infinite Improbability could be exact



The Probability of yourself being hit by the Tartus in Trafalgar Square captained by Dr Who at exactly 3:47 PM on St. Swithens Day would be extremely Improbable!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> The Probability of yourself being hit by the Tartus in Trafalgar Square captained by Dr Who at exactly 3:47 PM on St. Swithens Day would be extremely Improbable!



Nelsons column in Trafalgar square now has a blue flashing light on top, the result of a Time And Relative Dimension In Space machine collision


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Nelsons column in Trafalgar square now has a blue flashing light on top, the result of a Time And Relative Dimension In Space machine collision



Gee, I thought that was announcing The Grand Opening of a New K Mart!


----------



## swamptoad

There is the theory of the moebius, a twist in the fabric of space where time becomes the loop.


----------



## CPProp

Here we go loop de loop
Here we go loop de lie
Here we go loop de loop
All on a Saturday night


----------



## nitewriter

My stomache's doing loop de loops from too much drinking saturday afternoon. Now I have the Saturday night fever! Cue the Bee Gees!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> My stomache's doing loop de loops from too much drinking saturday afternoon. Now I have the Saturday night fever! Cue the Bee Gees!




Right on cue the Bee Gees broke into Words like Massachusetts, Jumbo, Idea. Israel, Horizontal, Holiday


----------



## nitewriter

My ideal day would be to have a horizontal holiday with my BBW Baby:wubu: Huh Huh Huh Huh Stayin Alive Stayin Alive!:happy:


----------



## CPProp

We're all going on a summer holiday
No more working for a week or two


----------



## swamptoad

"Holiday Road"

jack-be-nimble-jack-be-quick......

cue Lindsay Buckingham of Fleetwood Mac singing

and speaking of which ...wasn't that song in ....


National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## CPProp

Fleetwood an alternative seaside resort to Blackpool


----------



## nitewriter

Fleetwood an alternative to a Coupe De Ville


----------



## CPProp

The alternative could drive you round the bend


----------



## swamptoad

alternative music introduces the excellently low-priced BUY-PRODUCT CD featuring a selection of the hottest alternative and underground artists of 1996!


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> alternative music introduces the excellently low-priced BUY-PRODUCT CD featuring a selection of the hottest alternative and underground artists of 1996!



Most of these Underground Artists of 1996 are indeed underground RIP.... while the balance are just forgotten. When was the last time you went to a Screaming Weasels Concert!


----------



## swamptoad

haven't been ...alas I was also reminded of another band: Screamin' Cheetah Wheelies


----------



## nitewriter

Tarzan!
Yes Jane!
Could you please tell Cheetah to stop popping wheelies in the treehouse!
He's giving Boy ideas about things that go up. Bad Cheetah!


----------



## CPProp

This tree house is just divine and without devine I cant swing from tree to tree


----------



## nitewriter

AAAAHAAHAAAAAHAHAAAAAAHAAAAHA!!!!SPLAT!!!.......ow thats gonna leave a mark!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> AAAAHAAHAAAAAHAHAAAAAAHAAAAHA!!!!SPLAT!!!.......ow thats gonna leave a mark!




Your are right X marks the spot


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Your are right X marks the spot



Are you sure Doctor Ruth? I thought G marked the spot:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Mishty

Bay-beeeeh Wuth?


----------



## CPProp

A little push and Bay-beeeeh falls out of the window, ...........we are Wuthless


----------



## Mishty

HEY! Nobody puts Baby in a corner..or out the window!


----------



## CPProp

The wee bairn needs strapping in the car just in case you go around the corner to fast and baby flies out the window


----------



## Adamantoise

Safety first...


----------



## Weirdo890

Beware the safety man!


----------



## swamptoad

man, oh man ....where do I begin?


----------



## Mishty

Once upon a time...


----------



## nitewriter

Mishty said:


> Once upon a time...



in a Galaxy far far away....


----------



## CPProp

Is there still life in a Mars or has it all gone far far away to become the Galaxy chocolate bar of everyones dreams


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bow::eat2:HHMMAAAHHH!*CHOCOLATE!!!*:smitten::smitten::smitten: woah!endorphin rush:batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

Some like it hot!


----------



## nitewriter

And some like it cold with whipped cream on top. :eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Id like to report a robbery, someone has whipped the cream from the top of my iced drink.


----------



## nitewriter

Now Let me get this straight Gov'nor. Someones gone and nicked the froth off your daqueri ? Did he also abscond with the cherry too?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Now Let me get this straight Gov'nor. Someones gone and nicked the froth off your daqueri ? Did he also abscond with the cherry too?




They have, its a rum do when you have to padlock your paper umbrella and cherry to your cocktail


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> They have, its a rum do when you have to padlock your paper umbrella and cherry to your cocktail



We here at Schlage security have developed a new pick proof lock that will keep all you lovely Ladies Cherries safe.:batting:


----------



## CPProp

Roll up, roll up, pick your own self-locking chastity belt £1 each.. keys sold separately........3 for £60.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Roll up, roll up, pick your own self-locking chastity belt £1 each.. keys sold separately........3 for £60.



Act Today Don't Delay! and for an extra 10 quid we'll install an escape hatch!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

One Pina Colada please. Two cherries! :eat2:


----------



## CPProp

A pie made with cherries and double cream would go down a treat with a Pina Colada


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> A pie made with cherries and double cream would go down a treat with a Pina Colada



That will be fine sir, will that be smoking or non-smoking?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> That will be fine sir, will that be smoking or non-smoking?




Neither thank you I just feel like spontaneously combusting


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Neither thank you I just feel like spontaneously combusting



Okay ......would you like some smores then?


----------



## Saisha

Only if we can keep the raccoons from attacking!


----------



## CPProp

Saisha said:


> Only if we can keep the raccoons from attacking!



Simple employing a Raconteur to keep them occupied they love the anecdotes.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Simple employing a Raconteur to keep them occupied they love the anecdotes.



Boris!!! Will you stop talking about Moose and Flying Squirrel!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Saisha

nitewriter said:


> Boris!!! Will you stop talking about Moose and Flying Squirrel!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:



Hey Rocky, you think Boris, Natasha and Fearless want to see me pull a rabbit out of my hat?


----------



## CPProp

Saisha said:


> Hey Rocky, you think Boris, Natasha and Fearless want to see me pull a rabbit out of my hat?



Magic & Mystery - its magic the rabbit appears from the hat and a mystery how it got in there in the first place.


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Mr Danny the Great? Ace Hat cleaners here, we're going to have to charge you an extra $50.00 to clean out all the bunny pellets ..... but it will be ready for Saturday night's performance.


----------



## Timberwolf

Looks like the Mad Hatter is at it again...


----------



## CPProp

The Mad Hatter, the March Hare and the Dormouse all celebrating a merry unbirthday


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::batting::bounce:and a Merry Unbirthday to you too:bounce::batting::bow:
NOW OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

What did I do ? what did I do ? asked King Charles the 1st of England and I dont think that Super Glue is going to work.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> What did I do ? what did I do ? asked King Charles the 1st of England and I dont think that Super Glue is going to work.



No Worries yer Majesty, I got me 20 yards of surgical silk thread, I'll sew you up all neat & pretty with a nice cross-stitch pattern and I promise not to finish up with a slipknot.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> No Worries yer Majesty, I got me 20 yards of surgical silk thread, I'll sew you up all neat & pretty with a nice cross-stitch pattern and I promise not to finish up with a slipknot.



Stapling is much neater yer Majesty than sewing, but can cause alarm when going through airport security systems :doh:


----------



## Saisha

Tis best yer Majesty yet to use packing tape - no metal to mettle with.


----------



## ToniTails

what's yer major malfunction


----------



## nitewriter

ToniTails said:


> what's yer major malfunction



Well ma'am I take Cialas for "when the time is right!"....AND ITS NEVER RIGHT!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Well ma'am I take Cialas for "when the time is right!"....AND ITS NEVER RIGHT!!!



When the time is right be careful taking that Cialis, dont let it get lodged in the throat as it can give you a stiff neck


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> When the time is right be careful taking that Cialis, dont let it get lodged in the throat as it can give you a stiff neck



NOW HE TELLS ME!:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> NOW HE TELLS ME!:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:



Always read the instructions they always contain a health warning


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Always read the instructions they always contain a health warning



Yeah, like the warning....for Erections lasting more than 4 hours see a Doctor.
If that were the case I would see the people from the :bow::bow:Guiness Book of World Records:bow::bow:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Yeah, like the warning....for Erections lasting more than 4 hours see a Doctor.
> If that were the case I would see the people from the :bow::bow:Guiness Book of World Records:bow::bow:



There is a useful side effect not spoken of very oftener and that is the erection helps stop you falling out of bed.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> There is a useful side effect not spoken of very oftener and that is the erection helps stop you falling out of bed.



Hey Eric, Whats with the Eye Patch? You fell out of bed? What did you land on???


----------



## Saisha

My parrot when the crew alerted me to being under fire and needing to raise the pirate's flag.


----------



## CPProp

Saisha said:


> My parrot when the crew alerted me to being under fire and needing to raise the pirate's flag.




Polygon, to that great geometrical shape in the sky at the hands of Jolly Rodger.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Polygon, to that great geometrical shape in the sky at the hands of Jolly Rodger.



Rodger wasn't so Jolly after eating the Parrot for dinner:blink:......Polly was one tough old bird!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Rodger wasn't so Jolly after eating the Parrot for dinner:blink:......Polly was one tough old bird!




Is a poly filler (gap filler).


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Is a poly filler (gap filler).



Polly managed to fill the gap between Rodger's front teeth...the only things to reach his belly were feathers and bits of beak.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Polly managed to fill the gap between Rodger's front teeth...the only things to reach his belly were feathers and bits of beak.



With a mystical voice in the background in its best London underground tone saying Mind the Gap


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> With a mystical voice in the background in its best London underground tone saying Mind the Gap



Is that the Ghost of Terry Thomas?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Is that the Ghost of Terry Thomas?



I say! What a bounder I am


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> I say! What a bounder I am



You Cad You! Would you care for a Cadbury?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> You Cad You! Would you care for a Cadbury?



Cadbury the Cad was a hit with all the girls with his sweet talk and free samples


----------



## Saisha

Cad's pet bunny roared with delight when petted.


----------



## Timberwolf

Must've been a lion bunny... :blink:


----------



## nitewriter

Timberwolf said:


> Must've been a lion bunny... :blink:



Hello!, I'm here to Polygraph the bunny.


----------



## Timberwolf

At first I thought you wanted to photograph the bunny...


----------



## nitewriter

Ok wabbit, look at my double barrel camera and say cawrots!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Ok wabbit, look at my double barrel camera and say cawrots!



Your are using a double barreled camera so you will get a 3D image of me when viewed through your stereoscopic - right??


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Your are using a double barreled camera so you will get a 3D image of me when viewed through your stereoscopic - right??



Yes, the better to shoot (hee,hee,hee) your image. Now Stand still!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Yes, the better to shoot (hee,hee,hee) your image. Now Stand still!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:




Must shoot off I’ve just remembered I have a hare appointment


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to the Hare Club. Are you here for neutering or fertility treatments?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Welcome to the Hare Club. Are you here for neutering or fertility treatments?



Here for the neutering but they cant see till April 2015 which has made me mad as a March hare


----------



## Saisha

Singing "I'm gonna march that man right out of my hare...." :doh:


----------



## CPProp

Saisha said:


> Singing "I'm gonna march that man right out of my hare...." :doh:



Sing as we go and let the world go by
Singing a song, we march along the highway
Say goodbye to sorrow
There's always tomorrow to think of today.


----------



## nitewriter

_Here I come to save the day!_....That means that Mighty Mouse is on his way!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> _Here I come to save the day!_....That means that Mighty Mouse is on his way!



A Penfold mousetacular presentation:- Mighty Mouse meets Danger Mouse


----------



## Fattitude1

Mouseketeer roll call.... sound off now!


----------



## Saisha

One Two Three Four
We're the chipmunks, hear us roar!


----------



## nitewriter

Saisha said:


> One Two Three Four
> We're the chipmunks, hear us roar!



Five Six Seven Eight
Annette is still to young to date!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Five Six Seven Eight
> Annette is still to young to date!




Ten green bottles hanging on a wall and if one green bottle should accidently fall therell be.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Ten green bottles hanging on a wall and if one green bottle should accidently fall therell be.



Hell to pay when the proprietor gets back from Lunch!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Hell to pay when the proprietor gets back from Lunch!



Hell to pay  thats what you call an evil looking wig.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Hell to pay  thats what you call an evil looking wig.



I'll have you know my hairpiece is 100% Polyesther and is only worn on state occasions like Guy Fawkes Day. Scarey yes Evil no!


----------



## Saisha

nitewriter said:


> IScarey yes Evil no!



That is until it falls into the cheese dip....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgubFLBCmMY[/ame]


----------



## nitewriter

Saisha said:


> That is until it falls into the cheese dip....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgubFLBCmMY



No worries dear lady, it has been exiled to the back of my sock draw. The only downside was a few years back my mother came for a visit and while I was preparing dinner she decided to put away my laundry.....The scream could be heard for blocks. She thought I had a dead guinea pig in my dresser!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> No worries dear lady, it has been exiled to the back of my sock draw. The only downside was a few years back my mother came for a visit and while I was preparing dinner she decided to put away my laundry.....The scream could be heard for blocks. She thought I had a dead guinea pig in my dresser!




Laundered Syrup of figs and drawn socks ! what is the world coming to?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Laundered Syrup of figs and drawn socks ! what is the world coming to?



" I don't know Batman. What is it coming to?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> " I don't know Batman. What is it coming to?




Im stumped, Batman you coming to play cricket and bowl a maiden over ?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Im stumped, Batman you coming to play cricket and bowl a maiden over ?



Batman! It's not Cricket to bowl over an old maid, especially if she hasn't cleaned up the room yet.


----------



## Saisha

Any bowling over the old maid will result in botched-up bocci balls of said cricketers.


----------



## nitewriter

after an evening of bowling Buddy Holly and Crickets tried their hands at bocci ball. (Shreveport Times)


----------



## CPProp

Francis Drake went bowling with Buddy Holly but had to waiting for Spanish Armada to arrive as she had the bowls


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Francis Drake went bowling with Buddy Holly but had to waiting for Spanish Armada to arrive as she had the bowls



The Queen had the bowls! By all rights that should make her King! What strange times we live in!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> The Queen had the bowls! By all rights that should make her King! What strange times we live in!



The Queen was playing croquet with a penguin the King suggested a flamingo may be better as it would not melt and leave her hands all chocolaty


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The Queen was playing croquet with a penguin the King suggested a flamingo may be better as it would not melt and leave her hands all chocolaty



Yes, that would leave The Queen with a sticky wicket.:batting:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Yes, that would leave The Queen with a sticky wicket.:batting:



LBW (leg before wicket) the umpire cried and the Queen was out for a duck.


----------



## Saisha

The Queen cried when she was served a turducken and the sticky-legged umpire smirked with glee.


----------



## nitewriter

....Place the turducken in the oven @ 475 degrees for 20 minutes to crisp the skin & L'Orange sauce. remove and let it breathe for 10 minutes. Arrrange the turducken on fine Empire China and Voila! You have a meal fit for a :bow::eat1:Queen:eat1::bow: or Harvey Firestein


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> ....Place the turducken in the oven @ 475 degrees for 20 minutes to crisp the skin & L'Orange sauce. remove and let it breathe for 10 minutes. Arrrange the turducken on fine Empire China and Voila! You have a meal fit for a :bow::eat1:Queen:eat1::bow: or Harvey Firestein



Read this as 475 Deg C, Turducken burnt to a crisp, stuff this, Ill have a bacon cob instead said the maid of hearts on behalf of the Queen.


----------



## Saisha

CPProp said:


> Read this as 475 Deg C, Turducken burnt to a crisp, stuff this, Ill have a bacon cob instead said the maid of hearts on behalf of the Queen.



The Queen was given creamed corn as the maid of hearts had left her Highness's dentures in the saddlebag of the court jester, who was on his way to light the torch at the Tiki Hut.


----------



## balletguy

Now that was a mouthfull:batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

"Feed me, Seymour
Feed me all night long"......


----------



## balletguy

littlefairywren said:


> "Feed me, Seymour
> Feed me all night long"......



I like Steve Martin


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> I like Steve Martin



Well Excuuuuseee Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Well Excuuuuseee Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ladies and gentlemen the next dance is an excuse me


----------



## nitewriter

I take any excuse to dance because I have _HAPPY FEET!!!_:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I take any excuse to dance because I have _HAPPY FEET!!!_:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:



Are your feet happy because they tell each other corny jokes?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Are your feet happy because they tell each other corny jokes?



I may be a callused individual, but corny nevah!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I may be a callused individual, but corny nevah!!!!!



Have you tried the new individually wrapped peppermint callous and corn plasters? :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Have you tried the new individually wrapped peppermint callous and corn plasters? :eat2:



No, but I do get plastered after a bottle or two of Peppermint Schnappes :blink::blink:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> No, but I do get plastered after a bottle or two of Peppermint Schnappes :blink::blink:




Have you tried the new adult cereal Schnapps, crackle and pops


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Have you tried the new adult cereal Schnapps, crackle and pops



Yes I have!:eat1: I like mine topped with strawberries and Geritol.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Yes I have!:eat1: I like mine topped with strawberries and Geritol.




As I was going to Strawberry Fair, &#8232;Singing, singing, Butter-cups and Daisies


----------



## nitewriter

As I left the Kissing Booth at Scarborugh Fair I ran into :bow:Simon & Garfunkle:bow: singing for their Supper. Who knew they were back together again!


----------



## EMH1701

I like the Sounds of Silence.


----------



## nitewriter

Shhhh!!!! Be vewy vewy Quiet!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Shhhh!!!! Be vewy vewy Quiet!




Silent foot prints and walking on tippy toes


----------



## nitewriter

When we last left Stanley, he was sneaking into his apartment trying not to awaken She who _MUST_ be obeyed.:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> When we last left Stanley, he was sneaking into his apartment trying not to awaken She who _MUST_ be obeyed.:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:




Arthur muttered must go Stanley before ER INDOORS realises Im out


----------



## nitewriter

And Lo though I walk thru the valley of death I fear no evil....evil no. Evelyn YES:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> And Lo though I walk thru the valley of death I fear no evil....evil no. Evelyn YES:shocked::shocked::shocked:



The French Foreign Legion marched through the Valley of death surrounded on both side by the notorious Evelyn tribe waiting for them to bring home the bacon.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The French Foreign Legion marched through the Valley of death surrounded on both side by the notorious Evelyn tribe waiting for them to bring home the bacon.



The French Foreign Legion marched thru the valley of death without a care as their Cook was Jewish and kept a kosher kitchen. Bacon they had none. Fois Gras plenty.:eat1:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> The French Foreign Legion marched thru the valley of death without a care as their Cook was Jewish and kept a kosher kitchen. Bacon they had none. Fois Gras plenty.:eat1:



That'sandy for the legion having a cook in the desert but that Foie gras sounds offal.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> That'sandy for the legion having a cook in the desert but that Foie gras sounds offal.



Would you prefer Escargot?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Would you prefer Escargot?



I would prefer not to have escargot, do you have frogs legs?  oui - then hop over here and take my order for fish & Chips. :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> I would prefer not to have escargot, do you have frogs legs?  oui - then hop over here and take my order for fish & Chips. :eat2:



YES SIR! One order of Kippers fried over wood chips coming right up!....If you don't want it coming right up, may I suggest Pepto Bismol.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> YES SIR! One order of Kippers fried over wood chips coming right up!....If you don't want it coming right up, may I suggest Pepto Bismol.



Got a feeling this place aint all its cracked up to be and that Im being stitched up like a kipper


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Got a feeling this place aint all its cracked up to be and that Im being stitched up like a kipper



I"ll have you know that we here at Chez Mard got a 4 flat tire rating in the latest Michalein Guide


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I"ll have you know that we here at Chez Mard got a 4 flat tire rating in the latest Michalein Guide



The Michelin Guide says if you have 4 flats tyres and are over 70 you have to retyre and buy a star.


----------



## Saisha

CPProp said:


> The Michelin Guide says if you have 4 flats tyres and are over 70 you have to retyre and buy a star.



Forget getting star treatment when being retreaded by the Michelin Man.


----------



## nitewriter

Saisha said:


> Forget getting star treatment when being retreaded by the Michelin Man.



The best you can hope for is a cup of lukewarm coffee and a stale donut while they are spinning your wheels.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> The best you can hope for is a cup of lukewarm coffee and a stale donut while they are spinning your wheels.



Donuts and wheelies and all performed on a peddle bike its amazing the power you can generate from a lukewarm cup of coffee


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Donuts and wheelies and all performed on a peddle bike its amazing the power you can generate from a lukewarm cup of coffee



Decaf anyone???


----------



## Saisha

nitewriter said:


> Decaf anyone???



"No thank you", said the giraffe, "as the coffee gets cold by the time it gets to the bottom of my neck and I need all the caffeine I can get!"


----------



## CPProp

Saisha said:


> "No thank you", said the giraffe, "as the coffee gets cold by the time it gets to the bottom of my neck and I need all the caffeine I can get!"



Have you tried Espresso its four time faster than ordinary coffee and refreshes the parts other coffees dont reach


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Have you tried Espresso its four time faster than ordinary coffee and refreshes the parts other coffees don’t reach



Mr G have you considered an Espresso Colonic? taken tepid not torrid it will reach all your extremities in record time you won't be able to close your eyes until August!!!!:shocked::bounce::shocked:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Mr G have you considered an Espresso Colonic? taken tepid not torrid it will reach all your extremities in record time you won't be able to close your eyes until August!!!!:shocked::bounce::shocked:



Its the turd time I've had this Colonic irrigation and I still think is a crap job.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Its the turd time I've had this Colonic irrigation and I still think is a crap job.



A small price to pay to clean out your pipes. Take a deep breath and you will be able to whistle Dixie out your...you know.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> A small price to pay to clean out your pipes. Take a deep breath and you will be able to whistle Dixie out your...you know.



Have an even smaller price to pay by employing Dyno  Rod to clean out your pipes.


----------



## nitewriter

(hic) "Oh Dynoboy, The pipes, da pipes are spalling, from glen to fen and down da mountainslide. Da Plumbers gone....BARKEEP!!! anutter (hic)


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> (hic) "Oh Dynoboy, The pipes, da pipes are spalling, from glen to fen and down da mountainslide. Da Plumbers gone....BARKEEP!!! anutter (hic)



The infamous Londonderry air by and whilst Brahams & List


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The infamous Londonderry air by and whilst Brahams & List



(hic) Sounds like I'm gonna be sued. The solicitors can duel it out!.......I know French Horns at 15 paces


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> (hic) Sounds like I'm gonna be sued. The solicitors can duel it out!.......I know French Horns at 15 paces



French horns at 15 paces and Tubas 25 paces with piccolos down the sides taking notes, crotchets, quavers, minims, what ever they can lay their hands on


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> French horns at 15 paces and Tubas 25 paces with piccolos down the sides taking notes, crotchets, quavers, minims, what ever they can lay their hands on



Calling all Cars! Be on the lookout for men armed with piccolos and crochet hooks! They are looting everything in Trafalgar Square, we have unsubstanciated reports that 3 of the men have made off with Admiral Nelson's horse. That is all.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Calling all Cars! Be on the lookout for men armed with piccolos and crochet hooks! They are looting everything in Trafalgar Square, we have unsubstanciated reports that 3 of the men have made off with Admiral Nelson's horse. That is all.



Admiral Nelsons Horse, a fine old pub with hand pulled pints, Scotland Yard are at a loss as to how the dickens they manage to steal it.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Admiral Nelsons Horse, a fine old pub with hand pulled pints, Scotland Yard are at a loss as to how the dickens they manage to steal it.



(Update) The 3 Miscreants who made off with Admiral Nelson's Horse had Great Expectations when they stopped to pull a pint when the Horse showed it's rear end and sent the lads flying off towards the white cliffs of Dover. The culprits are quests of the Dover Constabulary. Admiral Nelson's Horse will reopen tonite at its new location in St Albans.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> (Update) The 3 Miscreants who made off with Admiral Nelson's Horse had Great Expectations when they stopped to pull a pint when the Horse showed it's rear end and sent the lads flying off towards the white cliffs of Dover. The culprits are quests of the Dover Constabulary. Admiral Nelson's Horse will reopen tonite at its new location in St Albans.



The Admiral Nelsons Horse took the wrong turn of the Hemel Hampstead magic roundabout and ended up in Leighton Buzzard instead of St. Albans and will open up there tonight instead


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry for the delay, My Garmen & Tom-Tom fought it out over how to get to Admiral Nelsons Horse. I just had a short snort. I came by way of Brazil and Portugal.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Sorry for the delay, My Garmen & Tom-Tom fought it out over how to get to Admiral Nelsons Horse. I just had a short snort. I came by way of Brazil and Portugal.



Geoff Garmen and Tom Thomson will be the goal keepers representing Brazil and Portugal respectively at the delayed football match


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Geoff Garmen and Tom Thomson will be the goal keepers representing Brazil and Portugal respectively at the delayed football match



Will Manchester United get to play the loser? Would make for an interesting mismatch.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Will Manchester United get to play the loser? Would make for an interesting mismatch.



Manchester a football tale of two colours United, Red and City, Sky Blue - but you can’t beat the green of the Leicester Tigers, but that’s another tail and a Rugby one which would be a mismatch.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Manchester a football tale of two colours United, Red and City, Sky Blue - but you cant beat the green of the Leicester Tigers, but thats another tail and a Rugby one which would be a mismatch.



Take the Red & Sky Blue Of Manchester, mix it with the Green of Leicester and you have the flag of the Duchy of Freedonia HAIL FREEDONIA!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Take the Red & Sky Blue Of Manchester, mix it with the Green of Leicester and you have the flag of the Duchy of Freedonia HAIL FREEDONIA!!!



Being red and blue all over from the hail Donia passed the dutchie and is now free. Hooray a freedonia


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Being red and blue all over from the hail Donia passed the dutchie and is now free. Hooray a freedonia



I find Milk of Magnesia works well.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I find Milk of Magnesia works well.



A spoonful of Milk of Magnesia will help reduce those TV repeats.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> A spoonful of Milk of Magnesia will help reduce those TV repeats.



With Time/Warner Cable you can have Original Programming streaming from your TV, Computer, Tablet & Cell Phone. For an additional $14.95 a month you can it also have it streaming straight out of your (***)censored


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> With Time/Warner Cable you can have Original Programming streaming from your TV, Computer, Tablet & Cell Phone. For an additional $14.95 a month you can it also have it streaming straight out of your (***)censored



Watch out for the next generation programme streaming which will be complete and utter silence with blank screens and all for a paltry £25 a month.


----------



## Saisha

CPProp said:


> Watch out for the next generation programme streaming which will be complete and utter silence with blank screens and all for a paltry £25 a month.



And included with the newest version of Google Glass is it's own espresso dispenser and bean roaster.


----------



## nitewriter

Saisha said:


> And included with the newest version of Google Glass is it's own espresso dispenser and bean roaster.



I feel the need for Cafeind:shocked::bounce::shocked::bounce::shocked::bounce:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I feel the need for Cafeind:shocked::bounce::shocked::bounce::shocked::bounce:




Watch out for the caffeine police  they are the ones with the bulging eyes and running about madly.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Watch out for the caffeine police  they are the ones with the bulging eyes and running about madly.



True, I know who my friends are!!!.....now where did I leave my Uber Latte?:bounce:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> True, I know who my friends are!!!.....now where did I leave my Uber Latte?:bounce:



When coffee friends ask wheres your bean ? just reply for a latte


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> When coffee friends ask wheres your bean ? just reply for a latte



I think I'll have Earl Grey for a change.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I think I'll have Earl Grey for a change.




A classic brew, 50 shades of Earl Grey


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> A classic brew, 50 shades of Earl Grey



Bubble,Bubble Toil & Trouble.....Why is my Earl Gay Tea turning shades of Lavender & Puce??? A witches brew if ever I saw one!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Bubble,Bubble Toil & Trouble.....Why is my Earl Gay Tea turning shades of Lavender & Puce??? A witches brew if ever I saw one!!!



Should not have taken a bath after drinking that witches brew  its causing me so much trouble I just might have to bubble,bubble.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Should not have taken a bath after drinking that witches brew  its causing me so much trouble I just might have to bubble,bubble.



Whatever you do Mate,DON'T pop them bubbles!!! Call a hazmat team!


----------



## Saisha

nitewriter said:


> Whatever you do Mate,DON'T pop them bubbles!!! Call a hazmat team!



If you call the hazmat team, they will change the game from Twister on the bubble wrap to making it a slip and slide!


----------



## CPProp

Saisha said:


> If you call the hazmat team, they will change the game from Twister on the bubble wrap to making it a slip and slide!



Cor blimey this elf and safety is going do-lally


----------



## Adamantoise

Being overly cautious is a hazard in itself...


----------



## CPProp

Caution hazards a head


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Caution hazards a head



I throw Caution to the wind! (fert)....Sorry that was the Bacon & Spam sandwich talking:blush:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I throw Caution to the wind! (fert)....Sorry that was the Bacon & Spam sandwich talking:blush:



A *Gas*tronomic conversation


----------



## Adamantoise

CPProp said:


> A *Gas*tronomic conversation



Borborygmus Banter.


----------



## Saisha

Adamantoise said:


> Borborygmus Banter.



Going to need Bacchus' help with this blithering!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: I'll drink to that!:bow:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> :bow: I'll drink to that!:bow:




Ill drink to that to  in fact - Ill drink to anything


----------



## nitewriter

Barkeep! 2 pints one for me and one for my matey next to that fellow in the bearskin and horned cap drinking straight from the Guiness tap.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Barkeep! 2 pints one for me and one for my matey next to that fellow in the bearskin and horned cap drinking straight from the Guiness tap.




Arrrrrr me ol ship mates, its 1 quart of rum per man per day, courtesy of Captain Guinness a stout fellow with a good head


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry Captain, I can't ship out with you. The First mate been watering down our ration of Rum so much that a sand flea couldn't get a buzz on from it.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Sorry Captain, I can't ship out with you. The First mate been watering down our ration of Rum so much that a sand flea couldn't get a buzz on from it.



It’s a rum do first mate, when the Captain of this here star ship can’t buzz off into space to the sand flea galaxy when he wants a drop of heavy water.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Its a rum do first mate, when the Captain of this here star ship cant buzz off into space to the sand flea galaxy when he wants a drop of heavy water.



"Scotty give me Warp 9!!! I have some Romulan Ale waiting for me at the Sand Flea Ambassador's residence and I mustn't be late!

Capt'n I'm giving her all I've got...Any more and we'll be spread all over Sector 4!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> "Scotty give me Warp 9!!! I have some Romulan Ale waiting for me at the Sand Flea Ambassador's residence and I mustn't be late!
> 
> Capt'n I'm giving her all I've got...Any more and we'll be spread all over Sector 4!!!




Captn two pints of that Romulan Ale will give you Warp 9 all by its self so youll not need me so Ill take the rest of the day of and explore sector 4


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Captn two pints of that Romulan Ale will give you Warp 9 all by its self so youll not need me so Ill take the rest of the day of and explore sector 4



(cue fanfare).....Once upon a time in a Galaxy far far away


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> (cue fanfare).....Once upon a time in a Galaxy far far away



This Far far away traveling in time is fine, but I need to be home by six for me tea


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> This Far far away traveling in time is fine, but I need to be home by six for me tea



Then I suggest you read H.G.Wells The Time Machine. Any Proper Brit knows Tea Time is 4, so you have to travel backwards 2 hours in time.....Don't forget the buttered scones!:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

Impossible machinations.


----------



## nitewriter

Nothing is Impossible! Improbable, futile, foolhardy, yes but impossible.... Good Morning Mr. Phelps


----------



## Adamantoise

Expand your horizons!


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Expand your horizons!



If I did that I would graduate to the back wall at the tall & fat shop.:eat1:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> If I did that I would graduate to the back wall at the tall & fat shop.:eat1:



Graduate by degrees latitude and longitude


----------



## MattB

I am posting this from 45.4214° N, 75.6919° W.


----------



## nitewriter

What is Ottawa Alex...... Points on the map for $600


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> What is Ottawa Alex...... Points on the map for $600



Points to the Y on the map of Blue Wig the pirate that cost $600.


----------



## nitewriter

Hey Dad! I heard Grandma spent $600 on a makeover, but all I see are pointy Rhinestone Earrings and a New Blue Wig!:huh:


----------



## CPProp

In days of old ,
when Grandmas were bold 
and blue rinse had not been invented
A Bag of Soot sprinkled over their hair,
Left them Smokey scented


----------



## nitewriter

Hey Dad! Why does Grandma smell like Pine Tar and Nina Ricci???


----------



## CPProp

Hey Kids dont forget to hang your pine smelling Grandma on your Christmas trees for that true outdoor smell of pine.


----------



## nitewriter

Grandma got bowled over by an FA coming out our chimney Chistmas Eve. You may say there's no such thing as :bow:Santa:bow:......but as for me and Grandma, we believe


----------



## CPProp

Looks like even Christmas has a clause in it


----------



## nitewriter

And I heard him exclaim as he rode out of sight, Merry Christmas to all and lots of cookies & milk for me tonite!:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

It was also heard to mutter that he hope he did not get a flat on the sleigh tonight


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> It was also heard to mutter that he hope he did not get a flat on the sleigh tonight



I sure hope he gets his sled to my flat tonight... I cleared a landing strip on the top of my building.....as visions of Sugar Plump Fairies danced in my head.:smitten:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I sure hope he gets his sled to my flat tonight... I cleared a landing strip on the top of my building.....as visions of Sugar Plump Fairies danced in my head.:smitten:



I've got two little plump fairies dancing on my christmas tree if they came to life what a vision that would be and a happy me


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> I've got two little plump fairies dancing on my christmas tree if they came to life what a vision that would be and a happy me



I second That Emoticon


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I second That Emoticon



I second, third and forth it


----------



## nitewriter

I can't beat that one, going to be away for a few days so Merry Christmas Chum, and to all the other posters who keep this thread hopping.:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I can't beat that one, going to be away for a few days so Merry Christmas Chum, and to all the other posters who keep this thread hopping.:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:



Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year one and all :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

To Quote Jack Nicholson " I'm Back!" Happy New Year All!!! .....now where were we?:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## CPProp

Where were we? asked the Vol-au-vent, Im a little wind blown but Ill be back


----------



## nitewriter

A wee bit of wind n'er hurt anyone.....unless it came from the back of a Sow after a large supper:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Through caution to the wind and have that large supper :eat1:


----------



## nitewriter

ROFLMAO, you got me good there, now where are those baked beans???


----------



## CPProp

Beans, beans, are good for your heart! 
The more you eat, the more you fart! 
The more you fart, the better you feel, 
So let's have beans for every meal


----------



## nitewriter

Only if you're upwind from those you love.


----------



## shadowedmorning

Those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind!


----------



## CPProp

Its mind over matter or the square root of 2nd hand socks


----------



## nitewriter

Darn those second hand socks!


----------



## CPProp

Darning athletic socks - running repairs.


----------



## Adamantoise

Mending on the go...


----------



## CPProp

Dr. Mending I presume


----------



## nitewriter

I'm exhuming Dr. Mengle??? STOP DIGGING!!!


----------



## CPProp

Burk & Hare Crypt Craft, the new board game  not available as an app.


----------



## nitewriter

I'm Tired and bored with this game!I'm not appy at all! Every move I make is the same.Go straight to jail do not collect $200.


----------



## CPProp

If Ive got to go straight to gaol can I bring my gas axe with me to make toast?


----------



## nitewriter

What ere you do DON'T light a matc..:huh::doh::BOOM::doh::huh:


----------



## CPProp

Don't light that match, everyone will think you are in light entertainment.


----------



## Adamantoise

Fire safety - very important.


----------



## CPProp

Just completed my RAMS (Risk Assessment, Method Statement) and now Im the butt of everyones jokes.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Just completed my RAMS (Risk Assessment, Method Statement) and now Im the butt of everyones jokes.


I just completed my CRAMPS ( Crazy Risk Assignment, Method Planning Salutation) and I feeling Soooo much better now that its over!!!...at least for this marking period.


----------



## CPProp

After a hard days work its nice to relax on a BRA (Back Reclining Armchair)


----------



## nitewriter

After a Hard Day's Night I like to relax with a:wubu: Braless BBW:wubu:


----------



## CPProp

Brassiere  a thing for warming your hand s on typographical error thats a Brazier


----------



## nitewriter

you say potato, I type potatoe.


----------



## CPProp

You can't beat a lot of spud bashing while doing a spot of jankers


----------



## nitewriter

Barkeep!(hic) I'll have a JagerMeister with a wedge of Idaho Potato.


----------



## CPProp

The master of hunters (JagerMeister) pulled out his half hunter and ran off muttering something about being late.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The master of hunters (JagerMeister) pulled out his half hunter and ran off muttering something about being late.


 Mr. Jagger ran out muttering about being late, late for a very important date..........and boy was She pissed!!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Mr. Jagger ran out muttering about being late, late for a very important date..........and boy was She pissed!!!!



She was pissed and hallucinating and kept muttering about meeting a Cheshire cat, a Dormouse some idiot with a 10/6 hat and a lunatic Queen


----------



## Adamantoise

Must've been some strong hooch...


----------



## CPProp

Three pints of Vaux double maximum.


----------



## Adamantoise

I dread the morning after the night before.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> I dread the morning after the night before.


Crikey! Who put the tattoo of my little pony on my bum!!!:shocked:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Crikey! Who put the tattoo of my little pony on my bum!!!:shocked:




Thats no little pony, thats a mule with 2.5 inch RML (Rifled Muzzle Loading) Mountain screw gun strapped to its back - its a military tattoo


----------



## balletguy

Now that's kinda cool


----------



## CPProp

In the cool of the evening, with the fragrance of honeysuckle filling her nostrils, she sneezed and blew her socks off.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> In the cool of the evening, with the fragrance of honeysuckle filling her nostrils, she sneezed and blew her socks off.


 In the heat of the moment the author of the above got lost in that vision.... that is how he got his rocks off. ..... granite I believe


----------



## CPProp

Lost in the vision of a country squire sitting by the log fire with a falcon sitting on the hearth and Great Dane perched on his wrist.


----------



## nitewriter

Dr. Herriot, The Squire's Manservant dropped of his Bird. His tail feathers are burnt to a crisp! He also dropped off Ajax his dog, worst case of piles I've ever seen. Which one do you want prepped for Surgery first?


----------



## CPProp

They have never brought back Emergency Ward 10 in glorious black and white, have they?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> They have never brought back Emergency Ward 10 in glorious black and white, have they?



not that I can recall. I did like that BBC program on street walkers.....What was it called? Downtown Abby?


----------



## CPProp

Roll up, Roll up the grey friars are making chips at the downtown Abbey to night


----------



## Timberwolf

Life's a rollercoaster...


----------



## CPProp

Life has its ups and downs - said the actress to the Bishop


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Life has its ups and downs - said the actress to the Bishop


Queen to Bishop, Knight takes Actress:wubu: Queen takes Actress to lunch:eat1: Bishop picks up check.


----------



## CPProp

Check Mate - I winnest me thinks


----------



## nitewriter

Yes your Eminence! Here's your check for the :eat1:two Ladies Lunch:eat1:. That will be 14 pounds 6 shillings and tuppence.


----------



## CPProp

What was that you said?, the ladies gained 14 pounds and the bill was 6 shillings and tuppence - that was some great lunch


----------



## nitewriter

6 shillings and tuppence wouldn't buy you an order of Arthur Treacher's fish & chips!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> 6 shillings and tuppence wouldn't buy you an order of Arthur Treacher's fish & chips!



Its a disgrace battered cod and chips for £4.90p, I prefer mine in pristine condition


----------



## nitewriter

Pristine condition? you're talking what? Sushi & spuds tartar?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Pristine condition? you're talking what? Sushi & spuds tartar?




I haddock gave up Sushi as it was to fishy, Im a silly cod.


----------



## Timberwolf

Something smells fishy around here...


----------



## nitewriter

Something is rotten in Denmark, I think it is the Sturgeon. :shocked::shocked:


----------



## CPProp

Lutefisk gets everywhere and permeates the nostril membrains


----------



## nitewriter

Mebrains!mebrains! someone is :eat2:eating:eat2: mebrains ! said Haggis sheepishly


----------



## CPProp

I have a few freshly shot Haggis left.


----------



## nitewriter

The remaining Hags took a stiff shot, lit up the big pot and began the chant..Bubble Bubble toil & trouble, we'll cast you a spell then pay us double!


----------



## CPProp

Theres a good chap, through another ****** on the fire, got to keep the heat up otherwise we'll be in trouble if theres not enough bubble


----------



## nitewriter

You Savage !!! You threw Rodney into the inferno!!! PUT ME DOWN you Brute!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> You Savage !!! You threw Rodney into the inferno!!! PUT ME DOWN you Brute!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Put me down you brute says Blue bottle a cardboard cut out, dressed in doublet and breeches made from his Mums old draws


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Put me down you brute says Blue bottle a cardboard cut out, dressed in doublet and breeches made from his Mums old draws


Blue Bottle sounds like a cut rate Captain Morgan! He should send his Mum a bottle of Rum to keep her warm since he nicked her bloomers to make his breeches.


----------



## CPProp

I'll drink to Captain Morgan and his Mum, but not when driving, I don't drink and drive because I keep spilling it.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> I'll drink to Captain Morgan and his Mum, but not when driving, I don't drink and drive because I keep spilling it.



What a waste of Good Rum! but I guess your shirt is :bow:happy.:bow:Cheers


----------



## CPProp

Red Rum the horse that caused the tuft accountants to loose their shirts


----------



## nitewriter

This year at Ascot Red Rum owned by Lord Owen Dibney was winner of the Vampire Stakes and paid 6 pounds seven ......anyone who bet on Snorlyxz lost their shirts.


----------



## CPProp

At last the waiter appeared and asked Vlad the impaler how he wood liked his stake.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> At last the waiter appeared and asked Vlad the impaler how he wood liked his stake.


 Vlad: " Driven through the heart of my enemy and then thrown into the bonfire of my vanity until he is well done!"
Waiter: " Would you like French Fries with that?"


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Vlad: " Driven through the heart of my enemy and then thrown into the bonfire of my vanity until he is well done!"
> Waiter: " Would you like French Fries with that?"



Sorry Vlad we have run out of French fries  but we do a nice line in wood chips or potato chips if you prefer.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Sorry Vlad we have run out of French fries &#8211; but we do a nice line in wood chips or potato chips if you prefer.


Oh bother I need something I can sink my teeth into! Do you have any Piranna and chips?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Oh bother I need something I can sink my teeth into! Do you have any Piranna and chips?




I did not know teeth floated - a torpedo should help with the sinking of teeth


----------



## nitewriter

Darn that Torpedo full speed ahead shouted Commander Harry "Snapper" Organs of HMS Molar


----------



## CPProp

Full speed a head to the fang farrier I need a withdrawal of me molar, snapped the Commander


----------



## nitewriter

We took out all your molars SIR! Your dentures should be ready next week.Here have a lollypop!


----------



## CPProp

Now I'm a sucker for a lollypop


----------



## nitewriter

There's a sucker born every minute. in Dr. Spock's book "how to breast feed your baby.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> There's a sucker born every minute. in Dr. Spock's book "how to breast feed your baby.




Mrs Forbes whilst the baby is a sleep would you mind taking some lactation - I mean dictation


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Mrs Forbes whilst the baby is a sleep would you mind taking some lactation - I mean dictation


Mr. Frobisher! If I wasn't a Church going woman I would tell you where you could stick you dic..tation. Now you,ve gone and woken up Hubert!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Mr. Frobisher! If I wasn't a Church going woman I would tell you where you could stick you dic..tation. Now you,ve gone and woken up Hubert!



Look out here comes king Richard the potato, hes a right dick-tater


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Look out here comes king Richard the potato, hes a right dick-tater


It is said that King Richard the Lionhearted ate his spuds liberally coated in horseradish to prove how strong his constitution was....all he had to do was breathe on his opponents and they would faint like schoolgirls at a Robin Thicke concert.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> It is said that King Richard the Lionhearted ate his spuds liberally coated in horseradish to prove how strong his constitution was....all he had to do was breathe on his opponents and they would faint like schoolgirls at a Robin Thicke concert.



Its time Richard attended the Knights Templar school of etiquette.


----------



## nitewriter

Good Morning Class. I'm Lord Billingsly I will be your instructor in the fine art of smiting your opponent by means of sword ,mace, lance or halitosis. Now put on your chain mail and lets have at it lads. Any questions?


----------



## CPProp

In answer to your question, the tilting will commence at 14.oo hrs sharp so dont forget your helmet unless you want a bank on the back of your bonce


----------



## nitewriter

Cornwall Smithshop You would like a new helmet sir! Your size? 16&1/2? No Sir not your shoe size or your John Thomas. _It is your hat size?_ Wowzers thats a lot iron! It will be ready for you a fortnight from Wednesday.


----------



## CPProp

Being a Parliamentarian you have to have a round helmet - not a square one - thats why your called roundheads, otherwise you'd be called sqaureheads.


----------



## Gspoon

Park ways?!


----------



## CPProp

perambulating along the park ways.


----------



## nitewriter

Cesar Beagle Solicitor - Ambulance chasing my specialty


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Cesar Beagle Solicitor - Ambulance chasing my specialty



Hes an accident waiting to happen


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Hes an accident waiting to happen


 
Objection, Your Honor! He's portraying me as a right proper a$$hole!
Objection noted Mr Beagle, It is a nice portrait of you, I will get a copy of it from the artist in pastel.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Objection, Your Honor! He's portraying me as a right proper a$$hole!
> Objection noted Mr Beagle, It is a nice portrait of you, I will get a copy of it from the artist in pastel.



That is a nice portrait of you but I did not realise you had your eyes side by side on the same side of your face.


----------



## nitewriter

the better to see what's going on the right side, with my 3 ears I can hear in surround sound.


----------



## CPProp

3 ears? they must be the left ear, the right ear and the final front ear


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> 3 ears? they must be the left ear, the right ear and the final front ear


Where no man has gone before. Roger! you don't want to sneeze or you'll blow out your ear drum! ..... Keith Moon


----------



## CPProp

Just Who is that pinball wizard with the blown ear drums, why it must be Townsend, he always seems to have a smashing time.


----------



## nitewriter

Oh yes where was I? The last thing I remember I was in the front row of a smashing pumpkins concert....next thing I recall was being naked in Sydney.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Oh yes where was I? The last thing I remember I was in the front row of a smashing pumpkins concert....next thing I recall was being naked in Sydney.



Let me get this straight your name is Koala and you were bear was this anywhere near Luna Park ? or were you on the Manly ferry?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Let me get this straight your name is Koala and you were bear was this anywhere near Luna Park ? or were you on the Manly ferry?



Were I on the manly ferry I would have been laughed overboard and not able to respond to your query.


----------



## ToniTails

said the red winged dove after falling into a pit of doom lined in marshmallows


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat2::eat2oooo Dove Chocolate Smores:eat2::eat2::eat2: my :smitten:favorite:smitten:


----------



## balletguy

The dove flew away.


----------



## nitewriter

He flew away the lonesome dove until he met the hawk....:eat1:Then he was dinner:eat1:


----------



## CPProp

Being up before the beak at dinner is not a good sign


----------



## balletguy

Dinner for breakfast is good.


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> Dinner for breakfast is good.



Waitress, I'll have a New York strip steak Medium with a glass of Merlot.

Would you like Home Fries with that???


----------



## balletguy

Pass the hot sauce please.


----------



## CPProp

Mr Heinz please pass the HP sauce


----------



## nitewriter

Personally I prefer Frank's Hot Sauce.:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## balletguy

Get some extra TP


----------



## nitewriter

balletguy said:


> Get some extra TP


and some Imodium with a Pepto Bismol chaser


----------



## CPProp

no concoctions can prevent a real ring burner


----------



## nitewriter

Bubble,bubble toil & trouble another jalapeno enchilada no make a double.


----------



## CPProp

The Witches chanted, double bubble Macbeths in trouble from the peas pudding he ate at the fuddle


----------



## nitewriter

Peas Porridge hot Peas Porridge cold, The Witches threw Macbeth into the pot....now he's Consume ....hmm could use a little more salt.


----------



## CPProp

Its the Great Macbeth Bake off


----------



## nitewriter

Waitress! I'll have a slice of the Macbeth Devilsfood Cake and cup of that Witches brew you call Coffee.


----------



## CPProp

Waitress I understand you have frogs legs, could you hop overhere and take my order


----------



## nitewriter

Why yes Mr Toad! so good to see you! I hear you had a wild ride last fortnight. Do you want chips with that???


----------



## CPProp

Mr Toad has wind in the willows, from eating beans in the bushes


----------



## nitewriter

Bushes Baked Beans will give one wind but not in the willows....be advised to stay downwind from friends and loved ones.


----------



## CPProp

A wind Jammer may help, failing that a cork.


----------



## nitewriter

Capt'n !!!! someone pulled the cork out of the stern!The schooner is taking on water fast! What should we do??? Break open the diuretics cargo and throw it in the hold. That should get the water out!


----------



## CPProp

Its no good captain she's sinking, better break out the buoyancy aids.. no I meant the life jackets not the inflatable women


----------



## nitewriter

Put out the lifeboats!Inflatable women & children first! Dirty old men second.


----------



## CPProp

Now we are in the lifeboat, you dirty old men place your oars in your rollocks and start rowing


----------



## nitewriter

Stroke, stroke, stroke,Put your backs into it you scurvy lot! I want to be ashore in time for The Monty Python Marathon!


----------



## CPProp

Row, row, row your boat
Gently down the stream
Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily
Life is but a dream


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Row, row, row your boat
> Gently down the stream
> Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily
> Life is but a dream


 
 Welcome to my Nightmare!!! HAHAHAHA!....Freddie Kruger


----------



## CPProp

Its a nightmare seeing Dr Who doing the time warp dance from the rocky horror picture show.


----------



## nitewriter

Mr Franknfurter Dr Who will see you now. what is your complaint? you're down at the heels from dancing.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Mr Franknfurter Dr Who will see you now. what is your complaint? you're down at the heels from dancing.



When down in the heels, Dr Whos jokes about his sister Verruca are a bit corny


----------



## nitewriter

I always thought the Time Lords jests at his sibling's expense were a bit salty


----------



## CPProp

Time flies when your having fun at the salty seaside


----------



## nitewriter

Ah, The salty seaside at the mouth of the River Shannon Bally Bunion or as my Uncle Ray used to say The Seaside Heights of Ireland.


----------



## CPProp

The river Shannon a great place to do a spot of course fishing


----------



## nitewriter

Hi Shannon, How do you like my new sharkskin suit?


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Hi Shannon, How do you like my new sharkskin suit?



The only thing I don't like about my Sharkskin suit are the gloves, I hate fish fingers


----------



## nitewriter

Whenever I feel peckish, I go straight for the chicken fingers. All Hail Colonel Sanders!!!


----------



## CPProp

I bet colonel Sanders bargin buckets have a hole in them - theres a hole in my bucket dear liza, dear liza


----------



## nitewriter

ello Colonel Pickering!
Good Day my dear Eliza! I see you have a hole in your pocket.


----------



## CPProp

Carothers! Fill your trousers with the soil from the tunnel and take a walk around the yard letting it fall through the hole in your pocket


----------



## nitewriter

I'm Sorry Fagin, I tried to pick Pigpens pocket and all I got was a fistful of dirt!


----------



## CPProp

Fagin said Oliver, Ive got a new twist on the film title I think a fistful of Dollars sounds better than fistful of dirt


----------



## nitewriter

Captain Fantastic & the Brown Dirt Cowboy...that's an album title.


----------



## CPProp

The album was a bit of a miss as Captain Fantastic slipped a disc.


----------



## nitewriter

Mr Dwight, Your Chiropractor Doctor Feelgood will see you now.


----------



## CPProp

The invisible man, called the receptionist. Dr Feelgood will see you now.


----------



## nitewriter

Nurse! have the receptionist call my Oculist Dr Seewell. I see items floating in the air and hear a voice........it may be the pyote I took as a med student.


----------



## CPProp

it must be witchcraft,


----------



## nitewriter

which craft? I have a Chriscraft a Correctcraft and a Craftmatic water bed and all 3 leak!


----------



## CPProp

Its not often you see a water bed that has 3 leeks, 2 mangel wurzels and 1 stick of Kale cabbage.


----------



## nitewriter

Who's been eating cabbage in my leaky water bed! Phew! Was it you, you mongrel weazel???


----------



## CPProp

We can cook the cabbage in the water using the immersion heater.


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry it took so long to respond mate, I've been immersed in these instructions on how to assemble this #%&*%@#* heater. Winters coming on.


----------



## CPProp

Winter draws on, she exclaimed if they dont keep me warm its thermal knickers for me.


----------



## nitewriter

it sure beats battery operated socks, time to breakout those warm winter woolies.


----------



## CPProp

Woolies and old UK shop that used to sell everything under the sun except woolly jumpers


----------



## nitewriter

Amazon a USA company that sells EVERTHING under the sun and makes you jump when their drones drop your order on your roof.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Amazon a USA company that sells EVERTHING under the sun and makes you jump when their drones drop your order on your roof.




So thats how the expression  a Hat on a Hot Tin Roof  came about


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> So that’s how the expression “ a Hat on a Hot Tin Roof ” came about


 
It sure beats having Cricket Bats in the Parson's Belfry.


----------



## balletguy

Chicken batts...the new meal from KFC.


----------



## CPProp

If you go for a KFC you need to KYC (Know Your Chicken).


----------



## nitewriter

Finger lickin good :eat2: ......only if you wash your hands before dinner


----------



## CPProp

Killing the germs with carbolic soap wash and brush up and thats the food


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Killing the germs with carbolic soap wash and brush up and thats the food


 
it would give one's dinner ie Yorkshire Pudding all the taste and texture of a nice new bathrobe...mind the price tags.


----------



## CPProp

The beautiful big girls in west riding are renowned for their Yorkshire Padding ( I mean pudding)


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The beautiful big girls in west riding are renowned for their Yorkshire Padding ( I mean pudding)


 
Dr Freud, Your slip is showing, stilletto heels and your padded bra!!!:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

Do what you feel like...


----------



## nitewriter

time to walk on the Oscar Wilde side.


----------



## CPProp

Lady Windermere's such a Fan of The importance of being Earnest


----------



## nitewriter

By George! It's Bernard Shaw! How's your sister, Major Barbera?


----------



## CPProp

William dont Shake that spear near Christopher Marlowe you might do him a harm


----------



## nitewriter

Romeo!Romeo! where farteth thou? Openeth a window!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Romeo!Romeo! where farteth thou? Openeth a window!!!




Ink, pink, pen and ink,
I smell a great big stink
And it comes from Y O U.


----------



## nitewriter

:kiss2::kiss2: Love is best when it comes from YOU.:kiss2::kiss2: .....Hallmark Cards


----------



## CPProp

By ech hes a reet card is Hallmark


----------



## swamptoad

pick a card, any ......


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> pick a card, any ......


 
Card Shark, Cardigan Sweater, or Kardashian and infamy & misfortune can be yours!!!!:doh:


----------



## swamptoad

If you want to destroy my sweater. Woah woah a woah.
pull this thread as I walk away. As I walk away!
Watch me unravel .....


----------



## nitewriter

I'm already unraveled, totally undone ....for they are coming to take me away, to the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time and they are coming to take me away!....Better living through Pharmaceuticals.


----------



## swamptoad

For we can fly, up, up and away
(For we can fly)
In my beautiful, my beautiful balloon ....


----------



## CPProp

Fly me to the moon - so I can get a half pound of cheese


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Fly me to the moon - so I can get a half pound of cheese


 
Limberger or Stiltson?


----------



## swamptoad

Clowns on unicycles or stilts? :blink:


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> Clowns on unicycles or stilts? :blink:


 
Congress???


----------



## CPProp

Anyone for badminton


----------



## nitewriter

badminton today, Wimbleton tomorrow


----------



## Snow Angel

Tomorrow never knows


----------



## swamptoad

never ever whenever wherever ....


----------



## CPProp

The Scout Motto

"Be Prepared" or just to be a clever dick - in Latin "Estote Parati"


----------



## nitewriter

Pap parati in sanscrit translates to: Dad always keeps a condum in his wallet.:smitten:


----------



## swamptoad

wallet-sized photographs ......


----------



## Adamantoise

A reminder for when you are far apart.


----------



## CPProp

All my requests are but for one song, they always as me to sing far away  I dont know why.


----------



## swamptoad

song of the south ...


----------



## CPProp

Brighton Rock (along the south coast) a song by Queen


----------



## swamptoad

Pop rocks candy .....


----------



## Timberwolf

Candy Cane Alley


----------



## swamptoad

chewing on some raw sugar cane .....


----------



## nitewriter

Your Dentist thanks you :bow:


----------



## CPProp

Two thirty the ideal time to see the dentist


----------



## swamptoad

"I've got too much time on my hands ....ticking away ....ticking away ...." :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> "I've got too much time on my hands ....ticking away ....ticking away ...." :doh:


 
Bomb Squad, can I help you???


----------



## CPProp

its a UXB watch out for the trembler


----------



## nitewriter

Cut the red wire! Nowwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## swamptoad

Now and Later candy, anyone?


----------



## nitewriter

Put your crampons on kids! Time to climb the Big Rock Candy Mountain.


----------



## swamptoad

Mountain Dew 2 liter bottles ....buy one get the other for 1/2 price with your purchase of a family size bag of Tostitos! Limited Time Offer.


----------



## nitewriter

At Sammy's Steakhouse buy one 24 oz Sammy Sirloin Gutbuster get one free with the purchase of a bottle of Pepto Bismol.


----------



## swamptoad

24 hours in the day before tomorrow or the day after yesterday, whichever we might see first :huh:


----------



## nitewriter

I see London. I see France. I see Mylie Cryus' underpants.....doesn't everybody?


----------



## CPProp

I saw Esau, sitting on a see-saw,
I saw Esau, he saw me.


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Friends, That concludes tonights Programme of Klezmer music from The middle eastern trio of Meshak, Shadrack & Awaywego!


----------



## CPProp

Good evening this the BBC light programme .and here is a picture of me saying it.


----------



## nitewriter

Paging John Cleese, Paging John Cleese!


----------



## swamptoad

Pet Shop Sketch

Look, I took the liberty of examining that parrot when I got it home, and I discovered the only reason that it had been sitting on its perch in the first place was that it had been NAILED there.


----------



## nitewriter

(cont)

He's asleep Sir! 

The bird is deceased! He is no more!!!


----------



## swamptoad

Quoth the raven, nevermore ...


----------



## CPProp

Nevermore the Raven with out me black feathers, I look a right burke in this yellow plastic mac.


----------



## swamptoad

Mac and cheese is ready! Sasquatch is setting the table.


----------



## nitewriter

The Table is set, the cues are chalked. The Guiness and cheese doodles are an arms length away and now Sasquathch & Chewbocka are rolling for the break.


----------



## CPProp

This game sounds a load of balls.


----------



## nitewriter

Space Balls!!! May the Schwartz be with you!!!


----------



## swamptoad

Colonel Sandurz: Try here. Stop. 
Dark Helmet: What the hell am I looking at? When does this happen in the movie? 
Colonel Sandurz: Now. You're looking at now, sir. Everything that happens now, is happening now. 
Dark Helmet: What happened to then? 
Colonel Sandurz: We passed then. 
Dark Helmet: When? 
Colonel Sandurz: Just now. We're at now now. 
Dark Helmet: Go back to then. 
Colonel Sandurz: When? 
Dark Helmet: Now. 
Colonel Sandurz: Now? 
Dark Helmet: Now. 
Colonel Sandurz: I can't. 
Dark Helmet: Why? 
Colonel Sandurz: We missed it. 
Dark Helmet: When? 
Colonel Sandurz: Just now. 
Dark Helmet: When will then be now? 
Colonel Sandurz: Soon. 
Dark Helmet: How soon?


----------



## nitewriter

To quote Hiphop "Can't top this!" I :bow::bow::bow: to you in defeat:really sad: and Lord knows my feet are killing me.


----------



## swamptoad

Flight of the Conchords: The _Hiphopopotamus_ vs. Rhymenoceros


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> Flight of the Conchords: The _Hiphopopotamus_ vs. Rhymenoceros


 I'd hate to be in the way when either of them when they come in for a landing.....then I would become Holiday Squash with a touch of nutmeg.


----------



## swamptoad

Squash or watermelon? ... take your pick, replied Gallagher with his sledgehammer.


----------



## nitewriter

Bang!Bang! Maxwell's silver Hammer rained down upon her head! Bang,Bang!Maxwell's silver hammer made sure she was dead.


----------



## swamptoad

Ed is Dead - The Pixies


D 

(wait wrong thread)

The Free Association thread has been bamboozled for the following word "dead" and irresponsibly did not find its way to the Name A Song From The Last Letter.

We now bring you back to your regularly scheduled free association 
program.


----------



## nitewriter

We now bring control of your computer back to you, Welcome to the Outer Limits


----------



## CPProp

Know your limits in outer space when wearing radio controlled boots - ensure left and right boots are on different wavelengths to stop tripping over


----------



## nitewriter

Hup 2,3 "SPLAT!" Soldier!, have your boots going left, right. left, right! Not left ,right up your arse! Yes! Sargeant Major Sir!


----------



## CPProp

Kiss me goodnight, Sergeant-Major
Tuck me in my little wooden bed
We all love you, Sergeant-Major
Even when your neck grows rather red


----------



## Timberwolf

"You can't touch this."


----------



## nitewriter

Timberwolf said:


> "You can't touch this."


 
Quite right he could be highly contagious .......or he might be a redneck!


----------



## swamptoad

right or wrong ....right or left ....anyone in need of some sort of direction?


----------



## CPProp

swamptoad said:


> right or wrong ....right or left ....anyone in need of some sort of direction?



Yes please  Im lost with these directions: veer right as you go left and carry straight on round the bend, go straight across the crossing on the left


----------



## nitewriter

It's quite simple second star to left and onto MorningSide Heights


----------



## CPProp

The second star in that Galaxy far far away is a little blue planet where the clangers and their friends, the Soup Dragon, the Froglets, the Iron Chicken and the Sky Moos live.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to the Clanger's Ball. Tonight's guest Artists include Consume the Soup Dragon, The Froglets, Iron Chicken. and Elsie and the Sky Moos. Tonight's music will be available on The Food Network CD, Music to filet Silverfish by.


----------



## swamptoad

There is this food theory called the moebius creme pie, a twist in the fabric of buffet space where time becomes the loop of sprinkles atop strawberry truffles.


----------



## nitewriter

There is also the space time theory, that states the more room (space) one has to indulge at the desert cart the more one dines until the space is used up and rips the fabric of your nice poplin shirt.


----------



## swamptoad

thee poplar dessert in the popular desert inn ....


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> thee poplar dessert in the popular desert inn ....


 
.....is Cactus Pie


----------



## swamptoad

pie in the face the music ......fortune of wheel .....after or before


----------



## nitewriter

Time to face the music you bet red on the Roulette Wheel of Fortune, tonight you will dine off the dumpster behind Chez Ralph and sleep in the alley next to the Royal Arms


----------



## swamptoad

.fortune of wheel a regarding sentence the behind started had period A


----------



## CPProp

its a long sentence, but just saying what? sums it up


----------



## swamptoad

there is the beginning of the end of the beginning of what is the question?


----------



## nitewriter

To be or not to be. What was the question???


----------



## swamptoad

time is new or time is anew and that's what I know or I knew all according to time to answer your question


----------



## nitewriter

Class can anyone tell me What Einstein's theory of Relativity, E=MC2 means? Yes Horace.
Electricity equals MC Hammer times two......Can't touch this!


----------



## CPProp

The theory of relativity may help to explain where all the Uncles, Aunts, Cousins and Nephews and Nieces come from


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The theory of relativity may help to explain where all the Uncles, Aunts, Cousins and Nephews and Nieces come from


 
In Business that is known as Nepotism


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> In Business that is known as Nepotism



Probably the original Cardinal sin


----------



## swamptoad

Neapolitanism?
_
sins of strawberry, chocolate and vanilla?_


----------



## nitewriter

Your Honor, The Suspect Mr. Strawberry is accused of commiting death by chocolate to Vanilla Ice.


----------



## CPProp

The sins of a double Mr Whippy 99 cone


----------



## swamptoad

flavorful sins ......buy one get one free?


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> flavorful sins ......buy one get one free?


 
Act Today! Don't Delay! Quantities are Unlimited!


----------



## CPProp

Romeo Romeo wherefore art thou Romeo come fill yor boots


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Romeo Romeo wherefore art thou Romeo come fill yor boots


 
Julliet, Julliet, thou knoweth what they say about suitors with BIG FEET!:smitten:


----------



## swamptoad

Juliet, whether tis nobler in the wrist to suffer the slings of outrageous wheel of fortune bankrupts or to take arms against a sea of troubling vacation getaways....


----------



## nitewriter

Congratulations! Juliet. You have won a partial expense paid trip to Antartica at the Quonset Hut Hilton.


----------



## CPProp

Juliet, on your trip to Antartica don’t forget your hot water bottle it will help with your frozen assets.


----------



## nitewriter

Juliet, I don't know what I love about you more, your large frozen assets or your killer come hither smile! :smitten:


----------



## swamptoad

If there is greed and lust of money... what about the lust of assets ...I am not sure if I am making any cents?


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> If there is greed and lust of money... what about the lust of assets ...I am not sure if I am making any cents?


 
Just don't try to nickel and dime me to death!


----------



## CPProp

In for a penny in for a pound


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> In for a penny in for a pound


 
I thought a pound was about 250 pennies


----------



## swamptoad

and so I thought ...since when are the cents lacking any scents for us to make any nonsense?


----------



## nitewriter

sniff, sniff ah the smell of folderoll


----------



## CPProp

sniff sniff aah! Bisto


----------



## nitewriter

sniff,sniff aah chOOOO!!! Ah the smell of pollen in the air......hanky anyone???


----------



## CPProp

Coughs and sneezes spread diseases


----------



## nitewriter

small pox and anthrax and ebola! Oh my!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad

anthrax and public enemy said that they are going to bring the noise


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> anthrax and public enemy said that they are going to bring the noise


 
The day the music died:goodbye:


----------



## CPProp

Silence is golden


----------



## nitewriter

shhh, be vewy vewy quiet .....I'm hunting wabbits


----------



## Timberwolf

But... but...

It's Duck season!


----------



## CPProp

Being out for a duck is just not cricket, old boy


----------



## balletguy

It's Duck season....no its rabbit season.


----------



## nitewriter

take the Duck stuff it with Rabbit, season it to taste and broil it at 525 for 30 minutes, let stand 10 minutes then dine.

* remember to pluck the Duck and skin the Rabbit before proceeding.


----------



## CPProp

This rabbit and duck stuff is driving me quackers


----------



## nitewriter

Bwak! Polly wants a quacker ....with a whiskey chaser!


----------



## CPProp

Which whiskey chaser  a blended or a single malt, that is the question


----------



## nitewriter

To drink or not to drink that is the question..... Single malt that is the answer (hic!)


----------



## CPProp

Drink to me only with thine eyes  So thats how to make the beer goggles work


----------



## nitewriter

Eat to me only with mine ears.....never put anything in your ears smaller than your elbow. Bring on the Beef Wellington!


----------



## CPProp

Friends, Romans, countrymen, lend me your ears


----------



## nitewriter

Fiends, Yeomen & highwaymen, Lend me your beers:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Lend me your beers - very true - as you only borrow it.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Lend me your beers - very true - as you only borrow it.


 
I consider it a short term lease.


----------



## CPProp

I hear there is a rent in these short-term trousers, how much is the lease?


----------



## Timberwolf

It's quite snug.


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:and on the eighth day God made elastic:bow:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> :bow:and on the eighth day God made elastic:bow:



Now thats stretching things a bit to far


----------



## nitewriter

You would prefer spanx?


----------



## CPProp

There is a preference for spanx harvest festival bloomers, so everything is safely gathered in.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> There is a preference for spanx harvest festival bloomers, so everything is safely gathered in.


 
yes and it does it job modestly.HOWEVER (spoiler) if one consumes too much of the harvest during the festival the safety pins holding the bloomers together will reach critical mass and to quote Commander Montgomery Scott...."Capt'n she's gonna blow!"


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> yes and it does it job modestly.HOWEVER (spoiler) if one consumes too much of the harvest during the festival the safety pins holding the bloomers together will reach critical mass and to quote Commander Montgomery Scott...."Capt'n she's gonna blow!"




Yes Jim, the cause and the effect are quite logical


----------



## nitewriter

hmmm Fascinating


----------



## CPProp

Mind boggling, or is it mind over matter, if you dont mind it dont matter


----------



## FreeThinker

We need more dilithium crystals for the matter / doesn't matter reactor!


----------



## CPProp

It a crystal clear water and carbon dioxide reactor designed to produce fizzy drinks ?


----------



## nitewriter

Four score and seven years ago was the last time I was on this thread...I think. Club Soda anyone?


----------



## CPProp

What a splendid idea using thread to sew on Club soda badges


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> What a splendid idea using thread to sew on Club soda badges


 
Are you needling me sir? Oh by the way your Canada Dry Club Soda Badge is ready.


----------



## CPProp

Odds Bodkins sir, youve sewn that badge on skew-whiff


----------



## nitewriter

I beg your pardon. The badge isn't askew tho it does have a wiff of lavender.


----------



## CPProp

Mix lavender with your beer it helps mask the beer smell when driving  its useless as an aid when walking the line though.


----------



## nitewriter

You're quite right sir it doesn't help at all when one is crawling the line. Personally I like Sam Adams Lilac Thunder. It does give a delightful aroma to those around you in the holding cell when passing wind.


----------



## CPProp

Sir, passing to much wind then try the latest wind jammer its called a cork.


----------



## nitewriter

I'm not from Cork, I'm from Kerry and yes its does get quite breezy around Bally Bunion.


----------



## CPProp

Kerry the place where kerrygold butter comes from, it should be 24 carat, but the Welsh Rarebits ate 50% of it.


----------



## nitewriter

After the those Welsh Rarebits consumed half....they magically turned KerryGold Butter into KerryBronze lite Margarine. Its a miracle ....but not a particularly tasty one.


----------



## CPProp

Diwrnod da Marge when your free Ill pop round and do a bit of magic on your Welsh Rarebits


----------



## nitewriter

You really shouldn't speak and eat welsh rarebits at the same time. The only magic is what happens next abdominal pain or the 15 yard dash to the loo.


----------



## CPProp

Daddy's takin' us to the loo tomorrow, 
loo tomorrow, loo tomorrow
Daddy's takin' us to the loo tomorrow 
And we can stay all day!

Or should that be Zoo?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Daddy's takin' us to the loo tomorrow,
> loo tomorrow, loo tomorrow
> Daddy's takin' us to the loo tomorrow
> And we can stay all day!
> 
> Or should that be Zoo?


 
I say Hero. You say Zero !


----------



## CPProp

The hero is a cool customer at zero deg C


----------



## nitewriter

Batman our Hero is battling Mr. Freeze whose heart is colder than used MG salesman.


----------



## CPProp

Its just not cricket Robin, me, Batman being bowled out for a duck by Mr Freeze


----------



## nitewriter

Hand me the Bat A Rang Robin We will win out over the neafarius Mr Freeze because our hearts are pure. Then we will go to Lee Ho Faulks for some Peking Duck.


----------



## CPProp

Ho lee Faulks, its super heroes, Ill take the soup said Mr P. Duck.


----------



## nitewriter

Horace! Is that Duck doing what I think he's doing in the Egg Drop soup!?
Clarissa!, Avert your eyes! Waiter Check please!


----------



## CPProp

Waiter I dont want a three course lunch, one refined one will do nicely.


----------



## nitewriter

Waiter? What is the Refinery Special?
Yes Sir, It is a 2 pound Burger deep fried with a side of gooey fries topped with mayonaise. For those people who are running a quart low.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Waiter? What is the Refinery Special?
> Yes Sir, It is a 2 pound Burger deep fried with a side of gooey fries topped with mayonaise. For those people who are running a quart low.




Gourmet cooking par excellence


----------



## nitewriter

Excellent Sir! Par for the course. Next course Squid souffle


----------



## CPProp

Waiter there is sea water in my Squid soufflé I know its a marine restaurant but do we have to be submerged.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Waiter there is sea water in my Squid soufflé I know it’s a marine restaurant but do we have to be submerged.


 
It is a theme restaurant Sir, We will take that back if you wish. Would you like some Manatee instead?


----------



## CPProp

Waiter!, Ill go a long with the theme, could I have Manatee milk in my tea with sea cucumber sandwich.


----------



## nitewriter

Very Good Sir!, I'll be right back after I milk the Manatee. and Thank you for choosing to dine at The Golden Coral Reef Buffet.


----------



## CPProp

That reminds me I must invite the Reverend Charles Kingsley and his Water Babies to join me for Tea.


----------



## nitewriter

would you prefer Orange Pekoe or Earl Grey to go with your scones?


----------



## CPProp

Earl Grey, but which goes on the scones first the clotted cream or the jam


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Earl Grey, but which goes on the scones first the clotted cream or the jam


 
It is a which came first chicken or the egg. Myself I prefer the marmalade adorning the crust followed by the clotted cream.


----------



## CPProp

Hello Kids its rusty crusty the cream of the clots


----------



## nitewriter

Russell?
Yes Doctor!
I've got the results of your bloodwork cholesterol okay, trigylcerides a bit high, but your iron count is off the charts.....have you been gnawing on your Morris Minor again?


----------



## CPProp

With your Iron count that high, I recomend you carry a can of WD40 at all times incase of getting caught in a rain storm.


----------



## nitewriter

Yes I know I should carry lubricant with me but I haven't got the heart for it said the Tin Man.


----------



## CPProp

Poor Dorothy has developed jaundice, so she, the Lion and the Tin Man are off on their journey along the yellow sick road.


----------



## nitewriter

Nurse! Miss Gale in room 1203 does not have Jaundice. She has been listening to Jefferson Airplane's White Rabbit over & over and has an addiction to Carrots. Put her on a diet of Beef and Broccoli. Mr Lion in 1207 has an inferiority complex put him on Thorozine 500 mg 4 times a day and put the Tv in his room on the Wrestling channel. The gentleman in 1211 has Anemia put him on a diet of tin ceiling tiles washed down with some Castrol 30W.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Nurse! Miss Gale in room 1203 does not have Jaundice. She has been listening to Jefferson Airplane's White Rabbit over & over and has an addiction to Carrots. Put her on a diet of Beef and Broccoli. Mr Lion in 1207 has an inferiority complex put him on Thorozine 500 mg 4 times a day and put the Tv in his room on the Wrestling channel. The gentleman in 1211 has Anemia put him on a diet of tin ceiling tiles washed down with some Castrol 30W.



Nurse its an ill wind blowing down the NHS corridors but not a single bubonic plague patient in sight.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Nurse its an ill wind blowing down the NHS corridors but not a single bubonic plague patient in sight.


:cough!::cough!::COUGH!:COUGH!!!: Nurse It's Me Lester from Terminex here to do your daily spray for cockroaches & furry vermin! :COUGH!!!: erg! :goodbye: :shocked:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> :cough!::cough!::COUGH!:COUGH!!!: Nurse It's Me Lester from Terminex here to do your daily spray for cockroaches & furry vermin! :COUGH!!!: erg! :goodbye: :shocked:




Bring out your dead and wear that nose-gay to cover the smell of the spray.


----------



## nitewriter

Bring out your dead! Bring out your dead! Wait this one isn't dead! She's half dead! I am not!


----------



## CleverBomb

'e's just pining for the fjords.


----------



## nitewriter

12 pounds 6 pence will buy you a finely crafted coffin made of durable Norwegian Wood.


----------



## CPProp

Roll up Roll up for the Viking sea burial place your bets as to which way they will go, Valhalla or Helheim.


----------



## nitewriter

Hey Mate, Place a fiver on Valhalla in the third race at Ascot. What are the odds?

Considering that nag is blind and has three broken legs.....not too good.


----------



## CPProp

Its a sad tail, but that leg less old nag will make fine glue.


----------



## nitewriter

Ladies & Gents take a wiff of the New Valhalla Glue! One sniff and you will be hanging off the top rings of Saturn!!!


----------



## CPProp

Ladies & Gentles dont get wed, just stick together with Swedish Ikea glue


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Ladies & Gentles dont get wed, just stick together with Swedish Ikea glue


 
Claude do to take Ingrid to Yadda yadda yadda?
I do!
Ingrid do you take Claude to Yadda yadda yadda?
I do!
Apply Iron Maiden Glue Stick to your lips and you may kiss the Bride.
I now pronounce you Siamese Twins!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Claude do to take Ingrid to Yadda yadda yadda?
> I do!
> Ingrid do you take Claude to Yadda yadda yadda?
> I do!
> Apply Iron Maiden Glue Stick to your lips and you may kiss the Bride.
> I now pronounce you Siamese Twins!



Time to synchronise breathing you inhale Ill exhale.


----------



## nitewriter

breathe in, breathe out, breathe in, breathe....Braapp!!! Claude light a match! You really shouldn't have eaten Lox Parmigana for Dinner!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> breathe in, breathe out, breathe in, breathe....Braapp!!! Claude light a match! You really shouldn't have eaten Lox Parmigana for Dinner!



All praise the great Halitosis and pass the mint imperials


----------



## nitewriter

Who was that masked man in that Mint Green Chrysler?
That's Dr. Hal the Podiatrist, He has his hand in everybody's feet!


----------



## CPProp

Dr Hal asked whats a foot when his wife gave birth to their daughter Veruca


----------



## nitewriter

Dr Hal takes everything with a grain of salt when it comes to Veruca


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Dr Hal takes everything with a grain of salt when it comes to Veruca



The good doctor took a battery with the salt and was later charged with a salt and battery.


----------



## nitewriter

Mr Foreman have you reached a verdict concerning Dr Hal ?
Yes Your Honor. We find the defendant guilty as charged.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Mr Foreman have you reached a verdict concerning Dr Hal ?
> Yes Your Honor. We find the defendant guilty as charged.



Currently Dr. Hal appears very positive about the outcome with little resistance.


----------



## nitewriter

Dr Hal spoke to the press as he was led away. He took the opportunity to Come Out and would show little resistance to the boys in cell block 7


----------



## CPProp

He took the opportunity to break through the windows and had a Microsoft landing with the help of his ex cell mates.


----------



## nitewriter

Calling all cars be on the lookout for escaped prisoner Dr Hal check all emergency rooms as he crashed thru windows vista ...which is a feat in inself and may require stitches.He stands five feet six inches tall has halitosis, googley eyes, and has club feet from too much disco dancing. That is all.


----------



## CPProp

Dr Hal accidently hit himself with his club foot and saw stars, not recognising any of them he did not bother to get their autographs


----------



## nitewriter

Orion & Ursa Minor were highly put out that Dr. Hal did not ask for their autographs.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Orion & Ursa Minor were highly put out that Dr. Hal did not ask for their autographs.




Polaris of Ursa minor was particularly miffed and headed of north with out saying a word.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Polaris of Ursa minor was particularly miffed and headed of north with out saying a word.


 
True but Polaris did show his annoyance by putting on a light show up North commonly know as the Aurora Borealis.


----------



## CPProp

Ladies and Gentlemen we now have a little light entertainment from up north -The Aurora Borealis dancers (loud applause)


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen we now have a little light entertainment from up north -The Aurora Borealis dancers (loud applause)


 
with the Red Nosed Reindeer Orchestra here on KSnow -16 celsius on your dial sponsored by Carter's Hot Chocolate.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> with the Red Nosed Reindeer Orchestra here on KSnow -16 celsius on your dial sponsored by Carter's Hot Chocolate.



by eck lass this entertainment sounds a bit cheesy but its gona be a fondue


----------



## nitewriter

get your fondue forks here matey, don't want to burn your fingers! Only 6 pence and a pocket full of rye


----------



## CPProp

Now stab a pork sausage with your fork and youll see they are mighty meaty matey


----------



## nitewriter

nothing like bangers and mash, mash makes everything come out nice and easy 12 hours later....now time for lunch what will it be matey?


----------



## CPProp

A mashing time was had by all at the annual 12-hour potato ball.


----------



## nitewriter

Dateline: Caribu Maine, Today Eunice Shively was Crowned Miss Potato Queen. A blue eyed beauty wih a figure akin to a sack of spuds.:wubu:


----------



## CPProp

Miss potato Queen looks as thought shes appealing and very soft when she is a boiling.


----------



## nitewriter

True, Miss Shively is appealing just don't get on her bad side or she will french fry your butt faster than you can say....supercalifragilisticexpealaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Bert said to Mary Poppins lets go fry a kite.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Bert said to Mary Poppins lets go fry a kite.


 
Never fry a kite in China during a thunderstorm! :shocked:ZAP-BOOM:shocked:


----------



## CPProp

ello me ol China whats cooking?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> ello me ol China whats cooking?


 
moo goo gai pan on fried rice.:eat1: and fortune cookies


----------



## CPProp

Itll cost a Fortune Cooky boy getting a Chinese take away from Beijing


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Itll cost a Fortune Cooky boy getting a Chinese take away from Beijing


 Okay then I'll have the Peking Duck instead....Whatever that duck is looking at, I'll never know


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Okay then I'll have the Peking Duck instead....Whatever that duck is looking at, I'll never know




The duck is peking to make sure he is not going to be flatten by a surprise attack from a bowl of wonton soup


----------



## nitewriter

We've secretly replaced Mr. McGruder's Wonton Soup with new Kookooman's Wasabi Wonton Soup. Let's watch his reaction. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!! There we have it folks another screaming success!


----------



## CPProp

Thats just wonton destruction


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Thats just wonton destruction


 
That's how the Fortune Cookie crumbles.:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

and the next contestant is miss fortune, wearing her latest creation, rice paper dress with liquorice plimsolls.


----------



## nitewriter

Miss Fortune was smokin HOT! causing the sprinkler system to go off ....causing her rice paper dress to become transparent!:wubu::smitten::shocked::blush:


----------



## CPProp

Being over exposed Miss Fortune, borrows Miss steaks salad dressing who intern borrows a light from Miss match so she can have a smoke.


----------



## nitewriter

Miss Fortune in her hurry to cover up her assets put on Miss Steak's Russian Dressing gown and a pair of thigh high, knee high stockings from Miss Match.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Miss Fortune in her hurry to cover up her assets put on Miss Steak's Russian Dressing gown and a pair of thigh high, knee high stockings from Miss Match.



They have all been red carded by Miss Judge


----------



## nitewriter

Here Come Da Judge! Miss Fortune how do you plead to the charge of offending the fashion police?


----------



## CPProp

Miss Fortune pleaded insanity and the fashion police were let off with a warning


----------



## nitewriter

Miss Fortune was remanded to the people of FIT (Fashion Institute of Technology) until she graduated with a degree in Good Taste.


----------



## CPProp

Having graduated with one degree in good taste, getting a degree in Centigrade and / or Fahrenheit was her next challenge.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Having graduated with one degree in good taste, getting a degree in Centigrade and / or Fahrenheit was her next challenge.


 
:wubu::blush:I told you she was smokin hot!:blush::wubu: Last I heard she had joined the St Albans Fire Brigade.


----------



## CPProp

She really was hot after pulling the horse drawn fire engine, from St Albans, along Watling street, to Verulamium.


----------



## nitewriter

She is hot and strong as a Clydesdale and can pull hose with the best of men!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> She is hot and strong as a Clydesdale and can pull hose with the best of men!



At the weekend she does a spot of ploughing while the Clydesdales look on, wondering if she would like some of their hay.


----------



## nitewriter

Unfortunately Miss F suffers from Hay Fever and if she starts a sneezing fit it will cause a tsunami in the English Channel


----------



## CPProp

All the villagers on the English side of the Channel have been issued with tsunami trousers that inflate and allow them to bob like fishing floats to ride out the high waves.


----------



## nitewriter

Hello There! Terrance Chumley of BBC3 Home Shopping Channel, Our next item up for sale are Tsunami trousers in 6 designer colours only 4 payments of 25 pounds. These items will go quickly as we have only 1,258,302 pair left in stock. Operators are standing by to take you!


----------



## CPProp

Yesterday went on the BBC 3 shopping channel and bought, the Bristol Channel and the English Channel so I could try out the new tsunami trousers .


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Yesterday went on the BBC 3 shopping channel and bought, the Bristol Channel and the English Channel so I could try out the new tsunami trousers .


 
And if you were a proper gentleman you should have also purchased Channel #5 for your lady friend


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> And if you were a proper gentleman you should have also purchased Channel #5 for your lady friend



What at £90 a pop, Id need to work a swing shift to buy this Channel 5 stuff, Im no gentleman although she is a lady


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> What at £90 a pop, Id need to work a swing shift to buy this Channel 5 stuff, Im no gentleman although she is a lady


 
If that's the case my friend you best treat her to fish and chips


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> If that's the case my friend you best treat her to fish and chips



Excellent idea Fish and Chips , probably one of the most nutritious fast foods and high calorie content will do wonders for her figure


----------



## nitewriter

I hope your lady is content with that. For her birthday or holiday, I would suggest a gift certificate from Lane Bryant to adorn her wonderfull figure:wubu: or Torrid if its style is not too horrid.:doh:


----------



## CPProp

Now that would be a sight to treasure, her wonderful figure covered only by a gift certificate from Lane Bryant, that would be my birthday treat.


----------



## nitewriter

The above appears to be a Doctoral Thesis on the Theory of Everything...and then some.


----------



## CPProp

Dr as Ive pointed out before your theories are all in my mind


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor! your theories wouldn't fill a pistachio nutshell! E=MCHammer


----------



## CPProp

Mr. Hammer are your theories relative as they are driving me nuts


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Mr. Hammer are your theories relative as they are driving me nuts



Can't Touch This! I can't drive you since I have a DUI ....driving while inane.


----------



## CPProp

I cant drive either as I havent paid the road fund licence, just remembered its a Noddy peddle car and road tax not applicable


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> I cant drive either as I havent paid the road fund licence, just remembered its a Noddy peddle car and road tax not applicable



So that's how you get home from the Pub! Barkeep! another pint before I nod off.


----------



## CPProp

Bar keeper the gravity of your beer must be high, I can hardly lift this pint of the bar


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Bar keeper the gravity of your beer must be high, I can hardly lift this pint of the bar



Are you sure its not unleaded?


----------



## CPProp

Quick as a flash the gang unleaded the church roof and sold it to a scrap merchant


----------



## nitewriter

Being what the scrap metal market is today, what the scrap dealer gave the gang wouldn't pay for an order of Fish & Chips for each of them.


----------



## CPProp

Plutonium scrap is a bit more lucrative and would certainly run to paying for fusion chips for the gang and a little light entertainment.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Plutonium scrap is a bit more lucrative and would certainly run to paying for fusion chips for the gang and a little light entertainment.



Welcome to Pluto's Palace Ladies we are about to turn down the lights now as we proudly present our all male revue THE GLOW IN THE DARK GO GO DANCERS!!!


----------



## CPProp

Ladies the glow worms are out tonight


----------



## nitewriter

OH how the worm turns! Now where is my bottle of Tequila???


----------



## CPProp

You spin me right 'round, baby
Right 'round like a record, baby
Right 'round, 'round, 'round


----------



## nitewriter

I finished my Tequila now everything is spinning round, even my bed!


----------



## CPProp

Bedknobs and broomsticks with a cup of cocoa should do the trick


----------



## nitewriter

Presto-Change-o a bottle of Rum will do the (hic!)


----------



## CPProp

A bottle of Red Rum and youd win the St. Leger


----------



## nitewriter

(HIC!) Five pounds on Bread Drum in the fifth face at Ascot !


----------



## CPProp

A Fiver on Dead bun for the 12 oclock race at Ascot, and with odds of 50 to 1 or is that the time it will come in.


----------



## Adamantoise

Thundering hooves


----------



## nitewriter

Blazing Saddles


----------



## CPProp

Hot Pants..


----------



## nitewriter

A & D Ointment


----------



## CPProp

for pig burns use A & D Oinkment


----------



## nitewriter

The pulled pork looks delicious!:eat1: ...but the bbq sauce smells well medicinal


----------



## CPProp

Whos telling porkies about the bbq sauce ?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Whos telling porkies about the bbq sauce ?



SHH!!! be vewy vewy quiet. We don't want to scare them...it affects their taste.Be de be de be de thats all folks!


----------



## CPProp

ah looking forward to duck a l'orange


----------



## nitewriter

I'm looking forward to 40 clove of Garlic Chicken with a milk of magnesia chaser.


----------



## CPProp

Look out Dracula Milk of Magnesia is after you


----------



## nitewriter

Just a spoonful of sunshine keeps the Vampires away the Vampires away hay Vampires away


----------



## CPProp

Never trust a vampire with a tan


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Never trust a vampire with a tan



and a tattoo that says Life Sucks!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> and a tattoo that says Life Sucks!



So does my Vaccum cleaner


----------



## nitewriter

The Surgeon General has determined that putting a vacuum hose down your throat can be hazardous to your health. :goodbye:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> The Surgeon General has determined that putting a vacuum hose down your throat can be hazardous to your health. :goodbye:



Its called Hussar ectomy and for military personnel only


----------



## nitewriter

It is well known fact that the officers in the hussar army carried Dyson canister vacs into war yelling their battle cry Veni Vidi Succi!!!


----------



## CPProp

Many of the Hussar Army found their way to a professional lady who went by the name of Dyson as she was known for her no loss of suction


----------



## nitewriter

ROFLMAO!!! got me good!....now where was I??? Sir Madame Dyson will see you now.


----------



## CPProp

Did you know sir, for an extra 150 francs, Dyson will bring her ball technology into play.


----------



## nitewriter

Dyson's ball was fouled that gives the win to Manchester United!


----------



## CPProp

missed out again needed a draw from Man united to win big on the football pools


----------



## nitewriter

Don't worry chum, you can put a fiver on this weekends football matches.


----------



## CPProp

Ill bet you a fiver that I dont do gambling


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Ill bet you a fiver that I dont do gambling



I'll give you great odds....Lord knows I'm as odd as they come!


----------



## CPProp

All hail the great Odds, the benefactor of odd socks


----------



## nitewriter

The Great and Powerful Odds the defender of the argyle/crew sock tribe...Lord knows I'm one of them. Now if I only had a brain...it was here just a minute ago!


----------



## CPProp

The Argyle/Crew sock tribe are renowned for their great wind socks that encouraged the passing Archaeopteryx to landing in their cooking pots.


----------



## nitewriter

The Archaeopteryx had a brain the size of a lima bean causing the creature from distinguishing a cooking pot from a bird bath thus hastening its extinction.


----------



## snuggletiger

lima beans are very nice


----------



## Angel

lima beans, butter beans, pinto beans, brown beans, chili beans, kidney beans, green beans, Mr. Beans


----------



## nitewriter

Angel said:


> lima beans, butter beans, pinto beans, brown beans, chili beans, kidney beans, green beans, Mr. Beans



TOO MANY BEANS!!!! Open a Window!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Open the widow I have wind.ow


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Open the widow I have wind.ow



Thank You for clearing the air!


----------



## CPProp

Air today gone tomorrow


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Air today gone tomorrow



I haven't had hair since Carter was in office


----------



## CPProp

My name is Carter Im in office and I bring up leverets (its a hare raising job)


----------



## nitewriter

My name is Abel and I'm raising Cain.


----------



## Angel

Kane? Naaaa. The Undertaker? Oh yes!!


----------



## nitewriter

The Undertaker? Cena will take him down faster than you can say Supercalifragilisticexpaladosious.


----------



## CPProp

Undertaking being a dead-end job is going down in the world


----------



## nitewriter

"Bring out your Dead, Bring out your Dead! Wait this ones still alive! Well she's half dead!"


----------



## CPProp

Ring-a-ring o' roses,
A pocket full of posies,
A-tishoo! A-tishoo!
We all fall down.


----------



## nitewriter

He's no fun! He fell right over!


----------



## CPProp

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall, 
Humpty Dumpty had a great fall; 
All the king's horses and all the king's men 
Couldn't put Humpty together again.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall,
> Humpty Dumpty had a great fall;
> All the king's horses and all the king's men
> Couldn't put Humpty together again.



:eat1::eat2::eat1:Omelets for Everyone!:eat1::eat2::eat1:


----------



## snuggletiger

omelette house


----------



## nitewriter

Waffle House


----------



## CPProp

Waffle House - a place where the talk goes on for ever about nothing


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Waffle House - a place where the talk goes on for ever about nothing



Congress or Parliament ?


----------



## CPProp

Roundheads or Cavaliers


----------



## nitewriter

Roundheads a type of screw. Cavaliers, legends in their own minds or just plain screwy


----------



## socrates74

Hardware store


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Sir!
I have a leak with my plumbing.
Toilet paper is in aisle 6.


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Sir!
I have a leak with my plumbing.
Toilet paper is in aisle 6.


----------



## CPProp

Sir,

I'm an apprentice from the plumbing department and have been sent to you for a long weight.


----------



## nitewriter

Apprentice! Today you will learn to do two things. First I will teach you how to repair a leak, and second how to price out the bill that will be equal to the gross national debt of Dubai.


----------



## CPProp

My home grown 3 inch diameter by 2 foot long leek does not need repairing, but its ripe for a leak and potato pie.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> My home grown 3 inch diameter by 2 foot long leek does not need repairing, but its ripe for a leak and potato pie.



Potato pie sounds yummy!:eat2: I can recommend an excellent Urologist.


----------



## CPProp

Oh fiddle sticks, do I call a urologist or a plumber for a leaky ball valve and a broken ball cock ?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Oh fiddle sticks, do I call a urologist or a plumber for a leaky ball valve and a broken ball cock ?



First I would summon the plumber for the ball valve, and the the King would summon the Eunich for the latter.


----------



## CPProp

The King Eunuch begged Cinderella to let him go to the ball


----------



## nitewriter

Cinderella said one day my Prince will come, but in the meantime the Learing King will do.


----------



## CPProp

Mean while the wicked stepmother being a keen 35mm photographer waited patiently whilst singing her favourite song One day my prints will come 


----------



## nitewriter

Wicked Stepmother Detective Agency, Kodak moments our specialty. How may we help you?


----------



## CPProp

Something tells me there have been developments at the Detective agency Mr Kodak


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Something tells me there have been developments at the Detective agency Mr Kodak



Very True Sir! most of these developments aren't negative.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Very True Sir! most of these developments aren't negative.



Is not black and white and there is much that is positive but I still need to lay down in a darkened room


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Is not black and white and there is much that is positive but I still need to lay down in a darkened room



Stop being such a Negative Nancy! Get out of that Dark Room and into the Sunshine, Smile and say Cheese! I prefer Gorgonzola.


----------



## CPProp

My aperture exposure compensation is temperamental so when I come out of the dark room I still flash


----------



## nitewriter

Streaker alert!!!! Blinded by the sight !! Unwrapped from my clothes like a runner in the night.


----------



## CPProp

Its a night, fright, sight being unclothed except for a gabardine trench coat and an old trilby


----------



## nitewriter

Alas poor Trilby, I knew him Horatio, Impressing all the lovely lasses by Opening his tattered trench coat to introduce them to John Thomas


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Alas poor Trilby, I knew him Horatio, Impressing all the lovely lasses by Opening his tattered trench coat to introduce them to John Thomas



All the lovely lasses were impressed by his John Thomas and used it as a mott for their game of quoits


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> All the lovely lasses were impressed by his John Thomas and used it as a mott for their game of quoits



Really? I would have thought John Thomas was being used as a hob for his nob. 2 points


----------



## CPProp

Hobnobs Two points - custard creams nil points so thats game set and match


----------



## nitewriter

John Thomas has creamy custard? Is that his game? Who is setting up the next match with him? Rodney Wanker? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## CPProp

John Thomas had a tin of squirty cream but still called out for new balls please.


----------



## nitewriter

Please Sir, can I have some more....squirty cream?


----------



## CPProp

Please Sir do I have to do detention for putting squirty cream down Miss Beetons cleavage  she seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## nitewriter

Enjoy it! She downright reveled in it! only thing missing was the cherry on top. Yes Smithers you will have detention as soon as your John Thomas stops saluting the Union Jack. AT EASE!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Enjoy it! She downright reveled in it! only thing missing was the cherry on top. Yes Smithers you will have detention as soon as your John Thomas stops saluting the Union Jack. AT EASE!!!



Ah! school days, recalled Smithers, some of the best days of my life.


----------



## nitewriter

Reginald Smithers "This is your Life" Your first guests tonite are Principal Eric Idyl & Miss Eunice Beeton from St Albans Prep.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Reginald Smithers "This is your Life" Your first guests tonite are Principal Eric Idyl & Miss Eunice Beeton from St Albans Prep.



When in the West Country do you remember going up Primrose Hill, for your second guest tonight here she is Primrose Hill.


----------



## nitewriter

Here in the Midlands at the Willie Wonka Chocolate Factory we are interviewing Miss Veruca Salt of Blueberry Hill. MERRY CHRISTMAS CHUM ..and I heard him exclaim as flew out of sight. "fi fie foe fum there's nothing worse than reindeer dung"


----------



## CPProp

Merry Christmas, said the giant to Jack, fi fo fi fum said Jack having fallen off the bean stalk and bounced on his head.


----------



## nitewriter

I've got a package here for a Mr. Jack Beanstalk for a Deluxe Crash helmet and a Giant size athletic supporter.


----------



## CPProp

With his deluxe skid lid on for protection, Jack gave his support to the giant


----------



## nitewriter

With Jack's Support The Giant won Election to the nation's highest office. The Giant in return made Jack director of the treasury.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> With Jack's Support The Giant won Election to the nation's highest office. The Giant in return made Jack director of the treasury.



You scratch my back and Ill scratch yours


----------



## nitewriter

Jack, I will give you another pouch of Magic Beans If you scratch my back. Said the peddler to the foole.


----------



## CPProp

Now Im back said the fool, that magic carpet needs a service , the wipers dont work, it needs a new honk for the horn and the brakes are thread bear.


----------



## nitewriter

That may be so but the magic carpet is only good for one trip around the world. Princess Jasmin Loved it.....but you didn't buy the extended warranty.


----------



## CPProp

Princess Jasmine loved it when Aladdin rubbed his lamp and out popped his genie


----------



## nitewriter

Aladdin's genie gave Princess Jasmin what she wished for...unfortunately Genie forgot to use a condum.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Aladdin's genie gave Princess Jasmin what she wished for...unfortunately Genie forgot to use a condum.




Condoms should be used on every conceivable occasion


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Condoms should be used on every conceivable occasion



Touche! Cialas for when the time is right. What time is it??? 3-2-1 HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! Time's Right! Get yer Cialas, Viagra & Condums 'ere!


----------



## CPProp

HAPPY NEW YEAR  with all that drink it makes sense to have Viagra it helps one to stop falling out of bed.


----------



## nitewriter

OWW!!! wot a hangover, I'm no fun I fell right ovr into bed!! Can't wait till St Patty's Day!


----------



## CPProp

Starting on St Pattys day a bottle of Bushmills a day will keep the hangovers away.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Starting on St Pattys day a bottle of Bushmills a day will keep the hangovers away.



By the time I consume a case of Bushmills I will be praying to Our Lady of Cirrosis.


----------



## CPProp

Class, in biology today we will be praying homage to Lady Cirrhosis of the liver


----------



## nitewriter

Class for lunch today we are having Liver Croquettes.
NO!!!! We want Spam!!!!! Spam,Spam,Spam,Spam!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Class for lunch today we are having Liver Croquettes.
> NO!!!! We want Spam!!!!! Spam,Spam,Spam,Spam!



Hands up all those who want to be a Viking in the new school play Spamalot.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Hands up all those who want to be a Viking in the new school play Spamalot.



I want to be one of the wooden horseys! I want to be Queen! No you can't Nigel!


----------



## CPProp

What a sight to see: Queens Fat Bottom Girls riding wooden horseys


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> What a sight to see: Queens Fat Bottom Girls riding wooden horseys



I can see Mercury rising now.:wubu::smitten::kiss2::blush:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I can see Mercury rising now.:wubu::smitten::kiss2::blush:




How may times must I tell you its the thermometer that goes under the tongue not the Barometer.


----------



## nitewriter

How many times must I tell you the thermometer goes under the horsey's tongue. You stick the barometer up the meteorologist's a..


----------



## CPProp

Temperature normal, pressure normal, southerly wind, full throttle and rotate at 180 mph.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Temperature normal, pressure normal, southerly wind, full throttle and rotate at 180 mph.



To Infinity and Beyond!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> To Infinity and Beyond!



Two great restaurants although a bit beyond expensive.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Infinity Sir, What would you like to order?
"The Rangoon Chicken Chow Mein"
Very good Sir it will be ready 2 minutes after the end of time. Enjoy.


----------



## CPProp

Arthur we are sorry about the delay of your Rangoon Chicken Chow Mein meal, but we are waiting for the Vogons, to complete their intergalactic bypass which according to the Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy will be bring everyone to this restaurant


----------



## Adamantoise

A tall order.


----------



## nitewriter

Indeed, Short Vogons are 12 foot 2 inches tall


----------



## CPProp

OK whats a foot - that flat thing at the end of your leg


----------



## nitewriter

Watson! Evil's a foot! Bring your revolver(*BANG*) *OW!* Sorry Holmes.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Watson! Evil's a foot! Bring your revolver(*BANG*) *OW!* Sorry Holmes.



Thats a good rouse Watson to get back to old blighty


----------



## nitewriter

Doc Watson's been wanting to get back at Sherlock since they were in Elementary School.


----------



## CPProp

Its criminal, Moriarty, what they get away with at Elementary school


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Its criminal, Moriarty, what they get away with at Elementary school



It's true Moriarty. But you must admit the day trip to Reichenback falls was truly memorable.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> It's true Moriarty. But you must admit the day trip to Reichenback falls was truly memorable.




The day trip to Blackpool in the charabanc was equally memorable.


----------



## nitewriter

The day trip to Madame Tusard's Wax Museum was a thrill to see Basil Rathbone, Nigel Bruce & Marty Feldman in Character as Sherlock Holmes, Dr. Watson & Eyegore


----------



## CPProp

That Madam Tussaud is a right character, going around all day chatting to wax dummys


----------



## nitewriter

They say that Madame Tussaud was deaf. Truth was that she never cleaned out her ear wax.


----------



## CPProp

They say, once youve had your ears syringed you can hear a robin fart at 40 paces.


----------



## nitewriter

Fee Fie Fooey, I smell farts from Cock Robin & Batman.


----------



## CPProp

Batman out for a duck, will Robin fare any better at cricket?


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Batman out for a duck, will Robin fare any better at cricket?



I doubt it. They may be the Caped Crusaders but they will lose points not wearing the proper attire.


----------



## CPProp

The caped Crusaders joined up with the knights Crusaders in a little jaunt in the Holy Land, but ended up loosing on points to An-Nasir Salah ad-Din Yusuf ibn Ayyub, more commonly known as Saladin.


----------



## nitewriter

The Caped Knights on the holy land adventure hired a linguist who spoke 18 languages ..
none of them English. There they were in Jerusalem lost in translation.


----------



## swamptoad

The Knights failed to get a good nights sleep before their last crusade and so when the woke up they lost all of their rocks and marbles.


----------



## CPProp

The Knights Templers battled on under Richard Coeur de lion but eventually even he could not gather up all the marbles


----------



## nitewriter

All the Kings Horses and All the Kings Men couldn't get enough marbles together for a decent game.


----------



## swamptoad

They suffered a great loss. This drove the knights to utter madness. The King inquired to know what sort of madness they had partaken. One of the knights spake: "Marble Madness."


----------



## nitewriter

Yes, they suffered a great loss. Even worse then the Scarlet Knights loss to Syracuse in overtime.


----------



## CPProp

Having suffered the scarlet Knights overtime regime for two weeks the warm Knights went on strike and burst into flames


----------



## nitewriter

The Castle was cold. The Queen ordered her 2 most errant Knights to rub against each other. It started a conflagration that could be seen in Ireland. The Queen made smores.


----------



## swamptoad

The King chimed in and said that he too would like some s'mores. Then the Jester mocked the King and said ...I suppose you'll be wanting fries with that also.


----------



## CPProp

The jester shook his head ringing his bells whilst Big Ben the King chimed in, thats medieval campanology said the Queen


----------



## nitewriter

Bye Bye Miss Anglician Pie The Day The Muzak Died.


----------



## CPProp

Hooray for Pythagorass who encouraged the girls to increase their circumference with his formula C = 2 x pie x R (rest) squared.


----------



## nitewriter

Murphy's Law of rounding out is IC (ice cream)> is greater on pie when added to pie with Redi-Whip & Hershey's syrup. If < is less on pie replace with chocolate 7 layer cake.


----------



## CPProp

No matter how much Calculus or Geometry she used algesbra was just not big enough to contain her threepenny bits.


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::smitten:It's a Wonder she could try fitting into that itty bitty bra.Those girls have their own postal code!!!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## CPProp

No way a balcony bra, they need a flying buttress bra  now thats what I call support


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Wonder Bra customer support. You require reinforcements?


----------



## CPProp

That rebar reinforcement will work a treat, so long as the cement goes off a bit quicker


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> That rebar reinforcement will work a treat, so long as the cement goes off a bit quicker



Would you like some sheepskin padding for comfort?


----------



## CPProp

Posture springing for comfort with a sheepskin over blanket - bliss


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Posture springing for comfort with a sheepskin over blanket - bliss



For proper support the box spring should be constructed from 12 inch I -beams.


----------



## CPProp

Hours of fun for the kids with this all new toy construction kit form kiddie craft, contains, plasma arc welder, grinder, 8 & 12 inch box section and RSJ complete with accessories


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Hours of fun for the kids with this all new toy construction kit form kiddie craft, contains, plasma arc welder, grinder, 8 & 12 inch box section and RSJ complete with accessories



Act today don't delay only $99.95 or 3 easy payments of $325.00 can be yours from Harbor Freight.


----------



## CPProp

Cash is King and credits a sting


----------



## nitewriter

Good Afternoon Home Shopping Network!If you purchasing today's special we are throwing in The glow in the dark garden weasel :bow:


----------



## CPProp

A group of weasels caught the measles, whilst glowing in the dark and were soon snapped up by the shopping network for a light entertainment programme.


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: ROFLMAO :bow: I bow to the Master!
Lions & Tigers & Bears Oh my! Weasels with measles Oh my Oh my!!!


----------



## CPProp

Mums taking us to the Zoo tomorrow well see lions , tigers bears , weasels with measles, stoats with sore throats and a beaver who is a weaver.


----------



## Fat Molly

moses supposes his toeses are roses but moses supposes erroneously


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Friends That was Dream Weaver sung by Beaver Cleaver formerly of Moses and the Four Roses (hic) & The Rotten Pumpkins


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Yes Friends That was Dream Weaver sung by Beaver Cleaver formerly of Moses and the Four Roses (hic) & The Rotten Pumpkins



and for your further delectation we have Dave skin and his four skin brothers


----------



## nitewriter

Bill's Trading Post Whatcha got?
beaver, raccoon, ermine, mink, fox pelts and skins from Dave, Ernie, Floyd, Waldo & Barney.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Bill's Trading Post Whatcha got?
> beaver, raccoon, ermine, mink, fox pelts and skins from Dave, Ernie, Floyd, Waldo & Barney.




All items at bill trading post come complete with their own music, known as a fur rap


----------



## nitewriter

TONIGHT ON stage at Bills Trading post opening Alvin & The Chipmunks doing their version of gagster rap and our headliner just returning from a tour of the Himalayas 
Betti the Yeti and the sherpas.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> TONIGHT ON stage at Bills Trading post opening Alvin & The Chipmunks doing their version of gagster rap and our headliner just returning from a tour of the Himalayas
> Betti the Yeti and the sherpas.



and Big G looked down on Bill trading Post and having had enough of the music said  go forth and they went forth except Moses who went fifth and lost his beer money


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> and Big G looked down on Bill trading Post and having had enough of the music said  go forth and they went forth except Moses who went fifth and lost his beer money



And Moses heard the words of Big "G" and finished his fifth...I believe it was Glenlivet, tipped the barkeep his beer money. He set off to find a land brimming with milk and honey. Last I heard he was running a dairy & beekeeping operation somewhere west of Boise.


----------



## CPProp

and it came to pass that after six years of milk and honey the milkmaid dried up and the bees turned to drinking Glenlivet , but verily they began producing the holiest of drinks - a single malt honey .


----------



## nitewriter

A single malt honey, a favorite of Bacchus, it rolls down your throat like molasses. The buzz won't hit you until Guy Fawkes Day.


----------



## CPProp

Word has it, that Guido Fawkes is planning to blow up the single malt honey facility where Bacchus resides


----------



## nitewriter

Fawkes couldn't light up Parliament. Bacchus is standing guard ready to blow a Roman candle right back at him.


----------



## CPProp

Fawkes !! bellowed his mother, put that roman candle down and leave Catherines wheels alone else youll get a rocket from me.


----------



## nitewriter

Fawkes Mommy gave him his sisters Olds Rocket 88 when she lost her virginity to the traveling candle salesman.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Fawkes Mommy gave him his sisters Olds Rocket 88 when she lost her virginity to the traveling candle salesman.



I think she needs a boost said the salesman otherwise shell be 88 by the time she finds that lost virginity


----------



## nitewriter

Lost & Found...You lost what??? Are you sure it wasn't your AARP card or Boost or Ensure Drink?


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> Lost & Found...You lost what??? Are you sure it wasn't your AARP card or Boost or Ensure Drink?



I've lost my will to go on so I'm just gonna sit here and drink another bottle of Squirt; and I can ensure you that there won't be any left over pizza or triple chocolate brownies for tomorrow. I might need a boost to get my stuffed, lazy, fat ass up from this comfy chair if nature calls! 

yes, I know it is "assure" and not ensure!


----------



## nitewriter

ADULT DIAPERS! we don't have any stinkin adult diapers! This is a Dairy Queen! Drug Store's across the street!


----------



## CPProp

Forget Adult diapers buy the latest on luxury and convenience the new Chesterfield commode, available in green or brown leather, one single deposit and quarterly payments.


----------



## nitewriter

Sir I'd like to make a deposit. How many quarters do I have to put into the commode?


----------



## CPProp

Sir, Here I sit broken hearted, paid a penny and only farted


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Sir, Here I sit broken hearted, paid a penny and only farted



Jesus Christmas Mate! LIGHT A MATCH!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Strike a light me old Butty, my Davey lamps gone out


----------



## nitewriter

Arson Investigator: We found the cause of the explosion. It was knockwurst night here at the Hofbrau House and someone sparked a fart.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Arson Investigator: We found the cause of the explosion. It was knockwurst night here at the Hofbrau House and someone sparked a fart.



Now thats what I call Bangers and mash


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Now thats what I call Bangers and mash



very true, That was my Father in Laws favourite dish. We made a point of leaving 20 minutes after he finished eating.


----------



## CPProp

Departing is such sweet sorrow


----------



## nitewriter

If I didn't depart. I would say something smells rotten in Saint Albans.:doh:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> If I didn't depart. I would say something smells rotten in Saint Albans.:doh:



that would be the 1600 year old Roman toilets in Verulamium


----------



## nitewriter

And away goes trouble down the drain. Roto- Router


----------



## CPProp

Roto Router were flushed with success having completed the activity in record time


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Roto Router were flushed with success having completed the activity in record time



True everything came out fine in the end.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> True everything came out fine in the end.



It turned out nice again
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMIuqJa0qlI[/ame]


----------



## nitewriter

By George.. I believe he was Dame Edna's favorite performer.


----------



## CPProp

What a performer, wonder what will happen when Barry McKenzie, Dame Edna, Sir Les Patterson collide with Barry Humphries


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> What a performer, wonder what will happen when Barry McKenzie, Dame Edna, Sir Les Patterson collide with Barry Humphries



I do believe that would be the birth of Super Nova. A new dress shop on Carnaby St. catering to well heeled people with (ahem) peculiar tastes.


----------



## CPProp

Dr, I have a taste for adventure so can we nip down to Carnaby street in the TARDIS to catch the latest Super Nova


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Dr, I have a taste for adventure so can we nip down to Carnaby street in the TARDIS to catch the latest Super Nova



Just be careful not to run afoul of the Darlecks.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Just be careful not to run afoul of the Darlecks.



Can we drop in to the Davross Café for a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster that should stop the daleks being foul


----------



## nitewriter

our next item for sale on Home Shopping Network is the Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster it comes in three delightful flavors licorice, Lime Chutney & Litter Box.


----------



## CPProp

Mums buying some Liquorice from the Home Shopping network, she says it give us a good run for her money.


----------



## nitewriter

Immodium?
Aisle 4
anything cheaper?
A cork, Wine shoppe's just down the street.


----------



## CPProp

Imodium ensure the rock after the roll,


----------



## nitewriter

The Man at the Podium is sure that Rock& Roll is here to stay. ....not sure about zither music?


----------



## CPProp

Man! that sounds like a band on the run


----------



## nitewriter

Paul! Yes Richie! Is Sam the Sailor in with you? Yes he is. Get the Jailer man! we got to get out of this place if its the last thing we ever do! Gotcha.


----------



## CPProp

What was that massive cracking sound ? - oh it was only a gaol break


----------



## nitewriter

Warden! the prisoners in cell block 5 have escaped! 
How??
It appears they took turns head butting the walls until they came down!
Oh so they used their brains,... what's left of them.


----------



## CPProp

With this skulduggery it gives a whole new meaning to head banging


----------



## nitewriter

Okay , you head bangers out there today we will be studying frenology.


----------



## CPProp

It may be character building but my brain hurts with all this studying


----------



## nitewriter

You may be a character but if your brain hurts, you might be a quart short.....or is it the other way around?


----------



## CPProp

Visa versa perhaps?


----------



## nitewriter

I am well versed in vises....or is that vices. I say potato & you say Bangers & Mash


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I am well versed in vises....or is that vices. I say potato & you say Bangers & Mash



Bangers and Mash every blooming day
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGFpVN2xwXU[/ame]


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Bangers and Mash every blooming day
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGFpVN2xwXU



Or as Doris Day used to sing Que Sera Serape, Whatever will be will be, The furniture is not for the cat to pee Que Sera Serape!


----------



## CPProp

Frank Sinatra singing Moon River ..I mean raw liver onions by the side


----------



## nitewriter

Andy Williams singing High Hopes.....Meg Ryan wants her raw liver onions on the side back.


----------



## CPProp

Im singing in a drain, just singing in a drain, 
what a glorious feeling the grounds vibrating again, 
we walk down the pipe with a banana thats ripe just sing and dancing in the drain.


----------



## nitewriter

We are cold .We are frozen. We must stick this out together. We were promised heat tomorrow but we want it now today! There's a sign on the boiler. There's no water. There's no steam. If it's still the same tomorrow I don't know I think I'll scream! And how can he be standing there charging such high rent! Can't you see the paint is peeling, plaster falling from the ceiling? The locks are broken on the doors, gaping holes upon the floors, burned out lights up on the ceiling! Is that safe???


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> We are cold .We are frozen. We must stick this out together. We were promised heat tomorrow but we want it now today! There's a sign on the boiler. There's no water. There's no steam. If it's still the same tomorrow I don't know I think I'll scream! And how can he be standing there charging such high rent! Can't you see the paint is peeling, plaster falling from the ceiling? The locks are broken on the doors, gaping holes upon the floors, burned out lights up on the ceiling! Is that safe???



Its a nightmare or some other dark horse; itll be all gone when I open my eyes


----------



## nitewriter

Wakey, wakey sleepyhead. Remember John's coming over this morning so you can break his wild stallion Lucifer.


----------



## CPProp

Strike a Lucifer and light the candle its such a dark morning for a horse breaking wind


----------



## nitewriter

cpprop said:


> strike a lucifer and light the candle its such a dark morning for a horse breaking wind



who changed lucifer's oats with beans!!! Frrraaappp!!! Don't lite a match or we'll be done for!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Forget the two strikes and your out, its one strike and your in orbit


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Forget the two strikes and your out, its one strike and your in orbit



Houston, We have a problem.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Houston, We have a problem.



This is ground control to Major Tom - did you forget your sandwiched.


----------



## nitewriter

This is Major Tom to ground control- Yes I forgot my liver & onion sandwich, but I do have my milky way bar.:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Major Tom, if you look in your emergency parachute pack you will find an emergency Galaxy chocolate bar to go with your milky way.


----------



## nitewriter

Ground Control? no Mars bars? Captain John! what's so funny? Stop snickering!


----------



## CPProp

Its not so funny being lost in space with a broken compass  I cant even find Mars


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> in space with a broken compass  I cant even find Mars



Second star to the right and on towards Morning.


----------



## Angel

ya'll kids been hittin' that morning glory again?

not serious. Just bored here.


----------



## nitewriter

it's better than smoking sweaty gym socks!


----------



## CPProp

NO SMOKING 
It is an offence to smoke
on this board
punishment if caught a £50 fine


----------



## nitewriter

Question: Do you smoke after sex?
Answer: Gee, I never looked.


----------



## CPProp

Dont smoke after Sex , I smoke condor it come ready rubbed or as a long shag


----------



## nitewriter

There's a large stain in the long shag carpet. Where's the spot remover? Here Spot! Here Spot!


----------



## CPProp

You cant beat a good carpet, but you can vacuum it.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> You cant beat a good carpet, but you can vacuum it.



That may be true mate, but I heard the Karastan's have a masochistic streak in them and love a good beating.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> That may be true mate, but I heard the Karastan's have a masochistic streak in them and love a good beating.



And on Highdays and birthdays they have a whip round, that pays for the drinks


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> And on Highdays and birthdays they have a whip round, that pays for the drinks



I'll drink to that! Bartender! One Dirty Broadloom on the rocks!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::happy:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> I'll drink to that! Bartender! One Dirty Broadloom on the rocks!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::happy:




Ill drink to anything, make that two Dirty Broadlooms on the rocks and hearth rug sandwich


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Ill drink to anything, make that two Dirty Broadlooms on the rocks and hearth rug sandwich



Sir, would you like Gravy or horseradish on your sandwich?


----------



## CPProp

Captain Blyth joined the Gravy boat at South shields and set course for Sandwich in Kent.


----------



## nitewriter

Captain Blyth's gravy boat slowly became a submarine sandwich and the only person that could save him was Clark from Kent.


----------



## CPProp

Clark Kent, unably assisted by Red Dwarf's Kryton savaged the submerged sandwich - munch, munch :eat2:.


----------



## nitewriter

Clark Kent was given Emily Post's Book of Table Manners for his Birthday. (burp)


----------



## CPProp

Emily found her book of manners very useful under the leg to stop her table rocking


----------



## nitewriter

Emily got a leg up the corporate ladder when she booked her Boss on The Rock & Roll vacation cruise


----------



## CPProp

Emily later had to walk the plank, because the boss was sea sick as the only rocking and rolling was the cruise ship.


----------



## nitewriter

Max Plank had Emily's footprints on his chest as she made her way to the stage to sing Bell Bottom Blues.


----------



## CPProp

Emily was surprised to see on stage Chuck Berry playing with his Ding a ling 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un59ZLOti9Y[/ame]


----------



## nitewriter

The Celestial Choir wouldn't let Chuck join the chorus until he finished ringing his Ding A Ling. :bow: RIP :bow:


----------



## CPProp

24 hour Celestial Rock and Roll and no slipped discs.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to C-Rock & Roll 24 hour marathon! I'm your Disc Jockey Slippery Earl Anthony starting the show with Amish Paradise.


----------



## CPProp

Paradise to Rock around the Clock with Bill Hayley and the Comets


----------



## nitewriter

:kiss2:Meatloaf found Paradise by the dashboard light of his Mercury Comet:kiss2:


----------



## CPProp

Dashboard lights so bright cant see where i'm going.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Dashboard lights so bright cant see where i'm going.



Dang! Those newfangled super LED bulbs! I'm gonna to have my dashboard tinted.


----------



## CPProp

Bring back incandescent light bulbs you always know where you are with a 20 lumens bulb (4 watts)  in the dark


----------



## nitewriter

Dark or Light I never know where I am. Garman & Magellan fight each other. They tell me I'm in a carwash in the Gobi Desert.


----------



## CPProp

The Sat Nav is the master it told me bear right and sure enough there was a bear on the right.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Cabella's Sports World. Bear repellent? Aisle 3, Don't use to much Sir as it will repel Bears, but it will attract Wolverines and Portuguese Man of War


----------



## CPProp

Now showing at sports worlds Wolverhampton football stadium, fatal attraction Wolves supporters v Portuguese supporters, men all-out for a war


----------



## nitewriter

Now appearing on our stage tonight! FireSign Theater Singing We're bring the War back home!


----------



## CPProp

Tonight we have the fire signs, Aries, Leo & Sagittarius being brought into line by the astrologers


----------



## nitewriter

Those astrologers are full of hot air. That means they are either libras, aquarius or gemini. As far far as I'm concerned Venus :smitten: & Mars  are alright tonight.


----------



## CPProp

Starman will be alright tonight so long as he is not troubled by his asteroids


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Starman will be alright tonight so long as he is not troubled by his asteroids



PREPERATION H MAN to the Rescue!!!


----------



## CPProp

Mr H must be preparing to rake in the piles .. of money he is making


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Mr H must be preparing to rake in the piles .. of money he is making



Mr H has no sense of humor. He will give you the finger...and you know where that's been.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Mr H has no sense of humor. He will give you the finger...and you know where that's been.




There is no place for a sense of humour in a digital world ?


----------



## nitewriter

MR H is an analog man in a digital world.


----------



## CPProp

Time and tide wait for no man


----------



## nitewriter

Waiter! it's finally time you got here. I'll have the Tidal sea swamp salad, with dressing on the side.
Would you like fries with that Sir?


----------



## CPProp

Waiter do you have frogs legs  if so hope over here and take my order.


----------



## nitewriter

Customer: Waiter I ordered Frogs Legs! You served me Python!
Waiter: Sorry Sir, The snake ate the frogs, no extra charge...Just don't eat the fangs.


----------



## CPProp

Roll up Rollup - Get your Snake Burgers here - try something with a bite


----------



## nitewriter

Don't worry about the Snake Burgers mate! The owners the one with the nasty bite. You have had your Tetanus shot???


----------



## CPProp

Free Tetanus, Yellow fever and typhoid shots on the NHS against nasty shop owners


----------



## nitewriter

???? no dengue fever???:goodbye: what's a poor leper to do??


----------



## CPProp

Wear a nosegay or a vinegar and brown paper habit.


----------



## nitewriter

Sir Sidney Blackstone had the annoying habit of wearing a plain brown paper dress that reeked of week old salad dressing. .....Mother Superior was not amused.


----------



## CPProp

Mother superior hatched a plan to use the old salad dressing as a fuel to power the monastery Blackstone diesel generator


----------



## nitewriter

Mother Superior had to replace the Blackstone diesel generator when Sister Mary Margaret Wimsey added crotons to the salad dressing.


----------



## CPProp

All is not lost - Sister Mary Margaret Wimsey, has inadvertently invented the 5 stroke diesel, Suck, squeeze, bang, blow, crunch


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> All is not lost - Sister Mary Margaret Wimsey, has inadvertently invented the 5 stroke diesel, Suck, squeeze, bang, blow, crunch



hmm Sounds like Rice Krispies on steroids instead of rice cereal going snap, crackle, pop.:eat1: we have Vin Diesel with the fast & furious serial going suck, squeeze, bang, blow, crunch.


----------



## CPProp

Will Wilma Corn flake run away with Walter Weetabix to have lots of little ricicles, listen in tomorrow for another thrilling episode of the breakfast serial


----------



## nitewriter

Newsflash! Wilma & Walter Weetabix announce the arrival of their first litter of ricicles. As soon as they are potty trained they will be joining Smoky and the Miracles on Ice at an Arena near you!


----------



## CPProp

The sheer number of Ricicles riding bicycles around the Arena was driving Smokey and the Miracles Potty


----------



## nitewriter

You are Cordially invited to the backstage dressing room after Smokey and the Miracles performance. The drug of choice will be Pot , Maryjane , weed or ganga. The Hells Ricicles will be on hand to make sure you are not John Law or wearing a wire! Enjoy!


----------



## CPProp

Lets all smoke all night,
to get as high as a kite , 
when our feet are of the ground, 
well all be wired for sound .


----------



## nitewriter

Ello! If it isn't Mary Poppins!!! Care for a toke?
Why Thank you Bert!!! (sucking sound) Starts singing cue orchestra.
Lets go fly a kite up to the highest height. 
Lets go fly a kite and send it soaring.
Up in the atmosphere up. Up where my head's not clear.
Bert you go fly a kite!
Yes Mum!


----------



## CPProp

Mum, said Bert, if I could just get my kite into the jet stream, wed be in Australia, before you could say Ive been Bush wacked


----------



## nitewriter

Mum?
Yes Bert?
Have you seen my machete?


----------



## CPProp

Off went Bert, down the shops chopper in hand


----------



## nitewriter

to quote Crocodile Dundee....Now that's a knife


----------



## CPProp

Crocodile Dundee uses a Swiss army knife for prising boy scouts out of horses hooves.


----------



## swamptoad

There's common sense and then there's horse sense.


----------



## nitewriter

Hortense had no sense of time. She was always late to her seat at the House of Commons.


----------



## CPProp

Date line - house of Commons, wigs vote for the abolition of the Thames tide so they don't get their feet wet


----------



## nitewriter

Date line - house of Commons, Labor Party votes to override abolition of Thames tide. The reasoning that hundreds of street vendors selling waders would be thrown out of work.


----------



## CPProp

This could be a labour waders sucess but de feet of the wig government.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> This could be a labour waders sucess but de feet of the wig government.



Where's Guy Fawkes when you need him???


----------



## CPProp

Guy Fawkes was last seen on a Catherine wheel holding a Roman Candle and eating a baked potato, he's going to get a rocket when he gets home.


----------



## nitewriter

Preparation H Man to the rescue!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Preparation H mans Motto “ Piles make Piles “ (of money)


----------



## nitewriter

smacks of alchemy to me. Take one ounce excrement and turn it into a pound of gold.


----------



## CPProp

King Richard the turd was a great alchemist


----------



## nitewriter

Antonio: Now let me get et thy straight. You will lend me 50 pounds of gold, If I don't repay you on time you will take one pound of flesh where my heart lies?
Shylock: Booya! You got it sweetie! You think I'd take that pound outta your a$$?


----------



## CPProp

Theres nothing quite like a thespian to get you rolling your Rs


----------



## nitewriter

Robert Newton as Blackbeard could roll his arrghs & his eyes simultaneously.


----------



## CPProp

Arrgh Jim lad, I think Ill just hop over to the bar to get myself another sea shandy before old Billy Bones arrives to sing his awful sea shanty


----------



## nitewriter

welcome to Davy Jones Pub & Grub. tonight's entertainment Mr. Bones singing What do you do with a drunken sailor as soon as (hic) inspiration, constipation or consternation inspires him.


----------



## CPProp

I fear its going to be a rough night at Davey Jones Pub & Grub, with lots of rum swigging in the rigging with Captain Pugwash and his trusty crew, Master Bates, Seaman Staines, and Roger the Cabin Boy


----------



## swamptoad

To be a master fisherman, one must first be a master baiter.  :doh:


----------



## CPProp

All hands on Deck


----------



## nitewriter

Captain! you shouldn't have given that order. Now all the anglers have splinters on their Johnsons.


----------



## CPProp

I see we have a splinter group of anglers, was this forecast


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> I see we have a splinter group of anglers, was this forecast



According to the Psychic ah no.


----------



## swamptoad

nobody knows the troubles I've seen ...


----------



## nitewriter

Dr. Iris Gilhooley can laser correct your vision for $49.95 per eye. No trouble at all. Major Credit Cards and Food stamps accepted.


----------



## CPProp

Ear, eye, nose you its no trouble at all


----------



## nitewriter

See no evil. Hear no evil. Smell no...OMG!!!!!!Light a Match!


----------



## swamptoad

KABOOM ....that poor match didn't have a chance


----------



## nitewriter

Hi I'm Billy Mays here to tell you about KABOOM a new product from those wonderful folks that brought you the Apocalypse.


----------



## CPProp

Oh Blast thats about as much fun as a damp squib.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Oh Blast thats about as much fun as a damp squib.



Drat it's so humid my Ronson won't light. Elroy! get me a Boy & Girl Scout and rub them together. That should get the spark we need!:happy:


----------



## CPProp

This musket is useless when its humid, all I get is a flash in the pan


----------



## nitewriter

Pledges welcome to Muskrat Delta Phi. Tonight we will all pile into The Fraternity van and at my signal you will all jump out and flash Dean Thackery.


----------



## CPProp

All Jump on to the bus and upon my signal (ding ding) well trundle over to pledges pickle factory, they know their onions.


----------



## nitewriter

Alas poor Yorick, I knew him Horatio. He was thrown under the bus by the cashier when he tried to jump the line at the pickle factory.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Alas poor Yorick, I knew him Horatio. He was thrown under the bus by the cashier when he tried to jump the line at the pickle factory.



Alas poor Yorick he survived being under the bus, but was never the same and had to be retyred to keep him on track.


----------



## nitewriter

Yes poor Yorick in later years he smelled of diesel and was a regular at the village cobbler getting his B.F.Goodrich sandals retreaded.


----------



## CPProp

Yorick has a cockney mate who works for him as a diesel fitter  they work in Bedford Market on a Saturday selling Ladies knickers, the mate eyes the lady up, selects a pair of knickers and then tells Yorick  diesel fitter


----------



## nitewriter

Yorick's mate was one for the ladies after she got her knickers. He chatted her up and out of her knickers and.......cue end of 1812 Overture.


----------



## CPProp

The 1812 overture was running 15 minutes late, it should have started at 1757


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The 1812 overture was running 15 minutes late, it should have started at 1757



Ladies and Gentlemen tonight's performance will be a bit late.....The Cymbal player is stuck in traffic.


----------



## CPProp

The Sousaphone player is also a bit late although he had a head start.


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight we have the Crackedcow Quartet performing Terry Riley's Noise in C minor with Tuba, French Horn, Piccolo, and Washboard.


----------



## CPProp

Ah the sounds of the 70's, the 1870's that is


----------



## nitewriter

And now from Ronco Records a 75 CD set of Music to fall into coma


----------



## CPProp

The. Music just goes round and round


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome back chum  .....Row Row Row your boat gently down the...row row ad infinitem


----------



## CPProp

To row or not to row that is the most qquestion - with out my rollocks I'm not going to get anywhere


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> To row or not to row that is the most qquestion - with out my rollocks I'm not going to get anywhere



hmm... sounds like Washington D.C. these days.


----------



## CPProp

Found the rollocks at Sunderland ship yard, not far from Washington.


----------



## nitewriter

Row! Row! Put your back into it boys! We expect the HMS Sunderland to make the trip from Liverpool to Washington in time for dinner. IF you do you will be given an extra ration of spam.


----------



## CPProp

The extra special 80% proof Spam will be flown in by Sunderland flying boat, which it is also using as fuel.


----------



## nitewriter

Great job men! Cookie will have dinner shortly...those of you who smoke. Don't light a match!!!


----------



## CPProp

Need something for this heart burn, there is no smoke without fire.


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Sir can I help you? Tums Aisle 4 Viagra Aisle 2 Have a smoking evening Sir!


----------



## CPProp

Yes Sir we give Viagra to all our elderly men in this home  it helps stop them from falling out of bed


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Yes Sir we give Viagra to all our elderly men in this home  it helps stop them from falling out of bed



Very true Sir and they wake up with a smile on their face....but can't remember why.


----------



## CPProp

Sister have you been over viagraising Mr Cantankerous again he seems stiffer than usual. No matron he is dead.


----------



## nitewriter

Bring out your dead! Bring out your dead! Wait! This one's only half dead!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Bring out your dead! Bring out your dead! Wait! This one's only half dead!



This bubonic plague of 1665 is killing me I cant wait until 1666 for the great fire of London to kill it off


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> This bubonic plague of 1665 is killing me I cant wait until 1666 for the great fire of London to kill it off



Mate, Got a match?


----------



## CPProp

This is light entertainment and the match has just gone on strike


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Bristol Booksellers! How may we serve you?
Yes! Do you carry Pyromania for fun and profit? 
We have it but don't carry it. it weighs 4 stone 5 and comes with a rolling cart.


----------



## CPProp

To say she was a pie-oh-maniac was an understatement she ate them nonstop and has gone from 4 stone 5 to 34 stone 5 and needs a rolling cart to get around


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> To say she was a pie-oh-maniac was an understatement she ate them nonstop and has gone from 4 stone 5 to 34 stone 5 and needs a rolling cart to get around



Can I get her phone number? :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Can I get her phone number? :smitten::smitten::smitten:



She will give you her phone number but you will need to bring her all the pies on her top 100 pie chart.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> She will give you her phone number but you will need to bring her all the pies on her top 100 pie chart.



100 pies!!! What do you think I am? An Octopus! (dialing)
Hackensack Bakery!
Hello! Do you deliver?


----------



## CPProp

Stand and deliver, your money or your life  just doing a bit of highway robbery to acquire a few extra bob for all those pies.


----------



## nitewriter

Good Evening, This is Bob Hexta with your eye in the sky. Route 4 is backed for miles a tractor trailer has flipped over littering the roadway with Drakes Cakes, Ding dongs, and assorted other desserts. The Anorexia chapter of weight watchers is helping with the clean up the road should be open momentarily.


----------



## CPProp

What a cracking idea Gromit, to take a trip in this eye in the sky copter so we can watch all the world happenings whilst eating cheese and crackers without being disturbed by the mice.


----------



## nitewriter

William Wallace and the Freedom Fighters will be hosting a Wine & Cheese Social. The King of England & Prince of Wales will provide the bangers and mash.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> William Wallace and the Freedom Fighters will be hosting a Wine & Cheese Social. The King of England & Prince of Wales will provide the bangers and mash.



Wallace was not a fan of King Edward potatoes, but had a weakness for the bangers and so sent a raiding party to Bangor to the banger factory to colonise them before the prince of Wales changed his mind.


----------



## nitewriter

The Prince of Wales can't change his mind or his trousers. He can't change the time he got too close to Big Ben now he won't bong for 4 years or 3 Prime Ministers!


----------



## CPProp

The chiming News *ministers dropped clanger on the princes foot on the hour and half hour, screams to replace Big Ben Bong for next 4 years


----------



## nitewriter

Newsflash! The Prince of Wales is in Hospital with several broken metatarsals and severe laryngitis. Anyone wishing to ring the bell while his highness is recovering can apply at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## CPProp

At Hampton Court Henry viii cured Anne Boleyns Laryngitis by having here head removed.


----------



## nitewriter

Anne Boleyn couldn't speak. She had to resort to sign language. She usually gave Henry the middle digits of both hands.


----------



## CPProp

Henry lobed of both of Anne’s hands with extended middle digits and stuck them in his ears as ear plugs whilst jousting


----------



## nitewriter

Henry was Joking while Jousting and fell from his mount. Anne's right hand ended up Henry's arse. Time to call the Royal Surgeon to make sure everything comes out all right.


----------



## CPProp

The Royal Surgeon was also a bit of a wizard, practicing handcraft on the witches.


----------



## nitewriter

The Royal Surgeon was of the House of Slitherin and chummy with classmate Serverus Snape.


----------



## CPProp

Serverus Snape went into the House of Frazer and bought himself a 110v wand for heating his tea.


----------



## nitewriter

AmperiousVoltus Earl Grey!


----------



## CPProp

AC lapsang Souchong tea or DC Earl Grey Tea they are both electrifying


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> AC lapsang Souchong tea or DC Earl Grey Tea they are both electrifying



It does get one up in the morningmuch better than Viagara:wubu::smitten::kiss2:


----------



## CPProp

You cant beat a cup of viagara tea in the morning even the spoon stands up by itself


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> You cant beat a cup of viagara tea in the morning even the spoon stands up by itself



more than 2 cups of Viagra Tea can cause erections lasting up to 4 years!
One should consult a Doctor immediately who will put him out to stud.


----------



## CPProp

The trainee Doctor had been studying hard so when the teacher in the hematology class asked him what the bleeding time was, looking at his watch he said 12.30.


----------



## nitewriter

The trainee Doctor had been hardly studying so The teacher received the wrong answer he bestowed upon the Doctor the bleeding idiot award of crass stupidity. Next stop Parliament.


----------



## CPProp

The Doctors were told to keep taking the tablets, Dr. Moses took 10 and was banished to the wilderness.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> The Doctors were told to keep taking the tablets, Dr. Moses took 10 and was banished to the wilderness.



After 20 Years Dr. Moses emerged from the wilderness and walked into the nearest Chemist Shop looking for a refill.:bounce::shocked::bounce:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> After 20 Years Dr. Moses emerged from the wilderness and walked into the nearest Chemist Shop looking for a refill.:bounce::shocked::bounce:



Dr. Moses had not shaved for 20 years and the chemists refill was high octane and his beard caught fire and became the original burning bush.


----------



## nitewriter

Before Dr. Moses lit his refill of crystal meth, he bore a striking resemblance to Cousin It ...after he lit up he looked remarkably like Uncle Fester.


----------



## CPProp

Uncle Fester had a burning desire, so consumed a lighted swan vester, then complain of heart burn


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Uncle Fester had a burning desire, so consumed a lighted swan vester, then complain of heart burn



Tum de dum Tum Tums


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Tum de dum Tum Tums



Indigestion what you get when you eat to fast at the Indy500.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Indigestion what you get when you eat to fast at the Indy500.



Gentlemen! Start your antacids! And they're off and running!.....better get some Mylanta Also.


----------



## CPProp

Its a long and windy road that leads to the doctor


----------



## nitewriter

You take the high road and I'll take the low road and I'll have a high colonic afore you.


----------



## CPProp

On route I passed a cyclist and a horse and a Vespa now thats some colonic irrigation


----------



## nitewriter

On route I passed the cyclist, horse and Vespa and now its time to come out of the closet... Water closet that is.


----------



## CPProp

No one was flushed with sucess because the water closet had a leaky ballcock.


----------



## nitewriter

Miriam was happy that she could mount the throne now that the plumber had replaced the leaking ballcock.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Miriam was happy that she could mount the throne now that the plumber had replaced the leaking ballcock.



Miriam thought all was well with the world in the throne room as the chamber music caressed her ears.


----------



## nitewriter

Miriam abdicated the Throne and got a job selling CD's at Motley Crew Concerts.


----------



## CPProp

Favourite to win the Motley Crew 8 track sweepstake is Disc jockey riding CD.


----------



## nitewriter

and in a stunning upset the winner is ......8 Track Tape!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> and in a stunning upset the winner is ......8 Track Tape!!!



......and rolling home in second place a short length behind is Duct Tape.


----------



## swamptoad

we are fresh out of gray duct tape, who wants disco ball colored? :doh:


----------



## CPProp

The Dr. easily diagnosed Saturday Night Fever, from his coloured disco balls


----------



## swamptoad

Dr. Pepper is spicing up the dance floor ..does anyone have a cowbell?


----------



## CPProp

The Cow bell rang as the bull traversed the dance hall with a heifer attached to each horn


----------



## swamptoad

If thorns are thorny can
a horn be horn-like?


----------



## CPProp

swamptoad said:


> If thorns are thorny can
> a horn be horn-like?



Thats a thorny subject, but could have a complete new meaning to blowing your own horn.


----------



## swamptoad

toot true, indeed.


----------



## snuggletiger

bring that book back here tootsweet.


----------



## CPProp

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX_HljAELcA[/ame]

Tootsweets anyone ?


----------



## nitewriter

Tootsweets anyone ?

Myself I prefer Sour Balls & Gummy Bears :eat2:


----------



## CPProp

For Sale: Dentures for Gummy Bear all the way from Nashville 250$ per set.


----------



## nitewriter

Why grandma What big teeth you have!
The better to feet jew....DANG!!! dere joes my upper plate!!!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Diddly Dang! Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!!


----------



## CPProp

The names Potts, Caractacus Potts licensed to fly cars


----------



## nitewriter

The names Musk, Elon Musk and my Tesla's can fly


----------



## CPProp

Crunch, bang, crash, dam! I forgot to charge up the battery


----------



## swamptoad

snap, crackle, pop ....crash goes the cereal bowl! :doh:


----------



## CPProp

Anyone for Bowls? An adult version of marbles but with big biased balls


----------



## nitewriter

In this nation we hold no bias on balls based upon how fast they race their size or color......though I prefer blue balls myself.


----------



## CPProp

Gain 5 points for potting the blue ball but only after the brown ball, this game of snooker is a load of balls


----------



## swamptoad

I lost my marbles. Has anyone seen my bright blue ball?


----------



## CPProp

Im bored with marbles, lets have a game of British Bulldog, much more fun.


----------



## nitewriter

Ello Clive What's eating you?
Greetings George! As you can see my hound Winston Churchill has taken a large chunk out of my rear flank. .....not my idea of fun!


----------



## CPProp

Winston has bitten of more than he can chew, it could be a smoking cigar


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Winston has bitten of more than he can chew, it could be a smoking cigar



Beef Jerky anyone?


----------



## Timberwolf

That guy in the car in front of me is a jerk, but he looks quite beefy, so I'd better keep my opinon to myself.


----------



## CPProp

Its the age of car rage


----------



## Timberwolf

Makes me wonder how old that car is...


----------



## nitewriter

Timberwolf said:


> Makes me wonder how old that car is...



Not sure myself....What is a Hudson Hornet???


----------



## swamptoad

A hornet just flew inside my cornet.


----------



## nitewriter

Nurse! What is the story about this man?
Yes Doctor, This man is a Trumpet player at The London Symphony Orchestra and was playing flight of the bumble bee when he was stung by one.


----------



## CPProp

Y man ya hav ta bee good to gan from Easington Colliery Brass band to the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## nitewriter

He be good, he might b flat next thing you know he's left the symphony to play triangle in a skiffle band.


----------



## FreeThinker

Lonnie, done again with that hot triangle? It must be 180 degrees!


----------



## CPProp

It was the 180 degrees of the three sided polygon that that killed the parrot.


----------



## nitewriter

Polly wants a rectangle and a cold beer! Awk!!


----------



## CPProp

To much cold beer or spirits will affect the angle of the dangle.


----------



## nitewriter

a sip of spirits will have the angle of the dangle aiming at the North Star......an empty bottle of spirits will have the dangle pointing at the South Pole.


----------



## swamptoad

who feels obliged to wrangle the dangle that's in a bit of a tangle?


----------



## CPProp

A different angle on trigonometry, the study of Roy Rogers horse


----------



## nitewriter

Trigger in his old age was put out to stud and had poor eyesight which explains why he tried to mount Gabby Hayes' jeep Lulu Belle


----------



## swamptoad

The amount of mountaineers mounting horses on the mountainside is a fair amount.


----------



## nitewriter

A Royal Canadian Mountie mounts his horse on the left side a fair amount of the time.


----------



## swamptoad

I think Alan Parsons Project once had time ....


----------



## nitewriter

Once upon a time I saw The Edgar Winter Group.


----------



## CPProp

Once upon a time in a far off bowl of porridge lived a hamster with giant nashers


----------



## swamptoad

Once upon a time I sneezed, oh deary! I sneezed so strong my eyes got teary!


----------



## nitewriter

NEWSFLASH!!! Giant hamsters have invaded the Peas Porridge Hot factory in Whopping by Chilton. Special forces are erecting ferris wheels outside the factory in an attempt to lure out the rodents.


----------



## CPProp

Peas Pottage boss takes giant hamster for quick spin whilst other rodents go round the bend.


----------



## nitewriter

The quick spin made the Giant hamster motion sick causing him to hurl on the boss while the other rodents went to South Bend to watch the Notre Dame game


----------



## CPProp

The Notre dame game was between the Australian bush kangaroos and the North American beavers


----------



## nitewriter

Yes James, those beavers gnawed away at the roos lead. The final score Australia 8 North America 6 in double overtime.


----------



## CPProp

Rumour has it, that that gnawing beavers is to become an Olympic event


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight's Olympic Event is the Gnawing Beavers versus The Army Core of Engineers to determine who came build the biggest dam and who can tear it down the quickest.


----------



## CPProp

The Barns Wallace bouncing bomb should win hands down tearing down the dam the quickest  just need to teach the beavers to fly Lancasters.


----------



## nitewriter

The Dambusters courtesy of the history channel....The Brits win this one they were very eager beavers.


----------



## CPProp

Tomorrow on the History Channel, cretaceous cooking with Ivan Oven making Beaversaur pie


----------



## nitewriter

I have an oven from the neanderthal period and it will not light. So tonight we will be dining on Beaver sushi :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad

Neanderthals are meandering and foraging in the forest while the Cro-magnon P.I. are checking for clues for the disappearance of so many beavers.


----------



## nitewriter

With so few beavers in the Hawaiian Islands a clueless Magnum P.I. was put on the case.


----------



## swamptoad

David Attenborough ventured off to Hawaii and narrated about the elusive beavers to thousands of spectators with smart phones and then all of a sudden one of the beavers approached David and belched loudly in the microphone ...one of the crowd members shouted "beaver cheeto breath!!!!"


----------



## CPProp

David Attenborough turned to the belching Beaver and gave it something for its wind  a kite.


----------



## nitewriter

Mr Attenborough tended to the Beavers burps and fartbgone cure for his extreme flatulence


----------



## swamptoad

Beaver apologized for his crude behavior, wagged his beaver tail like a puppy dog and said... "I guess I had too much wood fiber, do you have a mint?"


----------



## CPProp

Wonder if beavers ever get wood worm or is that to boring?


----------



## nitewriter

Beavers are prone to wood worm and do get a gnawing feeling from carpenter ants eating the splinters in his stomach. :eat1::eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Following an accident the carpenter ant made himself some Queen Ann legs


----------



## nitewriter

The carpenter ant made a name for himself with the Queen Ann legs. Alas he worked himself to death when all the centipedes ordered Queen Ann legs.


----------



## CPProp

Queen Ann stood on the bridge at midnight her lips were all a quiver,
She gave a cough her leg fell off and floated down the river.


----------



## nitewriter

Queen Anne stood on the ridge at daybreak her hips were all a quiver,
she began to sing...One day my Prince will come.


----------



## swamptoad

Queen Anne's waist was small 
her hips were quite a bit bigger
and when she swayed them to and fro
they were even bouncier than the bounciest tigger


----------



## CPProp

Tigger bounced clean out of the hundred acre wood and landed next to Alice at the unbirthday party of the mad hatter


----------



## nitewriter

Tigger Woods landed a chip shot next to Alice who kicked it into the hole for a birdie which the Cheshire Cat immediately ate.


----------



## CPProp

The Dormouse, being ravenous ate the Cheshire Cat then went to play crocket but not expecting to be the ball


----------



## nitewriter

The Cheshire Cat told the Dormouse that he was not being cricket before he started to eat him. Dormouse said he would be smothered in Orange Marmalade and would be a taste sensation. :eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Orange marmalade sandwiches my favourite said Paddington Bear.


----------



## nitewriter

As one bear to another I love honey said Winne the Pooh to Paddington Bear.


----------



## CPProp

As one bear to another said Tinga to Tucker, bear in mind to be good and kind.


----------



## nitewriter

The 3 bears weren't good and kind to Goldilocks after she ate all their porridge broke baby bears chair and messed up their bedding....tho they did have her for supper.


----------



## CPProp

They had Goldilocks for supper and as baby bear only had a few teeth Daddy bear parboiled her first.


----------



## nitewriter

Goldilocks didn't sit well with the three bears.They went to their friend Hannibal Lector who gave them Death by Chocolate for dessert.


----------



## CPProp

Its hell, I tell you trying to ride a camel through a chocolate dessert, their feet clog up and they get the hump


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Achmed's rent a camel. Would you like a camel with one hump or two? Our Camels can go 30 miles across the desert on a gallon of chocolate milk.


----------



## CPProp

Once bought a camel coat it was warm but the hump in the middle of the back cost me hundreds in knocked over goods


----------



## swamptoad

in the middle of nowhere i had some place to go with nothing to do and everything to see...


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> in the middle of nowhere i had some place to go with nothing to do and everything to see...



Welcome to the Travel Channel


----------



## CPProp

Veni, vidi, vici, the Travel Channel then had a cup of tea


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Veni, vidi, vici, the Travel Channel then had a cup of tea



I came I saw I ordered the Steak Tartar and a cup of Earl Grey hot.


----------



## CPProp

In a noisy parliament debate the speaker of the house of commons shouted Order, Order and a young Labour MP shouted back - two pints of bitter and a packet of crisps


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> In a noisy parliament debate the speaker of the house of commons shouted Order, Order and a young Labour MP shouted back - two pints of bitter and a packet of crisps



To which The speaker of the house of commons called a 30 minute recess for lunch.


----------



## CPProp

George has a recess built into his dentures where he could store an additional sandwich for lunch.


----------



## nitewriter

Georgie waited until recess to eat his sandwich and his Hostess Twinkies. :eat1:


----------



## FreeThinker

Georgie's always on my mi-mi-mi-mi-mind, yeah...


----------



## CPProp

If you dont mind your Ps and Qs you might fall on your Rs


----------



## nitewriter

Arrrghh!!!! If you don't mind your P's and Q's You'll end up in Davey Jones's Locker.


----------



## CPProp

Ship ahoy me hearties, lower the missen sail and break out the Rum.


----------



## swamptoad

swing, swing away ....i see Swing Out Sister _breaking out_ and Christopher Cross _sailing_ away


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome aboard the Sloop John B! Whats that? You wanna go home???


----------



## swamptoad

Boys, there's a beach over there to go home to. Come on a safari with me.


----------



## nitewriter

Wouldn't it be nice If those boys put on a show they sure do get around.


----------



## CPProp

Surfs up, so is Daz, Arial & Fairy Snow, get the impression we've been taken by the cleaners


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Surf’’s up, so is Daz, Arial & Fairy Snow, get the impression we've been taken by the cleaners



Bend over. Empty your pockets.Say Ah. It won't hurt a bit.


----------



## swamptoad

theirs pockets with lockets
and sprockets for sockets
not to mention that we also
have dockets of rockets


----------



## CPProp

The pay they did docket , giving less in the pocket, so his wallet they had to lock it


----------



## swamptoad

There's less of a mess
I guess, I guess
Confess, Digress
J'ess do yer bess'!


----------



## CPProp

Mary had a little lamb,
She tied it to a pylon.
10,000 volts ran up its bum
and turned its wool to nylon.


----------



## swamptoad

the bittle litty
the bittlest lit

was teally riny
the biniest tit


----------



## CPProp

I wish I was a chestnut tree,
nourished by the sun.
With leaves and twigs and branches, 
and conkers by the ton.


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight I wish upon a star,
I wonder wonder where you are.
I wish I may. I wish I might,
Aw #$%^ it's just a satellite!


----------



## CPProp

I have writers block, - its made from rosewood with boxwood inlayed banding


----------



## nitewriter

Clarence Rosewood has written a book about his days in the spinal tap band.


----------



## CPProp

The band were on the run having been caught searching for the lost Chord.


----------



## nitewriter

Lost & Found can I help you? Sorry no Hammond Organ no Hofner Bass. ....but we do have a microphone autographed by Iggy Pop.


----------



## CPProp

Having donned camouflage cases and night vision glasses, Hammond Organ, Hofner Bass, Tiffany tambourine and Daryl Drum went on orchestral manoeuvres in the dark


----------



## nitewriter

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer scooped up Hammond,Hofner,Tiffany and Daryl and spirited them away from the Island of Misfit bands.....next stop Nashville!


----------



## CPProp

Have a high-spirited away day in Nashville, courtesy of Rudolf Air Tours, bring your own parachute.


----------



## nitewriter

Ladies and Gentlemen This is your Captain speaking. I hope you enjoyed your stay in Nashville. We are now flying over Dollywood. Ladies can line up first by the exit door then the men. As you exit the door keep your legs together count to five and pull the chute cord.


----------



## CPProp

Ladies and Gentlemen as you exit please pay at the door as your decent does not have a free fall option.


----------



## nitewriter

Hi Y'all Welcome to Dollywood, The restrooms are to the right,Feel free to make yourselves decent.


----------



## Angel

Descent you say? I reached terminal velocity before counting to five!!! 



Yes, I weigh _that_ much!


----------



## nitewriter

One,Two, Three, Four (SPLAT!!!!) Ouch that gonna leave a mark!


----------



## CPProp

X marks the spot, P polishes the spot and R removes the spot - its marvellous what bio washing powders can do


----------



## nitewriter

See Spot. See Spot with the runs. Remember you have to pick up Spots poop.Its the law.


----------



## CPProp

You could clean up if you just go with the flow.


----------



## nitewriter

YES! It is I Captain Crapper. Protector of water closets everywhere. If you can't go with the flow....jiggle the handle.


----------



## CPProp

Press and hold for 15 seconds and you'll be flushed with success


----------



## nitewriter

Nurse!
Yes Doctor!
This patient seems extremely flush.
Yes, Mr Longbottom is a competition eater. He ate 10 steak and kidney pies in 4 minutes.
Give him a high colonic and put him in the bed closest to the loo.


----------



## CPProp

Lou, Lou, skip to my Loo 
Lou, Lou, skip to my Loo
Lou, Lou, skip to my Loo
Skip to my Loo my darlin.


----------



## nitewriter

Caution! floor is slippery when wet.


----------



## CPProp

When slippery under foot, rub your feet with Rosin to aid stickshun


----------



## nitewriter

.....and I heard him exclaim as he fell out of sight $^%&*(%$#@@ Ho Ho Ow Blitzen! get me those Bourbon cookies!


----------



## Angel

Can you imagine an intoxicated Santa recklessly driving his sleigh through the night sky and then the perplexed looks upon children's faces Christmas morning when they discover other children's names upon the gifts left under their Christmas tree?


----------



## CPProp

The north pole could be in for a good night with a Sossled Santa and his reindeers rushing the growler


----------



## nitewriter

(Knock,Knock)
Yes?
Hello Mrs Claus, I'm from the Betty Ford Center. Is Santa in?


----------



## CPProp

As back up Mrs Clause sent Santa to the AA - not Alchoholics Anonymous but the Automobile Association - to brush up on his sleigh driving skills.


----------



## nitewriter

Okay now Santa remember pull on Comet to turn left. Pull on Cupid to turn right. and pull on Rudolph's tail when you brake.Tomorrow we practice parallel parking.


----------



## swamptoad

That's not how that works. You're pulling my leg!


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> That's not how that works. You're pulling my leg!



If that were true you would end up with a face full of reindeer dung!


----------



## CPProp

Santa's helpers gathered up all the reindeer dung and use it in a gas generator to produce electricity for the toy factory - very green.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Santa's helpers gathered up all the reindeer dung and use it in a gas generator to produce electricity for the toy factory - very green.



Very True and (cough!Cough!) very fragrant.


----------



## CPProp

if you take deep breaths you'll soon get rid of it.


----------



## swamptoad

Reindeer dung miraculously has a very pleasant fragrance due to their jolly good diet!
...its like an unusual but pleasant scented candle throughout the North Pole.


----------



## nitewriter

Fi Fie Fo Fum I smell Reindeer Dung from Yankee Candle!


----------



## Angel

When perusing the Yankee Candle catalogue, I refuse to scratch-and-sniff that new scent!


----------



## swamptoad

Customer: How much for this crappy catalogue?


----------



## Angel

Does Mr. Hankey ever take off that Santa hat?!!


----------



## swamptoad

Hidy Ho!!!

I don't know. :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

Good Morning Hair Club for Men, Yes Mr. Claus you can come in anytime for your fitting.


----------



## CPProp

Mr Claus was strangled by his own hair piece, Mrs Claus confirmed there will be hell Toupee.


----------



## nitewriter

Widowed White female seeking chubby bearded male with a big (censored)!


----------



## Angel

If _it_ isn't big enough or doesn't please me, I will be very disappointed.

I promise to make you very happy and meet your needs.

I love to make hearty filling meals and bake cookies and delectable desserts.

Must like very cold weather and snow, and love to travel at night on Christmas eve.

If interested kindly respond. Photos appreciated. 

Just remember that I am seeking a man with a healthy and huge


appetite!





Edited to add: This is not MY personal ad, but a continuation of the previous post by nitewriter.


----------



## CPProp

Angel said:


> If _it_ isn't big enough or doesn't please me, I will be very disappointed.
> 
> I promise to make you very happy and meet your needs.
> 
> I love to make hearty filling meals and bake cookies and delectable desserts.
> 
> Must like very cold weather and snow, and love to travel at night on Christmas eve.
> 
> If interested kindly respond. Photos appreciated.
> 
> Just remember that I am seeking a man with a healthy and huge
> 
> 
> appetite!



Food for thought - but travelling Every Christmas Eve ?


----------



## Angel

CPProp said:


> Food for thought - but travelling Every Christmas Eve ?



See edit on my previous post. 

Mrs. Claus still has all those busy elves around and will need someone to continue delivering all those toys on Christmas Eve!


----------



## nitewriter

Mrs. Claus I am so sorry to hear of your husbands demise. I'm Jeff Bezzos from Amazon I have a fleet of drones at your disposal to deliver all the toys for a phenominal nominal charge!


----------



## fat hiker

What Jeff Bezzos doesn't know is that some of the Amazons he's hiring will assuredly be FFAs.... willing to provide dear Jeff with 'personal attention' while the drones buzz about. Mr. Bezzos may soon be a suitable size to respond to Mrs. Claus' ad - a marriage where the groom will take the bride's name!


----------



## CPProp

All's well that ends well thanks to shakespeare and Amazon books


----------



## nitewriter

....In the far turn Shakespeare's Beauty pulls ahead of Amazon Andy and wins by four furlongs. The bookmaker pays 3 pounds 4 shillings to win, 2 pounds to place and tuppence to show.


----------



## CPProp

Its odd on that the turf accountant will always win no matter which comes first.


----------



## swamptoad

Who ordered the surf and turf?


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> Who ordered the surf and turf?



That would be the gentleman at table 4 with the grass coming out his mouth and seawater out his snout. ..... serve him well he's a big tipper!


----------



## swamptoad

Not only is he a big tipper, I think he's the skipper.


----------



## nitewriter

Gilligan!
Yes Skipper!
The Howell's are here for a 3 hour cruise, get their luggage!
Yes Skipper!


----------



## CPProp

Gilligan, asked the skipper, should the Howell's row or not to row that is the question ?


----------



## nitewriter

Gilligan! Give the Howell's The long Oars so they can get across the sea to the Hamlet of Stratford on Avon in time for The Shakespeare Festival.


----------



## Timberwolf

That's a really good question...


----------



## CPProp

The question is would the friend, Roman or countrymen really have lent their ears ? when they could have hired them out and made a few denarius.


----------



## nitewriter

Coming to a Theater near you.From Director Gulteous Maximus another spaghetti western starring the man with no brain,(drumroll)...For a few denarius more.


----------



## CPProp

With a fist full of denarius, the lone stranger stood on his horse to "reach for the pie". :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

As it was snowing out at the time the lone stranger had no choice but to reach for the Eskimo Pie :eat1:


----------



## CPProp

The lone Stranger ate so many eskimo Pies he lost his hair - he had gone pie bald


----------



## nitewriter

How did you know I lost my hair? My toupee got to be here somewhere!


----------



## CPProp

Forget the toupee wear a leveret it looks like fully grown hare from a distance.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Forget the toupee wear a leveret it looks like fully grown hare from a distance.



I had a leveret trouble was everyone thought I was Chewbacka!


----------



## CPProp

The leveret bit Chewbacka so chewbacka bit the leveret, was this the begining of scar wars ?


----------



## nitewriter

A long time ago in a galaxy far far away there was a serious outbreak of rabies!


----------



## CPProp

In the galaxy far far away Princess Leia thought she had Rabbies as she foamed at the mouth, it turned out it was only the squirt cream adminstered by Han Solo.


----------



## Timberwolf

Creampuffs, anyone?


----------



## nitewriter

Timberwolf said:


> Creampuffs, anyone?



You should try the crullers they are out of this world!!! :eat2::bow::eat2:


----------



## CPProp

You should try flying saucers, they are out of this world and great fun so long as you don't crash :shocked:


----------



## rockhound225

Come on down to Crazy Xanxar's Used Saucers in scenic Roswell, New Mexico; the deals are out of this world!


----------



## nitewriter

How about this little number here sir! The flux capacitor has been rebuilt and will be good for 20-30 light years. How about a test fly, no we can't go over area 51....how about the second star to the right and on towards morning. Okay press the button and off we goooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

This is Major Tom to ground control its been 20 - 30 light years and now I'm a rocket man burning out his fuse up here alone


----------



## nitewriter

Major Tom, this ground control. We have supplies coming your way, Hashish and LSD that should keep you flying high for another 20 light years!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CPProp

Major Tom inview of the quantities of Hasish and LSD we have included a complementry blow up doll so you can experience stoned love .


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Fredrick's of Hollywood,Sir you want to know where the inflation valve is on Vinyl Victoria, it's in the middle of her butt cheeks.


----------



## CPProp

Now that you have found Victoria's airasol, you can come over and help spray my car bonnet.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Now that you have found Victoria's airasol, you can come over and help spray my car bonnet.



We are happy to oblige sir! What colour do you want on your car? Mellow Yellow or Resale Red?


----------



## CPProp

Could you paint the car Carrot orange, I'm off to hunt Bugs Bunny that should help with the camouflage.


----------



## nitewriter

Shh!!! be vewy vewy quiet. The orange camouflage is vewy loud,the wabbit will hear.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Shh!!! be vewy vewy quiet. The orange camouflage is vewy loud,the wabbit will hear.



No worries the colour is adjustable from the car radio it's even got pirate radio red for radish camouflage


----------



## nitewriter

Dame Edna Everidge has been fooling with the car radio and now its stuck with chartreuse camouflage .....Oh the agony!!!


----------



## CPProp

Sir Les Patterson and Barry Mckenzie have had a word with Dame Edna Everidge over the choice of radio colour camoflage and now all three are in agony, even though they set the sat nav for jeopardy, having heard their were jobs were in jeopardy.


----------



## nitewriter

Okay, Les,Barry, Edna You have placed your wagers and now the Final Jeopardy Question...Severus Snape was from what house at Hogwarts Academy?


----------



## CPProp

Severus Snape was from Slytherin House, and when not at Hogworts he was called bungalow, because he had nothing up top.


----------



## nitewriter

Hair Club for Wizards, Hello Professor Snape Your hair is ready,folliculata grandioso!


----------



## CPProp

Hair today gone tomorrow, thats life.


----------



## rockhound225

Always look on the bright side of life!


----------



## nitewriter

rockhound225 said:


> Always look on the bright side of life!



:bow:says the man wearing Foster Grant sunglasses.:bow:


----------



## swamptoad

ZZ Top says get yourself a pair of cheap sunglasses.


----------



## rockhound225

She got legs, and she knows how to use 'em!


----------



## CPProp

And your next bingo numbers are legs eleven (11), two little ducks twenty two (22), downing street number ten (10).....................


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> And your next bingo numbers are legs eleven (11), two little ducks twenty two (22), downing street number ten (10).....................



(sniff,sniff) I smell a scandal brewing! Earl Grey hot please.


----------



## CPProp

Please spare a thought for Earl lord and Lady Grey and their 50 children who are all shades of grey.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Please spare a thought for Earl lord and Lady Grey and their 50 children who are all shades of grey.



That begs the question did Lady Grey pop those kids out one at a time or did she have 10 sets of quintuplets. Inquiring minds want to know.....and so do the folks at Quiness book of world records.


----------



## CPProp

To satisfy inquiring minds, it was 50 / 50 she had 25 one at a time and 25 were adopted.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> To satisfy inquiring minds, it was 50 / 50 she had 25 one at a time and 25 were adopted.



For sure the Grey's weren't underachievers....they must be Irish:wubu::smitten:


----------



## CPProp

If ever you cross the sea to Ireland .... don't forget to get in the boat.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> If ever you cross the sea to Ireland .... don't forget to get in the boat.



Stroke pull on the oars! stroke, stroke, brace yourself Bridget!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## CPProp

Row, row, row your boat,
Gently down the stream.
Throw Bridget overboard
And listen to her scream


----------



## nitewriter

When you get to Bridget *don't* cross her!!! Ere she'll neuter you with dull set of pinking shears!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> When you get to Bridget *don't* cross her!!! Ere she'll neuter you with dull set of pinking shears!!!



The unkindest cut of all


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:


CPProp said:


> The unkindest cut of all


:bow:

Nurse! scalpel oops! Nurse! duct tape that'll do


----------



## CPProp

Telephone calls may be duct taped for training purposes, that'll stop the conversation getting lost down the wires.


----------



## nitewriter

(ring,ring) Hello Sea World, I'm calling about your class in training porpoises.


----------



## CPProp

I can sea the nett worth of training porpoise but I sense something fishy.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> I can sea the nett worth of training porpoise but I sense something fishy.



(sniff,sniff) smells like the halls of government.


----------



## CPProp

Vote for the gyroscope party, they'll keep everything balance and going on a level plain.


----------



## nitewriter

Vote for Zorba the Greek, He will have you dancing in circles! Opah!


----------



## CPProp

The mystery of Crop Circles, a talk by an alien called Zorba


----------



## nitewriter

The talk by Zorba was impossible to understand. His language consisted of chirps, whistling and flatulence.:doh:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> The talk by Zorba was impossible to understand. His language consisted of chirps, whistling and flatulence.:doh:



The house of Lords met be full of aliens and that is how they sound, when not awake.


----------



## nitewriter

The Chair recognizes the Gentleman from Cornwall
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ (snort)fert!! I denominate Guy Fawkes for trash collector in Whopping by Stillwater (snort).


----------



## CPProp

The chairs and table were on holiday in Cornwall where they picked up a few gentlemen pets to take home as accompanyment for their lady pets.


----------



## nitewriter

Poldark was sitting in his chair at the Cornwall pub where all the ladies:smitten: were vying for his attention :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CPProp

Poldark and Pollight held a strawpole for the ladies to dance round.


----------



## nitewriter

Pollight drank a Bud Light then conducted a strawpoll to determine which of the ladies would go into the Labour party first.


----------



## CPProp

The ladies in the party went into labour and were given a bottle of Gin and a straw to drink through, to easy the pain.


----------



## nitewriter

Sip! Push, Sip! Push, push, WAAAH!!! OMG! she looks like Margaret Thatcher!!!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Sip! Push, Sip! Push, push, WAAAH!!! OMG! she looks like Margaret Thatcher!!!



The Iron Lady and the wooden top party


----------



## nitewriter

The Lady had an iron will...and a wooden leg


----------



## CPProp

This Ladies not for Ironing, she likes it wrinkled


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> This Ladies not for Ironing, she likes it wrinkled



The lady prefers her mentionables and unmentionables line dried


----------



## CPProp

Tomany was trapped by his unmentionables on the rotary cloths line and went for a quick spin.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Tomany was trapped by his unmentionables on the rotary cloths line and went for a quick spin.



Before his quick spin Tomany sang bass baritone. After his spin he became a Tiny Tim Impersonator.


----------



## CPProp

Little Tommy Tucker sang for his supper.


----------



## nitewriter

:smitten::eat1:Big Beautiful Sophie Tucker sang for her 23 course buffet.:eat1::smitten:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> :smitten::eat1:Big Beautiful Sophie Tucker sang for her 23 course buffet.:eat1::smitten:



Sophie was joined by her half brother Friar Tuck who stole the buffet and gave it to the poor.


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2::eat1: Blessed are the poor for they shall have fried steak and kidney pie :eat1::eat2:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> :eat2::eat1: Blessed are the poor for they shall have fried steak and kidney pie :eat1::eat2:



You can't beat Snake and pygmy pie, chips and gravy, food for people who want to increase their prospects :eat1::happy:


----------



## nitewriter

...In other news Simon Cowell is resting comfortably in a London Hospital after being bitten by a rabid pygmy during a taping of England's got talent.


----------



## CPProp

Parallel news: Simon Cowel to be indentured to a pygmy for Britian has no talent


----------



## nitewriter

Simon Cowell lost his dentures He sent his pygmy to the store to buy 3 boxes of Chicklets until he got his new set of choppers


----------



## CPProp

it's a lucrative business being a fang farrier.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Forged in Fire, Today we have Frank Farmer a fang farrier. Frank will fashion a broadsword out of a car spring and month old Yorkshire pudding. If it passes our tests he will win 5,000 pounds!


----------



## CPProp

Welcome to Yorvic the ancestral home of the famed Yorkshire pudding forged from flour and water, and best eaten with sheffield electro plated nichol custard.


----------



## nitewriter

The Surgeon General has determined that Yorkshire pudding with electroplated nichol custard has a high probability of heavy metal poisoning :eat1::eat1:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> The Surgeon General has determined that Yorkshire pudding with electroplated nichol custard has a high probability of heavy metal poisoning :eat1::eat1:



Heavy Metal Poisoning, music to the ears


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Heavy Metal Poisoning, music to the ears



I thought that went out Sid Vicious & Johnny Rotten. Oh give me that head banging muzak while I still have 2 functioning brain cells!


----------



## CPProp

All those little grey bits in my brain are excels and I think there is a word for it but i can't think what it is as the micros have gone soft.


----------



## nitewriter

Keep those gray bits working. Just don't order too many pints at the local pub or all you will be able to do at last call is drool in your shoe! :goodbye:


----------



## CPProp

Its no fun when its announced that the drinks are on the house, that means having to climb on he roof


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight on the Bar (S)hopping Network we have on sale pitons, carabeaners,rock hammers and rappelling rope.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Tonight on the Bar (S)hopping Network we have on sale pitons, carabeaners,rock hammers and rappelling rope.



Special Sale - hearing aids to help the mountainears hear the curses of the climbers.


----------



## nitewriter

These hearing aids don't #$%^&* work!
Did you put in the batteries?
@#$%^&%!!! No! I'll climb without. See you on TTTTOOOPPP!!! (splat) $%#&^*(&!!!!


----------



## CPProp

Put your teeth back in grandad and stop making a mountain out of a mole hill


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Sir can I help you? DentuCream? Aisle 7 and Crampons??? O yes! Mt Everest Sporting Goods take a left at Nepal. You can't miss it.


----------



## CPProp

Welcome Edmund Hillary to the Tenzing Norgay sherpa school of mountineering, if you climb Mt Everest now you could have a knighthood at the end of the year.


----------



## nitewriter

Lady Hillary clawed and climbed her way through the other Ladies in waiting so that She could be Queen!


----------



## CPProp

Having clawed here way through lady Hillary sat and listend to I want to break free by queen.


----------



## nitewriter

Lady Hillary sat and listened at the shrine of Queen's lead singer :bow:_Freddie Mercury_:bow:


----------



## CPProp

After midnight there was a Jam session behind the shrine, Hilliary brought the bread and butter.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> After midnight there was a Jam session behind the shrine, Hilliary brought the bread and butter.



Who's got the Marmalade??? or is it Sting?:eat2:


----------



## CPProp

Marmalade and water makes a good trap for wasps that takes the sting out of their tails.


----------



## nitewriter

Marmalade has been known to attract wasps, members of the labour Party and the ghost of Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## CPProp

Margaret Thatcher known as the iron lady because she wore cast iron corsets.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Margaret Thatcher known as the iron lady because she wore cast iron corsets.



Which is why she could never get thru security at the airport.


----------



## CPProp

Airport security can be so alarming (around 95 dB)


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Airport security can be so alarming (around 95 dB)



Which explains why most airport security go on disability due to tinitus.


----------



## CPProp

Airport security are renouned for their campanology, due to the ringing in their ears.


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight The Heathrow Airport Players will be performing Bells are Ringing With Charles Laughton as Quasimoto.


----------



## CPProp

What did quasimodo say as Esmerelda plunged head first from the spire of Notre Dame Cathedral into the river below? - I think she is going in Seine.


----------



## nitewriter

Quasimodo had a very bad speech impediment. What he really said was "What would Esther Williams do?"


----------



## CPProp

What Quasimodo actually said to Esther Williams was that Esmerelda had been wipeout. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmsRbMU-4pM[/ame]


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> What Quasimodo actually said to Esther Williams was that Esmerelda had been wipeout.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmsRbMU-4pM



OUCH! That's got to leave a mark :doh:...Hi Mark, surf's up!


----------



## CPProp

Hi Mark, surf's up and I'm off to a board meeting.


----------



## nitewriter

That concludes the minutes of last meeting of the Board of Sand & Surf Ltd. Second the motion?


----------



## CPProp

The minutes went on so long the chairman had his second motion at his convenince


----------



## nitewriter

The Chair recognizes the gentleman from Chestershire.
Who left the lid up?
Sir you are out of order!
I am not! I'm as regular as Big Ben!.....Oh I forgot Ben is out for repairs.


----------



## CPProp

It came to pass that the gentleman from Chester did not see the note on the thunderbox that the Khazi was out of order and was verily covered in Richard the thirds.


----------



## nitewriter

It came to pass that Richard the Turd was killed by a man not borne of Woman...and that woman was Dame Edna Everidge aka Barry Humphries


----------



## CPProp

Now what was it Barry Mckenzie said you had to do with the spiky end of a pineapple ?.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Now what was it Barry Mckenzie said you had to do with the spiky end of a pineapple ?.



To answer your question, Sit on it..whilst singing the Lumber Jack Song from Monty Python


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> To answer your question, Sit on it..whilst singing the Lumber Jack Song from Monty Python



if your going to sit on a question the Lumber Jack you should be singing "always look on the bright side of life"


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> if your going to sit on a question the Lumber Jack you should be singing "always look on the bright side of life"



Excuse me? Where can I find your sunglasses?
Aisle 6 Sir.
Thank you....next stop Candy's Karaoke Bar!!!


----------



## CPProp

You'll need sunglasses after 6 rum's and Karaoke's at Candy's Bar


----------



## nitewriter

Somewhere over da rainbow way up high (hic) deres a girl named Candy that I'm kissing on her thigh. (urp) Barkeep! anutter Rum!


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Somewhere over da rainbow way up high (hic) deres a girl named Candy that I'm kissing on her thigh. (urp) Barkeep! anutter Rum!



That's a rum do said the straw man as he caught the wizard of Oz kissing Dorothy on the thigh


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> That's a rum do said the straw man as he caught the wizard of Oz kissing Dorothy on the thigh



The Tin Man didn't intervene between the wizard of Oz and Dorothy because he didn't have the heart.


----------



## CPProp

Not having a heart the tin man returned to Oz disguised as Tik Tok and sprung into action with rust springs, (she was a nice girl but a bit bouncy).


----------



## nitewriter

Tik Tok sprung into action then he became a she...nothing wrong about the bouncy bits:smitten:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Tik Tok sprung into action then he became a she...nothing wrong about the bouncy bits:smitten:



Boing! time for bed said Zebedee [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZTBDnj0Cgc[/ame]


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Boing! time for bed said Zebedee https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZTBDnj0Cgc



wakie wakie Zebedee time to get up!oooh! you are up!:smitten: I'll join you in a minute!...now where did I put the whipped cream?:happy:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> wakie wakie Zebedee time to get up!oooh! you are up!:smitten: I'll join you in a minute!...now where did I put the whipped cream?:happy:



It was the mice on the mouse organ that whipped the cream from Bagpuss.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Lies5RLPIE[/ame]


----------



## nitewriter

The mice on the mouse organ whipped Bagpuss into frenzy which is four furlongs from Sherwood forest.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> The mice on the mouse organ whipped Bagpuss into frenzy which is four furlongs from Sherwood forest.



The mice carried Bagpuss out of sherwood forest to Nottingham and into Ye Olde Trip to Jerusalem Inn for a few bevys.


----------



## nitewriter

Maid Marian cared for Bagpuss while she awaited the return of King Arthur from the Holyland Crusades.


----------



## CPProp

King Arthur on his way back from the crusades bumped into the Black Prince and Alfred the Great, in the Temple of the knights, where they had a bevy and burnt some cakes.


----------



## nitewriter

Knock,Knock!
Knights Templar State your business!
I'm Alfie from Yorkshire Appliance, I'm here to repair your stove.
Okay Alfie, Kitchens in the back.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Knock,Knock!
> Knights Templar State your business!
> I'm Alfie from Yorkshire Appliance, I'm here to repair your stove.
> Okay Alfie, Kitchens in the back.



Alfie whist your here could you fix the back boiler for the central heating, leave the other old boiler to me, thats the wife.


----------



## nitewriter

Okay Sir, The stove is fixed, you won't have your rum cakes burning anymore. Central heating is nice and toasty...and I had the old boiler purring like a kitten!  :smitten:


----------



## CPProp

Making Old Boilers purr is not part of the Gas safe Engineer training, but it is still allowed for Corgi gas trained Engineers.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Making Old Boilers purr is not part of the Gas safe Engineer training, but it is still allowed for Corgi gas trained Engineers.



Unfortunately Queen Elizabeth's last Corgi has gone to that great dogie bed in the sky. Have you considered Rottweilers? The cubic feet of gas that breed produces boggles the mind?....Anyone for a game of boggle?


----------



## CPProp

Animals can be so confusing, a dog can take a cat knap and a cat can be dog tired. After that I'm ready for a game of boggle


----------



## nitewriter

Lions and Tigers and Bears Oh My!!! (click!) Five, one two three four five! Your turn!


----------



## CPProp

Boggle, scrabble, scrabble , boggle, sutchi, fish fingers, fish fingers, sutchi - I think I'm having a funny turn


----------



## nitewriter

Fee Fi Fo Fum! I smell fish & chips on an Englishman.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Fee Fi Fo Fum! I smell fish & chips on an Englishman.



No longer when an Englishman walks down a main street does he smell fish and chips, its Donna kebabs (nice girl but rubbish perfume) and curry.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> No longer when an Englishman walks down a main street does he smell fish and chips, its Donna kebabs (nice girl but rubbish perfume) and curry.



So you are trying to curry favor with Donna Kebabs...try giving her some Channel #5, that would get you to first base.:smitten:


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> So you are trying to curry favor with Donna Kebabs...try giving her some Channel #5, that would get you to first base.:smitten:



I've given her Channel 5, Channel 4, ITV, BBC 1 & 2 all viewable on a 55" flat screen ultra HD TV, along with Curry every hour and still can't get to 1st base.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Taste of India :eat1::eat2: tonight's specials super hot curry  (fire extinguisher extra) & at 8PM on the HDTV a cricket match between the Mumbai Maulers vs The House of Lords.


----------



## CPProp

nitewriter said:


> Welcome to Taste of India :eat1::eat2: tonight's specials super hot curry  (fire extinguisher extra) & at 8PM on the HDTV a cricket match between the Mumbai Maulers vs The House of Lords.



Super hot curry not a dish to bowl a maiden over, she'd knock it for six and go out for a duck, m' Lord


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to China Bowl! house special Peking Duck.:eat1:..If your lady can pick up a 6-10 split you get it half price!:bow:


----------



## CPProp

After 6 peking ducks and 10 bowls of Rice washed down with two bottles of Mijiu chinese wine and a few glasses of Moutai, she was unsteady on her pins.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> After 6 peking ducks and 10 bowls of Rice washed down with two bottles of Mijiu chinese wine and a few glasses of Moutai, she was unsteady on her pins.



Yes the young lady was rushing to the loo when she turned left not right into the kitchen, where upon she deposited upon the chef....10 bowls of rice 6 peking ducks 2 bottles of wine and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## CPProp

You put your left arm in
Your left arm out
In, out, in, out
You shake it all about
You do the Hokey Cokey and you turn around
That's what it's all about.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbUWw8PJf1M[/ame]


----------



## nitewriter

Farewell to arms


----------



## CPProp

Farewell to arms said Napoleon as his cannons slid over the precipice.


----------



## nitewriter

Napoleon the Lemming shouted "Last one over the cliff is a rotten crepe Suzette!" (splat!!)


----------



## CPProp

The crushed lemmings were mixed with water and sold as a fortified drink coming from lemington Spa


----------



## swamptoad

Customers were pleasantly satisfied and they ran the Coca-Cola company out of business.


----------



## CPProp

pop goes the weasel


----------



## swamptoad

CPProp said:


> pop goes the weasel



Because the weasel goes pop


----------



## CPProp

Exploding Weasels greatly assists the farmer when harvesting his mangelwurzels


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry so late to reply  one of those weasels knocked me right out of the page!!!  time to harvest the broccoli rob.


----------



## kathynoon

Busboy


----------



## nitewriter

Yes, clearing your table now. Would you like dessert? I recommend the death by chocolate. :eat1:


----------



## CPProp

Rommel had a hard time of it fighting Monty in the North African Chocolate Desert at eclairamain.


----------



## nitewriter

eclairamain was Rommel's Waterloo as his men were fighting for first place in line at the WC


----------



## CPProp

Lack of facilities has put a strain on the men said WC Fields.


----------



## nitewriter

Ah yesss!!! Lack of supplies has put a stain on the men. That is why I want to order 100 rolls of Charmin toilet tissue!


----------



## CPProp

Lt. Bromhead, said Lt. John Chad look over towards the escarpment, bog rolls, thousands of ‘em and they are heading this way


----------



## nitewriter

Chad! Yes Bromhead! I'm sending the lemming brigade to eat the bog rolls before they jump off the escarpment


----------



## CPProp

Never in the field of bog roll consumption is so much owed by so few to so many.


----------



## nitewriter

To Quote Winston Churchill, " This was their finest lunch hour!"


----------



## CPProp

As Neville said on hid return from Munching we will have peas in our time.


----------



## nitewriter

We will hunt the enemy from air, we will fight him from the sea. We will attack him from the trenches until at last we will find where he has hidden the chocolate cream pie!


----------



## CPProp

What's in a name? That which we call a chocolate cream pie by any other name would taste as sweet


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Sweetie Pies, What would you like? 
Yes, I would like a Sourcraut cream pie.


----------



## CPProp

Ich bin ein Berliner so one Sauerkraut cream Pie coming up and how about a Burger from the burgermeister


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Give me your hand, I’ll make a castle out of sand


----------



## nitewriter

take one hand deep fry for 15 minutes place on whole wheat bread sprinkle with extra virgin olive oil and romaine lettuce. That is how to make a proper ladyfinger sandwich.


----------



## CPProp

Olive was an extra virgin in the temple of Vesta who made a living by deep frying potato chips and selling them to the Romaine lettuce eaters


----------



## nitewriter

Popeye dumped Olive Oyl because her chastity belt was rusted shut. He took to haunting bakeries looking for a woman of substance.


----------



## CPProp

Working in bakeries women of substance improve their figures by using their loaf to have their cakes and eat them.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to the Pillsbury bake off where you ladies have one hour to make your pies, cakes and cookies....and 90 seconds to consume them! Belching will be grounds for elimination!


----------



## CPProp

Will all ladies eliminated from the Pillsbury bake off for belching are to follow me down to the dock and line up on the good ship Lollypop where your windy talents will be put to good use.


----------



## nitewriter

Captain The HMS Lollypop is under full sail! but...but what seaman! Captain the wind! it smells of danish,donuts,angel food cake and halitosis!


----------



## CPProp

Captain I wish you fair winds and following seas


----------



## nitewriter

Following is a report from the weather channel. Hurricane Marilyn has blown up to a category 5 and is bearing down on the Sandwich Islands. The people should stock up on rolls, condiments & beer to ride out the storm


----------



## CPProp

Flight Sergeant Sandwich was flying his hurricane *Marilyn” (he called her Marilyn cos she had twin 303’s and was easy to handle in a fight) back towards the white cliffs of Dover.


----------



## nitewriter

Marilyn was the barmaid at the Blue Goose just down the road from the white cliffs of Dover. For every pint she served she had two....which explains why she weighs 21 stone 9!


----------



## CPProp

Chalky White from Dover was drawn to Marylin peering through his beer goggles she looked 32 stone and had already proposed to her three times.


----------



## nitewriter

If at first you don't succeed try try again.....and bring cookies and cakes!


----------



## CPProp

Nothing succeeds like a parrot with no beak


----------



## nitewriter

Polly doesn't want a @#$% cracker!!! Polly wants a Pint! and a long straw!


----------



## CPProp

Read all about it in H.G. Wells latest revelation "The history of Mr Polly"


----------



## nitewriter

The Histrionics of Mr Polly was well known in the village especially when he started singing the finale of the lumberjack song. I wish I was a girly just like my dear Papa!!!


----------



## CPProp

The Lumberjack was confused, Alaska where’s the start of the northwest passage is


----------



## swamptoad

Baked Alaska? it's freezing here!


----------



## CPProp

Hold your fire until you can see the egg whites of their eyes then give them a blast with all 4 gas burners at once.


----------



## nitewriter

The Food Channel recommends that If you are preparing egg white flambe keep a fire extinguisher at hand. It adds to the flavor and texture.


----------



## CPProp

Actions for Egglinton RAF fighter station, when you hear the bell run like hell and scramble , scramble


----------



## nitewriter

When Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall all the Kings men ran started a fire. commandeered rashers of bacon & seasoning to make a breakfast fit for the King....and Queen.


----------



## CPProp

The Major is pleased to commandeer the sergeant in his despatches even though he’s still suffering from shell shock.


----------



## nitewriter

Major Disappointment commanded Sergeant Slaughter to woo his daughter Victoria a lovely girl but rather cross.


----------



## CPProp

7 of the 2nd/24thRegiments of foot and 4 others had a field day with Cross Victoria after the defence of Rourke’s drift


----------



## nitewriter

Rourke, I suggest you steer clear of Victoria, If you get my drift.


----------



## CPProp

Victoria, keep away from Rourke he has wandering Palms or more commonly known as deserts disease.


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Miss Victoria What can I get you today?Your boyfriend has what!...all over his body... Calamine lotion aisle 4. Rourke's a chunky lad. I suggest the super economy size.


----------



## CPProp

Victoria I think your boyfriend has been double dipping as he was spotted with Scarlet yesterday afternoon and night, as a rough guess I’d say he has scarlet fever.


----------



## nitewriter

Victoria, Your boyfriend is a dashing hero! He does however have the worst case of acne I've seen! I dub him The Scarlet Pimpleface!


----------



## DragonFly

Dude! Sweet! Dude! Sweet! Dude! Sweet!


----------



## CPProp

Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey – I think that’s bigamy


----------



## nitewriter

The Grand opening of Big Amy's Sweet Shop has been postponed again as the owner has eaten all the inventory again.


----------



## CPProp

Who can help big Amy out with replenishing her stock, the candyman can


----------



## nitewriter

The Candyman can cause he fills her up with chocolates and makes her world go (((((ROUND))))).


----------



## CPProp

When the Candyman runs out of choc the Umpa Lumpa’s take up the baton running around delivering chocolate from the Wonka factory.


----------



## nitewriter

Umpa lumpa dumpity do we feed her chocolate until she becomes two.


----------



## CPProp

What do you get if you fill an Umpa Lumpa full of chocolate? - a Terry’s chocolate Orange what do you get if you fill two Umpa Lumpa’s with chocolate? Two Terry’s chocolate Oranges.


----------



## nitewriter

Violet Beauregard has eaten both of Terry's chocolate Oranges causing Mr Wonka's Willy to salute the Union Jack!


----------



## CPProp

Flags will be flown at half-mast tomorrow as a mark of respect to Mr Wonka who melted whilst making a chocolate milkshake.


----------



## nitewriter

Umpa Lumpa Dumpity Do, Willy Wonka We miss you! and your Wonka bars too!!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Chumba-wumba gobledee-gorse, think yourself lucky you're not a horse


----------



## nitewriter

Would you like to swing on a star.Carry moonbeams home in a jar and be better off than you are. Or would you rather be a Pig!


----------



## CPProp

Even with thermal protection system (TPS) silica tiles stuck to her bottom Carrie’s knickers still burst into flames as she slide down the moonbeam.


----------



## nitewriter

"Doctor Crocker to the ER stat! Here!!! Doctor we have a 20 year old female suffering first & second degree burns on her bum. Another moonbeam rider....I hate working on the full moon. well Doctor she is a fullsome lass! Orderly get your mind out of the gutter and get her a moon pie before we put her under anesthesia.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

"Wait it's a full moon?" 
-checks diary then realises it's two full years out of date-
"Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrhhhgghghghghgrrraaahhh"
-the orderly stares at his hands in disbelief as the terrible cgi transformation sequence begins, instruments and medical machines go flying knocking the blinds off of the window, the camera zooms into the orderlies now yellow eyes as they fix on the full moon-


----------



## nitewriter

As the medical machines and nurses slowly finish flying around the OR a little blonde girl walks in and says " They're Back!"


----------



## CPProp

The little blonde girl walks in and says " they're back” and grabbing a skillet she ask if anyone will come fry with me, come lets fry lets fry away.


----------



## nitewriter

The not so little blonde girl walks into KFC and orders four buckets of chicken and two large milkshakes, too which the counter girl asks " do you want fries with that?


----------



## CPProp

Drat I’ll have to go back to KFC, for more chicken cause there are holes in my buckets, dear Liza, dear Liza.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome back to KFC!...You want how many 55 gallon drums of our extra crispy chicken? Do you want curly fries with that? Pull your truck up to the window. we will forklift your order straight away!


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Pile my food in a f*****g bowl.

I don't give a s**t.

Bobblehead mafia.


----------



## CPProp

Clucking heck I feel like chicken tonight


----------



## nitewriter

Can't you feel the love tonight time for Chicken Delight


----------



## CPProp

Chicken delight is having hen houses full of chicken droppings producing gas to power your gas turbine to generate electricity to power the Air Conditioning.


----------



## nitewriter

Elon Musk is breeding a rabbit that will produce 100 times the normal amount of pellets that will power his space x rocket to Mars and back


----------



## CPProp

My rabbit does not produce pellets, but has big ears so he can glide to the local shop to pick up his mars bar


----------



## nitewriter

Why grandma rabbit what big ears you have.The better to hear you cottontail. Why grandma rabbit what big teeth you have. The better to eat the snickers bars in the kitchen... could you get me some please?


----------



## CPProp

Grandma Rabbit is it true that you were a bunny girl at the cottontail club but had to leave because you ate too may snickers and outgrew your costume.


----------



## nitewriter

Yes young one it is true. I enjoyed my snickers. I also enjoyed the male companionship at the club. That is why you have over 300 Aunts and Uncles.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

how many of the uncles are aunts and how many aunts aren't uncles?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

How many uncles are ants and how many carbuncles can dance?


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to so you think you can Dance Tonight we have four Uncles with ants in their pants they will be performing the minute waltz.


----------



## CPProp

Twist and shout and shake it all about and do the minute waltz in 30 seconds


----------



## nitewriter

Good Golly Miss Molly! Little Richard was the first minute man!The British are coming!


----------



## CPProp

Who said the British are coming – its lies I tell you, they are just breathing heavily


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor to patient, You are suffering from severe flaccidosis . Nurse come in here!" BOING!!!" Atta boy saluting the Union Jack again! Nurse, The things I do for God & Country!


----------



## CPProp

Sorry Jack you can’t join the union the Nurse says that you stick to often and that could cause an explosion - BOOM and BOING.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

The boom, shake-shake-shakes the room
the boing, shake-shake-shakes the groin


----------



## nitewriter

The boom that shakes the room will have to be reinforced and stabilized. The boing that shakes the groin will require several injections to cure the infection.


----------



## CPProp

With trigonometry, canter levers, weights and crossed fingers the room stood stabile when the P wave went boom.


----------



## nitewriter

What was left of the room smelled like a stable after the shock wave ended the Roger Corman movie


----------



## CPProp

Inky pinky ponky
Father bought a donkey,
Father smells, Donkey sells,
Inky pinky ponky.


----------



## nitewriter

Fee,Fi ,Foe,Fum I smell the stench of an Englishman! For God's sake man get yourself some Old Spice!


----------



## CPProp

Man don’t be a Brute and say it with flowers, spray it with old spice


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

they who control the old spice, control the old universe
they who control the spice girls, control the spiciverse


----------



## CPProp

The universe had radio control of the spice girls who were last seen orbiting the moon in a zigazig pattern


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

serpentine spice space spies certain simulacrum, 
simultaneously sliding shifting slyly sideways syndrome, 
similar pseudo science sighs scything sayings signing, 
sip ciphers shyly shilling shells surely side some sea shore


----------



## nitewriter

She sells seashells by the seashore. She also shucks oysters in hope of finding a pearl of great price.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

earls pearls, unfurls the curls, whirls the swirls


----------



## nitewriter

Earl the Pearl Monroe could whirl a basketball from center court to the basket faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## CPProp

Earl Monroe was a member of the first Queen Elizabeth’s court and her favourite basket maker but was painfully slow as speedy bullets had not yet been invented.


----------



## nitewriter

The Fifth Earl of Monroe was indeed a favourite of Good Queen Bess who plied her majesty with many baskets of Chocolates.


----------



## CPProp

Earl Monroe and Queen Bess were friends of Raleigh and who tried to trade potatoes & tobacco for baskets of Chocolates, but they found the the potatoes hard to smoke and the tobacco made foul crisps.


----------



## nitewriter

Today on The Food Network we will making smoked chocolate potatoes garnished with foul crisps. First things first have a barf bag handy...and now a word from our sponsor.


----------



## CPProp

Words from sponsors that this is good for you, that is bad for you and those will give you piles is making me sick.


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Words from sponsors that this is good for you, that is bad for you and those will give you piles is making me sick.



Bend over say Ahhh! it won't hurt a bit!


----------



## CPProp

Hello good Day and welcome, I’m Ben Dover from the human bicycle rack association, we are looking for new recruits we pay £20 / hour and it won’t hurt a bit.


----------



## Adamantoise

Fixing Your Bike - Issue 1 out now!


----------



## nitewriter

If your Bicycle has an issue check the tire pressure. Also make sure your knickers are up you wouldn't want to have it wrapped around the chain guard.


----------



## CPProp

The trickcyclist is under pressure due to inflation, but needs to guard against patients paying with cheques


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

issue 1 is only 99 space credits, and it comes with a picture of an Allen key


normal price 499


----------



## CPProp

Using a scale of 1 to 99 score the following pictures of, an Allen Key, a Vernier, a Micrometre, a Monkey wrench, a Torque wrench, a G clamp, a Sash clamp, a Tenon saw, Cross cut saw, a Half round scraper, a Flat scraper, a Bastard file, a Second cut file…………………


----------



## nitewriter

...........and a Partridge in a Pear tree.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Alan Partridge on DVD? A-ha!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

On the BBC


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Put me in my box on the BBC
On the BBC, on the BBC
I’m gonna watch some Sherlock, in the BBC


----------



## nitewriter

I am watching a Monty Python Marathon on BBC4 as soon as they break for commercial I will go to the WC.


----------



## CPProp

Ah according to the British Bacon Company menu a BBC4 is a crispy bacon cob.


----------



## limitededition

Bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers


----------



## nitewriter

Pepto Bismol? Aisle 3


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

nitewriter said:


> Pepto Bismol? Aisle 3


Stomach flu


----------



## limitededition

Equalvilant to death ^^^^^ lol


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

limitededition said:


> Equalvilant to death ^^^^^ lol



The Grim Reaper


----------



## nitewriter

Sounds like a migrant farm worker with a bad attitude.


----------



## CPProp

The bad ‘at ‘e chewed had dire consequences calling for an instant blocker, a cork


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor your next patient is irregular. Sir bend over....whoa Nurse sterilize a cork screw and get me two cans of air freshener. Sir it won't hurt a bit.


----------



## CPProp

Nurse! its who ? - Count Ferdinand von Zeppelin - o0ps that’s just screwed up his first flight.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Lakehurst Naval Station . Look up in the sky! Its a bird! its a plane! BOOM!


----------



## CPProp

And that my son, is how the universe started with a big bang……….well that’s the theory


----------



## nitewriter

Really? I though it was brought on by the all you can eat bratwurst special at Golden Corral.


----------



## CPProp

A deadly combination of Sauerkraut and Bratwurst that could put an elephant into orbit, is also on offer at the Golden Corral as a BOGOF deal.


----------



## nitewriter

and for dessert sir? a 55 gallon drum of peanuts drenched in Franks Hot Sauce. Yes Mr Dumbo coming right up!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Lastminute.Tom said:


> serpentine spice space spies certain simulacrum,
> simultaneously sliding shifting slyly sideways syndrome,
> similar pseudo science sighs scything sayings signing,
> sip ciphers shyly shilling shells surely side some sea shore


Strange but lot of fun!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Lastminute.Tom said:


> they who control the old spice, control the old universe
> they who control the spice girls, control the spiciverse


Funny mix between Dune and the Spice Girls!!! I just hope the giant spice worms for planet Arrakis will not ate them!!!


----------



## CPProp

you can't beat a spiced worm omlette, washed down with 3 in 1 oil.


----------



## nitewriter

A spiced worm omelette washed down with 3 in 1 oil will pass through your stomach and knock on your sfinkter faster than you can say supercalifragilisticexpaladouchous


----------



## Funtastic curves

supercalifragilisticexpaladouchous
Even though the sound of it
Is something quite atrocious. 
I wish I knew the rest of it, so tell how it goes it


----------



## CPProp

Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay - Mary bought Bert a Cottage pie.


----------



## nitewriter

Bert enjoyed his cottage pie so much that he sent Mary a jar of Cape Cod Cookies.


----------



## CPProp

I'd rather have cockles and jellied eel says Bert, Mary threw up


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight on The Food Network Extreme Cuisine The main course will be Python Parmesan


----------



## Funtastic curves

Chocolate covered rattlesnake goes so well with Python Parmesan along with a side tadpole juice


----------



## nitewriter

and for dessert a shot glass of antivenom.


----------



## CPProp

If the shot of antivenom does not work a quick chorus of "fangs for the memories: would be appropriate


----------



## nitewriter

Fangs for the Memories was Count Dracula's favorite song.


----------



## CPProp

The Counts other favourite song was Suck it to me baby by Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels


----------



## nitewriter

Rock & Roll singer Mitch Ryder is in serious condition after he was run over by Detroit Wheels in Chicago.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Detroit Wheels can rock out at my wedding as long as they play breakout during the 1st dance


----------



## Timberwolf

You want them to play a video game during your wedding?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Island boy, Pac man, Donkey Kong, Galaxy and Mario video games are only Allowed at my wedding while rocking out to Detroit Wheels


----------



## nitewriter

I assume that you and the groom will honeymoon in Cleveland at the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame.


----------



## Funtastic curves

A visit to The Rock & Roll hall of fame followed by a Cavaliers game makes the best honeymoon ever


----------



## swamptoad

I love rock and roll so put another dime in the jukebox baby!


----------



## Funtastic curves

If a penny is for your thought and a dime is for your time, what will a nickel get me?


----------



## nitewriter

A nickel will get you 30 minutes at the parking meter.


----------



## Timberwolf

Do _you_ want to talk to a parking meter?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Its a rip off to park at the meter, let's take the shuttle instead.


----------



## swamptoad

While on the shuttle, I might rip open a bag of barbecue potato chips.


----------



## nitewriter

Cheetos anyone?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Cómo se eat-o el cheeto?


----------



## swamptoad

eat and be merry!


----------



## nitewriter

Now that thanksgiving leftovers are gone. its time to bake those Christmas cookies,cakes and pies!!!


----------



## Funtastic curves

cookies,cakes and pies, oh my!


----------



## SneezeCheeze

There's a bear in my chair!


----------



## nitewriter

There's a BBW in my bed said baby bear


----------



## Funtastic curves

I need a BHM in my bed said momma bear


----------



## nitewriter

Goldilocks sold new bedding to the three bears courtesy of Metro Mattress.


----------



## SneezeCheeze

This message has been brought to you by
_s l u g p e o p l e f r o m o u t e r s p a c e_


----------



## nitewriter

The 50 foot Woman attacked the slug people from outer space until all that remained of them was enough ooze to fill Lake Erie


----------



## SneezeCheeze

The 50 foot woman versus the 50 arm woman- who will win?


----------



## nitewriter

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## CPProp

The bizzies are carrying out house to house inquiries to establish how the mind escaped its cranium


----------



## swamptoad

If a slug gets angry does that mean he's salty?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Salty slugs blows my mind


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor Mindbender will see you now.Bend over say ah it won't hurt a bit!


----------



## CPProp

Well Ben Dover its six of the best for you, slipper or cane enquired the head teacher,


----------



## nitewriter

Candy! Ben says he would prefer the cane and twelve of the worst will do.


----------



## CPProp

The twelve days of Christmas with out Candy would be the pits!!


----------



## nitewriter

On the twelveth day of Christmas my true love gave to me an Old Spice Deodorant.


----------



## Funtastic curves

On the eleventh day of christmas my true love sent to me.......
Eleven popping pimples and
Ten frozen toads


----------



## nitewriter

Nine Process Servers
Eight Plastic Surgeons
Seven Lawyers Suing
Six Snickers Bars 
Five Onion Rings
Four yelling FORE!
Three French Fries 
Two Apple Pies
and a Truckload of Mentos and Coke


----------



## CPProp

The bunching of the isobars for the 12 days of Christmas will produce a lot of northerly and southerly wind, which could reach gale force at times.


----------



## nitewriter

Flash! A bunch of hooligans commandeered a truckload of mentos and coke. the load is missing but Police are locating them by their belching and flatulence. A high wind warning was just issued somewhere south of Surry!


----------



## CPProp

The hooligans threw caution to the wind putting £50 on Mentos to win the Coke Derby at Aintree


----------



## nitewriter

And the Winners are Mentos followed by Breaking Wind and third Grannies Uncle....A protest has been lodged against Breaking Wind alleging the stench from Wind sickened the backfield


----------



## CPProp

The grannies Uncle, a jolly jack tar, having had 4 rum rations, was three sheets to the wind and fell out of his hammock.


----------



## nitewriter

Nurse! Yes Doctor.What do we have here? Just take a whiff Doctor. Whoa! he's beyond hammered, No one in the ER is to strike a match!


----------



## CPProp

er - wots up Doc ?


----------



## nitewriter

Nurse! Stop saluting the flag!
Doctor? Can I kiss it and make it better?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Nurse! Stop kissing the flag!


----------



## nitewriter

You don't know how many germs are on that flag! You should gargle a quart of Jack Daniels.


----------



## CPProp

What !! you’ll give me odds of 50 to 1 if bacteria to win said Jack Daniels.


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry Mr. Daniels, Bacteria's Jockey became sick going into the far turn and finished last! I have a sure thing to pay 75 to 1 to win in the next race this mare's name is Tripod.


----------



## CPProp

If Tripods is in the frame it could be a photo finish


----------



## nitewriter

Look! up on the track!its a bird! its a plane! Its a three legged horse! Tripod say cheese.


----------



## CPProp

The Bird flew down and came across a three legged manger full of little dairy produce – it’s baby cheeses he thought.


----------



## nitewriter

...and the three wise guys Meshack, Shadrack and Awaywego followed the Star Colin Ferguson until they came to a stable .....to be continued


----------



## CPProp

………….the three wise men knew they were in for a stella time so Meshack brought mold, Shadrack brought frankenstein and Abedmego brought Pizza.


----------



## nitewriter

........The three wise men each brought along a person to help care for the baby cheeses Meshack brought his daughter Goldy Lox to prepare kosher meals for Cheeses.
Shadrack brought his son Frank Insense to keep the fire burning to keep Cheeses warm. Abedmego his crazy cousin Murry to keep Cheeses smiling.


----------



## SneezeCheeze

It’s said baby Cheeses was born part baby Swiss and part baby Gouda. Cheeses’ mother had some explaining to do that day.


----------



## nitewriter

Cheeses' mother has OCD and to prepare for Cheeses' arrival, She had an immaculate reception of Pizzabagels


----------



## CPProp

Holy Cheeses!! Pizza's all round


----------



## nitewriter

Hooray for Cheeses!!! Please pass the Oregano!


----------



## CPProp

Edam I Camembert this any more this has gouda stop


----------



## nitewriter

Captain Camembert and his contingent are marching on the Yarlsburg plains to stop the attacking Limbergers


----------



## CPProp

Captain Camembert, which whey did the curds go ? asked the milk maid and judging from the big cheeses reply you could see the yolk was on here.


----------



## nitewriter

The Captain asked the milk maid to nurse the curds back to health.


----------



## CPProp

The milk maid nursed the curds so fast they evaporated, condensing once they had cooled down.


----------



## nitewriter

After the curds evaporated milk maid had nothing more to give was whey. The public rioted demanding Heavy Cream!


----------



## CPProp

Heavy Cream
became the milk maids dream
consumed till it made her moan
in just over a week her knickers she'd out grown.


----------



## nitewriter

When the Milk Maid awoke from her dream. she ate her meals of Heavy Cream, hot fudge sundaes and milk shakes with reddi whip topping.
In short order she stretched her seams. Her boss thought she was horrid, so she quit her job and became a model for Torrid.


----------



## CPProp

The milk maid expanded horizons even further, left her Torrid position and became a web SSBBW goddess and all because the lady loved Milk Tray .


----------



## nitewriter

After Santa left Milk Maid found that Santa had stuffed her stockings with Milky Way Bars.


----------



## CPProp

Santa was so pleased at the speed she consumed the Milky Ways he followed up on boxing day stuffing her tights, this time, with Mars and Galaxy and of course she though all the chocolate was out of this world.


----------



## nitewriter

Santa bestowed Milk Maid another gift on Guy Fawkes Day a large barrel of marshmellows to roast at the House of Lords.


----------



## CPProp

King James 1st was so impressed with the marshmallow display he ordered gun powder to speed up mining of the delightful sweet from the marshmallow mines.


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight on Britain's got talent Mr. Bean dressed as a Marshmallow Mime tries to get Simon Cowell's autograph.


----------



## CPProp

Hot news Mr Bean toasted by Simon Cowell, Simon Cowell told to fork off by Mr Bean


----------



## nitewriter

Friends, soccer fans, countrymen Simon Cowell roasted Mr Bean....well done. Then had him for supper.


----------



## rockhound225

Mr. Bean to the pitch!


----------



## nitewriter

Mr Bean! That's not cricket!


----------



## CPProp

Mr Bean knows how to bowl a maiden over – driving at her in his mini


----------



## nitewriter

Mr Bean suffered several broken ribs when his fair 40 stone maiden  squeezed into his mini cooper.


----------



## CPProp

The fair 40 stone maiden complained about the mini saying you don’t get in it you wear it.


----------



## nitewriter

Morning Claude's Custom cars, yes you want to enlarge your mini cooper to the size of a school bus???
Why? ... because its worn out.


----------



## CPProp

Claude's Custom cars, turned the old school bus into a Camper van with huge knockers on the doors a queen sized bed and a lollypop lady mascot on the bonnet who only ran on nitrous oxide and was game for a laugh.


----------



## rockhound225

The whole point of the game is to not laugh for as long as possible, as the funniest people we could find make jokes in front of you.


----------



## nitewriter

Quick Watson, The game is afoot! No Holmes! it's soccer Manchester United against the Brixton Bulldogs!


----------



## rockhound225

"You wanna go play football?"
"Nah, I'mma go practice my footbag."


----------



## nitewriter

Fi Fie Fo Fum I smell athletes foot. Paging Dr. Scholls !


----------



## CPProp

Dr Scholl’s is toeing the line in treating trench foot


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Poor Trench Foot. His father kept him in the attic, only giving him cardboard and cheese to eat.


----------



## wrenchboy

WW1 (trenchfoot is when your feet stay wet for a long time)


----------



## nitewriter

Alas poor trenchfoot I knew him well...I could tell by the smell.


----------



## CPProp

Right Alas, tell me what is going on, I can see something's afoot


----------



## nitewriter

Claude! Stop looking at that you'll go blind!
Aw Mom! can't I look until I need eyeglasses?


----------



## CPProp

I spy with my little eye something begin with B


----------



## nitewriter

I have a sty in my eyes from ogling girls of superior size!


----------



## CPProp

Just created a new branch of twitching, by watching big birds of superior size and adding them to my list.


----------



## rockhound225

Going out on a limb here, but I don't think that one's actually real; I think it might be someone in an oversized suit...


----------



## nitewriter

Big Bird ate Snuffy then had Cookie Monster for dessert.


----------



## CPProp

Then Bungle came along and ate big bird in a sesame seed roll


----------



## nitewriter

ZZZZT, Can I take your order?
Yes! I would like a Quarter pound sirloiner with lettuce tomatoes special sauce on a sesame seed bun.
ZZT Would you like fries with that?


----------



## CPProp

The Burgermeister vanquished Dracula with a sirloin steak through the heart


----------



## nitewriter

Tonight on Creature feature we have Abbot & Costello meet Dracula sponsored by Steaks and Stuff.


----------



## rockhound225

"Stakes & Stuff - Your 1-Stop Shop for all your vampire-hunting needs."


----------



## nitewriter

Well, Well if it isn't my friend Vlad the Impaler ! You look a bit anemic. What will you have a Quart of A, B, AB or O? Fresh from the Blood Bank.


----------



## CPProp

On the Dracula label we have Vlad singing fangs for the memories and Bela Lugosi with his big band playing Transylvania 6- 5000


----------



## nitewriter

Dracula came down with severe halitosis keeping his victims at bay. After his band played They are coming to take me away 25,000 times Bela went batty and was hung upside down at the Transylvania Asylum


----------



## CPProp

Being a strong natural antibiotic, Dracula ate a clove of garlic to help cure his halitosis only to discover that he repelled himself


----------



## nitewriter

Dracula being allergic to garlic was rushed to the ER. Dracula tried to bite the nurses. The Doctor removed his dentures so they could wash out his mouth with soap.


----------



## CPProp

Without teeth Dracula felt a bit of a clot as he could only suck his victims neck, giving them love bites as his new trademark.


----------



## nitewriter

Dracula's new press agent sent him on a promotional Love Sucks tour with Wolfman at 5 minute dating sites.


----------



## CPProp

Wolman's press agent had secured a position for him pressing oranges for Kia ora, but he bottled out.


----------



## nitewriter

Wolfman was very popular at his orange stand except during the full moon.


----------



## CPProp

During the full moon Wolfmans sales were a howling success


----------



## nitewriter

Wolfmans Mummy got all wrapped up in her sons orange stand. With the profits she brought herself a new Sarcafigious.


----------



## CPProp

I sphinx the Mummies profits have been a little miss placed they should have gone in for pyramid selling


----------



## nitewriter

Mummy with her cousin Ponzi cornered the Florida Orange crop market on arrival it turned out to be Stinkweed! next stop chapter 11


----------



## CPProp

The next stop will be Hogwarts station, where Professor Stinkweed, will be waiting to put a smell on all late commers


----------



## nitewriter

Erecto! Exposeo! chanted Professor Stinkweed at Hagrid and Fluffy


----------



## CPProp

Professor Stinkweed's half brother, confessor Stinkwart was exspelled from from Hogweed for producing a Haguffy by mistake.


----------



## nitewriter

Haguffy roamed the grounds at Hogwarts when he came across Voldemort that he ate for lunch.


----------



## CPProp

Lord Voldemort being a fictional character was void of any substance so Haguffy went on the hunt for a single gravy Steak and Kidney pie.


----------



## nitewriter

Haguffy increased their substance by both ordering the right side of the menu at St. Albans Steaks and Stuff.


----------



## CPProp

The good people of Verulamium would worshiped St Albran at their convenience


----------



## nitewriter

The good people of Verulamium worshiped The Super Sized Hot Fudge Sundae at their convenience store


----------



## CPProp

Soon the convenience store was to small for the super sized people of Verulamium so they moved to Hemel Hempstead where they could eat alfresco.


----------



## nitewriter

The super sized people of Hemel Hempstead who ate alfresco today were sent to Hospital with frostbite.


----------



## CPProp

Our outside weather reporter Al Fresco was today taken to Hospital with frostbite after putting to many ice cubes in his gin and tonic


----------



## nitewriter

Al Fresco was released from hospital today just in time for his 12 step program


----------



## CPProp

Al Fresco was among the guests at the 12 step programme, which he thought was a fondue, but a bit cheesy


----------



## nitewriter

Hi my name is Al and I'm a fondueholic. I'm also addicted to Limberger and Camenbert .


----------



## CPProp

Being a fondueholic Al also liked Cheese on toast, made by his wife, a Welsh rarebit.


----------



## nitewriter

Singer Tom Jones the Toast of the Town dined on Welsh rarebit......its not unusual.


----------



## CPProp

After his 24th slice of Welsh rarebit, Tom threw up……singing …..forgive me Delilah I just couldn’t take any more.


----------



## nitewriter

Delilah placed her kitten in Tom Jones lap while she went for Alka-Seltzer. Then he started singing Whats new Pussycat?


----------



## CPProp

Delilah returned and taking the Kitten back sat with it on her knee, Tom looked over and sang I who have nothing.


----------



## nitewriter

Tom Jones sang so much he lost his voice. He called his friend Boy George to cover his appearance at the Palladium.


----------



## CPProp

Boy George sang "substitute" with the Who as a backing group


----------



## nitewriter

Boy George sang substitute with the Who backing him with Derek Acorah channeling Keith Moon.


----------



## CPProp

Derek Acorah banged his own drum as he got into the spirit of things with Keith Moon and Gene Krupa .


----------



## nitewriter

Keith Moon and Gene Krupa both shredded their drum sets as a cymbol of brotherhood


----------



## CPProp

The brotherhood of Man song “United we stand” was a symbolic gesture to all football clubs with United in their name


----------



## nitewriter

All hail Manchester United as everyone in the pub lifts a pint and bets a pound in it to win it!


----------



## CPProp

Aboard the *Saucy Sue” they lifted their pints in salute to the Manchester Ship Canal


----------



## nitewriter

The Manchester Ship Canal couldn't float a potato chip at low tide. All aboard the *Saucy Sue" drank all their pints dry and waited for the high tide.


----------



## CPProp

At high tide the “Saucy Sue” floated down to Ellesmere where they drunk the port by the pint, before heading out to sea totally Brahms and liszt.


----------



## nitewriter

As the Saucy Sue drifted out to Sea the passed out passengers hearing the strains of Brahms Lullaby finally awoke at Port Inebriate.


----------



## CPProp

As if by magic a tea clipper appeared and administered cups of strong hot tea to the passengers in port Inebriate, they then tee’d off and headed for Christmas Island.


----------



## nitewriter

Earl Grey teed off for the par 3 on Christmas Island. The golf ball hit the large statue on the shore into the ocean. After the ball drop he finished the hole in 7.


----------



## CPProp

The local Vicar holds his Sunday services on the Christmas Island golf links, because it’s a holey game.


----------



## nitewriter

Bless me Father for I have sinned. I have cheated on my score on last weeks round.


----------



## CPProp

Take three hairy Mary’s and give them a shave, that will help me score during my rounds, next week said the Father.


----------



## nitewriter

The Confessor did as the priest commanded,however the three hirsute ladies took the razor to the confessor and now he looks like a Picasso Painting.


----------



## wrenchboy

On the bottom words are shallow
On the surface talk is cheap
You can only judge the distance by the company you keep
In the eyes of the confessor


----------



## CPProp

Who ever said talk is cheap should see my phone bills


----------



## wrenchboy

I am not a fan. But are the Buffalo Bills ever going to the playoffs again?
Is the owner cheap? Or are the fans just talk?


----------



## nitewriter

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## CPProp

I can’t help being nosey but what’s it all about Alfie?


----------



## nitewriter

Ralphie!!! Where are you! Moms gonna tan your hide!


----------



## CPProp

Moms if you tan my hide does that mean I’ll live longer ?, being more durable and less susceptible to decomposition


----------



## nitewriter

Son, I don't think you will live much longer. (sniff) you smell like a dead skunk.
Moms if you tan my hide does that mean I’ll live longer ?, being more durable and less susceptible to decomposition.


----------



## CPProp

Sniff – Son even that industrial strength deodorant is fighting a losing battle to cover up your dead skunk smell.


----------



## nitewriter

.....and now a word from our sponsor. Old Spice Super Steroid Can kill any stench in a single spritz.


----------



## CPProp

The dinners were high as kites, the chief had miss read the instructions and added Old Spice instead of All Spice


----------



## nitewriter

The Chef's piece de resistance was dessert of Alice B. Tolkas Brownies. Last we heard the diners were orbiting the seven rings of Saturn.


----------



## CPProp

Fly me to the moon, Let me play among the stars, Let me have a few Alice B. Toklas Browniesto help me get to Mars.


----------



## nitewriter

Venus and Mars are alright tonite they will be at the Dew Drop Inn room 315


----------



## CPProp

Unfortunately room 315 was double booked so Venus and Mars spent the night in the planet Suite as the guests of Gustav Holst.


----------



## nitewriter

How Holtz was able to fit 2 planets in one suite a King size mattress was too small. A Pluto size would be just right.


----------



## CPProp

Pluto was knock clean out of his suit by a left hook from Popeye


----------



## nitewriter

Olive Oyl put a diaper on Bluto to keep him from crying. She then went to her kitchen to make Popeye a Spinach Souffle.


----------



## CPProp

Finishing off his Spinach Soufflé, Popeye donned his shell suit, and wandered down to the marina, where he pulled a mussel.


----------



## nitewriter

After Popeye went down to the Marina and pulled a muscle he ran into Wimpy who asked for a quarter for a hamburger that he would gladly repay him on Thursday 2037.


----------



## CPProp

In 2037 Wimpey was the burgermeister of the ham , so could only afford to pay back a Dime.


----------



## nitewriter

In 2037 Wimpy gave Popeye his two nickels back for a down payment for a new corncob pipe.


----------



## CPProp

The corncob pipe, had earlier been purchased by Wimpy from Huey, Dewey and Louie, which was to have been a present for their Uncle Mr. D.Duck


----------



## nitewriter

Mr. D. Duck put special wacky tobaccy in his pipe to smoke that made him crazier than his friend Goofy.


----------



## CPProp

In a wacky tobaccy haze Penelope Pitstop mistook Mr. D. Duck for the Wacky Races pigeon and run him over.


----------



## nitewriter

Wake for D.Duck will be from 3 to 5 PM followed by dinner of duck ala Orange.


----------



## CPProp

I hope there will be quackers and cheese to follow the duck ala Orange.


----------



## nitewriter

D.Duck's nephews Huey, Dewie & Louie enjoyed the duck ala Orange and were arrested for cannibalism after dessert.


----------



## CPProp

I hope Huey, Dewie & Louie payed the bill before being arrested for cannibalism, otherwise they will be up before the beak.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Huey, Dewie & Louie made bail after the news reported them listing to "The power of love" by
Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## CPProp

Its 10.15, so here is the 10 o’clock news with bugs bunny reading it, The case against Huey Lewis for impersonating cartoon characters, has been re drawn.


----------



## nitewriter

Babs Bunny came up to her friend Bugs and said "Whats UP Doc"


----------



## CPProp

Bug reply to Babs question what’s up Doc ?; was its phallic and if you don’t know I’m not telling you.


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor: Cough ...Okay now bend over say Ahh it won't hurt a bit


----------



## Jay78

Won’t hurt a bit, your fingers are like bananas!!!


----------



## nitewriter

I thought it was more like frozen popsicles


----------



## CPProp

Prunella went to Iceland for her shopping and came home with frozen assets


----------



## nitewriter

Prunella's frostbite was very severe. She was taken to Hospital where they microwaved her buttocks. Alas it will be a fortnight before she can shake her booty.


----------



## CPProp

It took the Hospital two weeks to realise,that the microwave had welded Prunella’s buttocks together, being full of gas she took off with one shake of her booty.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Shake shake shake shake your bootie playing In the background of fortnight while prunella twerk her badonkadonk to recovery.


----------



## nitewriter

With a shake of her booty Prunella floated up into the stratosphere. A sharpshooter aimed a suppository at her bum letting her safely drift back to Earth.


----------



## CPProp

Inflation , deflation, all sounds a bit like financial dynamite to me


----------



## nitewriter

Got a match ?


----------



## CPProp

Got a Match? The very words asked of King James by Guido Fawkes and we all know what happened to him.


----------



## nitewriter

Reminds me of Alice's Black Queen whose favorite line was..... Off with his Head!!!


----------



## CPProp

Off with his head is better than being Hung, drawn and Quartered, which, if you think about it puts a completely different outlook on a foursome.


----------



## nitewriter

The fearsome foursome's first hand of poker was their last as they all drew a Royal Flush. Funeral services are pending.


----------



## CPProp

A Royal Flush is what happens when the queen pulls the chain of the Royal toilet.


----------



## nitewriter

At the Queens behest the Royal Plumber installed a royal bidet.


----------



## CPProp

To maintain their fitness most royals do hand stands in the shower rather than use the Royal Bidet


----------



## nitewriter

With the royals standing on their heads in the shower their feet stayed dry with athletes feet causing them to seek out the Royal Chiropodist.


----------



## CPProp

A Good Royal Chiropodist can bring order and control to wayward feet, by the command “Heal”.


----------



## nitewriter

Okay Boy heel! now sit! roll over! Play dead.... I said play dead! (BANG!) good boy.


----------



## CPProp

Polly put the nitro down (Ka-BANG, Ka Boom) Not having a good day, dog gone and now Polly gone.


----------



## nitewriter

Too bad about Dog and Polly but we still have Yeti and Sasquatch lifting a pint in the corner


----------



## CPProp

Mythical creatures in a dark corner drinking pints of light ale to help them illuminate the room to see if big foot is here as well.


----------



## nitewriter

Mythical Creatures drinking many pints of ale cause them to morph into abdominal snowmen. If you light up the room check big foot to see they have family size foot powder and Dr. Scholls corn plaster.


----------



## CPProp

The question is does Dr. Scholls have enough corn plasters to cover the the big foot family wheat fields.


----------



## nitewriter

Dr Scholls did indeed plaster the big foot family however due to severe allergy he was unable to get closer than 3 miles to the wheat fields.


----------



## CPProp

Wheat allergies are not to be sneezed at


----------



## nitewriter

Tom Jones' 24 room mansion was a place not to be sneezed at......the echo would last for hours.


----------



## CPProp

The minute water particles projected at high velocity around the mansion deafened the sonar operator.


----------



## nitewriter

Fire one !Fire Two! captain both torpedos are running hot and true and should hit Tom Jones hot tub in 3,2,1 ((((Blam! Blam!)))) Bye,Bye Bye Deliela


----------



## CPProp

The Captain had jaundice so the crew sang “ we all live in a yellow submarine”


----------



## nitewriter

(Ring) CVS Pharmacy How can I help you? Aha! Sounds like your crew has been egging you on.


----------



## CPProp

The Eggs at the pharmacy are multi role particularly the hard boiled, other seem quite poachable


----------



## nitewriter

WARNING: Do NOT eat Ostrich eggs the eatee will have eyes larger than their stomach and tend to bury their heads in the sand.


----------



## CPProp

John Hanson alias the Red Shadow sings the desert song whilst attempting to bury his head in an ostrich egg.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Red shadow, blue shadow, green shadow oh my! what do I do in the middle of nowhere I know the Hanson brothers will rescue you.


----------



## nitewriter

Who knows what lurks in the minds of men? The Shadow knows he has GPS in his car that will get you to the Hanson Brothers Concert at the Egg in Albany NY


----------



## CPProp

Undeterred by the minds of men, Cliff Richard and the Shadows jumped on a red London bus and went on holiday.


----------



## nitewriter

BREAKING NEWS BBC 4 Bono & U2 commandeered a double decker bus at Piccadilly Circus . They are giving an impromptu performance until the cows come home.


----------



## CPProp

The Route Master rounded up the cows and Patricia collected all the cow pats, baked them and sold them as Frisbees down petticoat lane.


----------



## nitewriter

Frisbee!!!Yes Father! What are all these Cow Pies doing in the Collection Plate! The Master said they would enrich the congregation.


----------



## CPProp

One of the up and coming enriched congregation was Victor Manure who thought cow pat collecting was a crap job.


----------



## nitewriter

Victor Manure cow pat collector was a bit premature in his up and coming status with ladies of the congregation.


----------



## CPProp

The ladies of the congregation sang *Come and Join us” so Victor went around with a tube of Cyanoacrylate adhesive and stuck them all together


----------



## nitewriter

Whilst the ladies of the congregation sang Amazing Grace Victor took a whiff of Crazy Glue....Victor and Grace haven't been seen since


----------



## CPProp

Its difficult playing Crazy golf when your balls are stuck to your club


----------



## nitewriter

It is very difficult playing crazy golf when your balls are stuck to your club. On the bright side you get a 25% discount at the Emergency Room.


----------



## CPProp

What fun can be had playing crazy golf in a hospital just think of all the chamber pots under the beds and urine sample pots to sink your ball into and not a bunker in sight.


----------



## nitewriter

Caddy: When you get the sections in the hospital with chamber pots and urine samples hold your nose and play thru.


----------



## Funtastic curves

The crowd is watching the ball in amazement as it glides through the maternity ward then ricochet off of doctor Caddy's telescope to the left slightly changing its direction to the east wing of the hospital.


----------



## nitewriter

As the golf ball entered the east wing it stuck an orderly causing it to enter the west wing of the White House where it was captured by the Secret Service.


----------



## CPProp

The secret Service said this is not cricket, although I did once bowl a maiden over in the white house, before being out LBW


----------



## nitewriter

If that golf ball could talk it would have a book deal faster than you could say Lady Chatterlys Lover


----------



## Funtastic curves

Golf ball confession: _secret of the west wing ....
In stores soon the tell tale sings of the traveling ball 
_


----------



## nitewriter

The tell tale signs of the traveling golf ball is number 6 in the New York Times best seller list.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm here in New York City interviewing the traveling ball that inspired the can of back beans to make commercials.


----------



## wrenchboy

Oh those lovely commercials that feature the scintillating back beans. They so remind me of a day gone by sitting on the porch shuckin corn with my granma and her front beans.


----------



## Funtastic curves

You can keep grandma busy shuckin corn on the front porch while I enjoy my New York back beans that's on the back porch with my baked ham


----------



## CPProp

Baked Beans are back on the menu as these little wind generators could be the alternative to fossil fuels


----------



## nitewriter

The Surgeon General has decreed that Black Beans be banned for the menu for the length of time for this hurricane season.


----------



## CPProp

With red slippers and a hurricane behind Dorothy could be transported in the general direction of Kansas in no time.


----------



## nitewriter

When the hurricane deposited Dorothy in Omaha Nebraska She was detained by General Smithers of ICE and deported to Mexico.


----------



## CPProp

That’s wizard if you’re not Lion that General Smithers of ICE has deported the strawman to Iceland, whilst Dorothy consumes huge amounts of Fajita’s in Mexico.


----------



## nitewriter

After a year of Fajitas Dorothy's fulsome form could barely get through the doors at Taco Bell


----------



## CPProp

When the wicked witch of the west saw Dorothy in her fulsome form she came to the conclusion that if the wheelers could not move her she’d be going nowhere as her magic couldn’t work on anything over 400 lbs. – eat up said the Tin man.


----------



## nitewriter

The wicked witch of the west accompanied by her sister from the east tried one last time to move Dorothy into Taco Bell. Alas both sisters are in Hospital being treated for hernias.


----------



## wrenchboy

Fear not Dorothy! The wonderful witch will grant your dreams come true. All you have to do is click your heels three times and say "There is no place like a home cooked meal"


----------



## nitewriter

It took several hours before Dorothy was able to click her heels together and transported her to the Famous all you can eat Kansas City Steakhouse.


----------



## wrenchboy

The clicking of her heels was accompanied by the sound of thunder as her supersized thighs clapped together in musical harmony to the delight of many.


----------



## nitewriter

Dorothy's supersized musical thighs got her a job with The Spike Jones Orchestra.


----------



## CPProp

The Orchestra were astonished at the size of Dorothy’s staves surrounding her treble clef- I must make a note of that said Spike Jones


----------



## nitewriter

Spike Jones was amazed that Dorothy could sing that note in C sharp and belch down a third. pure artistry


----------



## Funtastic curves

I wonder if Dorothy could show the same amount of delight of eating sharp cheddar cheese while holding the sharp C note to the tune of Lonesome Fiddle Blues.
https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/...X&ved=0ahUKEwinj4qt2c3hAhVLKawKHftQBwAQri4IJg


----------



## nitewriter

Dorothy showed great delight munching on Gorgonzola cheese while holding C sharp to the tune of The all you can eat buffet blues.


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Fat Boys collaborated with Dorothy to remake their 1985 rap song All You Can Eat after munching on a humongous Gorgonzola cheese pizza pie


----------



## wrenchboy

After consuming a bucket of chicken wings, a 2 liter of soda and a cheesecake Dorothy shot to even higher fame starring in her viral video performance of Baby Got Back


----------



## Funtastic curves

Look at Dorothy with them Daisy Dukes on jiggling a jig as she belts out baby got back in acapella.


----------



## nitewriter

Daisy Duke squeezed behind the wheel of the General Lee and drove to Boss Hog's for Lunch.


----------



## CPProp

Having had 100 chicken wings for lunch at Boss Hog’s Daisey Duke flew home but was shot down by Sheriff Rosco.


----------



## wrenchboy

Fortunately Daisy's huge belly protected her and now the P in Rosco P Coltrane stands for prisoner.


----------



## nitewriter

Daisy was put in the witness Protection Program where she has a job on the Food Network.


----------



## CPProp

Daisey TV dinners are irresistorble especially her ohm made pies and silicone chips


----------



## nitewriter

CPProp said:


> Daisey TV dinners are irresistorble especially her ohm made pies and silicone chips



Yum! tastes like a motherboard from a 15 year old Packard Bell Computer. It has a certain Je ne sai quoi.


----------



## CPProp

Its probably not PC anymore but, Motherboard, fartherboard, a 15 year old floppy, its time for a new hard drive


----------



## nitewriter

For a new hard drive. I recommend a Yugo automobile which comes with a warranty of 2 weeks or 100 miles whichever comes first....and don't keep it in the rain as the body is biodegradable.


----------



## CPProp

The Royal Automobile Club (RAC) had a gadget for prolonging the life and warranty of the Yugo, it was a windowless Umbrella attached to the roof that covered the whole vehicle thus making it undrivable and isolated it from rain and sun.


----------



## nitewriter

NEWS REPORT! Police discovered a 30 year old car covered in a tarp of sorts. they removed the cover and the car melted away. Inside they found out what happened to Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## CPProp

In a second undercover story the police also found another car that helped explain what happened to Lord Lucan


----------



## nitewriter

Lord Lucan and Jimmy Hoffa relocated thru the witless protection program to Pago Pago where they played many hands of stud poker and when they tired of that they played parcheesi.


----------



## CPProp

Just as Lord Lucan and Jimmy Hoffa were getting bored with all the games, they were whisked away along the new intergalactic bypass by Arthur Dent who had won their protection from Ford Prefect.


----------



## nitewriter

Lord Lucan and Jimmy Hoffa were stopped along the Intergalactic bypass by the Prefect of Police for going 35 parsecs over the space time continum while orbiting Uranus.


----------



## CPProp

Penaltyfor going 35 parsecs over the space time continuum was to be incarcerated on Betelgeuse V and be the servant of Marvin the paranoid Android


----------



## nitewriter

With Lord Lucan and Jimmy Hoffa on Betelgeuse V Marvin was afraid that they were coming to take _him_ away and serve him for dinner.


----------



## CPProp

Lord Lucan and Jimmy Hoffa took Mervin and converted him into a slot machine, every time they putted hid arms his eyes rotated and his nose light up if they hit the jackpot.


----------



## nitewriter

Lord Lucan and Jimmy Hoffa had Mervin confiscated by the Men in Black because Mervin was copyrighted by C3PO of the Star Wars series intellectual property.


----------



## CPProp

The Men in Black were run over by C3PO because they were on the wrong colour section of a zebra crossing and merged into the background.


----------



## nitewriter

The Funeral for The Men in Black will be 3 O'clock at The Asteroid Cathedral . Zed will preside and their ashes will be launched to the second star to the right.


----------



## CPProp

Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, if the lord won’t take you the devil must.


----------



## nitewriter

Ashes to ashes,dust to dust, you need the Supermax Dirt Devil to clean up this mess! from those friendly folks at Amazon.....sh there everywhere.


----------



## Funtastic curves

There's eyes and ears everywhere, but who is watching the watcher.


----------



## nitewriter

Big Brother is watching. He knows all sees all says nothing.


----------



## CPProp

Unlike the three wise monkeys who See no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil


----------



## nitewriter

Breaking News! The three monkeys who are deaf,dumb and blind have been elected to Parliment.


----------



## CPProp

Breaking News – Who ! Extra – a deaf, dumb and blind kid with own pinball machine has also been elected to Parliament.


----------



## nitewriter

Three Monkeys and a pinball wizard are new members of the House of Lords......Is this the end of the world as we know it?


----------



## CPProp

By the wonder of wizardry, this is not the end of the world as we know it, as all the lords have all fallen asleep, although it could be the norm.


----------



## nitewriter

This is BBC4 The House of Lords are being treated for Narcolepsy. The first one to wake up will be elevated to Prime Minister.


----------



## CPProp

On the BBC’s Top of the Pops tonight, the Prime Minister with the wooded cabinet sing a couple of old favourites “I’m Dreaming of a quick Brexit”, “The Brexit Hokey Cokey” - you put the whole country in, you pull the whole country out, in, out, in, out shake it all about.


----------



## nitewriter

Today Prince Harry and Meghan Markle welcomed a new Prince...... His named is Brexey The Queen announced that she would do the babysitting of the young Prince and Prince Phillip.


----------



## CPProp

Baby Sitting is such a cruel sport, why can’t the Royals use settees like everyone else


----------



## nitewriter

Royals don't use settees anymore. Prince Charles just ordered an ottoman from Empire Furniture in St Albans.


----------



## CPProp

Empire Furniture store in St Albans are only taking orders for their ottomans if you have Greek orthodox feet and chromium plated teeth.


----------



## nitewriter

I ordered an ottoman from Empire Furniture. They gave me a pass for Irish bunions but turned me down since my chrome plated dentures are hazardous to me health and anyone within 5 miles.


----------



## CPProp

Chrome plated Knashers can cause an over active thyroid, its murder trying to stop it climbing trees and to get it to sit still, to do its homework


----------



## nitewriter

My Chrome Dentures definately kicked my thyroid into overdrive. I just emptied an all you can eat buffet and have dropped 3 stone in the process(CLUNK!) there goes another one!


----------



## CPProp

Stone me! there goes me lunch and it cost me fifty two shillings and six pence.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'll kindly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today along with your a dozen sticks and 2 dozen stones.


----------



## wrenchboy

I shall order a cherry pie but I won't pay more than a toonie. And add in a can of spinach for a 3 dinar.


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Dinar3Tonight's special is Spinach souffle with cherry pie on the side for only $49.95


----------



## Funtastic curves

$49.95 are you out of your mind but that cherry pie sounds so good with a side of French vanilla ice cream.


----------



## CPProp

Cherry pi (π) with French Fries dipped in vanilla ice cream was a a favourite of trigonometry and Roy Rogers


----------



## nitewriter

Roy Rogers had trouble riding his steed Trigger on a saddle covered in cherry pie and ice cream


----------



## CPProp

Roy Rogers solution to slipping of the saddle and still have his sweet was to coat everything in sticky treacle toffee pudding including Trigger.


----------



## nitewriter

Trigger was rushed to the Animal hospital when a Honey Badger started chewing on the brave steed's naughty bits!!! The Badger died with a smile on his face!


----------



## CPProp

The African honey badgers live in huge hives knitting honey comb for the bees to fill with honey


----------



## nitewriter

My Honey is a 1960's throwback her beehive hairdo scrapes the dust on the ceiling.


----------



## CPProp

My honey sold the vacuum cleaner, because all it was doing was gathing dust


----------



## nitewriter

ashes to ashes dust to dust I got my honey an Electrolux to clean up her cigarette butts


----------



## CPProp

The clearing up tab ends is no job for an Electrolux, Tab Hunter’s the man for the job.


----------



## nitewriter

Alas Tab Hunter went to the great movie theater in the sky.....I believe that Polyester with Divine was what did him in.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm not sure what took Tab Hunter out but his Lust in the dust on Operation bikini had him smiling all the way to that theater in the sky.


----------



## CPProp

There is a an open air restaurant on Bikini Atoll where you can sample the local delicacy, fusion Chips


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Easter Island Pub! What will you have mate?
I'll have your H-bomb brew and a plate of those glow in the dark fish and chips.
Good choice sir it will melt in your mouth and your other organs too.


----------



## CPProp

Step this way sir, we just need to make the final adjustments to your lead and concrete suit, then you will be free to leave the island.


----------



## nitewriter

Well Sir your Brooks Brothers Lead and Concrete Suit is just about ready to leave you on your way when crane arrives.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I heard that crane island was the most happening island for lead and concrete suites. They say once you arrive you never want to go any place else.


----------



## nitewriter

Crane Island is the place to be leading the way with their luxury concrete suites and 24 hour buffets.


----------



## CPProp

The trouble with people in luxury concrete suites is that they are set in there ways and need a crash course to break them out of their mold


----------



## nitewriter

(ring,ring) Hello Jack hammers are us. Our new Hercules Model can level the hoover damn in seven switches of a Lion's tail.....Will that be cash or charge?


----------



## swamptoad

we must bless the hoover damn first perhaps...


----------



## CPProp

Dam hoovers not working again, must have blown a fuse.


----------



## swamptoad

Beavers working on the damn again...


----------



## nitewriter

Work has stopped on the dam again as the Beavers are not members of the builders union.


----------



## swamptoad

Beavers are heading to the state of Oregon


----------



## nitewriter

Beavers were in a state of confusion when Oregon only wanted the Beavers for their pelts.


----------



## swamptoad

The land of confusion is a song that I remember from the eightees.


----------



## nitewriter

The answer my friend is blowing in the wind........gez light a match


----------



## swamptoad

"Everyone knows its windy." - "The Association"


----------



## nitewriter

The Association of Climatologists have been tracking the wind in the willows.


----------



## swamptoad

Some people are friends by association...


----------



## nitewriter

Some people have Sushi for lunch.


----------



## swamptoad

Some are a few and perhaps a few are some....


----------



## nitewriter

A fearsome foursome are about to reek havoc on a game of golf. I pity the poor caddy.


----------



## swamptoad

I wonder if the gopher will also reek havoc on the golfers. Perhaps, we'll hear some Kenny Loggins Caddy Shack theme music.


----------



## nitewriter

I'm all right! I wonder if Bill Murry has 300 feet of hose to flood the gopher hole?


----------



## swamptoad

I think the gopher will be victorious!


----------



## nitewriter

Gopher - 2 Greenskeeper nothing


----------



## CPProp

Gopher this, Gopher that, I’m run off my feet and the blisters are rising.


----------



## nitewriter

Sir! The Chiropodist will see you now.


----------



## CPProp

I asked the chiropodist if he had anything for flat feet, she sold me a puncture repair kit.


----------



## nitewriter

The chiropodist sold you a bill of goods! Inflating your fee on your callused flat footsies!


----------



## CPProp

With inflated prices the chiropodist thought he had nailed it, but he could be facing defeet.


----------



## nitewriter

Facing defeat from the medical community The Chiropodist set up practice as a Witch Doctor...Today's Special turning a frog into a Prince. Here Prince!Here Prince! Ribbet!Ribbet!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Today's Special, starring Jeff, Jodi, Muffy and Mr. Crenshaw.


----------



## nitewriter

Today's Special with the above Four scored some really good pot.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm thinking I may have to spend more time with mr.Crenshaw and his special crew more often. Until then, I guess I'll hit Green Acres on my way to lunch today.


----------



## nitewriter

Has anyone seen my bong?


----------



## Funtastic curves

According to the Dow Jones report Bong has risen 58% since special announcement was released on Mr. Crenshaw.


----------



## nitewriter

Mr. Crenshaw has just been chosen as Time Magazine's man of the year his approval rating has just Trumped our President.


----------



## CPProp

The Time magazine was given a 2 Star rating for its choice, Saturn and Uranus


----------



## nitewriter

Given its choice Venus and Mars are alright tonight and anything else you may have goes up Uranus.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Giggity.


----------



## nitewriter

Put it together and what have you got bippity boppity boo


----------



## CPProp

The Widow Twanky shall go to the ball, whilst Cinderella rubs Aladdin’s Lamp  !!!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Citronella lamps.


----------



## nitewriter

Cinderella lampooned her evil stepmother before she ran off with Prince Charming.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Prince Charming became fearful of his life when the Seven Dwarfs told him that Cinderella step sisters put a hit out on him with the three pigs.


----------



## nitewriter

Prince Charming went into the witless protection program where he became the toilet paper king. ....as for the three pigs the step sisters had pork roll for dinner.


----------



## CPProp

What a pantomime and to cap it all Jill came down the hill with half a crown, which was not for fetching water.


----------



## rockhound225

It's five crowns to the pound, but mimes, at best, make two crowns ten copper for reenactments of nursery rhymes.


----------



## CPProp

Half a pound of tuppenny rice, half a pound of treacle, that’s the way the money goes, pop goes the weasel.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Up and down the city road
In and out of the eagle
That's the way the money goes
Pop goes the weasel


----------



## CPProp

Lord love a duck !, I’d need to pawn me suit to pay those prices for a few jar’s in the Eagle.


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Sir! You want to pawn your Duck Suit? Those feathers well worn. I'll give you tuppence for it.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Tuppence are you out of your mind! I will settle for nothing less than a pound.


----------



## nitewriter

You will settle for nothing less than a Tupperware Party?


----------



## CPProp

Burke and Hare were great supporters of Tupperware, it kept their freshly dug corpses so fresh it allowed them to transport them to London surgeons, without causing a stink.


----------



## nitewriter

Burke and Hare heard that it was national organ donor day. They took to the streets singing " Bring out your Dead! Bring out your Dead! For lungs and livers you get an extra Quid!


----------



## CPProp

Lungs and Livers, that’s offal, but a prize donation to a Mr. Sweeny Tod’s pie factory.


----------



## nitewriter

I'd like a meat pie! Please Mister I want some more!


----------



## CPProp

That’s a bit piebold, asking for more, which has put us on the spot, I know give him a sidewinder, thats the one, it should knocks him sideways


----------



## nitewriter

Okay stay in that spot. On the count of three say cheese. One, two, three! say (SPLAT!) .....That will leave a mark.


----------



## CPProp

Remove your splat and other marks with turbocharges anti wrinkle and spot remover FIZZO call for a 10 second free trial.


----------



## nitewriter

Fizzo is the new 10 second wonder drug for the man with something extra! Fizzo where men are men and sheep are scared!


----------



## CPProp

Where men are men but inspector Clouseau is a defective detective with a jar of mint sauce for the sheep.


----------



## nitewriter

The mint sauce went south and sheep said it was very very baaaaad. The food inspector determined the mint sauce had people green with herpes!!!!


----------



## CPProp

The food inspector teamed up with the bad sheep and started producing shepherds pies now their business is worth a mint.


----------



## nitewriter

Inspector Clouseau was dressed incognito as a bed sheet to infiltrate the shepherd's spies.


----------



## CPProp

Clouseau disguised as a sign post directed all the spies into a mincer to become mince spies


----------



## nitewriter

Inspector Clouseau was disguised as a gay blade to infiltrate the mincing spies.


----------



## CPProp

Cato accidently infiltrated Inspector Clouseau with his latest judo throw and was promptly arrested by the pink panther disguised as Commissioner Dreyfus.


----------



## nitewriter

Commissioner Dreyfus as Pink Panther started fighting with Inspector Clouseau as Black Panther with Cato refereeing ......as they say the fur was flying!


----------



## CPProp

After 10 mins Cato tried to hit the pink panthers with a baseball bat, it was a wild cat strike.


----------



## nitewriter

After the strike was over A member of PETA ( peoples ethical treatment of animals) took Cato aside covered him in A1 steak sauce and threw him into the panthers den.


----------



## CPProp

Roll up, Roll up, get your Cato burgers before the panthers eat them all.


----------



## nitewriter

When we last left our hero the panthers were chewing on Cato's weiner.


----------



## CPProp

The pythons joined the panthers and sang their new song about windy sausages, called we all love frankfarters (similar to the Spam song).


----------



## nitewriter

When the pythons and panthers began singing The Frankfarter Song, People in the village ran into the stores buying out all the Air Fresheners.


----------



## CPProp

The Air fresheners ran out, so the shopkeepers ran after them and tried to lasso as many as possible.


----------



## nitewriter

The Rodeo Cowboys Lassoed as many shopkeepers as possible, then rounded them up and herded them into the showers with some Ice Blue Secret Deodorant.


----------



## CPProp

Unfortunately the Ice Blue Secret Deodorant was also a dye and the shopkeepers all ended up looking like smurfs.


----------



## nitewriter

Papa, Jokey and Grouchy Smurf got out of the deodorant business while Smurfette is selling Crystal Blue Mouthwash to all the shopkeepers.....cornering the market on halitosis.


----------



## CPProp

Down at the local tavern Smurfettes were gargling Baby I love you their 1960's hit.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Brainy Smurf hit rock bottom once he found out that Azrael the cat was smarter than a 5th grader.


----------



## nitewriter

Jeff Foxworthy fired Azrael from the show when he wasn't smart enough to use the litterbox.


----------



## swamptoad

The litterbox kicked the bucket due to the awful smell


----------



## nitewriter

Internment of the litterbox will be Wednesday at St Swivens Cemetary @ 3 PM In lieu of the awful smell please send flowers instead.


----------



## swamptoad

Someone once told me to remember that awful and full of awe are completely different. I wonder if they had an awfully good memory?


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> Someone once told me to remember that awful and full of awe are completely different. I wonder if they had an awfully good memory?



Sounds like Saturday Night Amateur Hour at The Comedy Club


----------



## CPProp

A little Hush and Order for the next inexpensive turn at the wheel tappers and shunters club.


----------



## swamptoad

Hush puppies while we wait please?


----------



## nitewriter

Would you like home fries with that?


----------



## nitewriter

Would you like home fries with that? and ketchup too!


----------



## swamptoad

Wouldn't we all?


----------



## swamptoad

Did you have a hiccup?


----------



## nitewriter

No, but I did belch loud enough to be heard in Albany.


----------



## swamptoad

Burgers and fries. lotsa ketchup. Belchers special, please?


----------



## nitewriter

Yes Sir? Gallon size Maalox? Aisle 6


----------



## squeezablysoft

I prefer Tums, chalky tablets, yum!


----------



## nitewriter

Yummy yummy Strawberry Gummies it keeps my upper plate from falling out.


----------



## CPProp

The fang farrier fitted me with new K9 teeth, now my bite is worse than my bark.


----------

